# May Emeralds 2014! :)



## bumpin2012

*So excited to make this thread!! All momma's due in May are welcome to come and chat about pregnancy's up's and down's! We're here to support each other and commiserate together  Come find your bump buddies and congrats everyone!! *

:happydance::flower:List of May Momma's to be!! :flower::happydance:


*May 1*
SweetV :blue: :hugs: baby boy born sleeping :cry: :cry:
beeka :pink:

*May 2*
mayb_baby :blue: ------> May 7, Harry
Bluebrown :pink: :pink: Twins!

*May 3*
Excalibur :blue: ------> May 7, Jayden George
Squeeker

*May 4*
Stargazer0726 :blue: ------> April 28,
x__amour :yellow: ------> :blue: April 27, Bryson Zachary

*May 5*
Perseids
Felix26 :yellow: -------> :blue: May 13, George Leo
FleurDeMai :blue: ------> May 9, Arthur

*May 6*
Rosie06 :blue: ------> May 1, Oliver Joseph
Itrip84 :blue:

*May 7*
HannahGraceee :yellow: -----> :blue: May 17, Noah
nic18 :blue: ------> May 14, Lyle
mamaduke :blue:

*May 8*
1baby2010 
Ece77
shell-bell
JLeeCT

*May 9*
JillieBean
.shopaholic. :pink:

*May 10*
Courtney917

*May 11*
gaves99 :pink: ------> May 11, Molly Elizabeth
runawayface

*May 12*
Mapleroo
Merriment :yellow:
Schultzie18 :pink: ------> May 6, Arya Rose

*May 13*
Bumpin2012 :pink: -------> May 1, Jillian Nicole 
magicwhisper :pink: -------> May 18, Ella Laura

*May 14*
Mrs_Wright
Phoenix_Risin
LaylaShawn
ShanandBoc :pink:
emalou90 :pink: ------> May 13, Florence
scarmummy

*May 15 *
ShelbyLC

*May 17*
mamaxm
MrsGax
Lili2

*May 18*
Misscalais

*May 20*
Eternal

*May 21*
Phantom :pink: -----> May 12, Aria Annabelle

*May 22*
em91 
stouffer :yellow: ------> :pink: May 25, Lucy
Wannabe Mommy :pink: -----> May 14, Alexandra
2boys_mom89 :blue:

*May 23*
KatyW

*May 24*
Lilly12 :pink: ------> June 1, Layla Rose
Anjewellove :yellow:
Maria2611 :pink: ------> May 26, Gwennan

*May 25 *
Romy
Madrid98 :blue: ------> May 23, Yasser Yahya
Leids :blue:

*May 26 *
EloiseAndBump 

*May 27*
Littlelotus
Fairydust22

*May 28*
4magpies :pink:
Daddiesgift :pink:
StephyB
Coco Tutu
Rachie004

*May 29*
Starry Night :pink:
Mmafro :yellow:
Proudparent88 :blue:

*May 31*
Mrs.Stefka :blue: ------> May 28,

*June 12*
Jenmcn :yellow: section May 30

​


Also, one of the ladies made us a special signature for MAY BABIES!!! Thanks girl!! Congrats again everyone!! Here&#8217;s the URL:

[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1981587-may-emeralds-2014-a.html"][*IMG]https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/bananabeetle/mayemeralds_zpsd0ba18f5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
(remove the *s)


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats!! - Also found out on 22nd i had BFP :thumbup::thumbup:

How comes your having a blood test, is this standard practice there? x


----------



## ttclou25

Is there any other May babies due!?! :shrug:

Need some buddies on this group :winkwink:


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats to you too!! 

I'm getting it checked because of my miscarriages. But I think it's a regular thing anyways


----------



## 1baby2010

I'm due around May 8th!


----------



## ttclou25

1baby2010 said:


> I'm due around May 8th!

Congrats Hun! Is that your test picture you did with this pgncy or another? xx


----------



## LeahLou

Got my pregnancy confirmed by the doctor this morning! It's becoming real!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just found this! I just found out today :) I'm due the 10th x


----------



## ttclou25

great news it was all confirmed what were the results??

congrats to u Hannah :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks babe :)


----------



## LeahLou

ttclou25 said:


> great news it was all confirmed what were the results??

Won't know bloods till later, but the nurse came in and said "You're really pregnant. Didn't take long to come up! Looks like you'll need a bigger wedding dress" Interesting reaction huh? Haha

Congrats Hannah!! :kiss:


----------



## 1baby2010

ttclou25 said:


> 1baby2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due around May 8th!
> 
> Congrats Hun! Is that your test picture you did with this pgncy or another? xxClick to expand...

That picture is from my last pregnancy. I should probably update it! :)


----------



## LeahLou

Anyone else having really intense cramping? No bleeding just a LOT of cramping


----------



## ttclou25

1baby - lol i was just thinking wow thats amazing to get a 3+ so early on. Love those tests now.

Leahlou - Probably just baby settling in to his new home for the next 8 months, I havent had much cramping this time so far but my symptoms come and go xx


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies!
I am due May 8th! I was stalking you for some days now, but just didn't have the guts to join in fear I'll jinx my BFP. I had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year so I am only "cautiously" on :cloud9:. Hope this is a sticky little bean!
H & H 9 months (or 8 ;)) to us all :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Ece - Congrats on your pregnany :happydance::happydance: Im am too treading on thin ice with this pregnancy since before my son i had 2 mcs - Are you having a early scan? :wave:

morning everyone else


----------



## ece77

Thanks lou!
I'm still waiting for Thursday when AF is due to call the doctor. I guess I'm still not very confident, although I want to be with all my heart. I also want to change my OB since the previous one is a little far and it's not easy to visit him in cases of emergency. So I'm in the search for a new one. In any case, I think they won't see much before 6 weeks...
Are you having an early scan?


----------



## LeahLou

Good morning ladies!! 
I'm cautious as well. We had a rough year. The only reason we decided to stop birth control is because I got pregnant on the IUD in January and miscarried. Then nothing stuck until now. 
Congrats new ladies!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm a bit scared I'm not even 4 weeks yet :/ x


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

It seems we all have our little (or big) fears. Let's hope we'll give each other courage through these 9 months!

Leah - I can't believe you got pregnant with an IUD! Hope this will be your forever baby!

Hannah - I'm not 4 weeks yet either! Isn't it scary?!


----------



## ttclou25

We are going for a early scan but trying to wait until at least 7 weeks as i dont want to have to go again as theres no heartbeat yet. I couldnt be as patient and wait for the 12 weeks one


----------



## LeahLou

Had a little brown spotting but not too worried. 
Having pretty major bloating though! No hiding it either!

Scuse the silly face


----------



## ece77

Lou - I'll probably go for an early scan too, to rule out another molar. But if I know me, I'll be scratching the OB's door at 6 weeks sharp :rofl:

Leah - That is major bloating! Brown is supposed to be old blood. So maybe left-over from your previous cycle.


----------



## LeahLou

After I get my insurance mess all figured out, I'll be going for an early scan :) :blush:

I'm not worried as long as its not red spotting!! :) I don't understand all this bloating! I look 15 weeks pregnant! We're trying to keep it under wraps until post-wedding but I don't know how to do that looking like this!!


----------



## ttclou25

Loving the picture - i am so bloated too - im worried someone will guess im pregnant and only 5 weeks! Hope the spotting goes soon, i had it with my son. 

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow - seems so early to be seen, so im going to beg her for a early scan so i dont have to pay for a private one. :)


----------



## ece77

Good luck for tomorrow lou. Hope you get a scan!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Not having the best of days today :( keep thinking its not gonna last, my tummy hurts and giving up smoking it's hard :(


----------



## ttclou25

oh hun - try not to think like that :nope: But saying that i have felt like this all day too so it must just be a day of feeling negative. I know how hard quitting smoking is but i dont even think about it now which was hard to imagine a few years ago when i quit. :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Everyone at work keeps saying me if I want a one :( but I just say I've just had one lol :lol: but it makes me think about it.. Apparently it's easier by day 3 come on tomorrow lol x


----------



## Mimi85

hi girls :wave:

mind if I join too?? I am due on May 8th or 9th, not sure yet lol.

not having too many symptoms yet, just loads of peeing, metallic taste in mouth. sore legs and back and mild cramping. 

Im a bit nervous because I had a mmc in 2008 when I was 22 @ 9 weeks. 

Hoping we can share this journey together, me and my OH are so very excited!!

Oh and here is my 4 week non bump lol, I usually have a flat stomach, that is just bloat now
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## LeahLou

Of course you can Mimi!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Mimi85

wow LeahLou so many great things happening for you! newly pregnant and soon to be married! congrats!


----------



## ttclou25

Mimi85 said:


> hi girls :wave:
> 
> mind if I join too?? I am due on May 8th or 9th, not sure yet lol.
> 
> not having too many symptoms yet, just loads of peeing, metallic taste in mouth. sore legs and back and mild cramping.
> 
> Im a bit nervous because I had a mmc in 2008 when I was 22 @ 9 weeks.
> 
> Hoping we can share this journey together, me and my OH are so very excited!!
> 
> Oh and here is my 4 week non bump lol, I usually have a flat stomach, that is just bloat now


Yay welcome to the bloat club :winkwink: Im worried people are going to guess im pregnant as suddenly im wearing baggy shirts and leggings.. mm wonder how long i can get away with that! Im treading ice too as i had 2 MMC last year so until i see this beans heartbeat i wont completely believe it all x


----------



## ece77

Welcome Mimi! I'm also due May 8th. Let's hope we'll both have H&H 8 months ;)

Lou - Waiting to hear how your midwife appt went ;)

Hannah - Sorry you're having a hard time quitting smoking. But it's the best for the baby and also for you! I've heard some even very hard smoking ladies can't stand the smell a few weeks into pregnancy. Hope it will be the case for you too!

Leah - How are you? Hope the spotting subsided!

AFM - Not much to report really. Do your symptoms come and go ladies? I didn't have much to start with but now the cramps seem to have subsided and all I have is a very mild nausea. I am worried like hell something may be wrong :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunny :) I'm alright quitting and haven't since I found out, with Ava the smell would make me actually be sick :sick: I can do this :)


----------



## Mimi85

good morning girls and thanks for the warm welcome!

I had a moment this morning when I woke up and remembered I was pregnant, it really makes waking up a whole lot more fun in the morning :)

My symptoms come and go too.. I dont feel much honestly but this morning I really cant eat anything. I know its important to eat breakfast and I tried to eat english muffin with eggs and it would not go down :lol:

ece77: Nice! same due date! Im also hoping for a healthy sticky bean ;)

ttclou: lets hope the bloat goes down some so ppl dont notice the bump !

Hannah: of course you can do this! and we are all here for support ;)


----------



## ttclou25

Ece - Midwife appointment was so disappointing was hoping to blag a early scan since i had 2 mcs before my son and she said perhaps we can get you a 10 week scan - thats not early!!:wacko: Will have to go and get a private one me thinks. :winkwink:

Also omg yer yesterday i had no symptoms at all i really thought it was over but today ive had a few come and go which make me feel a bit better. Dont think anything is wrong it seems to be normal from what ive read.

Hannah - Good work keeping up with the no smoking! :kiss:

Mimi - Hope you manage to get some lunch down, even if its just a biscuit or toast :flower:


----------



## ece77

Lou - I can't believe that! 10 weeks is considered an early scan? How is that even possible with a history of 2 MC's?!! I'd go private too for reassurance, maybe around 7 weeks, just to see the heartbeat! 

And I'm glad you all report that symptoms come and go! I feel next to nothing most of the time and therefore am quite afraid something's wrong. I guess I'll just have to be patient until next Friday when I'll have my first prenatal visit. I'll be only 5+1 but seeing even the sac would be awesome!


----------



## Perseids

Hi ladies! :flower:

I just found out I was pregnant last week. It was a complete surprise. So, needless to say, I am both thrilled and terrified. I am about 4 weeks along now. My estimated due date is May 5, 2014. I had a lot of symptoms early on, but now I just seem to have a pain in my left lower abdomen area. Totally livable. 

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all!
I hope all of you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## LeahLou

This is so exciting ladies!!! 
Spotting only happened twice and it was SUPER light and brown. My uterus is so hard... That's what made it real for me!
Nausea is brutal and cravings are really odd (fried pickles, Chinese food, Mexican..)
I'm excited about our wedding, but ready to get it over with! I just wanna focus on baby :) 
Having some insurance drama: I'm having to go to the state for insurance because my soon to be hubby's insurance won't let me join since my pregnancy is preexisting, even though its his baby! But we may not be able to meet the financial requirements... Getting scared about that. 

How's everyone else?? Congrats perseids!! 
I agree with y'all with all this bloat! We're trying to keep it under wraps until after the wedding, but it's hard!


----------



## Mimi85

I managed to eat lunch!! had some chinese food :)

Welcome and congrats Perseids!! seems like we all have really close due dates 

LeahLou, hope this insurance thing settles itself out, it sucks to have to worry about things like that


----------



## ttclou25

Great lunch :thumbup:


----------



## LeahLou

So jealous of your lunch Mimi!!


----------



## LeahLou

Made a list of May Mommies and our due dates!! If y'all need me to update or change anything let me know!!


----------



## Mimi85

yay LeahLou!! looks great :) really makes it official doesnt it ?? hehe im all excited now! 

just got back from a much needed facial, it was so relaxing, just what I needed:thumbup:

Im having a POAS addiction at the moment!! ahhh lol here is my peestick porn 
 



Attached Files:







8-11dpo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LeahLou

Yes it does!! I'm ready to have my little belly!! Haha :)

Jealous! OH gave me a foot rub the other night though :cloud9: 

Looking good!! 

I'm debating on whether to go get 1 or 2 more FRERs to see how dark the line's getting :blush: Should I???


----------



## ttclou25

Im such a Addict with testing too i have tested every day since finding out BUT i ran to loo this morning and peed before i could think to test as i need to stop im so obsessed with the darkness of the lines and that at 5 weeks they should be darker :wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20130830_082523_resized.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Perseids - Welcome :hi:. My symptoms come and go all the time and even when they come they are quite mild. Everyone says it's quite normal early on in pregnancy ;)

Leah - Glad spotting stopped. Hope it won't ever come back :). Also, hope you sort out the insurance thing soon. It mustn't add extra stress! And thanks for the front page due dates list :hugs:

And about POAS addiction! I don't know of much women who can resist that! I'm poas'ing regularly since I found out! And sometimes twice a day :rofl:

You can see hpt's below. I was using fmu but today, just on a whim I also tested with smu and it came much darker! I also did an opk with the same sample (the most bottom one), and the test line got that colour in 3 seconds I think.So I'd really suggest smu, without drinking much liquids in between.
 



Attached Files:







hpts.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## HannahGraceee

I can't stop testing either :shock: I bought 30 the day I found out and now have 4 left :/


----------



## Mimi85

hi girls!

ttclou: dont worry too much about those tests, they get darker to a certain point and then dont get any darker, I think your progression is perfect :thumbup:

ece: awesome lines!! look at the test line being darker than control line ;)

Hannah: yep, I had bought wayyy too many tests (like a bag of 100 ICs and 8 FRER) and I have none left after 2 cycles :blush:


----------



## ttclou25

I tried SMU this morning for the test and it was a lot darker - SMU rules :happydance:


----------



## ece77

Hi girls,

I'm a little freaked out by my hcg level. It came back 3773, at what I thought is 16 dpo. Although it may be upto 19 dpo. 

The thing is, I had a +OPK on CD11&12, but my temp didn't rise until CD16, so I thought O was on CD15. But maybe I O'd on CD 12 or 13, and because I had a slow progesterone rise, it led to low temps in the first dpos.

You know, I already had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year and I am afraid it may be repeating :(.

I'll repeat the test on Monday morning, and praying it will not increase beyond double...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mimi85 said:


> hi girls!
> 
> ttclou: dont worry too much about those tests, they get darker to a certain point and then dont get any darker, I think your progression is perfect :thumbup:
> 
> ece: awesome lines!! look at the test line being darker than control line ;)
> 
> *Hannah: yep, I had bought wayyy too many tests (like a bag of 100 ICs and 8 FRER) and I have none left after 2 cycles *

Hahhahah! What are we like? I'm a test addict I think


----------



## ttclou25

ece77 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm a little freaked out by my hcg level. It came back 3773, at what I thought is 16 dpo. Although it may be upto 19 dpo.
> 
> The thing is, I had a +OPK on CD11&12, but my temp didn't rise until CD16, so I thought O was on CD15. But maybe I O'd on CD 12 or 13, and because I had a slow progesterone rise, it led to low temps in the first dpos.
> 
> You know, I already had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year and I am afraid it may be repeating :(.
> 
> I'll repeat the test on Monday morning, and praying it will not increase beyond double...

oh sweet hope monday comes round quick for you and pray even more the levels are all good :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Hope everything goes well for you ece!

My lines are finally as dark as the control line!!! Phew!


----------



## SweetV

Hi ladies!
May I please join? BFP on August 23 and due May 4th. I am also ridiculously bloated. I joked that baby is the size of a sesame seed today and my hubby grabbed my belly and said "than what is all this?!" Super worried as I have had 2 mc since having my DS in 2008. I really want to have a scan done but last time I had one at 6 weeks and showed a heartbeat and I mc at 12 weeks. I want to wait until they can actually see something on the scan that resembles a human lol. My next day off is next Friday so maybe I'll go then. 
I'm also trying to quit smoking and I'm afraid I'm going to put on a ton of weight. Always hungry and when I'm hungry I get ms. 

Even with all my fears every time I think about my little sesame seed I :happydance:. 

H&H 9 months to all of you :flower:


----------



## Comexwhatxmay

I test tomorrow morning. If it is a bfp I will be due May 18th. Yay. We'll see...


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies, can I join you all? Due 8/9 May! Wishing you all a healthy & happy 9 months xxx


----------



## LeahLou

Yay!! Congrats new bump buddies!!! Ill add y'all to the list!!

SweetV - I don't think there's one momma in here not worried, so you have plenty of people that understand you!! My OH joked about twins cause of how bloated I am :haha:

FX for you comexwhatxmay!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi Girls

I am due may 12th. I am so glad everyone is bloated!! I was worried it was just me and couldn't figure out how I had put on so much darn weight around my belly so quickly :blush:

I too am testing everyday and still taking my temperature:wacko:

Very happy, but still cautious.


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats!!
I feel so fat :( which isn't how I thought I'd be feeling before my wedding (21 days away!!!!!) but Im glad to know our poppyseed is in there ;)

So if I lift anything or walk too long or do something to over exert myself, I start cramping so I know I need to stop! It stops as soon as I relax and I don't bleed. Its just so frustrating. i feel like i cant get anything done! Is anyone else having that happen?


----------



## Mapleroo

LeahLou said:


> Congrats!!
> I feel so fat :( which isn't how I thought I'd be feeling before my wedding (21 days away!!!!!) but Im glad to know our poppyseed is in there ;)
> 
> So if I lift anything or walk too long or do something to over exert myself, I start cramping so I know I need to stop! It stops as soon as I relax and I don't bleed. Its just so frustrating. i feel like i cant get anything done! Is anyone else having that happen?

No I agree, bloated like this during your wedding day, definitely not ideal!


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats to all the new ladies - So great to have people to chat to. :flower::flower:

Leah Lou - Have you tried your wedding dress on since being pg? x


----------



## Mapleroo

I have noticed the last couple of days that I get really bloated in the evening and feel generally icky. Pretty good during the day though. Anyone else?


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies, send prayers our way. Started bleeding today so we came to the ER and it was old blood but they didn't see anything on the ultrasound which they probably won't at 5 weeks. My levels are at 1800 so ill go back in the next couple days to recheck. 
Thanks y'all.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thinking of you sweetie :hugs: xx


----------



## ece77

SweetV, Shell-Bell, Mapleroo - Welcome all! H&H 9 months :)

Comexwhatxmay - Did you test? Hope you're joining us...

Leah - Hope bleeding stopped. I'm thinking & praying for you! It's good it's old blood and your levels are rising!

AFM - After reading tons of forums, I just decided to take it easy -as best as I can. At this stage it really can go anyway. I'll get the blood draw tomorrow, it seems 72 hours is a better gap.


----------



## ttclou25

Leahlou - Oh hun i have everything crossed your bean is just digging in. If its old blood it should be fine i had that alot up to 12 weeks with my son. Just rest up though xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

i'd love to join :)

Got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: and Im due around the 13th of May.

This is my second May baby. DS was born May 7th 2012! So very excited!!


----------



## 1baby2010

Leahlou - I'm glad that it's old blood and that your levels are rising. I hope that everything will be okay!

Nothing too exciting to report here! Not too many symptoms, just having to pee a little more often, and slightly more hungry. I usually don't get any nausea at all until at least 5 weeks.


----------



## LeahLou

Still bleeding a little with tiny clots. But cervix is still high and closed. But I'm an emotional wreck. So glad everyone else is doing well


----------



## Mapleroo

LeahLou said:


> Still bleeding a little with tiny clots. But cervix is still high and closed. But I'm an emotional wreck. So glad everyone else is doing well

Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Mimi85

lealou, Im praying foy you.

sending you loads of :hugs: and positive vibes


----------



## ttclou25

Leahlou - how you doing?

Also Ece have you had your tests?x


----------



## LeahLou

Bleeding mostly stopped today but having to wait to get blood levels redone until my insurance comes through. 
Still having symptoms and tests haven't gotten lighter so I'm trying to hold onto hope. 

Thanks ladies for checking in!


----------



## MerryMint

Hi ladies. May I join? BFP today - due May 12.


----------



## ece77

Bumpin2012 & MerryMint - Welcome! H&H 9 months :)

Leah - Hope the bleeding stopped for good. It's a good sign that you have symptoms and the hpt's are still dark. FX for you.

AFM - Had 2nd beta yesterday, it's 13000; so literally over the roof! My appt is on Friday so now it's a waiting game...


----------



## bumpin2012

leahlou: hope you are doing well

on the front page, you have my son's birthday listed as my edd. I'm due on the 13th, not the 7th :) thanks


----------



## bumpin2012

thank you ece :)


maybe you are having twins! ( or triplets... Lol)


----------



## ttclou25

Hi to the new girls with bfp - Congrats to you all!:flower::flower:

Not long Ece till your appointment, only tomorrow x

Leallou - Sounds like that bean was having a shuffle around then - glad tests are strong x


----------



## ttclou25

Just noticed the front page - Well done Leahlou - Can i just be amended to 1st May, Due date is 30th april/1st May xx


----------



## Mimi85

Leah: really happy to hear that the bleeding stop, hope it stays that way ;) also, great news on the tests still being dark

Ece: great beta!!! those are some high numbers :)

welcome and congrats Merrymint !

AFM, nothing much to report, feeling pretty good! although the bloating is intense! Ive heard many women talk about it but I did not think it was this intense! I look 4 months preggo lol.


----------



## Mrs_Wright

Got a faint bfp today! Going to keep testing to keep checking it gets darker.. But should be due May 14th 2014 :) 
Congratulations all x


----------



## ttclou25

i want my bloating back :wacko::wacko: Its gone and it was my only symptom :shrug:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello. How are you ladies . Me and my boyfriend have been talking lately about having second child . We already have baby boy ( 16 months ) . Because we wanted to start to try after New Years we kinda let it slip about 3 times this month . Last weekend I started to feel funny but it was to early to find out anything . So I waited till Monday because it was 6 days before my expected period . And sure it was there :D the second line was pretty light but again , it was 6 days before I am suppose to get my period . I am gonna make sure and test again on Sunday but I am pretty sure I am pregnant :D sooner than we expected but it happened for a reason right ? I did not go to see a doctor yet but it says online my due date should be may 16th 2014 so I would like to be in your group ;) . We would like to have little girl but the most important part is for the baby to be healthy . I think I still don't get it you know .... Being pregnant again . It happened so fast and it feels like I just gave birth to my son . And also I just lost about 70 pounds and did not even have time to enjoy it :D . Well well :D . Cannot wait to feel my baby kick and see him/ her . I don't really have any pregnancy symptoms so I hope everything is ok . I have had one miscarriage before my baby boy . How you all feel girls ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations! And 70 pounds! WOW I'm trying to lose weight during this pregnancy as I gained lots with baby number 1 :/ x


----------



## LeahLou

Here's a progression pic. The first 5 were from the week I found out (almost 2 weeks ago) and the last 3 were every other day this week. Last one is from this morning.
Do y'all think it looks good? They're not getting lighter and that's what I've been worried about. I may go get a pack of FRER to track it this week.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Looks good to me Leah :) xx


----------



## 1baby2010

They look great to me!


----------



## bumpin2012

looks pretty good to me!

tested with a digi today, got a 2-3, so all seems to be well here :)


----------



## bumpin2012

proud mama: my little guy is 16 months too!


----------



## SweetV

LeahLou said:


> Here's a progression pic. The first 5 were from the week I found out (almost 2 weeks ago) and the last 3 were every other day this week. Last one is from this morning.
> Do y'all think it looks good? They're not getting lighter and that's what I've been worried about. I may go get a pack of FRER to track it this week.
> View attachment 668063

They look perfect!


----------



## Mimi85

very nice progression ! :) safe to say your eggo is preggo lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi, can i join.... i got my bfp today, number 2 for DH and i we have an almost 3 year old DD :)

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Elleah/1378353972154_zps5d3e3f52.jpg

Online calculator at this stage says edd 19th May, so put me down for that date at this stage and ill update if need be.

Eeek!!


----------



## bumpin2012

WOOHOO! those are great lines ShanandBoc! Welcome! Whats your EDD?


----------



## ShanandBoc

19th May at this stage :)


----------



## bumpin2012

yay! Congrats!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Yay, when was he born ? Mine was April 24th ;)


----------



## bumpin2012

may 7th... may is going to be a busy month for us!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

bumpin2012 said:


> may 7th... may is going to be a busy month for us!

For sure:haha: my first baby was suppose to be born also in may but I had to be induced 2 weeks early due to low amniotic fluid :shrug:


----------



## ttclou25

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi, can i join.... i got my bfp today, number 2 for DH and i we have an almost 3 year old DD :)
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Elleah/1378353972154_zps5d3e3f52.jpg
> 
> Online calculator at this stage says edd 19th May, so put me down for that date at this stage and ill update if need be.
> 
> Eeek!!


congrats to you - Wow you found early with a strong test x


----------



## bumpin2012

Hopefully you have a les stressful end of pregnancy this time around


I still can't believe I'm doing this again!


----------



## LeahLou

Front page is updated ladies! Check it to make sure I got everything right!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

bumpin2012 said:


> Hopefully you have a les stressful end of pregnancy this time around
> 
> 
> I still can't believe I'm doing this again!

Me too . I have had high risc pregnancy from the beginning with my first so I hope it's gonna be better this time :thumbup:
For some reason I am still in disbelieve I am pregnant . I think it's gonna become real when I hear the heartbeat :baby::baby:


----------



## ttclou25

LeahLou said:


> Front page is updated ladies! Check it to make sure I got everything right!

Perfic thank you :kiss:


----------



## LeahLou

I just can't wait to find out what's goin on so I can celebrate again


----------



## ttclou25

Me too - I want a scan machine in my lounge :wacko::wacko::wacko:

When do you find out more i.e next appointment/scan?

My scan is 2 weeks today but may have to book a private next week


----------



## bumpin2012

I probably won't have a scan until 20 weeks. I'll have to settle for heating a heartbeat at 12 weeks


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

How you all feeling girls? I do not have any pregnancy symptoms . I felt some nautia for about 2 days but now it's over . Do you think it is a bad sign? I didn't have many symptoms with my first child but at least I had some . And when I was pregnant for the first time I also lost my symptoms after few days and ended up having miscarriage ;( . Do you think having no symptoms ( or losing them ) is a bad sigh ? ;(


----------



## LeahLou

So bright red bleeding started. No cramps, no pain, no clots. Maybe it's from over exerting myself. But I'm sick of waiting around not knowing what's going on, constantly spotting, and not doing much but laying around otherwise the bleeding gets worse.
Not sure when my next appointment is either because of my insurance being stupid.
I could just sit and cry... I'm getting pretty depressed.
T-minus 16 days to wedding.... Yay... :cry:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LeahLou said:


> So bright red bleeding started. No cramps, no pain, no clots. Maybe it's from over exerting myself. But I'm sick of waiting around not knowing what's going on, constantly spotting, and not doing much but laying around otherwise the bleeding gets worse.
> Not sure when my next appointment is either because of my insurance being stupid.
> I could just sit and cry... I'm getting pretty depressed.
> T-minus 16 days to wedding.... Yay... :cry:

I am sorry to hear that . Could you just go to ER , say you are pregnant and have a lot of pain and bleeding ? I am sure they gonna do some ultrasound and you can find out if LO is ok :flower:


----------



## LeahLou

I did Sunday. Levels were at 1800 but didn't see anything on ultrasound. Not sure if its changed by now. But we can't afford another ER visit


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LeahLou said:


> I did Sunday. Levels were at 1800 but didn't see anything on ultrasound. Not sure if its changed by now. But we can't afford another ER visit

That's too bad :nope: . Just keep positive thinking . I know it's hard but there probably is not anything else you can do :shrug: . I hope everything goes well for you :thumbup: .


----------



## bumpin2012

Keeping positive thoughts for you Leah! :hugs: 
Proudmama. I've heard that symptoms can come and go. I wouldn't worry yet :)


----------



## MerryMint

LeahLou, I hope everything's ok... hang in there


----------



## ShanandBoc

I went to the Dr today 9some random as i couldnt get into see my regular)

He gave me a test and was positive again.

Im only 3.5 weeks. He said to make an appointment with my regular for about 3 weeks time and get bloods done then, he said theres no need to get them done yet

Is this correct? I cant remember from last time :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

LeahLou said:


> So bright red bleeding started. No cramps, no pain, no clots. Maybe it's from over exerting myself. But I'm sick of waiting around not knowing what's going on, constantly spotting, and not doing much but laying around otherwise the bleeding gets worse.
> Not sure when my next appointment is either because of my insurance being stupid.
> I could just sit and cry... I'm getting pretty depressed.
> T-minus 16 days to wedding.... Yay... :cry:

Hope all is ok Leahlou, hang in there xxx


----------



## ece77

Hi and congrats to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months!

Leah - Hope all is OK!

Had my first scan today and the doctor eliminated the 2 things I feared most: complete molar and ectopic. There was only 1 gestational sac and a clear, round yolk sac. He said the GS measured 6 weeks which is not at all possible, since we even didn't have intercourse that early. We didn't see the heartbeat but I can be at most 5+4 so I guess it can be early for that. He didn't seem much concerned but I'm having another scan on Wednesday to see if the heart starts beating. I am kind of relieved, but also anxious for Wednesday. Hoping and praying we'll see a tiny flicker that day.


----------



## ttclou25

Leah - My best friend recently had the exact same thing you describe and she had her 12 week scan and baby doing fine, she was bleeding alot of red blood. I do pray everything works out ok and you get a scan soon xx


----------



## gaves99

Good morning ladies! wanted to pop in and join the talk. Found out earlier this week with an unexpected and exciting BFP!!! Right now I am almost 5 weeks, and due *May 11th*. Happy Mothers Day! Our really close friends came over last night and thought they were shocking us saying they were 8 weeks, man were they pumped that I was only 3 weeks behind... So happy to have someone to go through this with. I am also thankful I found this site and all you awesome ladies. The support, stories and encouragement is amazing!

Not sleeping well even thought I am exhausted! I wake up and ALLLL these things run though my head bc I am so excited. I also find that I have been sleeping on my stomach and wake up with really bad cramps! Too early for a preg pillow? 

Congrats everyone!!! H&H journey to us all....


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats to you and your bfp - Welcome over xx

I too found out my best friend is 3 weeks ahead of me its so nice to have someone so close to share the experience with :flower:


----------



## teacup

Congratulations everyone! It's still early days for me (only found out yesterday at 11dpo!) but I think my due date is 19th May according to an online thing! Please can I be added to the list? :flower:


----------



## teacup

I made us a signature for May Emeralds! I hope you like it! To use it paste the below code into your signature but remove the * 

[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1981587-may-emeralds-2014-a.html"][*IMG]https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/bananabeetle/mayemeralds_zpsd0ba18f5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
 



Attached Files:







mayemeralds.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mapleroo

teacup said:


> I made us a signature for May Emeralds! I hope you like it! To use it paste the below code into your signature but remove the *
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1981587-may-emeralds-2014-a.html"][*IMG]https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/bananabeetle/mayemeralds_zpsd0ba18f5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Beautiful! And congrats on your BFP!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love my new signature :)


----------



## teacup

HannahGraceee said:


> I love my new signature :)

Yay! Thank you, glad you like it! :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can anyone on here make me a the bump ticket fruit on for the 10th of May? It won't let me paste on my iPad :(


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats gaves and teacup!! Y'all are added!

Still no news from our side other than I got the darkest bfp on a FRER I've ever seen this morning so that put me on :cloud9: hopefully ill b updating good news soon!

LOVE the signature!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

teacup said:


> Congratulations everyone! It's still early days for me (only found out yesterday at 11dpo!) but I think my due date is 19th May according to an online thing! Please can I be added to the list? :flower:

My edd is 19th May so far too :)


----------



## teacup

ShanandBoc said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone! It's still early days for me (only found out yesterday at 11dpo!) but I think my due date is 19th May according to an online thing! Please can I be added to the list? :flower:
> 
> My edd is 19th May so far too :)Click to expand...

Yay! What dpo are you? I'm 12/13dpo today and did another test this morning and got a BFP which was darker than before but still light. Seeing the doc for my blood test a week on Monday which seems a year away! I wonder if I can manage not to test again before then? :haha:


----------



## teacup

HannahGraceee said:


> Can anyone on here make me a the bump ticket fruit on for the 10th of May? It won't let me paste on my iPad :(

Do you mean this one? 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt187c3f.aspx

Here is the code, remove both the stars again:

[*url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][*img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt187c3f.aspx[/img][/url]


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunny :) x


----------



## ShanandBoc

teacup said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone! It's still early days for me (only found out yesterday at 11dpo!) but I think my due date is 19th May according to an online thing! Please can I be added to the list? :flower:
> 
> My edd is 19th May so far too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! What dpo are you? I'm 12/13dpo today and did another test this morning and got a BFP which was darker than before but still light. Seeing the doc for my blood test a week on Monday which seems a year away! I wonder if I can manage not to test again before then? :haha:Click to expand...

Im 12dpo today....so my period was due Monday. I did an at home preg test on 10dpo (FRER) which came up quite dark and then the one at the Dr the next day at 11dpo which was a little lighter (obviously not as sensitive)

Still cant get my head around the fact im here again. I have an app with my Dr on Tuesday :)


----------



## ttclou25

Leahlou - thats positive news that the tests are do dark

Thanks for the signature teacup xx


----------



## Mimi85

Leah: glad tests are getting darker :) 

teacup: thanks for the great addition to our sig ;)

Shan: congrats!! so jealous of your early appointment, couldnt get one until October 15th!


----------



## ttclou25

What stage are the ladies who are going to find out the sex of this pg'cy going for a scan? With my son i went at 15 weeks but heard of people go at 13 weeks seems a bit early as even i was surprised we could find out so early.


----------



## Mimi85

unless I pay for an early private scan, I will find out at the 20 week ultrasound. 

they dont see you too often where I live.


----------



## ShanandBoc

We found out with our first at 20 weeks but this time its a surprise. Its going to drive me crazy.

Mimi85 - why do u have to wait so long for an appointment, thats ages??


----------



## bumpin2012

we probably wont find out. We chose not to find out with DS (well I chose...lol) Because I was soooo adamant the first time around, DH gets to choose if we find out this one's gender early. I think he's leaning towards not finding out, but if he decides we are going to, it will be from our 20 week scan.

Im also in Canada and Health Canada's stance is only a 20 week scan, unless deemed medically necessary.


----------



## Excalibur

Hello :wave:

Do you mind if I join please?

Congratulations to everyone, wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months :D

I am currently 6 weeks pregnant with baby #2 and I'm due 3rd May 2014 :dance:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Please do not read this if you do not take well too much informations ...
So I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I noticed big chunk of mucus with brownish/ clear / pinkish color . I have little bit of cramping also . I am suppose to have my period tomorrow . Or I was suppose to get my period tomorrow ... I took a picture but I don't really want to post it since I think it's not nice to look at . I just don t know if it could be implantation bleeding since I have never had one before or if its miscarriage or if its my period or I don't know :(


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi, ladies. Could I join? I'm due May 15 with baby #3. :happydance:

Yesterday's FRER versus today's FRER -

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_6500small_zps4b47d800.jpg

We'll hopefully be finding out the sex at 16 weeks with a 3D ultrasound. Didn't have a 3D/4D with my twins, so I'm super excited!


----------



## teacup

ShanandBoc said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone! It's still early days for me (only found out yesterday at 11dpo!) but I think my due date is 19th May according to an online thing! Please can I be added to the list? :flower:
> 
> My edd is 19th May so far too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! What dpo are you? I'm 12/13dpo today and did another test this morning and got a BFP which was darker than before but still light. Seeing the doc for my blood test a week on Monday which seems a year away! I wonder if I can manage not to test again before then? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im 12dpo today....so my period was due Monday. I did an at home preg test on 10dpo (FRER) which came up quite dark and then the one at the Dr the next day at 11dpo which was a little lighter (obviously not as sensitive)
> 
> Still cant get my head around the fact im here again. I have an app with my Dr on Tuesday :)Click to expand...

Are you sure about when you ovulated? A dark BFP at 10dpo seems very early! It makes me worried because mine are still quite light and I'm 12/13 dpo. Here is mine from this morning on a superdrug test:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3928.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emalou90

Can I join please? Due 18th May  xxx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Please do not read this if you do not take well too much informations ...
> So I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I noticed big chunk of mucus with brownish/ clear / pinkish color . I have little bit of cramping also . I am suppose to have my period tomorrow . Or I was suppose to get my period tomorrow ... I took a picture but I don't really want to post it since I think it's not nice to look at . I just don t know if it could be implantation bleeding since I have never had one before or if its miscarriage or if its my period or I don't know :(

So I think I am not in this group anymore ... I just took a test and you can barely see the second line . I guess it's not even there ... May be I had the first one false positive . Or is it possible for my hcg levels to drop to zero this fast . Having positive test Monday and negative test Saturday .... :shrug: :cry: :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## teacup

emalou90 said:


> Can I join please? Due 18th May  xxx

Hi Emalou! :happydance: Yayyy! Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

ProudMomma2Be said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Please do not read this if you do not take well too much informations ...
> So I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I noticed big chunk of mucus with brownish/ clear / pinkish color . I have little bit of cramping also . I am suppose to have my period tomorrow . Or I was suppose to get my period tomorrow ... I took a picture but I don't really want to post it since I think it's not nice to look at . I just don t know if it could be implantation bleeding since I have never had one before or if its miscarriage or if its my period or I don't know :(
> 
> So I think I am not in this group anymore ... I just took a test and you can barely see the second line . I guess it's not even there ... May be I had the first one false positive . Or is it possible for my hcg levels to drop to zero this fast . Having positive test Monday and negative test Saturday .... :shrug: :cry: :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Have you seen a doc? :hugs: xxx


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Not yet . It was too soon ...


----------



## teacup

ProudMomma2Be said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Please do not read this if you do not take well too much informations ...
> So I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I noticed big chunk of mucus with brownish/ clear / pinkish color . I have little bit of cramping also . I am suppose to have my period tomorrow . Or I was suppose to get my period tomorrow ... I took a picture but I don't really want to post it since I think it's not nice to look at . I just don t know if it could be implantation bleeding since I have never had one before or if its miscarriage or if its my period or I don't know :(
> 
> So I think I am not in this group anymore ... I just took a test and you can barely see the second line . I guess it's not even there ... May be I had the first one false positive . Or is it possible for my hcg levels to drop to zero this fast . Having positive test Monday and negative test Saturday .... :shrug: :cry: :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

It might be because you are testing with dilute urine? Maybe do a test early tomorrow with first morning urine? Hope everything is okay. xxx :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I could try speak to your doctors x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

HannahGraceee said:


> I could try speak to your doctors x

I do not have a doctor yet :shrug:


----------



## teacup

Proudmomma2be - My test yesterday afternoon was practically BFN but I hadn't held my wee for longer than an hour and it was after having a huge cup of tea. I did a test this morning and got a BFP again. Try not to worry - I know it's hard, but it may just be dilute urine or a dodgy test. Let me know how you get on testing early tomorrow. xxx :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

So it just turned into bright red so io guess no need to test tomorrow . That you girls and good luck with your pregnancies :)


----------



## teacup

ProudMomma2Be said:


> So it just turned into bright red so io guess no need to test tomorrow . That you girls and good luck with your pregnancies :)

:( So sorry to hear that xxx good luck next month. xxx :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

so sorry proud mama :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Sorry Hun :-( xx


----------



## ece77

So sorry proudmama. Hope you'll get your sticky bfp soon...


----------



## ttclou25

Sorry to hear your news proud muma :nope: xxxxxx 




Welcome to all the new ladies - YAY new BFPS :thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry proudmama! 

I'm officially 6 weeks as of yesterday! Still spotting BUT LOOK!


Never seen a FRER test line so dark! That's from yesterday!


----------



## teacup

LeahLou said:


> So sorry proudmama!
> 
> I'm officially 6 weeks as of yesterday! Still spotting BUT LOOK!
> 
> View attachment 669271
> 
> Never seen a FRER test line so dark! That's from yesterday!

Wow thats a lovely positive! :thumbup: What dpo are the others from? xx


----------



## LeahLou

11 dpo then 13 dpo and now I'm 2 weeks late!


----------



## teacup

LeahLou said:


> 11 dpo then 13 dpo and now I'm 2 weeks late!

My 11dpo and 13dpo test are similar to yours which makes me happier - some ladies get such dark bfps so early I get worried about mine being so light! I don't think I can wait a whole 9 days to have my bloods done! May have to phone early to see if the docs have a last minute appoinment available. :telephone:

Everyone - How long after your bfp did you first see the doc?


----------



## SweetV

I'm so sorry proud momma! I know how heartbreaking it can be. Best of luck for next month!!!


:hugs:

I am also from Canada but here we get a scan at 12 weeks for dating, 16ish for NT and another after 20.


----------



## emalou90

I got a faint bfp at 9dpo and a dark one at 11dpo.
There's a pic on my preg journal.

In the uk you don't need to see the doc to confirm the pregnancy - HPT are just as reliable as their blood tests.
I'm seeing my midwife at 8 weeks  then will be scanned (routinely) at 12 weeks.

But ill have a scan beforehand I reckon x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Thank you all ! How possible is that I was not even pregnant ? My boyfriend tells me my hormones are still messed up but I don't think messed up hormones could do possitive test ... Should I take another one just so I know if I was really pregnant? And if I was would it still came up possitive even tho I am bleeding ?


----------



## ShanandBoc

teacup said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone! It's still early days for me (only found out yesterday at 11dpo!) but I think my due date is 19th May according to an online thing! Please can I be added to the list? :flower:
> 
> My edd is 19th May so far too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! What dpo are you? I'm 12/13dpo today and did another test this morning and got a BFP which was darker than before but still light. Seeing the doc for my blood test a week on Monday which seems a year away! I wonder if I can manage not to test again before then? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im 12dpo today....so my period was due Monday. I did an at home preg test on 10dpo (FRER) which came up quite dark and then the one at the Dr the next day at 11dpo which was a little lighter (obviously not as sensitive)
> 
> Still cant get my head around the fact im here again. I have an app with my Dr on Tuesday :)Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure about when you ovulated? A dark BFP at 10dpo seems very early! It makes me worried because mine are still quite light and I'm 12/13 dpo. Here is mine from this morning on a superdrug test:Click to expand...

Yeah im sure.

The frer test pick up quite early. Ive searched and seen quite a few pics where 10dpo and 11dpo are quite dark and others very light.. Each person is different so dont stress :) The test at the dr was quite light so like I said not as sensitive as the frer :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I got a quite dark bfp at 8dpo


----------



## emalou90

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Thank you all ! How possible is that I was not even pregnant ? My boyfriend tells me my hormones are still messed up but I don't think messed up hormones could do possitive test ... Should I take another one just so I know if I was really pregnant? And if I was would it still came up possitive even tho I am bleeding ?

You should be checked out regardless - it sounds like you're pregnant - bleeding doesn't always mean a loss. That's why you should be checked.

Miscarriages will still show a positive test for a time afterwards


----------



## MerryMint

LeahLou, that's a very positive test! 

Proudmama, I would do another test or just go in to the doctor to get checked out.


----------



## HannahGraceee

My boobs hurt so much :cry:


----------



## ShanandBoc

HannahGraceee said:


> My boobs hurt so much :cry:

Mine too.

Has anyone felt nauseous yet? Im 4 weeks tomorrow (going by last period) and i swear i had morning (afternoon) sickness today. And im tired already haha

Its gonna be a lonngg 8 months :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ShanandBoc said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurt so much :cry:
> 
> Mine too.
> 
> Has anyone felt nauseous yet? Im 4 weeks tomorrow (going by last period) and i swear i had morning (afternoon) sickness today. And im tired already haha
> 
> Its gonna be a lonngg 8 months :winkwink:Click to expand...

Me! I found out at 3 and 3! And been sick every day :(


----------



## ShanandBoc

You found out early hun, i was 10dpo :)

In some ways i wish i was one of these people that didnt know till they were 12 weeks or later, would make the time go a bit quicker. That being said, we are probably only going to have 2 so i want to enjoy this pregnancy <3


----------



## Mapleroo

ShanandBoc said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurt so much :cry:
> 
> Mine too.
> 
> Has anyone felt nauseous yet? Im 4 weeks tomorrow (going by last period) and i swear i had morning (afternoon) sickness today. And im tired already haha
> 
> Its gonna be a lonngg 8 months :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep. Sore boobs, nausea, tiredness. The whole nine yards!


----------



## Rebaby

A cautious hello from me :wave:

I got my :bfp: on 29th August and by dates baby will be due 9th May 2014.

We've had 2 previous losses as well as our 2 beautiful boys so won't really believe it's all real until we've had our first scan but thought I'd say hi anyway :flower:


----------



## LeahLou

Proud momma- if you had a positive test you're definitely pregnant. I'm still spotting but everything seems to be fine otherwise. You should go to an emergency center and get checked out. That's what I did a week ago when I bled heavily.

My symptoms are intense. Nauseous, bloated, headache, cravings, back aches, exhausted, sore boobs etc!

Congrats rebaby!!!


----------



## nic18

congratulations everyone :)! 
can you put me down for the 14th please :)?


----------



## MerryMint

I didn't start getting sick last time until 6-7 weeks. And then I was sick every day until week 15. I am praying so hard that does not happen this time.


----------



## LeahLou

Updated the front page again!! Congrats new ladies!!!


----------



## teacup

emalou90 said:


> In the uk you don't need to see the doc to confirm the pregnancy - HPT are just as reliable as their blood tests.
> I'm seeing my midwife at 8 weeks  then will be scanned (routinely) at 12 weeks.
> 
> But ill have a scan beforehand I reckon x

So I don't have to see a doctor? What do you do when you get a positive pregnancy test then? (sorry I'm all new to this) xx


----------



## emalou90

teacup said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> In the uk you don't need to see the doc to confirm the pregnancy - HPT are just as reliable as their blood tests.
> I'm seeing my midwife at 8 weeks  then will be scanned (routinely) at 12 weeks.
> 
> But ill have a scan beforehand I reckon x
> 
> So I don't have to see a doctor? What do you do when you get a positive pregnancy test then? (sorry I'm all new to this) xxClick to expand...

That's ok don't be sorry :hugs:

Call your surgery, say you've had a positive pregnancy test and you need to book in to see the midwife.
They'll book you in anywhere between 8-10 weeks (def before 12 week scan) so you can collect your antenatal notes and info packs :thumbup:

I picked mine up three days ago :happydance: makes it all more real xx


----------



## bumpin2012

sitting in a rocking chair with my sick 16 month old, who insists on digging hood elbows into my very tender boobies, sick daddy is passed out on the couch. and I have to work nights tonight. mommy problems right here...


----------



## teacup

emalou90 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> In the uk you don't need to see the doc to confirm the pregnancy - HPT are just as reliable as their blood tests.
> I'm seeing my midwife at 8 weeks  then will be scanned (routinely) at 12 weeks.
> 
> But ill have a scan beforehand I reckon x
> 
> So I don't have to see a doctor? What do you do when you get a positive pregnancy test then? (sorry I'm all new to this) xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's ok don't be sorry :hugs:
> 
> Call your surgery, say you've had a positive pregnancy test and you need to book in to see the midwife.
> They'll book you in anywhere between 8-10 weeks (def before 12 week scan) so you can collect your antenatal notes and info packs :thumbup:
> 
> I picked mine up three days ago :happydance: makes it all more real xxClick to expand...

Ohhh! Thanks Emalou! xx So I suppose if I saw a doctor then he would have just told me to make an appointment with the midwife? I'll phone my doctors surgery tomorrow and make a midwife appointment then! :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

teacup said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> In the uk you don't need to see the doc to confirm the pregnancy - HPT are just as reliable as their blood tests.
> I'm seeing my midwife at 8 weeks  then will be scanned (routinely) at 12 weeks.
> 
> But ill have a scan beforehand I reckon x
> 
> So I don't have to see a doctor? What do you do when you get a positive pregnancy test then? (sorry I'm all new to this) xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's ok don't be sorry :hugs:
> 
> Call your surgery, say you've had a positive pregnancy test and you need to book in to see the midwife.
> They'll book you in anywhere between 8-10 weeks (def before 12 week scan) so you can collect your antenatal notes and info packs :thumbup:
> 
> I picked mine up three days ago :happydance: makes it all more real xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhh! Thanks Emalou! xx So I suppose if I saw a doctor then he would have just told me to make an appointment with the midwife? I'll phone my doctors surgery tomorrow and make a midwife appointment then! :happydance:Click to expand...

When I was pregnant with my daughter, I was sat in the surgery waiting for an appointment with the doctor when I read the notice board "pregnant? You don't need to see a doctor to confirm, see our midwife" :thumbup:

Ring up and ask, it may vary on area, but I'd expect it will be the same, pregnancy tests are almost 100% like theirs now.

They'll ask your LMP and some other details. My midwife rang me back to book my first appointment in October at 8 weeks, just incase I need monitoring more (heart condition) :flower: :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> sitting in a rocking chair with my sick 16 month old, who insists on digging hood elbows into my very tender boobies, sick daddy is passed out on the couch. and I have to work nights tonight. mommy problems right here...

Sorry to hear Hun :hugs:
Hope you all get better quickly xxx


----------



## bluebrown

Hi ladies can I join? Just got my bfp today, heading to the doctor this week for confirmation. My expected due date is May 17 :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

Day before me bluebrown :-D


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats!!

No worries bumpin, you're not alone! My toddler undid all my cleaning and I couldn't get dinner done in time and my mother in law is pissed about laundry... Life! Ugh


----------



## MrsHouseWife

I am due 8th May (right around my birthday) glad to see there are so many others expecting in May as well xoxoxo


----------



## teacup

I just got up from sitting down and felt a crampy feeling in my lower tummy that lasted about 10 seconds. Anyone else experience anything like this? Is it normal? :(


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats housewife! Ill add you!!

Yes it's very normal. Everything is stretching out and making room. You'll probably have cramps throughout pregnancy. I did!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Rebaby said:


> A cautious hello from me :wave:
> 
> I got my :bfp: on 29th August and by dates baby will be due 9th May 2014.
> 
> We've had 2 previous losses as well as our 2 beautiful boys so won't really believe it's all real until we've had our first scan but thought I'd say hi anyway :flower:




bluebrown said:


> Hi ladies can I join? Just got my bfp today, heading to the doctor this week for confirmation. My expected due date is May 17 :happydance:




MrsHouseWife said:


> I am due 8th May (right around my birthday) glad to see there are so many others expecting in May as well xoxoxo

Welcome and congratulations to you all :flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Cramping is completely normal during pregnancy. I wouldn't worry unless it was incredibly painful or accompanied by bleeding :thumbup:


----------



## Mimi85

hey girls !

first off, congrats to the newcomers! wishing you a wonderful pregnancy :)

bumpin: sorry you're having such a hard time, hope everyone feels better soon :hugs:

teacup: im having on and off cramping too, nothing too intense. like the other girls said, Im sure its all normal feelings and proof that everything is preparing for a growing baby ;)

AFM: extremely tired today..went to a football game and fell asleep on the car ride back home. :haha: little peanut sure can drain me of energy lol


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

LeahLou said:


> Proud momma- if you had a positive test you're definitely pregnant. I'm still spotting but everything seems to be fine otherwise. You should go to an emergency center and get checked out. That's what I did a week ago when I bled heavily.
> 
> My symptoms are intense. Nauseous, bloated, headache, cravings, back aches, exhausted, sore boobs etc!
> 
> Congrats rebaby!!!

Well I actually had two possitive pregnancy tests but I did another one this morning and it was negative :shrug: so I do not understand what is going on because I read online that if I was pregnant I if I had a miscarriage early I would still test possitive for up to 19 days :shrug: so I don't know ... I do not have any symptoms at all and I am bleeding heavily with heavy cramps . I guess some kind of bad pregnancy test package ( because both tests were from the same box )


----------



## LeahLou

It might have been a chemical. They don't last long and typically women don't know about them


----------



## Phantom

Hello ladies. Slowly poking my head in here... I got 3 positive tests and should be due around May 21st but haven't been to the doctor yet.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Phantom said:


> Hello ladies. Slowly poking my head in here... I got 3 positive tests and should be due around May 21st but haven't been to the doctor yet.

Congratulations!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Phantom said:


> Hello ladies. Slowly poking my head in here... I got 3 positive tests and should be due around May 21st but haven't been to the doctor yet.

Congratulations!! The 21st is such a good day :lol: (it's my birthday :thumbup:)


----------



## MrsHouseWife

LeahLou said:


> Congrats housewife! Ill add you!!
> 
> Yes it's very normal. Everything is stretching out and making room. You'll probably have cramps throughout pregnancy. I did!


Thanks LeahLou :)


----------



## emalou90

ProudMomma2Be said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Proud momma- if you had a positive test you're definitely pregnant. I'm still spotting but everything seems to be fine otherwise. You should go to an emergency center and get checked out. That's what I did a week ago when I bled heavily.
> 
> My symptoms are intense. Nauseous, bloated, headache, cravings, back aches, exhausted, sore boobs etc!
> 
> Congrats rebaby!!!
> 
> Well I actually had two possitive pregnancy tests but I did another one this morning and it was negative :shrug: so I do not understand what is going on because I read online that if I was pregnant I if I had a miscarriage early I would still test possitive for up to 19 days :shrug: so I don't know ... I do not have any symptoms at all and I am bleeding heavily with heavy cramps . I guess some kind of bad pregnancy test package ( because both tests were from the same box )Click to expand...

I don't mean to be rude but if you don't get checked you won't know.
There isn't much point asking anything else as we can only speculate and that's not a good thing. Don't always reference the Internet either its not always advised. Doctor doctor doctor


----------



## ece77

Soooo many new ladies! Welcome and congratulations to all of you and H&H 9 months!

Proudmama - I agree with Leah that it can be a chemical pregnancy which means your hcg was just high enough to show on a hpt, but then fell quickly not to show on one. And I also agree with emalou that whatever we write is only speculation, that you may want to see a doctor and ask for a blood test...


----------



## teacup

Thanks ladies! I'm glad I'm not the only one getting cramps. I had another one that same evening and nothing since. :thumbup:

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congratulations on your BFP's! xx


----------



## nic18

teacup, I have af cramps to, according to everything and everyone they are pretty normal :) x


----------



## teacup

Anyone else having massive sneezes? Every so often I have such a big sneeze! :haha: I looked it up to see if it were pregnancy related and it is! You can get something called Pregnancy Rhinitis - which is your hormones affecting your nasal passages causing snot/sneezing. :haha:


----------



## nic18

I'm not sneezing but getting alot of nosebleeds which is also pregnancy related :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cramping is definitely normal. I got them first time round and this time i have too.

Just think your uterus has already began to grow to accommodate bubs so theres alot of stretching going on so no wonder we feel crampy.

AF was due today.....so im bang on 4 weeks now :)


----------



## nic18

happy 4 weeks :)!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Phew, I have just got caught up! :)

Welcome to all the new ladies and Congratulations on your BFP's, wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mimi85

didn't know sneezing could be pregnancy related! makes sense now why Ive been sneezing like a mad woman lol.

going to pick up my belly bands today :happydance: I ordered 4 in different colors :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

What do u mean by belly bands exactly? :)


----------



## teacup

ShanandBoc said:


> What do u mean by belly bands exactly? :)

Someone mentioned these before so I looked them up. I think they are these bands you clip to your trousers:

_Bellaband is a seamless maternity band designed to hold up unbuttoned jeans or too loose maternity pants._

https://s.ecrater.com/stores/163893/4beafe91a5a8a_163893n.jpg


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ooo hold up unbuttoned jeans, i think ill need one of these soon ..... has anyone actually tried them before?

I was thinking of just getting some maternity jeans this time (when i need them) but it will be our summer here for most of my pregnancy so one of these might be more worthwhile :)


----------



## MerryMint

I had a belly band for the first pregnancy. I had the nude color, and it helped stretch regular jeans out a few more weeks until I couldn't cram my hips in anymore. I will do that again. The thought of putting those maternity pants on again makes me want to cry.


----------



## Phantom

My AF was due 3 days ago but when I put in my info I keep getting 3 weeks and 5 days pregnant. Should I be 4 weeks?


----------



## teacup

Phantom said:


> My AF was due 3 days ago but when I put in my info I keep getting 3 weeks and 5 days pregnant. Should I be 4 weeks?

Do you put the first day of your AF as well as your pregnancy due date? On the form for my tickers you can put both in and it is more accurate. What day was the first day of your AF? Count from there to see how pregnant you are. :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLC

I had some awful round ligament/stretching pains this morning. I didn't have them so early with my twins. I'd forgotten how much they hurt!


----------



## Excalibur

I also just bought some Maternity Jeans during my last pregnancy, might have to look into those pregnancy bands :thumbup:


----------



## bumpin2012

I have my first OB appointment for next week! I *might* be getting an early peek at the bean!


Im a little surprised they are getting me in so quickly. Last time I waited over 6 weeks from my referral to my appointment date. I really like my OB last time around, so I am happy I get to see her again


----------



## Excalibur

Bumpin - That's great news! :D

I have my first Midwife appointment tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

Belly Bands Yay.....Definately need to stock up on these, just dont want to do the shopping until i see the bean :wacko:

Hope the midwife appointment goes well!


----------



## bumpin2012

yay! 

Im (sadly) looking forward to having a bit of MS. Other than sore boobies, and the odd cramping, I feel 100% normal. The MS was horrid, but at least I had a bit of reassurance that my pregnancy was progressing. Im sure Im going to regret saying this in a few weeks, but...lol


----------



## teacup

bumpin2012 said:


> yay!
> 
> Im (sadly) looking forward to having a bit of MS. Other than sore boobies, and the odd cramping, I feel 100% normal. The MS was horrid, but at least I had a bit of reassurance that my pregnancy was progressing. Im sure Im going to regret saying this in a few weeks, but...lol

Every pregnancy is different, my sister had terrible acne in her first pregnancy (I pray I don't get that) but nothing in her second pregnancy! We thought she must be expecting a girl (first was a boy) because it was so different but nope - another boy! I think maybe second time your body is better at coping with the crazy hormones because it's done it once already? Just guessing. 

Isn't May such a wonderful month to expect a baby? :happydance: Everything is getting pretty and the weather is warming up. I'm so excited! We were TTC for 4 months and before we even started I said May would be the best month to have a baby - and here I am! :thumbup:

What gender do you all hope for? Obviously as long as it's healthy that's all that matters, but I have always envisaged us having a baby girl first. :cloud9:


----------



## ShelbyLC

I haven't had any acne this time either and I had it TERRIBLY with my twins.

I'm happy with a boy or a girl. A boy would be lovely since we already have girls and OH really wants a son, but if we have another girl, it'll be nice to not have to buy so much. Either way, we'll be happy. We want more kids so if we get another girls this time, OH still has a chance at getting a son.

Oh, and I will happily go this whole pregnancy without any symptoms! I wished MS on myself in my first pregnancy and regretted that SO much. :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

Would love to have another boy as would like ethan to have a sibling the same sex to grow up with and be close with and be friends (probably wouldnt happen that way) but would like to experience a girl too so im 50/50


----------



## crysshae

Could I join please? Just found out I'm pregnant 2 days ago. Due May 21st!


----------



## teacup

ShelbyLC said:


> I haven't had any acne this time either and I had it TERRIBLY with my twins.
> 
> I'm happy with a boy or a girl. A boy would be lovely since we already have girls and OH really wants a son, but if we have another girl, it'll be nice to not have to buy so much. Either way, we'll be happy. We want more kids so if we get another girls this time, OH still has a chance at getting a son.
> 
> Oh, and I will happily go this whole pregnancy without any symptoms! I wished MS on myself in my first pregnancy and regretted that SO much. :haha:

Did you have acne this early with the twins then?


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> Could I join please? Just found out I'm pregnant 2 days ago. Due May 21st!

Congratulations! :happydance: Welcome to the group! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## nic18

crysshae.. welcome :) and congratulations x


----------



## crysshae

Thank you! I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies as well!


----------



## ShelbyLC

teacup said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had any acne this time either and I had it TERRIBLY with my twins.
> 
> I'm happy with a boy or a girl. A boy would be lovely since we already have girls and OH really wants a son, but if we have another girl, it'll be nice to not have to buy so much. Either way, we'll be happy. We want more kids so if we get another girls this time, OH still has a chance at getting a son.
> 
> Oh, and I will happily go this whole pregnancy without any symptoms! I wished MS on myself in my first pregnancy and regretted that SO much. :haha:
> 
> Did you have acne this early with the twins then?Click to expand...

Yep. It started right around 4 weeks with them.


----------



## JLeeCT

Hi everyone! I would love to join you all. I'm due on May 8th (and it looks like a bunch of other ladies are, too!)

This is my very first pregnancy, had an IUI on August 15th and I am still in shock that it worked!!!


----------



## Lilly12

:hi: hi ladies!

Just had a :bfp: today , baby #2 ! :) 

Due May 24th


----------



## ShelbyLC

Lilly12 said:


> :hi: hi ladies!
> 
> Just had a :bfp: today , baby #2 ! :)
> 
> Due May 24th

Congratulations! H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is anyone's boobs killing? Like huge and killing :(


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Is anyone's boobs killing? Like huge and killing :(

Not yet but quite normal :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

That's a good sign. Mine are hurting on and off, but if anyone bumps them, I definitely know it.


----------



## Phoenix_Risin

I already have a little boy who will be two next month. His father and I were together over three years and split one month after my sons first birthday. That was last November. My son and I moved to another state in order to make ends meet and be closer to my family. His dad is not involved in any way other than to call him on the phone. After being here and being single for about 7 months I started dating again. I had a short fling with one guy but it fizzled out about the time I started seeing someone else. Well I just found out yesterday that I'm 4-5 weeks pregnant, and I don't know which one of them is the father. I'm so ashamed I'm even in the predicament of being pregnant again let alone not knowing who the dad is. Right now I work as a nanny and bring my son to work with me so it's the best arrangement for us right now. I'm afraid this is going to cost me my job along with losing the benefit of not having to pay daycare. I'm pretty sure that ill end up being a single mom regardless of who the father is. I'm in school full time and it's hard enough with one child, I'm not sure how ill get through with two. I also don't know how or if to tell the two guys....do I wait until the baby is born or do I tell them now? Do I tell them about each other? I'm so conflicted as I didn't see a relationship going anywhere with either of them.... I guess I just came here to get this all out of my head....


----------



## teacup

Phoenix_Risin said:


> I already have a little boy who will be two next month. His father and I were together over three years and split one month after my sons first birthday. That was last November. My son and I moved to another state in order to make ends meet and be closer to my family. His dad is not involved in any way other than to call him on the phone. After being here and being single for about 7 months I started dating again. I had a short fling with one guy but it fizzled out about the time I started seeing someone else. Well I just found out yesterday that I'm 4-5 weeks pregnant, and I don't know which one of them is the father. I'm so ashamed I'm even in the predicament of being pregnant again let alone not knowing who the dad is. Right now I work as a nanny and bring my son to work with me so it's the best arrangement for us right now. I'm afraid this is going to cost me my job along with losing the benefit of not having to pay daycare. I'm pretty sure that ill end up being a single mom regardless of who the father is. I'm in school full time and it's hard enough with one child, I'm not sure how ill get through with two. I also don't know how or if to tell the two guys....do I wait until the baby is born or do I tell them now? Do I tell them about each other? I'm so conflicted as I didn't see a relationship going anywhere with either of them.... I guess I just came here to get this all out of my head....

So sorry to hear you have got yourself into a pickle. :hugs: which of the guys did you have sex with around 2-3 weeks ago? That way you can work out which is the father because you ovulate around 14 days before your period is due. Is there a family planning clinic you can visit for advice? They might be able to help you and will have come across similar situations before. Hope you work things out. xx


----------



## Phoenix_Risin

They were cd 13 and cd 15....so I really can't tell based on the dates. 


I'm already preparing to do this on my own as I don't foresee either of them stepping up to the plate once paternity is established anyways. Hopefully ill be surprised but for now I'm going to do the best I can on my own. I have an appt fri to confirm for Medicaid since my bcbs doesn't cover maternity. And also for an u/s because I had an ectopic in '10 and would like to rule out that possibility.


----------



## bumpin2012

ttclou: I'm also 50/50 on gender. I'll be thrilled either way, I'm sure :)

I already feel like this pregnancy will be different. I am starving most days, and with ds it was nothing but aversions. everything made me feel ill last time, do I would welcome a very different pregnancy :)

I can honestly say May was a wonderful month for a baby. the weather is just getting fine, your motivated to get out and about. I loved having a May baby with ds, and I'm thrilled to be having another may baby


----------



## Mimi85

hi girls :) 

bumpin: you're making me even more happy to be having a May baby, I also love the fact that summer is just around the corner and great time to go for walks with baby, etc. 

congrats to the new girls JLeeCT and Lilly 12 and welcome!

Hannah, my boobs are mostly feelign full and maybe a bit bigger but not having any pain. 

its 8pm and Im thinking its bed time for me, can hardly stay awake at the moment :sleep:


----------



## Jalanis22

Got my :bfp: two days ago....baby #2 and due on the 22nd.


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> Got my :bfp: two days ago....baby #2 and due on the 22nd.

Yay! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: two days ago....baby #2 and due on the 22nd.
> 
> Yay! :)Click to expand...

Lol here i am.


----------



## emalou90

Jala's here! woop! congrats again xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Jalanis22 said:


> Got my :bfp: two days ago....baby #2 and due on the 22nd.

Congratulations yay!! :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Just out of curiosity how old are we all?

Im 32, DH is 26 :)


----------



## nic18

I'm 18 OH 20 (planned pregnancy :))

so I had my first doctors appointment :)! got folic acid and need to make an appointment with a midwife :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

nic18 said:


> I'm 18 OH 20 (planned pregnancy :))
> 
> so I had my first doctors appointment :)! got folic acid and need to make an appointment with a midwife :)

Where in Scotland are u from?

I lived in Cupar, Fife for a while when i was a teenager :)


----------



## nic18

falkirk :) about 20min away from fife :) 
why did you move :)?


----------



## ShanandBoc

nic18 said:


> falkirk :) about 20min away from fife :)
> why did you move :)?

Oh wow....ive heard of it im sure. Im Australian but lived there for half a year with my sister who married a Scottish guy and she lived there for over 6 years, so was there visiting her.

I loved it over there! So different to Australia :)


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats new Momma's! Ill add you as soon as I get to my laptop! Wedding stuff is taking over my life until next Saturday!!! Ah !!

I'm 21 and my OH is 24


----------



## teacup

I'm 26 (turn 27 next month) and OH is 36 (turning 37 next month!) We've been married a year and this will be our first baby. :happydance:

My boob pain has almost gone now! Come back my almost only symptom!


----------



## Mapleroo

I'm an oldie... 36 oh is 37 Ugh saying it out loud sounds so much worse lol


----------



## bumpin2012

Mapleroo: your only as old as you feel. Which makes me about 60 years old these days! :haha:
Ps: Where in Canada are you?


Im 29 and DH is 32. We havd been together for 13 years, but married for 1.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm 22 and my boyfriends 28 been together nearly 6 years x


----------



## Mapleroo

bumpin2012 said:


> Mapleroo: your only as old as you feel. Which makes me about 60 years old these days! :haha:
> Ps: Where in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> Im 29 and DH is 32. We havd been together for 13 years, but married for 1.

Well in that case I'm also 60 haha. 36 is starting to sound pretty good! 
We are in rural Alberta. Moved here from Australia 10 years ago.


----------



## ece77

Mapleroo - A fellow oldie here ;). Me&DH are both 36. We've been together since we were 18, but married for only 1 year...


----------



## crysshae

Lol oldies! Do we have to say our ages? :shrug: Lol.

I just turned 40, and DH is 51. Talk about sounding worse when you say it out loud. :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

Mapleroo said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo: your only as old as you feel. Which makes me about 60 years old these days! :haha:
> Ps: Where in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> Im 29 and DH is 32. We havd been together for 13 years, but married for 1.
> 
> Well in that case I'm also 60 haha. 36 is starting to sound pretty good!
> We are in rural Alberta. Moved here from Australia 10 years ago.Click to expand...

What brought you to Canada? 

Im originally from Saskatoon, with several family members living in Alberta :)


----------



## LeahLou

I HATE round ligament pains!!!! Ouch!!! 
Ok rant over:)


----------



## JLeeCT

Leah~ I am so with you! I hate those pains, too! Every time I sneeze or stretch I feel them and they drive me mental.

DH and I are both 28! Been together 10 years, married for 2. 

Also, my boobs feel full and heavy but when the heck do they get huge? I have waited 28 years for real boobs and the sooner they get here the better! :winkwink:


----------



## Jalanis22

Im 22 turning 23 on november and DH is 23 turning 24 on feb....weve been married for 3 years...and yes we planned baby #2


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations to the new ladies with :bfp: 's!

We've booked a private early scan for next Friday (when I'll be 7 weeks) so on the countdown already. Not really having many symptoms so hoping we'll be able to see something nice and reassuring (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Phantom

I am so freaking tired. :coffee: My iron was low a few months ago (haven't checked since then) but is taking the prenatal vitamin enough? Or should I be taking iron on top of that?

I have my apt next Wed. so I'll ask my doctor then.


----------



## Mapleroo

ece77 said:


> Mapleroo - A fellow oldie here ;). Me&DH are both 36. We've been together since we were 18, but married for only 1 year...




crysshae said:


> Lol oldies! Do we have to say our ages? :shrug: Lol.
> 
> I just turned 40, and DH is 51. Talk about sounding worse when you say it out loud. :haha:

Wahoo! Yay for oldies :happydance:



bumpin2012 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo: your only as old as you feel. Which makes me about 60 years old these days! :haha:
> Ps: Where in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> Im 29 and DH is 32. We havd been together for 13 years, but married for 1.
> 
> Well in that case I'm also 60 haha. 36 is starting to sound pretty good!
> We are in rural Alberta. Moved here from Australia 10 years ago.Click to expand...
> 
> What brought you to Canada?
> 
> Im originally from Saskatoon, with several family members living in Alberta :)Click to expand...

Prairie girl! Where are you living now?

We wanted to access some alternative treatment for our oldest. The program was based in Utah and required us to be there 4 times a year. Seemed to make more sense to travel from Canada to USA on a regular basis as opposed to Aus to USA. My husband is Canadian so it wasn't hard for me to get residency. I LOVE it here and don't really want to move back.....although if I never had to see another snowflake again, it would be too soon:brat:


----------



## SweetV

I'm 29 and DH is 34. He's been one of my best friends since I was 14 and last November we were married after a 7 year relationship. :cloud9:


----------



## Mimi85

hey girls :)

Lets see age... well, Im 27 (28 in 3 weeks! ) and OH is also 27. 

Maleproo, Alberta is soo nice! my father, stepmom and sister are moving to Calgary on Sept. 13th!

Crysshae, 40 is not old!! Im sure you'll be one hot mama ;)

Keeping fingers crossed so far cause still no symptoms, although my boobs feel really full and slightly bigger :shrug:

hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## crysshae

Awww, Mimi. That's very sweet of you. 

It's just as normal not to have symptoms as it is to have them. Every woman and pregnancy are different.


----------



## Mapleroo

Mimi85 said:


> hey girls :)
> 
> Lets see age... well, Im 27 (28 in 3 weeks! ) and OH is also 27.
> 
> Maleproo, Alberta is soo nice! my father, stepmom and sister are moving to Calgary on Sept. 13th!
> 
> Crysshae, 40 is not old!! Im sure you'll be one hot mama ;)
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed so far cause still no symptoms, although my boobs feel really full and slightly bigger :shrug:
> 
> hope everyone is having a great day!

I agree, Alberta is beautiful. Bit of everything here....well except for an ocean:haha: Love Calgary! We are huge Calgary Flames fans (even though we live closer to Edmonton)


----------



## Phoenix_Risin

My edd is may 14


----------



## Phoenix_Risin

I am 27, ds is 1 and will be 2 in a few weeks 8-/


----------



## bumpin2012

Mapleroo said:


> ece77 said:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo - A fellow oldie here ;). Me&DH are both 36. We've been together since we were 18, but married for only 1 year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Lol oldies! Do we have to say our ages? :shrug: Lol.
> 
> I just turned 40, and DH is 51. Talk about sounding worse when you say it out loud. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wahoo! Yay for oldies :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo: your only as old as you feel. Which makes me about 60 years old these days! :haha:
> Ps: Where in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> Im 29 and DH is 32. We havd been together for 13 years, but married for 1.Click to expand...
> 
> Well in that case I'm also 60 haha. 36 is starting to sound pretty good!
> We are in rural Alberta. Moved here from Australia 10 years ago.Click to expand...
> 
> What brought you to Canada?
> 
> Im originally from Saskatoon, with several family members living in Alberta :)Click to expand...
> 
> Prairie girl! Where are you living now?
> 
> We wanted to access some alternative treatment for our oldest. The program was based in Utah and required us to be there 4 times a year. Seemed to make more sense to travel from Canada to USA on a regular basis as opposed to Aus to USA. My husband is Canadian so it wasn't hard for me to get residency. I LOVE it here and don't really want to move back.....although if I never had to see another snowflake again, it would be too soon:brat:Click to expand...


I'm now all the way east, in Halifax :) we don't get half the snow of the prairies, which is nice, but we get a lot of slush.

Canada is a lovely country to live in :) have you seen much of the country?


----------



## Mimi85

ohh bumpin, Ive been to Halifax, very beautiful place :)

glad you dont get the snow like we do!


----------



## Mapleroo

bumpin2012 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ece77 said:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo - A fellow oldie here ;). Me&DH are both 36. We've been together since we were 18, but married for only 1 year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Lol oldies! Do we have to say our ages? :shrug: Lol.
> 
> I just turned 40, and DH is 51. Talk about sounding worse when you say it out loud. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wahoo! Yay for oldies :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo: your only as old as you feel. Which makes me about 60 years old these days! :haha:
> Ps: Where in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> Im 29 and DH is 32. We havd been together for 13 years, but married for 1.Click to expand...
> 
> Well in that case I'm also 60 haha. 36 is starting to sound pretty good!
> We are in rural Alberta. Moved here from Australia 10 years ago.Click to expand...
> 
> What brought you to Canada?
> 
> Im originally from Saskatoon, with several family members living in Alberta :)Click to expand...
> 
> Prairie girl! Where are you living now?
> 
> We wanted to access some alternative treatment for our oldest. The program was based in Utah and required us to be there 4 times a year. Seemed to make more sense to travel from Canada to USA on a regular basis as opposed to Aus to USA. My husband is Canadian so it wasn't hard for me to get residency. I LOVE it here and don't really want to move back.....although if I never had to see another snowflake again, it would be too soon:brat:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now all the way east, in Halifax :) we don't get half the snow of the prairies, which is nice, but we get a lot of slush.
> 
> Canada is a lovely country to live in :) have you seen much of the country?Click to expand...

Ooh I would love to go out that way. I grew up watching Anne of Green Gables and so have always wanted to see Eastern Canada. The furthest I've been out that direction is Winnipeg. And that was just to drive there to pick something up and come straight back home again. My husband has relatives in BC so we have been there are few times and I could move there in a heartbeat, plus it's not near as cold! 

The only thing I like about slush, is it means Spring is on its way!


----------



## Mapleroo

Mimi85 said:


> ohh bumpin, Ive been to Halifax, very beautiful place :)
> 
> glad you dont get the snow like we do!

I see Mimi that you are from Montreal. Are you bilingual??


----------



## emalou90

me: 23
Oh: 25
Been together 5 years
Dd: 3.7 years :)
Pregnant with number two: 4.3 weeks :)


----------



## nic18

Phoenix_Risin said:


> My edd is may 14

me to :)


----------



## Excalibur

Wow, I have lot's of catching up to do :shock:

Ttclou - My Midwife appointment went great thank you, I have posted an update about it in my parenting journal if you would like to have a look :thumbup: 

Teacup - Like you say, we don't mind as long as baby is healthy but we would love a girl this time :cloud9:

Crysshae, JLeeCT, Lilly12, Jalanis22 - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Phoenix - Hope everything works out for you, I'm sure it will do :hugs:

ShanandBoc - I'm 24 and OH is 40 :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey my beautiful preggo girls x


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Hello :wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I burnt the roof of my mouth today :( it was hanging off :(


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Ouch! That doesn't sound nice at all..how did you manage that? :shock:


----------



## crysshae

Ouch! I've never burned mine that bad, but I sure hate it when I burn it at all! Yes, how did you do that? Pizza? It's the worst!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I finish work the have a time space of 20 mins to eat(i am starving)and get changed bought a microwave hotdog! Completely wanted mustard! (I don't even like it :/) And was in such a rush I bite it straight from the microwave! :( and bang blistered and hung off :/ so gross! 

And I have my first ever coldsore! :cry:


----------



## Mapleroo

JLeeCT said:


> Leah~ I am so with you! I hate those pains, too! Every time I sneeze or stretch I feel them and they drive me mental.
> 
> DH and I are both 28! Been together 10 years, married for 2.
> 
> Also, my boobs feel full and heavy but when the heck do they get huge? I have waited 28 years for real boobs and the sooner they get here the better! :winkwink:

The only time my boobs got any bigger during all 3 of my pregnancies, was when my milk came in after they were born. Although my friend whose due in December went up 2 cup sizes pretty early on. It's not quite all its cracked up to be lol


----------



## crysshae

HannahGraceee said:


> I finish work the have a time space of 20 mins to eat(i am starving)and get changed bought a microwave hotdog! Completely wanted mustard! (I don't even like it :/) And was in such a rush I bite it straight from the microwave! :( and bang blistered and hung off :/ so gross!
> 
> And I have my first ever coldsore! :cry:

Oh no. I hope both of those heal quickly.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks Hun! Then straight after I done it i realised I was gonna be late to pick up my 4 year old :/! Ahhh! Today's not my day!


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Sorry to hear that hun, sounds so painful! Hope your blister and cold sore heal quick! :hugs:


----------



## Phantom

Anthe throwing up has begun. :dohh: Urgh. It's a lot harder with a toddler who steals my Kleenex and rips it up into tiny pieces and tries to get into the vomit bucket.


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all! Due may 3 with baby #2... My DD just turned 2 in July. 
I haven't aught up with the thread yet but can't wait to chat!


----------



## teacup

Squeeker said:


> Hey all! Due may 3 with baby #2... My DD just turned 2 in July.
> I haven't aught up with the thread yet but can't wait to chat!

Welcome Squeeker! :happydance:

Is anyone going to find out the sex of their baby at 20 weeks? Also have you all told family/friends yet?

OH and I haven't told anyone, we're keeping it secret until 12 weeks, but it's very hard! I'm so excited and really want to tell everyone! 

I thought I would want to find out the sex of the baby, but we think we will keep it a surprise. I also heard that it makes you push better in labour when you don't know what you're getting! :haha: Not sure how much truth is in that.


----------



## nic18

I am finding out :)! I told my mum and dad yesterday and my sister today :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I wouldn't say it makes you push any better, but it certainly heightens your emotions when baby final makes an appearance. we did not find out with G, and to be honest, I didn't have a thought for gender until after he was born. hubby got that moment to say " it's a -" and it was wonderful,but there is still a lot of pros to knowing as well. 

I don't know what we're going to do this time.


----------



## LeahLou

Sorry I still haven't updated! Wedding is in 10 days and only my mom, his mom, and our 2 best friends know I'm pregnant! I've been running around like a mad woman and am paying for it today! 

I'm totally finding out what our sweet pea is. We already have names so I want to call him/her by name :)

Also, y'all don't feel old! My mom was 34 and my dad was 63 when I was conceived!


----------



## Lilly12

I think we're going to find out the gender too.. I'm just too impatient lol

Got my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks for bloodwork etc :)

Glad to be having a may or June baby , love those months!


----------



## ttclou25

Will definitely be finding out, with my son i found out at 15 weeks, but they can do them from 14 so will probably go then x


----------



## Excalibur

Phantom - Hope your morning sickness eases up soon. 

Squeeker - Hello :wave:

Welcome to the thread, you have the same EDD as me :happydance: 

Teacup - We will be finding out the sex of our baby at our 20 weeks scan, we have told close family and friends :blush:


----------



## Mimi85

oh yea, Im for sure finding out! lol, I dont do well with surprises. Plus I really want to get the room done and have little accents in greens or purples ;)

SO far, Ive told my parents, OH parents, my best friend, a coworker (shes like a mother to me) and 2 of my sisters. 

Still need to tell the rest of the family and our friends but that's not going to be before 12 weeks.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Nope we arent finding out this time, we did with DD and really want that surprise at birth with #2

:)


----------



## ece77

Welcome all the new ladies!

Sorry for those who started with MS. Boo :(

Leah - What an exciting but tiresome time it must be for you! Please try to rest as much as you can in between things. My doc said, "you should rest when you feel pain in your groins".

We haven't talked with DH, but since I'm not good with waiting, I guess at least I'll be finding out the sex ;). Like Mimi, I'd also want to add some girl/boy accents to the room.

And shhhh, apart from me, dh and a very close friend, only the bnb ladies know that we're expecting :-$


----------



## teacup

There is one thing confusing me. My cycles are about a week longer than the average 28 days - so about 33-35 days. Does this mean when I go for a scan I may be dated a week behind what I think I am? :shrug: Because if I ovulated a week later than a normal cycle, then my baby will be a weeks growth behind wouldn't it?


----------



## Lilly12

Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## teacup

Lilly12 said:


> Do you know when you ovulated?

I used opks and had a surge on cycle day 17, so I must have ovulated between cycle days 18 - 20. (August 25th - 27th)


----------



## bumpin2012

Teacup, I'd let your ob know, especially if you know when you ovulated. your ob May wish to change your due date, because a week is a big deal, when deciding if induction is necessary. since I know, my due date is calculated from my ovulation.


----------



## Lilly12

Yes let them calculate due date by ovulation.
Let them know when you had your + opk! 
They might calculate from the last day you had a + opk.


----------



## Mimi85

I agree with bumpin,

I have a 29 day cycle but ovulated late on CD18. I will for sure mention this during 1st appointment to make sure about dating.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I really don't what dates to go by either.. I know when Ovulated but am going by my last day of last period.. My cycles normally 28 days but I added 6 days as I was late the month before (we were ttc) I got my bfp at 8dpo by the dates I'm using at the moment :/ what would you use?


----------



## Excalibur

They do tell you to go from the first day of your last period.


----------



## HannahGraceee

But should I subtract the 6 days I added on for that month? When I'm normally regular? So confusing


----------



## Lilly12

They either go by your ovulation (day you conceived) date or the FIRST day of your last period.

Here's a due date calculator.

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator

(if you go from the first day of last period, that'd be counted as day 1 of your pregnancy, if you go by ovulation day that'd be counted as 2 weeks pregnant, so first day of last period would only be correct if you'd ovulate on day 15 in a month with 30 days)


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> They either go by your ovulation (day you conceived) date or the FIRST day of your last period.
> 
> Here's a due date calculator.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator
> 
> (if you go from the first day of last period, that'd be counted as day 1 of your pregnancy, if you go by ovulation day that'd be counted as 2 weeks pregnant, so first day of last period would only be correct if you'd ovulate on day 15 in a month with 30 days)

Hey lilly have u missed your af yet? Jus wondering lol


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> They either go by your ovulation (day you conceived) date or the FIRST day of your last period.
> 
> Here's a due date calculator.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator
> 
> (if you go from the first day of last period, that'd be counted as day 1 of your pregnancy, if you go by ovulation day that'd be counted as 2 weeks pregnant, so first day of last period would only be correct if you'd ovulate on day 15 in a month with 30 days)
> 
> Hey lilly have u missed your af yet? Jus wondering lolClick to expand...

Nope, lines getting darker though and AF is due Friday.
You? When's your AF due?


----------



## teacup

This due date calculator on the NHS website is the most accurate one I can find, it uses your average cycle length _aswell_ as first day of last period.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/due-date-calculator.aspx

The baby center one says I'm due May 15th, but the NHS one says I'm due May 19th (which makes more sense since I ovulated 4 days later than an average cycle).


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> They either go by your ovulation (day you conceived) date or the FIRST day of your last period.
> 
> Here's a due date calculator.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator
> 
> (if you go from the first day of last period, that'd be counted as day 1 of your pregnancy, if you go by ovulation day that'd be counted as 2 weeks pregnant, so first day of last period would only be correct if you'd ovulate on day 15 in a month with 30 days)
> 
> Hey lilly have u missed your af yet? Jus wondering lolClick to expand...
> 
> Nope, lines getting darker though and AF is due Friday.
> You? When's your AF due?Click to expand...

My AF is due tomorrow...i did a cheapie and it was darker than the other cheapies from previous days. I went to the store and i was going to buy more tests but im like NO! Im already preggo, if its meant to be, it will.


----------



## LeahLou

My bloat is not going away! T-minus 10 days till wedding!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love your bump Leah :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey maybe its twins lol its a big bump for 6 wks almost 7..sometimes i get bloated then unbloat lol


----------



## ttclou25

Yay thats what my bump looks like - i feel massive. How we going to hide it another 5 weeks!! :wacko:


----------



## SweetV

My bump is also huge for 6 weeks. I feel like I'm going to have to bust out the maternity pants pretty soon as I'm not allowed to wear sweats at work. My DH has poked my belly and said there is no way that's baby. Nope just super, super bloated. 

We have only told my best friend (who guessed when she asked if I wanted a glass of wine at dinner), his best friend and my boss who I am very close with


----------



## Phoenix_Risin

I can't keep track of everyone :( but to comment on the bump posts...I literally JUST lost 75 lbs...and it's so noticeable that I'm bloated. To top it off I'm eating EVERYTHING all day long...I disgust myself lol. I'm on a pool league and I don't know how I'm gonna play off not drinking a few beers like I usually do :-/


----------



## LeahLou

Not sure how to hide it for much longer!! OH thinks its twins :wacko:

I just lost weight too Phoenix -- not as much though, go girl! But I literally gained half of it back with water weight. Ugh.

Also super tired of this brown spotting.. I went 3 days without it then it ruined another pair of undies! That's the biggest perk of pregnancy! No bleeding!! Sad.


----------



## MrsHouseWife

So glad I am not the only one already experiencing the bump/bloat. I am 6 weeks and 1 day and I already have a rounded shape in my lower belly that wont go away.

No actual morning sickness but by god is the heartburn and nausea bad today :sick:


----------



## Mimi85

Leah, great bump-bloat! im having intense bloating too, I just want to unbutton my pants at work :haha: sorry the spotting came back, im sure everything will be fine though ;)

SweetV, it can be hard to refuse alcohol and not look suspicious, just say, no thanks I have a crazy headache lol

MrsHousewife, sorry about the nausea and heartburn, hope it eases up soon!

as for me, got some baby stuff from my friend today!! OH went to pick it up and it was there when I walked in, so exciting!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Is anyone else freaking out over what they shouldnt eat?

The list of no no foods for pregnant women is pretty long.

Not to mention worrying about if food has been washed properly, cooked properly etc.

Its doing my head in as i ate almost everything on the list when i was around 3 weeks pregnant at a show!


----------



## SweetV

ShanandBoc said:


> Is anyone else freaking out over what they shouldnt eat?
> 
> The list of no no foods for pregnant women is pretty long.
> 
> Not to mention worrying about if food has been washed properly, cooked properly etc.
> 
> Its doing my head in as i ate almost everything on the list when i was around 3 weeks pregnant at a show!

It is quite a list of things we shouldn't be near. I was really worried during my first pregnancy with some things I had done before I found out I was pregnant and when I brought it up to the Dr. she told me not to worry about it at all. There were other things on the list that I was surprised about. I didn't find out until well in to my second trimester with my first that I was not allowed to be using the face wash for acne that I had been using twice a day (MAJOR panic set in!) again everything turned out fine. I also had very bad food poisoning in my third trimester with my DS. OB was concerned with dehydration but other than that had no issues.


----------



## Jalanis22

Is it normal to be worried...well since i got my positives already im a bit scared for my AF to arrive tomorrow.....


----------



## LeahLou

Jalanis: I was really nervous too, but just test in the morning to calm your nerves! You're pregnant! (coming from the POAS addict :haha:)

It's normal with your first pregnancy to be more worried about food. This pregnancy, I'm pretty chill about it. But then again, I don't like lunch meat to begin with and hot dogs have been one of my aversions :)

The bleeding did start again, but it's so spotty and really brown, so I'm really calm about it. Just need to get my proof of insurance letter to get into the doctors office!!!!! Ugh


----------



## Phantom

teacup said:


> This due date calculator on the NHS website is the most accurate one I can find, it uses your average cycle length _aswell_ as first day of last period.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/due-date-calculator.aspx
> 
> The baby center one says I'm due May 15th, but the NHS one says I'm due May 19th (which makes more sense since I ovulated 4 days later than an average cycle).

Thank you for posting the link to that one! My cycle averages only 23 days so according to that one my DD is May 16th, not the 21st!!


----------



## LeahLou

ttclou: Can you believe you'll be 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow????


----------



## Jalanis22

LeahLou said:


> ttclou: Can you believe you'll be 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow????

Thanks....i dont have anymore tests :( its just that my first pregnancy i didnt know til i missed and well this one i tested early before missed thats why..


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis
Test in the morning !
That way you know you're still pregnant :)

My AF is due Friday and trust me, I will def test that morning!! Actually I've tested everyday so far since my bfp (3 days). And I'll continue to test until a day after AF is due I think. It makes me feel better lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea im gonna buy cheapies tomorrow so i can get that off my mind already...have y gooten any symptoms?


----------



## Lilly12

Yea I've had symptoms from early on , before I got my bfp!
My main symptom now is a dull cramping/stretching feeling in my lower abdomen right above my pubic bone and on and off slight nausea , and a more sensitive smell.
Oh and a little moody lol ask my DH ;)

You?


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Yea I've had symptoms from early on , before I got my bfp!
> My main symptom now is a dull cramping/stretching feeling in my lower abdomen right above my pubic bone and on and off slight nausea , and a more sensitive smell.
> Oh and a little moody lol ask my DH ;)
> 
> You?

Omg lol me too ive been a bit moody not always...my bbs sometimes feel sore and yes same feeling on the pubic bone...i dont feel cramping just like its stretching...it feels like a twinge for a couple times then it stops


----------



## emalou90

Oh my god girls, major wardrobe failure, for those of you who stalk my journal would have seen my bloat.
I have a wedding to go to on Saturday and none of my dresses hide it :( 
:dohh: I may end up having to embrace it!!! Oh goddddd.


----------



## ttclou25

LeahLou said:


> ttclou: Can you believe you'll be 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow????

I know its gone quick but slow :wacko::wacko: Tomorrow is D day with the scan at 2.30!!! I have had some brown/pink spotting too hun :growlmad: Thats why i decided to pop to epu to have a check up. Wish we didnt get this horrid stuff xx


----------



## teacup

Jalanis22 said:


> Is it normal to be worried...well since i got my positives already im a bit scared for my AF to arrive tomorrow.....

I worry all the time! I check every time I go to the loo to see if AF has arrived. I have slightly irregular cycles. Last month was our first month using opks, so I never got to find out how long my luteal phase is - because of thankfully falling pregnant. But it means I don't know when to expect my AF. My longest cycle ever was 40 days, so I'm relaxing once I have passed that! I'm also going to buy _one more_ pregnancy test to do, just to put my mind at ease! Today is cycle day 36 for me and around 17/18 dpo (I got my bfp on 11dpo - cycle day 29). I'm hoping I will be able to relax in 4 days time! [-o&lt;


----------



## teacup

ttclou25 said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> ttclou: Can you believe you'll be 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow????
> 
> I know its gone quick but slow :wacko::wacko: Tomorrow is D day with the scan at 2.30!!! I have had some brown/pink spotting too hun :growlmad: Thats why i decided to pop to epu to have a check up. Wish we didnt get this horrid stuff xxClick to expand...

Congratulations for reaching 7 weeks! :happydance: I have only just reached 5 weeks! Good luck with tomorrows scan! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Leah - Cute bump :D


----------



## Jalanis22

teacup said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to be worried...well since i got my positives already im a bit scared for my AF to arrive tomorrow.....
> 
> I worry all the time! I check every time I go to the loo to see if AF has arrived. I have slightly irregular cycles. Last month was our first month using opks, so I never got to find out how long my luteal phase is - because of thankfully falling pregnant. But it means I don't know when to expect my AF. My longest cycle ever was 40 days, so I'm relaxing once I have passed that! I'm also going to buy _one more_ pregnancy test to do, just to put my mind at ease! Today is cycle day 36 for me and around 17/18 dpo (I got my bfp on 11dpo - cycle day 29). I'm hoping I will be able to relax in 4 days time! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Yes i know...i always check when i go to the loo..ive noticed very little like clear/egg white mucus...is this normal?


----------



## Mimi85

Jalanis, I had the same thing yesterday evening. went to the loo and when I wiped I had thick egg white mucus. I think its normal, everywhere Ive read says that you have increased cm during pregnancy that can be milky or stretchy. 

anyone else feeling totally normal and not feeling pregnant??


----------



## LeahLou

Very normal!


Thanks Excalibur! I just wish it waited till after the wedding!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok thankss girls! Ever since i found im preggo dont know if this is normal or not but every morning i wake up i have to go the loo with #2....in other words before i was constipated


----------



## Excalibur

Increased CM is very normal in pregnancy, I have also had a lot of EWCM.

Leah - You're more than welcome, hopefully nobody will notice :thumbup:


----------



## teacup

Jalanis22 said:


> Ok thankss girls! Ever since i found im preggo dont know if this is normal or not but every morning i wake up i have to go the loo with #2....in other words before i was constipated

Me too! :haha: I never used to need #2 so quick after waking up! But I hardly have any cervical mucus at all.

My mum gave me a bottle of champagne today to congratulate me on my promotion. Shame I can't drink it! :dohh: We still haven't told anyone about the pregnancy, are waiting until 12 weeks.

Leah - that's a lovely bump! I hope it fits into your wedding dress okay! I have a major bloat bump too, am wearing dresses that come under the bust and float down so that they disguise it. :thumbup:


----------



## emalou90

Mini apart from my tummy reminding me. Yes totally normal haha


----------



## Mimi85

teacup: very thoughtful of your mom to get you champagne for your promotion and too bad you cant have it! lol

I also feel like I need to rush to the bathroom first thing in the morning to pee. always peed first thing in the morning but now it feels a bit mor urgent.


----------



## Jalanis22

my progression from cheapies :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Jalanis - Lovely progression pics :D


----------



## Jalanis22

LeahLou said:


> Very normal!
> 
> 
> Thanks Excalibur! I just wish it waited till after the wedding!!




Excalibur said:


> Jalanis - Lovely progression pics :D

Thanks leah...i know frer would be darker but i really dont want to waste more money so i jus bout dollar cheapies to see progression..


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 671593
> my progression from cheapies :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

here's my progression, 9, 10 and 12 dpo (today) :happydance:

don't think my AF will show tomorrow ;)
 



Attached Files:







9 dpo frer at 3pm.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7









10 dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5









12 dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> here's my progression, 9, 10 and 12 dpo (today) :happydance:
> 
> don't think my AF will show tomorrow ;)

Lovely linesss.


----------



## Mimi85

nice progression girls!! :)


----------



## ttclou25

Looking good x


----------



## em91

My due date I've been given: May 22nd 2014. :D

Hi, everyone!


----------



## Jalanis22

em91 said:


> My due date I've been given: May 22nd 2014. :D
> 
> Hi, everyone!

Same as me! Congrats!


----------



## em91

Jalanis22 said:


> em91 said:
> 
> 
> My due date I've been given: May 22nd 2014. :D
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Same as me! Congrats!Click to expand...

Oh really? Awesome! :D 

Thank you! congrats to you, too!!


----------



## Jalanis22

em91 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em91 said:
> 
> 
> My due date I've been given: May 22nd 2014. :D
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Same as me! Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Awesome! :D
> 
> Thank you! congrats to you, too!!Click to expand...

Yes lol! Have u missed ur AF already?


----------



## em91

Jalanis22 said:


> em91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em91 said:
> 
> 
> My due date I've been given: May 22nd 2014. :D
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Same as me! Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Awesome! :D
> 
> Thank you! congrats to you, too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lol! Have u missed ur AF already?Click to expand...

If I go by the last couple cycles AF was due to show an appearance yesterday... no sign *touch wood* 
But, I have irregular periods apart from last couple months soo... i'm still apprehensive. you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I am *tired*

moody

And PISSED OFF 

Water is coming from the flat upstairs...


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh ok i see...well based on the ovulation days and stuff its suppose to arrive today but i feel good like u said "touchwood" i have no signs of it coming and im regular with AF.


----------



## emalou90

Oh no :-(

Hope it's not mine ;-) I live on the top floor of a bunch of flats xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> Oh no :-(
> 
> Hope it's not mine ;-) I live on the top floor of a bunch of flats xx

:haha: I'm sure it's not.. No one ever lives near me lol


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :-(
> 
> Hope it's not mine ;-) I live on the top floor of a bunch of flats xx
> 
> :haha: I'm sure it's not.. No one ever lives near me lolClick to expand...

Well unless you're a beefy black guy, then I'm pretty sure you don't live below me. :haha:


----------



## em91

Jalanis22 said:


> Oh ok i see...well based on the ovulation days and stuff its suppose to arrive today but i feel good like u said "touchwood" i have no signs of it coming and im regular with AF.

Ah, so far so good.. I really hope AF stays away for you!! :D 
I saw from previous page you're getting same signs as me, when having been to the toilet, thick weird stuff? LOL!


----------



## Jalanis22

em91 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok i see...well based on the ovulation days and stuff its suppose to arrive today but i feel good like u said "touchwood" i have no signs of it coming and im regular with AF.
> 
> Ah, so far so good.. I really hope AF stays away for you!! :D
> I saw from previous page you're getting same signs as me, when having been to the toilet, thick weird stuff? LOL!Click to expand...

Yes i dont get it alot but its suddenly not much...my bbs are sore though when i wake up in the middle of the night to go the loo they hurt more...are u showing? Since some ppl get have bellys at 6 wks


----------



## em91

Jalanis22 said:


> em91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok i see...well based on the ovulation days and stuff its suppose to arrive today but i feel good like u said "touchwood" i have no signs of it coming and im regular with AF.
> 
> Ah, so far so good.. I really hope AF stays away for you!! :D
> I saw from previous page you're getting same signs as me, when having been to the toilet, thick weird stuff? LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i dont get it alot but its suddenly not much...my bbs are sore though when i wake up in the middle of the night to go the loo they hurt more...are u showing? Since some ppl get have bellys at 6 wksClick to expand...


I don't get it a lot, although it's getting more regular than it was - I hope that's still normal?
Yeah, mine are sore though... my OH was messing around the other day and elbowed me by accident, I could have cried they were that sore (bit like AF type soreness?) 
Uhm, I have slight bloating I guess.. I'm only a size 6/8 and very flat stomach usually so I've noticed I've got a 'podge' that wasn't there before... 
I'm not sure how to upload a photo from my iphone (laptop webcam is horrendous) .. are you?


----------



## Jalanis22

em91 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok i see...well based on the ovulation days and stuff its suppose to arrive today but i feel good like u said "touchwood" i have no signs of it coming and im regular with AF.
> 
> Ah, so far so good.. I really hope AF stays away for you!! :D
> I saw from previous page you're getting same signs as me, when having been to the toilet, thick weird stuff? LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i dont get it alot but its suddenly not much...my bbs are sore though when i wake up in the middle of the night to go the loo they hurt more...are u showing? Since some ppl get have bellys at 6 wksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it a lot, although it's getting more regular than it was - I hope that's still normal?
> Yeah, mine are sore though... my OH was messing around the other day and elbowed me by accident, I could have cried they were that sore (bit like AF type soreness?)
> Uhm, I have slight bloating I guess.. I'm only a size 6/8 and very flat stomach usually so I've noticed I've got a 'podge' that wasn't there before...
> I'm not sure how to upload a photo from my iphone (laptop webcam is horrendous) .. are you?Click to expand...

Yea me too like 5/6 a bit of stomach due to when iwas preggo with my daughter...so i cant tell yet


----------



## LeahLou

Great progressions ladies!!! 

I'm tryin on my dress tonight so fx it fits well!!


----------



## teacup

LeahLou said:


> Great progressions ladies!!!
> 
> I'm tryin on my dress tonight so fx it fits well!!

Let us know! Good luck! :happydance: How are all the final wedding plans going? xx


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks girl! Ill take pictures ;)

It's so overly busy. I'm exhausted so its hard to push myself, but it needs to get done! We're in the single digits! But I'm ready to focus on our family and baby #2 :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :-(
> 
> Hope it's not mine ;-) I live on the top floor of a bunch of flats xx
> 
> :haha: I'm sure it's not.. No one ever lives near me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well unless you're a beefy black guy, then I'm pretty sure you don't live below me. :haha:Click to expand...

That's my baby's dad.. :thumbup:



Hahaha joking lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I can't wait for your wedding pictures Leah! :cloud9: first event for us may girls to awww over :kiss:


----------



## em91

LeahLou said:


> Thanks girl! Ill take pictures ;)
> 
> It's so overly busy. I'm exhausted so its hard to push myself, but it needs to get done! We're in the single digits! But I'm ready to focus on our family and baby #2 :)

Ah, you're getting married?!
CONGRATS!!


----------



## em91

Jalanis22 said:


> em91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok i see...well based on the ovulation days and stuff its suppose to arrive today but i feel good like u said "touchwood" i have no signs of it coming and im regular with AF.
> 
> Ah, so far so good.. I really hope AF stays away for you!! :D
> I saw from previous page you're getting same signs as me, when having been to the toilet, thick weird stuff? LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i dont get it alot but its suddenly not much...my bbs are sore though when i wake up in the middle of the night to go the loo they hurt more...are u showing? Since some ppl get have bellys at 6 wksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it a lot, although it's getting more regular than it was - I hope that's still normal?
> Yeah, mine are sore though... my OH was messing around the other day and elbowed me by accident, I could have cried they were that sore (bit like AF type soreness?)
> Uhm, I have slight bloating I guess.. I'm only a size 6/8 and very flat stomach usually so I've noticed I've got a 'podge' that wasn't there before...
> I'm not sure how to upload a photo from my iphone (laptop webcam is horrendous) .. are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea me too like 5/6 a bit of stomach due to when iwas preggo with my daughter...so i cant tell yetClick to expand...

ahh, did you show early with your daughter?

I'm only tiny so I keep wondering if I'll show enough to tell really early... guess i'll find out!


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly - I think you can safely say that AF will not show up tomorrow, nice progression pics :thumbup:

Em91 - Hello, welcome to the thread :wave: 

Hannah - Eeeeks, I'm sorry to hear about the water coming from the flat upstairs, I hope you can get that problem solved asap! 

Leah - Can't wait to see pictures :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

em91 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok i see...well based on the ovulation days and stuff its suppose to arrive today but i feel good like u said "touchwood" i have no signs of it coming and im regular with AF.
> 
> Ah, so far so good.. I really hope AF stays away for you!! :D
> I saw from previous page you're getting same signs as me, when having been to the toilet, thick weird stuff? LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i dont get it alot but its suddenly not much...my bbs are sore though when i wake up in the middle of the night to go the loo they hurt more...are u showing? Since some ppl get have bellys at 6 wksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it a lot, although it's getting more regular than it was - I hope that's still normal?
> Yeah, mine are sore though... my OH was messing around the other day and elbowed me by accident, I could have cried they were that sore (bit like AF type soreness?)
> Uhm, I have slight bloating I guess.. I'm only a size 6/8 and very flat stomach usually so I've noticed I've got a 'podge' that wasn't there before...
> I'm not sure how to upload a photo from my iphone (laptop webcam is horrendous) .. are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea me too like 5/6 a bit of stomach due to when iwas preggo with my daughter...so i cant tell yetClick to expand...
> 
> ahh, did you show early with your daughter?
> 
> I'm only tiny so I keep wondering if I'll show enough to tell really early... guess i'll find out!Click to expand...

U probably will like a super small bump under ur belly if ur tiny...but me lol i got a bit of tummy so i may show later on.


----------



## ShanandBoc

em91 said:


> My due date I've been given: May 22nd 2014. :D
> 
> Hi, everyone!

Welcome :thumbup: and congratulations xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

LeahLou said:


> Thanks girl! Ill take pictures ;)
> 
> It's so overly busy. I'm exhausted so its hard to push myself, but it needs to get done! We're in the single digits! But I'm ready to focus on our family and baby #2 :)

All the best for your special day, looking forward to some pics! :flower:

We got married when i was pregnant with DD, i was 23 weeks along so i was waddling around in heels drinking mocktails haha.


----------



## MerryMint

Just a bit of heartburn so far and getting sleepy a little earlier than normal.

With DS the sickness started right at week 6, though, so I'm enjoying this part while I can :) 

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## emalou90

MerryMint said:


> Just a bit of heartburn so far and getting sleepy a little earlier than normal.
> 
> With DS the sickness started right at week 6, though, so I'm enjoying this part while I can :)
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!

I was sick as I got the BFP with my daughter :dohh:
I certainly enjoying this part too :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

hi ladies :wave:

congrats to all the new ladies

Leah: hope your wedding day is perfect :) looking forward to photos

With G, I was bloated for most of the first trimester, but didn't actually show until about 23-24 weeks. I barely looked pregnant at 30 weeks ( in fact, while at a restaurant for dinner I overheard a conversation at the next table discussing whether I was pregnant or just fat)

this time around, still super bloated. No ms yet, but it didn't start last time until about 6.5 weeks for me :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Feeling good today!! How are we all going?

Got a letter from the hospital today with my first pre obstetric appointment. Its not till November tho!


----------



## emalou90

ShanandBoc said:


> Feeling good today!! How are we all going?
> 
> Got a letter from the hospital today with my first pre obstetric appointment. Its not till November tho!

Great to hear :thumbup:
I'm feeling ok too :) just seem to get tired easily.

Me and my oh worked out that when we move 27th October, we should be due our 12 week scan just after :happydance: so much to look forward too!


----------



## ShanandBoc

emalou90 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Feeling good today!! How are we all going?
> 
> Got a letter from the hospital today with my first pre obstetric appointment. Its not till November tho!
> 
> Great to hear :thumbup:
> I'm feeling ok too :) just seem to get tired easily.
> 
> Me and my oh worked out that when we move 27th October, we should be due our 12 week scan just after :happydance: so much to look forward too!Click to expand...

Thats good! Is this your first?

Im finding it quite tiring already with a toddler, im gonna be hopeless later on when i get big and can hardly move :haha:

Looks like the end of October is going to be exciting for u and oh hun!!


----------



## Mimi85

hi girls!

hope everyone is doing good on this friday the 13th! woke up feeling a bit nauseated today, but felt mostly like I needed to eat something to calm it down. tomorrow I'll be 6 weeks and I feel likes its going by slowly lol, but then I think that Im a month and a half along, it seems like longer 

Shanandboc: Great for your 1st appointment! november will be here before you know it ;)

Em, thats a lot of great things at once! I think I will be having my 12 week scan around that time too, Ill be 12 weeks on the 26th.

bumpin: I hope Im like you and have a cute small baby bump! cant believe you only started to show around 23-24 weeks!


----------



## teacup

My birthday is Oct 27th! :happydance: I should be 12 weeks Oct 31st, I guess I'll find out my scan date after I have seen the midwife on Tues. Any UK ladies getting a private scan early? I'm undecided. xx


----------



## emalou90

ShanandBoc said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Feeling good today!! How are we all going?
> 
> Got a letter from the hospital today with my first pre obstetric appointment. Its not till November tho!
> 
> Great to hear :thumbup:
> I'm feeling ok too :) just seem to get tired easily.
> 
> Me and my oh worked out that when we move 27th October, we should be due our 12 week scan just after :happydance: so much to look forward too!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good! Is this your first?
> 
> Im finding it quite tiring already with a toddler, im gonna be hopeless later on when i get big and can hardly move :haha:
> 
> Looks like the end of October is going to be exciting for u and oh hun!!Click to expand...

Nope it's number two, my dd is 3 years 8 months 
I know what you mean, I'm tired already. It's hard to keep up!
I hope we don't both end up huge so we can't do anything :dohh:



Mimi85 said:


> hi girls!
> 
> hope everyone is doing good on this friday the 13th! woke up feeling a bit nauseated today, but felt mostly like I needed to eat something to calm it down. tomorrow I'll be 6 weeks and I feel likes its going by slowly lol, but then I think that Im a month and a half along, it seems like longer
> 
> Shanandboc: Great for your 1st appointment! november will be here before you know it ;)
> 
> Em, thats a lot of great things at once! I think I will be having my 12 week scan around that time too, Ill be 12 weeks on the 26th.
> 
> bumpin: I hope Im like you and have a cute small baby bump! cant believe you only started to show around 23-24 weeks!

Yay! We're about a week apart aren't we so yeah mine should be the week after.



teacup said:


> My birthday is Oct 27th! :happydance: I should be 12 weeks Oct 31st, I guess I'll find out my scan date after I have seen the midwife on Tues. Any UK ladies getting a private scan early? I'm undecided. xx

I'm not paying for one teacup (i didn't first time round as I had no worries), but not sure if the midwife wants me to have one sooner because of the medication I'm on. (Heart condition meds can cause low birth weight) x


----------



## Rebaby

teacup said:


> Any UK ladies getting a private scan early? I'm undecided. xx

I am. I've booked one for next Friday (will be 7 weeks by dates but my cycles have been irregular since having my coil removed so might turn out to be a few days or even a week behind :shrug: )

I had an early reassurance scan at 6w6d by the nhs with my oldest son as I'd miscarried immediately before getting pregnant with him. I also miscarried immediately before getting pregnant with my second son but by then we lived in a different area and the EPU told me they only offer early reassurance scans to ladies who have had 3 or more miscarriages so we paid for one at 6+3 and it was well worth it, which is why we're doing it again this time :thumbup:

My first midwife appointment is on Tuesday too.


----------



## gaves99

Anyone else having bad stretching pains?? I am miserable and have not been sleeping well. I have no spotting or other symptoms over that periodic pains that feel like the worst AF cramps. Any suggestions on how to relieve some of the discomfort? Called the Dr to try to get in today just to be sure that it is only uterus stretching.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm having an early scan on the 28th :) 


I'm so spotty :(


----------



## LeahLou

Just keeps getting bigger!! Tried on my dress last night and it still fits but I had back fat galore.... Sad :(


----------



## emalou90

Beautiful Leah  nobody will judge the back fat you are pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks girl! 
The problem is no one knows except our moms and best friends!!


----------



## emalou90

Well they soon will ;-)
I'm going to a wedding on Saturday and my bloat/bump is crazy. I won't be able to hide it


----------



## bumpin2012

Mimi: I think my little bump had a lot to do with how nauseated I was. I didn't stop throwing up until the day I delivered him. I only gained 22 lbs in total, and he was a super skinny string bean. he also stopped growing at36 weeks, so who knows how big,I would have been otherwise


----------



## Phantom

Tomorrow is our anniversary, we've been married for one year! We're going out to dinner and a movie. I would really love some champagne, I know theres mixed feelings about that though. OH wants me to have some but I dunno.


----------



## Mimi85

Bumpin: ahh sorry to hear you were so sick, hope this time around its a smoother pregnancy ;)

Leah: you look so cute n happy there! nice bump :)

gaves99: Im having stretching pain but not that often, mostly at night. 

Hannah: yay for early scan but sorry about the spotting, remember that it happens during many pregnancies ;)

Phantom: congrats on your 1 year anniversary! have fun on your date. Personally, I would not have any champagne due to the fact that there is no evidence as to how much alcohol is too much to harm baby so I wouldnt even chance it. try some sparkly cider!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhhh no mimi I'm not spotting my face is spotty :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

But thank you anyway lovely :) xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Phantom said:


> Tomorrow is our anniversary, we've been married for one year! We're going out to dinner and a movie. I would really love some champagne, I know theres mixed feelings about that though. OH wants me to have some but I dunno.

Happy Anniversary! I love going to dinner and a movie, hope u have a fun night! What are u going to see? xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

gaves99 said:


> Anyone else having bad stretching pains?? I am miserable and have not been sleeping well. I have no spotting or other symptoms over that periodic pains that feel like the worst AF cramps. Any suggestions on how to relieve some of the discomfort? Called the Dr to try to get in today just to be sure that it is only uterus stretching.

If u have no bleeding and the pains are similar to AF pains i wouldnt worry, ive been getting heaps of cramping and did last time too.

But if ur worried it never hurts to see ur Dr just to give u peace of mind :)


----------



## Phantom

ShanandBoc said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary, we've been married for one year! We're going out to dinner and a movie. I would really love some champagne, I know theres mixed feelings about that though. OH wants me to have some but I dunno.
> 
> Happy Anniversary! I love going to dinner and a movie, hope u have a fun night! What are u going to see? xxxClick to expand...

We're seeing Insidious 2. We saw the first one a couple of years ago... super creepy!


----------



## Squeeker

Hey everyone! Congrats to the new bfp's! 

7 weeks tomorrow and bloat like you can't imagine. I am MOH for my sister's wedding on October 26 and I am seriously worried I won't fit in my dress! Otherwise no symptoms except skin that is greasy like frying bacon...

Had my first real prenatal appt complete with bloodwork and a PAP. YUCK! Also, first ultrasound booked for October 18!!!

I hope everyone has a great weekend! 

Happy wedding to LeahLou!


----------



## magicwhisper

hello can i join in? i have been lurking for a little bit and thought i would join in

i got my first ever :bfp: on the 6th and i am currently 6 weeks 
estimated due date is 7th may

i have done one pregnancy test and it is a beautiful line :D (it is hard not to test again) :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - Happy 6 weeks :happydance: 

Hannah - Happy 6 weeks :dance:

Leah - Lovely bump pic! Happy 7 weeks :D 

Phantom - Happy 1 year Anniversary to you and your OH, hope you have a great day :) 

I am 7 weeks today, yay! :yipee:


----------



## Lilly12

I'm 4 weeks today!

Haha a lot of you start a new week today! Happy new week ladies :wohoo:


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly12 - Happy 4 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Phantom

I'm really nervous. In the middle of the night I got this sharp pain in my abdomen. Now my cramps that have been consistent for 2 weeks are gone. I feel like I need to take another test just to see if I'm still pregnant. No bleeding though so I hope its just my mind thinking too much.


----------



## magicwhisper

I keep worrying about mild cramps as well, I looked it up and apparently it is normal xx


----------



## Excalibur

Phantom - I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Lilly12

Yep mild cramping is def normal!


----------



## ShanandBoc

magicwhisper said:


> hello can i join in? i have been lurking for a little bit and thought i would join in
> 
> i got my first ever :bfp: on the 6th and i am currently 6 weeks
> estimated due date is 7th may
> 
> i have done one pregnancy test and it is a beautiful line :D (it is hard not to test again) :haha:

Congratulations and welcome xxx


----------



## Romy

Just got my BFP this morning :happydance:

I'm due around the 25th May 2014!! 

This is my second pregnancy - I've got a nearly 11 month daughter :)


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome Romy and Congrats again :)


----------



## gaves99

Phantom said:


> I'm really nervous. In the middle of the night I got this sharp pain in my abdomen. Now my cramps that have been consistent for 2 weeks are gone. I feel like I need to take another test just to see if I'm still pregnant. No bleeding though so I hope its just my mind thinking too much.

So Thursday night, my cramps were really bad and I was up ALL NIGHT. I caved and made a dr appt on Friday and had my first US. everything is normal and the pains are fine. It's my first, so the dr said uterus and everything inside is growing and trying to shift for this baby. She confirmed time and showed me my little Appleseed!!!! Pain still sucks but I feel MUCH better having a dr say everything is good and its normal. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## emalou90

i cant remember my cramps being as annoying as they are now when pregnant with my first.. but who knows!
if they dont go, i reckon ill go to the midwife :( hate being achy!


----------



## Lilly12

emalou90 said:


> i cant remember my cramps being as annoying as they are now when pregnant with my first.. but who knows!
> if they dont go, i reckon ill go to the midwife :( hate being achy!

It's totally normal to have more cramps in your second pregnancy!
I've read up on it since I am experiencing the same :thumbup:


----------



## MerryMint

Nausea has kicked in full force - I was really hoping this time around would be better :(


----------



## magicwhisper

well oh gave me a blinking cold so i feel so ill! not like i have any sympathy of him :cry:

i am allergic to paracetamol so i cant take anything


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lilly12 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> i cant remember my cramps being as annoying as they are now when pregnant with my first.. but who knows!
> if they dont go, i reckon ill go to the midwife :( hate being achy!
> 
> It's totally normal to have more cramps in your second pregnancy!
> I've read up on it since I am experiencing the same :thumbup:Click to expand...

You would think there would be less as your body has already done all the stretching before!


----------



## Excalibur

Romy - Welcome to thread and Congratulations :flower:

Gaves99 - So glad to hear that everything is ok with your little appleseed :cloud9: 

Emalou90 - I asked my Midwife about that, apparently it's normal to have more cramps with your second baby as your body doesn't like being stretched again as it has already been stretched once, if that makes sense? She said it is totally normal :hugs: 

Magicwhisper - I'm sorry to hear that you are not feeling well, I hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## emalou90

ShanandBoc said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> i cant remember my cramps being as annoying as they are now when pregnant with my first.. but who knows!
> if they dont go, i reckon ill go to the midwife :( hate being achy!
> 
> It's totally normal to have more cramps in your second pregnancy!
> I've read up on it since I am experiencing the same :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You would think there would be less as your body has already done all the stretching before!Click to expand...

I know right?! Haha silly body. :haha:
Doing its job I guess. I read somewhere about people sneezing and having pain.
I had the biggest sneeze which made me double over in pain :haha: felt like I pulled a muscle!!


----------



## bumpin2012

ugh... this morning sickness is kicking my ass... it doesn't help that my toddler refuses to hear the word "no" and is a tiny tornado all day long. this is the only time I have ever wished he would watch tv...


----------



## teacup

I'm pretty much symptom free except the occasional cramp and slightly tender boobs! Oh but I have a majorly bloated tummy! 

After putting my info into the NHS pregnancy calculator I just found out I'm 4 days less pregnant than I thought! Makes sense as I ovulated 4 days later than the average cycle. Same due date though. I have updated my ticker now. I was excited I had gone past 5 weeks! Oh well - 5 weeks tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## ShanandBoc

emalou90 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> i cant remember my cramps being as annoying as they are now when pregnant with my first.. but who knows!
> if they dont go, i reckon ill go to the midwife :( hate being achy!
> 
> It's totally normal to have more cramps in your second pregnancy!
> I've read up on it since I am experiencing the same :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You would think there would be less as your body has already done all the stretching before!Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?! Haha silly body. :haha:
> Doing its job I guess. I read somewhere about people sneezing and having pain.
> I had the biggest sneeze which made me double over in pain :haha: felt like I pulled a muscle!!Click to expand...

I did pull a tummy muscle trying to get dd out of her car seat. Ouchie!

Do we have a facebook group btw?? :)


----------



## Mimi85

Zoey: sorry about the cold hun, no fun having that while pregnant :(

merrymint: oh that sickness, sorry it came in full force, hoping it doesnt get too bad

teacup: yay for almost symptom free! hope it stays that way for you :)

bumpin: hang in there hun! I cant imagine having to deal with a toddler while have morning sickness :hugs:

Em: your cramps sound horrible, hope it eases up some, is it always constant or does it come and go?

Excalibur: thanks hun! happy 7 weeks to you! :)

Shan: ouch, pulled muscle doesnt sound great! hope you get some rest xoxo

AFM: feeling tired and nauseated today. the weird thing is that I feel like that right after I eat. I always crave eggs, and then I have some but then I feel sick :(


----------



## JillieBean

May 9 :)


----------



## emalou90

Re: Facebook group, I don't think so? I won't be joining until I'm 12 weeks though, stupid Facebook shows everything you do to everyone,!!

Mimi: nah it comes and goes and it's more period aches than anything xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hello I found out today and I'm due 28th May

This baby was conceived via IVF and we are very excited and hope he or she sticks around. 

I've had 3 losses (2 ectopics, one early MC) and have been trying for 5 years! Been a long time coming.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sorry ladies if TMI but need to talk.

Last night DH and i DTD and today after the toilet i wiped and had a tiny amount of very light brown discharge (sorry tmi!) so im a little worried as i never had this with dd (we also never dtd in early pregnancy tho)

That was a few hours ago and nothing since and im crampy but have been for weeks and was with dd.

Its too early for an U/S as would most likely not show a heartbeat yet and that would worry me more....

Im not totally worried as it was such a tiny amount and very light (like beige) but thought someone may have experienced something similar?

Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I wouldn't worry to much. Just see how you get on. If it gets worse I would go see your GP. I just wouldn't have sex again?

We haven't had sex since before IVF!! Which was early July and I don't think I'll want to do it until after 12 week scan (I don't know if we will though!)


----------



## ShanandBoc

4magpies said:


> I wouldn't worry to much. Just see how you get on. If it gets worse I would go see your GP. I just wouldn't have sex again?
> 
> We haven't had sex since before IVF!! Which was early July and I don't think I'll want to do it until after 12 week scan (I don't know if we will though!)

Thanks for your reply.

I didnt realise sex in early pregnancy would be a risk?


----------



## magicwhisper

I dunno if it is a risk but I haven't been in the mood so we haven't done anything :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

You can if you want. I was told after my embryo transfer that we could have gentle intercourse but id rather not just incase!

It's personal choice I guess.


----------



## MerryMint

Shanandboc, it's not a risk necessarily, but it can irritate your cervix (just remember you have a LOT of blood flowing down there). Keep an eye on things, but it will likely go away. I had that happen after sex and the first tri Pap smear at the Drs. It's normal, but terrifying.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thanks for the reassurance, i feel sick :(

I forgot how stressful pregnancy can be, esp the first tri.

I might see if i can get a early scan in 2 - 3 weeks (even if things are ok till then) just to see a HB and put my mind at ease.

Theres always something to worry about, it sux as it robs you of some of the joy :(


----------



## 4magpies

I get a viability scan at 7 weeks with my IVF clinic.

x


----------



## ShanandBoc

4magpies said:


> I get a viability scan at 7 weeks with my IVF clinic.
> 
> x

I think everyone should get a scvan around 7-8 weeks just to check heartbeat and put ur mind at ease. The 12 week scan seems so long away - Like forever!

I had one with dd as i didnt know how far along i was exactly and i was only about 4.5 weeks and no fetal pole, no hb - only a empty sac. I stressed till my 12 week scan it was awful! Lesson learned!


----------



## Mimi85

hey Shan, 

I agree with Merrymint, during pregnancy, we have a lot more blood flowing and sometimes sex can cause bleeding of the cervix. Just to be sure though, I would get it checked out to put mind at ease :hugs:

We should get a scan around 8 weeks. I also agree that waiting until 12 weeks is long! Its nice to know that the baby is healthy in there.


----------



## SweetV

I think 8 weeks is a good time to go as well. I went at 6 weeks with both of my mc and they told me that everything was fine although at both all they could see was a sac and 2nd had a hb. By 8 weeks most major organs are formed and looks more like a baby. I remember with DS I didn't get my first scan until 12 weeks and it was torture to wait that long!!!
I was going to make an appointment today and I may still go in this afternoon. Woke up super late and have to pick my DS up for lunch soon. Not feeling well this morning at all!!!:sick:


----------



## SweetV

Does anybody else have symptoms that seem to come and go as they please? Yesterday again I felt totally normal and thought for sure I was no longer pregnant. Today I had to drag myself out of bed with a pounding headache and the thought of eating makes my stomach flip and I see stars. The joys of pregnancy. I wish it would make up it's mind though as I'm starting to go :wacko:


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah my symptoms come and g as well i have days were i am fine then days i feel awful!


----------



## crysshae

Please remove me. I am miscarrying. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.


----------



## SweetV

crysshae said:


> Please remove me. I am miscarrying. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.

I am so sorry :hug: Best of luck to you


----------



## HannahGraceee

crysshae said:


> Please remove me. I am miscarrying. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.

:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry :( good luck in the future x


----------



## magicwhisper

i am so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> Please remove me. I am miscarrying. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.

:( So sorry Crysshae xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mimi85

so sorry to hear this crysshae.. massive hugs to you oxoxox


----------



## teacup

A friend of mine had a baby boy yesterday! I find it really weird that our tiny apple seed will be in the same year at school as him! 

5 weeks today and bloated with acne. Have a feeling I wont be one of those 'glowing' mothers to be! :growlmad:


----------



## teacup

OMG! OH was just making our meal and he cracked three eggs into a jug and EVERY one of them had two yolks inside!!! Do you think it's a sign? :winkwink: Twins perhaps? :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahha! Maybe :) 

I know what you mean.. I look like a dog throw me up :lol: bad hair skin and so tired!


----------



## Mimi85

teacup, I fel pretty good overall, but my hair is dull and greasy and im breaking out all over my face, which never happens lol


----------



## emalou90

crysshae said:


> Please remove me. I am miscarrying. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.

Sorry sweetie :hugs: :cry: xxxx


----------



## emalou90

Everyone at work keeps saying Im having twins, I've not been there for a week so they've noticed my belly!! :doh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> Everyone at work keeps saying Im having twins, I've not been there for a week so they've noticed my belly!! :doh:

I have this.. They are like your bumps got massive.. I'm 6 weeks it's the size of a pea :doh: 

Maybe I just have a whole pod of peas in there :lol:


----------



## emalou90

This is why, mainly, I want an early scan!!


----------



## runawayface

Add me to the list, my EDD is May 11th! :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

Congrats! And welcome!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats!! :)


Yeah when I sit down my shorts are cutting into my belly too and it's uncomfortable!
Not when I stand up though.

I actually am energized, not so much tired!
Not nauseous either... wonder if this'll be a boy!


----------



## em91

Congrats! ^^  

ughhh.. so tired :( such lack of sleep is driving me insane. hardly slept the last three nights. :(

also, how do you upload a photo here from an iphone? I took a picture of my 'bloat' today as OH said "where on earth did that come from?" haha.

how is everyone??


----------



## ShanandBoc

crysshae said:


> Please remove me. I am miscarrying. I wish you all a H&H 9 months.

So so sorry sweetheart :(


----------



## emalou90

em91 said:


> Congrats! ^^
> 
> ughhh.. so tired :( such lack of sleep is driving me insane. hardly slept the last three nights. :(
> 
> also, how do you upload a photo here from an iphone? I took a picture of my 'bloat' today as OH said "where on earth did that come from?" haha.
> 
> how is everyone??

Upload it to a hosting site like tinypic.com select the message board URL and add it to a post :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome runaway face xx


----------



## LeahLou

Haven't updated in a while!

Still spotty now and then.. UGH. STILL no insurance.. UGH. SUPER crampy and exhausted this week.
But wedding is THIS SATURDAY! And my bump is getting bigger.. Oh well!
Bachelorette party was this past Saturday and it was awful. I got sick during dinner, at the bar, and it was SO hard pretending to be drinking! My maid of honor was super helpful and kept getting me "special drinks" (aka ginger ale with grenadine and coke) :haha: Just ready to announce and move on!

Congrats new mommies!!


----------



## em91

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/x_TakeABow_x/vnfmgx_zps0475a62c.jpg

I hope that works... yeah... this just appeared out of nowhere haha.


----------



## teacup

Lilly12 said:


> Congrats!! :)
> 
> 
> Yeah when I sit down my shorts are cutting into my belly too and it's uncomfortable!
> Not when I stand up though.
> 
> I actually am energized, not so much tired!
> Not nauseous either... wonder if this'll be a boy!

So if you have no morning sickness it could mean it's a boy then? Never heard that one, interesting!


----------



## teacup

em91 said:


> https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/x_TakeABow_x/vnfmgx_zps0475a62c.jpg
> 
> I hope that works... yeah... this just appeared out of nowhere haha.

Yep that's how my bloat bump is looking! It's getting tricky to hide from people! I find myself crossing my arms over it every time I sit down! :haha:


----------



## emalou90

Beautiful!!


----------



## em91

haha. me too! i was doing that at work today! 
and i'm seeing OH's family this weekend and we haven't told anyone, only really want to tell his mum, but i'm not sure how i'm gonna 'hide' it... haha


----------



## Lilly12

teacup said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! :)
> 
> 
> Yeah when I sit down my shorts are cutting into my belly too and it's uncomfortable!
> Not when I stand up though.
> 
> I actually am energized, not so much tired!
> Not nauseous either... wonder if this'll be a boy!
> 
> So if you have no morning sickness it could mean it's a boy then? Never heard that one, interesting!Click to expand...

Yeah it's a myth but they say morning sickness = girl, no morning sickness= boy.

I had fatigue from the start and all day sickness from week 4-18 with my daughter, so that's what I am going on :flower:

Also with my daughter all I ate was candy and sweet stuff.
Now I am craving more meats and protein.


----------



## bumpin2012

teacup said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! :)
> 
> 
> Yeah when I sit down my shorts are cutting into my belly too and it's uncomfortable!
> Not when I stand up though.
> 
> I actually am energized, not so much tired!
> Not nauseous either... wonder if this'll be a boy!
> 
> So if you have no morning sickness it could mean it's a boy then? Never heard that one, interesting!Click to expand...

I had,almost 36 weeks of morning sickness with my son...


----------



## Lilly12

My evening bloat is HUGE :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh wow lilly!


----------



## SweetV

your bump is adorable :flower:


----------



## Phantom

I don't have much of a bump yet. Actually most of my symptoms have disappeared except for fatique. Wed can't come soon enough so I can go to the doctor and get everything confirmed. I feel like I need to keep taking tests just to make sure.


----------



## Jalanis22

em91 said:


> https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/x_TakeABow_x/vnfmgx_zps0475a62c.jpg
> 
> I hope that works... yeah... this just appeared out of nowhere haha.

Awwbthats cute i hav no bump yet lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> My evening bloat is HUGE :haha:
> View attachment 673631

Awww your bump!!! Its gorgeousss i have no bump yet booo


----------



## 4magpies

Here's my OHSS bloat from when I was in hospital over the weekend.

It's gone down a lot but this was ridiculous! I usually have a flattish stomach. Especially lying down.

IVF has ruined me. Worth it though!

https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/2701/8kqw.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

And this is a week and half before after I had my eggs collected. 

I can't believe the difference!

https://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9330/g7nt.jpg


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wow! That is so much diffrence! &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## 4magpies

I was so horrible. It no where near that now thank god!


----------



## magicwhisper

Talking of twins my mil asked me if I would like twins ... completely random as there are no twins in the family


----------



## 4magpies

We have a bit of an extra chance of twins because of the IVF. 

We could've had two transferred but decided against it.


----------



## LeahLou

I can't tell what this is anymore whether bloat or bump because it won't go away! I wake up with it and go to bed with it!
Can't believe how fast this is all going! 8 weeks on Friday and 4 days till wedding!


----------



## magicwhisper

Leahlou could you please put me on for May 7th?

I swear I am getting a thing for cornflakes ...no have been eating them like they are running out recently :haha:

And someone said there symptoms were going I wouldn't worry cos mine are as well apparently it is normal

If it wasn't for the gas, tired, bloating I wouldn't be any different . Maybe because I have got a cold so the mild sickness is hiding in the morning


----------



## 4magpies

Leah I get married at 16 weeks! 

Hope my dress still fits. It should do because of the style!

But I still worry.


----------



## LeahLou

Oh girl, I'm glad my wedding is this weekend because my dress is form fitting... It may be obvious even now! And we're not telling anyone else until after the wedding.


Cramping TONS today and getting weird flutters but NO BLEEDING :dance:


----------



## Mimi85

Good morning ladies

Em91: great bump! you're rea;;y popping :)

Leah: sorry you're still spotting but getting bigger is a good sign! cute bump by the way ;)

Magic: I know what you mean about symptom disappearing, mine come and go and not feeling much, although I did wake up with some weird taste in mouth and felt nauseated when trying to drink my shake. 

Emalou: can't wait for your scan, maybe it IS twins lol.

lILY: Wow that is great bumpage, maybe its not all bloat 

Welcome runawayface and huge congrats!


ASM: feeling tired today, but that seems to be the norm nowadays huh? :haha: I scheduled my next week off from work for the 7th of october, I cant wait, I need the rest! It will be nice to have some quality time with OH and to do things that need to be done!


----------



## Jalanis22

Mimi85 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Em91: great bump! you're rea;;y popping :)
> 
> Leah: sorry you're still spotting but getting bigger is a good sign! cute bump by the way ;)
> 
> Magic: I know what you mean about symptom disappearing, mine come and go and not feeling much, although I did wake up with some weird taste in mouth and felt nauseated when trying to drink my shake.
> 
> Emalou: can't wait for your scan, maybe it IS twins lol.
> 
> lILY: Wow that is great bumpage, maybe its not all bloat
> 
> Welcome runawayface and huge congrats!
> 
> 
> ASM: feeling tired today, but that seems to be the norm nowadays huh? :haha: I scheduled my next week off from work for the 7th of october, I cant wait, I need the rest! It will be nice to have some quality time with OH and to do things that need to be done!

Girls can i take any medicine? I woke up with a stuffy nose but i dont want to harm my babyy.


----------



## magicwhisper

only paracetamol painkiller wise


----------



## stouffer

Hey everyone! Hope you're all well :)

I'm due 22nd May. Staying team yellow!

I already have a daughter who will be 2 next month. We waited until birth to find out the gender with her so I think we will manage to again :D


----------



## Jalanis22

stouffer said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you're all well :)
> 
> I'm due 22nd May. Staying team yellow!
> 
> I already have a daughter who will be 2 next month. We waited until birth to find out the gender with her so I think we will manage to again :D

Hey stouffer me too same day!!! But im sure not waiting until birth to find out gender lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey girlies :)

My ms is still a Joke :( today it felt like I wanted to be sick on everyone and then cry :(


----------



## teacup

LeahLou said:


> Oh girl, I'm glad my wedding is this weekend because my dress is form fitting... It may be obvious even now! And we're not telling anyone else until after the wedding.
> 
> 
> Cramping TONS today and getting weird flutters but NO BLEEDING :dance:

Glad to hear you have no bleeding and your dress still fits! :thumbup:

I had my first appointment today which was quite a disappointment really. I waited about 40 minutes after my appointment time before they saw me and then she said 'I've seen you before haven't I!' and I said 'no this is my first ever appointment!' So that makes me worry how fat my tummy must look if she thought she had already seen me before!

All the midwife did was write down my name, address and due date. She said she will be phoning me to arrange an at home appointment in a couple of weeks which she said will take about an hour. So I'm guessing that will be my proper first appointment. :shrug: Feel like I didn't really need to walk for an hour in the rain for my appointment today! :dohh:

The mid wife estimated my due date as 18th May and that I'm 5 weeks 4 days. I get my proper dating scan when I am at about 12 weeks. Another 6 weeks 3 days to go!


----------



## LeahLou

HannahGraceee said:


> Hey girlies :)
> 
> My ms is still a Joke :( today it felt like I wanted to be sick on everyone and then cry :(

Heck yes it is.. MS SUCKS right now... I just wanna be sick all day and I can't get comfy at night.. I'm just a big bloated ball of misery and hormones right now! :haha:

Thanks teacup!


----------



## 4magpies

Leah my dress is aline and has room in the boob department so should be ok. 

I bought it with pregnancy in mind!

Hannah sorry your MS is bad. I'm very nauseous constantly. I find eating little and often helps but I'm terrified of putting loads of weight on. I just hope it doesn't turn into actually being sick. I remember you from the weight loss threads ages ago. We used to talk alot. Funny how we've ended up as bump buddies!!

Also my lower back is killing me which is understandable but so are my ankles and wrists. It's not nice. Anyone else have this?! 

xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you for adding me to the list :happydance:

so far i just feel a bit sick in the morning and evening


----------



## stouffer

Jalanis22 said:


> stouffer said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope you're all well :)
> 
> I'm due 22nd May. Staying team yellow!
> 
> I already have a daughter who will be 2 next month. We waited until birth to find out the gender with her so I think we will manage to again :D
> 
> 
> Hey stouffer me too same day!!! But im sure not waiting until birth to find out gender lolClick to expand...

Oh that's cool that we have the same due date!
Have you many symptoms yet?


----------



## Jalanis22

stouffer said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stouffer said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope you're all well :)
> 
> I'm due 22nd May. Staying team yellow!
> 
> I already have a daughter who will be 2 next month. We waited until birth to find out the gender with her so I think we will manage to again :D
> 
> 
> Hey stouffer me too same day!!! But im sure not waiting until birth to find out gender lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that's cool that we have the same due date!
> Have you many symptoms yet?Click to expand...


Yes im feeling a cold kickin in but besides that sometimes i feel a twinge there and my bbs feel super soreee.


----------



## HannahGraceee

4magpies said:


> Hannah sorry your MS is bad. I'm very nauseous constantly. I find eating little and often helps but I'm terrified of putting loads of weight on. I just hope it doesn't turn into actually being sick. I remember you from the weight loss threads ages ago. We used to talk alot. Funny how we've ended up as bump buddies!!
> 
> xxx

YES! I remember! I was sure we used to talk a lot but couldn't remember from what part :lol: 

I'm still a massive fatty :haha: I'm re-joining slimming world tomorrow! Me and pregnancy do not go hand with weight gain! I've already gained 10lbs! How I have no idea? I'm physically sick everyday :shrug: 

Hahha pregnancy isn't all bad lol my eczema clears up completely and I can use nice bath stuff :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

LeahLou said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies :)
> 
> My ms is still a Joke :( today it felt like I wanted to be sick on everyone and then cry :(
> 
> Heck yes it is.. MS SUCKS right now... I just wanna be sick all day and I can't get comfy at night.. I'm just a big bloated ball of misery and hormones right now! :haha:
> 
> Thanks teacup!Click to expand...

Hahah! I'm a big greasy spotty sick ball of mess 

My daughters room is a mess like everywhere! And OH will be back in 15 mins.. And I literally don't care :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

Can you do SW when pregnant??

xx


----------



## Jalanis22

No bump yet booo!!


----------



## magicwhisper

i have no bump yet, i just have my good old fat :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

4magpies said:


> Can you do SW when pregnant??
> 
> xx

Yeah it's actually really good for you, it's what I should be doing anyway but sw will make me lol lots of veggies, meat not fats 

Plus I can have more cheese cos I'm preggo ;)


----------



## Jalanis22

magicwhisper said:


> i have no bump yet, i just have my good old fat :haha:

Lmao me tooo


----------



## bumpin2012

just bloat here too. I think I've lost 3 lbs already. The only thing I can seem to tolerate is water and crackers with the odd apple...


----------



## Mimi85

nope not losing weight here.. I feel like im gaining by the minute :S lots of bloat going on and my eating is the same but not doing as much physical activity. really cant wait for 2nd tri so I can feel more confident about working out.


----------



## ShanandBoc

I just want to eat all the time, and my jeans are feeling tight already :(

Has anyone used the belly bands before where u unbotton / zip ur jeans and wear the fabric band around to cover it? Are they any good or am i just better off getting maternity jeans? 

I thought the band would keep me in my regular jeans for a bit longer as i think its too early for maternity jeans they wont fit me later on either if i get them fitted now!!


----------



## emalou90

Woohoo, maternity jeans!
I'll post a pic when I'm home, it makes me look bigger :-/ but suppose I should embrace it!
Currently house sitting for my mum this week x


----------



## 4magpies

I've had some brown spotting this morning after some fun last night. 

Called EPU and they said I'm not pregnant because my beta was 2 last wed (I was 7DPO!!) and that if I am I'm having a miscarriage. How clever they can diagnose without looking at me! Fucking fuming. Would've punched her if it had been in person. 

I've done another test and the lines a lot darker.

Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## emalou90

I've known people to spot after dtd! How dare she even mention miscarriage unless they've seen you!


----------



## 4magpies

I was gob smacked by how she spoke to me. 

She kept telling me I wasn't listening to her. She clearly wasn't listening to me. 

Telling me there is no point doing a blood test. 

I then told her I've had two positive pregnancy tests and they'd getting stronger. She then said maybe you are pregnant it's just very early. 

Fucking idiot. I even told her I had history of ectopic and she just didn't care.


----------



## Excalibur

Wow, time to get caught up with this thread, I haven't been online for the past couple of days and I have pages and pages to get through, here goes :dohh:

Mimi - You're more than welcome hun and thank you ever so much :D I feel exactly the same way as you, exhausted and nauseated! :sick:

Emalou90 - If the Facebook is set to secret then nobody on your personal Facebook can see what you write in there :winkwink: 

4magpies - Welcome to the thread, I'm so sorry to hear of your losses but Congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs:

ShanandBoc - Brown discharge is quite common in pregnancy, it's old blood, if it's bright red, then that's not good, but I know people who have bled throughout pregnancy and everything has been ok, I wouldn't worry too much, you may just have irritated your Cervix :thumbup:

Crysshae - I am really sorry to hear that, wishing you the best of luck in the future :hugs:

Teacup - That's amazing with your double yolks! Very well could be a sign :haha:

Runawayface - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations :flower: 

Em91 - Love your little bump :cloud9: 

Lilly12 - Cute bump! :D 

Stouffer - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations :flower:

Hannah - Good luck with Slimming World whilst pregnant, I really should continue attending my meetings but I haven't been for the last two weeks, I have gained weight since not going and feel really bad! :blush: 

As for me, I have been suffering with quite bad Nausea for the past week or so now, luckily I haven't actually been sick and I hope it stays that way! Also, I got my 12 weeks scan appointment through the post today, 21st October, yay! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

4magpies said:


> I was gob smacked by how she spoke to me.
> 
> She kept telling me I wasn't listening to her. She clearly wasn't listening to me.
> 
> Telling me there is no point doing a blood test.
> 
> I then told her I've had two positive pregnancy tests and they'd getting stronger. She then said maybe you are pregnant it's just very early.
> 
> Fucking idiot. I even told her I had history of ectopic and she just didn't care.

Even if you are early on, regardless, you should always be listened too and handled with care. Not like that.
I hope you've stopped spotting now?
Any pain?
Hang in there xx


----------



## emalou90

Exc- yay for scan date!!


----------



## 4magpies

No no pain. I had a few light cramps this morning. 

It's totally stopped now so it's probably because of last night. 

Will just keep an eye on it. I can ring my clinic up on Friday and book my early scan.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hows everyone feeling today? as for me my bbs are super sore they hurt mostly in the middle of the night when i go to the restroom...but love being pregnant.


----------



## teacup

4magpies said:


> I've had some brown spotting this morning after some fun last night.
> 
> Called EPU and they said I'm not pregnant because my beta was 2 last wed (I was 7DPO!!) and that if I am I'm having a miscarriage. How clever they can diagnose without looking at me! Fucking fuming. Would've punched her if it had been in person.
> 
> I've done another test and the lines a lot darker.
> 
> Anyone else had anything similar?

I can't believe she spoke to you that way! :hugs: I think some of these nurses forget that your pregnancy is your child. I can't believe how insensitive she was and to tell you such heartbreaking information without any evidence to back it up. Don't worry Magpies, she is definitely wrong as you were still very early when your beta was done. You should make a complaint about this incompetent and insensitive woman! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

That women sounds horrible! 

I've had myself wide awake at 2am last night.. Panicking cos all my symptoms had gone.. No sore boobs no sickness I didn't feel bloated :( then woke up at 6.. Bang sickness and bloat lol my boobs still don't hurt tho :/


----------



## 4magpies

Hannah my boobs aren't as bad they were and I don't feel sick at all today. Try not worry too much. 

It's totally stopped, no more came out after it was just left over stuff. 

I don't know if I should still go and see my GP? 

xxx


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hi Ladies,
I am expecting my first on May 14, 2014! Im so excited yet nervous. I have a ultrasound tomorrow. Im praying everything is well with the baby. I am just starting to feel sick. My boobs are heavy but not too bad. I dont get any sleep. Im up 2 or 3 times a night to use the bathroom. I have been waking up at 4am and unable to go back to sleep. 

Shana, I brought a belly band from Motherhood Maternity. Im actually wearing it now while at work! I cant fit any of my size 10 pants and Im only 6 weeks. I guess Ill be buying maternity clothes sooner than expected. 

Mags, Im shocked she spoke to you that way. Hopefully everything is ok with your baby. Try not to stress. I know its easier said than done!

Hi to everyone else. Looking forward to chatting the next 8 months.


----------



## LeahLou

Loving this thread!! So glad I have so much to catch up on!!

Congrats Layla! I'll add you :)

I'd be calling their supervisor and reporting it, Magpie and telling them what she's said to a PREGNANT WOMAN. That's absolutely insane. But that could just be my flaming hormones getting the better of me!

Bloats getting worse, insomnia is awful, only ate 2 bites of toast yesterday but am finally getting down some plain chicken and potato today, cramping is AWFUL, hormones are even worse.. holy crap am I preggers. :haha: Wouldn't surprise me at this point if everyone figured it out. oh well! 

Wedding t minus 3 days and counting and my poor OH has gotten his a** handed to him today because he went out of town yesterday and hasn't gotten his crap done... there might have been a slight overreaction... Sorry babe!!


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Thank you, I can't wait! :happydance:

Layla - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone!! I'm due May 10th. This is our 4th and final baby. We have a 7.5 year old, 3.5 year old and a 4.5 month old. We wanted the last two close in age and they'll be a little over 12 months apart :). Congrats to all of you on your bfps:). I have my second scan on Monday, ill be around 7 weeks and I'm super nervous as my last scan was at 5 weeks and all the doc saw was a gest sac and possibly a yolk sac so naturally I'm worried as heck lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Courtney - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations :flower: 

That's great that you wanted your last two babies so close together, there will be 17 months between our babies :D


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Excalibur!! Thanks so much, I look forward to taking my last journey through pregnacy with you ladies :)


----------



## Lilly12

My first midwife appointment is in 6 days :) Just for bloodwork and maybe she will take a look with the ultrasound machine... I'll only be 5w3d though so doubt it!


----------



## Courtney917

I was surprised my ob did a sonogram as I was only 5 weeks lol. I have a history of miscarriages and had one just last cycle so that is probably why she decided to. If course it made me nervous but my hcg levels are amazing so that's keeping me sane at the moment lol


----------



## Excalibur

Courtney - Thank you very much and you're more than welcome :flower:

Lilly - Good luck at your first Midwife appointment :D


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> My first midwife appointment is in 6 days :) Just for bloodwork and maybe she will take a look with the ultrasound machine... I'll only be 5w3d though so doubt it!

Aww lucky u....i have my first appointment til october 9 i told em i wanted it earlier but they said its better when im 8 weeks cause thats when they will see everything they need to.


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks ladies.

Well my midwife isn't licensed to do ultrasounds but someone donated her an ultrasound machine when I was pregnant with DD.. so she does an ultrasound whenever we want.. but she won't measure etc.
We only get 1 "real" ultrasound around 17-20 weeks to measure and make sure everything is ok!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Well my midwife isn't licensed to do ultrasounds but someone donated her an ultrasound machine when I was pregnant with DD.. so she does an ultrasound whenever we want.. but she won't measure etc.
> We only get 1 "real" ultrasound around 17-20 weeks to measure and make sure everything is ok!

Wow thats cray lol...here were im at they do 3 from the whole prenancy...the one im getting when im 8 wks then like on 14-17wks then lastly like frm 29-32wks...maybe all drs do it differently.


----------



## Courtney917

Wow! Only one? We get one for dating, another at 12 weeks and one at 20. I get more because of my history but standard is 3


----------



## Lilly12

Yep here only 1 at around 20 weeks.


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh well at least ur midwife has the machine so u can check a bit more also


----------



## Lilly12

Yea I love it :) Love my midwife.. anyone else planning a home birth?


----------



## magicwhisper

i would love a home birth but i live in a block of flats and seems i am slightly higer risk i dont think they will let me :( i have been looking up water births though

i have my first midwife appointment tomorrow though :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

:hi: ladies!! Got my :bfp: this morning so Im due May 28th! Still in complete shock. 

I was really hoping for a home birth, I hope it can still happen. Depends on a ton of stuff :wacko:


----------



## Phantom

I went to the doctor today and she confirmed my pregnancy. It feels more real now! I'm going for an ultrasound next week because she thinks I'm farther along than 5 weeks because of my short cycles. Next week can't come soon enough!


----------



## Courtney917

No home birth but all natural


----------



## Leids

Hi all. :) Have taken about 4 pregnancy tests and for sure I am pregnant! Rough estimate for a due date is May 28th, but I o'd early so it may be a bit earlier than that. My first baby is 16 months on the 21st - his bday is May 21st so their bdays will be very close! Apparently we're very fertile in August. :haha:

Fingers crossed everything goes well! Go to doc next Monday to confirm pregnancy and to get a thyroid panel done, then first scan will be October 16th.


----------



## Jalanis22

Leids said:


> Hi all. :) Have taken about 4 pregnancy tests and for sure I am pregnant! Rough estimate for a due date is May 28th, but I o'd early so it may be a bit earlier than that. My first baby is 16 months on the 21st - his bday is May 21st so their bdays will be very close! Apparently we're very fertile in August. :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed everything goes well! Go to doc next Monday to confirm pregnancy and to get a thyroid panel done, then first scan will be October 16th.

Congrats Leids !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

Leids we are due the same day!


----------



## emalou90

Planning a Waterbirth this time if I'm low risk but I doubt it.
Ill get a Dating scan at 12 weeks, 20 weeks and another further on. A fetal echocardiogram (another ultrasound) and possibly an early scan before 12 weeks but I'm yet to find out :flow:


----------



## 4magpies

daddiesgift said:


> Leids we are due the same day!

I'm the 28th too. 

Due date buddies. Yay!

Well I've had no more spotting at all! My symptoms are back. My boobs are killing me. I feel slightly sick, not as bad as I was but still there. 

I'm back in my positive bubble. I will have a baby in 8 months!!

I also have a minor headache so have taken paracetamol. 

Think I'm gonna go to my GP next week (the clinic say not to go till after scan). 

I went to the dentist last night also. Can't have any filling ect till after 1st tri for anaesthetic ect. 

Off to visit my mum tonight, 200 miles away and then we are off up to Scotland tomorrow for the weekend as OH is racing (he's currently 9th in the British championship!!).

Hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## 4magpies

Also am I allowed to paint my nails in first tri? 

They've been naked since egg collection which is wierd as I never ever don't wear varnish!!

And dog mess, am I ok to pick it up? It's cat mess that is bad right?


----------



## stouffer

I'm hoping to give birth in a birthing centre.

Last time I gave birth in hospital and they sent OH home just as the induction was really kicking in and it was horrible going through that on my own. Plus my epidural wore off a few hours before giving birth so I think I can do without one this time.

At the birthing centre the dads get to stay over and there is a birthing pool in each room so I would have the option of a water birth if I wanted to.

I'll see about it when I see a midwife. I want to make sure there is more than gas and air available. I don't think I could cope with an unmedicated birth.


----------



## 4magpies

I really like the idea of a birthing centre but not even sure if we have one here?

I hate our hospital as had a bad experience with them. 

I think I want a water birth though with no pain relief and I reckon I could do it as I had ovarian torsion last week and apparently that is worse than childbirth and the only thing that gave me any relief was gas and air! Even morphine wouldn't touch it! Lol. 

I had excruciating pain for 2.5 days on and off.


----------



## emalou90

4magpies said:


> Also am I allowed to paint my nails in first tri?
> 
> They've been naked since egg collection which is wierd as I never ever don't wear varnish!!
> 
> And dog mess, am I ok to pick it up? It's cat mess that is bad right?

Yes to painted nails. Throughout pregnancy. Unless you're clearly sniffing the varnish haha it won't cause any problems.

You'll be fine picking up both aslong as you use a poop bag and wash your hands thouroughly afterwards :thumbup: there's a risk of toxoplasmosis with cat poo (not sure about dog?) that's why you see loads of uneducated people rehoming their cats when they find out they are pregnant :dohh:, the risk is small if you practice good hygiene always.


----------



## 4magpies

We just were told not to in 2WW that's all.

We don't have cats! Just a big puppy. Haha. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## daddiesgift

YAY! Due date buddies!!

Agreed, nail polish okay and dog poop okay :thumbup:


----------



## emalou90

4magpies said:


> We just were told not to in 2WW that's all.
> 
> We don't have cats! Just a big puppy. Haha.
> 
> Thanks for your help.

That's strange but maybe because you are an IVF couple it may be different? :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah maybe. I'll ask my clinic tomorrow when I call them to let them know I'm pregnant and book my scan.


----------



## daddiesgift

added my May Emeralds badge! :dance::dance:


----------



## Excalibur

I wish we had early scans here, I have to wait until 12 weeks :(


----------



## JLeeCT

Hi everyone!

I had my first ultrasound yesterday (I had an IUI, so they wanted to check everything out bc there is a slight increase in ectopic pregnancies) and everything went AMAZING! I am so relieved and happy.

I am measuring 7 weeks, 1 day and the baby is almost a centimeter long. We heard the heartbeat (148 beats/minute) and it was the most insanely wonderful thing. Everything switched from feeling "am I really pregnant? is everything okay" to "oh. my. god. there is a tiny living growing baby inside of me!". 

It makes the sore boobs, terrible skin, and nausea all worth it. Now I have to wait 5 more weeks for the next ultrasound and I can't wait!!!

Hope everyone else is doing wel :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

JLeeCT - So glad to hear that everything went well at your Ultrasound :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

JLeeCT, im soo happy for you..glad you were able to see everything is o.k as for me today im 5 weeks only 3 more weeks for my first sonogram which feels like its going to take forever..but i feel same situation as you before you saw the scan


----------



## Mimi85

JLeeCT, yay for a great scan! must be so wonderful to see this and hear the heartbeat :cloud9: 

I also wish they had an earlier scan than 12 weeks, Im thinking of going for a private scan around 8 weeks just for reassurance since I really dont feel pregnant :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Mimi, i know me too i dont feel pregnant but its just that i need to see a sonogram or something....ive tried calling to other places to see if they can scan me but they cant since i already have a midwife so booo i guess ill have to wait in 3wks which seem forever.


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies!! I just got my :bfp: Yesterday!!! :happydance:
Cutting it close for May BUT if my calculations are correct, I am due May 28!

This is my first pregnancy! SO excited and HAPPY!!


----------



## jaan613

I am due May 11, 2014 :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

9 days till my scan.. Feel like forever! :(


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats new ladies !! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

StephyB said:


> Hi Ladies!! I just got my :bfp: Yesterday!!! :happydance:
> Cutting it close for May BUT if my calculations are correct, I am due May 28!
> 
> This is my first pregnancy! SO excited and HAPPY!!

Congrats!! How exciting!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations to the new ladies :flower:



JLeeCT said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had my first ultrasound yesterday (I had an IUI, so they wanted to check everything out bc there is a slight increase in ectopic pregnancies) and everything went AMAZING! I am so relieved and happy.
> 
> I am measuring 7 weeks, 1 day and the baby is almost a centimeter long. We heard the heartbeat (148 beats/minute) and it was the most insanely wonderful thing. Everything switched from feeling "am I really pregnant? is everything okay" to "oh. my. god. there is a tiny living growing baby inside of me!".
> 
> It makes the sore boobs, terrible skin, and nausea all worth it. Now I have to wait 5 more weeks for the next ultrasound and I can't wait!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing wel :flower:

Sounds fantastic, glad it went well :thumbup:

We have our private early reassurance scan at 1pm tomorrow so desperately hoping I'll have some good news of my own to share...


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - I don't blame you! We went for a reassurance scan with Tyler when I was 9 weeks as I didn't believe I was pregnant! :blush: 

Stephy - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations :happydance: 

Jaan - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations :flower: 

Hannah - Hopefully the days won't drag for you! :hugs:

Rebaby - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope everything goes well :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanted chilli..

I made chilli

I ate chilli

I ate to much chilli 

:cry:


----------



## stouffer

Haha I have the opposite problem. Everything just tastes blah. I don't have morning sickness so can't really complain though.


----------



## Jalanis22

stouffer said:


> Haha I have the opposite problem. Everything just tastes blah. I don't have morning sickness so can't really complain though.

I have same issue stouffer...i would eat everything so good before and now that i eat it just feels like im jus chewing on somethin.


----------



## StephyB

Thanks for the warm invites to the thread ladies :)

Question - when did you stop temping? 
Got my positive yesterday and temp was 36.87! Today temp went to 36.67! Now I'm worried :(


----------



## Leids

Anyone else still taking pregnancy tests? :haha: I just did my third pregnancy test. Decided to try a clear blue advanced and it said 2-3 so it puts me between 4-5 weeks pregnant! 

Lots of due date buddies. :) I'm feeling okay so far aside from worrying about my thyroid, but all should okay with that next week.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Got my BFP on Sunday due date will be May 22nd based on my last period but won't get any confirmation till my first midwife visit on 9th October. This is my first pregnancy so FXd firmly!


----------



## Lilly12

Leids said:


> Anyone else still taking pregnancy tests? :haha: I just did my third pregnancy test. Decided to try a clear blue advanced and it said 2-3 so it puts me between 4-5 weeks pregnant!
> 
> Lots of due date buddies. :) I'm feeling okay so far aside from worrying about my thyroid, but all should okay with that next week.

I am still taking tests LOL :haha:

Took a Clearblue advanced the other day at 18dpo and it said 2-3 weeks after conception, which I was exactly that. 4.5 weeks pregnant.
Im going to take another one when I am 5 weeks pregnant , either Saturday or Sunday.
If I get 3+, I'll quit testing :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I am still taking tests LOL :haha:

Took a Clearblue advanced the other day at 18dpo and it said 2-3 weeks after conception, which I was exactly that. 4.5 weeks pregnant.
Im going to take another one when I am 5 weeks pregnant , either Saturday or Sunday.
If I get 3+, I'll quit testing :haha:[/QUOTE]

Snap, got a 2 pack of the clearblue and gonna do the 2nd over the weekend. Really wanna see that 3+ :thumbup:


----------



## Lilly12

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I am still taking tests LOL :haha:
> 
> Took a Clearblue advanced the other day at 18dpo and it said 2-3 weeks after conception, which I was exactly that. 4.5 weeks pregnant.
> Im going to take another one when I am 5 weeks pregnant , either Saturday or Sunday.
> If I get 3+, I'll quit testing :haha:

Snap, got a 2 pack of the clearblue and gonna do the 2nd over the weekend. Really wanna see that 3+ :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Let us know when you get a 3+ ! :thumbup:


----------



## anjewellove

My edd right now is may 24th. I'll know for sure in about 2 weeks after my dating ultrasound


----------



## LaylaShawn

I'm took a test last night. I still have one more so I'll take that next week :haha: I had a scan today and saw the heartbeat!!! I'm so excited! Next scan in 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

I still take tests all day but I should found out yesterday :haha: I have 20 hpts might as well use them up!


----------



## StephyB

daddiesgift said:


> I still take tests all day but I should found out yesterday :haha: I have 20 hpts might as well use them up!

We are the same :) 4 weeks 1 day :) I just bought box of 4 tests. I'll probably use them all by Saturday lol


----------



## Lilly12

anjewellove said:


> My edd right now is may 24th. I'll know for sure in about 2 weeks after my dating ultrasound

Mine is May 24th too! :wohoo:



LaylaShawn said:


> I'm took a test last night. I still have one more so I'll take that next week :haha: I had a scan today and saw the heartbeat!!! I'm so excited! Next scan in 2 weeks :happydance:

Congrats, so exciting!



daddiesgift said:


> I still take tests all day but I should found out yesterday :haha: I have 20 hpts might as well use them up!

Haha I had 20 cheapies and used 15 in the TWW, and like 6 FRERs once I got a BFP.. and 1 clearblue digital :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Got my BFP on Sunday due date will be May 22nd based on my last period but won't get any confirmation till my first midwife visit on 9th October. This is my first pregnancy so FXd firmly!

Same as me!! Congrats...even same date for my first midwife appointment lol


----------



## Phantom

Oh my gosh pregnancy tests are so expensive! I don't know how you ladies can take so many. I've still yet to find any cheaper than $17 here.


----------



## Jalanis22

Phantom said:


> Oh my gosh pregnancy tests are so expensive! I don't know how you ladies can take so many. I've still yet to find any cheaper than $17 here.

I agree they kept telling me that to stop testing cause i was pregnant already lol and they ended worse than me they r still testing...its nice to see the progression but i do feel pregnant so theres no need for me to test


----------



## anjewellove

I'm new to bnb. Why are there several may 2014 threads? Why not just one? Also, why isn't there a separate board for each month?


----------



## emalou90

Because sometimes people don't realise there is this one, I believe we were the first thread, it's not really important :) 
They are made my users not admin so it's down to us to make one.


----------



## Littlelotus

Hi all!

My due date is May 27th! :flower:


----------



## emalou90

Welcome and congrats Hun xx


----------



## stouffer

I've stopped taking pregnancy tests now but I must have done 8 internet cheapies. When I tested last at about 4w3d it looked like it was as dark as it could go so I don't bother now.

I have hardly any symptoms though, just slightly sore nipples. It was reassuring to see the line get darker!


----------



## 4magpies

I did a FRER at 7dp5dt (12dpo) and another at 9dp5dt (14dpo) and did a digital conception one this morning and got 2-3 weeks and I'm 5+2 today so spot on. Going to do another digital next Friday and hopefully get a 3+ and I did a cheap pound land test this morning as clinic don't like digitals and got a nice line.

Just posted them all in my journal if anyone wants to take a look. Link is in my signature. 

xx


----------



## jaan613

I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.

I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken :(

Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY :(

My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d. 

Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy :(

ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Oh I am so sorry Jaan. Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## emalou90

Oh jaan, that's rubbish!! :( so sad for you xx :hugs:


----------



## Mimi85

so so sorry to hear this Jaan. :( big hugs to you


----------



## StephyB

Littlelotus said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My due date is May 27th! :flower:

Congrats!!! We're due a day a part :happydance:


----------



## Littlelotus

I'm so sorry jaan, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Littlelotus

StephyB said:


> Littlelotus said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> My due date is May 27th! :flower:
> 
> Congrats!!! We're due a day a part :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

:hugs:I'm SOOOO Sorry to hear this Jaan my heart breaks for you....BIG BIG HUGS hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## StephyB

Phantom said:


> Oh my gosh pregnancy tests are so expensive! I don't know how you ladies can take so many. I've still yet to find any cheaper than $17 here.

I'm from Ontario too :)
Costco sells a box of 4 clear blues (not digi's) for $19 :)


----------



## Courtney917

So sorry Jaan :(


----------



## daddiesgift

:hugs: Jaan. Im so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## SweetV

StephyB said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh pregnancy tests are so expensive! I don't know how you ladies can take so many. I've still yet to find any cheaper than $17 here.
> 
> I'm from Ontario too :)
> Costco sells a box of 4 clear blues (not digi's) for $19 :)Click to expand...

I wish I had known that! I've been buying them at Walmart for double the price for over a year. When I found out I was pregnant I did a sigh of relief as I would now have all this extra $$ from not buying tests lol. I also kept testing until I got my 3+ with the digi


----------



## Phantom

I'm so sorry jaan. I can't imagine your pain.


----------



## SweetV

I'm also very sorry for your loss Jaan


----------



## Rebaby

So sorry for your loss Jaan :hugs:

Thank you for the messages of support ladies :flower: We had our scan today and all is well. Baby is measuring a week behind but my cycles are irregular so that's nothing to worry about. We were just happy to see our tiny blob with a heartbeat :cloud9: My due date by LMP is 9th May but by today's scan is 17th May. I think I'm just going to wait and see what my NHS dating scan comes up with before getting settled on a date / updating my ticker though :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

Rebaby- thats great to hear! Hopefully now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy! I see your baby #3 is a secret..ours too :winkwink: When do you plan to tell people?


----------



## emalou90

Sounds lovely rebaby :) I'm glad everything went well


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies,
thanks for your messages.
well, the thing is that since it was an IUI pregnancy, the doctor knows exactly when conception took place. and i have had 3 ultrasounds already, one each week since i got my BFP on a HPT. the first two weeks showed the sac increasing in size, and this one showed a significant drop in size. it showed no internal bleeding. the doctor suggested a d&c but when she saw how broken hearted i was, she said we can wait a week and try another ultrasound.
i am so confused, i don't know what to do. my friend's sister is a obgyn practicing in the US. I am going to call her tomorrow for another opinion and see what are the chances are.
Its been like a roller coster, I got so excited with my bfp and didnt for a second take it for granted that i got it after one try of IUI. just can't seem to understand why i was blessed with this and then it got taken away. my heart is broken and so is my faith :(

I will say a prayer for all you wonderful ladies that your 9 months are happy and healthy, and please say a prayer for me that I find the strength to carry on :sad2: :sad1:


----------



## Rebaby

I had a mmc almost three years ago Jaan and although it wasn't the same situation it was similar, in that I had four scans, each one week apart, at first showing a very early pregnancy showing some progress then later slower progress then no progress. I eventually had a d&c at 10 weeks pregnant although there'd been little progression in the babies (it was a twin pregnancy) since around 6 weeks. It was a very difficult time, knowing I was pregnant but that it probably wasn't going to work out and although physically the d&c and recovery was v straightforward, emotionally it really messed with my head. It sounds as though your dr is already sure of the outcome but the important thing is that _you_ are before you make any decisions so that you can make peace with what is happening before you have any intervention. Lots of hugs :hugs:



daddiesgift said:


> Rebaby- thats great to hear! Hopefully now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy! I see your baby #3 is a secret..ours too :winkwink: When do you plan to tell people?

Thanks! A very small handful of close family/friends know but unsure when we'll branch out and tell others. It's made more complicated by the fact that the same day I got my :bfp: I was diagnosed with Guillain Barre Syndrome (I'd been in hospital a week at the time) so I am quite disabled at the minute and feel strange about announcing that we're having another baby when I can barely dress myself or leave the house some days. Obviously the baby was planned and conceived before we knew about the Guillain Barre and the diagnosis was a big shock so we're delighted to be adding to our family but get the feeling other people may be less so?...:shrug:


----------



## daddiesgift

Im sorry to hear that Rebaby :nope: No one we know besides all of you on BnB know we are expecting #3 :haha: We think we will wait till around 20 weeks. Not sure but as of now just dont have the desire to tell anyone! I know some would be supportive but I know others wouldnt because we have two babies already, and I already hear how hard and crazy this must be that I dont feel like hearing it again! And I want our boys to keep getting all the attention they can till its time for new baby!


----------



## StephyB

SweetV said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh pregnancy tests are so expensive! I don't know how you ladies can take so many. I've still yet to find any cheaper than $17 here.
> 
> I'm from Ontario too :)
> Costco sells a box of 4 clear blues (not digi's) for $19 :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had known that! I've been buying them at Walmart for double the price for over a year. When I found out I was pregnant I did a sigh of relief as I would now have all this extra $$ from not buying tests lol. I also kept testing until I got my 3+ with the digiClick to expand...

Pretty sure I'll keep testing until I see that too :)
I just need the reassurance right now :)
I bet it was a great feeling seeing 3+!!


----------



## stouffer

So sorry to hear your news jaan. I hope that somehow the ultrasound was wrong and your next scan shows progress.


----------



## magicwhisper

so am i the only one who only took one test :haha:
mine came up straight away and was pretty dark though


----------



## Excalibur

StephyB - I wouldn't worry too much about your temps, hormones are everywhere in pregnancy so they are bound to fluctuate.

Leids - I haven't POAS for a while now, I do miss it though :haha:

Layla - So glad to hear that everything went well at your scan :thumbup: 

Littlelotus - Welcome to thread and Congratulations :flower:

Jaan - I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: :( 

Rebaby - Glad to hear that your scan went well and happy 7 weeks :happydance:


----------



## nic18

jan I am so so sorry :hugs:!

I found babies heartbeat tonight :cloud9:


----------



## Lilly12

nic18 said:


> jan I am so so sorry :hugs:!
> 
> I found babies heartbeat tonight :cloud9:

Did you have an ultrasound?
Reason I ask is because at 6 weeks it is really too early to find the heartbeat with a doppler. Even a doctor won't be able to .


----------



## Excalibur

Nic18 - Yay for finding babies heartbeat, how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Hello, coming in! :D

I'm Shannon, 21, I have an almost 3 year old named Victoria "Tori", and am expecting my 2nd. From my LMP I would've been due 04/26/2014 but I had my first prenatal appointment today and they pushed me back to 05/05/2014 so here I am moving over from the April group.

https://imageshack.us/a/img30/7022/u81o.jpg

I am over the moon. Everything was well, HB was 150. Am being referred to a different OB/GYN for a VBAC. Tori is very excited to be a big sister.

And I think that's about it for now! Looking forward to getting to know you all! :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

x__amour said:


> Hello, coming in! :D
> 
> I'm Shannon, 21, I have an almost 3 year old named Victoria "Tori", and am expecting my 2nd. From my LMP I would've been due 04/26/2014 but I had my first prenatal appointment today and they pushed me back to 05/05/2014 so here I am moving over from the April group.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img30/7022/u81o.jpg
> 
> I am over the moon. Everything was well, HB was 150. Am being referred to a different OB/GYN for a VBAC. Tori is very excited to be a big sister.
> 
> And I think that's about it for now! Looking forward to getting to know you all! :hugs:

 Congratss its amazing and beautiful! It makes me feel excited for my first scan but i have to wait til oct/9


----------



## LaylaShawn

jaan613 said:


> Hi ladies,
> thanks for your messages.
> well, the thing is that since it was an IUI pregnancy, the doctor knows exactly when conception took place. and i have had 3 ultrasounds already, one each week since i got my BFP on a HPT. the first two weeks showed the sac increasing in size, and this one showed a significant drop in size. it showed no internal bleeding. the doctor suggested a d&c but when she saw how broken hearted i was, she said we can wait a week and try another ultrasound.
> i am so confused, i don't know what to do. my friend's sister is a obgyn practicing in the US. I am going to call her tomorrow for another opinion and see what are the chances are.
> Its been like a roller coster, I got so excited with my bfp and didnt for a second take it for granted that i got it after one try of IUI. just can't seem to understand why i was blessed with this and then it got taken away. my heart is broken and so is my faith :(
> 
> I will say a prayer for all you wonderful ladies that your 9 months are happy and healthy, and please say a prayer for me that I find the strength to carry on :sad2: :sad1:

I'm so sorry. I'm sending you hugs and prayers. I know you are hurting at the moment. I hope you feel better soon. The blessing is you can get pregnant. I will keep you in prayer. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LaylaShawn

Nic18 - that's great you heard the heartbeat! I thought it was to early but happy you found it. 

X_amor- Congrats and welcome!!!

Ladies its so many May babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

Just set up my first midwife appointment!! :dance::dance: October 25th! Ill be 9weeks3days along! :dance:


----------



## SweetV

@jaan, I went through a similar experience with my mmc. I became pregnant first cycle after a mc and couldn't believe how lucky I felt. I went for a scan at 6 weeks and they told me everything looked fantastic, hb was strong and they would see me for another scan at 12 weeks. At 12 weeks they told me blighted ovum that had stopped growing at 9 weeks which only confused me. They immediately recommended I went for a d&c to which I declined. They sent me home with medication to induce me instead as they said it could take weeks for my body to figure out that the pregnancy wasn't viable. Medication was the worst decision I have ever made. After 4 weeks it was D&C. My heart goes out to you and I wish you the best of luck, whatever decision you make. Maybe next weeks u/s will be better. :hug:


----------



## jaan613

SweetV said:


> @jaan, I went through a similar experience with my mmc. I became pregnant first cycle after a mc and couldn't believe how lucky I felt. I went for a scan at 6 weeks and they told me everything looked fantastic, hb was strong and they would see me for another scan at 12 weeks. At 12 weeks they told me blighted ovum that had stopped growing at 9 weeks which only confused me. They immediately recommended I went for a d&c to which I declined. They sent me home with medication to induce me instead as they said it could take weeks for my body to figure out that the pregnancy wasn't viable. Medication was the worst decision I have ever made. After 4 weeks it was D&C. My heart goes out to you and I wish you the best of luck, whatever decision you make. Maybe next weeks u/s will be better. :hug:

thank you for your message. i havent yet decided what to do :( i know deep down in my heart im "really out" but keep hoping for a miracle that my lil babytoots is around there with a heartbeat somewhere.


----------



## jaan613

Thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes. 
Good luck to the rest of you who are going strong and I hope each week or each scan is ONLY good news for you all.


----------



## bumpin2012

jaan: so sorry :hugs:

phantom: dollarama sells hcg and opk tests for $1.25. Apparently they are quite accurate.

welcome to all the new ladies. I will be around more once I start feeling better. all I can do these days is sleep and throw up... sigh


----------



## ShanandBoc

jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken :(
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY :(
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy :(
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry for your loss :( How are you coping? xxx


----------



## Lilly12

5 weeks today & got my 3+ on a digi :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nic18

it was defiantly the heartbeat, I thought it was way to early but I got my auntie who is a midwife to check and it was :happydance:! 

welcome new ladies :)


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Congratulations! Lovely scan pic :flower: 

Daddiesgift - Yay for setting up your first Midwife appointment :happydance: 

Lilly - Yay for 3+ on a digi! :happydance:


----------



## Littlelotus

Lilly12 said:


> 5 weeks today & got my 3+ on a digi :wohoo:

Please forgive my ignorance but I'm dying to know what this post means? What's a 3+?


----------



## Phantom

Is anyone else an emotional basketcase? My husband gets home late, I cry. I look at my son, my eyes tear up because he's so beautiful. I look at my non-alcoholic beverage and I wanna cry because I want a cooler. :wacko:


----------



## daddiesgift

I havent hit the super emotional stage yet but I did cry the other day watching "Meet the Robinsons" with my toddler, at the end when his son takes him back in time to see the mother that left him at the orphanage. :rofl: It sounds sad but if youve seen this cartoon movie you know how un sad that moment was :rofl: Plus Id seen that movie 100 times.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey girlss any updates on your bellys? I dont have a belly yet except my small pooch from my daughter lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining. :flower:

I got my bfp on Monday which was really early so I wanted to wait until AF was late so I could be 'sure' I was actually pregnant. Still nervous about joining as I have had a lot of losses and I don't want to upset anyone or make them nervous.

I'm 30, DH is 32, we've been married for nearly 5 years and have a son who is 2 and cranky cat who is 4. I don't know if anyone else has pets with kids but ours definitely hates our son and I'm pretty nervous about how she will handle another baby entering the house. 

I have a second doctor's appointment on Wednesday for some tests. I hope they shed some insight and help me carry this baby to term.

Oh, and right now it looks like I will be due May 29th.


----------



## stouffer

Jalanis22 said:


> Hey girlss any updates on your bellys? I dont have a belly yet except my small pooch from my daughter lol.

I have a pretty impressive bloat some days :lol:

I've been getting round ligament pain the past couple of days so I guess my ligaments are loosening up already. Maybe I'll show early. I had SPD last time so I hope this isn't a sign of it coming back early.


----------



## emalou90

stouffer said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlss any updates on your bellys? I dont have a belly yet except my small pooch from my daughter lol.
> 
> I have a pretty impressive bloat some days :lol:
> 
> I've been getting round ligament pain the past couple of days so I guess my ligaments are loosening up already. Maybe I'll show early. I had SPD last time so I hope this isn't a sign of it coming back early.Click to expand...

I hope you don't suffer too badly with SPD this time around. My hips killed last time and lower back but I never went to the doctor about it :dohh:

As for my belly, it's just getting bigger, I'm not even kidding and the round ligament pain isn't nice when getting up quickly.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations starry! :) 

9.57am and it's started again... Bleugh sickness sucks


----------



## magicwhisper

oh dear :( hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi girls!!

I havent been on a few days so congratulations to any newbies ive missed.

Ive been feeling crappy with all the ms, and i .cant.stop.eating!!!

My boobs are huge too, hell im scared of when the milk comes in. I dont remember them being this big so early with DD :/

How are we all??


----------



## teacup

Today I noticed a little light brown cm on the toilet paper. I'm 6 weeks 2 days, is this normal or should I be worried? :cry:


----------



## ShanandBoc

I had a little tiny weeny bit about 5 days or so ago, nothing since. I noticed a tiny dot this evening too. I mean TINY - im inspecting as you may have guessed. Both times it was more a light beige colour than even brown.

I think its just my body clearing out as increased discharge is normal in pregnancy 

Im not worried. I very much feel pregnant and ms is in full swing.

If ur truly concerned can u get a scan? Try not to stress hun! xx


----------



## daddiesgift

I wouldnt be worried about brownish colored blood. As long as its not bright red or pink or a heavy flow you are fine. You can ring your doctor to ask. With both my boys Id spot on an occasion and there was no real reason why. Sometimes I noticed it was after I was doing too much. Just take it easy. As much as pregnancy is natural and not to be treated like an illness we do have to still take it easy on our selves. 

As far as my body, I have no idea whats going on but its not looking promising!! I didnt gain anything til after 20 weeks with both my boys and it put on about 35-40 all together. Well I weighed myself and Ive gained about EIGHT pounds this month!! My breasts are for sure fuller and Ive been drinking TONS of water everyday so Im hoping that its just boobs and bloat. I havent been eating too bad, not bad enough to gain 8 pounds!! I hope this is not a sign of things to come! I know you show earlier with each additional kid you have but 4 weeks is a tad to early to be showing! :dohh: With my 2nd my stomach was HUGE all my weight went there instead of all over my whole body like #1.


----------



## Jalanis22

stouffer said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlss any updates on your bellys? I dont have a belly yet except my small pooch from my daughter lol.
> 
> I have a pretty impressive bloat some days :lol:
> 
> I've been getting round ligament pain the past couple of days so I guess my ligaments are loosening up already. Maybe I'll show early. I had SPD last time so I hope this isn't a sign of it coming back early.Click to expand...

I havent had much pain in my stomach maybe since im stretched with my daughter already...sometimes i get a light twinge but thats all and back pain. Some chairs are the worst.


----------



## Starry Night

teacup - sorry that you're spotting. Keep an eye on it and if you notice it getting worse or cramping then call your doctor. Sometimes spotting can be nothing. I bled A LOT with my son (like a period) and he's here and happy. I know it's scary to see though.

HannahGraceee - ms is no fun. Hope you feel better soon.

afm - I get some crazy bloating at night. I'm only 4 weeks and struggle to do up my jeans. It's just bloat though. I still have a c-section pooch from DS and some extra weight from the last two pregnancies that I lost (I ate lots of salty snacks to keep back ms). I'll have to get a proper bump before it will show through the flab. ha ha With DS I was in maternity jeans by 14 weeks but hadn't been able to do up my regular jeans for a week or two before that. 

For the inbetween stage of being too big for your regular jeans and too small for maternity I like to loop an elastic around the button to give more leeway. I just have to wear a long shirt or sweater so noone can tell my fly is down.


----------



## Jalanis22

I have a ques....for those that have had more than 1 baby...well i have a bit of belly pooch, does it stretch out when your prgnant and cant notice it or does the stomach get its shape but the pooch u can still notice it?


----------



## LeahLou

Will update when we get a breather!!
We're MARRIED!!!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

LeahLou said:


> Will update when we get a breather!!
> We're MARRIED!!!!!

Congrats! marriage brings out the best of you :winkwink:


----------



## daddiesgift

Jalanis22 said:


> I have a ques....for those that have had more than 1 baby...well i have a bit of belly pooch, does it stretch out when your prgnant and cant notice it or does the stomach get its shape but the pooch u can still notice it?

As far as I know its just going to stretch and look baby bump, not a baby bump with a pooch. After my first I had a pooch only when sitting down, as standing up I had a flat stomach but then sitting down I had this over hang :nope: I worked out a lot and it went down but not completely away. When I got pregnant with #2 I gained less weight and weighed less than with first pregnancy but I got huge in the stomach. After birth there was that overhang again! Even when I hit prepregnancy weight it had not gone down at all :cry: Its not so bad when Im standing up you cant tell at all, but if I bed over or sit down its like over hang on my panty line. I guess its the price we pay for having kids, I can only pray that after this third its not WORSE than it has been. I think the more kids you have for me anyways the harder you have to work to get back to how you were. After #1 I wore smaller pants and tops, after #2 I weighed less and still wore two sizes bigger than after #1!!! I hope you are luckier!


----------



## SweetV

LeahLou said:


> Will update when we get a breather!!
> We're MARRIED!!!!!


Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## LaylaShawn

LeahLou said:


> Will update when we get a breather!!
> We're MARRIED!!!!!


Congratulations :wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## Jalanis22

daddiesgift said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I have a ques....for those that have had more than 1 baby...well i have a bit of belly pooch, does it stretch out when your prgnant and cant notice it or does the stomach get its shape but the pooch u can still notice it?
> 
> As far as I know its just going to stretch and look baby bump, not a baby bump with a pooch. After my first I had a pooch only when sitting down, as standing up I had a flat stomach but then sitting down I had this over hang :nope: I worked out a lot and it went down but not completely away. When I got pregnant with #2 I gained less weight and weighed less than with first pregnancy but I got huge in the stomach. After birth there was that overhang again! Even when I hit prepregnancy weight it had not gone down at all :cry: Its not so bad when Im standing up you cant tell at all, but if I bed over or sit down its like over hang on my panty line. I guess its the price we pay for having kids, I can only pray that after this third its not WORSE than it has been. I think the more kids you have for me anyways the harder you have to work to get back to how you were. After #1 I wore smaller pants and tops, after #2 I weighed less and still wore two sizes bigger than after #1!!! I hope you are luckier!Click to expand...

Aww thanks...ive seen girlss here with babybumps already unlike me i still have my pooch with no bump unless my pooch is covering it..but i see myself the same.


----------



## teacup

Thanks ShanandBoc, Daddiesgift, and Starry Night. The light brown cm has gone now. I haven't got any cramps so I'm hoping everything is okay. I had quite a tough stressful couple of days with work, and was worried it was the cause. Am taking it easy now. xx

Congratulations to Leah! :wedding: xxx


----------



## emalou90

LeahLou said:


> Will update when we get a breather!!
> We're MARRIED!!!!!

Whoop woop! :wedding:
Any other May ladies getting married? :winkwink:


----------



## mmafro

Hey Ladies,COngrats on all the BFP.....I got mine today :) due May 29th 2014, with baby #3 :)


----------



## Lilly12

mmafro said:


> Hey Ladies,COngrats on all the BFP.....I got mine today :) due May 29th 2014, with baby #3 :)

Congrats , welcome to the club :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

LeahLou said:


> Will update when we get a breather!!
> We're MARRIED!!!!!

congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations Leah!!! :)!! Ahhh!


----------



## mmafro

Thanks Lilly :) i still cant believe it, i dont feel pg!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on your wedding, leah!!

Congrats on your bfp, mmafro. We have the same due date! I don't feel overly pregnant either. I get a few signs here and there but nothing consistent yet. The main one I'm getting right now is twinges and pulls and feeling tired all the time.


----------



## Lilly12

I don't have too many symptoms yet either.
Last time morning/all day sickness kicked in at 5.5-6 weeks so *knock on wood* hopefully it'll stay away this time!

My symptoms are sensitive nipples ( I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't breastfeeding), and increased CM and the odd cramping here and there, oh and I am super tired comes 9pm when DD goes to bed :haha:
Oh and my blood pressure is even lower than usual, which sucks!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> I don't have too many symptoms yet either.
> Last time morning/all day sickness kicked in at 5.5-6 weeks so *knock on wood* hopefully it'll stay away this time!
> 
> My symptoms are sensitive nipples ( I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't breastfeeding), and increased CM and the odd cramping here and there, oh and I am super tired comes 9pm when DD goes to bed :haha:
> Oh and my blood pressure is even lower than usual, which sucks!

Hey i have same symptoms except blood pressure...my nipples are sore that when even when i shower and when the water hits my bbs holy crap they hurt...how has ur bump gotten?


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats mmafro!

I did not think this was our month at all. I had just stopped the pill last month, I had two periods two weeks apart, I had 6 days of positive opks and we only bd 3 times, twice was no where near ovulation and once was three days before my first positive opk. The only reason I knew to test is another thread Im on we all test the same day and I forgot to that morning so with second morning urine, I took the test, went and cleaned a little went back and there was the second line! Im still in shock. I dont think its set in at all yet. 

As of now Im just EXTREMELY tired. I shouldve known pregnant as Im always tired because of my two littles but this is cant keep eyes open tired. I have sharp pains when I stand sometimes and no food sounds good and my smell is intensified.


----------



## Jalanis22

I know im preggo lol but when i had done a cheapie it wasnt as dark and now i love the progression it made


----------



## mmafro

I'm having cramping dizziness an holy tired....I had a faint but defiantly there bfp this am an took a cheapie this afternoon an there was no second line...anyone else have this and everything be fine??? I'm a little scared


----------



## daddiesgift

mmafro- do you have pictures of them you can upload? Is your period late? Sometimes some of those cheapies need your expected period to have passed before it will show a dark line.


----------



## StephyB

Lilly12 said:


> 5 weeks today & got my 3+ on a digi :wohoo:

Woo hoo!!! Congrats!! I can't wait to see that on the CB digi!!!


----------



## mmafro

daddiesgift said:


> mmafro- do you have pictures of them you can upload? Is your period late? Sometimes some of those cheapies need your expected period to have passed before it will show a dark line.

At Is 2-3 days late....I have a pic of this morning's I'll post but not the cheapie


----------



## daddiesgift

I wouldnt be too worried a bfp is a bfp. Maybe second test was a dud.


----------



## mmafro

So i went and dug the cheapie test out of the garbage and there was indeed a very very faint pink line, i must not of waited long enough to look and because i took it mid afternoon it was probably diluted, i will get a dollar store one and take it at the end of the week, i must have O'd alot later than i thought, with my DS i got a dark pos at 10DPO!!! here is my test from this am with FMU!!!
 



Attached Files:







45956_10151915716831420_1832652740_n.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lilly12

my cheapies didn't show a dark line until much later than my frers!

EDIT: here's a progression pic of my FRERS, yours looks about the same as mine at 10 dpo :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







progression htps.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jalanis22

Mine either until really lAte...my frers were the darkest first and then cheapies after days later....if u got a positive with a frer dont worry..


----------



## mmafro

Thanks ladies!! you have made me feel so much better!!! :) This is my last chance and if this does not stick hubby is getting snipped in november!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Heres my internet cheapie tests. Starting 13dpo. Im in shock so I keep taking them :haha: Im pretty sure at 10dpo my test was stark white.
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mmafro

Im making an app tomorrow as i have to be watched closely during my pregnancies, if i get in this week i will get her to test me, if not i will buy another form the dollar store!!


----------



## Littlelotus

Jalanis22 said:


> Hey girlss any updates on your bellys? I dont have a belly yet except my small pooch from my daughter lol.

I know I just showed you this in another post but I made a better one :)

So the one in red is me today and the one in grey is me last week...I think that's a bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Littlelotus

mmafro said:


> Im making an app tomorrow as i have to be watched closely during my pregnancies, if i get in this week i will get her to test me, if not i will buy another form the dollar store!!

Welcome! I'm so glad you made it :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

teacup said:


> Thanks ShanandBoc, Daddiesgift, and Starry Night. The light brown cm has gone now. I haven't got any cramps so I'm hoping everything is okay. I had quite a tough stressful couple of days with work, and was worried it was the cause. Am taking it easy now. xx
> 
> Congratulations to Leah! :wedding: xxx

Thats good to hear.

Ive had 3 very busy days when I got a bit last night too.

So yeah definitely have to try and take it a little easier I think :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Littlelotus said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlss any updates on your bellys? I dont have a belly yet except my small pooch from my daughter lol.
> 
> I know I just showed you this in another post but I made a better one :)
> 
> So the one in red is me today and the one in grey is me last week...I think that's a bump!Click to expand...

To me it is a lovely bump.....


----------



## mmafro

Littlelotus said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlss any updates on your bellys? I dont have a belly yet except my small pooch from my daughter lol.
> 
> I know I just showed you this in another post but I made a better one :)
> 
> So the one in red is me today and the one in grey is me last week...I think that's a bump!Click to expand...

That is a perfect little bump :)


----------



## nic18

welcome and congratulations to the newbies :)! 
nothing exciting to report, got midwife app in 2 weeks. oh and MS is hitting me bad :(! can barely keep anything down! least I know it's a good sign :D
how is everyone?


----------



## teacup

ShanandBoc said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ShanandBoc, Daddiesgift, and Starry Night. The light brown cm has gone now. I haven't got any cramps so I'm hoping everything is okay. I had quite a tough stressful couple of days with work, and was worried it was the cause. Am taking it easy now. xx
> 
> Congratulations to Leah! :wedding: xxx
> 
> Thats good to hear.
> 
> Ive had 3 very busy days when I got a bit last night too.
> 
> So yeah definitely have to try and take it a little easier I think :)Click to expand...

Thanks ShanandBoc. Had more light brown cm today. :( Haven't had any severe cramps or anything, only a mild one occasionally.


----------



## ShanandBoc

teacup said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ShanandBoc, Daddiesgift, and Starry Night. The light brown cm has gone now. I haven't got any cramps so I'm hoping everything is okay. I had quite a tough stressful couple of days with work, and was worried it was the cause. Am taking it easy now. xx
> 
> Congratulations to Leah! :wedding: xxx
> 
> Thats good to hear.
> 
> Ive had 3 very busy days when I got a bit last night too.
> 
> So yeah definitely have to try and take it a little easier I think :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ShanandBoc. Had more light brown cm today. :( Haven't had any severe cramps or anything, only a mild one occasionally.Click to expand...

If your feeling anxious go see your doctor for a scan. The stress wont be doing you any good.

Take care and keep me updated. Im sure all is perfectly fine xo


----------



## teacup

ShanandBoc said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ShanandBoc, Daddiesgift, and Starry Night. The light brown cm has gone now. I haven't got any cramps so I'm hoping everything is okay. I had quite a tough stressful couple of days with work, and was worried it was the cause. Am taking it easy now. xx
> 
> Congratulations to Leah! :wedding: xxx
> 
> Thats good to hear.
> 
> Ive had 3 very busy days when I got a bit last night too.
> 
> So yeah definitely have to try and take it a little easier I think :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ShanandBoc. Had more light brown cm today. :( Haven't had any severe cramps or anything, only a mild one occasionally.Click to expand...
> 
> If your feeling anxious go see your doctor for a scan. The stress wont be doing you any good.
> 
> Take care and keep me updated. Im sure all is perfectly fine xoClick to expand...

Thanks, I have just made an appointment at the EPU for a scan tomorrow morning. She said it's probably nothing to worry about but that they will check to see everything is okay. Really hope I get to hear baby's heartbeat. [-o&lt;


----------



## ShanandBoc

Let us know how it goes and try not to worry in the meantime, at least u will get to see bubs <3


----------



## ShanandBoc

Here is my 6 week bump girls, its actually quite firm too :) And my boobies are like rocks!! Looks like ive had them done lol

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/1379508228644_zps0349798c.jpg


----------



## mmafro

Anyone suffering from MS?? When did it start??


----------



## mamaxm

I'm due May 17! May I join? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

kinda freaking out right now, just waiting to hear back from my dr. Was having a lot of MS, and yesterday I woke up feeling 100% normal. My boobs aren't sore, no nausea, no tiredness, nothing. Today Im feeling exactly the same. My first pregnancy I was sick every day until the day he was born, and I don't think your symptoms are supposed to disappear this early on, especially after 2 weeks of constant nausea.


----------



## nic18

mmafro said:


> Anyone suffering from MS?? When did it start??

mine started at 6 weeks :(


----------



## nic18

mamaxm welcome :) 

bumpin hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Bumpin- I'm sure it's nothing you may have just gotten lucky this time! Try not to worry too much while waiting for doctor to phone you back. 

No ms yet but with last two it was after 6 weeks and BAD so I hope this time I won't have any


----------



## mamaxm

mmafro said:


> Anyone suffering from MS?? When did it start??

mine started at 5 weeks maybe 3 or 4 days. it's felt like it's been gone for a while now but every time i think it's gone and start to panic it sneaks back up on me.. and i regret missing it


----------



## bumpin2012

she's sending me for a scan, just waiting to hear from them as to when, likely in a few days. never thought I'd be so unhappy about NOT being ill... sigh... going to be a long couple of days.


----------



## emalou90

mamaxm said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> Anyone suffering from MS?? When did it start??
> 
> mine started at 5 weeks maybe 3 or 4 days. it's felt like it's been gone for a while now but every time i think it's gone and start to panic it sneaks back up on me.. and i regret missing itClick to expand...

I haven't had any yet. Touch wood!
I am fighting nausea off slightly now and again during the day :dohh:


----------



## Phantom

I've had nausea and some vomiting for a week now, but today was the first day it was in the morning.


----------



## Mimi85

hey bumpin, sorry to hear you're going through this stress, just wanted to offer support and say that Im in the same boat as you. I was having very few symptoms( a tiny bit nauseated in the evening, sore nips, cramps, sore back) but now absolutely nothing. Im also going for a private scan for reasurance. Im sure we are both fine and that our babies are perfectly healthy but the stress is hard to deal with. 

keep us updated hun xoxoxox

hope everyone else is doing great and had a lovely weekend :) 

congrats to the new ladies!


----------



## teacup

bumpin2012 said:


> kinda freaking out right now, just waiting to hear back from my dr. Was having a lot of MS, and yesterday I woke up feeling 100% normal. My boobs aren't sore, no nausea, no tiredness, nothing. Today Im feeling exactly the same. My first pregnancy I was sick every day until the day he was born, and I don't think your symptoms are supposed to disappear this early on, especially after 2 weeks of constant nausea.

I don't think you have anything to worry about. Hormones fluctuate during pregnancy, and symptoms come and go. You'll be fine. xx

I'm still spotting, nervous about my scan tomorrow - really hope everything is okay. :cry:


----------



## bumpin2012

thanks tea cup, I'm thinking you are right. I was so sure this pregnancy would be like my last, that it just doesn't seem right to feel ok at this point. Either way, I'm going for a scan and will have some reassurance at the very least.


----------



## Starry Night

teacup - sorry that you're still spotting. I hope the scan shows a healthy bub and that the spotting is just one of those things. I've spotted in all of my pregnancies, even my healthy one, so I understand how scary it can be.

bumpin - good luck with your scan. With my son my ms disappeared overnight too. It freaked me out! I think as long as you're not spotting or cramping as well, then it could just be a hormone fluctuation. Who knows? It could all come roaring back in a day or too. I'm hoping for the best!

Mimi85 - good luck with your scan as well. Hope you see a lovely heartbeat! 

afm - no real sickness yet but that usually hits around 6 weeks. I do get a little bit of queasiness or my gag reflexes will be higher than normal but I mostly feel normal other than feeling this "prescence" in my pelvic area. It feels solid in there with lots of twinges and pulling. I hardly got any with my last two mmc so I'm hoping this a good sign everything is growing as it should.


----------



## daddiesgift

Has everyone told their friends and family they are expecting? We have only told one friend. In a way Im anxious to tell everyone because I am excited although Im cautious over the negativity that could come with telling everyone. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Phantom

Just booked my scan for Friday! What are the odds I'll see a heartbeat?


----------



## magicwhisper

the whole day sickness today :sick:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Got my 3+ on a clearblue digital today, can stop testing now, got 2-3 last week but wanted to see the progression:happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

I got a 3+ on a digi at 5 weeks and now 2 days later it says 2-3 again, ugh .. so annoying :(


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Lilly12 said:


> I got a 3+ on a digi at 5 weeks and now 2 days later it says 2-3 again, ugh .. so annoying :(

Appparently it can go backwards if you have been drinking more or if the HCG levels are more diluted because you're peeing more often. Don't let it get to you, I did a test 2 days ago and it wasn't showing the 3+ when it should have been as I would have beeen 5 weeks 2 days.


----------



## Lilly12

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> I got a 3+ on a digi at 5 weeks and now 2 days later it says 2-3 again, ugh .. so annoying :(
> 
> Appparently it can go backwards if you have been drinking more or if the HCG levels are more diluted because you're peeing more often. Don't let it get to you, I did a test 2 days ago and it wasn't showing the 3+ when it should have been as I would have beeen 5 weeks 2 days.Click to expand...

Thanks, when I got the 3+ I used FMU, today I did use FMU but I saved it in a cup for about 2 hours before testing. I also did drink a bottle of gatorade before going to bed so that might be why it was more diluted since I usually don't drink that much before bed.


----------



## teacup

daddiesgift said:


> Has everyone told their friends and family they are expecting? We have only told one friend. In a way Im anxious to tell everyone because I am excited although Im cautious over the negativity that could come with telling everyone. I dont know what to do.

We haven't told anyone, we're waiting until 12 weeks. If everything is okay in my scan tomorrow then we only have 5 and a half weeks left to wait. :thumbup: 

Family tell friends and friends tell friends, and then you get people saying congratulations. I don't want to risk people saying 'congratulations!' after we may have heard we're having a miscarriage. :nope:


----------



## teacup

Lilly12 said:


> I got a 3+ on a digi at 5 weeks and now 2 days later it says 2-3 again, ugh .. so annoying :(

I've heard tests aren't really reliable for checking hCG progression. Even two tests the same brand aren't the same sensitivity, and urine from one morning can vary so much from urine from another. Best stop testing and just enjoy being pregnant. :thumbup: xx


----------



## SweetV

I also had the same issues where all my symptoms disappeared. First at 6 weeks then they came back a bit and again last week at 7 weeks. I went to the clinic and because of my history they got me in for a scan and blood work same day. They moved up my due date until April 31/May 1 and told me it was just the hormones levelling out and not to stress HCG was 108000. When they let me listen to the heartbeat I cried. Best of luck to you and your scans. It is such a stressful time when we should be enjoying every minute. I feel like I am either sick and hating it or not sick and wishing I was!!! Yep crazy!!!


----------



## Lilly12

well guess I don't need to worry, just did a left over FRER and the test line showed up instantly and I actually had to wait a few seconds for the control line to show up, after only holding urine for an hour, if that!! :thumbup:

Stupid CB digi's !
 



Attached Files:







5w2d.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jalanis22

Im never EVER using digis anymore...they arent as sensitive as FRER...im dissapointed i even wasted money on them.


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> well guess I don't need to worry, just did a left over FRER and the test line showed up instantly and I actually had to wait a few seconds for the control line to show up, after only holding urine for an hour, if that!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stupid CB digi's !

Heyy whats the update on ur belly?? I still have no belly :nope:


----------



## Littlelotus

daddiesgift said:


> Has everyone told their friends and family they are expecting? We have only told one friend. In a way Im anxious to tell everyone because I am excited although Im cautious over the negativity that could come with telling everyone. I dont know what to do.

I wasn't going to announce it until after my scan on the third, I wanted to make sure that it didn't get back to my work until I was ready to announce it to my boss. However, they laid me off on Friday so at my daughters birthday party on Saturday we told the whole family and then later announced it to all of our friends. This will be an interesting pregnancy. My husband is a full time student, so I was supporting us. Now it looks like we will need to figure out a way to get by. We have enough savings to live tightly for a while, but it's the lack of health insurance that has me kind of freaked out :dohh:

We are staying positive, and I am using this as an excuse to make a career change. I figure when one door closes, the another will open.


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> well guess I don't need to worry, just did a left over FRER and the test line showed up instantly and I actually had to wait a few seconds for the control line to show up, after only holding urine for an hour, if that!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stupid CB digi's !
> 
> Heyy whats the update on ur belly?? I still have no belly :nope:Click to expand...

It's still about the same :thumbup:


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> well guess I don't need to worry, just did a left over FRER and the test line showed up instantly and I actually had to wait a few seconds for the control line to show up, after only holding urine for an hour, if that!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stupid CB digi's !
> 
> Heyy whats the update on ur belly?? I still have no belly :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It's still about the same :thumbup:Click to expand...

When is ur first scan due on?


----------



## Lilly12

Uh my first and last real ultrasound is at 20 weeks.

But I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and she might do one real quick but she doesn't do measurements etc .

when's your first appointment?


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Uh my first and last real ultrasound is at 20 weeks.
> 
> But I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and she might do one real quick but she doesn't do measurements etc .
> 
> when's your first appointment?

Oh yea i forgot about your midwife...mine is on oct/9 when im 8 wks and its also midwife visit.


----------



## Phantom

I can no longer stand the smell of my body wash among other things. I took LO to the park today and I swear I could smell the mushrooms growing under the grass. I feel like a dog. Lol


----------



## Littlelotus

Phantom said:


> I can no longer stand the smell of my body wash among other things. I took LO to the park today and I swear I could smell the mushrooms growing under the grass. I feel like a dog. Lol

Haha. I have not had any intense smell aversions except cattle pastures. Gross!


----------



## Littlelotus

LeahLou said:


> Will update when we get a breather!!
> We're MARRIED!!!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## mamaxm

Phantom said:


> I can no longer stand the smell of my body wash among other things. I took LO to the park today and I swear I could smell the mushrooms growing under the grass. I feel like a dog. Lol

I keep smelling mushrooms too! Weird!


----------



## nic18

I can't stand the smell of anything! I feel myself breathing through my mouth instead of my nose :haha:


----------



## mmafro

Starting to feel gaggy....especially when I think about it *gag* hoping I start to feel pg soon....come on baby grow...dr app booked for next tuesday :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey girls any update photos on your bumps?


----------



## nic18

Jalanis sounds good I will go take one :haha:


----------



## nic18

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/20130906_104658_zps95256271.jpg
*this is 4 weeks 5 days*

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/20130924_155322_zps51da0169.jpg
*this is today  6w6d*


----------



## Jalanis22

nic18 said:


> I can't stand the smell of anything! I feel myself breathing through my mouth instead of my nose :haha:




nic18 said:


> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/20130906_104658_zps95256271.jpg
> *this is 4 weeks 5 days*
> 
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/20130924_155322_zps51da0169.jpg
> *this is today  6w6d*

Aww its adorable...cute bump.


----------



## 4magpies

I will take a pic later and see if any difference. 

Sorry I've been away all weekend. Hope everyone is well. My nausea is back today. Ergh!

xx


----------



## emalou90

Will take onelater :flow:


----------



## nic18

you can tell I like leopard print :haha:! :dohh:


----------



## bumpin2012

Had my scan today - Baby measures exactly 7 weeks, and a tiny heartbeat was flickering away. Feeling SOOOO much better now that I've seen that :)


----------



## Lilly12

4w6d in the morning when I woke up



5w1d in the evening


----------



## emalou90

Beautiful lils xxx


----------



## emalou90

1. Two weekends ago. 2. Last week.
3. Tonight. 4. Tonight.

https://i39.tinypic.com/mlh8r5.jpg


----------



## nic18

lily that looks like a proper little bump :)! cute


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww everyones bump is too cutee...i havent posted one of mine yet because of my pooch u cant really notice a bump


----------



## Jalanis22

nic18 said:


> you can tell I like leopard print :haha:! :dohh:

Lol yes i just noticed


----------



## stouffer

Well my bump is all bloat but when I lie down I think I can feel the top of my uterus already?! Which is really quite early but second baby so maybe I'm not making it up :lol:

I had my GP appointment today. It all feels official now I've been referred to the midwife. He said the scan is between 12-14 weeks. Eek if it's 14 weeks I will go nuts waiting!!!

He also put me down for flu jab and whooping cough vaccine. Anyone else getting those?


----------



## Littlelotus

I love all these bump pictures! So cute!!


----------



## Jalanis22

stouffer said:


> Well my bump is all bloat but when I lie down I think I can feel the top of my uterus already?! Which is really quite early but second baby so maybe I'm not making it up :lol:
> 
> I had my GP appointment today. It all feels official now I've been referred to the midwife. He said the scan is between 12-14 weeks. Eek if it's 14 weeks I will go nuts waiting!!!
> 
> He also put me down for flu jab and whooping cough vaccine. Anyone else getting those?

How cqn u find the top of the uterus ive tried touching my stomach but i feel nothing but maybe its brcause i have a small pooch and not a tight stomach


----------



## Littlelotus

Jalanis22 said:


> stouffer said:
> 
> 
> Well my bump is all bloat but when I lie down I think I can feel the top of my uterus already?! Which is really quite early but second baby so maybe I'm not making it up :lol:
> 
> I had my GP appointment today. It all feels official now I've been referred to the midwife. He said the scan is between 12-14 weeks. Eek if it's 14 weeks I will go nuts waiting!!!
> 
> He also put me down for flu jab and whooping cough vaccine. Anyone else getting those?
> 
> How cqn u find the top of the uterus ive tried touching my stomach but i feel nothing but maybe its brcause i have a small pooch and not a tight stomachClick to expand...

Is this your first pregnancy? If so your uterus might not be to a point you can feel it yet. If you've had a child before, then you should be able to feel it, but it might not feel like you expect it to. Usually mine is a little ball in my lower left side but now mine feels a little gushier, and it's more centered.


----------



## Jalanis22

Littlelotus said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stouffer said:
> 
> 
> Well my bump is all bloat but when I lie down I think I can feel the top of my uterus already?! Which is really quite early but second baby so maybe I'm not making it up :lol:
> 
> I had my GP appointment today. It all feels official now I've been referred to the midwife. He said the scan is between 12-14 weeks. Eek if it's 14 weeks I will go nuts waiting!!!
> 
> He also put me down for flu jab and whooping cough vaccine. Anyone else getting those?
> 
> How cqn u find the top of the uterus ive tried touching my stomach but i feel nothing but maybe its brcause i have a small pooch and not a tight stomachClick to expand...
> 
> Is this your first pregnancy? If so your uterus might not be to a point you can feel it yet. If you've had a child before, then you should be able to feel it, but it might not feel like you expect it to. Usually mine is a little ball in my lower left side but now mine feels a little gushier, and it's more centered.Click to expand...


This is going to be my second pregnancy but since i have a small pooch i cant really notice or feel it.


----------



## Lilly12

first appointment today at 5w3d and immediately saw the sac and tiny white line in it which was the fetal pole :wohoo:


----------



## LaylaShawn

Bump - it is wonderful to see the heartbeat!! Congrats!:happydance:

Ladies your bumps are adorable! 

Someone said congratulations to me today and touched my belly. I don't know how to feel about that. lots of people have commented on my weight gain.


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> first appointment today at 5w3d and immediately saw the sac and tiny white line in it which was the fetal pole :wohoo:

Aww those are exciting news...i cant wait for my first scan but still have two more weeks to go.


----------



## Starry Night

Lily - congrats on seeing the little beanie on your scan! I'm sure your next scan will show a strong heart beat! Good news!

I'm loving the bumps! A little jealous too. lol I am just too flabby to notice anything. At night my flab goes hard with bloat. I do think I'll be showing somewhat soon. I showed with my son at 14 weeks and the second is supposed to be earlier.


----------



## Jalanis22

Starry Night said:


> Lily - congrats on seeing the little beanie on your scan! I'm sure your next scan will show a strong heart beat! Good news!
> 
> I'm loving the bumps! A little jealous too. lol I am just too flabby to notice anything. At night my flab goes hard with bloat. I do think I'll be showing somewhat soon. I showed with my son at 14 weeks and the second is supposed to be earlier.

Lets see when i start showing...it doesnt look like anytime soon for me but well see. I just have a small pooch


----------



## KatyW

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? 6 weeks today, some morning sickness kicked in at 5 weeks, just like with my last pregnancy.


----------



## stouffer

Hey Katy :)

We are due a day apart!


----------



## emalou90

LaylaShawn said:


> Bump - it is wonderful to see the heartbeat!! Congrats!:happydance:
> 
> Ladies your bumps are adorable!
> 
> Someone said congratulations to me today and *touched my belly*. I don't know how to feel about that. lots of people have commented on my weight gain.

I'm not keen on this until mines clearly poking out! (And it's someone I know) :growlmad:


----------



## nic18

congratulations to the new ladies joining :)! 
yay for everyone who has seen heartbeat and their babies :) :happydance:!

I'm 7weeks today :)! got the midwife on 8th October :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

How do i make a cute link to my pregnancy journal like some of u have?


----------



## nic18

see the little globe above where you type? click that in your signature and the blue highlighted bit you can write what you want :) just keep the bit thats not highlighted to link in to your page :)


----------



## mmafro

Digi said pregnant 1-2 when by now it should have said 2-3 I'm a little nervous :(


----------



## 4magpies

You could have implanted later than you thought, especially with a natural cycle. Try not to worry to much. Results can vary due to a few things. 

Cute bumps and yay for babies and heart beats on scans. 

My scan is 2 weeks tomorrow and I can't wait!!

Going to buy some maternity bras this weekend as my boobs are killing me. Just keeps getting worse, and they're massive!?


----------



## ShanandBoc

nic18 said:


> see the little globe above where you type? click that in your signature and the blue highlighted bit you can write what you want :) just keep the bit thats not highlighted to link in to your page :)

Am i being dumb i cant work it out? I clicked on the globe and theres only one spot to type in the link and thats it? 

Im going to blame my baby brain :dohh:


----------



## mamaxm

mmafro said:


> Digi said pregnant 1-2 when by now it should have said 2-3 I'm a little nervous :(

from what i've read our hormones our fluctuating so much pregnancy tests aren't a good way to track your progress once you've gotten a positive. throw em out! :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Nevermind, i worked it out!!


----------



## mmafro

Thanks ladies...I'm just being paranoid because this is the last chance I get and I always wanyed 3 babies...and I know I'm probably being selfish because I already have two but this has always been my dream...in my eyes my family will finally be complete!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

mamaxm said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> Digi said pregnant 1-2 when by now it should have said 2-3 I'm a little nervous :(
> 
> from what i've read our hormones our fluctuating so much pregnancy tests aren't a good way to track your progress once you've gotten a positive. throw em out! :hugs:Click to expand...

I heard this too, mmafro dont worry im sure all is just fine :) :hugs:


----------



## mmafro

Tmi....has anyone bbeen having horrible diarrhea? ??


----------



## KatyW

Mmafro - I am not having it with this pregnancy but I did have diarrhea with my previous pregnancy (seemed like it kicked off morning sickness for me).

Stouffer - Thanks for the welcome :). When is your first appointment? Mine is next week.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome Katyw i dont think ive welcomed u yet! Its hard to keep up.

No diarrhea here (yet) Hope u feel better soon mmafro x


----------



## stouffer

KatyW said:


> Mmafro - I am not having it with this pregnancy but I did have diarrhea with my previous pregnancy (seemed like it kicked off morning sickness for me).
> 
> Stouffer - Thanks for the welcome :). When is your first appointment? Mine is next week.

I won't have my first proper appointment for another 4 weeks when I'll meet with the midwife. Should get my first scan 2-3 weeks after that.

Will you get a scan at your appointment?


----------



## SweetV

Good Morning Ladies :flower:
I was suppose to have my first appt yesterday with the mw but they called and cancelled it right before the appt. I have to admit I'm a a little disappointed and they didn't even book another appt. Just said they would get back to me. :shrug: I think it's the crazy hormones but I was really looking forward to going, and then I just wanted to cry :haha:
I hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Lilly12

mmafro said:


> Digi said pregnant 1-2 when by now it should have said 2-3 I'm a little nervous :(

Don't trust these stupid tests! They're garbage !
Mine went to 3+ then back to 2-3 so I freaked out.
Did a frer and my test line was so much darker than the control line , then had my first appointment yesterday and she did an ultrasound and saw the sac & tiny fetal pole, so I'm right on track.
Those digis are a waste of money


----------



## KatyW

stouffer said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Mmafro - I am not having it with this pregnancy but I did have diarrhea with my previous pregnancy (seemed like it kicked off morning sickness for me).
> 
> Stouffer - Thanks for the welcome :). When is your first appointment? Mine is next week.
> 
> I won't have my first proper appointment for another 4 weeks when I'll meet with the midwife. Should get my first scan 2-3 weeks after that.
> 
> Will you get a scan at your appointment?Click to expand...

Hi! I should get my scan next week, but I think I only get a few after that as long as everything is progressing typically. I will be 7 weeks when I go in.


----------



## Jalanis22

mmafro said:


> Tmi....has anyone bbeen having horrible diarrhea? ??

I had diarrhea for like 2 days but i only did it 2 times but for now ive been constipated...make sure you keep yourself hydrated.


----------



## daddiesgift

mmafro- I had diarrhea for a day or two. Ive been eating fairly well and drinking more water than I have all year :haha: SO thirsty. So I dont know what was up with that.

5 weeks today!! 4 weeks and 3 days till my first midwife appointment. Not sure if Ill get a scan then or not. :shrug: I know my insurance says they only allow one ultrasound unless medically necessary but I also know most women with my insurance get one around 9-12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. So maybe I will! We dont want to find out the gender this time so the less I get the less temptation Ill have to just say "tell me!" :haha:

Heres my "bump" pic. I know at 5 weeks there is pretty much no way its an actual bump but more bloat and fat in my case.:haha: I didnt truely start to show till 15+ weeks with my two prior pregnancies.

EDIT: Dont mind my folded down granny panties :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







photo (18).jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emalou90

daddiesgift said:


> EDIT: Dont mind my folded down granny panties :rofl:

We're pregnant women - what else is there? :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

OH was so sad "Awe now you are going to get those huge panties again! Just when I started to get them all thrown away." :rofl: When pregnant they look normal but post partum and now they are right below my belly button :rofl:


----------



## Jalanis22

I still see no bump on me but i keep thinking its my small pooch that wint let me see it, other than STILL sore boobs and a lot of CM...


----------



## magicwhisper

I get a bad belly most days, ms has worsened just threw up for the first time :dohh:


----------



## bumpin2012

I have a small amount of bloat, and left over "extra junk" from my previous pregnancy. With G, I didn't start showing until closer to 30 weeks! Even at delivery I was still pretty small. I doubt I'll start taking pictures until its actual baby bump


----------



## magicwhisper

Well baby celebrated me being 8 weeks by making me throw up :dohh:


----------



## KatyW

Shanandboc, thanks for the welcome.

I hope you feel better, Magicwhisper. I'm having all day nausea over here, and it's not fun being hungry and sick at the same time.

Daddiesgift, I'm in the granny panties already too. Ha. Sorry, husband. ;)


----------



## magicwhisper

As long as I don't throw up in work I will be fine :dohh:


----------



## emalou90

magicwhisper said:


> As long as I don't throw up in work I will be fine :dohh:

This is why I'm so pleased i Work three days a week.


----------



## magicwhisper

i wish i did, i work in a school with 4-5 year olds all day every day:dohh:

i love my work but i am so tired all the time :haha:


----------



## mmafro

Well 5 weeks today and im feeling a bit more pregnant as MS slapped me in the face LOL


----------



## Excalibur

I haven't been on for a few days so I had lot's to catch up on, I haven't got time to reply to everyone individually though, sorry :(

I hope everyone who is suffering with MS feels better soon :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies and Congratulations on your BFP's.

Good luck to everyone who has their first Midwife appointments soon or Ultrasounds, hope everything goes well :D


----------



## Jalanis22

Happy to annouce im 6 weeks today!! 2 more weeks to go for my first scan and midwife appt.


----------



## Excalibur

Jalanis - Happy 6 weeks :happydance:


----------



## nic18

happy 6 weeks :)


----------



## Lilly12

Happy 6 weeks Jalanis!


----------



## Phantom

I'm sick with a cold. Any recommendations on what I can take for it? I know advil is out.

I have my ultrasound tomorrow. My husband can't go and my mom is in the hospital so I have to go alone which I really don't want to do in case something is wrong. Can anyone tell me what to expect at around 6 weeks? Should I be upset if there's no heartbeat?


----------



## Lilly12

We saw the heartbeat with DD at exactly 6 weeks, I think there's a good chance you will see it.
But your dates might be a little off or so , so yes in your 6th week there's always a chance you won't see it yet.
Good luck!


----------



## Jalanis22

Phantom said:


> I'm sick with a cold. Any recommendations on what I can take for it? I know advil is out.
> 
> I have my ultrasound tomorrow. My husband can't go and my mom is in the hospital so I have to go alone which I really don't want to do in case something is wrong. Can anyone tell me what to expect at around 6 weeks? Should I be upset if there's no heartbeat?

For a cold Tylenol is good.


----------



## JLeeCT

Hi everyone! I passed the 8 week mark yesterday and feel like time is moving so slowly. I have no appetite and get terrible heartburn at night that is so bad I sometimes throw up. I can't believe I have to wait three more weeks for my next ultrasound.

Does anyone else feel constantly nervous that the pregnancy will fail? I am terrified that the baby will stop growing or that I will miscarry even though everything I read tells me that once you hear a heartbeat those odds decrease every day. It's my very first pregnancy and it took me a while to get here (I have PCOS and used Clomid/IUI) so I think I am just extra anxious.:cry:

Anyone have advice or kind words?


----------



## daddiesgift

4 more weeks till I see anyone at all about this pregnancy :haha:


----------



## stargazer0726

can I join? May 4th is my due date! Had an ultrasound on Monday and baby looked great with a strong heart beat of 163!!!


----------



## emalou90

Welcome stargazer :)


----------



## bumpin2012

JLeeCT said:


> Hi everyone! I passed the 8 week mark yesterday and feel like time is moving so slowly. I have no appetite and get terrible heartburn at night that is so bad I sometimes throw up. I can't believe I have to wait three more weeks for my next ultrasound.
> 
> Does anyone else feel constantly nervous that the pregnancy will fail? I am terrified that the baby will stop growing or that I will miscarry even though everything I read tells me that once you hear a heartbeat those odds decrease every day. It's my very first pregnancy and it took me a while to get here (I have PCOS and used Clomid/IUI) so I think I am just extra anxious.:cry:
> 
> Anyone have advice or kind words?

I think feeling nervous while pregnant is very normal. With G, I agonized over every "milestone" right up to delivery and at 16 months, Im still worried about everything. The vast majority of pregnancies are successful, and now that you have seen/heard a heartbeat the chance of miscarrying is less than 5% which means 95% of women go on to have successful pregnancies. First pregnancies are super scary, because NOTHING is normal to you. I know of many women who have purchased/rented a fetal heartbeat monitor and once you can find the heartbeat find it very reassuring. I am considering buying one for this pregnancy, simply for the reassurance


----------



## magicwhisper

i worry too :hugs:
happy 6 weeks :happydance:

finally got s booking appointment woooooo


----------



## KatyW

JLeeCT - Hugs. It is so normal to feel afraid at times, especially if this is your first pregnancy. Pregnancy hormones do a havoc on our emotions as well as body. It's exactly what we want to get our sweet baby, & worth it, but it is not easy either. The first trimester can be testy, hang in there.


----------



## Perseids

Hey ladies! I haven't had internet for awhile. How is everyone doing?

I have been unbelievably sick these last few weeks. I wish it was just "morning sickness". I could barely get out of bed at all yesterday. It seems like all that I do these days is sleep and throw up. It'll totally be worth it in the long run, though.

I have my first appointment with a midwife on October 10. I am so nervous about it. I do not like doctors/people touching me and I have a needle phobia. Hah. My boyfriend is going with me to the appointment. We're super excited to see the heartbeat!

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs2:


----------



## Excalibur

Phantom - I hope you feel better soon.

Good luck with your Ultrasound tomorrow.

JLeeCT - I know exactly how you feel! I guess if you are not bleeding, not in any serious pain etc then everything is progressing as it should, if you are ever unsure, POAS :winkwink: I would highly recommend a fetal doppler, helped me loads with reassurance with my first pregnancy, thinking of getting another one this time round.

Magicwhisper - Yay for your booking appointment :yipee:

Stargazer - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations.

Perseids - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## stargazer0726

has anyone told friends/family yet? We have told a few friend who knew we were trying but no none else. Hubby is really wanting to tell people but i'm hesitant which is wierd because with our two olders we told people after peeing on the stick. Having older children (7 &5) adds a whole different level of complication to this...


----------



## Excalibur

Stargazer - We have told close family and a few close friends.


----------



## Rosie06

Hi ladies hoping to join you in here! wanted to wait until I had my first scan.

been a long road to conceive this baby DD1 was IVF and so is this pregnancy, had my scan on Monday which revealed we are having TWINS still in shock and don't quite believe its happening to us but thrilled and on:cloud9: at the same time :D

as it stands my due date is 6th may, however apparntley they don't let you go over 38 weeks but joining the group on which my due date is as I don't know actual hospital policy on multiples!

symptoms wise have had really bad tiredness from pretty much 4weeks! and nausea kicked in at 5 weeks if I wake feeling sick I have it all day not been physically sick that often :/

look forward to sharing the journey with you all :D


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Welcome to thread and Congratulations on your twins, how exciting! :D


----------



## bumpin2012

we've told family and close, friends. my work has already figured it out. 

Rosie: congrats on twins! how exciting!


----------



## Mimi85

hi girls,

can you please take me off the may due date list? I am misscarying.

xoxox

thanks for everything girls


----------



## Jalanis22

Mimi85 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> can you please take me off the may due date list? I am misscarying.
> 
> xoxox
> 
> thanks for everything girls

Aww im so sorry Mimi....ill have u in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## LaylaShawn

JLeeCT said:


> Hi everyone! I passed the 8 week mark yesterday and feel like time is moving so slowly. I have no appetite and get terrible heartburn at night that is so bad I sometimes throw up. I can't believe I have to wait three more weeks for my next ultrasound.
> 
> Does anyone else feel constantly nervous that the pregnancy will fail? I am terrified that the baby will stop growing or that I will miscarry even though everything I read tells me that once you hear a heartbeat those odds decrease every day. It's my very first pregnancy and it took me a while to get here (I have PCOS and used Clomid/IUI) so I think I am just extra anxious.:cry:
> 
> Anyone have advice or kind words?


I feel exactly the way you do. I saw my babies heartbeat at 6 weeks. I have another scan at 8 weeks and I am so nervous something will go wrong. This is my first baby too. We TTC for almost 2 years and got pregnant from IVF. 

I don't have much advice as I'm in your shoes. I guess we both have to have faith everything will be alright. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm here if you want to chat. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Jlee and Layla I feel the same. 

Mines an IVF baby too. 

I got this today at 5+2 yay! So pleased. Reassured the spotting was nothing now. Looking forward to my scan a week Thursday at 7 weeks!!

https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3912/wdax.jpg


----------



## emalou90

Rosie06 said:


> Hi ladies hoping to join you in here! wanted to wait until I had my first scan.
> 
> been a long road to conceive this baby DD1 was IVF and so is this pregnancy, had my scan on Monday which revealed we are having TWINS still in shock and don't quite believe its happening to us but thrilled and on:cloud9: at the same time :D
> 
> as it stands my due date is 6th may, however apparntley they don't let you go over 38 weeks but joining the group on which my due date is as I don't know actual hospital policy on multiples!
> 
> symptoms wise have had really bad tiredness from pretty much 4weeks! and nausea kicked in at 5 weeks if I wake feeling sick I have it all day not been physically sick that often :/
> 
> look forward to sharing the journey with you all :D

Congratulations on twins Hun :happydance: lucky lucky lady. But deserving after IVF xxxx


----------



## LaylaShawn

Congrats 4mags! That is reassuring. Glad all is well!

Hi Rosie!


----------



## mmafro

I love the baby bump pics :D, i wont have a decent baby bump probably until 12 weeks, im a heavy girl as it is so once my belly rounds out some i will take a pic :)


----------



## mmafro

LeahLou said:


> *So excited to make this thread!! All momma's due in May are welcome to come and chat about pregnancy's up's and down's! We're here to support each other and commiserate together  Come find your bump buddies and congrats everyone!! *
> 
> :happydance::flower:List of May Momma's to be!! :flower::happydance:
> 
> 
> *May 1*
> ttclou25
> 
> *May 3*
> Leahlou
> Excalibur
> Squeeker
> 
> *May 4*
> SweetV
> 
> *May 5*
> Perseids
> 
> *May 7*
> magicwhisper
> 
> *May 8*
> 1baby2010
> Ece77
> Mimi85
> shell-bell
> JLeeCT
> 
> *May 9*
> Rebaby
> JillieBean
> 
> *May 10*
> HannahGraceee
> 
> *May 11*
> gaves99
> runawayface
> 
> *May 12*
> Mapleroo
> Merrymint
> 
> *May 13*
> Bumpin2012
> 
> *May 14*
> Mrs_Wright
> nic18
> Phoenix_Risin
> 
> *May 15 *
> ShelbyLC
> 
> *May 16*
> Phantom
> 
> *May 18*
> emalou90
> 
> *May 19*
> ShanandBoc
> Teacup
> 
> *May 22*
> Jalanis22
> em91
> stouffer
> 
> *May 24*
> Lilly12
> 
> *May 25 *
> Romy
> 
> *May 28*
> 4magpies
> 
> All team yellow until December/January!! :yellow:
> ​
> 
> Got my :bfp: August 22 :)
> Anyone wanna be bump buddies and track our pregnancies??
> 
> I'm having a lot of symptoms (cramping, sore boobs, nausea, cravings, headaches, exhaustion, cranky, food aversion, lots of CM, etc) and have our first doctor's appointment on Monday to check blood levels!
> 
> :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Also, teacup made us a special signature for MAY BABIES!!! Thanks girl!! Congrats again everyone!! Heres the URL:
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1981587-may-emeralds-2014-a.html"][*IMG]https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/bananabeetle/mayemeralds_zpsd0ba18f5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> (remove the *s)

can you put me for the 29th :)


----------



## MerryMint

Mimi, so sorry for your loss.

I won't be around much for awhile. Between the toddler and the constant MS, my free time is spent sleeping. 

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Phantom

I had my scan today! I had a student doing it though and she was pretty horrible. She made me put the internal probe in myself, then dropped it, made me put it back in after it had been on the floor. The picture isn't very good because she clearly wasn't putting it in far enough at all. But I saw the heartbeat which is all that matters! I had a horrible nightmare last night about going to my scan and them telling me there's no need to do the scan and I looked down and I was covered in blood. I am so relieved!!

Heartbeat was 122. Is that about where it should be? Ive never had a scan this early so I don't know.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/5f6ec8ea-a488-4e4c-9cf7-ecd6072f0a7d_zpsfa706988.jpg


----------



## mmafro

She made you do it??? After it was on the floor??? I would have complained, i have been a student nurse before and we would ahve been in huge trouble for doing something like that!!... As for heart beat that sounds pretty good, maybe a boy for it being on the lower end??? i dont think i will be going for my first scan til at least 12 weeks!!


----------



## 4magpies

Surely that's not hygienic?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey girlies :) i had my scan today! Measuring a week later :) 9W today! Due date 3/05/14
So if you can bump me up xx


----------



## 4magpies

Great news Hannah!

My boobs are hardly hurting today and this is making me worry. 

Have anyone else's done this or is it just me being silly?


----------



## mmafro

my bbs have not really been sore at all!!

Anyone know if protein shakes and bars are ok during pregnancy???


----------



## 4magpies

Yes aslong as they aren't high in caffeine ect. 

I had to have then for my IVF as you have to do high protein.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Mimi85 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> can you please take me off the may due date list? I am misscarying.
> 
> xoxox
> 
> thanks for everything girls

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm sorry for your lose mimi :( xx


----------



## mmafro

HAs anyone heard of access bars from melaleuca?? I was wondering if they were ok, im gonna have to check the caffeine in them


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya can I join please I'm due my baby on the 27th may 2014 :happydance:


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats!


----------



## mmafro

Welcome fairydust, only two days ahead of me :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhh :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## schultzie18

Hi ladies. I just found this thread. I would love to join. I am due may 12. I had my first scan done and got to hear the heart beat! 146bpm


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm noticing quite a few Canadians, on this thread! nice to see :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats FairyDust! A day before me :winkwink:


----------



## Lilly12

Welcome Fairydust! 

Ugh I had no sign of MS until we went out to eat on Tues.
Ever since then I am nauseous all day and stuck on the couch with no energy and having a lot of bowel movements.
I know we ate something wrong as DH had a ton of toilet trips that night too.. but it's been 4 days and DH is feeling fine and I am not... maybe it triggered MS? :(
I hope not, was hoping to avoid MS this time


----------



## daddiesgift

I really shouldnt say this as it will probably jinks me and it will hit me hard, but Im not really feeling pregnant at all. Especially compared to the other two pregnancies. Im just really tired, I had stretching pain yesterday and at times I feel sick if I havent ate. But those could all be things non related to pregnancy! Im not too worried I just think its weird


----------



## stouffer

Cute bump HannahGraceee :)

I am getting an actual bump already too plus a very firm bloat above it.

I'm small-framed and this is my second baby and already my tummy is sticking out further than my boobs. At 6.5 weeks I look like I did at 17 or 18 weeks last time.

I'm a bit worried people close to me will guess. We haven't told anyone about the baby yet.

Any tips for hiding it?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks Hun :)

Scarves are good to wear to hide it :) xx


----------



## stargazer0726

I have been wearing these shawls from old navy and they help hide my bump a lot!


----------



## mmafro

daddiesgift said:


> I really shouldnt say this as it will probably jinks me and it will hit me hard, but Im not really feeling pregnant at all. Especially compared to the other two pregnancies. Im just really tired, I had stretching pain yesterday and at times I feel sick if I havent ate. But those could all be things non related to pregnancy! Im not too worried I just think its weird

I had MS once, other than being very crampy and moody i dont feel pregnant either, i was sick almost instantly with my other two pregnancies so this really worries me :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not really feeling overly pregnant all the time either. But it's still so early for me. Even with my one successful pregnancy I didn't start to get all the symptoms until about 6 weeks. I am starting to feel a bit yuckier though and I could sleep all day. The baby is barely starting to form and it takes THIS much energy for me to grow him/her??? I think I mostly feel gross from being tired, hungry and constipated.

I'm Canadian too. :)


----------



## x__amour

I'm starting to feel better! My OB told me to take Unisom and B6 every night. It makes me sleep until almost 10am BUT I do feel decent throughout the day! :D

https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8664/df9j.jpg

8+5. (And 3 pizza slices later. :blush:)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Are there any Aussies in the May 2014 group?? Or am i the only one :(


----------



## Fairydust22

daddiesgift said:


> I really shouldnt say this as it will probably jinks me and it will hit me hard, but Im not really feeling pregnant at all. Especially compared to the other two pregnancies. Im just really tired, I had stretching pain yesterday and at times I feel sick if I havent ate. But those could all be things non related to pregnancy! Im not too worried I just think its weird

I am the same I just feel really tired now I have said this I will get lots of symptoms now lol I had really bad morning sickness with my youngest


----------



## mmafro

Good morning ladies, beautiful warm day here!!! Feeling pretty good, just crampy, and i feel a cold coming back on....anyone else still haveing cramps????


----------



## Fairydust22

mmafro said:


> Good morning ladies, beautiful warm day here!!! Feeling pretty good, just crampy, and i feel a cold coming back on....anyone else still haveing cramps????

Hiya I'm still getting cramps they keep coming & going everyday


----------



## LeahLou

9+2 weeks! First appointment on Oct 9 and it couldn't come sooner!!!

Symptoms are really intense to the point that I've broken down as started mess to be able to eat. Blehh


----------



## Rosie06

this last week I havnt "felt" pregnant much although some days I have nausea/sickness the main thing is im just exhausted and come 7 oclock on an evening im starving as if ive not eaten all day! I guess growing 2 babies takes a lot from you :) I have my booking appt on Tuesday ill be 9 weeks just cant wait until next scan so I can see my babies again x


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone, I'm pretty sure I'm miscarrying. This was my first pregnancy, so sad. :cry: You can remove me from the list. I have my next scan on Friday, but judging by the cramping and heavy bleeding it's not looking hopeful. My scan last Tuesday showed baby's size being 2 weeks behind what it should be. 

I wish you all healthy happy pregnancies. xxx


----------



## anjewellove

LeahLou said:


> *So excited to make this thread!! All momma's due in May are welcome to come and chat about pregnancy's up's and down's! We're here to support each other and commiserate together  Come find your bump buddies and congrats everyone!! *
> 
> :happydance::flower:List of May Momma's to be!! :flower::happydance:
> 
> 
> *May 1*
> ttclou25
> 
> *May 3*
> Leahlou
> Excalibur
> Squeeker
> 
> *May 4*
> SweetV
> 
> *May 5*
> Perseids
> 
> *May 7*
> magicwhisper
> 
> *May 8*
> 1baby2010
> Ece77
> Mimi85
> shell-bell
> JLeeCT
> 
> *May 9*
> Rebaby
> JillieBean
> 
> *May 10*
> HannahGraceee
> 
> *May 11*
> gaves99
> runawayface
> 
> *May 12*
> Mapleroo
> Merrymint
> 
> *May 13*
> Bumpin2012
> 
> *May 14*
> Mrs_Wright
> nic18
> Phoenix_Risin
> 
> *May 15 *
> ShelbyLC
> 
> *May 16*
> Phantom
> 
> *May 18*
> emalou90
> 
> *May 19*
> ShanandBoc
> Teacup
> 
> *May 22*
> Jalanis22
> em91
> stouffer
> 
> *May 24*
> Lilly12
> 
> *May 25 *
> Romy
> 
> *May 28*
> 4magpies
> 
> All team yellow until December/January!! :yellow:
> ​
> 
> Got my :bfp: August 22 :)
> Anyone wanna be bump buddies and track our pregnancies??
> 
> I'm having a lot of symptoms (cramping, sore boobs, nausea, cravings, headaches, exhaustion, cranky, food aversion, lots of CM, etc) and have our first doctor's appointment on Monday to check blood levels!
> 
> :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Also, teacup made us a special signature for MAY BABIES!!! Thanks girl!! Congrats again everyone!! Heres the URL:
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1981587-may-emeralds-2014-a.html"][*IMG]https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/bananabeetle/mayemeralds_zpsd0ba18f5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> (remove the *s)

I'm due the 24th. And not yellow but on green team :)


----------



## Fairydust22

teacup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm pretty sure I'm miscarrying. This was my first pregnancy, so sad. :cry: You can remove me from the list. I have my next scan on Friday, but judging by the cramping and heavy bleeding it's not looking hopeful. My scan last Tuesday showed baby's size being 2 weeks behind what it should be.
> 
> I wish you all healthy happy pregnancies. xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mmafro

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 678905
> 
> 
> 9+2 weeks! First appointment on Oct 9 and it couldn't come sooner!!!
> 
> Symptoms are really intense to the point that I've broken down as started mess to be able to eat. Blehh

Have you had a scan yet??? is there only one in there???


----------



## JLeeCT

Finally gave in and ordered a fetal doppler on Amazon! I am hoping that it helps to ease my crazy anxiety over losing the baby and not knowing it...my poor hubby has to keep reminding me that I have no appetite, nausea every evening, and crazy hormones.

I'll be 9 weeks on Wednesday, so I am hoping that the doppler will be able to pick something up by then. Otherwise I will probably end up paying big bucks for a private scan around 10 weeks to ease my mind.


----------



## Starry Night

teacup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm pretty sure I'm miscarrying. This was my first pregnancy, so sad. :cry: You can remove me from the list. I have my next scan on Friday, but judging by the cramping and heavy bleeding it's not looking hopeful. My scan last Tuesday showed baby's size being 2 weeks behind what it should be.
> 
> I wish you all healthy happy pregnancies. xxx

:cry: I'm so sorry, teacup. It's always hard to lose a baby. Thinking of you and hope you get your rainbow when you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so sorry for your lose teacup :( xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I think I jinxed myself yesterday when I said I wasn't feeling very pregnant. Sickness has hit pretty hard last night. I feel pretty terrible. No barfing yet and I am really hoping it doesn't come to that as I have a HUGE barfing phobia. My mom said even as a baby I would get all stiff and try to force it back whenever I got sick. 

I'm feeling a little bit better this morning but last night I thought I was going to lose it at some point. It's that weird mix of feeling hungry and nauseous at the same time. I want food but as soon as it goes in my mouth I feel over-full and just don't want it anymore. I do think I'll be primarily getting evening sickness though as that is when it has been hitting so far. Last night was the first time it felt real though. Oi.

leah - cute bump! I almost want to guess twins but I have heard you show earlier with a second child. Good luck with your scan!

welcome, anjewellove! Congrats on your bfp! And what is team green? I am feeling kind of ignorant. lol


----------



## emalou90

TIREDNESS - it's overcoming me!!!
It's hard being pregnant with an almost 4 year old.
I don't know how you ladies (in general) do it with younger, more needy children. 

Hormones aren't helping, I'm snappy towards her sometimes because I'm feeling not 100% 
Poor girl, she's going to be treated this week for mummy being horrible.
Guilty much!!

xx


----------



## KatyW

Teacup, I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs.

Emalou90, it's hard to be pregnant and about to hurl while taking care of an 18 month old. Mom guilt sets in when we watch a little extra Sesame Street or whatever. Trying to cuddle her and play with her extra in the moments I feel okay, which the past week, has been very rare.


----------



## emalou90

Thanks Katy. I suppose little things like cuddles (which I've been doing instead of housework) make up for it a bit x


----------



## KatyW

Emalou, I think cuddles are way more important than laundry. :) Our house is a mess and it is what it is right now.


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - I'm really sorry to hear about your loss, you are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

4magpies - Yay for 3+ on a Digi. 

Phantom - Glad everything is ok with baby but I'm sorry to hear that they treated you like that, that is not very hygienic at all!

Hannah - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan and you are due the same date as me :happydance: Cute bump!

Fairydust - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations :flower:

Schultzie - Welcome to thread and Congratulations :D 

Lilly - I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Amour - Cute bump :cloud9: 

Leah - Lovely little bump :D

Teacup - I'm so sorry for your loss, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Our son is watching way too much tv these days but I need to be on bed rest and I can't play with him. I figure he's not going to remember how much he has been watching lately and it's not going to become a regular thing. In the afternoon I put on one of my shows that doesn't have any bad language or anything scary but he finds boring so he will sit and play quietly with his toys or 'read' a book and I can rest. I do feel loads of Mom Guilt for not playing as much with him or letting him watch so much tv. I do try to read to him when I can or give a quick hug or kiss.


----------



## Littlelotus

Fairydust22 said:


> Hiya can I join please I'm due my baby on the 27th may 2014 :happydance:

I am Due the 27th too!


----------



## daddiesgift

No need to feel mommy guilt! They love us regardless and won't be traumatized by watching more tv or not eating the freshest meals or the cleanest house ect. As for me I clean and cook and play when I feel best and the rest of the time I'm laying around :haha: tv may effect children but for me I don't worry about it. The tv in our house is on cartoons in the morning then prime time shows at night. I hardly ever notice the baby watching tv, he goes about his day, if Sesame Street is on he may watch. My toddler watches and plays at same time, a lot they both will or one at a time go to their room to play or the playroom to play where there's no tv. They aren't tv zombies :haha: I actually thinks it teaches my toddler things I don't think to do. Example on Mickey Mouse they sing "Hot dog.. Hot dog.. Hot diggity dog.." Now he says hot dog, when I've probably never said hot dog in front of him ever. Another commercial on Disney channel taught him how to sing and dance to Ring Around the Rosy, again I forgot that song even existed :dohh: 

With my first I tried to do everything right and by the book. But when our second came along I realized all that by the book was much more work and stress than needed. I was so stressed about #1 being traumatized and jealous of pregnancy and birth of another baby, and not sharing attention but its not been like that at all! Kids are very smart and resilient. No need to stress if you order in food cause you're too sick to cook, or skip cleaning or pop on the tv so you can lay on the couch longer cause you feel ill.


----------



## anjewellove

Starry Night said:


> I think I jinxed myself yesterday when I said I wasn't feeling very pregnant. Sickness has hit pretty hard last night. I feel pretty terrible. No barfing yet and I am really hoping it doesn't come to that as I have a HUGE barfing phobia. My mom said even as a baby I would get all stiff and try to force it back whenever I got sick.
> 
> I'm feeling a little bit better this morning but last night I thought I was going to lose it at some point. It's that weird mix of feeling hungry and nauseous at the same time. I want food but as soon as it goes in my mouth I feel over-full and just don't want it anymore. I do think I'll be primarily getting evening sickness though as that is when it has been hitting so far. Last night was the first time it felt real though. Oi.
> 
> leah - cute bump! I almost want to guess twins but I have heard you show earlier with a second child. Good luck with your scan!
> 
> welcome, anjewellove! Congrats on your bfp! And what is team green? I am feeling kind of ignorant. lol

I've been here for 2-3 weeks but I haven't been added to the list :( 
Team yellow = finding out gender but not yet
Team green = not finding out gender until birth :smile:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I didn't realise there was a difference lol I'm team green then lol


----------



## Littlelotus

anjewellove said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I think I jinxed myself yesterday when I said I wasn't feeling very pregnant. Sickness has hit pretty hard last night. I feel pretty terrible. No barfing yet and I am really hoping it doesn't come to that as I have a HUGE barfing phobia. My mom said even as a baby I would get all stiff and try to force it back whenever I got sick.
> 
> I'm feeling a little bit better this morning but last night I thought I was going to lose it at some point. It's that weird mix of feeling hungry and nauseous at the same time. I want food but as soon as it goes in my mouth I feel over-full and just don't want it anymore. I do think I'll be primarily getting evening sickness though as that is when it has been hitting so far. Last night was the first time it felt real though. Oi.
> 
> leah - cute bump! I almost want to guess twins but I have heard you show earlier with a second child. Good luck with your scan!
> 
> welcome, anjewellove! Congrats on your bfp! And what is team green? I am feeling kind of ignorant. lol
> 
> I've been here for 2-3 weeks but I haven't been added to the list :(
> Team yellow = finding out gender but not yet
> Team green = not finding out gender until birth :smile:Click to expand...


I haven't been added either :cry: I'm team yellow!


----------



## SweetV

Could you move me as well please. My first scan moved my EDD to April 31/May 1.

thanks :)


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't been added either. But I know I could never keep up with everything. This is sometimes a pretty busy thread.

I'm definitely finding out the gender if at all possible. Both dh and I hate surprises and it doesn't really add to the excitement of the birth for us. I find knowing the gender helps me bond as I generally struggle to do that during pregnancy.

daddiesgift - we do watch a bit of TV in our house. DS would rather play outside or with toys so I figure we are not damaging him. As soon as I'm feeling better we will go back to our regular routines.

My mom was on bed rest when I was a toddler and I wasn't traumatized. I don't even remember. I do feel badly for her though because she had a 3 year old and a 2 year old at the time and she said we weren't very sympathetic to her plight. I know if it weren't for the TV DS would be using my belly as a trampoline.


----------



## SweetV

I don't think I can keep up either!

I also feel the need to know the sex. 

My DS had no interest in the TV until recently. He will watch but has also been very independent and I will often find him quietly doing puzzles, reading and playing. He hasn't napped since 18 months and I didn't miss it until recently. I'm glad he is in school all day now though as it gives me a chance to catch up on some rest when I'm not working during the week.


----------



## daddiesgift

I thought team Yellow was the surprise team :haha: Team Pink is girl, Team Blue is boy, Team Yellow Surprise. But who knows :dohh:

Id love to be added to the front page, we are May 28th and team surprise :haha:

Im excited to wait till birth. I think it would be great. So we will wait! Its not as important now as it once was. And a part of me thinks that since I already have two boys its almost 100% possible its yet again another boy :haha: So if I go get an ultrasound and its a boy it wont be that exciting. But if I find out at birth I think it would be! We just plan on buying neutral clothes newborn size then after baby is born buy all the other clothes. Since we will be co sleeping like we did with the boys we dont need to customize a nursery. Our stroller is black so thats pretty gender neutral!


----------



## magicwhisper

if you wanted to be added to the front page pm lou she will put you on, thats how i am on the list :haha:


----------



## stouffer

We are keeping the gender a surprise until the birth too. We did last time and it was lovely to find out at that moment.


----------



## nic18

teacup I am so so sorry :(:hugs:!
midwife next week :happydance:


----------



## mmafro

We have found out with both pregnancies what we were having and will with this one as well, First dr app tomorrow, im excited...I honestly just wish i felt more pregnant, i find it so weird, and nerve wracking... i was sooo sick with my other too, right from the get go!!!!


----------



## Phantom

I can't wait to find out the gender! I think I want to keep it a secret from everyone else though. Would that be mean? :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

Nah. Finding out the gender is for yourself. It would be mean to taunt everyone that you know what the baby is but aren't telling. lol


----------



## Fairydust22

I'm going to find out the gender I did with my youngest but not the other kids it's so exciting finding out :happydance:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

We will find out the gender if we can. I want to decorate for gender, have a feeling we're having a girl but no idea why just keep finding myself saying 'she'.

On a side note feeling absolutely crap today, so tired and sick but have a huge important full day meeting to get through at work. Poo!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm feeling rough today too. 

As for gender before pregnancy I wanted to wait till birth, but now I'm convinced we are having a boy and want to find out if I'm right.


----------



## mmafro

Are miscarrying cramps constant, im having excruciating cramps today, im so scared!!! I have a dr app in 30 mins, hoping she can give me some answers or send me for a scan to be sure everything is alright!!!


----------



## SweetV

mmafro said:


> Are miscarrying cramps constant, im having excruciating cramps today, im so scared!!! I have a dr app in 30 mins, hoping she can give me some answers or send me for a scan to be sure everything is alright!!!

Good luck!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm not finding out, we're decorating very floral so pink and blue floral as they are sharing when it's a bit older. :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

MC were constant for me, as were ectopic. But everyone is different. Hope all is ok xx


----------



## nic18

good luck.


----------



## LeahLou

Alright ladies, honeymoon week is over :( But I'll be updating everything after class today! Don't feel left out new momma's! Wedding week just took over my life and I needed some down time!!

Half the family is guessing twins for me, but my first scan isn't until next Wednesday... Anticipation is KILLING ME!! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

mmafro said:


> Are miscarrying cramps constant, im having excruciating cramps today, im so scared!!! I have a dr app in 30 mins, hoping she can give me some answers or send me for a scan to be sure everything is alright!!!

Yeah, they can be. But with my son I got cramps like that due to constipation. HOpe it's the latter for you. Good luck. First tri can be a scary time.

I'm already sick of first tri. Only 6 1/2 weeks to go. :wacko: I find it a little crazy that we're all due in May but some of you are so far ahead of me. I mean, I'm due at the very end and will probably end up with a June baby even if it comes just a few days late while some may end up with April babies. I really should stop ticker watching. A watched ticker never updates, I suppose.


----------



## daddiesgift

mmafro- try not to worry. Every pregnancy and experience is different from one child or mother to the next! I always say as long as you arent having heavy pink blood flow dont worry till they give you a reason to worry. I get constant cramps if Ive overdone it, dehydrated, too much morning sickness, constipated or gassy. Good luck at your appointment and try not to worry too much!


----------



## bumpin2012

We will probably find out this time. With G, I was insistent that we leave it a surprise, and we agreed that Hubby could decide what we do this time around. I think he's leaning towards knowing, as he says "if its a girl, im going to need 20 weeks to get used to the idea" :haha: poor guy is terrified of having a daughter.

I LOVED not knowing with G. Its really one of the only true surprises in life, and the big reveal at the end was so beautiful and amazing, I couldn't imagine anything topping it.

I'll be happy with either gender, and leaning said gender at any time.

MMafro: I didn't feel a moment of sickness with G until almost 7 weeks. With this one I felt ill from the get go, and just shy of 7 weeks it all disappeared. Still only feeling bouts of nausea, and off and on cramping that is pretty intense. Hopefully everything will be fine


----------



## 4magpies

Starry Night said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> Are miscarrying cramps constant, im having excruciating cramps today, im so scared!!! I have a dr app in 30 mins, hoping she can give me some answers or send me for a scan to be sure everything is alright!!!
> 
> Yeah, they can be. But with my son I got cramps like that due to constipation. HOpe it's the latter for you. Good luck. First tri can be a scary time.
> 
> I'm already sick of first tri. Only 6 1/2 weeks to go. :wacko: I find it a little crazy that we're all due in May but some of you are so far ahead of me. I mean, I'm due at the very end and will probably end up with a June baby even if it comes just a few days late while some may end up with April babies. I really should stop ticker watching. A watched ticker never updates, I suppose.Click to expand...

I'm a day ahead of you. There's lots of us late in the month. 

I just want to be at the point where I can use a Doppler and know everything is ok. 

I think I will feel loads better after my scan next week.


----------



## mmafro

Thanks ladies, dr sent me to get my levels checked right away, i go back friday morning for blood work again and to make sure my levels are increasing!!!


----------



## LeahLou

All is updated ladies!! Congrats to the momma's and I'm so sorry for the losses.

I put those of you who aren't finding out what the gender is in green and I couldn't find a green stork! If y'all have a better idea let me know! I can always just keep it yellow :) 

Today's update for me: I look about 20 weeks pregnant.. :haha: I'm exhausted, nauseous, have a nasty headache, am pretty irritable, could probably cry at anything, and can't pay attention worth crap (not good for a 2 day class)! Boobs hurt and have already grown some, SO much cm its not even funny (sorry tmi.. )!! I don't remember it being this bad with Emmy! Maybe :twinboys: are in our future.. Half of the people that know are betting on it! I'd be happy either way! I just want to see that heartbeat so my momma heart can stop worrying!!


----------



## nic18

I'm team yellow :) :yellow:


----------



## Fairydust22

mmafro said:


> Are miscarrying cramps constant, im having excruciating cramps today, im so scared!!! I have a dr app in 30 mins, hoping she can give me some answers or send me for a scan to be sure everything is alright!!!

Hope u are ok Hun


----------



## Fairydust22

LeahLou said:


> All is updated ladies!! Congrats to the momma's and I'm so sorry for the losses.
> 
> I put those of you who aren't finding out what the gender is in green and I couldn't find a green stork! If y'all have a better idea let me know! I can always just keep it yellow :)
> 
> Today's update for me: I look about 20 weeks pregnant.. :haha: I'm exhausted, nauseous, have a nasty headache, am pretty irritable, could probably cry at anything, and can't pay attention worth crap (not good for a 2 day class)! Boobs hurt and have already grown some, SO much cm its not even funny (sorry tmi.. )!! I don't remember it being this bad with Emmy! Maybe :twinboys: are in our future.. Half of the people that know are betting on it! I'd be happy either way! I just want to see that heartbeat so my momma heart can stop worrying!!

Thank you for adding me to the list :) congratulations on getting married :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - I wouldn't feel too much guilt although I know how you feel, at the end of the day, you need to take your health into consideration too :hugs:

Nic18 - Yay for your Midwife appointment next week :happydance:

Wannabe Mommy - Hope you feel better soon, it's no fun being ill :(

4magpies - Hope you feel better soon. 

Mmafro - Thinking of you and really hope everything is ok :hugs:

Leah - That would be amazing if you were having twins :cloud9:


----------



## schultzie18

I won't find out the gender until my baby shower since this is my first. So I will be team yellow until late march or early april.


----------



## stouffer

mmafro hope you get some good news soon. How are you feeling now?

I bought a Doppler which is arriving tomorrow. I know it's way too early to hear anything but I feel so uneasy I really would like some reassurance before my scan which won't be for another 5 or 6 weeks.
Although I had no nausea what soever with my first baby and she was fine I keep worrying about my lack of symptoms with this one! I'll always find something to worry about! ;)


----------



## LeahLou

This baby is kicking me already!!!!!


----------



## emalou90

Leah that's wondering!

Correction, possibly babies ;-)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Leah I'm sure this baby is kicking me too!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

LeahLou said:


> This baby is kicking me already!!!!!

What!? You sure? :) 

I was only 14 weeks when I started feeling my first so u never know!! 

Btw im team green :D


----------



## stargazer0726

I can't decide which team I'm on. We found out the gender both previous times, I keep thinking it would be fun to not know and be surprised
But I'm not sure I could handle it. My hubby would be fine either way and says he will leave it up to me... Ugh so many choices. I'm feeling a bit better today, not so tired I actually cleaned my house this am and folded some laundry. We shall see what the night brings as I always get horrible evening sickness. The worst of it is when I get up to pee in the middle of the night, I am so nauseous it takes forever to fall back asleep. I don't remember having it that bad with y other two.


----------



## Jalanis22

ShanandBoc said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> This baby is kicking me already!!!!!
> 
> What!? You sure? :)
> 
> I was only 14 weeks when I started feeling my first so u never know!!
> 
> Btw im team green :DClick to expand...

When its ur first pregnancy u dont feel everything right away...but in the second pregnancy its possible to feel and bloat up quicker than before.


----------



## Lilly12

LeahLou said:


> This baby is kicking me already!!!!!

wow that's early.
Are you sure you're not further along ?


----------



## LeahLou

It is super early but there's no doubt that's what it is! There has to be 2 jumping beans. I feel it in different places at the same time and I KNOW baby isn't that big yet. 
Holy. Moly.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not feeling quite as sick today as I have been the past several days. but I was able to get a decent nap in this afternoon so I'm sure that has helped.

leah - I have friends who are certain they started feeling their babies at 8 and 9 weeks so I guess it is possible. And that's crazy that there could be two in there. Crazy and exciting. I suppose you'll be finding out one way or another soon.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Jalanis22 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> This baby is kicking me already!!!!!
> 
> What!? You sure? :)
> 
> I was only 14 weeks when I started feeling my first so u never know!!
> 
> Btw im team green :DClick to expand...
> 
> When its ur first pregnancy u dont feel everything right away...but in the second pregnancy its possible to feel and bloat up quicker than before.Click to expand...

Yeah I know that's why I said I felt my first at 14 weeks :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Leah: twins would be totally awesome and terrifying at the same time! 

I am happy that there is only 1 bean in my belly... still feeling pretty decent here. Chicken and I do NOT agree this pregnancy. I can not cook it, smell it or eat it. This pregnancy is 100% different than my last...Could this one be a girl?


----------



## MerryMint

Got my prescription for Zofran today. I am a happy momma. I actually made dinner for the family and did some laundry. It's amazing how much it helps.

First scan is tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## mmafro

trying not to think too much about whats going on in my belly, cramps have calmed down, i wont know anything about my levels until friday!!

Leah- i felt my second baby move at 10 weeks, but i bet you have two in there, either that or your further along!!


----------



## Phantom

I would be very happy if I could sleep for the next few weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

MerryMint - I am glad that the Zofran is making a difference for you. Good luck with your scan!

Phantom - urgh, I wish I could sleep the next few weeks away too. One, I am just so darn tired and sleepy all the time and two, I would love to skip the sickness and stress.

mmafro - thinking of you.


----------



## 4magpies

6 weeks today! Yay! Furthest I've ever got without ectopic pain crippling me or a MC!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 6 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Fairydust22

4magpies said:


> 6 weeks today! Yay! Furthest I've ever got without ectopic pain crippling me or a MC!

That's great u have made it this far :flower: I'm 6 weeks too I'm still very nervous I mc at 7 weeks last time


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya ladies how is everyone today I'm ok I still have no symptoms lol i hope everything will be ok I mc in aug with no symptoms too :(


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Ladies,

Just found this thread, I got my BFP about a month ago, EDD is May 12, 2014!!!


----------



## stargazer0726

bumpin2012 said:


> Leah: twins would be totally awesome and terrifying at the same time!
> 
> I am happy that there is only 1 bean in my belly... still feeling pretty decent here. Chicken and I do NOT agree this pregnancy. I can not cook it, smell it or eat it. This pregnancy is 100% different than my last...Could this one be a girl?

I hated chicken during my first pregnancy, couldn't even stomach being in the same room as it and I have a dd, so you never know


----------



## 4magpies

Fairydust22 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 6 weeks today! Yay! Furthest I've ever got without ectopic pain crippling me or a MC!
> 
> That's great u have made it this far :flower: I'm 6 weeks too I'm still very nervous I mc at 7 weeks last timeClick to expand...

Are you having an early scan?

Thanks Hannah. You feeling ok?

I booked a doctors appointment for 2 weeks time, after my IVF clinic appointment/scan to check all is ok. I'm feeling very brave/positive at the moment. Feel sicker today. 

Hello new lady. Welcome. 

And as for chicken I feel the same. I used to love chicken on the bone but got some Sunday night and had to chuck the majority of it. 

I don't even feel like eating my favourite carrot and coriander soup for lunch today. Bye bye apetite.


----------



## ShanandBoc

teacup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm pretty sure I'm miscarrying. This was my first pregnancy, so sad. :cry: You can remove me from the list. I have my next scan on Friday, but judging by the cramping and heavy bleeding it's not looking hopeful. My scan last Tuesday showed baby's size being 2 weeks behind what it should be.
> 
> I wish you all healthy happy pregnancies. xxx

So sorry Teacup hope ur doing ok :hugs:



4magpies said:


> 6 weeks today! Yay! Furthest I've ever got without ectopic pain crippling me or a MC!

Thats great news hun, wishing u a happy healthy pregnancy!! :flower:



MIZZYD said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just found this thread, I got my BFP about a month ago, EDD is May 12, 2014!!!

Welcome and congratulations :happydance:


----------



## gaves99

Feeling pretty terrible today! Had a horrible night with NO sleep. It was warm, I was so nausous and very thirsty. The past few nights I have woken up about every 2 hours like clockwork. 10p, 12a, 2a, 4a, 6a but when my alarm goes off I can sleep for days!!! At the 2am time, I have found that I feel so sick that I need to snack on some crackers and gatorade in order to be comfortable enough to go back to sleep. I am sure DH loves all the crumbs in the bed these days!! lol 

Also (tmi) I had really bad diarrhea on Friday and havent been to the bathroom again since!!! I think that I am bloated and uncomfortable from that. On a very positive note, the stretching pains have majorly subsided. That was 4-5 weeks of major uncomfort! 

scheduled my US for the 15th (10 weeks), day before my bday!!! Perfect present


----------



## nic18

gaves, I can hardly sleep either :(. and I try napping in afternoon but doesn't help much :(


----------



## emalou90

who in the uk had a midwife use a doppler at their booking in app?
i didnt have it with my daughter but just something my nurse said today made me question if theyve changed practice and have started using it early on?

x


----------



## Fairydust22

4magpies said:


> Fairydust22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 6 weeks today! Yay! Furthest I've ever got without ectopic pain crippling me or a MC!
> 
> That's great u have made it this far :flower: I'm 6 weeks too I'm still very nervous I mc at 7 weeks last timeClick to expand...
> 
> Are you having an early scan?
> 
> Thanks Hannah. You feeling ok?
> 
> I booked a doctors appointment for 2 weeks time, after my IVF clinic appointment/scan to check all is ok. I'm feeling very brave/positive at the moment. Feel sicker today.
> 
> Hello new lady. Welcome.
> 
> And as for chicken I feel the same. I used to love chicken on the bone but got some Sunday night and had to chuck the majority of it.
> 
> I don't even feel like eating my favourite carrot and coriander soup for lunch today. Bye bye apetite.Click to expand...


I haven't had my midwife appointment through so I'm not sure if I will get a early scan I hope I will be offered one stop me worrying


----------



## Fairydust22

emalou90 said:


> who in the uk had a midwife use a doppler at their booking in app?
> i didnt have it with my daughter but just something my nurse said today made me question if theyve changed practice and have started using it early on?
> 
> x

I didn't have it with my youngest that was 2 years ago I'm not sure if they have changed things I'm still waiting for my midwife appointment I would have thought it's to early to listen for heartbeat it would be good if they can pick it up early on :)


----------



## SweetV

I can't wait until my first appointment when I can hear the heartbeat!
They did not use the doppler at the booking appt and I have been considering buying one for the last couple of days. Not sure if it would just stress me out or not.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm buying a Doppler after our scan next week. 

You can't usually hear till 9 weeks but it'll make me feel better until our 12 week scan. I need the reassurance.


----------



## stargazer0726

Oh my goodness I can't sleep either. I fall asleep great, then wake up around 3 or so and it takes hours to fall back asleep, I'm up for so long I get super nauseous. Then it seems like as soon as I fall asleep my alarm is going off. Yawn... So tired!!!


----------



## SweetV

I sleep like the dead. I might wake up once in the middle of the night for a bathroom trip but I'm back asleep again no problem. My issue is that I could sleep all day long. I get up, get DS ready for school and I'm having a nap within 20 minutes of dropping him off. If I'm home from work for the entire day I will pick him up for lunch come home clean up a bit and right down for another nap until it is time to pick him up. At least my hubby is sympathetic. I feel like I have accomplished nothing in weeks. I'm very, very glad he is in full time school or else I don't know what I would do with him all day. Weekends are the hardest but for some reason when I'm at work I'm functional, I guess it is because I don't really have a choice.


----------



## magicwhisper

had my booking appointment today, apparently i will get a scan date within the next week or so :happydance: apparently scan wont be until 14 weeks though :(


----------



## 4magpies

Great news. 

I'm having some pretty bad stretching/pulling pains this afternoon which I suspect is my scar tissue or my ovaries/cysts playing up. 

Checked my cervix it's super high and closed so not worrying too much. 

Bring on my scan! Next week seems so far away!!


----------



## MerryMint

Scan went great! Measuring 8w3d with a strong heartbeat of 175!


----------



## nic18

glad your scan went well :)


----------



## Excalibur

Stouffer - I know it's easier said than done but I wouldn't worry too much about lack of symptoms, I only had severe heartburn with Tyler, nothing else and he is now a healthy and happy 9 month old hehe ;) 

Leah - Wow, that is amazing! :happydance:

Starry - Glad to hear that you are feeling better :)

MerryMint - Yay for getting your prescription for Zofran and glad to hear that everything went well with your scan today. 

4magpies - Happy 6 weeks :happydance: 

MizzyD - Welcome to thread and Congratulations :flower: 

Gaves99 - Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Emalou - I didn't have my Midwife use a doppler at my booking in appointment with Tyler and I didn't with this baby either :wacko: 

MagicWhisper - Yay for your booking in appointment, sorry to hear that your scan is so far away though :(


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx =)

I am also having a hard time falling asleep, I can't seem to get comfortable. MS was really bad weeks 6 & 7, seem to be a bit better now, but I still get really nauseous.


----------



## Fairydust22

4magpies said:


> I'm buying a Doppler after our scan next week.
> 
> You can't usually hear till 9 weeks but it'll make me feel better until our 12 week scan. I need the reassurance.

I have a Doppler I used it with my youngest it's the best thing ever it puts your mind at ease I used it every night ha ha I will be using it again on this one too


----------



## stouffer

I have the sleep problem too. I go to bed exhausted and then just dose all night waking frequently. 

I got my Doppler today. Tried it out and heard nothing of course but I'll try it every week or so until I can hear the heartbeat. Today I heard my heartbeat, some whoosing and weird clicking noises :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

Stouffer - The wooshing noises that you heard would have been the Placenta :D


----------



## stargazer0726

What kind of Doppler are you using and where did you get it??


----------



## Starry Night

MizzyD - congratulations on your bfp and welcome to the thread. :flower:

MerryMint - congrats on your terrific scan!!!:happydance:

I've actually been sleeping well so far. I'm usually an insomniac while pregnant. I'm glad I'm sleeping though as sleep helps make me feel better.

afm - the nausea has continued to ebb today which is such a relief. When I was feeling so very terrible I promised myself I wouldn't worry if it suddenly started to go away. I hate feeling that badly. Part of me is a little worried but I'm still quite gaggy and have to be careful how much I eat or move around. I still am getting horrible stomach pains though. :nope: It feels like a bad stomach bug.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive been feeling twinges down there almost the whole day...is it bad? I dont feel cramps or anything.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Jalanis22 said:


> Ive been feeling twinges down there almost the whole day...is it bad? I dont feel cramps or anything.

Sounds pretty normal to me :) Lots of growing and stretching going on in there x


----------



## Jalanis22

ShanandBoc said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been feeling twinges down there almost the whole day...is it bad? I dont feel cramps or anything.
> 
> Sounds pretty normal to me :) Lots of growing and stretching going on in there xClick to expand...

Thanks even though its my second pregnancy i cant remember everything from the first time...but yes i was a bit scared because ive been feeling it since the morning and well it hasnt really gotten away.........sigh such a relief.


----------



## stargazer0726

Oh my goodness I have heartburn! HEARTBURN!!! at 9.5 weeks. That coupled with nausea is the worse feeling ever! Shoot me now!!! Not really just feeling super uncomfortable!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

stargazer0726 said:


> Oh my goodness I have heartburn! HEARTBURN!!! at 9.5 weeks. That coupled with nausea is the worse feeling ever! Shoot me now!!! Not really just feeling super uncomfortable!!!

Sometimes i get heartburn but not as much as i did with my daughter...well at least not yet lol and i havent gotten sickness which i had my whole pregnancy with her....feel better hun.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

How fun! Apparently brushing my teeth makes me sick now :wacko:


----------



## stouffer

stargazer0726 said:


> What kind of Doppler are you using and where did you get it??

This is the one I bought. A lot of people on the forum say it's really good:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...?qid=1380786302&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello girls , how are you all doing ? You probably won't remember me but I was with you last month before I miscarried . But I have good news... I got my BFP this morning . Hopefully this will be sticky one :) . 
Happy and healthy pregnancy to all of you ( and me :D )


----------



## 4magpies

Oh wow that's amazing. Good luck. 

I'm going to give notice of our marriage this afternoon. Exciting. We get married in 10 weeks!!


----------



## gaves99

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Hello girls , how are you all doing ? You probably won't remember me but I was with you last month before I miscarried . But I have good news... I got my BFP this morning . Hopefully this will be sticky one :) .
> Happy and healthy pregnancy to all of you ( and me :D )

CONGRATS!!!! :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Hello girls , how are you all doing ? You probably won't remember me but I was with you last month before I miscarried . But I have good news... I got my BFP this morning . Hopefully this will be sticky one :) .
> Happy and healthy pregnancy to all of you ( and me :D )

Oh yay!!

When are u due?? x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

ShanandBoc said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls , how are you all doing ? You probably won't remember me but I was with you last month before I miscarried . But I have good news... I got my BFP this morning . Hopefully this will be sticky one :) .
> Happy and healthy pregnancy to all of you ( and me :D )
> 
> Oh yay!!
> 
> When are u due?? xClick to expand...

June 14th . That's my sisters wedding day :wacko: we did not expected for it to happen so fast :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats proud momma!

Usually when brushing my teeth makes me sick I just don't use tooth paste and I don't brush my tongue. 

Twinges and stabbing feelings are normal just body stretching! No need to worry. 

Tums works good for heartburn and its allowed during pregnancy. With my last I went through a bottle in a week or two! Bad heartburn


----------



## emalou90

haha, i had the biggest sneeze this morning and the pain i felt in my tummy was awful!!! poor muscles all loosening is not good for sneezes!

and then i sneezed with a mouthful of noodles at lunchtime.... :dohh: :haha:

im not usually a sneezer!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm sometimes scare of sneezing lol I know that pain lol


----------



## Fairydust22

Congratulations proudmomma it's lovely you have come back 

Emalou90. I keep sneezing too it's very annoying ha ha I keep thinking I'm getting a cold 

4magpies. How exciting not long until your wedding I got married in April this year


----------



## nic18

well I've finally been giving anti sickness tablets :dance:! 
choked with cold and feeling absolutley like poo!!!


----------



## Phantom

I don't remember my first pregnancy being this bad... But I honestly feel like I have no happiness left in me. I just want to cry all the time. I have no appetite. If it weren't for my boobs hurting so badly and me throwing up every day I wouldn't even feel pregnant. My toddler whines, screams, hits, pinches, pulls my hair, and throws things at me all day. And I mean all day! Toys are just for show in our house because he doesn't play with them. My husband is just not supportive or caring in the least bit. Honestly, I don't remember the last time I have felt so low. No friends, no help. I don't understand why this is happening to me.


----------



## magicwhisper

I wouldn't worry I have had mild period like cramps since I got my bfp on and off I can hardly feel them sometimes


----------



## magicwhisper

Well I am now baking tons of cakes for mg oh birthday it is a tradition in his work to bring in cakes well of course we have to make 5 5 cakes :dohh:

I can't do the best bit of licking the bowl though :cry: :haha:


----------



## emalou90

Phantom said:


> I don't remember my first pregnancy being this bad... But I honestly feel like I have no happiness left in me. I just want to cry all the time. I have no appetite. If it weren't for my boobs hurting so badly and me throwing up every day I wouldn't even feel pregnant. My toddler whines, screams, hits, pinches, pulls my hair, and throws things at me all day. And I mean all day! Toys are just for show in our house because he doesn't play with them. My husband is just not supportive or caring in the least bit. Honestly, I don't remember the last time I have felt so low. No friends, no help. I don't understand why this is happening to me.

Family who can help? maybe just for a few hours so you can get some rest?

few more weeks hun and hopefully you'll be feeling better. its better 2nd pregnancy for me this time, but it was awful first time, so i know how you feel :hugs:

have a bath and just get to bed as soon as you can to rest :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fairydust22

magicwhisper said:


> Well I am now baking tons of cakes for mg oh birthday it is a tradition in his work to bring in cakes well of course we have to make 5 5 cakes :dohh:
> 
> I can't do the best bit of licking the bowl though :cry: :haha:

Yummy I love baking cakes and especially licking the bowl mmmm ha ha what kind of cakes are you baking Hun


----------



## magicwhisper

tons of them :rofl:

choc fudge cake, fairy cakes, carrot cake, choc cupcakes, triple choc cupcakes

al my oh idea :rofl: is is getting bored now though :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

StarGazer - Heartburn is horrible! I suffered with sever heartburn with Tyler and I am also suffering from it now! Argh! :( 

ProudMomma2be - Congratulations on your BFP :happydance: 

Emalou - I'm totally with you on the sneezing! :haha:

Phantom - I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through, we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh I know the sneezing pain. Did it yesterday killed me!!

I'm just exhausted. So tired. Came home, ate dinner, showered and got straight I'm bed. Just thinking constantly about my scan now. Keep dreaming about it. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## MIZZYD

I love cakes, but now even those don't sounds good. lol Food aversions and MS not a good time. haha


----------



## daddiesgift

Phantom said:
 

> I don't remember my first pregnancy being this bad... But I honestly feel like I have no happiness left in me. I just want to cry all the time. I have no appetite. If it weren't for my boobs hurting so badly and me throwing up every day I wouldn't even feel pregnant. My toddler whines, screams, hits, pinches, pulls my hair, and throws things at me all day. And I mean all day! Toys are just for show in our house because he doesn't play with them. My husband is just not supportive or caring in the least bit. Honestly, I don't remember the last time I have felt so low. No friends, no help. I don't understand why this is happening to me.

So sorry you are having a rough time right now. I know it will pass. The first trimester is the worse. Feeling sick, lonely, exhausted and emotional can not be easy. Especially with the rage of hormones we are having right now! Im fairing well this time but with my 2nd pregnancy I seriously wanted to divorce my OH I was so sick of everything! Im glad I didnt obviously and in hind sight I see a lot of that was just the hormones and my own fears of having another child. As for you toddler mine is the same age and he just spends his days getting into EVERYTHING. So for me I just take away things hes not suppose to be playing with. If hes hitting you, Id take everything away that he can grab to throw and tell him he cant get it back till he learns not to. If he throws a fit no matter about what just dont pay attention. Sometimes they do things because we react, even if its in a negative way. I find myself more frustrated than usual with both of my kids and the things they do but I know this isnt really me and this isnt how I usually feel. Im much more tolerant its just the sickness, hormones and exhaustion. Cheer up it doesnt seem like it but it is going to get better. Tell your OH he needs to help and he needs to give you a break or you are going to lose it. If he doesnt listen then just leave the toddler in the room with him and go lock yourself in the bathroom and take a bath and relax. 

If your toddler naps, nap with him. Forget about everything else and just sleep. You need to eat frequent small meals, even if its making you sick. Toast and saltine crackers are great. Loads of water too. Peppermint, ginger ale, ginger snaps (especially snaps for me!) help with morning sickness. There is also a medication the doctor can give that you take once you feel it coming on and its AMAZING. If you let yourself become to hungry you are just going to get sicker. I have no appetite at times and I cant find anything I want to eat but I just force myself too. If I dont Ill be sick all day. Even if the only thing you want to eat is candy or french fries just eat that to get something in you. I hope you feel better soon. Be stern with your toddler AND your husband. They need to be making the situation better not worse.


----------



## LeahLou

Phantom: I know EXACTLY what you're talking about. 
Going through very similar except that DH is getting more sensitive about it. But that's only because I had a hormonal break down about it :haha:
I feel like the worst mom ever because my almost 2 year old is acting out SO bad. I am to the point where I have very little patience for her. I can't keep up with the house because of how exhausted I am by 11 am, I don't cook much because I can't stand smelling the food, we haven't even had time to get groceries after the wedding, I don't work so I feel like I'm just a burden, the washing machine is broken so all our clothes are dirty, my dd's main form of entertainment is tv and running around the yard.. I thought I'd be a much better mom. DH keeps fighting my negativity saying I'm just being hormonal and I'm a wonderful mom, its just so hard to believe it. You're not alone and I'm glad I'm not either. :) We'll get through it!


----------



## Starry Night

For brushing your teeth while nauseous I learned a trick on another thread. While you're brushing your teeth just stick your free hand under running water. I don't know how, but it really, really works. I can use toothpaste and do a proper scrubbing job without gagging once. as soon as I remove my hand from the water I have to spit everything out or I'll gag.


----------



## Jalanis22

Any updates on baby bumps?


----------



## MIZZYD

Starry Night said:


> For brushing your teeth while nauseous I learned a trick on another thread. While you're brushing your teeth just stick your free hand under running water. I don't know how, but it really, really works. I can use toothpaste and do a proper scrubbing job without gagging once. as soon as I remove my hand from the water I have to spit everything out or I'll gag.

I must try this, brushing my teeth has been challenging lately.


----------



## emalou90

im tempted to buy paper plates and plastic cutlery just so i dont have to do dishes...

:sick:


----------



## Fairydust22

How is everyone today ? Im tired my my DH is starting a new job it's only temporary for Christmas so he is out training today me & my 16 month are going to have mummy time if I don't fall asleep ha ha running after a toddler is so exhausting he has started with tantrums already


----------



## Rosie06

hi everyone, sorry been bit distant since first post with working and running round after a 2 year old and been knackered! 

I also feel guilty that I tend to be using the tv as a babysitter lately just so I can rest :/ 

as for teeth brushing that gets me everytime must try the water trick though intrigued to see if it works now!

had my booking appt so just need to wait for my scan date now, I did have some spotting on Tuesday/Wednesday so rang day unit and they want to scan me but thing is they cant see me until Wednesday at the earliest, ive been trying to take comfort in that ive read its very common when carrying twins I just wont realax completely until ive seen my babies on the screen x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sorry to those having a hard time

I completely understand, im coping really poorly as well.

I have zero motivation to do anything i feel sick all the time and everything is just overwhelming me. No matter what i do theres more and more to do around the house, it sucks.

DD is driving me insane - and i mean *eye twitching insane* i have no patience with her and feel terrible. Tonight id had a gut full and said to dh to just take her and get her ready for bed, i cant deal with her anymore today.

Luckliy DH has been pretty good, its hard cause hes not here alot because of work. 

Im not doing this again. As much as im glad to be pregnant, 2 will be it for us. I cant imagine doing this agin with two kids to look after, hurry up 2nd tri so i can feel half decent again 

:(


----------



## KatyW

Phantom, I hope that your husband starts helping you more (definitely speak up, I know I'm sometimes bad about assuming my husband knows what I need but he needs me to tell him). You will feel better, and just hang in there, and like daddiesgift said, keep trying to eat and nap when your toddler naps, that will help you feel a little better. My daughter (18 months) threw an epic tantrum at the store the other day, and it was the grocery store trip from hell, but she is still learning, she's young, so just try to be patient and firm, and do your best. Maybe find a play group in the area when you are feeling a bit better to bring him to, that always gets out some energy for my daughter. I hope you are feeling better, and we're here for you.


----------



## 4magpies

My other half is being fantastic. Last night he basically put me to bed, have me a massage then went off and did all the house work, laundry and the washing up. 

I'm definitely blessed. 

I don't have morning sickness. I feel ok when I wake up them it gets to about 11am and I want to throw up. I have lunch sickness. This means I never eat lunch. Argh. 

I'm so tired today even after an early night, struggling at work but cherishing every moment.


----------



## mmafro

6 weeks as of yesturday going for my second set of blood tests to make sure my levels are rising!!!


----------



## gaves99

Feeling huge today! So bloated and gross. 8+5 today

:blush:


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> Feeling huge today! So bloated and gross. 8+5 today
> 
> :blush:
> 
> View attachment 681091

huge?! haha just you wait ;)
you can certainly see a tiny bit of bloat though!


----------



## Starry Night

mmafro - good luck with your blood tests. I hope your levels are doubling as they should

gaves - you look adorable. It's probably mostly bloat right now so it will probably be awhile before you get huge.

As someone who got genuinely huge while pregnant, I find it amusing when I read all the tiny, trim BnB gals who say "ah, I'm so fat" or "I'm so big". On another thread I posted my 9 month bump photo and they all stopped complaining. LOL I got stares wherever I went and asked about twins and it being a 10 pounder, etc. I gained 60 pounds by the end and I was chubby to begin with. Yikes. I lost it all and then some but I'm expecting to get big like that again.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was huge with Ava and I mean HUGE! But when I got pregnant I was a tiny size 8 and when I got my first bloat I felt huge! Everyones feels different xx


----------



## Lilly12

nothing wrong with being proud of your (bloat)bump starting to show :)

if someone feels huge cause they had a flat stomach before and now they have a little bump, then that's totally a legit reason to feel huge.. especially if it's their first baby. No need to judge.


----------



## gaves99

Love you ladies! I lost a total of 26 pounds and 10-15 of that was since May for my wedding in June. I was feeling good and looking so much better. I fit into clothes I hadnt had on in Years! Just feels like this bloat came so soon and quickly. All of a sudden and I feel like I am noticable since I recently lost all that weight. I have a business trip Wed/Thurs next week and I am DREADING IT!


----------



## MrsGax

Hello! I want to join you girls! I am pregnant with my hopeful rainbow baby! I had 2 previous MC's in May (well, my first never grew in the month of April and had emergency D&C on mothers day in 2011 :cry:) and now I am due in May... so I really hope that this is the thing to make me like the month of May again! We had a good ultrasound the other day! Heard our baby's HB and I sobbed hysterically. :cloud9: I never got to hear my others beans HB's. Looking forward to this journey with all of you!


----------



## bumpin2012

Welcome MrsGax! things sound very promising :) I hope may becomes a good month for you.


----------



## mmafro

Just wanted to let everyone know that my levels came back really good...I was at work and hubby got the msg so I didn't get to ask her how high they really are...I have this strange feeling it could be twins...I dunno...anyway I havejt been on much the last couple of days and will catch up with everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## emalou90

mmafro - thats great. who knows!! exciting if it is twins.



yawn, im so tired. id do anything to have a lay in.


----------



## stouffer

Great news mmafro. That must be a big relief!

I just realised my 20 week scan will be due over Christmas and New Year. I wonder what will happen about that.


----------



## Fairydust22

mmafro said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my levels came back really good...I was at work and hubby got the msg so I didn't get to ask her how high they really are...I have this strange feeling it could be twins...I dunno...anyway I havejt been on much the last couple of days and will catch up with everyone tomorrow!!

That's great news I'm so happy everything is ok twins sounds exciting :)


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah got to lie in for a extra 2 hours ... now have a headache cos of it :dohh:


----------



## Fairydust22

Poor you hope your headache goes away soon I had a lie in too I'm still just as tired as I did before I went to sleep ha ha


----------



## ShanandBoc

stouffer said:


> Great news mmafro. That must be a big relief!
> 
> I just realised my 20 week scan will be due over Christmas and New Year. I wonder what will happen about that.

Same :shrug:


----------



## nic18

I will be exactly 20weeks on Christmas day :haha:! wonder when they will do mine :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

stouffer said:


> Great news mmafro. That must be a big relief!
> 
> I just realised my 20 week scan will be due over Christmas and New Year. I wonder what will happen about that.

Snap. Did read they did it anywhere from 16 -20 weeks so maybe they'll just do it a week or so earlier???


----------



## stouffer

I'll have to ask about it at my booking appointment.

I got the date for my first scan :happydance: It's on the 22nd when I'll be 9w5d. I'm glad it's less than 3 weeks away but a tiny bit disappointed it's so early and I probably won't see as much as at a 12 week scan.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm in holiday from 18.5 to 20.5 weeks. I'll be in Egypt. I'm guessing they'll do it after.


----------



## Lilly12

My 20 week ultrasound was done around 18 weeks last time, so yeah they can do it anywhere from 17/18-21/22 weeks :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I already have a date for mine. December 19th. they won't tell you during the scan, but our ob is going to write it down and we will be able to pick it up before Christmas, so we're going to wait and open it on Christmas day :)


----------



## Phantom

bumpin2012 said:


> I already have a date for mine. December 19th. they won't tell you during the scan, but our ob is going to write it down and we will be able to pick it up before Christmas, so we're going to wait and open it on Christmas day :)

That's so exciting!!


----------



## Phantom

DH wanted to ask me something so he came to find me bent over the sink throwing up and he says "oh nevermind, you're doing your morning routine." :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

So not feeling good today. Plus DH and I have been off since yesterday.. I don't know why he's not being understanding and kind of moody himself. He's at work today so we can't even talk it out. When he gets home tomorrow he has a project to do so I don't know when we'll fix it. I hate leaving problems unresolved!

But on the positive, made it to 10 weeks!!! Appointment is in 4 days!


----------



## Lilly12

Been nauseous and having food aversions to 90% of all food for the past 1.5 weeks.
Started vomiting yesterday & today, ugh.. Hope this doesn't last 2 more months like with DD. I have a toddler to take care of now :( not fun if all you are able to do is lay on the couch!


----------



## emalou90

ive felt like poo all day. hungry but cant eat much all day otherwise i have the wrath of heartburn :(
its tiring.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think it's been a Saturday of feeling horrible! Ava is out having a sleepover at nannies. We were going to go out for dinner but were at home in Jammie's watching xfactor!!! Lol 

I'm 10 weeks today :)


----------



## LeahLou

Yay for 10 week buddy Hannah! Can't believe times flying like it is. You sound like us when we have a night off! Last night we got take out and watched The Interns. :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsGax - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations. I'm sorry to hear about your previous losses :hugs:

Mmafro - Glad to hear that your levels came back great :D

Stouffer - Your scan is the day after mine :happydance:

Bumpin - That's Tyler's Birthday ;) Such a great idea!


----------



## MrsGax

Bumpin 2012, thank you! I am so very hopeful for this. I want to love May again. 

Excalibur, thank you! :)

Now I have a question... last night I was at clinical and I ate a slice of pizza and got the WORST stabbing burning stomach ache I have ever had in my life! It lasted for 12 hours. I did not have tums on me, so I could not take anything for it until 7am when I got home... does anyone ever get the sharp, stabbing, burning pain? Is it indigestion? Will tums even help? Maybe it is an ulcer? It makes it so hard to take care of the patients when I can barely stand up straight. This has only been happening since I was pregnant... actually, my first symptom now that I think about it. But it KILLS me. Makes me not even want to eat. I can barely eat as it is because I am starving 24/7 but once I start eating I lose my appetite and get the severe stomach ache.


----------



## LeahLou

It's probably acid reflux. I get it a lot too. I'm starving all the time but feel sick when I try to eat. It's torture! You can talk to your doctor about meds. The only thing that helped with dd was milk ironically. 

What's your due date btw? So I can add you to the list :)


----------



## MrsGax

LeahLou said:


> It's probably acid reflux. I get it a lot too. I'm starving all the time but feel sick when I try to eat. It's torture! You can talk to your doctor about meds. The only thing that helped with dd was milk ironically.
> 
> What's your due date btw? So I can add you to the list :)

It hurts sooo bad. I def need to figure something out cause it gets to the point where I cannot even stand cause I just want to lay down and put pressure on it. That takes away the pain. Weird lol. 

May 17th :) Thank you!


----------



## HannahGraceee

LeahLou said:


> Yay for 10 week buddy Hannah! Can't believe times flying like it is. You sound like us when we have a night off! Last night we got take out and watched The Interns. :haha:

Haha! Were gonna go out for breakfast, if we can actually be bothered to get out of bed lol

Oh my god.. I keep having sex dreams about random people...


----------



## magicwhisper

^^^
so do i .... it is so strange wtf never done this before an i dont even want it :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I went for my wedding dress fitting yesterday and it doesn't fit anymore because of my boobs! Having it let out 2" and hopefully that'll work. If not I can have a corset back put in. 

I'm also going to make a concious effort to eat better/less as although I haven't gained any weight I don't want to! 

Also going to start working out after my scan on Thursday.


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies I'm due May 29th with twins!


----------



## KatyW

Hi FeLynn, congratulations on twins!


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations!


----------



## Excalibur

MrsGax - You're more than welcome :flower: 

That definitely sounds like Acid Reflux, I also suffer with it and I got advised by the Doctor to take Gavison, so far so good as it is working for me.

FeLynn - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations on your twins :cloud9:


----------



## Fairydust22

Congratulations FeLYNN on twins how exciting :)


----------



## emalou90

Confirmed may 17th by midwife. 


Oh my gosh I literally can't eat anything without severe acid/heartburn.
Toast - no
Crumpets - no
Apple - no
Juice - no way
Cheese - no
Iced bun - no
Mini cheddars - no
Salad - yes but no toms or dressing.
Chocolate pudding - no (but it seems to cool it down)
Milk - seems ok for a while but back with avengance
Anything citrus or with any taste at all - no go.

At wits end. Some sort of meds need to be bought tomorrow so I can eat something :(
Pleased I'm not throwing up but this is almost very almost as bad.

Any one else?


----------



## bumpin2012

zantac usually can be purchased over the counter and taken regularly is quite effective. it's been used for decades without any links to birth defects. I took it in my first pregnancy, as I can't stand rolaids/tums.


----------



## SweetV

emalou90 said:


> Confirmed may 17th by midwife.
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I literally can't eat anything without severe acid/heartburn.
> Toast - no
> Crumpets - no
> Apple - no
> Juice - no way
> Cheese - no
> Iced bun - no
> Mini cheddars - no
> Salad - yes but no toms or dressing.
> Chocolate pudding - no (but it seems to cool it down)
> Milk - seems ok for a while but back with avengance
> Anything citrus or with any taste at all - no go.
> 
> At wits end. Some sort of meds need to be bought tomorrow so I can eat something :(
> Pleased I'm not throwing up but this is almost very almost as bad.
> 
> Any one else?

Tums work but be careful on how many. A friend of mine was addicted to them when she was pregnant with her second daughter but she was born with a calcium growth due to excess calcium intake by mom. It went away on its own but Tums were the only way she survived!


----------



## daddiesgift

That's weird ^ I've never heard that before! I was told to take calcium vitamins daily for cramps and I took tums daily probably multiple times and neither of my boys had an issue.


----------



## SweetV

she had quite the addiction to them with horrible acid reflux. I used them for the last tri with ds fairly often but nothing crazy and he was fine. I took them mostly in the middle of the night I would either wake up with heartburn, charlie horses or horrifying dreams. Not looking forward to that this go round:wacko:


----------



## daddiesgift

I stretched two nights ago and got stuck that way! My legs cramped so bad and my feet looked like claws :haha: a third trimester thing for me happening way too early this time! I'm starting the calcium and magnesium again as during the day my thighs hurt real bad as if I've been running or dancing a long time and trust me I'm doing neither :haha:


----------



## Phantom

Has anyone else googled images of what their baby looks like now? (warning, don't do it if you're sensitive). I love looking at the miracle I'm carrying! :cloud9:


----------



## Jalanis22

Im EXCITED!! My first appt is on wednesday....just anxious and scared to know how im doing...ohhh and i bought myself a heartbeat doppler which i wont get maybe til next week:happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

I am having bad food aversions as well. It is a bit frustrating because I am starving but food is not appetizing. So far I have noticed that vegetables and fruits come back out, so I am avoiding those for now, orange juice also makes me sick.


----------



## Romy

This is my second pregnancy. With my first baby in the first trimester I felt slightly sick but found if I ate something it would make me feel better for a while. This time round tho I feel sick all day and night I'm hungry all the time but generally if I have anything it just makes me feel more sick or I just can't eat it all. I've been sick this morning and felt better for a little bit but then the sickness feeling came back :( I'm only 7 weeks pregnant - my first baby was a girl so I'm guessing this may be a boy as I feel so awful! 

Anyone else feeling the same or is this normal? :)


----------



## KatyW

Romy, I feel awful too and think it's worse this time around. This is my second. Eating does help but it's really difficult to find something that is appealing.


----------



## Romy

KatyW said:


> Romy, I feel awful too and think it's worse this time around. This is my second. Eating does help but it's really difficult to find something that is appealing.

That's how it is with me I'm not craving anything so it's difficult to find something that I want to eat that's not gonna make me feel more sick :(


----------



## 4magpies

I only seem to get nauseous mid morning/lunch and it's not unbearable. 

The thing that's hitting me the worst is the tiredness. I'm exhausted to the point I'm struggling to function. Every day I just look forward to getting home and going to bed.


----------



## 4magpies

P.S I have my first scan on Thursday and I'm starting to feel really anxious about it.


----------



## daddiesgift

Romy- I hope that way of thinking is right as with my two boys I was SICK. Starting almost right away. I mean I went to the hospital a few times I thought I was dying! Now I'm not really sick at all. I have a nauseous feeling but nothing that compared to that. So I hope it's a girl :winkwink: 

I keep having dreams baby is born with something :nope: last night it was autism! Maybe I'm just paranoid and its coming out in my dreams.


----------



## LeahLou

Feeling HUGE for 10 weeks


----------



## daddiesgift

You 100% sure you're only ten weeks?? :haha: congrats!


----------



## 4magpies

Oh god you are! Haha. 

Do you have a scan booked?


----------



## Phantom

Is it normal to feel crampy after an OB appointment? I had my first one today and he did swabs and felt around. Now I have cramps.


----------



## Lilly12

Did you track your cycles? I bet you're way further along than you think. 

About the sickness , had horrible ms with DD.
Horrible right now too but managble by eating every 30-60min , I do have to force myself to eat cause I have aversions to everything :(


----------



## Littlelotus

Hi all, 

You can remove me from the list. I'm miscarrying. :nope:

Thanks for all your support, and happy pregnancies to all!


----------



## LeahLou

I tracked like a hawk! So I'd be shocked if I was further along!
It's probably :twinboys: I feel kicks on one side then the other! 

So so sorry lotus :( that's heart breaking. Future :dust: to you


----------



## mmafro

Its gotta be twins Leah, My belly is growing though and im only 6 weeks, but this is baby number 3 so i just think things are stretching easier!! :) 

Im still not feeling pregnant, cramping as pretty much stopped but i swear im feeling flutters, am i loosing it????


----------



## Starry Night

I think any flutters felt now would be gas or things stretching and growing. I'm just over 6 weeks and have gotten those too. But the baby doesn't even start to twitch or move until 8 weeks or so. I got similar flutters even after I know my other babies had died but before my body passed them.

I'm so sorry, lotus. :(


----------



## Lilly12

Yea I think your uterus doesn't rise above the pubic bone till closer to 12 weeks.. so I don't think you could actually feel "kicks" just yet either ?

So sorry Lotus :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

LeahLou said:


> I tracked like a hawk! So I'd be shocked if I was further along!
> It's probably :twinboys: I feel kicks on one side then the other!
> 
> So so sorry lotus :( that's heart breaking. Future :dust: to you

Aww when will you know how many your having?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so very sorry lotus.


----------



## Fairydust22

I'm Sorry lotus


----------



## Fairydust22

mmafro said:


> Its gotta be twins Leah, My belly is growing though and im only 6 weeks, but this is baby number 3 so i just think things are stretching easier!! :)
> 
> Im still not feeling pregnant, cramping as pretty much stopped but i swear im feeling flutters, am i loosing it????

I'm the same I don't feel pregnant either I'm 6 weeks too I keep taking pregnancy tests to make sure I'm still pregnant ha ha


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry lotus :hugs:

I class I took for doula training said before 13 weeks it would be nearly impossible to feel baby move as they are so small and your nerve endings are further out than the baby can kick at that time. They are VERY small. They look big on ultrasound but they are magnified so we can see better. Like my baby is less than an inch big right now. 

I also take pregnancy tests still as I dont feel as pregnant as I had with prior pregnancies! :haha: Plus with my other two we lived in Germany where I got an ultrasound every appointment starting at 5 weeks so right now having not seen baby or heard the heart beat its hard to believe its really in there! My appt will be at 9 weeks but I still till Ill have to wait till 12!! Thats insane :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

I know I'm feeling this little one. But I'm further along so I don't think it's totally unheard of :) 

I'll find out Wednesday whats inside my uterus!! It feels so far away!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

LeahLou said:


> I know I'm feeling this little one. But I'm further along so I don't think it's totally unheard of :)
> 
> I'll find out Wednesday whats inside my uterus!! It feels so far away!!!

Aww how exciting i have my sonogram that day also...scared but anxious..i dont have a bump yet but my stomach isnt how it was before.


----------



## MrsGax

LeahLou said:


> I know I'm feeling this little one. But I'm further along so I don't think it's totally unheard of :)
> 
> I'll find out Wednesday whats inside my uterus!! It feels so far away!!!

Your bump is lovely! I cannot wait until Weds for you! It does seem far away... My next one is not for 2 weeks... I feel like that is 2 years from now lol. Is it just me or does the first trimester drag?


----------



## MrsGax

So sorry, Lotus. Big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Lilly12

My next appointment is Thursday.. time is flying for me. But I guess with a toddler your days go by fast. :)


----------



## SweetV

I also just bought a doppler and can't wait for it to arrive! I think sometimes this pregnancy (and previous losses) is making me crazy. I wish I was sick, but I'm just exhausted. My boobs don't even tingle any more even though 2 weeks ago if hubby even thought about looking at them I threatened to beat him off with a broom lol. My mw cancelled my appt this Wednesday and rebooked for next week. So far I've had 2 appts and she has cancelled both of them....:dohh:


----------



## Rosie06

Lotus so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Leah wow what a bump theres definatley either 2(or 3 ;) ) or your much further along! im having twins and no where near as big a bump as that im jealous! however I have been feeling some flutters the last couple of days

10 weeks tomorrow for me it does seem to be going quicker this time round but then I guess running around after a 2 half year old your days blend into one! have a scan on Wednesday as had some spotting on and off over the last few days so just praying everything is ok with my 2 babies! DD proudly said to me today as she was patting it mummy your tummy is getting bigger now! lol x


----------



## Fairydust22

I feel the first trimester is dragging for me I have my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks time I'm constantly worrying about my pregnancy it's making it even longer although I have my hands full with 5 kids at home It's still dragging for me


----------



## Phantom

I'm so sorry Lotus.


----------



## x__amour

Those finding out gender, are you doing anything special?

We'll find out the week before Christmas and DH and I are going to ask the sonographer to write it down and then we're going to go to Babies 'R Us and pick out two outfits and ask the cashier to ring up the appropriate one. Then we'll wrap it and on Christmas Day it'll be our big present! 

What about you ladies? :D


----------



## bumpin2012

we're just going to open the envelope on Xmas day.

so sorry lotus :( :hugs:

not much here. ob appointment next week and hopefully an ultrasound


----------



## MIZZYD

Nothing special either. DH and I plan on finding out together during the gender scan. For family I do want to do something, but not like a gender reveal or anything. We will see.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies! I'm playing the brave here and I'm joining you a bit too early I guess but here we are!!

My due date is the 26th of May but I think it may change as I'm still waiting to have a scan. I may not even get one until 11-12 weeks! Don't know for sure! 

I'm on various pills and injections due to having APS and I'm praying for this baby to be well and healthy.

I don't know what else to say :blush:


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi & welcome I'm due on the 27th may it's lovely you have joined us


----------



## 4magpies

And I'm 28th. What's APS? xx


----------



## Madrid98

It's antiphospholipid syndrome; a blood clotting condition and the cause of 3 mc's before my baby girl. Without the meds there's no chance the pregnancy will continue.


----------



## daddiesgift

We want to wait till birth to find out but the Christmas reveal sounds so cute!! 

I called birth center yesterday to ask when my first scan will be and they said 18-20 weeks!! :cry: I have no idea how we can wait so long :nope:


----------



## 4magpies

Madrid98 said:


> It's antiphospholipid syndrome; a blood clotting condition and the cause of 3 mc's before my baby girl. Without the meds there's no chance the pregnancy will continue.

Ah yes I know what that is just didn't understand the acronym! Doh!

I had to have warfarin when I was in hospital early on in the pregnancy. Horrible stingy injections and I bet you're bruised all over. Will be so worth it though. 

I've also had 3 losses but not due to a blood disorder xx


----------



## Starry Night

Anyone else getting splitting migraines?? I think it's the migraines that are making my sickness all the more unbearable. I normally don't suffer from headaches so I know it's from the pregnancy. Tylenol isn't doing much to cut into them (at least, not for long) and now I can't even swallow the pills without throwing them back up.


----------



## Madrid98

Yes I'm all bruised already! But as you say it's soooo worth it! I just have to look at my baby to remember that. 

I've got the letter from the hospital & my appt is the 15th of October. I have another appt on that day so it's being rearranged to the 23rd of October at 10:30. Looking at the dates I know now I won't be able to get a scan from the hospital and I'll have to go via the Gp route. Can you advise me on what date is better for that scan? Should I go for this Friday when I'll be 7wks4 or maybe leave it for Monday when I'll be 8wks?


----------



## bumpin2012

wait it out if you can. there isn't much to see at 7 weeks


----------



## 4magpies

I'm having a 7 week scan on Thursday to check viability. There should be a heart beat. I'm very nervous about it.


----------



## Madrid98

I bet you are! were you previous losses unexplained?


----------



## Rosie06

have my scan tomorrow morning due to spotting feel so nervous about it we seen both heartbeeats at our scan at7w6d, I also got my letter through for 12 week scan although ill be 13 weeks! 29th October will also see consultant too x


----------



## LeahLou

Don't worry Rosie! I had a lot of bleeding early on to the point I really didn't think it would last and here I am at 10 weeks... Very pregnant... Haha! I have my scan too tomorrow afternoon! It'd be interesting to see if we're both having twins!! I was thinking it might've been because both were nestling in and a lot of stretching quickly is a lot on a uterus!


----------



## 4magpies

Madrid98 said:


> I bet you are! were you previous losses unexplained?

One was unexplained MC and the other two were ectopics, and why I had to have IVF.


----------



## stouffer

I'm looking forward to seeing these scan pictures! My first one is in 2 weeks :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so emotional :cry:


----------



## Rosie06

LeahLou said:


> Don't worry Rosie! I had a lot of bleeding early on to the point I really didn't think it would last and here I am at 10 weeks... Very pregnant... Haha! I have my scan too tomorrow afternoon! It'd be interesting to see if we're both having twins!! I was thinking it might've been because both were nestling in and a lot of stretching quickly is a lot on a uterus!

thanks hun! I think its because my symptoms are totally wearing off now which I know they will but I thought with it been 2 they would last longer, good god im thinking far too much into it! 

looking forward to hearing how your scan goes 2 maybe 3 ;) x


----------



## 4magpies

I've just checked my cervix and it's so odd. It's definately closed and it reminds me or a squash ball. Never been like this before. Makes me happy and confident all ok. 

Can't believe I'm 7 weeks tomorrow. What's up Hannah?

And girls my friend is having twins and she's been bleeding loads on and off and still is and all is fine. 

Rosie are your babies IVF if so bleeding is very common with IVF pregnancies too.


----------



## Jalanis22

Looks like alot of us are having scans tomorrow! How exciting! Hope we all have good news to hear:happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

magpies yes they are ivf DD was also ivf and I had a full on bleed with her and everything turned out fine, im just such a worrier until I get to the magic 2 trimester however I will settle so much more once tomorrow is out of the way! just a shame I have to go into work after or I would be dragging DH shopping ;) x


----------



## Madrid98

All the best for those scans tomorrow!! I'll be waiting impatiently for a few pics!!

Bleeding with twins is very common. It's even common for some women with single pregnancies so try not to worry. Drink lots of water!!


----------



## SweetV

Best of luck for scans tomorrow!!! I booked my 12 week for Friday. Fingers crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## Fairydust22

Good luck with your scans ladies I don't think I will be getting a scan until 12 weeks I haven't got my midwife appointment until the 21st October :(


----------



## 4magpies

I only get my scan tomorrow extra as it's with my IVF clinic (private) hopefully I'll be put into the NHS system tomorrow if all is ok. It'll be wierd going back to NHS after having specially treatment privately!


----------



## Madrid98

With last pregnancy I had 2 or 3 early scans on the nhs. The Gp referred me to the early pregnancy unit due to my previous mc history.


----------



## 4magpies

I haven't even been to my GP yet. It works differently with IVF. If I had fallen naturally again (no chance) I would've had early NHS scans. 

xx


----------



## emalou90

after a few spoons of gaviscon my heartburn/acid seems to have calmed for the past day or so.
pleased is not the word.
i had a subway to celebrate. (heated and toasted!) winner! it was lush x


----------



## Fairydust22

Gaviscon is the best I get heartburn too I tried other brands but they were no good gaviscon all the way ha ha


----------



## Rosie06

hey ladies im back from my scan(and work!) and everything was totally fine both babies with good heartbeats and wriggling about! was really gutted as we didn't get to get a pic because it was in the day unit there scan machine is really old so that coupled with the babies position and wriggling she just couldn't get one, she did say aswell she could find no source of the bleeding though but obv if I get anymore I just have to ring them! 3 weeks today until next scan which will be my dating scan! x


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - I get Gaviscon on prescription from my Doctor for my Heartburn/Acid Reflux.

Phantom - I'm forever Googling pictures week by week, I even have Apps on my mobile which show me pictures of how my pregnancy is progressing. 

4magpies - I hope everything goes well at your scan tomorrow. 

Leah - Wow, nice bump! There has got to be more than one in there! :shock: 

Littlelotus - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Madrid - Welcome to thread and Congratulations :flower:

Rosie - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan, shame you didn't get a picture though!


----------



## 4magpies

Glad everything went well Rosie!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I still haven't had my scan date :(


----------



## stouffer

HannahGraceee - Have you had your booking appointment yet?


----------



## magicwhisper

woo scan date came in the post 2 weeks fter my booking appointment

it is in 2 weeks time, i will be exactly 12 weeks :happydance: 23rd!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh i only had my booking app last week! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## emalou90

Me too Han :) i expect to wait upto a week before im 12 weeks x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeah me too, I think I'm just being impatient lol last Friday I was like please be a letter!! My friend was like when did you have your app, I was like two days ago! Hahah!! X


----------



## Jalanis22

Happy to show my babyy!! I got a bit concerned because it measured 7 weeks exact but hearing the heartbeat puts my mind on rest.


----------



## Lilly12

yay so happy for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> yay so happy for you!! :wohoo:

Thankss..i just worried a bit because the dr kept asking me if i was sure of my LMP and i said yes but everything turned out to be o.k


----------



## Rosie06

Jalanis22 said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> yay so happy for you!! :wohoo:
> 
> Thankss..i just worried a bit because the dr kept asking me if i was sure of my LMP and i said yes but everything turned out to be o.kClick to expand...

congratulations hun so lovely seeing them on the scan for the first time! you may of just ovulated later than you thought or baby may even have a bit of a growth spurt in next couple of days!

hannahgracee with DD I didn't get my scan date till 3 days before yet this time ive got it 3 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Jalanis22

Rosie06 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> yay so happy for you!! :wohoo:
> 
> Thankss..i just worried a bit because the dr kept asking me if i was sure of my LMP and i said yes but everything turned out to be o.kClick to expand...
> 
> congratulations hun so lovely seeing them on the scan for the first time! you may of just ovulated later than you thought or baby may even have a bit of a growth spurt in next couple of days!
> 
> hannahgracee with DD I didn't get my scan date till 3 days before yet this time ive got it 3 weeks :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes i have no idea if i ovulated later because i always tracked when i ovulated and well it was kinda on time but my thing is that i dont always get my periods at exact 28 days sometimes later like 2-3 days...


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so glad all these scans are coming on so well :) 

Rosie that is so strange, I bet I'll get mine like the day before. Work will be so impressed :lol: not!


----------



## Rosie06

Leah how did you get on today (it was today wasn't it) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeah! Where are you Leah!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on all the great scans!!!!


----------



## LeahLou

I lost my babies. Surgery is set on Tuesday. Not sure what's going on other than there's lots of loose tissue, no hb's, and a possible molar pregnancy in the mix. I was assessed by 3 doctors and all are concerned. they'll send out the leftover tissue after surgery to make sure there's no cancer. 

I can't even describe how I feel. Dh's numb too. Trying to stay strong for our toddler but depression is trying hard to set in. Just thought we'd catch a break after all our losses. 

Congrats to everyone else.


----------



## bumpin2012

oh, no... Leah.... I'm so very sorry. my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww im very sorry Leah hang in there everything will be ok.


----------



## Phantom

I'm so sorry Leah, I wish there were something I could say to make it better.

"Morning" sickness seems to have been kicked up a notch. I don't know how I'm going to do this. My son deserves better than a mommy who feels like crap all day long.


----------



## stargazer0726

Oh my gosh Leah, that is terrible horrible news. I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words. :-(


----------



## SweetV

LeahLou said:


> I lost my babies. Surgery is set on Tuesday. Not sure what's going on other than there's lots of loose tissue, no hb's, and a possible molar pregnancy in the mix. I was assessed by 3 doctors and all are concerned. they'll send out the leftover tissue after surgery to make sure there's no cancer.
> 
> I can't even describe how I feel. Dh's numb too. Trying to stay strong for our toddler but depression is trying hard to set in. Just thought we'd catch a break after all our losses.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else.

I am so sorry sweety :hug:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm really really sorry Leah!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry: I'm so sorry for your lose Leah :( xxx


----------



## emalou90

Sorry Leah xxxxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

LeahLou said:


> I lost my babies. Surgery is set on Tuesday. Not sure what's going on other than there's lots of loose tissue, no hb's, and a possible molar pregnancy in the mix. I was assessed by 3 doctors and all are concerned. they'll send out the leftover tissue after surgery to make sure there's no cancer.
> 
> I can't even describe how I feel. Dh's numb too. Trying to stay strong for our toddler but depression is trying hard to set in. Just thought we'd catch a break after all our losses.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else.

So so sorry sweetheart how heartbreaking for you all. Take care of one another and we are all here if u need :hugs:


----------



## Fairydust22

I'm so sorry for your loss Leah :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so sorry Leah. Thinking of you.


----------



## 4magpies

I just got back from my scan. We have one baby with a heartbeat. Clinic are giving us another scan in 2 weeks free of charge bless them. 

I can't believe it. 

They confirmed my due date of 28th may too.


----------



## Madrid98

At what time is your scan?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhh :) glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## Fairydust22

That's great your scan went well :)


----------



## Madrid98

I was asking while you were posting!! So glad it went well!!


----------



## nic18

yay for scan going well :)


----------



## 4magpies

I cried. It was so amazing and such a relief after so many bad ones!

Ordering my Doppler and baby book tonight and going to buy a little outfit on the weekend.


----------



## emalou90

Im pleased for you magpies (and everyone else with great scan results) xx


My scan date came through this morning.
4th November :D


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry Leah!!!!! I know there are no words I can say but we are here for you! Sending :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ema yay you got your scan date
:)!

I still haven't got mine :( x


----------



## emalou90

i know! after what we said yesterday! i looked in my post box like?! WHAT IS THIS?!
Maybe you should double check they know you need a scan? (sounds silly) i know people who called a week before and they forgot to send them letters xx


----------



## mmafro

Leah- soo sorry for yoour loss :( 

SO happy to see everyones scan pics, still waiting on a date for mine, hopefully i will find out tomorrow when the mail comes!!!

7 weeks today, still not feeling pregnant other than the fact that im growing!!
 



Attached Files:







20131010_104453.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 4magpies

I didn't post a picture did I?

Here's one. It's hard to make out;

https://imageshack.us/a/img708/5347/sq01.jpg

The baby is the the grey splodge at the bottom of the black bit.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I see it :) :cloud9:


----------



## Jalanis22

4magpies said:


> I didn't post a picture did I?
> 
> Here's one. It's hard to make out;
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img708/5347/sq01.jpg
> 
> The baby is the the grey splodge at the bottom of the black bit.


Beautiful bean...its weird though? Did you measure 7 weeks? Cause today im 8 weeks and my bean yesterday measured 7 weeks but its looks much bigger than your scan...im wondering maybe the sonographer didnt measure exactly well.


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> i know! after what we said yesterday! i looked in my post box like?! WHAT IS THIS?!
> Maybe you should double check they know you need a scan? (sounds silly) i know people who called a week before and they forgot to send them letters xx

There's at letter at my parents house, I've mugs changed addresses with the doctor so fingers crossed ;)


----------



## 4magpies

She didn't measure she just knew from looking and heart beat. 

I'm definately dead on 7 weeks because of IVF. Maybe it's a different scale?


----------



## 4magpies

Also I found this helpful;

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html

Mine looks right for 7 weeks. 

And the black is big because my bladder was full I believe. 

By 8 weeks they start to look like actual babies. 

At 7 weeks the measurement should be 5 to 12mm which obviously means can vary quite a lot at this stage.


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and this; https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/photos-ultrasounds/gallery_week.php?p=2&w=7

Sorry for the multiple posts. Haha!


----------



## Jalanis22

4magpies said:


> Oh and this; https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/photos-ultrasounds/gallery_week.php?p=2&w=7
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts. Haha!

O ok then im guessing my sonographer didnt measure right because my bean is 1 week bigger than yours and its alot of difference...have u seen my scan? Kts on page 110


----------



## Jalanis22

2 months exact...and no bump.


----------



## 4magpies

Yours is really different. Where's your gestational sack? That's the black bit. 

I don't think yours looks that different, just zoomed in, and no sack (which I have now learnt is the black bit!?)

My pictures are of where the heart beat was. There was more baby around it when she moved from the heart beat. 

Thing is babies implant in different places and wombs are different shapes. I wouldn't worry too much. 

I just totally trust my nurse. 

xx


----------



## Jalanis22

4magpies said:


> Yours is really different. Where's your gestational sack? That's the black bit.
> 
> I don't think yours looks that different, just zoomed in, and no sack (which I have now learnt is the black bit!?)
> 
> My pictures are of where the heart beat was. There was more baby around it when she moved from the heart beat.
> 
> Thing is babies implant in different places and wombs are different shapes. I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> I just totally trust my nurse.
> 
> xx


Mine was zoomed in but the bean was that whole size which measures to me 8 weeks and she told me everything looked good especially before we even found the baby we saw the heart flickering and thats how we found it...but the view is reallyblurry she didnt even adjust it or anything.


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh mine wasn't zoomed it at all. 

It's different machines and different quality. 

I've also been told it's really hard to get accurate measurements this early and they can be a week either way so maybe it is just an error. 

Don't worry you've got a heart beat and that's great. 

Can't wait for my next one!!


----------



## Jalanis22

4magpies said:


> Ahh mine wasn't zoomed it at all.
> 
> It's different machines and different quality.
> 
> I've also been told it's really hard to get accurate measurements this early and they can be a week either way so maybe it is just an error.
> 
> Don't worry you've got a heart beat and that's great.
> 
> Can't wait for my next one!!

I know right the heartbeat is the most important thing and i switched drs already.


----------



## 4magpies

Ah did you. These scans are at my IVF clinic. I have booked an appointment with my doctor for next week to notify them of my pregnancy then I get a midwife and a NHS scan at 12 weeks. 

xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

4magpies said:


> Ah did you. These scans are at my IVF clinic. I have booked an appointment with my doctor for next week to notify them of my pregnancy then I get a midwife and a NHS scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> xxx

Reason i did was because of my insurances i switched and they didnt accept it so i already made an appt with the dr on Nov, 4. Hopefully she does a sonogram


----------



## Rosie06

Leah im so so sorry for your loss hunny :hugs:

magpies wonderful news for you so happy for you xx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry but do you think she'll continue with the thread? It happened to me and I had to transfer it to someone else. I couldn't continue.


----------



## Lilly12

Saw the babies hb today :) 
I took a video , will upload later


----------



## Lilly12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENFZ61bO_SI

:happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENFZ61bO_SI
> 
> :happydance:

Its amazing....i couldnt really hear it but when you listen to it its the best feeling in the world.


----------



## Lilly12

our midwifes ultrasound machine is old, no sound lol, but it was nice to see :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> our midwifes ultrasound machine is old, no sound lol, but it was nice to see :)

Thats good you saw the heartbeat as for me i had to change to 
Another dr due to changing my insurance so lets see how well she is. I have my next appt on Nov, 4,


----------



## Perseids

I just had my first midwife appointment/scan today! They dated me at 9 weeks 4 days....they updated my due date to May 11. I got to hear the heart beat, too -- it was a strong 164! 

The image got turned upside down when I uploaded it for some reason...but it gives the same idea. :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

Lilly amazing isn't it. It's what mine looked like. I've watched your video about 4 times over. How lovely!! 

xx


----------



## emalou90

Oh lilly that vid is lovely :) x


----------



## Fairydust22

What a wonderful video Lilly it's so lovely to watch :) 

What a lovely clear pic perseids


----------



## Madrid98

Lovely video & very nice scan pic!

I've got a scan date!!! Next Wednesday at 10:30!!! Can't wait!!!!

Fairy I've just noticed you already have 5 children. Are they boys, girls, mixed? And what you'd like this time? I have 2 girls and one boy!


----------



## SweetV

I had my 12 week scan this morning! My husband and I brought our kids to the appt (we still hadn't told them). The tech called them into the room and they were so excited when they finally figured out what was on the screen. They spent the whole ride home arguing who gets to sleep with baby and who will be the first one to hold the baby, who is hanging the us pic in their room etc. Magical. We didn't want to tell them as with 2 losses last year having to explain to them that there would be no baby was more painful than explaining to anybody else. No to tell our parents over the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## emalou90

Thats a lovely thing SweetV - wish we could take children into the US rooms in the UK - i understand why they dont but i wanted Amelia (shes 3.8) to see the baby on the screen (after they did all their health checks) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

My boyfriend keeps going to a strip club :cry:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats sweet!! I went through the same with my kids 3 times so I know how it feels! Enjoy the moment!!!


----------



## Madrid98

emalou90 said:


> Thats a lovely thing SweetV - wish we could take children into the US rooms in the UK - i understand why they dont but i wanted Amelia (shes 3.8) to see the baby on the screen (after they did all their health checks) x

Maybe they'll allow her to be there for the 20weeks one once they've finished all the checks. My dd13 came with me but she's a lot older. 



HannahGraceee said:


> My boyfriend keeps going to a strip club :cry:

That's a bit weird! Does he usually go there?


----------



## daddiesgift

Hannah- sounds like you need a new boyfriend!


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Thats a lovely thing SweetV - wish we could take children into the US rooms in the UK - i understand why they dont but i wanted Amelia (shes 3.8) to see the baby on the screen (after they did all their health checks) x

really they don't let you at your hospital? weve taken DD to both so far and not been a problem wonder if different hospitals have different policies such a shame really.

Theres some lovely scan pics coming through cant wait for my next one in 2 weeks :) x

Hannah does he normally? how did you find out? I personally wouldn't be happy at all about it but I know everyone is different x


----------



## magicwhisper

cant wait for my scan now :happydance:

oh got dominos .... and all i want is toast :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

He knows owners so I really don't mind him going once in a while, but he went 3 times last week! And tonight 

It's like as soon as I get pregnant he turns to a douche


----------



## Fairydust22

Madrid98 said:


> Lovely video & very nice scan pic!
> 
> I've got a scan date!!! Next Wednesday at 10:30!!! Can't wait!!!!
> 
> Fairy I've just noticed you already have 5 children. Are they boys, girls, mixed? And what you'd like this time? I have 2 girls and one boy!

Hiya I have 2 girls & 3 boys my youngest is a boy it would be lovely to have a girl this time what would you like this time ?


----------



## nic18

Hannah, I'm sorry hun that must be pretty shit :/ :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think it's mainly to do with the fact he has a new friend.. Single, daddy bought him a flat, and has money! Hmmmm


----------



## HannahGraceee

Sorry for my rant girls :) xx


----------



## SweetV

@Hannah boys can be stupid when their woman are pregnant. I remember with my DS my hubby started going out all the time without me and being secretive about it. It was nothing, he just needed to get out before he felt that he couldn't anymore. I'm not a fan of strip clubs however, can't understand why my man would want to stare at another woman naked and kinda makes me feel inadequate.


----------



## nic18

we're always here if you need a rant Hannah :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I definitely get the scared bit from his end even he said he didn't think the ttc would be this quick so maybe a bit of shock :lol: 

I do like that I have time on my own though.. But 3 times a week is a bit much so that won't be happening


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

I may be mean but OH is not allowed at any sort of strip club, ever. Hasn't gone since we met. Especially when pregnant you're more vulnerable and more self conscience I don't want my man staring at tiny naked girls while I'm home feeling huge! I know every relationship is different though and while I don't have anything against strippers in general but if I said I was okay with it then I couldn't get mad in the future when he thinks its appropriate to do it.


----------



## Madrid98

Fairydust22 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely video & very nice scan pic!
> 
> I've got a scan date!!! Next Wednesday at 10:30!!! Can't wait!!!!
> 
> Fairy I've just noticed you already have 5 children. Are they boys, girls, mixed? And what you'd like this time? I have 2 girls and one boy!
> 
> Hiya I have 2 girls & 3 boys my youngest is a boy it would be lovely to have a girl this time what would you like this time ?Click to expand...

I don't mind at all! Ds wants a brother even with the huge age gap and I have a slight feeling it may be team blue this time but if it's another girl it'll be great for Z. She can share more things with her than a boy. 

Hannah I couldn't tolerate anything like that. Not even once a year!! But you know your relationship better than anybody else and what works in yours may not work in other people's relationships. 
Once the baby arrives & you're both struggling and tired, would you feel the same way about him going out when you're left to cope with the baby?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Once the baby comes, I would expect him to make an adult choice and not lol


----------



## Phantom

Took a bump pic today. I feel a lot bigger than this for some reason. :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/6a12a841-2f25-43db-a225-94d7daa16183_zps193942f5.jpg


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lovely bump :) I know what you mean! I feel huge! Like full on bump already lol


----------



## 4magpies

See I'm odd my stomach has got flatter and I feel tiny! Guess because I got so big with my IVF bloat/OHSS. I've actually lost about 7lbs this week too just cutting out crisps and chocolate ect and eating healthy which is pretty good. 

Can't wait to get a bump. 

Ordered our Doppler last night. Should be here next week, will start trying it when it comes but I don't think I'll hear anything till later on because of my chubby belly/tilted womb. 

Hannah that is out of order, 3 nights in a week. Personally the odd night wouldn't bother me if OH did go but that's just excessive!!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Very excessive and I assure you this will not happen again :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

HannahGraceee said:


> Very excessive and I assure you this will not happen again :lol:

Haha. Good girl. I guess he's had a good talking to. 

You up to much today?

I'm off for lunch with my 8 month pregnant friend who also had IVF. Looking forward to it xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc took me shopping so it's not all had I suppose! 

Awww I hope you have fun :) x


----------



## Starry Night

lilly - congrats on such a wonderful scan. I've watched the video multiple times. I'll be 7weeks5days for my scan on Tuesday and I hope my baby looks as good.

SweetV - I'm so glad your 12 week scan turned out so well and that the surprised worked out for your kids. That is cute how they were arguing about the baby already. 

Phantom - such a cute, wee little bump. I think we get more self-conscious about our bodies then we need to be. You could still easily hide your pregnancy if you wanted to.

Hannah - I hope you and your boyfriend can come to an agreement about how often he goes out.

afm - counting down the days to my own scan. After two losses in a row I'm finding it very difficult to be positive. If the baby is doing well then I would have gotten further than I have since my son. My sickness is ebbing so it's tough to feel confident (though my sickness left early with my son too).


----------



## LiLi2

Hey ladies! I just stumbled across this thread.. don't know how I didn't see it before now! I'm due May 19th with my first :happydance: 

Last scan was at 7 weeks - baby looked good and had a nice little heartbeat. 8w5d now and bought a doppler a few days ago. We have been listening to our little raspberry for a few days now first thing in the morning. It's amazing. Doppler has trouble catching each beat, but when we calculate the heart rate, seems to be about 170-174. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIrhfsIKcUM

Going to read through a bit of this thread, but figured I'd introduce myself and my little bean. Congrats to all the May ladies! Looking forward to this journey :)


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations and welcome :D


----------



## Jalanis22

4magpies said:


> See I'm odd my stomach has got flatter and I feel tiny! Guess because I got so big with my IVF bloat/OHSS. I've actually lost about 7lbs this week too just cutting out crisps and chocolate ect and eating healthy which is pretty good.
> 
> Can't wait to get a bump.
> 
> Ordered our Doppler last night. Should be here next week, will start trying it when it comes but I don't think I'll hear anything till later on because of my chubby belly/tilted womb.
> 
> Hannah that is out of order, 3 nights in a week. Personally the odd night wouldn't bother me if OH did go but that's just excessive!!
> 
> xxx


Yes i received my angelsound doppler and cant find heartbeat but im also like u i have a small pooch and im not flat from my belly maybe thats why


----------



## Phantom

I want a Doppler too!

I've been working on my announcement since this weekend is Thanksgiving for us and it seems like its necessary with all the family dinners and stuff and gossip that will happen. I love both of them, I can't decide which one to use. Which one do you ladies like?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/6e96c7f3-bff7-41a8-a503-125439deb588_zps24da9dc1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/84d63ea4-bda7-4595-9731-445414341476_zpsd0f44e44.jpg


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi what a great idea I love it I like the second pic sprouting this may :)


----------



## stouffer

My Doppler hasn't picked up the baby's heartbeat yet but I'm not concerned since it's still early! 

10 days until my scan yay! I don't think we can find anyone to look after LO though. OH and I will be really disappointed if he can't be at the scan.


----------



## 4magpies

Lunch was lovely and went and bought a little baby tshirt and some booties and some stretch mark oil. Being positive!!

It was so wierd buying stuff.


----------



## daddiesgift

:blush: Has anyone had loose stools? My last two pregnancies I was constipated really bad but not this time. Everyday I have to use the bathroom 2-3+ times and thats VERY uncommon for me. I usually dont go that much in one week! Im eating as healthy as I can an Ive had meat aversion so I know its not a stomach bug. I only drink water or my teas. Just all of a sudden it comes on and I have to run to the bathroom!:blush: 

13 days till my first appointment. Dont think Ill get a scan then :nope: This is the first time Ive had to wait so long to be seen or been told I have to wait till 18-20 weeks till first ultrasound! What a way to keep a woman worrying!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have both! If it's not one it's the other! I just want to poo normally! :lol:


----------



## Lilly12

I have both too, so annoying :( that and trapped wind/gas :(


----------



## magicwhisper

i like the second picture!

and i am the same it is either one way or the other lol


----------



## daddiesgift

Well Im glad it isnt just me! Ive been having gas BAD. Another thing I seriously never have. My OH has never heard me pass gas besides once, during pregnancy :haha: It seems symptoms are kicking in a LOT earlier this time around than the last two. I already have heart burn, gas, trapped gas and now Im waking at night and not being able to fall asleep for an hour or two! This is not a good sign for the future!!


----------



## Fairydust22

I have both too and trapped wind :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god. I was like dying of trapped wind last night :( and I feel it coming back :(


----------



## LiLi2

Been crazy constipated here.. ugh! I've also had gas, which I never have. 

Daddiesgift... I didn't know that waking up and not being able to fall back asleep for 1-2 hours was a normal pregnancy thing. I've been going to bed early and falling asleep no problem, but around 2-4am I've been awake! It's making me nuts! lol

OH heard the heartbeat on the doppler clearly for the first time today and he was so happy! We've found it for a second or two before, but whenever I've found it nice and clear like in the video, he wasn't home. I sent him the video the other morning, but it's much different to hear it in person. His face lit up... he has daddy glow. Now if only I were glowing. :haha: 

Anyone else moving while pregnant? We're moving in 2 weeks and just the thought of it makes me need to take a nap. lol!


----------



## Madrid98

I have an angelsounds Doppler and haven't even tried to use it because last time I had to wait until about 10 weeks to catch a sound. With other dopplers you can hear much earlier. I used to have another one that was quite good in detecting early. It stopped working and I got rid if it. 

I like the second pic for the announcement!! Very cute!!

Welcome lili2! I'll probably move before the end of this pregnancy but I don't know when. 

I'm also constipated but my bbs aren't sore like last time. I believe is due to the fact I don't take extra progesterone this time around. Ms is bad with or without it and I'm so bloated!!


----------



## stouffer

LiLi2 said:


> Anyone else moving while pregnant? We're moving in 2 weeks and just the thought of it makes me need to take a nap. lol!

We actually moved this weekend. It has not been fun! OH was really good and did the hard stuff. I wrapped and packed a lot of stuff. So far he has done all the unpacking which has been great. Moving had me KO'ed for the last 2 days. I just about had enough energy to look after LO. I think it will be weeks before the new place looks presentable but I'm glad the worst of it is done.


----------



## emalou90

Lili - yes Hun we are too!! We're moving stuff next week but need to be moved by end of October. Long tiring process and I'm just packing!!


----------



## LiLi2

I figured it would be best to move before I'm the size of a house, but as tired as I've been it's proving to be quite the chore! I packed one box before needing a nap. Lol! OH and his friends are going to actually do the moving while I unpack smaller stuff at the new house. I'm excited to move, just not for the process of moving. Moving with an LO is even more work, stouffer. You must be worn out lol.

I'm up at 3:45am with horrible heartburn! Chugged some mylanta and ate an apple, but sheesh, not going away. My whole chest hurts!


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies, please can I be removed from the list? Sadly an ultrasound at 9 weeks and 5 days showed that our baby stopped developing a couple of weeks ago and no longer had a heartbeat. I had my miscarriage medically managed and passed the pregnancy peacefully in hospital yesterday.

I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm sorry for your loss :( x


----------



## Fairydust22

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Rebaby said:


> Hello ladies, please can I be removed from the list? Sadly an ultrasound at 9 weeks and 5 days showed that our baby stopped developing a couple of weeks ago and no longer had a heartbeat. I had my miscarriage medically managed and passed the pregnancy peacefully in hospital yesterday.
> 
> I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies :hugs:

Sorry for your loss hun..:hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Sorry rebaby :hugs:

Anyone heard from Leah? Does she still want to manage the page?


----------



## bumpin2012

I was wondering the same thing... maybe we should start a new thread?


----------



## emalou90

See if she turns up first, maybe a private message. 
I don't have the time to manage the page but I'm sure someone does if she didn't want to do it anymore. I'm sure it's hard for her maybe to come back on? Not totally sure though.

X


----------



## HannahGraceee

I managed my one in April 2009! I would love to do it but no I don't have time


----------



## bumpin2012

I don't mind heading it up. I'm usually on in the evenings.


----------



## nic18

if she doesn't want to do it, you can get admin to change who can edit the first page :)


----------



## Rosie06

so sorry for your loss rebaby x


----------



## Madrid98

Yes, admin can change it for whoever decides to take it on. As I explained before I had to leave mine when I had my 2nd loss and another person took over. I couldn't face it then!


----------



## Rosie06

id offer to do it she didn't want to which I can totally understand if she didn't, just im not always on really 

We put the deposit down on our twins pram yesterday :D


----------



## stargazer0726

11 weeks today and I'm starting to feel better most days. I can't wait for this first tri to be over. One week from tomorrow I finally get to see my dr and hear the heartbeat. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe bumpin can do it Rosie! With twins you may be more tired don't you think?


----------



## 4magpies

Oh god girls I feel more sick and dizzy today than I have since week 4. Thought I'd managed to get away with it. Haha. 

How is everyone today?

I was late for work as I got here and had forgot all my keys/passes/fobs ect so had to drive home, get them and come back. Baby brain. 

Got my GP appointment this week on wed feeling nervous about it for some reason? Not sure why. It feels so wierd being pregnant for me. When we were buying the baby bits the other day I felt like I was being naughty and shouldn't be in that section. I feel like a fraud! Odd I know!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ms has eased completely for me, thanks goodness! Still really tired tho but i think thats starting to improve slightly as well. First tri has been so hard so far with a 3 yr old to chase after.

3 weeks till first scan yay!


----------



## 4magpies

Aww that's good.

I have another scan next week. Nervous about it but can't wait at the same time.


----------



## nic18

my ms has eased up to :) thank god. scan in just over 2 weeks quite excited :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

My ms was the worst in week 7/8 mines gone but instantly gag when I smell things


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 8 weeks on Wednesday. Can't believe it!


----------



## bumpin2012

I hear ya shananboc. I have a 17 month old, who just doesn't understand... poor little guys.

so how do I get the access to the front page? anyone know?


----------



## ShanandBoc

17 month old must be hard. At least with Ellie if i feel totally crap she understands and will sit and watch a movie :) Big hugs.

We will all be in 2nd tri before we know it. I have a feeling this pregnancy will go heaps faster than my first. Its fast approaching the end of the year and then it will be May before you know it!!


----------



## Madrid98

Ms is still here too! At times it gets quite bad but it's reassuring so I don't mind it at all!!

My scan is on Wednesday! Can't wait to find out if this is continuing or not! So scared!!


----------



## Madrid98

bumpin2012 said:


> I hear ya shananboc. I have a 17 month old, who just doesn't understand... poor little guys.
> 
> so how do I get the access to the front page? anyone know?

Send an email to the admin team with the thread title and the request


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I find it reassuring Madrid. Ooh not long to wait. Praying everything is ok for you. I just can't wait for it to be next week for mine. 

I just want to be in 2nd tri now. My Doppler should be here this week. Going to try it every day till we get a beat. 

xxx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm tempted to try the Doppler but I know is just too early!! It'd feel better though as that'll be an excuse to not find anything but my own hb.


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. I know how you feel lovely. It's tough isn't it. I'm guessing mine will be here Wednesday maybe. I'll be 8 weeks then which I know is too early. 

I do feel big today though. My belly feels more rounded. Some of it must be bloat though. I feel uncomfortable. 

Silly question can you feel when your uterus moves past your pelvic bone? Like in your stomach?


----------



## MerryMint

Sorry I don't get on much, ladies. I kind of disappear during first tri, until I start to feel better.

Leah and rebaby - so sorry for your losses :(

I swear I've felt the baby move the last 3 days straight. That's crazy, right? Is anyone else feeling movement?


----------



## bumpin2012

mine comes and goes...I wish it would just leave altogether... lol. 

I feel like this pregnancy is flying by. can't believe I'm already 10 weeks ( tomorrow) ob appointment tomorrow, and hopefully an ultrasound :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I am fuming!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Pressed that too quickly!

Today someone told me to stop milking it cos I said my back hurt! Like seriously I can't wait in till you know what this feels like


----------



## bumpin2012

lol... things you don't say to a hormonal pregnant woman... some people just don't get it... 

ladies, I've sent a message to admin, will let you all know what happens.


----------



## LiLi2

My ms comes and goes. The thing that's getting to me the most is the fatigue!! I can't seem to get anything done because all I want to do is sleep. I slept for a total of probably 18 of the last 24 hours. Woke up yesterday, had breakfast, took a nap, had lunch, took a nap, went to church, then went to bed. I'm at work now and struggling to stay awake. Anyone else have fatigue this awful? 

2 weeks from today until our 11 week scan. Little heart is beating a couple beats faster each day and is up to 180 now... Hopefully it starts to level off because much faster than that and I'll start to worry!

Girls with dopplers: I'm not the patient type and tried at 8w2d. It took a while, but I found it. I was so focused on searching right above my pubic bone that I didn't even try looking any higer. I gave up and tried again, placing the probe center between my belly button and pubic bone and bingo. Just to the left of that spot, there it was. Everyone says it will be so low early on, but don't be so sure. Check higher, too!


----------



## 4magpies

Really Lili? Are you quite thin though? I can't wait for mine to get here now xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thought I would show you girls my belly. It's definately gotten bigger and it feels hard. It's odd. Doesn't just feel like bloat anymore as I'm sucking in here and it's usually flat when I do that! 

https://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9708/t6mq.jpg


----------



## bumpin2012

so I can now edit the front page

I'll go through the past few weeks and update when I get home from work


----------



## bumpin2012

so I can now edit the front page

I'll go through the past few weeks and update when I get home from work


----------



## LiLi2

4magpies said:


> Really Lili? Are you quite thin though? I can't wait for mine to get here now xx

I guess I'm thin, but no overly so. 118 lbs or so. Now at 9 weeks it is very loud and obvious. 

4magpies: getting a little bump! Cute :)


----------



## 4magpies

I should be 8 weeks when mine arrives. 

And thanks I can't wait to get huge! 

xx


----------



## anjewellove

Holy cow! I'm gone for a couple weeks and I missed a bunch! 

Me. Had an ultrasound at 7.5wks. Baby is doing great. Hb at 153bpm which is perfect. The person that did my exam was a volunteer so I'm not going by her measurements, she didnt measure correctly at all. I have another u/s this Thursday, it's a dating u/s so will get more accurate measurement. I should be exactly 9wks.

I don't really feel pregnant but I never do until the 2nd trimester. No morning sickness, I've gotten nauseous a handful of times, but I am fatigued. I take a nap everyday but I toss & turn at night. I don't sleep well at all. I'm enjoying the no symptoms for me trimester, soon I will have my horrible heartburn and choking episodes. 

We've told my parents, but that's it. We haven't even told our 6 year old. 

I'm sorry for all the losses. :( I'm happy for all the good news :) definitely bittersweet.


----------



## Lilly12

I'm 8w2d and can't find baby yet on my doppler . Hopefully soon! :)


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies how are you all ? I have been feeling bluh yesterday & today no appetite feeling run down I keep getting headaches on & off I hate the first trimester lol


----------



## Rosie06

Madrid98 said:


> Maybe bumpin can do it Rosie! With twins you may be more tired don't you think?

im not sure I do remember feeling really tired with DD but I remember feeling better by this point hopefully a couple of more weeks and ill feel more energized! 



4magpies said:


> Oh god girls I feel more sick and dizzy today than I have since week 4. Thought I'd managed to get away with it. Haha.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I was late for work as I got here and had forgot all my keys/passes/fobs ect so had to drive home, get them and come back. Baby brain.
> 
> Got my GP appointment this week on wed feeling nervous about it for some reason? Not sure why. It feels so wierd being pregnant for me. When we were buying the baby bits the other day I felt like I was being naughty and shouldn't be in that section. I feel like a fraud! Odd I know!

oh good old baby brain! the last 2 Wednesdays ive dropped DD off at nursery set off to work and eneded up parked outside the house lol results in been late for work! 

it does feel weird buying baby bits especially when you've been trying so long I remember it well with DD and tbh I feel the same now when we put deposit down on pram it was surreal! 
hopefully your feeling better soon x



ShanandBoc said:


> 17 month old must be hard. At least with Ellie if i feel totally crap she understands and will sit and watch a movie :) Big hugs.
> 
> We will all be in 2nd tri before we know it. I have a feeling this pregnancy will go heaps faster than my first. Its fast approaching the end of the year and then it will be May before you know it!!

I agree 17 month old must be hard like you DD is 2 half and if she doesn't have a nap she well quite happily sit and watch a film while I doze (naughty mummy!) but she does seem to have a good understanding which helps x



Lilly12 said:


> I'm 8w2d and can't find baby yet on my doppler . Hopefully soon! :)

lily I have days were I really struggle to find HB and im 11 weeks tomorrow ill have days were I find both straight away then days were I can only find one or the other they are still so tiny still arnt they!

2 weeks tomorrow for my next scan :) x


----------



## schultzie18

Next appointment for me is the 31st. I don't think I will have another scan until December weird. Wish I would get one at 12 weeks. I am so glad to see all of the wonderful scan photos!


----------



## KatyW

Feeling blah still. Lingering nausea all day - it's not as bad as it was a few weeks ago but still lingering and making me super unproductive around the house/ missing a few outings because of it. Hope all you ladies are doing well, we will survive the first tri!


----------



## stouffer

I seem to push through the tiredness during the week and sleep all weekend. I have been sofa-bound the last few days. The tiredness was worse at this stage with my first though so I'm glad of that.

I still haven't found anything with the Doppler. Boo! Just over a week until my first scan. I just want some reassurance that baby is OK. Our first was after LTTTC and this one happened the first month trying so I still kind of find it hard to believe we were this fortunate!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I still haven't had my scan date! My work is not gonna be happen with the short notice lol


----------



## Excalibur

Leah - I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

Lili - Congratulations and welcome to the thread :wave: 

Rebaby - I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

Love all the scan pics, can't wait until mine now :D

I won a Doppler on Ebay but I still haven't found baby's heartbeat yet, hopefully it won't be too long :thumbup:


----------



## emalou90

Who found it on angel sounds?
It's cheap but that's why it's putting me off


----------



## HannahGraceee

I keep trying to buy a Doppler on ebay!
I always get outbid lol


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Sorry I can't help you with that one, my doppler is a hi-bebe one.

Hannah - The trick is to bid within the last 10 seconds or so, that is how I won mine :thumbup:


----------



## emalou90

Hannah - RINGGGGG get your appointment!! 
Me too :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Excalibur said:


> Emalou - Sorry I can't help you with that one, my doppler is a hi-bebe one.
> 
> Hannah - The trick is to bid within the last 10 seconds or so, that is how I won mine :thumbup:

I keep bidding against the eBay experts I bid at 7 secs bang they get in at like 3 :shrug::haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Aww I'm sorry to hear that, fingers crossed you manage to beat them soon! :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> Hannah - RINGGGGG get your appointment!!
> Me too :haha:

I'll wait in till Wednesday then it will be 2 weeks since booking! I got my expedition card today so they must know about me lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm currently winning 3 :lol:


----------



## Madrid98

Emalou the angelsounds is cheap but does the job. I have and it worked no problem with my previous pregnancy. 
The other Doppler I had was the hi-be be and even though I managed to hear hb first try then it became soooo difficult that I just sold it again.


----------



## Rosie06

I found it on an angel sonds around 8w5d but it wasn't as low down as I was expecting not sure if its because its 2nd pregnancy along with been 2 in there but ive found its best to have a full bladder and use plenty of baby oil, I used it all the way through with DD x


----------



## stouffer

I have an angel sounds Doppler that I got on Amazon for 20 quid. Maybe the type with a wand work better at the early stages.


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I've ordered the angel sounds one. £20 delivered on Amazon.


----------



## emalou90

I wanted the sonoline b but will have to wait for pay day, I'll be 12 weeks!
Think the angel sounds might work better by then x


----------



## LiLi2

I did some research before buying my Doppler and it seems that the angel sounds works perfectly well after 11/12 weeks, but is much more difficult to use before then. The sonoline B seems to pick up the heartbeat much earlier, some as early as 7.5 weeks, but usually by 9 weeks at the latest. Though I've seen some people that didn't find it until later. I think those that found it later probably had babies in bad positions for hearing it.


----------



## Fairydust22

I have got a sonoline b it's fantastic I used on my youngest I'm going to use again I'm going to try it out tomorrow when I'm 8 weeks see if I can find the heartbeat I can't wait with my youngest it picked it up at 10 weeks so fingers crossed


----------



## daddiesgift

Had my first ultrasound today!! My insurance only covers one, I haven't even been to my first midwife appointment, thats October 25th and they already told me I wouldnt get an ultrasound till 18-20 weeks! I couldnt wait that long so I actually found a place that offers free ultrasounds under 14 weeks, once a pregnancy! They cant diagnose or treat you but they did measure baby and said everything looked great and on time and the heart beat was 155. I only got a belly ultrasound instead of a vaginal so this was the best picture we got but Im so happy I got one, seems more real and seeing heart beat was great!! :kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







surprise.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on such a great scan!!


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats on the scan. I can't wait till my next one. Too far away xx


----------



## nic18

I've got the sonoline B now to, I had the angel one before but think the sonoline is so much easier because it actually comes up with the numbers, unlike the angel one :)! 

glad your scan went well x


----------



## magicwhisper

8 days until my scan :happydance:


----------



## gaves99

Congrats on the scan and heartbeat! How exciting!!

Mine is today at 330... so nervous!


----------



## 4magpies

My Doppler has been dispatched and should be here Monday. 

I'll be 8+5. Woo. Then scan 3 days later.


----------



## 4magpies

gaves99 said:


> Congrats on the scan and heartbeat! How exciting!!
> 
> Mine is today at 330... so nervous!

Oooh good luck.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies. Just got home from my OB appointment. Got to see our wee bug, growing well, healthy hearbeat. Im working on the front page, so bear with me as I try and see where I need to update things :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bumpin2012

So Is anyone missing from the front page? Or is there anyone else who wants their name green for team green?


----------



## maria2611

Can I join? :)

Due May 18th.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I got my scan date :)

21st! :happydance: 

Plus other apps lol


----------



## magicwhisper

Yaaaaay hannah :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay! only 6 more days :)


----------



## 4magpies

So Monday? That's not far away at all Hannah. Yay! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nope :) so excited! 

I also have my fat clinic appointment for November :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can somebody make me a ticker on the bump.com and paste me the URL it won't let me copy it on my phone or iPad :( 3rd of May x ( the fruit one) pleaseeee! :) x


----------



## LiLi2

Hannah, I made one but when I paste the URL it just shows up as the ticker... I'm so not tech-savvy. lol

[ url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][img ]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt156e63.aspx[/img][/url]


----------



## bumpin2012

lili, if you add a space within the url, it will show the url for her


----------



## 4magpies

Hannah what's your fat appointment?!


----------



## LiLi2

bumpin2012 said:


> lili, if you add a space within the url, it will show the url for her

Still didn't work :wacko: lol


----------



## stouffer

[ CODE]ticker's url[ /CODE]

Do that minus the spaces to show the URL as text.


----------



## LiLi2

Ok Hannah, go to my previous post and the link is showing up. Just remove the space before "url" and after "img"


----------



## nic18

if it's for a ticker it's the ubb code you copy and paste


----------



## Phantom

I'm having the sleeping problems too. I'm awake from 4-6am every morning. I had no idea to expect trouble sleeping since I've been so tired. :wacko:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thank you so much lili :) xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

4magpies said:


> Hannah what's your fat appointment?!

 they want to check if I'm eating ok :/ I'm
Only a size 14! My friend had one and they see if they can feel your spine.. I was like I can feel my spine fine thank you :lol: 

You get extra scans tho :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

What's your BMI? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

37! So it's pretty high! My mw was like that can't be right you don't look it :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Has anyone thought of names yet?


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh no way!! Mines 28 at the minute xx

We've got lists started but can't decide till sex is know so will wait till then to choose definates.


----------



## stouffer

We had sooo much trouble choosing names last time and by coincidence we had both secretly picked the same name so that was settled.

We need to pick girl and boy names because we're not finding out the sex. It's so hard to find a name we both like!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My names are nearly picked lol 

Delilah for a girl 
Ted or Rexx for a boy :)


----------



## magicwhisper

i am size 14 2 stone overweight but i am only 5 foot so it dosent take much for me to become overweight :dohh:


----------



## nic18

my Bmi is 18 size 6 and they want me to eat as much as possible.. I eat TONS just don't put weight on :haha:!

we have had our girls name picked for months and months, lily for a girl. no idea for a boy


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My BMI is 36 and I was kinda hoping to be referred to a consultant so I can have the extra scans. Instead I got a leaflet about being fat and a prescription to take aspirin every day to stop possible blood clots. Poop!


----------



## magicwhisper

you just cant win :dohh:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Oh and we have our names picked but don't want to tell anyone until after we have our first scan and know everything's Ok.


----------



## LiLi2

Well ladies... I can officially not button my work slacks. Anyone else start getting a little bump at 9 weeks?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

LiLi2 said:


> Well ladies... I can officially not button my work slacks. Anyone else start getting a little bump at 9 weeks?

I'm a veeerrrryyy casual dresser so go with neat looking joggers or yoga pants for work. Downside I only just meet the smart casual dress code req, upside all my trousers stretch :D have been measuring though and gained an inch around my belly in the last week!


----------



## emalou90

Can't wait for my maternity work uniform!!


----------



## SweetV

We had picked a boy and a girl name when my DS was born and will use the same name this time if it is a girl. I told my DH since the girl name was my pick last time the boy name was up to him. He picked Ronin. Not sure if I like it yet but it's growing on me.


----------



## KatyW

Also could not put on my jeans today - just couldn't button them. I wore a skirt instead. I anticipate I'll be in maternity clothes (or at least pants) soon.


----------



## Rosie06

we are struggling with names as at the min we need two boys and two girls (4 of each we come up with middle names!) so I think we are going to wait until we find out in December will be easier then hopefully! at the min our fav girls name would be Isla Mae and boy Oliver ????? lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - You have your scan the same date as me! :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

My bmi is within the healthy range for my height. But im only short so I get huge in pregnancy :( well I did with dd anyway. None of my normal jeans do up now but have some a couple of sizes bigger im wearing but they are a bit baggy around my bum and legs. 

Will need maternity jeans very soon. Love my jeans so cant b without them. Need to get lots of summer dresses I can wear as we are coming into our summer here.


----------



## daddiesgift

My clothes weren't fitting in the first place since I was trying to lose weight so they sure don't fit now! I just use a rubber band and keep them unbuttoned. I'm 5'9 so I have plent of room for baby to grow up before it starts growing out. Even though I've gained 40 pounds in each pregnancy people always think I look smaller than I am because Im tall. I was at pre pregnancy weight at this bfp but still none of my clothes fit :( guess hips spread more and its harder more kids you have!


----------



## Phantom

Does anyone still have cramps? My cramping has returned. I'm terrified.


----------



## Lilly12

I have cramping on and off. Figure it's just my uterus stretching :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Any babybump updates?


----------



## stargazer0726

I had some cramping last night, I'm guessing it's just stretching I remember having it a little bit throughout my whole pregnancy. The ligaments stretching on my sides are painful!! I have been in maternity jeans for a few weeks now... I'm 11.5 weeks. Even using a button my jeans were pushing on my tummy and making me sick. We have had our baby names for a while now... Addison for a girl and Ryan for a boy. Can't wait to hear the heartbeat on Monday. Fingers crossed everything is still good!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Excalibur said:


> Hannah - You have your scan the same date as me! :happydance:

:happydance: what time is yours?? Xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 8 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My poor baby Ava is poorly so I'm off work today :( 

Temp and been sick :(


----------



## magicwhisper

oh dear :( hope she gets better soon

i just read the booklet the give you with the scan date and it has now confused me :wacko:

in the general group meeting i had with a midwife she said they will do a ultrasound through your tummy then if it is hard to see do you vaginaly and you need a pretty full bladder to go to your scan with

the booklet says

they will do both scans anyway through the tummy and vaginaly and you dont need a full bladder so what the hell :wacko: if they can see baby fine withought a vaginal scan i personaly wont let them do one as everywere online says it is only if it is a early scan (which mine isnt) or if they struggle seeing baby:


----------



## stouffer

I never had a vaginal ultrasound with my first. At 12 weeks it's pretty easy for them to see through your tummy.

My scan is next week when I will be 9+5 and they just told me to drink a pint of water 1 hour before the scan and that's a normal ultrasound. I am not doing that or I will wet myself haha. I'll drink enough but will do it 30 mins before since they always keep you waiting at these things!


----------



## nic18

I've been told to drink a pint of water to:) I'm sure they will see baby through tummy therefore no need for vaginal scan :)


----------



## SweetV

Even at 8 weeks they could see everything well enough they didn't have to do a vaginal with me.


----------



## magicwhisper

Thank you girls

I think i will drink water half an hour before, i wont be able to not pee for over a hour!.and as long as they can see baby fine i will tell them i dont want a vaginal scan


----------



## LiLi2

I just ate Skittles. At 9:00 AM. Some things are only acceptable when you're pregnant.


----------



## bumpin2012

I had a scan at 7 weeks, they didn't need to do a vaginal scan to see it, or to do measurements. I'd drink the water, because it helps get a better picture from your tummy, and you can just pee if they need to do a vaginal one. those booklets of yours seem to confuse people more than they help... lol


----------



## gaves99

It is a GREAT morning after yesterday!! Got this fab picture. 5/11 is confirmed as the due date and spot on for size at 10 weeks 2 days. We didnt get to hear a heartbeat but we could certainly see the heart pounding away and during the scan she was able to calculate 172 beats per minute! It was shocking to me that only at 10 weeks, you can see what you see!!! Little arms and legs are visible!! It was funny when she was trying to check the beats, man was he squirming and wiggling around! Creepy that its all happening in there but yet so small that you feel nothing. AMAZING!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (24).jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LiLi2

Wow Gaves, great picture! Glad it went well!


----------



## Madrid98

Scan went great today! :happydance:


----------



## .Shopaholic.

Hi lovely ladies :) I was wondering if I could join you? I had my dating scan yesterday and I have been confirmed as having a baby due on 9th May 2014. So excited, it's beginning to feel real now! Hubby seems to have finally come round too which is nice. This is our first baby and was a bit of a shock, as after 10 years on the pill I thought it would take much longer than 8 months. Everything looked great yesterday so hopefully it will continue that way. Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all x
 



Attached Files:







scan photo.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bumpin2012

welcome shopaholic :) congratulations! you've been added to the front page. are you planning on finding out gender?


----------



## Lilly12

Found the hb today on the doppler at 8w4d :wohoo:


----------



## 4magpies

Which kind you using Lilly?


----------



## .Shopaholic.

Thank you very much Bumpin :) We're arguing already haha as I would prefer to keep it a surprise, but hubby is desperate to find out...don't know what to do eeek! 

Congrats on finding the hb Lilly! I am so tempted to buy a sonic aid myself...


----------



## emalou90

We aren't finding out and I'm so EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## nic18

we are finding out:) don't want everything to be neutral :)


----------



## Lilly12

I have a Sonoline B 3mHz.
Had it with DD too :) Found her around 8-9 weeks too :)


----------



## Madrid98

I don't think I mentioned that either bumpin. Due date is 27th may now and I'll be trying to find the gender unless they can't.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm not finding out but in the last couple of days realised my hate for neutral things! Why is their a need to put a teddy bear on everything :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Got my 12 week scan date 8th Nov. So EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## emalou90

I was thinking the same Hannah :dohh:


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah me too :dohh: i wouldnt find out if i liked all the netral things


----------



## emalou90

I'm looking forward to the shopping trip after baby is born :-D


----------



## Madrid98

I can't do all the shopping after the birth. All needs to be ready in advance with the exception of the pushchair. I'm going to try to avoid having to get a double one.


----------



## nic18

babies heartbeat tonight, 160bpm :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

We don't want to find out. We are only buying newborn, 0-3 in gender neutral then shopping for gender specific clothes. Easy! We are going to co sleep with this baby just as we did with the boys so no need for a gender specific bedroom. I also think buying strollers, swings ect in gener neutral is a good idea for when you have more children you can reuse the items and not push a boy around in a bright pink stroller! I'm going to make a wish list online in girl colored clothes and boy colored clothes and cloth diapers so right after baby is born I can buy something's without leaving the house!


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh mines an angel sounds.

Doctors done. 

I have my first midwife appointment on the 28th of this month.


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - My scan is at 4:10pm, got to wait all day, boo! :( Hope Ava feels better soon :hugs: xx

Gaves - Lovely scan picture! :D

Madrid - Glad to hear that everything went well at your scan :) 

Shopaholic - Welcome to the thread and lovely scan picture :D 

Lilly - Yay for finding heartbeat! :happydance: 

Wannabe Mommy - Yay for scan date! :yipee:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mine is at 4.00pm!!!! So I know the feeling :( thank you x


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - It's horrible having to wait all day isn't it? :( xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

9.5 weeks

We need more bump pics ladies :)

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/1379875_211827188987138_744567618_n_zps6aa28927.jpg


----------



## nic18

I have no bump or bloat :(!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh ur lucky...I just look fat! It will come hunni dw xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I was going to start my bump pictures last night but was too ill. Will do one tonight. 

Definately feel/look bigger than normal and have a belly. 

Hope these antibiotics work. I have a dental abscess so painful.


----------



## SweetV

12 weeks! My work pants don't do up so I tried on some old mat pants and they almost fit.... sigh...


----------



## LiLi2

Here's my "can't button my pants anymore" bump shot from yesterday, 9+2. Doesn't look like much, but people who know me keep pointing out that I have a baby bump. Lol


----------



## 4magpies

Didn't realise how massive I looked till I took a picture. How I'm going to get to 2nd tri without anyone at work guessing god knows??

https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/8141/oyt5.jpg

I'm only 8+1!


----------



## Excalibur

Lovely bumps ladies :cloud9:


----------



## Jalanis22

9week bump today.


----------



## stouffer

Last night hubby said "wow you look pregnant" so it must be becoming obvious. I certainly feel self-conscious about it, especially because even my parents don't know.

My scan is in 5 days so hopefully after that I can relax and share our news.

How are you guys announcing the news? Am I the only one who cringes at the idea of making a big announcement? It will be well received but I feel so weird telling people!


----------



## magicwhisper

well i just cried over needing a hair cut ... oh just rolled his eyes and went uh oh


----------



## nic18

I've not been emotional at all!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cry all the time :( lol


----------



## Excalibur

Got to love pregnancy hormones :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

we have a picture to put up as our announcement. it's ds and I reading a book titled " so your going to be a big brother" we've sent it to a few close friends and family already. work knows, I made a mistake of eating a Damn cracker at work and everyone jumped to the right conclusion... but everything looks good on ultrasound, so im not bothered with everyone knowing


----------



## magicwhisper

i wasnt either until today :rofl:


----------



## emalou90

Practically eating skittles on toast....

Okay okay, the skittles are next to the toast! :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

we have a picture to put up as our announcement. it's ds and I reading a book titled " so your going to be a big brother" we've sent it to a few close friends and family already. work knows, I made a mistake of eating a Damn cracker at work and everyone jumped to the right conclusion... but everything looks good on ultrasound, so im not bothered with everyone knowing


----------



## LiLi2

I will probably announce on FB after our 11 week scan. Everyone who I needed to tell personally already knows. I think... guess we'll find out. lol 

I think I'll do an announcement with my girl dog wearing a pink bandana and my boy dog wearing a blue one, then OH and I holding a sign saying "which team are you, pink or blue?" Cheesy, I know. But my dogs are like my kids, so I wanted to involve them. :)


----------



## SweetV

We did it over the holiday weekend with our close family last weekend. We had a copy of the us pic for grandparents and made a card that said "Congratulations! I can't wait to meet you (Grandma, Oma, Papa, Opa etc). Also my DS wore a shirt that said "most awesome big brother" He made it all the way through dinner though and nobody noticed lol. 
I'm not sure about doing the fb announcement thing this time. Everybody that truly cares already knows.... the rest will probably figure it out soon enough


----------



## Phantom

I ha been so emotional too! On top of the hormones I ran out of anti depressants a few days ago and I have been absolutely miserable. Hormones from hell here. 

Do we have someone to edit the first page? I think my date is wrong, I should be due the 21 not the 16, although I won't know for sure for a while.


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't been overly emotional either. I get a little teary-eyed sometimes but so far nothing major. Too sick, I think. lol

I had a scan this week and everything is perfect! So I have now passed the milestones of my last two losses. Still nervous though as I lost my first baby at 12 weeks after seeing it alive at 10 weeks.

And no bump here. Still just bloat and fat though I can't do up my pants either.


----------



## bumpin2012

phantom, I've taken over the front page, so I'll update when I get home from work tomorrow morning


----------



## Madrid98

Great to hear about your scan starry!! Very happy for you Hun! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Glad you had a good scan starry. 

My antibiotics are starting to work! So feel loads better today. 

I've had random super emotional spells but not constantly. 

I'm just really happy! 

Can't be bothered with work today it's Friday and I just want to go home but so much to do!! 6 days till next scan. Praying so hard everything is all ok.


----------



## MerryMint

My bump is getting pretty noticeable, so I'm hiding in lots of big sweaters. Thank goodness it's getting colder here, so it looks normal.

Family and some close friends know, but I will be keeping it quiet for as long as possible at work. I'm fairly high up in my company and there's someone who's actively trying to take my job. My pregnancy and maternity leave would essentially let them just walk right in, so I fully intend to be one of those ridiculously obvious pregnant people denying it for as long as possible.


----------



## JLeeCT

Hi everyone! Here are my very first bump pics...the first one taken @ 9 weeks, and the second one taken @ 11 weeks. I feel like I am starting to notice a difference but it might also just be that I am finally getting an appetite back :thumbup:

Had an appt this week, and the baby's HB was 178 and he/she was moving around like a dancing gummi bear! Go in for my NT scan next week.


----------



## Starry Night

JLee - I see a definite progression. Grow, baby, grow! Congrats on the great appointment.

4magpies - I'm glad the antibiotics are doing there job. Hope you get better soon. Good luck with your next scan.

Merrymint - that's terrible that someone is trying to take your job.:growlmad: I wish such behaviour wasn't allowed. I've never been big on office politics. I am a SAHM now but when I did work I just wanted to show up, do the best job I could, get paid, and then go home.

afm - felt much better yesterday. Still needed some Gravol but not as much. Tiredness is starting to take over so as long as I nap I am hoping I'll be OK. Sickness started to leave at this point with DS so I am really, really hoping it will be the same this time. Sickness has been quite bad this time and I'm, well, sick of it.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I graduate tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Phantom

Gross alert: I just spontaneously threw up into my bowl of yogurt and granola. :dohh: Isn't 1st trimester fun?


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes, that is nasty. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Madrid98

MerryM is such a shame how certain people will behave when they're blinded by their ambitions. I hope you can keep it a secret for as long as possible. 

JLee I can see a progression!! :thumbup:

Starry I've felt the sickness this time around was a bit worst for some reason even though I'm not taking progesterone. It's the constant nauseated feeling & some food cravings/aversions. It's annoying but it gives me reassurance too.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Hannah!!

Mag I hope the time flies until your scan!


----------



## emalou90

Phantom said:


> Gross alert: I just spontaneously threw up into my bowl of yogurt and granola. :dohh: Isn't 1st trimester fun?

its wonderful. bless you :hugs:
i woke up, made toast, didnt feel sick, sat down with DD, then RAN to the toilet to dry heave and spit nothing up for about 5 minutes.... RANDOM :thumbup:

soon to be 10 weeks without major sickness (not saying to rub it in) i was so sick every single day with my daughter so this is a massive improvement on my first pregnancy already :happydance:


----------



## stouffer

I haven't had any real nausea but I've been off my food a bit. Sometimes the idea of cooking or eating makes me feel gross but I make up for it the rest of the time. I think I have gained 3 or 4 lbs at 9 weeks.

Last night I found the placenta with my Doppler (I think) but not baby's heartbeat. Hopefully I'll be able to hear bubs soon!


----------



## 4magpies

I think I heard the placenta tonight too just not the baby. 

Which Doppler do you have? 

Was its like a wooshing sound?


----------



## magicwhisper

throwing up sums up today :sick:

i get really hungry in about 10 mins flat eat and it is a 50/50 chance if i throw up today :cry:
right now sick/hungry/tired :dohh:


----------



## daddiesgift

I have a sonoline B Doppler. I never got it to work in prior pregnancies till about 10 weeks. The whooshing sound can be any kind of blood flow picked up. Like an artery ect. With my even not pregnant I hear whooshing by both pelvic bones and belly button. A beating sound is our heart beat and galloping sound is babies beat. Thats what doctor told me. I wish I could find babies beat now but haven't yet :nope:


----------



## stouffer

4magpies said:


> I think I heard the placenta tonight too just not the baby.
> 
> Which Doppler do you have?
> 
> Was its like a wooshing sound?

I have an Angel Sounds Doppler. I heard the whooshing sound but I also got a noise like wind blowing through trees when I homed in on it. It was really low so I guess baby is still tucked in my pelvis.

What type do you have?


----------



## LiLi2

I have a Sonoline B and I get a whooshing sound with a rate about the same as my own, and when I hear that, I know baby will be just a tiny bit over from it. Usually over to the right, so I think the whooshing is the placenta or umbilical cord. It is not always in the same place, but finding it helps me find baby if I'm having trouble. The past day or two, baby has been hiding out behind one of my arteries down my midline, so I have to move to the side of my midline and angle the probe under it. I have been getting my heartrate and the babies at the same time though. He/she has been moving around a LOT and is always in a different place. Sometimes on my right side and sometimes on my left. Silly bubs. Heart rate has been a consistent 176-182.


----------



## Lilly12

i hear wooshing, my own heartbeat, and sometimes tons of GAS :haha:

But baby is tucked in on my right side near my own heartbeat so I find my own heartbeat then slowly move it in all directions and I find it! Only in the morning with a full bladder though.
It's about an 1/2- 1 inch above my pubic bone or so.


----------



## 4magpies

Mines an angel sounds too. 

I can hear my own heartbeat at both sides and then low down the middle to one side I get that tree noise too. I didn't know how to describe it. 

I feel wierd tonight really light headed and dizzy. I don't like it. 

My mouth is really hurting too. Ouch.


----------



## Starry Night

I feel light headed and dizzy almost every day. And I'm so constipated my stomach is always aching. I'm munching on grapes which normally get me going but they don't seem to be working. I always get this gross taste in my mouth and I hate drinks of any kind except for homemade iced tea. I try to drink water but it's so nasty.


----------



## SweetV

water seems to be the only thing I'm able to drink! Fruit juice makes me gag. Grapes are a good idea. My mw recommended prune juice today but if I can't stomach apple juice I don't know that that is going to work. Hugely constipated!


----------



## MerryMint

Sweetv- I wish I could keep water down! I'm so sick of juice and feel so dehydrated. Isn't it funny how different every pregnancy is?

Thanks for the thoughts on the job front. I've been the lone female executive at my company for years, so I'm used to being degraded and having to work harder than everyone else. I've just never had to deal with someone openly trying to steal my spot... And I know the rest of the guys would be oh so happy to get me out. It stinks. I'm actively looking for another job, which is another reason I need to hide my pregnancy. It feels so dishonest to interview knowing I will only be working for 6-7 months, but that's what you have to do here or you won't even be considered.

Anyway, here's my rapidly expanding bump.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SweetV

I was also recently promoted at work and my coworkers didn't find out until after the promotion. My boss was aware though so it didn't seem as though I was hiding it for that reason.
My mw told me today that I look more like 18 weeks and wanted to check the us results again to make sure it wasn't twins. After some poking and prodding she decided it was just bloat. I feel HUGE. That's why she recommended prune juice. I just wish I could have a normal bm.


----------



## LiLi2

Well, I'm sick :( I have a horrible sore throat and can't sleep. I got the flu shot on Thursday... I know they say it can't make you sick, but I kind of wonder. I hope I didn't get exposed to the flu elsewhere because it takes 2 weeks to build immunity. Ugh. Praying this passes quickly and doesn't escalate.


----------



## .Shopaholic.

Thank you for the thread welcome ladies :) Glad to be here! Sympathies going out to everyone being sick :( I have been very very lucky and haven't actually been sick yet but sometimes the nausea is just horrific. I seem to get it more of an evening with an upset stomach randomly so I'm always really uncomfortable going to bed.

I recently went back to uni too (perfect timing lol) so have been trying to keep it a secret whilst getting through each day...it's been so hard! Told my class and tutors though yesterday and they have been fantastic. Got a meeting with them in a few weeks to sort out any support I may need and a plan so I can rejoin next year after a few months off (it's only a year course so will be good to get it done and dusted next year).

I am soooo tempted to get a sonic aid. Saw a few on ebay. Does anyone know the difference between the sonoline A & B? Hubby really doesn't want me to get one as I will obsess over it haha. You have to be so careful with them though that you don't only pick up blood flow through the placenta or your own pulse! May have a look again later.

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday x


----------



## LiLi2

All I know is that the sonoline A is supposedly less sensitive than the B. And as far as picking up your pulse rather than baby's, you will know the difference. There's really no mistaking a 70-80 bpm pulse and a 160-180 bpm pulse. If you're unsure, put your fingers on your neck while you listen. If what you hear and feel are similar, that's your pulse. 

I've been the same as far as sickness goes. I've only thrown up once, otherwise I just feel sick in the afternoon/evening almost every day.

You will make it through school while pregnant and even get through the last few months with a baby. I knew plenty of women at my university who made it through 4 years with minimal struggle as long as they had support at home. :)


----------



## .Shopaholic.

Thanks for the advice on the sonolines Lili :) My friend is a midwife and a big happening (strange as it sounds) is women picking up a pulse instead of a fetal heartbeat. Women would come in and say 'yes I've picked it up' even though they had felt no movements...and they had been getting their own pulse. It sounds really hard to believe but I guess some women have quicker pulses anyway and if they are wishing to hear something, they don't consider the speed. This has what's made me hesitant I suppose.

I hate the nausea haha, feels like a constant hang over doesn't it without the fun!

Thanks for the reassurance re Uni. I am going to carry on as long as I can...I have placements you see which will be the difficulty and I am sponsored and paid by an NHS trust to do it but I have looked through it all and they can't discriminate mat pay etc with me being on the course...I am still entitled as I previously worked in the NHS for 2 years. The not-so-fun side of thinking about pregnancy but it has been driving me mad with worry x


----------



## Starry Night

Lili - I hope you're just having a reaction to the shot and it passes quickly. the first time I got the flu shot I felt a bit squiffy for about a day but nothing major. I caught the proper flu when pregnant with my son and that was awful. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. I had forgotten to get my shot that year and I paid for it.

I don't know if I have even seen prune juice in the store. They must have it though. I'd even be willing to try that at this point as having a bm every 2 to 3 days is not healthy and I feel terrible. I can only get so many grapes down and right now they're only giving me the gurgles. Not really helpful. :(


----------



## Excalibur

Wishing everyone who is sick well wishes :hugs:

I still haven't found babies heartbeat on my doppler yet, wish Monday would hurry up and then I can know for sure wether everything is ok or not!


----------



## SweetV

I think what a lot of people are picking up on the dopplers is the artery that runs through the stomach. Mine ranges from 120-130bpm. Baby sounds like a horse or a train and ranges from 145-170 for me.


----------



## SweetV

I have come down with strep throat. Not sure who gave it to who but my whole house has it. High fever, very sore throat. On my way to dr now. Not fun.


----------



## 4magpies

I can hear my own pulse fine at either side but no baby yet.


----------



## daddiesgift

Sorry about the strep throat :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just got back from graduation :)!! So fun! We went to like a nightclub in London and some super sexy guy was a circus act! Half naked! But I will never ever get the tube pregnant again!


----------



## x__amour

Feel better, SweetV! :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

Glad you had fun I am dreading getting the tube next week


----------



## stouffer

Woo I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler today at 9+3!

I'd been looking in the wrong place. It turns out baby is exactly half way between my belly button and pubic bone and very slightly on the left.

So happy to hear that sound :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I can't believe I'm 12 weeks! I keep having horrible dreams were I'm bleeding :( or get bitten by one of them horrible spiders


----------



## LiLi2

stouffer said:


> Woo I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler today at 9+3!
> 
> I'd been looking in the wrong place. It turns out baby is exactly half way between my belly button and pubic bone and very slightly on the left.
> 
> So happy to hear that sound :happydance:

This was my problem too when I first tried to find the heartbeat. Everyone said "it will definitely be right by your pubic bone. No point looking higher at this stage." So I searched for 30 minutes just above my pubic bone, got frustrated and put the probe in a random spot in-between my pubic bone and belly button and there it was! Now I find it every single time, sometimes a little higher, sometimes lower, sometimes on the right, sometimes on the left. Baby doesn't stay still for long! Takes after his momma :winkwink:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

The crying has got to stop! Anything even the tiniest bit sad or moving and I turn into a sobbing mess. Add in my ability to get irrationally angry at small things and I'm truly a delight to be around :D

Feeling a bit sorry for my poor DH now!


----------



## Starry Night

HannahGracee - congrats on reaching 12 weeks!

stouffer - congrats on finding the heart beat. I'm a little jealous of you ladies with home dopplers. I could really use it at times, but I know I'd drive myself crazy.

Wannabe Mommy - aw, I hope your emotions settle though it may take until the baby arrives....even then maybe longer. You'll get better at controlling it a bit. But yes, our poor DH's! What troopers to put up with us. :haha:

afm - threw up for real for the first time last night. :wacko: Up to this point I was having bad nausea but only gagged or dry heaved. Now last night I was sick for real. I was dry heaving so hard that it became the real thing. Now today I'm a bit queasy again. I was getting to the point where I was only sick in the evening and felt good all day. Oh well. Guess it means things are still progressing.


----------



## Lilly12

Can't believe i am 9 weeks already. Time seems to be flying for me !
Still nauseous a lot but only when hungry.


----------



## emalou90

Only get nauseous when hungry too! 

Got to the top of the flight of stairs at work and went all faint, sick and "light eyes" (all those people who are tall and get up too quickly!)
Was horrible took me ages to feel better again, had to eat lunch to make me feel normal again.
It's so weird! I've never "fainted" before but that felt close. 
I'm not sure if it was the fact I walked up the stairs or what? I had only had breakfast an hour or so before!


----------



## daddiesgift

I feel like time has been dragging! I guess its for the best, lots of things, some not so good coming up in the near future so I should want time to stop and not hurry along. 

Im just extremely tired ALL the time. Our baby still wakes twice a night so thats not helping either though I was use to it before falling pregnant again! I wake up and try and clean as much as I can before I feel like passing out or puking :haha: I really need to come up with a type of routine to keep up with everything.


----------



## Lilly12

ugh I know how you feel, my 2.5 year old still wakes up A LOT!\
zzzzzzz


----------



## MrsGax

Hi girls! I totally have started the emotional thing this week... I cry over everything. Songs I hear, things I see on TV... I was watching Monsters Inc last night, and was doing the ugly cry while Sulley put Boo back in her room. Lol. 
I am so emotional over everything. I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I am so excited but still nervous because I have never made it this far. I feel in my heart that this is my rainbow baby, but I am still terrified of the possibilities. AND I have to go alone cause DH has to work and cannot get off tomorrow and the NT scan in a few weeks, which I really want him at. So needless to say, I cried. Plus, my symptoms have majorly decreased. I do not feel constantly hungover anymore. My appetite is finally back and increased. But, boobs still hurt (off and on) and I hear baby on doppler every night. Anyone else's symptoms go down around 9-10 weeks? 

And another thing that is making me cry... DH has boycotted all sexual activities until we are in 2nd trimester. Who is the paranoid one now? :growlmad:


----------



## Excalibur

SweetV - I'm sorry to hear that you are not well, hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Hannah - I'm glad you had fun at your graduation :D 

Stouffer - Yay for finding babies heartbeat :happydance: 

Starry - Sorry to hear about the MS :(

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow, nervous but excited! :happydance:


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo Excalibur, can't wait to hear about it. 

Congrats on graduation, Hannah. 

I haven't been very emotional at all.. a little grumpy and extra touchy, but haven't been crying. I cried a LOT in the first 6 weeks though. lol 

This cold has got to go. I spent the whole weekend on the couch with tissues. Blech. I did get up the energy to vacuum and make barbecue chicken in the slow cooker... it smells so good and is fall-apart tender. I hope come dinner time I am hungry enough to eat some of it! If not, at least DF will enjoy it. :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Here's our Announcement photo :)
 



Attached Files:







Announcement.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## x__amour

SO cute, bumpin2012!


----------



## Phantom

for the last couple of days the tips of my fingers have been going numb, like a tingling sensation, almost like they've fallen asleep. Is it pregnancy related or am I just losing my mind?


----------



## x__amour

Aww, feeling little flutters. Can't believe I'm nearing the 2nd trimester! <3

Stomach is starting to feel tighter/heavier. Forgot how uncomfortable it is. :(


----------



## stargazer0726

12 weeks today!!! I can't believe I'm almost a third done with my pregnancy. I have my 12 week dr appointment tomorrow!! I can't wait to (hopefully) hear the little heartbeat it will bring me much relief and happiness.


----------



## stouffer

Phantom said:


> for the last couple of days the tips of my fingers have been going numb, like a tingling sensation, almost like they've fallen asleep. Is it pregnancy related or am I just losing my mind?

That could be carpal tunnel syndrome. I would mention it to your doc.


----------



## 4magpies

Phantom I get that with my low blood pressure which I'm suffering with badly at the moment. 

It also makes me feel so sick and dizzy. 

I just feel constantly lightheaded. I've been eating cheese and salty food as that apparently helps. 

Anyone else know anything. Even been wearing my compression stockings from the hospital.

Will definately be mentioning it to midwife on Monday. 

Not long till my next scan now. Shitting it.


----------



## stouffer

x__amour that's so cool that you've felt movements. I felt my first at 13+3. I thought I felt a tiny movement yesterday but I think it was just wishful thinking at 9+3!!

4magpies when is your scan? You've already had one is that right? Try not to worry, I'm sure all will be well :)

I have my first scan tomorrow. I'm hoping they tell me I'll get another scan before 20 weeks but I doubt it. With my daughter I had my first scan at 13 weeks and there was so much to see. I wonder if this one will just look like a blob!


----------



## 4magpies

It's Thursday. Yes I had one at 7 weeks. It was a blob then so hoping it looks more like a baby this time.

Just praying he's grown ok and his little heart is still beating away!

I've definitely still got lots of symptoms, which have gotten worse! 

xxx


----------



## LiLi2

10 weeks today. Yay :) 1 week until our 11 week scan.


----------



## nic18

bumpin, your announcement is so cute :) 

almost 11 weeks and sickness is still here :(! on the plus side, 10days until scan :)


----------



## MerryMint

Aw bumpin, that is really cute.

I have my first ob appt this morning. Hope to hear the heartbeat on the Doppler.


----------



## x__amour

12 weeks today and my 22nd birthday! What a great present :D


----------



## magicwhisper

Such a cute announcement xD i can't wait to announce ours after our scan on Wed xx


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin - that is a sweet announcement photo. Everyone already knows I'm pregnant so new cute announcements required. Oh well.

Wow, so many people are reaching 12 weeks already. Congrats! :) A little jealous! It's still a couple more weeks until I am seeing my OB and I don't think I'm getting another scan until 20 weeks. But I hope the doppler picks up the heart beat soon. 

Mrs Gax & 4magpies - good luck with your scans! I really hope you both have your rainbows.


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you starry. 

We may announce after this scan this week. I'm not sure if should still wait till 12 weeks though.


----------



## LiLi2

That is an adorable announcement :) 

We are planning on announcing after our scan on the 28th at 11 weeks if everything looks good. I can't wait!


----------



## 4magpies

I actually really don't want to announce. 

We will tell close friends and family that don't already know but there will be no Facebook announcement or anything. 

I'm terrified of jinxing everything. Silly I know.


----------



## Starry Night

I didn't want to announce either. I wanted to wait until after 12 weeks but with my history of bleeding I wanted to go on preemptive bed rest so I had to tell people why I wasn't coming out into public.

I'm starting to get a definite little bump in my pelvic area. It's still below the belt line so it just looks like I'm getting fat.


----------



## HannahGraceee

My little baby was being very stubborn and wouldn't look where it needed to! Every thing ok and on Mark! Very happy girl but was prodded for 40 mins and have to have another scan in a week!


----------



## MerryMint

We didn't do a Facebook announcement with DS and I doubt we will this time either. I figured everyone we really wanted to know we would tell in person. Plus, I just felt too horrible to be clever and that seems to be the norm these days.

Appt was good. Heartbeat 179! And I get to up my zofran dosage :)


----------



## MerryMint

Happy birthday x_amour!


----------



## stouffer

I have a bump now too. There's an actual hard bit up until half way between my pubic bone and belly button and then all the rest of my insides have been pushed up so I look rather porky! I can't wait to tell people and finally get into maternity wear.

I think we will tell family after our scan tomorrow since I'll be almost 10 weeks and probably won't get a 12 week scan. It's becoming difficult to hide!


----------



## Excalibur

Lili - Thank you :D 

Bumpin - That's such a cute announcement photo :cloud9:

x_amour - Happy Birthday :happydance: 

Hannah - I'm sorry to hear that your baby was being stubborn, at least you get to see him/her again though :thumbup: 

Everything went well with my scan, saw the heartbeat flickering away and baby was wriggling everywhere, was so cute to watch :cloud9: Measuring 12 weeks and 1 day so my EDD is 4th May :D


 



Attached Files:







1377013_10153389435205422_750337765_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9









1378016_10153389434385422_879304667_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6









1395998_10153389433895422_2011934675_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LiLi2

Squee, you're due on my birthday Excalibur! :happydance: Congrats on the awesome scan!


----------



## HannahGraceee

This is my baby bean :) 


All your pictures are so cute babe :)! They couldn't tell me my exact date :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies sorry not been on here for a few days I have started feeling nauseous :( I thought I had escaped it I'm not eating much I can't face food 

Great scan pics they look so cute and really clear 

I had my first booking appointment with the midwife today yay I feel like it's taken forever lol the midwife booked my 12 week scan too it's on the 20th November I can't wait I'm counting down lol I have been referred to a consultant because of my high blood pressure


----------



## Rosie06

bumpin very cute announcement :)

magpies you will see a big difference in next scan I was amazed with the difference with dd

my next scan is a week tomorrow wish there was a window you could see inside to make sure everything was ok x


----------



## stargazer0726

Had my 12 week appointment today. I didn't know I would get an ultrasound... So exciting!!!! Baby looked great hb was 167 and it was moving and kicking like crazy. Right when she put the prob in... It was a picture of the bottom, legs and a little something sticking out.. We asked what she thought it was and she said its hard to tell, could be a penis or the umbilical cord. She went along with the scan and then at the end have us that same view and it looked the exact same. Dr said she thinks it's a boy. So I came home and went online and all sorts of websites say you can't tell the gender at 12 weeks and that they all look exactly the same at this stage... Now I'm so confused...


----------



## magicwhisper

i got my oh to feel my belly because it is hard at the bottom and apparently it is strange :rofl:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on all the excellent news at the scans!!! Such a great feeling when you see your baby in the screen. I can't wait for the next one but I don't think it'll happen until mid november


----------



## daddiesgift

Great scans everyone! 

With my first two I received an ultrasound every appointment and was told that at 12 weeks babies gender does look the same. A "penis" could be the vagina starting to form. I wouldn't go out and buy blue. Even at 15 weeks they saw penises and told me that but always said its still a tad early, don't buy anything, we'll check again next time. So I don't think they should've told you that right now and get hopes up or down.


----------



## Excalibur

LiLi - Aww that is great, I wonder if baby will arrive on your Birthday? :happydance: Thank you very much :D

Hannah - Lovely scan pic! Aww thank you and that's a shame that they couldn't give you an EDD :(

Good luck to everyone who has their scans soon or has received their scan appointment :D


----------



## MrsGax

I love everyones scans! Makes me soooo happy! 

Here is my little nugget :) Everything is looking great! He/she was waving at me and wiggling around. Still very hopeful and I feel like this is our rainbow baby. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo_Fotor.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bumpin2012

Stargazer: at 12 weeks both boys and girls have nearly identical nubs. There is the nub theory which looks at the angle for gender guessing, but it doesn't form into girl/boy parts for a few weeks yet.

Anybody want to place a guess for what they think they are having? On my previous due date thread we took a poll for our guess vs actual gender. It was great fun :) (but most of us were wrong)


----------



## LiLi2

I just have a feeling we're having a boy. Not really sure why... Maybe because I know 6 people who have had girls over the past year and not a single boy, so it's about time. Lol! I've always thought we would have a boy first, too. I will be stoked no matter what!


----------



## daddiesgift

I think and hope girl but idk. I feel after two boys it would be a Miracle if we had a girl :haha: BUT every gender predictor I've done so far says girl! Including the Chinese gender predictor that predicted right for both boys! We still aren't sure if we will find out. I'd like to wait but OH wants to know ASAP :dohh: 

Since this is our last I TRUELY hope its a girl but I'd be shocked.


----------



## stargazer0726

When I was pregnant with my previous, both girls, I was convinced they were boys. This time my pregnancy is so similar to my previous I just feel like it's probably a girl.. So I'm sure I'm wrong again lol!! I feel bad for my hubby. He is an awesome daddy to girls and I know that he will be excited if this one is a girl also but when the dr said it looked like a boy he got this huge smile on his faces I'm worried he will be disappointed if she was wrong and it's another girl.


----------



## stargazer0726

bumpin2012 said:


> Stargazer: at 12 weeks both boys and girls have nearly identical nubs. There is the nub theory which looks at the angle for gender guessing, but it doesn't form into girl/boy parts for a few weeks yet.
> 
> Anybody want to place a guess for what they think they are having? On my previous due date thread we took a poll for our guess vs actual gender. It was great fun :) (but most of us were wrong)

After some research today you are totally right, the shot she got was the "potty shot" view of both legs the bottom and the private area and both boys and girls look exactly the same. I wish my dr would have just kept her mouth shut.


----------



## stargazer0726

Here is the best website I found today that shows early pictures of gender. 
https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Rosie06

with DD I was 100% convinced she was a boy! even after 4 scans of saying girl I still didn't 100% believe till she was here didn't stop me form buying pink though lol! this time round I really don't have a clue, it would be perfect if we had one of each then DD would have a brother and sister and she really wants a baby brother apparantley lol hubby said he wouldn't mind if it was 2 girls since he knows what to expect with girls ha ha but I "think" it will be 2 boys! x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm convince ours is a boy. Have been since he was an embryo! 

xx


----------



## maria2611

Got my scan date - 13th November :) I'll be 13 weeks


----------



## 4magpies

Great news Maria. I'm not sure when my 12 week scan will be? Do you get a date after you've seen midwife?

Also talking of sex with IVF (sperm and egg just left to do their business in a dish) the chances of a boy are statistically higher as male sperm is faster, with ICSI (sperm injected into egg) you get more girls as the sperm are slower and easier for the embryologist to catch. 

Interesting fact. 

Also 5 day embryos tend to be boys as they are hardier.


----------



## Madrid98

When I first got the bfp I thought it was a girl. I did change my mind somehow a few days later so I have no idea now!! The chinese prediction says 'girl' too and with my 3 children I always thought it was girls with ds I was completely wrong of course!!


----------



## 4magpies

My Chinese prediction also says boy! xx


----------



## magicwhisper

oh thinks its a boy i think it is a girl :haha:


----------



## maria2611

Yeah, my midwife booked the scan at my 8 week booking in appointment


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh I have mine Monday so hopefully I get a date then.


----------



## maria2611

It's weird, with my son I knew he was a boy as soon as I got bfp! This one..... Absolutely no idea!


----------



## SweetV

I'm convinced this lo is a another boy. I badly want a girl.


----------



## JLeeCT

I have no idea what I'm having, but my family is convinced it's going to be a boy! I have my NT scan on Thursday (12w1d) so maybe the new pics will help sway me one way or the other.

I would love love love to have a little girl, but I am sure that no matter what it is I will fall in love with him/her just the same. Can't believe I have to wait 7 more weeks to find out for sure!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

I hope we have a girl but sometimes I worry what I'd actually do with a girl :haha: they say girls are harder than boys to deal with and so much more worry comes with having a girl!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Me and DH both have a feeling we're having a girl which probably means we'll have a boy instead :D 

My sense of smell has increased again today if it gets much better I'll be able to smell what's happening tomorrow LOL!


----------



## Starry Night

I am desperate for a girl but all the Chinese predictor tests say 'boy' and they were right for DS as well as all of my SiL's kids. The ones that use my lunar age are saying 'girl' but those ones were wrong for DS and all of my SiL's kids. I don't REALLY believe in them but it's still making me a little sad. It also says that the ones I lost were all girls. I feel like I can't carry girls. I know I should be happy with whatever especially after my losses but I can't help daydreaming about a little princess.

I'm not going by the other old wives' tales though because they were very wrong with DS other than for carrying low.


----------



## stouffer

I feel like I'm having a girl but I am always wrong when it comes to predicting gender so it's probably a boy!

I had my first can today :D Baby is measuring 10 weeks and was wiggling about quite happily. We told my parents too. My next scan is scheduled for January. It's going to be a long wait!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Is anyone else considering baby wearing when they go out rather than always using a pushchair? I've been looking at the ring slings and think I might get one.


----------



## nic18

I think I'm having a girl :)


----------



## LiLi2

I've thought about it, wannabe mommy. I think I'm going to try the Moby Wrap.

Overdid it a bit today, I think. So exhausted. Nap time.


----------



## Starry Night

My MiL has offered to make me a sling as well as a nursing blanket. I wouldn't wear the baby all the time but I think it would be nice to have for when we go out as DS still needs to go in a stroller. I have been looking at double strollers but they're costly. 

Today I've been taking my Gravol throughout the day even if i was feeling OK and now my nausea is much more manageable. I guess I stopped taking them too early.


----------



## stouffer

I had a Moby wrap and a baby carrier with my daughter. She would not tolerate the wrap no matter what way it was tied. I had to give up on the carrier at about 4 months because she was too heavy for me. I think you could manage it until baby is old enough for a push chair and skip the pram stage though.


----------



## maria2611

Yeah we're looking at babywearing. No idea where to start though! Haha


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Think I'm gonna make a sling ring carrier cos I've watched lots of videos and it seems like the one I'd do best with. Apparently they have sling libraries in some areas where you can go and try them out but I can't find one anywhere near me :(


----------



## Madrid98

I bought a mobs wrap and I made a sling. I like both particularly at the beginning as I would carry her there around the flat and I'd be able to much more than holding her in my arms. The problem I found with the mobs is the amount of fabric. It puts me off but saying this we used it the other day when we went to the Harry potter thing and she was fine for about 3 hours. I like them now whenever I go shopping. I don't feel comfortable with her sitting on the trolley. Anything can fall on top of her from the shelves and she doesn't stay for too long in there so the sling is practical. 
I intend to buy a mei tai carrier. The reviews are excellent and the designs are so lovely too.


----------



## Phantom

I saw a psychic last spring that said I would have a girl soon. The Chinese gender calendar says girl too. I don't know though, it could be a boy! My family really wants a girl though.

I am so jealous of all you ladies seeing your wriggling baby! My scan was at 6 weeks and I am dying to have another one!


----------



## daddiesgift

I run the local baby wearing group and library in our area :haha: every mom is different to what they like. I personally don't like ring slings. I think stretchy wraps like to moby or boba wrap is best for early days. They don't hold up so well the heavier baby gets so woven wraps or buckle carriers are best with older child. Now that I have two kids so young and then an infant I'll be using strictly buckle carriers while out and about :haha: boba carriers are nice for early days and ease of breast feeding. 

In our personal stash we have a ellaroo woven wrap, a ergo, boba wrap and carrier. Thinking about buying a Tula. We have a sit and stand stroller and don't plan on buying a bigger one so the boys will ride in that or walk while I wear baby or ill put baby in front and make one boy walk.


----------



## stargazer0726

Not sure if this has already been discussed or not but... What are people's thoughts on doing the first trimester screening test? I made the appointment but am having severe doubts about doing it. A little history this test wasn't offered with my previous but I had the second tri screener with my first and it came back positive. It was weeks before I could get further testing and I was an emotional wreck. It ended up being a false positive and she is perfect. We declined all testing with our second and she was perfect. I'm not sure why I even made the appointment with this one but I'm thinking if canceling it... Those who have done it why did you decide to have the test? And those who didn't do it, why not???


----------



## stouffer

With my first baby I had Downs syndrome screening because it was offered where I lived at the time. This time there is no screening for the baby. We'll have an anomaly scan at 20 weeks but that's it.

I'd have done it again if offered but I'm not really put out that it isn't done in my area.


----------



## 4magpies

I think I have just found baby on the Doppler right down in my pelvis. Was very quiet but definitely too fast to be my heartbeat. Best 9 weeks present ever. He's slightly to my left. Which is where I thought he was as it's where I felt implantation!

Looking forward to seeing him tomorrow now. 

I love the idea of a sling but they seem so expensive? 

As for screening I think we will have it but the results won't bother me either way. We know we are both genetically ok anyway as had karotyping (genes checked) before we did our IVF so we shouldn't have any issues but way I'm seeing it is that we are having this baby no matter what. If he had downs I would still love him exactly the same.


----------



## maria2611

I've declined the screening tests. So I'll just have my dating scan and anomaly scan at 20 weeks.


----------



## nic18

I also declined the screening test


----------



## magicwhisper

Got my scan later, scared but excited ... worried about if they want to use the internal can though I think I googled to much! But I have decided that as long as they can see everything on a normal scan my foof is being kept away from x


----------



## nic18

I'm 11 weeks today :) scan a week tomorrow!


----------



## 4magpies

magicwhisper said:


> Got my scan later, scared but excited ... worried about if they want to use the internal can though I think I googled to much! But I have decided that as long as they can see everything on a normal scan my foof is being kept away from x

I've literally had about 30+ internal scans and I wouldn't worry too much. They're no big deal. 

Mine tomorrow will be internal as I'm 9 weeks and it's being done at my IVF clinic.


----------



## emalou90

they dont usually do internals as common practice in the uk :)
so keep your mind at rest!!



(unless like AP you are under clinic care etc or having early scans then i dont think you need to worry x)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ive declined the screening tests also, i didnt have it with my first either.

They cause so much stress and worry and have a high rate of false positives.

Im 10.5 weeks now.....scan hopefully end of next week / early following week. Going to my Dr for a referral tomorrow :)

Hope u are all doing well. I dont get on here often so its hard to keep up with all the goss

xxx :flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

I do the screening tests. I would never abort, but I like to be prepared. 

as for baby wearing, I pretty much exclusively wore my son until the age of 1. I only use the stroller for long walks/ outings. I personally hated my ring sling. I loved my Moby for when he was a newbie, I could do tons around the house when he was determined to be held. I also have a boba that I started using when he was about 4 months old, and I can still wear him at 26 lbs fairly comfortably.


----------



## 4magpies

Can anyone recommend any reasonably prices slings/wraps/carriers?

xxx


----------



## Rosie06

magicwhisper don't worry if it is internal like magpies ive had what seems like 100's of them and they are totally fine! but generally they don't do them for pregnancy ones once your 7weeks plus in uk good luck and look forward to hearing all about it!

magpies great news on find heartbeat!

I struggle with the heartbeats ill find one one time then another another time very rare ill find both at the same time but so cute hearing them moving about in the water! 

we declined the testing with DD mainly because if it did come back high risk we would never put ourselves through the amnio so I didn't see the point, again weve declined this time for the same reasons along with we would of had to go to a hospital 50miles away with it been twins :/ xx


----------



## mmafro

Going for my first ultrasound today!!! Im excited and nervous at the same time, its actually in 45 mins, i have to have a full bladder and it is starting to get painful ughhh...my best friend is coming with me as DH is working and im scared to go alone just in case something is wrong, cross your fingers for two babies ...morning sickness got me good thats why i haven't been around, but started on diclectin and im starting to feel better and the sleepiness is starting too ease off a bit as well!! :)


----------



## mmafro

8weeks 4 days????
 



Attached Files:







1376320_10151974378851420_884751790_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Starry Night

mmafro said:


> 8weeks 4 days????


Wow, that is quite the bump! No mistaking that you're pregnant. :winkwink: It's lovely. I wish I had a bump. I think I'd feel better about things. good luck with your scan today!

I've also had lots of internals. No issues. The worst bit is the extremely cold lubricant they put on them. But they're really only needed in the very early days or if there is something wrong. I had a scan at just under 8 weeks and they didn't need to do one at all.


----------



## Starry Night

stargazer0726 said:


> Not sure if this has already been discussed or not but... What are people's thoughts on doing the first trimester screening test? I made the appointment but am having severe doubts about doing it. A little history this test wasn't offered with my previous but I had the second tri screener with my first and it came back positive. It was weeks before I could get further testing and I was an emotional wreck. It ended up being a false positive and she is perfect. We declined all testing with our second and she was perfect. I'm not sure why I even made the appointment with this one but I'm thinking if canceling it... Those who have done it why did you decide to have the test? And those who didn't do it, why not???

I'll be doing the screening if it's offered. I like the idea of being prepared. But here I think they only do a blood test and if that comes back high risk then you get a scan. Otherwise you don't. 

My son tested as high risk for spina bifida and yeah, that was really tough to deal with but it got me an extra scan that identified some other complications so I was then monitored by a high risk specialist. My son was fine though. No spina bifida. I had a bleed in the womb and that can skew the results and create false positives.


----------



## daddiesgift

As long as its offered to me I'll be doing the screening tests. I'd rather be prepared in every aspect then find out at birth and have to deal with it then when everything is already so hard and emotional. I got them done with both boys and never had a worry about it afterward.


----------



## magicwhisper

had our first scan :happydance:

baby measured at 11+1 so i must of ovulated later. i have another scan on the 6th as baby was just too small to do the checks on him/her but we saw a heartbeat straight away!


----------



## Madrid98

Had my first antenatal appt this morning and they bilked me for the downs screening. I prefer to know in advance too just to prepare myself, that's all!!


----------



## mmafro

Scan was great, saw the heartbeat 163bpm nice and strong :)baby measured a couple days behind but said that could change :)
 



Attached Files:







1376531_10151977770601420_555433061_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emalou90

yay on scans! congrats ladies xxx


----------



## maria2611

Lovely scan pic. Glad both scans went well :)


----------



## magicwhisper

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 4magpies

Great news on scans.

I found baby's heartbeat again tonight and managed to keep it for like 2 minutes and even my OH heard it. So magical. 

Looking forward to tomorrow's scan a lot more now! 

So happy!

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Found babies heartbeat on Doppler this morning :dance: 2 days till my first appt!!


----------



## 4magpies

Seems like 9 weeks is a good time for it. Haha.


----------



## bumpin2012

4magpies said:


> Can anyone recommend any reasonably prices slings/wraps/carriers?
> 
> xxx

 while not a cheap carrier, I love my Boba 3G. it's a good quality, very comfortable structured carrier that can be used from about 8 lbs. it's easy to use, comfortable to wear, and ergonomically safe for baby's hips/ spine. most of the cheaper carriers are " crotch danglers which have been shown to lead to problems with hip dysplasia. E rgos are very similar to the boba, but there are so many fakes on the market which may be unsafe to use. I tried both on with my ds, and I found I preferred the fit of the boba. my Boba cost around $160 CDN, but it was worth every penny as I've used it daily for over a year, and it's still in like new condition.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey my beautiful pregnant ladies! 
I just read up on everything as I didn't last night :/ Hahha! 

Loving these scans! :) 

I had an awfully emotional day at work today :( I didn't think my job would get this harder when you get pregnant! Even this early :( x


----------



## 4magpies

Awwww Hannah I've had a bad couple of weeks with being ill ect. Today is the first day in ages I've felt semi human. Hope things pick up soon. Thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks sweet :) I'm glad your feeling better! I just can't deal with the crying! Lol


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I was a mess yesterday. 

It's the bloody hormones. Haha. I'm in hysterics laughing one minute then crying the next!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know! It's crazy what our little beans do this to us


----------



## ShanandBoc

First scan booked for Friday next week, ill be 11+4 weeks along. Yay!


----------



## bumpin2012

I still can't find baby's heartbeat. I didn't have a doppler with G, so today was my first attempt. I have a hi bebe one... hopefully I find it soon. I'm probably just looking in the wrong spot :(


----------



## 4magpies

Bumpkin I had to look basically down in my pelvis and move millimeter by millimetre and press quite hard. Use lots of gel too. And my baby's heart beat was really quiet compared to my pulse so really have to listen for it. 

I've been trying to find mine for over a week every day. Takes a lot of practice. 

It's 6am I had to get up to pee and now I can't get back to sleep again due to excitement!!

Scan day!


----------



## 4magpies

Had my scan. 

Everything was fine. Heart beating away and even moving around like a jumping jelly bean. Moving his little arms and legs too. Amazing. Most magical thing I've ever seen. 

Here's a picture. His head is at he bottom. Feet at the top. 

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4263/e7fu.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats 4mag!!!


----------



## Starry Night

4magpies - congrats on the wonderful scan!


----------



## LiLi2

Congrats magpies! How wonderful! 

Bumpin, where are you looking? I had trouble finding it the first few times because I was actually looking too low. Most of the time I find it 1/2 way between my pelvic bone and my belly button, but off to one side. Sometimes he's low down by my pelvic bone, sometimes he's on the right or left, sometimes smack in the middle. Just have to search around some :) 

Did you try with a full bladder or an empty one?


----------



## Excalibur

MrsGax - Lovely scan picture! Glad to hear everything went well :D

Stargazer - We were offered the Screening Test with Tyler and this baby but we declined both, as soon as the Midwife told us that there was a 1% chance of Miscarriage, we said no, also, even if our baby did have Downs Syndrome, it is still our baby and will still be loved the same :) 

4magpies - That's great that you have found babies heartbeat :happydance: Great scan picture :D 

Magicwhisper - Glad to hear that everything went well at your scan :D

Mmafro - Great scan pic! :happydance:

Daddiesgift - Great that you found babies heartbeat on the doppler :D 

Hannah - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Going to mother care tonight for a look round. So excited as never actually been in!

It's so strange for an infertile. I feel like an imposter. Haha!!

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

4magpies - Hope you have a lovely time at Mother Care, you will be spoilt for choice! ;)


----------



## stouffer

4magpies said:


> Going to mother care tonight for a look round. So excited as never actually been in!
> 
> It's so strange for an infertile. I feel like an imposter. Haha!!
> 
> xxx

Haha! I hope you enjoy it! Are you going to treat yourself to some baby items or is it just window shopping?

When I was expecting #1 I felt like an imposter until I had a huge bump for some reason!

I barely need to buy any baby stuff other than consumables. I will buy the baby a going home outfit but since we're team yellow and have neutral stuff from last time I am trying not to go on a big shopping spree!


----------



## nic18

lovely scan :)


----------



## bumpin2012

4magpies: enjoy your baby shopping trip, you've earned it :)

lili2, I've looked over every inch on my lower abdomen . I think I found it briefly, but it was so quiet, and couldn't hold it longer than a few seconds, so it very well could have been artifact. I use vascular dopplers at work, and am usually pretty good at distinguishing noise from vascular sounds. I know this one's going to be a squirmer like its brother was, so I'm hoping that's all it is. I'm trying not to worry, I've had 2 scams that show a healthy, developing baby, but pregnancy always turns me uber paranoid...


----------



## daddiesgift

I found mine LOW. Well below belly button and panty line. Each Doppler brand is different though and most say not to even try till 12 weeks


----------



## 4magpies

We just window shopped. 

So much amazing stuff. Looked at the pram/travel system we are getting too. It's a babystyle oyster I think. And angel mum is letting us have her brand new one for £150. 

I just can't wait to be able to buy gender specific stuff. 

It's pay day tomorrow so going into town Saturday to buy some new maternity clothes, some jeans and bigger bras as these maternity ones are getting tight!! 

Definitely find it crazy how much stuff there is and different choices. 

I definitely want to breast feed if I can but I also want to pump so OH can do bottle for night feeds ect. 

I also want a Moses basket aswell as a cot. 

And a high chair that has the newborn seat attachment. 

And one of those auto rocker things. 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Becca your scan! Awwwww! So cute! And glad you had fun in mothercare ;) x


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Hannah I actually feel a bit more like I've got an actual real baby in me now! So magical!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

And I love the baby style oyster! We are either getting that or the silver cross surf xx


----------



## 4magpies

If I had to choose something else Hannah it would be a silvercross as they're just gorgeous.


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's so gorgeous but so expensive! 

I was just sick while washing up! And everything just went and I fully wet myself like a puddle! Marc could see me during and he didn't know what to do he was like oh my god ohh god


----------



## nic18

6days till my scan :) 
magpies, have fun shopping!
Hannah, pregnancy is so sexy! hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

oh no Hannah how glamourous hey! hope sickness passes for you soon!

not long nic! 

magpies I was the same felt so alien been in there buying things for my baby! but enjoy it ;) x

ive got a scan this afternoon got up this morning and had some bleeding not tonnes but enough to worry me, luckily they are seeing e today last time it happened I had to wait a week :/ DD jumped on me last night and her knees dug right in my stomach just hope all is ok with them both x


----------



## nic18

hope everything is ok Rosie :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hope everything is ok Rosie. Thinking of you xxx

Here's a bump picture. 

9+2 definitely bump as even though I'm not small (big bum) I usually have a flat stomach and I'm even sucking in here! Lol. 

https://imageshack.us/a/img200/6761/oo1j.jpg


----------



## anjewellove

I don't think I'm going to stay with BnB. 

I love hearing about all your lives and baby stuff but I really don't like the lay out of the board. 

My last pregnancies I was on ivillage and it was so much easier to keep in the know because they actually had a board for each month. If you wanted to ask questions or share photos, etc. you just made a new topic. 

This board is one huge topic and you have to read every page to know what is going on with everybody and you really have to come on daily to be able to do that. 

So I am saying goodbye. :( If you start a facebook page I would love to join in then....there's actually one started with about 2 dozen of us.... 

Happy 9 months to all of you!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thinking of you Rosie!! :hugs:

Becca I love your bump! So cute! 

I can't believe I'm 13 weeks tomorrow! And my next scan is on Wednesday :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Hannah. 

Ooh. Not long at all. You excited. 

I'll be waiting at least another 2 weeks on Wednesday! 

I'm quite looking forward to seeing my midwife now on Monday. 

Going pub after work tonight with work people. Have to pretend I can't drink because of anti biotics!! I'm a crap liar.


----------



## stouffer

anjewellove said:


> I don't think I'm going to stay with BnB.
> 
> I love hearing about all your lives and baby stuff but I really don't like the lay out of the board.
> 
> My last pregnancies I was on ivillage and it was so much easier to keep in the know because they actually had a board for each month. If you wanted to ask questions or share photos, etc. you just made a new topic.
> 
> This board is one huge topic and you have to read every page to know what is going on with everybody and you really have to come on daily to be able to do that.
> 
> So I am saying goodbye. :( If you start a facebook page I would love to join in then....there's actually one started with about 2 dozen of us....
> 
> Happy 9 months to all of you!

Sorry to see you go but I totally understand. I'm considering leaving BnB too because the adverts are so annoying. I also don't agree with some of the policies on the site.

I find other websites quite bitchy though so that's why I've stuck around.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm hoping they will be able to take right messurements but another scan doesn't go a
Miss :lol: 

I have a poorly throat :( what meds are safe? I didn't take anything with Ava so haven't a clue


----------



## nic18

sorry to the ladies that are leaving. hope everything works out for yous. 
Hannah I don't know if any throat meds/sweets are safe, no idea sorry!


----------



## magicwhisper

You would have to read the labels :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahha I know I have prego brain but have read lots of labels :rofl: I'm not allowed pirtion which I'm really sad about, it's got alcohol in it how crazy is that :lol: I'm gonna look like a crazy person in the medication isle lol I'm gonna make something tonight myself and see how that goes maybe like a hot lemon water thing? :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hot water lemon and honey is great the lemon is antiseptic and the honey coats your throat and soothes soreness


----------



## Rosie06

hiya girls sorry to bring a bit of a downer, we went for scan this afternoon and weve lost one of our babies :cry::cry: looks like its heart stopped literally days after my scan at 10w1d sonographer was quite shocked because everything looked perfect at my alst 2 scans, other baby looked totally fine and was bouncing and flipping about all over I just pray that this one is going to be ok xx


----------



## nic18

so sorry Rosie :(!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, so sorry Rosie... hopefully everything stays ok with your other precious bean :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Rosie!! I hope the other baby will continue being well!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so sorry for your loss Rosie xxxx


----------



## LiLi2

So sorry, Rosie. :hugs:


----------



## Phantom

So sorry Rosie. FXd for your other twin.


----------



## 4magpies

I am sorry Rosie. This happened to one of my IVF friends and she went on to have a happy healthy little girl. I think it's more common than people realise which of course doesn't make it any easier. 

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I've been in town today. OH took me for lunch and got some. New clothes as nothing fits. 

Got 2 pairs of maternity jeans, 2 tops, a jumper, a cardigan and some pumps and knee high boots. 

Also got measured for our wedding rings. 

Been well and truly spoilt.

Oh and pregnacare is buy one get one half price in Superdrug if anyone is interested.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've had a shopping trip today too! I can't find anything I like :( I'm glad you found things x 

H&m was awful :( x


----------



## Lilly12

So sorry Rosie


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry Rosie :hugs: 

Had my first appt yesterday! Everything went great! They were even able to find heart beat with simple Doppler! Ultrasound scheduled for November 18th :dance:


----------



## 4magpies

I went into h&m and thought it was really expensive for maternity but got a nice cardigan for £7. 

I got two pairs of jeans for £35.00 from new look. Some black skinny under bump ones and some denim boot cut over bump ones. So comfy.


----------



## 4magpies

Just ordered this;

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261314863037

One of my friends recommended it and I had a look in mothercare and it looked awesome but was £25!!

Mental how much cheaper stuff is online. 

Also going to order my hypnobirthing book next month and CD!! So excited. Really want a natural pain relief free birth!


----------



## daddiesgift

I got the hypnobirthing book and CD! Like it besides the claim that it can help have a pain free birth. Having had two kids myself there is no such thing as a pain free birth unless you get an epidural and even then its not a for sure! So Im looking into methods to help cope with the pain, instead of thinking I can completely stop it. That just sets women up for failure. Been there done that!

Occasionally you will hear women who say that their birth was not painful it was just pressure, those are super human women in my opinion :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

To be honest I have a quite high pain threshold and I understand it will be painful to a degree but I think the idea that it's what our bodies are made to do is right. 

I've been looking at tens machines too as they look pretty cool. 

x


----------



## Madrid98

I think it depends on how well you can cope with pain. I've done it 3 times and I know I'm weak at that and so I always ask for an epidural at some point.


----------



## Lilly12

I used the breathing methods and visualizing the uterus contracting from the hypno birthing book when I had my daughter at home 2.5 years ago.
I had HORRIBLE back labor starting from way early on (my husband and midwifes assistant actually had to GRAB and massage the bulging muscle that was popping out of my back to make me feel a LITTLE better) and my labor was 32 hours long, but I managed.
I had 1 tylenol throughout it to fall asleep for a few hours and that's it!

Yes it hurt but the pain was manageable because I knew my baby was going to come out soon.

Oh I am 10 weeks today, still nauseous every day, ugh.


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh it's for sure manageable I just mean there is no way to have a pain free labor. Even if its bearable pain its still there. The methods to claim to make it pain free instead of make it manageable to me may harm a woman's birth than do good because when they are in pain they will think something's wrong with baby, them, labor ect when the natural process is being in pain and working your way through it.


----------



## nic18

I want maternity clothes:brat: :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Yesh Lilly. I use breathing techniques for pain generally. 

Early on in this pregnancy (3 weeks!) I ended up in A&E with ovarian hyperstimulstion and ovarian torsion. Most pain of my life. Morphine wouldn't touch it so relied a lot on breathing. 

Apparently ovarian torsion is worse than childbirth. Problem with that it was that I didn't see an end to it. Gas and air was more helpful for the pain than morphine weirdly!!

Least with labour it's purposeful and you get a baby at the end. The pain is for a good reason and productive! 

Nic you waiting till after your scan?

xx


----------



## nic18

4magpies no I just won't fit into maternity clothes yet! I'm very little so I doubt I'm really going to get a bump :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh! After saying my shopping sucks I thought I'm going back shopping lol my mum and dad house is across the road from farnborough town (it sounds strange but better the it sounds lol) so I got maternity jeggings and Leggins, a normal jumper and some vest tops! So cute! 

Then I poped into the half price toy sale and bought Ava a la la lopsie or whatever they are called but this one has a baby sister! Awww!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of one of your babies :( :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

thank you girls trying to stay positive and concentrate on the baby we still have I just pray its a little fighter just feel a little numb at the minute, have to go for my consultant apt on Tuesday still x


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo, I have a friend who works in retail and found a pair of super comfy maternity jeans for less than $1 on sale at her store! I will likely not fit into them for too much longer, being that they're a size 2... but hopefully I can wear them for a couple more months. They are beyond comfy and none of my other jeans will button!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rosie06 said:


> thank you girls trying to stay positive and concentrate on the baby we still have I just pray its a little fighter just feel a little numb at the minute, have to go for my consultant apt on Tuesday still x

:hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Huge hugs, Rosie. :hugs:

My tummy was bothering me and kept me up all night long the other night. I couldn't figure out why until I woke up and noticed my bump had doubled in size! Have some stretching!

https://imageshack.us/a/img853/6063/esg6.jpg

12+5! (And a silly LO.)


----------



## nic18

:haha:! Shannon tori is so cute! bumps coming along nicely:)


----------



## bumpin2012

I had tried all the breathing techniques, visualizations etc, but with contractions every 90 seconds lasting every 90 seconds, I couldn't progress. in 5 hours, I progressed half a centimeter. after I agreed to an epidural, I went the final 4.5 cm in less than an hour. totally worth it :)


----------



## Starry Night

I don't know yet if I'm having a VBAC or another c-section but if I do end up with a VBAC I will definitely ask for an epidural. I got one with my son and it helped take some edge off. But it didn't work completely and only lasted about 20 minutes.

I have a fairly high threshold of pain but I was not prepared for the pain of full-on contractions nor how strong the urge to push would be. I imagined it would be a sort of "oh, I feel like pushing now, la dee da". It was more like my whole body started to push down against my will and fighting that urge took every ounce of mental strength I had....which I don't have a lot of. I admit to having a full-blown panic attack and needing some oxygen to calming down. The contractions felt like a giant grinding his elbow into my gut. It sucked all the air out of me. All my friends had told me how they didn't feel a thing with their epidurals. I felt so ripped off. :haha:

Since the epidural didn't really take I had to be put under for the emergency c-section. I was feeling everything.


----------



## Starry Night

Rosie - I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your twin. I hope your other precious baby holds on tight and grows big and strong. I lost a twin with my son. It's tough but there is some solace when you still get to hold a baby at the end. There is mixed feelings though.


----------



## bumpin2012

finally found baby's heart beat! :happydance: best sound EVER!


----------



## Lilly12

yay for finding the heartbeat!

My uterus has been achy since last night, so annoying!
And I have been more nauseous again too.
Must be a growth spurt because this morning I found babies heartbeat about an inch under my belly button while before it was way lower! (I always do it in the morning, with full bladder so it is pushing my uterus out )
Also super loud :)


----------



## Phantom

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/PhantomNicole/f337628a-f21d-40ed-82f9-b033c188fad0_zpsc61e7e1d.jpg

10 week bump. I tried on 4 pairs of pants today, and 3 of them didn't fit. :wacko: I hope I get clothes for Christmas.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lovely bump phantom.

:)


----------



## Starry Night

Nice bump, phantom!

I can still do up my jeans but it's really uncomfortable. I mostly wear my PJs or old maternity pants at this point. I need a new pair of jeans though as I wore my old pair completely through. Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do for a winter coat. I don't want to buy a maternity coat as they're expensive and this probably will be my last baby. With my son, I was on bed rest so I didn't go out much and when I did, we lived in an area that never got very cold so I could live my coat unzipped whenever I dashed to the car for a doctor's appointment. But now I live in an area that gets to minus 35 degrees. I'd freeze before I made it to the car!:wacko:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Starry Night said:


> Nice bump, phantom!
> 
> I can still do up my jeans but it's really uncomfortable. I mostly wear my PJs or old maternity pants at this point. I need a new pair of jeans though as I wore my old pair completely through. Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do for a winter coat. I don't want to buy a maternity coat as they're expensive and this probably will be my last baby. With my son, I was on bed rest so I didn't go out much and when I did, we lived in an area that never got very cold so I could live my coat unzipped whenever I dashed to the car for a doctor's appointment. But now I live in an area that gets to minus 35 degrees. I'd freeze before I made it to the car!:wacko:

You could get a cape style coat like these rather than a maternity one https://www.marieclaire.co.uk/fashion/ideas/29958/31/best-capes-cape-coats.html


----------



## 4magpies

I'm going to need a coat. 

They aren't cheap are they. 

Going to try and hold off as long as possible on that one though. 

I'm cooking brownies and watching a movie. Horrible weather here. 

Got my overbump maternity jeans on today. They're amazing. So comfy but definitely accentuate my bump!

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Loving all the cute bump pics! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have my maternity jeggings on and I hate them.. They don't sit on my crouch right :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Trying to take a bump selfie ( I'm so bad at it lol) I love my
Little
Photo bomber hahahha


----------



## HannahGraceee

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Love your bump pic and your DD, so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

Every time I try to upload a bump pic it says file too large! But it doesn't in regular pictures. Wonder if its secretly trying to call me fat :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

My update.


----------



## nic18

love all the bump pics :)


----------



## x__amour

Bleh. I've had a migraine the past 2 days straight. Drives me nuts.


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't know how I haven't found this until now lol 
But I want to join, I'm Lorna, 22 with a little boy called michael who will be 3 on Xmas Eve.
I'm expecting no.2 May 2nd 2014 and my scan is in less than 3 hours :)
Oh and my ticker should say 13+3:haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I have midwife today! Yay!
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck at the midwife! 

I feel sick :( bleughhhh! 

Can't wait for my scan on Wednesday! :) x


----------



## Madrid98

I'm also quite sick! Yesterday was an all day thing.


----------



## LiLi2

Scan today. Will update when I get through. 

Anyone else getting splitting headaches for hours a day? :(


----------



## 4magpies

I hardly feel sick at all now. Yay. 

Hope you girls feel better soon. 

Lili I get bad migranes that last for days. Only had 2 in pregnancy though. 

Make sure you're drinking plenty and take some paracetamol. 

I find ice pack on my neck/bottom of my skull helps.


----------



## Fairydust22

Love all the bump pics I'm still feeling nauseous :( I hope it eases soon I have a flu jab booked for Friday is anyone else having the flu jab ?


----------



## gaves99

I have had a few horrible days. feeling so lousy, not sleeping well and on top of it bad headaches. I have had this headache for days now and it sucks. I had a complete meltdown on DH last night bc I felt so bad. I just started sobbing!!! We have a Dr appt at 430 today for a checkup so def need to ask about the headaches. 2nd tri is right around the corner and fx'ed to be feeling better soon!!!


----------



## nic18

so I gave in and started buying baby things :dohh:


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo, baby is doing well. We woke him up, he stretched his little arms and legs, wiggled around, then propped his feet up on the side of my uterus and relaxed. Lol heart rate 174 and he's measuring between 11w2d and 11w5d so due date was moved up from the 19th to the 17th. :cloud9:


----------



## nic18

perfect scan :)


----------



## 4magpies

Fairy dust I'll be having one I think but in second tri xx

Awesome scan picture! xx


----------



## Phantom

I hardly got any sleep last night. I woke up after 3am with bad cramps. And I also noticed my symptoms had disappeared- no nausea, no sore boobs. I'm terrified. :cry:


----------



## nic18

phantom, I hope everything is ok x


----------



## Je55erox

Rosie06 said:


> thank you girls trying to stay positive and concentrate on the baby we still have I just pray its a little fighter just feel a little numb at the minute, have to go for my consultant apt on Tuesday still x

Just sending some love and blessings your way for that precious fighter in you. I believe we are due the same day? May 7th? Looking for some buddies. My thoughts are with you <3


----------



## 4magpies

Hope everything is ok phantom. 

Had my midwife appointment and I love her. I go back Monday got some stuff to read before then to decide on screening ect. 

I'm also being treated as high risk as I'm IVF so having consultant led care. This means more appointments and they keep a closer eye on me. I will be down graded later on most probably aslong as no problems and I'll be able to have my water birth. 

She also said it's ok to give birth at the hospital I want too.


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and she sent off the paperwork for my 12 week scan too so just waiting for the letter now xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Only 1 word to sum up today 'Boobs' if I didn't know I had em before I sure as he'll do now. Sore, over sensitive and achy. Can't wait to get home and take this bra off!


----------



## bumpin2012

front page updated :)

welcome mayb_baby

phantom: it can be entirely normal to have symptoms disappear around 10 weeks. but I would still call your OB. mine eased up significantly around 7 weeks, and my OB did a scan right away for reassurance. do you have a doppler and have you found the heartbeat yet?

lili2 great scan pic!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope everything ok phantom! I had something similar a couple of weeks ago, night cramps and no symptoms. I was really worried then a day or two later bang! Sick sick sick! :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Baby is measuring 14+6 but my LMP was July 26th so I'm sure my DD is May 2nd, MW said April 22nd:shrug:

Edt: s/he also has really long legs and tiny feet but the sonographer couldn't capture all the baby lol
 



Attached Files:







560804_682342955124051_1250928842_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









601077_682342978457382_1706565137_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









1380226_682342935124053_522820651_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HannahGraceee

That's strange!they couldn't give me an exact date but everyone keeps saying my scan pic looks bigger then what I am :/ I hope not as I ready thought 12 days apart was close lol 


My daughters birthday is the 22nd of April ;)

I have another scan Wednesday so lets see


----------



## x__amour

How strange Lorna! Did she set that as your new EDD?


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah she wrote both dates down as I'm 100% sure that was the start of my LMP (5days long period we were ttc so it's all in my app and on here) but this pregnancy has been weird I ovulated on day 14 as I was using opks, got a positive opk everyday after and my first faint positive on the 11th of August so 16 11days after period ended :/ 
Sac was empty at 5+4
2nd scan measured 7weeks when I was 7+4
Now I'm 10days a head, 2 'normal' periods with day 14 ovulation TTC :wacko:


----------



## magicwhisper

they dated me a week behind at my scan then in there notes but they couldnt measure baby properly because of the position :shrug:


----------



## bumpin2012

I've heard that scan dates can be off up to a week! If you are sure of your dates, I'd go with that. But be prepared for an early bird just in case!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno I would go with the dates they give you, incase you go to far overdue?


----------



## mayb_baby

She's going to go by anomaly scan date


----------



## daddiesgift

Due dates are a guess at best! Ultrasounds are great but they can be off in every aspect. With my oldest he was due the 21st September, labor 26th August they measured him at under 5 pounds. Said he was early, nope born at 7 pounds and had no issues at all at birth. With my second I had a due date then moved back to America, since all my records were in German I had another dating scan dating me over a week later than original due date. He was born 38+6. So I just say we'll see this baby end of May! And since majority of us were obsessively ttc :haha: Id go by our dates over a scans dates. So much plays apart in those, position, amniotic fluid, BRAND of ultrasound machine. :wacko: 

I was told I can't birth at birth center if I'm a day over 41 weeks so I hope this time the dating scans moves my due date later so ill have no worries :haha:


----------



## MerryMint

Rosie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby. I pray everything is fine for your other little one.

Phantom, how are you?

Still sick here. Was pretty sick last time through week 14, so I'm hoping it eases up soon. Glad to hear some of you are feeling better.


----------



## Lilly12

10 weeks 2 days!
Please don't mind my dirty mirror. LOL
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks 2 dayss.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mayb_baby

Or 
14+6:haha:
 



Attached Files:







935988_682626205095726_1673947983_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Phantom

Ok, so you know those abdominal pains I had in the middle of the night? Well today I look like this (black shirt) and 2 days ago I took the other pic (grey shirt). Is it possible I grew that much overnight?! That's crazy!
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2









10weeks5.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x__amour

That happened to me just the other day! Looked in the mirror and almost passed out! :haha:


----------



## Phantom

x__amour said:


> That happened to me just the other day! Looked in the mirror and almost passed out! :haha:

haha exactly! I don't remember this happening the first time!


----------



## mayb_baby

I think it does just happen overnight because I get some serious pains in my tummy and low down and I'm just getting bigger.
Even first thing in the morning I have a massive bump, I didn't look like this until 17/18 weeks with michael.


----------



## 4magpies

See I'm lucky and know my exact due date due to IVF. I'm not going to let the NHS change it even if they think they should from scans. I know exactly when my baby was conceived xx


----------



## FleurDeMai

We are having a May baby here too! My due date is May 11th, though it is possible it ends up being earlier than that. Also, I am hoping to be team yellow... I just need to convince SH that the surprise is worth the wait.

I had a flat tummy before I got pregnant, so my baby bump is pretty obvious already, unless it is the first time we meet. I've got a job interview this week and it will be easy to hide it so not to be discriminated!


----------



## stouffer

My tummy was achy over the weekend too and my belly has popped out even more. At 10.5 weeka I honestly look as big as I did at 20 weeks with my first pregnancy.

I'm as we've started telling people because I reckon even a stranger could notice now.


----------



## nic18

I'm so jealous of all yous who have bumps, I'll be 12weeks tomorrow and still nothing :(


----------



## Rosie06

hey girls thank you for all your messages, im off for consultation apt today no scan but really hoping they might listen in to baby to give me some peace of mind, weve decided to book a private scan at 16 weeks since I wont get another till 20weeks and with evertthign that's happened I just cant go that long without seeing baby.

I must admit im showing already im prob about the size I was at 17/18 weeks with DD! x


----------



## 4magpies

Hope today goes ok Rosie. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: Rosie hope it goes well so sorry for the loss of your twin xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

good luck today, Rosie

Nic, with G, I didn't have much of a bump until closer to 30 weeks! even at 41 weeks, I looked closer to an average woman's 30 weeks. you didn't often show early with your first baby. it will come :)


----------



## Eternal

Sorry for your loss of a twin Rosie,:hugs: I had vanishing twin in this pregnancy but was VERY early, died before 6 weeks so just saw an empty sac! 

Can I join ladies? I don't know my due date, I'm 11 weeks I think, or maybe tomorrow, they won't date me until my scan and had no last period since June plus it wasn't planned. I find out a week tomorrow! Yey! 

This pregnancy has gone quickly, but I'm terrified after a previous loss at 12 weeks, but have home Doppler which we check every night (as i worry that much lol) 

This will be my 4th baby, twins previously and a singleton first, also previous was a section so this will probably be a VBAC.


----------



## x__amour

Welcome Eternal! :D


----------



## stouffer

Welcome to the thread Eternal. I thought I recognised your name and then noticed your twins are a similar age to my daughter. I must be remembering you from last time :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Welcome Eternal


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome eternal. I've seen you about first tri. 

xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

2nd Tri on Friday for me :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

thank you girls, well apt took forever they initially forgot about us so by time we got seen we had been there for nearly 2 hours!!!

they went through my prev section reasons etc, and what I would prefer this time after alot discussion and them pretty much pushing a vbac on me, I don't have to make a decision until 20 week apt, they have said that they are likely to not let me go past my due date for various reasons but if it came to it and they say they'll make me go 13 days over ill just go for a section, I just don't/cant risk happening what happened when I had DD especially with what its took to even get pregnant and with whats happened so far, also have to have gestational diabetes check done in January and a growth scan at 34 weeks x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Eternal said:


> Sorry for your loss of a twin Rosie,:hugs: I had vanishing twin in this pregnancy but was VERY early, died before 6 weeks so just saw an empty sac!
> 
> Can I join ladies? I don't know my due date, I'm 11 weeks I think, or maybe tomorrow, they won't date me until my scan and had no last period since June plus it wasn't planned. I find out a week tomorrow! Yey!
> 
> This pregnancy has gone quickly, but I'm terrified after a previous loss at 12 weeks, but have home Doppler which we check every night (as i worry that much lol)
> 
> This will be my 4th baby, twins previously and a singleton first, also previous was a section so this will probably be a VBAC.

Welcome Eternal :) and a big congratulations!!

Im 11 weeks too so we must be due around the same time!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 10 weeks today! Quarter of the way through. Amazing!!!

xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

woop :happydance:


----------



## nic18

scan tomorrow :) so excited!


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh how exciting nic. I hope I get the date for mine this week in the post. 

xx


----------



## nic18

happy 10 weeks 4magpies:)


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you. Happy 12 weeks to you xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

nic18 said:


> scan tomorrow :) so excited!

Yay!! All the best hunni :)


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, nic!

Happy 10 weeks magpie!

Anyone still dealing with sickness? It's getting really old!! My good days are getting more frequent but I still get days where I'm woozy and gagging on everything all day. Also just a general feeling of malaise and grogginess. It makes it so hard to do anything. 

And DS suddenly decided he doesn't want to sit in his highchair anymore. He has to sit in a regular 'big boy' chair. *tears* At least we don't have to buy a second one anymore.


----------



## Lilly12

Yep still nauseous every day here and super tired and whiny lol


----------



## bumpin2012

yay for scans!

Welcome Eternal. Let me know when you get a due date, and I'll add you to the front page :)


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm still exhausted


----------



## magicwhisper

Tired, sick, and to top it of heartburn :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm actually starting to feel pretty good apart from the odd dizzy spell. 

xx


----------



## x__amour

I'm still always exhausted. Could barely wake up with LO today. :(

On the bright side, have my first real OB/GYN appointment tomorrow and VBAC consultation. So looking forward to seeing LO again! :D


----------



## daddiesgift

I wake up exhausted! Ill be happy to get some energy back


----------



## Excalibur

Fairydust - I have my Flu Jab booked for the 6th November. 

Lili - Cute scan pic! :D 

Mayb_Baby - :wave: Welcome to the thread and great scan pics! :D

FleurDeMai - :wave: Welcome to the thread :) 

Eternal - Welcome to the thread :wave: 

Rosie - I'm sorry to hear that they forgot that you had an appointment!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had my scan today :) everything perfect but I finally got my official due date! I'm now the 7-05-14! So exactly 13 weeks today! Even that 4 days feel like I've been pushed back ages :( l oh well

He is perfect tho :) but shy again' and has his hand over his face lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LiLi2

I started feeling better around 10 weeks, then at 11 weeks I got hit with nausea and fatigue again. What gives! Hoping at 12 weeks I'm better. We are moving on Saturday, so I need the energy lol


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Great scan pic and yay for an official EDD! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's crazy, now bang smack in the middle of mine and Ava's birthday :lol: 2 weeks either way ;) xx


----------



## 4magpies

Yay for having an official EDD. 

We've started doing "official" bump pictures. 

https://imageshack.com/a/img819/5548/m2m6.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god! Your bump has popped!


----------



## 4magpies

That's sucking it in too. 

I don't know how no one at work has sussed me out?!? Haha. Oh well bring on 2 week scan and being able to tell them. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

P.s can tell my uterus has moved up as babies heartbeat is so loud on the Doppler now!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

When I had Ava I didn't tell work till I was 25 weeks pregnant hahahahah! They said they had known for ages but didn't wanna ask me in case if was actually just fat lol


----------



## 4magpies

Hahaha. That's amazing!! You don't legally have to tell them to really late do you?

xx


----------



## Madrid98

Very nice bump!! 

You don't have to tell them until later but I can't remember exactly how late. Maybe tomorrow when I've had a bit of sleep. Good night!!


----------



## mayb_baby

My anomaly scan is booked :)
December 17th I'll be 20+4 my dates or 22weeks by their dates xx


----------



## LiLi2

Losing weight again. I don't have it to lose :( 

I came down with some sort of illness last night that only lasted about 30 minutes, but was absolutely horrible. I can't figure out what it was... I had awful stomach pains, my face and skin were completely white, I was pouring sweat and couldn't stand up without passing out, and I was horribly sick to my stomach. Could have been food poisoning I guess... but we had dinner with friends and all ate the same thing, but nobody else felt sick. Very odd. 

Baby's heartbeat is near my belly button now. Crazy!


----------



## schultzie18

Today I have an appointment. And after the appointment we will be announcing!! I am so excited. So tired of trying to hide it. 12weeks 4 days today.


----------



## 4magpies

Lili I get that when I eat rich food, pastry ect. My stomach just seems to hate it since being pregnant. If everyone else was fine maybe it's just the good doesn't agree with you?

xx


----------



## LiLi2

4magpies said:


> Lili I get that when I eat rich food, pastry ect. My stomach just seems to hate it since being pregnant. If everyone else was fine maybe it's just the good doesn't agree with you?
> 
> xx

I guess... it's just odd because all I ate was chicken, baked potato, and some salad. I've had some aversions to chicken lately and haven't eaten much of it, so maybe it was that just not agreeing. I didn't particularly want it, but our friends cooked for us so I felt rude just eating salad and a potato. 

Good luck at your appointment Schultzie!!


----------



## Lilly12

A lot of food hasn't been agreeing with me since I was about 5-6 weeks pregnant.
My DH will be fine and I'll be sitting on the toilet all day :(


----------



## nic18

scan went well :) pushed forward a week to 13weeks 1 day :) [IMG]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG-20131031-WA0034_zps97a7363f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bumpin2012

Great Scan Nic! What does that make your EDD now?

PS: That skull looks girlie to me :)


----------



## nic18

I'm now due 7th may :)!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Someone added extra weight to my eyelids today. It's only 5.30pm and I need to go to bed!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm the same Lilly. 

Nic great scan. Congrats!!

xx


----------



## SweetV

no matter what site I look at officially in the 2nd trimester!!!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

nic - wonderful scan! It came out so clear and you can even make our his/her little fingers.

sweetv - congrats on reaching the second tri. That is such a major milestone.

afm - I still like the taste of most foods (except the healthy stuff...of course) but once it reaches my stomach it seems to curdle. Baby is sooo finicky and his/her tastes keep changing. I never know what it will like. The moodiness makes me wonder if baby is a girl. LOL


----------



## Jalanis22

Im sad to say i miscarried today my angel measured 7w 4d :angel: good luck to all happy and healthy months to you all.


----------



## stouffer

Oh I'm so sorry Jalanis :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks stouffer i couldnt believe what i was going through as its my first miscarrisge...my angel is in a better place now :cry:


----------



## ShanandBoc

So sorry for your loss Jalanis


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

xxx


----------



## maria2611

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Lilly12

Oh no!! So sorry for your loss Jalanis :( :hugs:


----------



## LiLi2

So very sorry, Jalanis. Big hugs, I know how it feels and it really sucks. Sticky baby dust for your next little miracle.


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry Jalanis :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks girls...i know things happen for a reason and well this was one of them...i need to be resting and i cant try til 2 months later. It hurts so much im taking it hard.


----------



## SweetV

I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry. I know how hard it is. Sending :hugs:


----------



## FleurDeMai

I am so sorry Jalanis. Here's a hug.


----------



## HannahGraceee

nic18 said:


> I'm now due 7th may :)!

Your my new due date buddy :) I got my new date yesterday :) xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so sorry jalanis xxx


----------



## nic18

so sorry :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies i appreciate it. Im still sad. Cant get over it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Please remove me from the list.


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm so sorry :hugs:
It takes time I was 7weeks 4 days when I lost my angel, it was horrendous, couldn't believe the heartache.
I fell pregnant with my son 2.5 months later.
The mosscarge support group in here are lovely, hope your ok sweet heart xxxx


----------



## x__amour

Huge hugs, Jalanis22. Keeping you and your sweet baby angel in my thoughts. :hugs:

Happy Halloween ladies! I hope everyone had a great and safe holiday.

We had our first official OB/GYN appointment today! I was pushed forward by one day so my new due date is May 4th, 2014. (May the Fourth be with you! ;)) Baby is looking great, heartbeat was 140BPM. Placenta is laying a little low, I didn't experience this with DD. Baby was kicking like crazy, active little one!


Spoiler
https://imageshack.us/a/img27/411/onzy.jpg

https://imageshack.us/a/img834/8851/vhh9.jpg

https://imageshack.us/a/img405/9325/pq8f.jpg
We spoke a little about VBAC but he still needs to review my previous birth records. He was very straight forward about everything. If I do not go into labor by 41 weeks, he will not induce me. I will have to have an elective c-section. His success rate is about 80% though. I go back in 2 weeks for a 3 hour VBAC consult. They will measure my pelvis, go through my records with me, etc. We spoke about preeclampsia and he said there's about a 7% change of redeveloping it but I can take Omega 3 and eat lots of fish as in some countries it's been shown to lower the risk of preeclampsia. I'll need to keep fit, gain no more than 30lbs, watch sodium, and drink lots of water.

So appointment went great and had a great Halloween! LO LOVED trick or treating.


Spoiler
https://imageshack.us/a/img809/5500/z2a9.jpg
13+4.

https://imageshack.us/a/img585/2091/97vb.jpg
Doc McStuffins!
Hope every one had a great day! :D


----------



## FleurDeMai

I was having a great day. Finally got an appointment with a midwife, and an appointment with a nutritionist.
And just now after I told my boyfriend about it he just said... he is isn't ready to have a child. I am almost in my second semester, I thought he had changed his mind because he had changed his attitude... but no, I was wrong, he still doesn't want it.
I really don't know what to do.


----------



## x__amour

FleurDeMai said:


> I was having a great day. Finally got an appointment with a midwife, and an appointment with a nutritionist.
> And just now after I told my boyfriend about it he just said... he is isn't ready to have a child. I am almost in my second semester, I thought he had changed his mind because he had changed his attitude... but no, I was wrong, he still doesn't want it.
> I really don't know what to do.

Give him time love. Hopefully he comes around. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

mayb_baby said:


> I'm so sorry :hugs:
> It takes time I was 7weeks 4 days when I lost my angel, it was horrendous, couldn't believe the heartache.
> I fell pregnant with my son 2.5 months later.
> The mosscarge support group in here are lovely, hope your ok sweet heart xxxx

Thanks hun my angel measured exact weeks and days...still saddened.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry Jalanis :hugs: mc's are a terrible thing to go through. Unfortunately I've been there 3 times so I know but, as you said, things happens for a reason and you need look after yourself now. It'll take time as it's a healing process but with your family's support you'll get there. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## stouffer

FleurDeMai said:


> I was having a great day. Finally got an appointment with a midwife, and an appointment with a nutritionist.
> And just now after I told my boyfriend about it he just said... he is isn't ready to have a child. I am almost in my second semester, I thought he had changed his mind because he had changed his attitude... but no, I was wrong, he still doesn't want it.
> I really don't know what to do.

Sorry you have to deal with that :(
Have you seen baby on an ultrasound yet? Although I had my OH's support, when we were expecting our first, it really didn't become real to my husband until he saw her on the scan. He became much more enthusiastic after that. 
Maybe it will be the same for your OH. 

Hang in there. He might come round with time.


----------



## 4magpies

I can't imagine my other half not wanting our baby and I'm sorry I can't really offer any advice. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Introducing our newest addition, measuring 12 weeks and 2 days. All looked perfect from the scan :flower:

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/LastScan2_zps4035fea6.jpg


----------



## ShanandBoc

Proud big sister. Their first pic together <3

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/20131101_173327_zps79a9a363.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

Lovely scan picture Shan. Congrats!

xxx


----------



## schultzie18

Appointment went great! Got to hear the baby's heartbeat! 169! Doctor said everything was going great! She said she couldn't be happier with the pregnancy! I felt like crying! I was just so happy. Congrats to you guys with the wonderful scans!


----------



## emalou90

ShanandBoc said:


> Proud big sister. Their first pic together <3
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/20131101_173327_zps79a9a363.jpg

That's so cute!!
Did she understand what's happening?
My daughters 4 in January so hoping she'll catch on quite quickly!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

emalou90 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Proud big sister. Their first pic together <3
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/20131101_173327_zps79a9a363.jpg
> 
> That's so cute!!
> Did she understand what's happening?
> My daughters 4 in January so hoping she'll catch on quite quickly!!Click to expand...

Yeah she seems to understand. Talks about the baby in my belly and says things in the babies room and "for the baby". Shes 3.5 when bubs is due so I think she will be a nice little helper :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Madrid98 said:


> I'm so sorry Jalanis :hugs: mc's are a terrible thing to go through. Unfortunately I've been there 3 times so I know but, as you said, things happens for a reason and you need look after yourself now. It'll take time as it's a healing process but with your family's support you'll get there. :hugs::hugs:

Thanks madrid...as its my first mc i didnt know what to,expect but it sure is painful. I have a great support system thanks to them and my hubby...it was sad yesterday at the dr my daughter kept telling "dont cry" and well i stopped for her i didnt want her to se me in pain. Thanks a lot and good luck hun.


----------



## bumpin2012

so sorry jalanis. I'll update the front page when I get into the laptop.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Stouffer - I haven't have an ultrasound yet. Actually, OH waited until I said we needed to go to the midwife's office today to get papers for an ultrasound (as it needs to be prescribed by an health care provider) before he dropped the bomb.
I didn't sleep in our bed and he didn't even look for me. That too hurts. And this morning I heard him get a call from his job and he agreed to get in six hours early (he's got a crazy schedule) so I am not getting these papers, at least not until Monday.
Just as things were looking up!


----------



## daddiesgift

Fleur- I'm sorry to hear about your OH. Idk what to really say since idk about your relationship or how this pregnancy came about but none of that really matters. I'm a little harsher than most but I'd tell him to suck it up. You're pregnant, there's no changing that. He's the father, there's no changing that. No reason to walk around pissed off/depressed/anxious. I'm sure eventually he will come around but there's no reason to hurt your feelings and neglect you in the meantime.


----------



## emalou90

Fleur - I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. Is there any reason as to why? 

Jala - so sorry for you loss. I hope over the next few months you come to terms with it. It's such a sad time and I hope you've got support around you xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Just found out my OH is getting made redundant in April. Closing the company. Sigh.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh no!! :( try not to stress about it hunny which is easy enough to say :( xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry for your loss, jalanis. :(


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

daddiesgift said:


> Fleur- I'm sorry to hear about your OH. Idk what to really say since idk about your relationship or how this pregnancy came about but none of that really matters. I'm a little harsher than most but I'd tell him to suck it up. You're pregnant, there's no changing that. He's the father, there's no changing that. No reason to walk around pissed off/depressed/anxious. I'm sure eventually he will come around but there's no reason to hurt your feelings and neglect you in the meantime.

 this is what I would be saying also... there are lots of things in life we are not ready for. but he has 6 months to get ready, and he best start now.

with G, my dh was uninterested in my pregnancy until our 20 week scan ( first scan) it became " real" at that point, and he became a lot more enthusiastic about it all. he may need some time, but I do think you should remind him that stuff still needs to be done, regardless of his readiness.


----------



## Phantom

I'm so very sorry Jalanis. I hope you can relax a little and have lots of love and support.

Ladies, I have a question- I am following my pregnancy app religiously but I'm confused about something. It says today I am 11 weeks 2 days pregnant. In the 12 week. And it says my second trimester starts in 5 days. :shrug: Is that right?


----------



## Lilly12

Some count from 12 weeks and some from 13 weeks


----------



## Phantom

Lilly12 said:


> Some count from 12 weeks and some from 13 weeks

Is there a right or wrong? I noticed the forum starts at 14 weeks yet my app starts at 12 weeks.


----------



## x__amour

It varies by country. BnB made a trimester "median" to say. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html


----------



## LiLi2

I am just deciding that the day baby turns 13 weeks is the beginning of 2nd tri. 

Ticker will turn 12 weeks in a few minutes. It's always so exciting. Lol


----------



## Phantom

x__amour said:


> It varies by country. BnB made a trimester "median" to say.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html

Oh great thanks! I'm almost there! :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Can anyone tell me if this is a nasal bone vsisble in this pic?

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/LastScan2_zps4035fea6.jpg

Ta....ive been googling :( (big mistake)


----------



## bumpin2012

I think I see one. Im not a radiologist though.

But if something like that was off, then someone would have mentioned it. At the very least, if they were unsure they would have you back for a more detailed scan. I wouldn't worry (and avoid Dr Google - he's notoriously wrong!)


----------



## 4magpies

I have my next scan date! 14th November. Yey. 

A week on Thursday!


----------



## Madrid98

Just 2 days after mine Becca!! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

You'll be 12+1 at yours then too won't you? I can't wait to see baby again xx


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Lovely scan pic! :D 

Jalanis - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! :( :hugs: 

Amour - Great scan pics! :D 

Shan - Lovely scan! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Yes, I'll be 12+1 then even though I think they'll probably move my dates a bit like they did with my previous pregnancy.


----------



## x__amour

My God, I'm tired. :sleep:

I've been taking B12 & Unisom every night for morning sickness relief and last night decided to not take it to see where my sickness stands. Plus side, woke up not nauseous. Down side, didn't fall asleep until almost 5am. LO woke up at her usual 8am. 

Wish I could have some iced mochas! Roll on bed time!


----------



## daddiesgift

You can have a small coffee if you have no other caffeine that day, no espressos :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

I miss coffee. I always drink decaf anyways, but the baby doesn't really like it. :( It still tastes good but it doesn't sit well once I get it down. But I still love tea so I drink that instead but not everyday. I can never remember which teas are good and which are not so I just keep it all to a minimum. When I was pregnant with DS I loved coffee but hated tea. My mom thought it was so strange I was still going to Starbucks as she couldn't drink coffee or tea with any of her pregnancies.

And I'm tired all the time too. Now that my sickness is finally starting to ease a bit I'm being overtaken by fatigue. The other day I was able to make it out to Walmart with my DH and DS and after only 1 hour I was barely able to keep my eyes open. I thought I was going to fall asleep as I walked. LOL I got some weird looks from people as I was shuffling a good 10 feet behind my family, barely able to keep my balance. Maybe they thought I was drunk at 11am. ha ha


----------



## x__amour

I'm not a big hot coffee fan but give me an Iced Mocha from McDonalds any day, lol! I also like hot tea or iced tea though I've mostly been sticking to decaf. 9 more hours until bedtime. :sleep:


----------



## Starry Night

I love the bedtime countdown. lol I think I might start that. I've only been up for 2 hours and I'm already ready for bed. *sighs*


----------



## Excalibur

I am totally with everyone on the tiredness! :sleep:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Me too :( 

I'm totally utterly addicted to celery.. I think that's a better addiction then my frosting with Ava :lol:


----------



## maria2611

Just found baby on the Doppler :) <3

Really eased my mind! Still got 11 days until my first scan


----------



## Excalibur

Maria - That is great news! :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

I found baby one time last week on my own, then midwife did but now I can't :nope: I'm trying not to worry about it. But I will feel tons better when I can find it everyday!! 

I'm so tired all day everyday. Nothing new!! 

Celery does sound good. Then again so does frosting :haha: 

I crave mashed potatoes a lot :shrug: that and cereal! 

So I've become quite obsessed taking silly gender prediction tests. :dohh: I even peed on some baking soda earlier :haha: but I will say all signs are pointing to girl! Trying not to get hopes up but I may be in shock if its yet again another boy!


----------



## Lilly12

Ohh I can't wait to find out the gender!!

Everything for me is pointing to boy.. besides the nausea that is as bad as with DD lol.


----------



## x__amour

Now I want to try the baking soda test, lol! 3morehours3morehours3morehours. :sleep:


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry Night said:


> I miss coffee. I always drink decaf anyways, but the baby doesn't really like it. :( It still tastes good but it doesn't sit well once I get it down. But I still love tea so I drink that instead but not everyday. I can never remember which teas are good and which are not so I just keep it all to a minimum. When I was pregnant with DS I loved coffee but hated tea. My mom thought it was so strange I was still going to Starbucks as she couldn't drink coffee or tea with any of her pregnancies.
> 
> And I'm tired all the time too. Now that my sickness is finally starting to ease a bit I'm being overtaken by fatigue. The other day I was able to make it out to Walmart with my DH and DS and after only 1 hour I was barely able to keep my eyes open. I thought I was going to fall asleep as I walked. LOL I got some weird looks from people as I was shuffling a good 10 feet behind my family, barely able to keep my balance. Maybe they thought I was drunk at 11am. ha ha

 I'm exactly the same! tea was my worst enemy with ds... this time I could care less about coffee, but tea is just lovely

wonder if that means girls in our futures?


----------



## Lilly12

when's everyone finding out the gender?

I guess we'll wait till the 20 week ultrasound since there is no place that'll do a gender ultrasound before 18 weeks around here , so I might as well wait until 20.

And maybe my midwife will find out before then too since she takes a quick look with her old machine every visit. She said girl with DD around 15-16 weeks and was right.


----------



## Rosie06

with everything that's happened weve booked a private scan for the 20th ill be 16 weeks and they apparantley will tell you the gender too my 20 week scan falls on xmas eve and they don't do a clinic on xmas eve (hmmmm wonder why lol) so my 20wk is now the 27th x


----------



## x__amour

Lilly12 said:


> when's everyone finding out the gender?

Week before or week of Christmas or so.

Baking soda pee points to boy. :lol:


----------



## ShanandBoc

We arent finding out the gender this time!!


----------



## daddiesgift

We werent going to either but OH was BEGGING nearly everyday. And he may not be here for the birth as hes in the military and maybe deployed so he guilt tripped me with that :haha:

Baking soda test said Girl for me! Didnt do anything when I added urine. The ring test and Chinese gender predictor was right for both boys so when I did it now I was happy to see girl! It could be a sign :winkwink:

I wont be 20 weeks till January!! :nope: but we could pay for a private one early December :haha: My birthday is December 23rd so maybe we will do it then :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Im thinking girl due to the nub theory

Dont know how accurate that is tho :)


----------



## mayb_baby

My anomaly scan is 17th December so I will hopefully find out then :)


----------



## x__amour

mayb_baby said:


> My anomaly scan is 17th December so I will hopefully find out then :)

Are you hoping for a little sister for Michael? :)


----------



## mayb_baby

I have a feeling it's a boy, I really have no preference ATM just praying all is well with baby as I seem to have an irrational fear something is going to go wrong.
I have felt from the moment I got my pregnancy confirmed, we would lose it or that something would be wrong and it's getting worse as it goes on. It's making me feel awful as I have no real connection to this pregnancy, for fear of losing it.

I have seen baby, been told all looks perfect and can find him/her daily on the Doppler now and I'm still not at ease. :(
Hoping it passes as the pregnancy progresses.

Edit. Wbu what are you hoping for? Xx


----------



## FleurDeMai

I tend not to trust the old wives tales concerning gender prediction since most of them predicted I would be a boy, and nope, I can assure you I am indeed a girl.
According to the same signs I'd be having a boy as well, but I don't know... my intuition tells me it os a girl. I've always wanted a son more than a daughter, but I just can't imagine this baby to be male.


----------



## x__amour

mayb_baby said:


> I have a feeling it's a boy, I really have no preference ATM just praying all is well with baby as I seem to have an irrational fear something is going to go wrong.
> I have felt from the moment I got my pregnancy confirmed, we would lose it or that something would be wrong and it's getting worse as it goes on. It's making me feel awful as I have no real connection to this pregnancy, for fear of losing it.
> 
> I have seen baby, been told all looks perfect and can find him/her daily on the Doppler now and I'm still not at ease. :(
> Hoping it passes as the pregnancy progresses.
> 
> Edit. Wbu what are you hoping for? Xx

I understand. :hugs:

I'm not too picky, I've always wanted a girl so I'm happy either way.


----------



## daddiesgift

We, well OH will be getting a vasectomy after this baby as we've decided this will be last and I don't do well on birth control so I don't want to take it the rest of my life.

So this is my last chance for a girl. Of course I want a happy healthy baby but it does depress me to think I won't have a girl to spend girl time with, to prepare for prom and her wedding. To be there to help her when she's pregnant and has her own children. That OH will never have a daddies girl. I love my boys and would never trade them, if it is a boy Ill be sad at first but I'll get over it and move on. I'd never let my want for a girl hurt my bond with my son. 

I do love having boys. The love a little boy is mighty! And they especially my first are huge mommas boys. I love seeing OH and them interact. I love that both my boys are already best friends.


----------



## SweetV

mayb_baby said:


> I have a feeling it's a boy, I really have no preference ATM just praying all is well with baby as I seem to have an irrational fear something is going to go wrong.
> I have felt from the moment I got my pregnancy confirmed, we would lose it or that something would be wrong and it's getting worse as it goes on. It's making me feel awful as I have no real connection to this pregnancy, for fear of losing it.
> 
> I have seen baby, been told all looks perfect and can find him/her daily on the Doppler now and I'm still not at ease. :(
> Hoping it passes as the pregnancy progresses.
> 
> Edit. Wbu what are you hoping for? Xx

I feel exactly the same way. I have been anxious walking into every u/s as I wait for them to tell me bad news. I also bought a doppler and use it every other day, and it provides instant reassurance that doesn't last very long. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

We will be having a private gender scan between our wedding and honeymoon 15th and 30th December. 

To obviously find out the gender and reassurance before we fly.

I'm convinced I'm having a boy but not bothered either way.

I just want a healthy baby at the end of this as it took so much just to get here. 

Couldn't care less about the sex other than we can be prepared and start buying stuff as gender neutral stuff isn't great over here.


----------



## Starry Night

I feel desperate for a girl. It sounds wrong, but I just really, really want one and know I'll be a bit disappointed if it's another boy. This is very likely our last baby and I would love to have one of each. It would be easier to have another boy as I know what to expect and won't have to buy new clothes but I just want a girl. It doesn't help that I feel like several of my angels were girls. :( 

Deep down I just want a healthy baby and I'm so, so scared this one won't work out. So I know I'll be happy with whatever but right now....still daydreaming about my princess.


----------



## Madrid98

I really don't mind if it's boy or girl. I have 2 girls and one boy. The gap between my older children and my youngest is so big that having a boy won't improve ds situation. He grown up with his sister who is 3 years older than him and I know he needed a brother more than she needed a sister. With that in mind I think maybe Z will benefit from another sister as they'll be only 15 months gap & they'll be able to share a lot more than dd13 and ds ever did. 

I hope each one of you get what your hearts desire: boy or girl. 

I found baby's hb on the Doppler today for the first time. It took a while but I was so pleased when I finally heard it!!


----------



## Excalibur

We have our 20 week scan on 23rd December but not sure wether to find out the Gender on that day or get them to write it in an envelope and then we can open it on Christmas Day :cloud9:

We would love a little Girl then we have one of each but we honestly don't mind as long as he/she is healthy :D


----------



## x__amour

Even after 5 hours of no sleep yesterday, I didn't manage to fall asleep until 1am last night. We did get DLS though so snuck in an extra hour of sleep. 

I feel SO much better. I was so scared to stop taking my medicine for hypermesis but the nausea is practically gone and I don't feel so damn tired all the time because of the sleep aid that was included. So pleased.

Starting to get together a list of baby stuff. Couldn't believe how different baby gear is but then I remembered the last time I shopped for this stuff it was almost 3½-4 years since I've even looked at them. :shock:

Anyone else starting to plan their baby stuff? I want this stroller set SO BAD. Never had the option to change seating with DD!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUMB6QT9_NA


----------



## daddiesgift

I think the only gear we will be buying is a wrap, car seat and a swing/glider contraption :haha: both of mine LOVED the swing we had but it broke :nope: we already have a stroller. We have a graco sit and stand. We had a graco duo glider HATED IT!! It was nice but just waaay too big. Didnt like our old Costco stroller either.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just bought a baby bouncer on ebay for £2 :0


----------



## Lilly12

we're waiting until we find out to buy anything... that's why i can't wait to find out! Love to shop baby stuff lol.

I'd be happy with either a boy or a girl! Don't have a preference


----------



## Starry Night

We have a Graco travel system which is like a 2 in 1 stroller. It seems the company had improved the design. Our travel system is so huge and clunky and hard to manoever in stores. I'm still tempted to get a double stroller. I would like a wrap if my MiL would make me one but she's not offering again. But I think she thinks I'm going to m/c again so I'm not bringing up the subject until later.

I'm not buying anything new for the baby until I feel more secure. We bought a small outfit when I became pregnant last fall and it is painful to see it never worn, hanging in the closet. :(


----------



## Madrid98

Starry have you considered getting one of those strollers or buggies that you can put a tray at the back. The big brother will stand there whenever he's tired but you don't need a twin buggy. He'll be 3 years 6 months when his baby sister :winkwink: is born so he may not need seating as much as now. 
Dd13 was 3 years and 3 months when I had ds and it worked fine for us with only the one pram.


----------



## 4magpies

We've already bought our travel system. Just waiting to go collect it! xx


----------



## stouffer

I have a Graco travel system. It's a pram with removable carrycot that converts into a buggy and you can also click the car seat into it too, though I rarely used that feature. I bought the car seat base add-on which I would really recommend. You just click it on and off. So much easier than messing about with seatbelts every time.

I found that travel system was a bit big for some local shops but it has chunky wheels which are great for taking it down country tracks. It is super heavy at about 14kg though!

I bought a smaller pushchair that folds umbrella style when LO was 6 months. It's great for travelling and shopping but not good off pavements. I felt I really needed both.

So for the new LO I won't need to buy anything. We plan on using the baby carrier for the first 3 months or until I can't carry baby any longer. I may also get a buggy board so we can use the pram and our daughter can hop on for a rest when she gets tired. She's a good walker though and will be 2 and a half by the time baby comes so I'm hoping that I won't need a double buggy.


----------



## 4magpies

Mines a babystyle oyster I think. 

Will definitely be buying car seat base as they are loads easier. For someone childless I know a lot about car seats as I used to sell and fit them at my old job years ago!

xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I cannot decide between Stokke Crusi or a Bugaboo Buffalo :(


----------



## 4magpies

Had my midwife appointment. 

All booked in and sorted now. I don't see her till 16 weeks now. Seems ages away! It's the week before my wedding. Haha. 

I'm going to book my flu jab for 2nd tri and I declined the downs testing. 

Looking forward to my scan now. 10 days to go!


----------



## bumpin2012

I think I'm having a girl. I'm hoping for a girl, because I don't think I want any more babies. I wouldn't be disappointed with another boy though.

we are having our 20 week scan on the 19th of December. here, they won't tell us during the scan, but forward the report to our ob. we're going to have it written down so we can open it together on Christmas day.

we are hoping to get away with our single stroller and a carrier. ds will be 2, and doesn't mind being in the carrier... still might splurge for a nice double though.


----------



## mayb_baby

Just had a nose bleed that lasted 15 mins, panicking a little as last time I had one was 3 days before we lost our angel in 2010 and that was my 1st ever. x


----------



## Starry Night

stouffer said:


> I have a Graco travel system. It's a pram with removable carrycot that converts into a buggy and you can also click the car seat into it too, though I rarely used that feature. I bought the car seat base add-on which I would really recommend. You just click it on and off. So much easier than messing about with seatbelts every time.
> 
> I found that travel system was a bit big for some local shops *but it has chunky wheels which are great for taking it down country tracks. It is super heavy at about 14kg though!*
> 
> I bought a smaller pushchair that folds umbrella style when LO was 6 months. It's great for travelling and shopping but not good off pavements. I felt I really needed both.
> 
> So for the new LO I won't need to buy anything. We plan on using the baby carrier for the first 3 months or until I can't carry baby any longer. I may also get a buggy board so we can use the pram and our daughter can hop on for a rest when she gets tired. She's a good walker though and will be 2 and a half by the time baby comes so I'm hoping that I won't need a double buggy.

That's why I picked my stroller too. We live in the country with lots of gravel roads or social functions where we need to push across fields and it works lovely for that. We also have a smaller umbrella stroller we bought when pregnant last spring. DS is starting to get too big for it though so we won't really be able to use it. DS will be just shy of his 3rd birthday so he won't need a stroller for short outings but trips to the city are usually day-long affairs so it would be good to have something. Also, he is a runner-awayer type of kid. I could get one of those harnesses (seriously, let go of his hand for a second and he is GONE) but it won't help when he gets tired.

Mayb_baby - try not to worry. It could just be a horrible coincidence. Call your doctor or midwife to see if they can set your mind at ease. Thinking of you.


----------



## nic18

mayb_baby I hope everything is ok!


----------



## daddiesgift

Having the worse sinus headache and nausea to date :cry:


----------



## MerryMint

Starrynight, I feel the same way. Obviously, I will love the baby just as much if it's another boy, but I just can't imagine not having a little girl to raise. This is probably one of the bigger reasons I'm thinking about finding out the gender ahead of time (we didn't last time and weren't planning on it this time either), so if it's a boy I have time to get over the disappointment before the baby arrives. I haven't told DH this yet, because it sounds so selfish, but I can't help it. Here's to girls for both of us :)


----------



## Madrid98

I've got a Quinny Buzz 4. While I was using the car seat with the adaptors was great as I only had to carry that and the frame. Now that she has her own car seat in the car I have to carry the frame & the seat in the car boot and it takes most of the space. 
I wanted originally the bugaboo but it's just too expensive & dh would have killed me for spending so much in something I don't use often. The quinny was a good second option as I thought I won't be having another baby or at least so soon :blush: now I now I'll need to change it because Z will be only 15 months when the baby arrives & even though she stands now and seems like she's going to walk before 12 months, she isn't old enough to not need a pushchair. 
I'll wait until at least 20 weeks along and once all seems well and hopefully we'll be living somewhere else too. By then I'll see what's the most practical option. I may use a baby carrier for as long as possible to start as I still have the car seat from birth onwards from Z. 

Decisions, decisions!! I love it!!!


----------



## Phantom

Heard sprout's heartbeat today at the OBs- about 160bpm. My scan is booked for Dec 23rd!! :happydance: Looks like I won't be getting a 12 week scan though? I really want one.

On another note my finger tips are still numb. Should I see a doctor?


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img545/5853/zwkc.jpg

14+1. I love how excited Tori is, she always wants to be involved. :cloud9:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Tori is the same age (almost to the day - November sparklers 2010 represent!!) as my little Ellie and shes the same. Its so cute. They are going to be such little mummies when our babies arrive!!


----------



## Eternal

bumpin2012 said:


> I think I'm having a girl. I'm hoping for a girl, because I don't think I want any more babies. I wouldn't be disappointed with another boy though.
> 
> we are having our 20 week scan on the 19th of December. here, they won't tell us during the scan, but forward the report to our ob. we're going to have it written down so we can open it together on Christmas day.
> 
> we are hoping to get away with our single stroller and a carrier. ds will be 2, and doesn't mind being in the carrier... still might splurge for a nice double though.

I'm the same, I have three boys already, so I would love a girl, but if it's a boy that's fine too as it easier in a way. But part of wishes for a girl. Either way I'm not bothered. 

As for prams, I have my old mamas and papas from my first in the Attic so I guess I'll be using that, would love a new pram / Travel system but I can't really justify it lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_Baby - I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:

Phantom - You have your 20 week scan on the same day as I have mine :happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

11w2d bump :)
 



Attached Files:







11w2d.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

1st scan this Friday and I'm excited and terrified all at the same time. After TTC for 3 years don't know if I could cope with anything going wrong !


----------



## Rosie06

cute pic X_amou, my DD keeps telling everyone she sees im getting a baby its in my mummys tummy, I just love it!

phantom great for hearing heartbeat! is your next scan going to be 20 weeks then?

eternal we will be using the mamas and papas sola we had for DD although I didn't get it till she was 6 months ill just need to get the carrycot and the carseat adapters!

wannabe its only natural too worry especially when been LTTTC, I was the same with DD after 4 half years and IVF but all will be fine and your worries will all disappear once seen your baby!


I just need a bit of advise, ive had to start taking a dose of asprin daily (consultant prescribed) but tonight before I went In the bath I noticed a rash all over my tummy from my c section scar upto my tummy button, do you think it could be a reaction from aspirin is it worth phoning somewhere tomorrow if it hasn't gone down, its not itchy or hot literally just a rash x


----------



## EloiseAndBump

I'm due may 26th :flower:


----------



## Eternal

Rosie06 said:


> cute pic X_amou, my DD keeps telling everyone she sees im getting a baby its in my mummys tummy, I just love it!
> 
> phantom great for hearing heartbeat! is your next scan going to be 20 weeks then?
> 
> eternal we will be using the mamas and papas sola we had for DD although I didn't get it till she was 6 months ill just need to get the carrycot and the carseat adapters!
> 
> wannabe its only natural too worry especially when been LTTTC, I was the same with DD after 4 half years and IVF but all will be fine and your worries will all disappear once seen your baby!
> 
> 
> I just need a bit of advise, ive had to start taking a dose of asprin daily (consultant prescribed) but tonight before I went In the bath I noticed a rash all over my tummy from my c section scar upto my tummy button, do you think it could be a reaction from aspirin is it worth phoning somewhere tomorrow if it hasn't gone down, its not itchy or hot literally just a rash x

Yes call, people can react badly to aspirin and even if you have taken it successfully for years it can just happen, better safe than sorry, it could be something entirely different, I'm always covered in a rash on my arms in every pregnancy. It's very normal for me, but in your case don't take a risk, call and ask and see what they say, I'm not sure the reason for you taking aspirin but you could have heparin instead if it is the aspirin. :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

Eternal said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> cute pic X_amou, my DD keeps telling everyone she sees im getting a baby its in my mummys tummy, I just love it!
> 
> phantom great for hearing heartbeat! is your next scan going to be 20 weeks then?
> 
> eternal we will be using the mamas and papas sola we had for DD although I didn't get it till she was 6 months ill just need to get the carrycot and the carseat adapters!
> 
> wannabe its only natural too worry especially when been LTTTC, I was the same with DD after 4 half years and IVF but all will be fine and your worries will all disappear once seen your baby!
> 
> 
> I just need a bit of advise, ive had to start taking a dose of asprin daily (consultant prescribed) but tonight before I went In the bath I noticed a rash all over my tummy from my c section scar upto my tummy button, do you think it could be a reaction from aspirin is it worth phoning somewhere tomorrow if it hasn't gone down, its not itchy or hot literally just a rash x
> 
> Yes call, people can react badly to aspirin and even if you have taken it successfully for years it can just happen, better safe than sorry, it could be something entirely different, I'm always covered in a rash on my arms in every pregnancy. It's very normal for me, but in your case don't take a risk, call and ask and see what they say, I'm not sure the reason for you taking aspirin but you could have heparin instead if it is the aspirin. :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't think ive ever taken aspirin which is what got me thinking could it be that, the reason they said they wanted me to take it was basically to thin my blood to give better blood flow to the placenta not sure if it had anything to do with it been twins at first :shrug: ill give the day unit a ring tomorrow to check thanks :) x


----------



## mayb_baby

Thanks girls:flower:
Phantom- Yayy on LO's HB and scan date :) day before my little boys birthday :D


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Thanks Rosie! Definitely speak to doc or MW about the rash. There must be an alternative and you don't want the reaction escalating if you keep taking the aspirin.


----------



## Rosie06

spoke to midwife and shes told me to see GP to get checked over so now trying to get through to them to try and get an appt! 

14 weeks today though so that means 2nd tri :D


----------



## 4magpies

Good morning girls. 

I'm in a really bad hormonal mood! Not been like this at all yet this pregnancy. I just want to murder someone!! Haha. Slightest thing annoying me. 

I also have really itchy nipples/boobs. Driving me nuts!! 

Off to a fireworks display on the sea front tonight. So excited! I love guy Fawkes night!! One of my favourite winter things. 

Probably go the cinema tomorrow night too. Can't believe I'm 11 weeks tomorrow. 

My day by day pregnancy book that is a UK one says 2nd tri starts at 12 weeks? So I'm just going to consider that 2nd tri for me. Nearly there! 

xx


----------



## nic18

happy 14weeks Rosie!


----------



## gaves99

Just ordered a doppler from ebay and SO excited for it to come!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Aww awesome. I love my Doppler. Best £20 I've ever spent. 

Does anyone else still get really bad cramps/stretching pains? They're so scary!!

xx


----------



## Madrid98

I do get them sometimes Becca.


----------



## x__amour

Time to time. Usually wake up with a bigger belly!


----------



## 4magpies

I definately feel bigger today. 

My boobs feel like they're resting on my belly when I'm sat down! They also feel huge.


----------



## maria2611

Was gonna ask the same!! 

Terrible cramps :(


----------



## stargazer0726

I have two older girls 7 and 5. At the begginning of my pregnancy if someone asked me what I wanted gender wise I would say that either would be fun and I thought I believed it. Until I had an ultrasound at 12w1d and there was a little something sticking out in a "potty shot" Now I know based on my reaction that I desperatly want another girl. Yes, obviously I want a healthy baby but I really want a healthy baby GIRL. I didn't think I really cared but apparently I do. I have peed on all sorts of things, done every online gender predictor I can find, googled accuracy of heartrates and gender and googled accuracy of nub theories, skull theories, potty shot theories and every other kind of theory I might come across. I have viewd 100's of ultrasound pics online, read countless blogs, websites and forems. I am literally driving myself insane. The worse part is the guilt I feel about not wanting a little boy, my husband literally lit up when the dr gave her guess... 

The wierd thing is I was sure this baby was a girl...It has a fast heart rate, and this pregnancy is EXACTLY like my other two, when and how i'm sick, cravings ect. I desperatly want to go somewhere at 16 weeks and pay to find out... 

I know i'm being silly, I know that having a boy would be fun and different and exciting..I know most of this is horimones...I know it still could be a girl. But I feel like all my excitement with this pregnacy is gone. I no longer look at little clothes, boy or girl, I don't dream, I don't do anything and that makes me feel guilty and horrible. I know that these are the things that your not "supposed" to say and feel but I do. And other than "get over it" i'm not sure what to do. 

I know that when I do know for sure I will get over any dissapointment and be excited about this baby, this baby is wanted and loved and I know that its more than gender. I'm just struggling right now and didn't really know who to share this with.


----------



## daddiesgift

Gender disappointment is very real and it doesnt make a mother a bad person or a bad mom. Its hard not to feel that way when people say "well you are lucky to have a baby so it shouldnt matter gender" but for various reasons it does. I think it matters the more children you have and if you have multiple children with same gender. With our first we ttc for 2 years before falling pregnant so I could really care less what we were having. With #2 I so badly wanted a girl and one boy so I cried when the doctor said another boy. Sadness didnt last long as I thought "well I still have one more chance" and now that #2 is here and they are best friends, Im happy hes a boy and couldnt see it any other way. But this is my last chance to have a girl. I will be sad if its another boy. Ill never have a girl. I think Ill cry if they say boy. Well I know I will, but I know Im not a bad person or mother because I feel that way. It means a lot to me to have a girl. 

All that being said when I think of an actual girl, I get nervous. What if she hates me! What if shes not a girly girl like me? What about the teen years!? Ive only changed boy diapers and looked at boy clothes and dealt with boy attitudes. So I think if it is another boy Ill comfort myself in the way that I wouldnt have known what to do with a girl anyways :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

daddiesgift - I really want a girl too but my worry is what if she IS a girly girl? I have no idea what to do with a girly girl. I used to think I'd just pass her off to my sister or sister-in-law whenever she needed girly girl time but now I live far away and I can't do that. I'm going to have to learn how to braid hair. Yikes! But I still want a girl more than anything. I'm so close with my mom and grandma. My mom was close with her mom too. And daughters let you get involved with the wedding planning and more involved with the grandkids. For my son I'm going to be the dreaded MiL so it won't be quite the same. ha ha

As for cramps, I'm getting them too but they're not like stretching pains. It's more like a generic ache. It leaves me feeling yucky inside.


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly - Cute bump :D 

Rosie - Happy 2nd Tri :D 

Gaves99 - Woohoo for a Doppler :happydance:


----------



## Eternal

Rosie06 said:


> spoke to midwife and shes told me to see GP to get checked over so now trying to get through to them to try and get an appt!
> 
> 14 weeks today though so that means 2nd tri :D

What did they say?


----------



## Rosie06

as predicted the Drs didn't have any appts available today so have to ring back at 8.30 midwife said to stop taking in the meantime till ive been checked over more so because ive never taken aspirin previously x


----------



## Eternal

Rosie06 said:


> as predicted the Drs didn't have any appts available today so have to ring back at 8.30 midwife said to stop taking in the meantime till ive been checked over more so because ive never taken aspirin previously x

How rubbish, by the time you go wash will be gone and then what? I had GP practices, they hate giving appointments out, and if anything like mine, aren't there half the time as they need half days for staff training constantly. Grrrrr .... Demand tomorrow, ask for receptionists name and saying you hold her responsible if something happens to you or your baby from lack of being seen, usually works, I make my husband calls and he says something along those lines lol. :blush:

Did you say it was twins too? If so when do you see hospital? Might be worth calling maternity ward or something if GP won't help tomorrow and ask for advice, whenever I did with my last pregnancy which was twins they were really helpful.


----------



## Eternal

So sorry just read you lost one twin hugs


----------



## Rosie06

well I was thinking tomorrow ill ring the hospital if Drs cant see me they have been totally fab everytime ive seen them and it was the hospital who prescribed in the 1st place afterall! x


----------



## x__amour

Holy crap! Just felt baby kick! Was laying on my tummy and felt a huge jolt. Felt like I got donkey kicked from the inside, haha. I missed this. :cloud9:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Aww! I can't wait to feel baby kick.


----------



## daddiesgift

Can't wait for movement! At this point I'm not even believing I'm pregnant :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

I had a huge bulge on my right side today and thats where I found the HB :)


----------



## Phantom

I can't believe I've made it to 12 weeks. This is becoming more and more real. :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

My due date is changed to the 14th May. Can i be updated on the first page please? :flower:


----------



## SweetV

I also can not wait to feel baby! I have felt little jolts but not quite sure so I'm going to wait until I know to say that I have. 

I also desperately want a little girl. When they told me my DS was a boy I cried (and not of joy). I now couldn't picture him any other way and he was in every sense a "mama's boy" and I loved every minute. My DH is very concerned that I will be heart broken if this is another boy as he says this will be his last child. He has a DD from another relationship so he already has what he calls the "million dollar family" and could care less either way as long as baby is H&H. I know that no matter what I will love this baby as I have loved them all (including the ones I never held). I have already taken to saying "he" when referring to the LO to get myself use to the idea that it could be a boy. I tell myself the same thing that if it is another boy at least I have supplies (toys, clothes etc) and I know what I'm in for. I just can't help but wish for my DD. My 20 weeks is my birthday and that is when they can send me for my scan. I figure it will either be a fantastic birthday present or somewhat of a disappointment. Hubby thinks the best birthday present should be that I get to see my beautiful baby and that my attitude about the whole thing stinks. I'm really glad I don't feel so alone. I also don't know who to talk to as the one person that always makes me feel better does not seem to understand this issue at all and makes me feel that I am selfish and unappreciative of the fact that we are finally (after 4 years and multiple losses) going to have another baby. 
Thanks for listening :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I really don't get gender disappointment but that's just me and everything I've been through I guess. 

I just want A baby. Couldn't give a crap about the sex. 

11 weeks today!!! Woo. 8 days till our 12 week scan. 

Can't wait to see our miracle again!


----------



## stouffer

I've been feeling flutters too! I can hardly believe it, it's so early but I know the feeling and I know I'm not imagining it (even if no one believes me :lol:).

I felt my first early at 13 weeks.


----------



## emalou90

ShanandBoc said:


> My due date is changed to the 14th May. Can i be updated on the first page please? :flower:


Me too! Update to May 14th please x


----------



## nic18

update me to 7th may please:)


----------



## Eternal

Dating scan today, finally know I how far I am, please add me, I'm 12+1 and due May 20th! Thanks


----------



## nic18

eternal glad your scan went well :)


----------



## 4magpies

Eternal glad your scan went well. 

Oh my god I'm proper struggling with my tiredness today. 

Was meant to be going the cinema tonight to see Thor but may have to give it a miss and go straight to bed! 

xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

4 Big blistery coldsores on my top lip :(


----------



## schultzie18

This is the announcement we used!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012-resized.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nic18

love your announcement


----------



## emalou90

Here's ours when we do x

https://i42.tinypic.com/35b8t1j.jpg


----------



## Phantom

I got a message from my app congratulating me on making it to the second trimester! I'm 12 weeks yet 13 weeks pregnant... I still don't get this weeks thing but I'll take it.


----------



## 4magpies

You're 12 weeks but in your 13th week if that makes any sense. 

When you're born you're zero but you're in your first year. 

Best way to explain it. 

We didn't have a fancy announcement. Just told people? It's special enough in itself because of the trouble we had. 

x


----------



## Madrid98

I'm probably not in the best place to comment. After all, and as many people remind me many times, I do have at least one of each. In my case the losses changed my perspective of things dramatically. I wanted so much a baby and it took too long and too much heartache to get there so I wasn't even contemplating gender preference; it was more I want A baby preference and the rest was just secondary if not less important. I read you ladies wanting one gender or another and saying you'll love what you end up having no matter what. I have no doubt that will be the case but you shouldn't let different genders get into how lucky we are to be here. I watched others getting pregnant and having babies for months with envy as it seemed I'd never be on that position ever again. Regardless what anybody say to you it's very unlikely your feelings will change too because we can't help what our heart desires. I'm not judging, but to a certain extend it makes me a bit sad. I wouldn't like to think my mother would have prefer a boy after having my sister and then she ended up with me as her last child. :shrug:

A couple of months one of my neighbours/friend who has 2 girls already told me she was pregnant again. Excitement and happiness as the baby wasn't planned completely changed when she found out she was having another girl. Her tone of voice when she told me and even her body language said it all. She wants a boy and the disappointment was more than obvious. I was very annoyed with her, even though I never told her. Isn't it more important the fact you managed to get pregnant and that you're having a healthy baby? Now I read you and I see that things aren't black or white, there's also grey.


----------



## 4magpies

Like I said Madrid I just don't understand gender disappointment and never will. I'm just so grateful to be pregnant and all I worry about is having a healthy baby. 

It's one thing that really used to annoy me in my years of infertility. People being upset because they were having the "wrong" sex.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I broke and did another CB digital today. Have 1st scan Friday and feeling nervous convincing myself I'll get there and they'll tell me I'm not pregnant. Test still shows 3+


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img9/7796/zxm2.jpg

This was how we announced on Facebook. :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love all these announcements :) 

I can't believe I'm 14 weeks already :0


----------



## nic18

Hannahgrace me either, it's going in quick!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 14 weeks nic! ;) due date buddy xx


----------



## nic18

happy 14weeks to Hannah :)! :friends:


----------



## daddiesgift

We used a lot of announcement pictures as I couldn't figure out which one I liked most. 

Lime week here! :dance:


----------



## stouffer

I just announced on Facebook today. Relieved not to have to watch what I say any more! It's funny how the reactions differ when it's your 2nd baby. It's like everyone was just expecting it ;)


----------



## magicwhisper

had my scan today!

baby is exactly on at 13+1 so my due date has moved to 13.5.14


----------



## FleurDeMai

We still haven't announced it publicly, but most people know because of friends of OH gossiping. People not minding their own business and letting us do our job as parents: it has begun...


----------



## Rosie06

we didn't do anything special to announce but were thinking of doing something to reveal the sex!

Were abouts is everyone finding LO's heartbeat mine is right by my tummy button which to me seems quite high, im sure I was pretty much 18 wekks when I was finding it that high with DD x


----------



## 4magpies

Mines above my pelvic bone and to my left where he's always been. 

11 week bump pic:

https://imageshack.com/a/img845/8625/7x4y.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## LiLi2

Argh. Having trouble eating enough again. I thought after 12 weeks things would get better. I felt great for a week or so, now I'm feeling sick again. :( 

I guess either the bit of a bump I was getting was bloat or I'm losing weight because my tummy is almost totally flat again now. Feeling a bit frustrated.


----------



## Starry Night

Other than flab and bloat I don't have a real bump either. Also think I'm turning into a fatty from not being able to get around. Even though I'm sick a lot I'm still eating fairly well and munching makes me feel better so I think I'm putting on a bit of weight already. Yesterday we were in the city all day so that was a calorie fest as we had to eat out for every meal and snacks, etc. Though for supper we went to a friend's house and I actually ate veggies! Every time I get veggies down i want to celebrate. LOL Those have been SUCH a struggle for me this time.


----------



## stouffer

Yay 12 weeks today!

Has anyone bought maternity clothes? I'm struggling to find anything I like. It's all so boring!


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah just two pairs of jeans as my normal ones don't fit. 

A pair of denim boot cut over bump ones and a pair of black skinny under bump ones.


----------



## LiLi2

I've only bought a shirt or two from a consignment place, but I'm having trouble finding maternity clothes I like as well. 

A friend bought me an awesome pair of maternity jeans from old navy that were on sale for $0.97 with her discount card. What a steal! They're super cute and comfy but I'd better not gain much weight because they only had a size 2 and they won't fit for long. Lol I was planning on buying 1 size larger than I usually am so I have room to grow.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

No bump here either but I'm on the bigger side so not really expecting a visible bump till later on.


----------



## daddiesgift

Oldnavy has the cutest best priced maternity clothes. Motherhood is cute but just so expensive. Pea in a pod too is too expensive for me! I haven't bought any yet but I have a longer torso so I won't pop out till later. As of now I just unbutton my pants and use a rubber band to keep them together. 

Hopefully we find out soon if we are moving for OH job (military) we were, then we weren't, now we might be :wacko: the only issue is as of now I'm due May 28th and we have to be at new location over 1,700 miles away June 16th!! Soo do I birth here or there or how am I going to be that pregnant moving our whole house and family with two toddlers or two toddlers and a newborn. :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Lilly12

Woke up today and felt this heavy feeling in my tummy like that's where baby was. Felt it most of the night too.
Just blew it off as gas that was stuck or poop lol.
This morning I decided to do the doppler and the heartbeat was right on top of where I felt the heavyness, really odd feeling!
Didn't feel my DD move or even flutters until 19-20 weeks where I felt kicks .. Placenta was anterior with her though.
Exciting :)
Gonna see baby again today, midwife appointment !


----------



## x__amour

I feel heaviness too Lilly12.

I forgot how much I hate pregnancy acne, ugh. Big 'ol ouchy pimple on my chin. :(


----------



## mayb_baby

15 week bump 
Excuse how I look been poorly and I have a onsie zipped down :blush:
 



Attached Files:







996935_688539197837760_105141773_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## x__amour

Your bump is sooo cute, Lorna! Mine's still a teeny bloat.


----------



## mayb_baby

I have lost 6lb this week being ill, so it's defiantly bump but bump is from pubic bone to belly button. The rest I reckon is organs as it's not as hard (top half can suck in more)


----------



## Lilly12

our baby @ 11w5d :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3607.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 2









11w5d face.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mayb_baby

lovely scan pic :)


----------



## maria2611

Lovely pic :)


----------



## maria2611

Anyone else feeling movement at 12/13 weeks!?

Thought I was imagining it, but when I put Doppler on the area I could hear the kicks as I felt them. Amazing!!!


----------



## stouffer

maria2611 said:


> Anyone else feeling movement at 12/13 weeks!?
> 
> Thought I was imagining it, but when I put Doppler on the area I could hear the kicks as I felt them. Amazing!!!

I am! Getting a few pokes and fluttery feelings :D I felt my first baby at 13.5 weeks but I didn't think I'd feel this one so early.


----------



## 4magpies

What does it feel like? I really cannot imagine it!

xx


----------



## maria2611

Hard to describe, haha. I guess at the moment it's like a really small thudding. Doesn't feel like gas, more like being really lightly poked from the inside.


----------



## maria2611

I felt no1 at 17 weeks, but proper kicks so think i just put the flutters before down to gas whereas this time I'm more in tune


----------



## 4magpies

I can't wait to be able to feel! Really cannot imagine it. Be nice if I could before we go on holiday at 18/19 weeks as I think it'll be reassuring when we fly. 

x


----------



## emalou90

Bec it feels a bit weird the first time you feel it, but if you question it, then it's probably movement (that's what I think anyway)
You can tell between gas and baby.

Sometimes described as popping, that's what I've felt a week or so ago. 

But all depends where the placenta is, mine was anterior for my first and I didn't feel a thing until around 24 weeks.


----------



## 4magpies

I don't have a clue where my placenta is in relation to my body, she showed me on my scan an it was directly under baby like and it looked to me like it's more toward the back of me and I know baby is on the left of my womb definitely from the scans. 

Will they tell me where it is on my 12 week scan?

xx


----------



## stouffer

I feel little pokes or tapping from the inside and it does feel a bit similar to gas at times but it's not in the right place and isn't followed by any.. uh gas ;)

The fluttery feeling I mentioned is like a faint muscle twitch. 

I think everyone feels different things though. I remember when I was expecting my daughter people would say they could feel the baby rolling. I never felt that.


----------



## stouffer

4magpies said:


> I don't have a clue where my placenta is in relation to my body, she showed me on my scan an it was directly under baby like and it looked to me like it's more toward the back of me and I know baby is on the left of my womb definitely from the scans.
> 
> Will they tell me where it is on my 12 week scan?
> 
> xx

I had my scan at 10 weeks instead of 12 and they didn't mention it. I think they check for the position of the placenta at the 20 week scan to see if it's blocking baby's exit.

It's more usual for people to feel baby from 16 weeks plus so don't worry if you can't feel anything yet. I'm sure I'm only feeling it this early because everything has already been stretched out from the last baby!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm thinking I may feel something early as I have hyper sensitive insides due to my scar tissue so maybe it'll come in handy for once. 

It was odd saying to the midwife that this is my 4th pregnancy but I don't actually have any babies. 

Can't wait for my scan now. Have a busy weekend and mon tues as I'm away with work so hopefully it'll come round quick now. 

xx


----------



## magicwhisper

i asked were the placenta was! :haha: 

i wanted to know for the placenta theory :D


----------



## magicwhisper

my due date has changed to the 13th may can it be changed please


----------



## 4magpies

What's the placenta theory? I'll probably ask on Thursday when I go where it is if I remember.


----------



## magicwhisper

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm



the short version is this
placenta on the left there is 98% of you having a girl 
placenta on the right there is a 97% of you having a boy


----------



## 4magpies

Wow that's strange I wonder why that happens?! I'm pretty sure mines on the left but I'm also convinced I'm having boy!

Will have to wait and see!


----------



## magicwhisper

i have no idea haha it is interesting to me :D


----------



## daddiesgift

I haven't felt any type of movement. At this point its hard to believe I'm even pregnant! 10 days till ultrasound hopefully things will seem more real then. Never had to wait this long for ultrasounds and appointments! This is first baby in America though


----------



## LiLi2

No movement here yet. Sometimes I think I feel a little rolling feeling, but I can't say for certain that it's baby because I've never felt it before. I can tell where he/she is when I use my doppler though because I move it around a bit before turning it on and when I feel a little hard "knot" and a sensitive spot on my tummy, I stop and turn it on and 90% of the time, the heartbeat is right there.

13 weeks tomorrow! Heading out of town for a few days to visit with some family, so week 13 will go by quickly :)


----------



## magicwhisper

nope no movement yet :D


----------



## FleurDeMai

I have my first appointment with my midwife this afternoon and JUST learned it.
Nervous.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Had my 1st scan this morning. Baby is happy, healthy and was wriggling about all over the place which was annoying the poor sonographer when she was trying to get pics and measurements :D 

Can't put pics on from my phone but will figure that out later.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Girls where do I start! 

I had a bleed on Wednesday night, small and when I say small I mean the size of my fingernail but bright red :( In a panic I called Nhs direct they said everything should be fine as it was only small - it was late and Ava was in bed, Marc was out so I couldn't even go to hospital so just was worried all night :( couldn't even face talking to you girls :( 

I've just had a great appointment and have a healthy heart beat :) 

And panic bought a Doppler


----------



## x__amour

Big hugs Hannah. Glad everything's alright. :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

glad everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) 

I literally don't know how anyone that has had a lose coped, that moment it felt like everything crashed down 

I am truly blessed


----------



## Madrid98

Hannah so glad to hear all is well with baby and that you can relax a bit. 

Losses are one if those things you don't know how you'll cope until you're there. Very hard experience indeed!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/B50F1FF8-8EBD-4594-99B8-5B7983FFF967-5901-0000062A16616528_zpsed813674.jpg


----------



## maria2611

Lovely pic wannabe!

Ahh, am feeling so tempted to announce today. My scans on Wednesday but im nearly 13 weeks and baby is moving around on doppler happily. Argh, i am so impatient haha


----------



## Phantom

I am dying for another scan. Babe was just a smudge when I got to see him/her. I hate not being able to see!


----------



## stouffer

Phantom said:


> I am dying for another scan. Babe was just a smudge when I got to see him/her. I hate not being able to see!



Me too. I have 10 weeks between scans. I saw my baby at 10 weeks and compared to seeing my daughter at 12.5 weeks there was a lot less detail. 

Plus a trainee did my 10 week scan and we didn't get great pictures or see baby as well as I'd hoped. I would love to see baby in profile for example.

I'm really considering going for a private scan around 15 weeks but it feels like a bit of a splurge!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Our next scan isn't till January I'm considering getting a private one on 20th dec as it's my husbands birthday so would be lovely for him to see the baby again on that day. 

Only downside to the scan was that you pay for the pics in advance so we paid for 4 but baby was flipping around all over the place so only 1 was any good the other 3 are just blurs.


----------



## LiLi2

Woo, 13 weeks! My fiancé and I dtd last night for the first time in weeks. Poor guy, he's a trooper. I haven't felt up to it until now. I had to listen to baby's hb a couple times after to make sure he/she was ok. Lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Cute scan :) 

I can't wait for my next one either :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on all the scans, ladies! I am feeling a little left out knowing I won't be able to get one! I am hoping to hear the heart beat at my next appointment on the 18th though. Getting really nervous! I am getting close to my last loss milestone (12+3 weeks) and each day that I get closer to that the more nervous and uptight I get.

Also, my all-day and all-night sickness is returning. Boo!!! I can't believe how much sicker I am with this pregnancy than with all of my others. If I hadn't had a scan at 8 weeks I'd think there were two in there. But I know it's just one.


----------



## Starry Night

magicwhisper said:


> https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm
> 
> 
> 
> the short version is this
> placenta on the left there is 98% of you having a girl
> placenta on the right there is a 97% of you having a boy

That makes me feel more hopeful for a girl. It is hard to tell at 8 weeks but my baby looks to have been on my lower left side. My son's placenta was on the right (I remember asking....but out of curiosity due to some pains I was having...I didn't know about the theory).

Hannah - I'm glad your baby is OK. Bleeds are so scary! I have bled in all of my other pregnancies and with my son I had a big gush at 14 weeks. Thankfully, he was OK. Saw him squirming and barrel-rolling the next day on a scan. I actually got kinda angry with him. :haha:

No movement here yet either. Sometimes it feels like it. I remember what my son's first movements felt like and some of the stuff I feel is so similar but my baby is no where big enough. I get what feel like are rolls but I usually feel gas right after that. And flutters could be gas too. With my son the first movements were very distinctive. I felt 3 little 'pops' in the same spot and then a few seconds later I felt them again, a little bit higher so in the opposite direction that gas bubbles move. I then felt him roll a few days later. I was 16 weeks at the time. As he got bigger I mostly felt him hiccup. He had them quite bad. LOL


----------



## bumpin2012

hi ladies, Front page has been updated, so if I've missed anyone - sorry!

Glad to see all the good scans/appointments and that all seems to be well for everyone! Sorry for those still feeling ill - trust me, I feel your pain!

Sorry I've gone MIA - Been feeling VERY rough, spent a few days in hospital getting IV fluids for dehydration. The acid reflux is beyond nauseating and I couldn't even keep water down. Now on diclectin and Zofran regularly and that seems to be helping the day to day. So far, I've lost 10 lbs, so hopefully this all settles down SOON. My poor toddler is missing his mama!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Starry Night - apparently you feel movements sooner when it's not your first pregnancy. So... maybe? Couldn't tell you for sure, this baby's my first!

I heard baby's heart yesterday and wow... Am I the only one who cried from relief? I was worried that my low blood pressure would affect the foetus but heartbeat's 160 so that's good.

Also, OH is still a bit freaked out but we are improving. I was able to talk about my midwife appointment in great detail without causing conflict!


----------



## stouffer

magicwhisper said:


> https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm
> 
> 
> 
> the short version is this
> placenta on the left there is 98% of you having a girl
> placenta on the right there is a 97% of you having a boy

I don't usually go in for gender theories but this one is intriguing! I looked at my daughter's u/s pictures and it's true for hers (I can see the umbilical cord on her 20 week picture). The thing is, I can't tell where the placenta is on any of this baby's scan pics! I wonder how you can tell.

I say all this but I'm team yellow so I'll have to wait until May to find out anyway haha!


----------



## x__amour

bumpin2012 said:


> hi ladies, Front page has been updated, so if I've missed anyone - sorry!

I was moved back 1 day to the 4th. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Glad to hear that everything is ok with baby :hugs:

Bumpin - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Glad to hear everyone's scans and appointments went well :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin - I'm so sorry you had to be hospitalized for your illness. I hope the sickness goes away soon.

re movement: I wish I could know if the flutters I"m feeling are the baby or not. It would help me relax as I approach my last loss milestone. I hate not knowing.


----------



## schultzie18

This morning I had a bit of a scare. I ended up in the ER. I woke up with some pain in my lower abdominal and when I went to the bathroom there was a little bit of blood in my underwear and when I wiped. They did an ultrasound and got to see the baby moving all around so I was told that everything is good. The doctor said it was probably just from the uterus getting bigger and moving from behind the pelvic bone. Still very scary!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm glad everything's ok :) xxxx


----------



## Phantom

bumpin- sorry to hear you've been so ill. I'm having a hard enough time, I can't imagine having to be hospitalized with a toddler!

schultzie- I'm glad everything is ok, that must have been frightening.

12 week bump
 



Attached Files:







12weeks.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nic18

glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## magicwhisper

Glad everyone is ok now :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

bumpin2012 said:


> hi ladies, Front page has been updated, so if I've missed anyone - sorry!
> 
> Glad to see all the good scans/appointments and that all seems to be well for everyone! Sorry for those still feeling ill - trust me, I feel your pain!
> 
> Sorry I've gone MIA - Been feeling VERY rough, spent a few days in hospital getting IV fluids for dehydration. The acid reflux is beyond nauseating and I couldn't even keep water down. Now on diclectin and Zofran regularly and that seems to be helping the day to day. So far, I've lost 10 lbs, so hopefully this all settles down SOON. My poor toddler is missing his mama!

oh no sorry you've had a rough time hope your feeling better soon :hugs:



schultzie18 said:


> This morning I had a bit of a scare. I ended up in the ER. I woke up with some pain in my lower abdominal and when I went to the bathroom there was a little bit of blood in my underwear and when I wiped. They did an ultrasound and got to see the baby moving all around so I was told that everything is good. The doctor said it was probably just from the uterus getting bigger and moving from behind the pelvic bone. Still very scary!!!

bless you, glad baby is all ok though :hugs:

if I go by the placenta theory which works out correct for DD then this one should be a girl too! 

but can someone please please tell me when my energy will return I really thought id be feeling better by now I know by time I was 12 weeks I did with DD but my word im literally flagging every day have zero energy hubby will be thinking im milking it before long lol


----------



## stouffer

With my daughter I felt better at 16 weeks but before that the exhaustion was debilitating.

This time I had a few bad weeks but I don't seem to be as tired, especially since about 11 weeks.

Think it's just one of those 'every pregnancy is different' things. Not that that's any comfort!

Now you're in second tri it can't be much longer until you feel better :) Hope you're less tired soon!


----------



## Starry Night

With my son I felt pretty amazing by 12 weeks but still a little sore and tired as I had a hematoma and a tear in my placenta which caused some pain and the blood loss was tough too. I didn't feel really energetic until it healed by 26 weeks so for me, my third trimester was the best one. I was running around, going shopping and cooking and doing chores around the house. I was just so happy to be able to do normal things. I'm hoping to get back to normal much faster this time!

I'm on prescription anti-nausea tablets now and they are working very well. They make me very, very drowsy though so still no energy. lol


----------



## mayb_baby

I felt better with my son by 14 weeks, however this time I'm still feeling like shit :(


----------



## magicwhisper

i managed to get my oh phone off him :haha:

:cloud9:

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p704/magicwhisper1/baby%20wells/DSC_0008_zpsa9389581.jpg

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p704/magicwhisper1/baby%20wells/DSC_0010_zps854126d0.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

Beautiful scan pic :) xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Mayb- what does that Santa signature mean?


----------



## Fairydust22

Aww what a lovely pic magicwhisper congratulations :) I can't wait to see my baby in 4 days time :) xx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm curious about the Santa signature too.

magicwhisper - congrats on the lovely scan!!

fairydust - good luck with your upcoming scan. :)


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :cloud9:


----------



## mayb_baby

My santa sig was a compitition to guess the correct date the coca cola add would be on there were loads of people guessed and 14 winners go the banner :D


----------



## x__amour

I'm in such denial of how quickly time is flying. My sweet Victoria is 3 in 5 days and in almost halfway through this pregnancy! :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

I feel the same Shannon Xmas Eve Michael will be 3 and I am already huge with #2 everyone around me look horrified when I say I'm 15 weeks


----------



## maria2611

Ahhh! Scan tomorrow at 9am!


----------



## mayb_baby

Good luck xx


----------



## Madrid98

I had my scan today and baby looked great. All seems well so far so I'm very pleased. They've moved my EDD to the 25th of May.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Lots of lovely scans! Glad to hear so many happy stories.


----------



## Rosie06

so many great scan pics, im so jealous my scan at 12 weeks because it was in the day unit there scan machine is ancient so pic is crap, but on the plus side a week tomorrow Ive got my private scan and will hopefully find out if we are pink or blue!!!

the tiredness is really getting to me now ive got it down to the fact everynight I wake around 4am to go pee and from that point I physically just cant get myself back off to sleep till around prob half 6 then DD is up at 7.15 :( doesn't matter whether I have loads to drink before bed or nothing!!!

have y physio apt on Thursday for my SPD I really hope they can do something im in so much pain everyday now it doesn't take much at all to make it worse im struggling already to do stuff with DD like soft play,playgroups etc and we have our xmas shopping trip in 2 weeks I need to be able to walk lol! x


----------



## stouffer

I'm starting physio for mine tomorrow. 

I don't think there's much they can do going on what others have told me but I'll go and see.

I hope we can find some relief because it's just horrible isn't it? Did you have it with your first Rosie?


----------



## Starry Night

madrid - congrats on the scan

maria - good luck with your scan. I'm sure everything will go just fine.

rosie - ah, I'm sorry you're already in so much pain. I hope the physio works. I've already been having some shooting pains in my hips and tail-bone area which makes walking around tricky but I don't think it's SPD. I always imagine that to be outright terrible.

And I'm with you on the exhaustion. I've switched to prescription anti-nausea tablets and that make me so, so super tired and groggy. It hurts to move my fingers some days. So, no more sickness (they really work!) but I'm still useless and barely functioning due to the drowsinesss.


----------



## Excalibur

MagicWhisper - Lovely scan photo! :D 

Heard baby beans heartbeat on the Doppler for a few seconds yesterday, first time we have been able to find it! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you. and yay thats great xx


----------



## Excalibur

MagicWhisper - You're welcome and it is the most amazing sound to listen to :D xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls. Sorry I've been AWOL been away with work so been off the grid. Hope everyone is well. 

Pleased to say we are 12 weeks today!! So close to 2nd tri!! And scan day is tomorrow at 8.45. Can't wait!!

xxx


----------



## Madrid98

4mag I thought the scan was today!!


----------



## 4magpies

No it's the 14th so tomorrow! 

xx


----------



## maria2611

Scan went well :) Moved back to 12+4 although baby was very curled up and wouldn't move so night not be that accurate. New due date of 26th May.


----------



## magicwhisper

Excalibur- i agree i love listening to babys heartbeat when we have a ultrasound


----------



## stouffer

I had my physio appointment for SPD today. I'm a bit disappointed. I haven't had much pain today so it seemed like I was much better than I am usually.

I got some advice about my posture and no follow up. I know there isn't much physio can do but still feel a bit disappointed by it.

It seems when it comes to SPD it's a case of grin and bare it. I'm really worried about how I'm going to manage as this progresses :(


----------



## Rosie06

stouffer said:


> I had my physio appointment for SPD today. I'm a bit disappointed. I haven't had much pain today so it seemed like I was much better than I am usually.
> 
> I got some advice about my posture and no follow up. I know there isn't much physio can do but still feel a bit disappointed by it.
> 
> It seems when it comes to SPD it's a case of grin and bare it. I'm really worried about how I'm going to manage as this progresses :(

that's just crap, what did they actually do in your apt? I started with my first around16/18 weeks mildly but be23/24weeks it was quite bad I suffered in silence really and by time I actually managed to mention to midwife it was too late to do any sort of referral but when the pains started at 10 weeks I could of cried because I know how bad its going to get for me :( 

I guess ill just have to see what physio says tomorrow I just don't want to be taking painkillers x


----------



## stouffer

She pointed out how the way I stand is directing all my weight through my pubic bone and gave me a pilates exercise to try to correct my posture.

Plus the usual stuff about avoiding standing with weight on one leg, how to get out of bed etc. 

I didn't think to ask at the time but I don't see how it's going to help with walking. That's my main concern. I hate feeling so housebound :(

I got the feeling she thought I didn't have it too badly but I'm having a good day pain-wise and I'm always do much better in the morning. I just wish there was something I could do to make walking less painful :(

I hope your appointment goes better. Let me know if they give you any helpful tips.


----------



## Rosie06

stouffer said:


> She pointed out how the way I stand is directing all my weight through my pubic bone and gave me a pilates exercise to try to correct my posture.
> 
> Plus the usual stuff about avoiding standing with weight on one leg, how to get out of bed etc.
> 
> I didn't think to ask at the time but I don't see how it's going to help with walking. That's my main concern. I hate feeling so housebound :(
> 
> I got the feeling she thought I didn't have it too badly but I'm having a good day pain-wise and I'm always do much better in the morning. I just wish there was something I could do to make walking less painful :(
> 
> I hope your appointment goes better. Let me know if they give you any helpful tips.

ive already started doing the getting in and out of bed and in the car sleeping with pillow etc etc but like you its the walking which is the worse and triggers it off really bad, ill let you know how I get on tomorrow and see what they say to me! x


----------



## daddiesgift

I found the heart beat!! TWICE!! Yay! What a relief


----------



## LiLi2

How wonderful, daddysgift :) 

I had an unofficial ultrasound yesterday just to see baby. A friend is a u/s tech and scanned me for a minute. Baby was jumping up and down like my womb was a trampoline! Lol next real scan is on the 25th and hoping to see gender. 

Getting lots of crampy/stretchy pains the past few days. Maybe I'm getting ready to pop out? Lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

I cant keep up with this thread, ive given up!! :/


----------



## 4magpies

Had my scan. All fine and still just one baby. Haha. 

https://imageshack.com/a/img27/921/7y6q.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## magicwhisper

so cute :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

So cute :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies! I'm a little late to the party, but would love to join in. I'm due May 31st with my 2nd. I have had 2 scans already and got to hear the heartbeat both times. Made me completely melt. 

Next up I have my first trimester screening on the 21st. I hear that the ultrasound tech might give you an educated guess as to what the gender is...I'm hoping so! It looks like they are usually pretty accurate. Anyone else find out gender at their first tri-screen?


----------



## daddiesgift

I wish! I have mine the 18th but ill only be 12 + 5 so I doubt they'll guess anything. 

With my first two I routinely had an ultrasound every appointment so with #1 they said boy at 12+5 but told me not to go out and buy anything. Turned out to be right! With #2 I was 15+5 and they said 99% sure boy.


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Yay for finding babies heartbeat! :happydance: 

4magpies - Lovely scan photo! 

Mrs.Stefka - Welcome to the thread :wave:


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img585/65/ktlk.jpg

3 years ago and today!

Today 3 years ago was my due date with Tori, so bittersweet. Little did I know the next day I would be induced for preeclampsia and labor for 32 hours before my EMCS. Hoping this baby goes a little smoother. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

daddiesgift said:


> I wish! I have mine the 18th but ill only be 12 + 5 so I doubt they'll guess anything.
> 
> With my first two I routinely had an ultrasound every appointment so with #1 they said boy at 12+5 but told me not to go out and buy anything. Turned out to be right! With #2 I was 15+5 and they said 99% sure boy.

That's exactly how far along I will be, too! So it was accurate for you? I don't care if it's right or wrong really. I just want them to tell my something, haha. I will be happy with boy or girl as long as they are healthy. I have had this gut feeling I'm having a boy this time around, and my daughter is 100% I'm having a girl. I guess we'll see!

Thanks, Excalibur!!


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - You're more than welcome. ;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Amour! Your bumps are so cute :) are you all prepared for Tori's birthday! I bets he's bpvery excited!


----------



## Starry Night

Amour - lovely bumps! I don't know if pre-eclampsia is something that comes back a second time or not but I hope this time goes much smoother!

afm - 12 weeks!! I really can't believe I made it to this point. Still nervous though as I'm waiting to hear a heart beat. Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## x__amour

HannahGraceee said:


> Amour! Your bumps are so cute :) are you all prepared for Tori's birthday! I bets he's bpvery excited!

She is! She won't stop going on about her Minnie Mouse birthday cake! :haha:



Starry Night said:


> Amour - lovely bumps! I don't know if pre-eclampsia is something that comes back a second time or not but I hope this time goes much smoother!

It has about a 7% chance of reoccurring. I've been working hard with my OB and other factors to try and prevent it so I sure hope so!


----------



## stargazer0726

I just finished eating my second bagel and cream cheese of the day and I could totally go for another one... Ekkkk I'm a carb junkie this pregnancy


----------



## bumpin2012

stargazer: I'm loving bagels with cream cheese as well. it's the only thing beyond raw veggies that I can keep down!

welcome Mrs.Stefka! you've been added to the front page :)


----------



## Starry Night

seriously, people, stop complaining about your semi-reasonable food! YOu're making me feel guilty! LOL I had 3 pieces of brownies today! And 3 pieces yesterday! I ate 1/2 a pizza for lunch and then ate 3 plates of pasta today. DH and DS didn't finish their plates so I had eaten theirs. I eat chips with dip and all other sorts of treats. People keep bringing me cookies and I down gallons of milk to deal with my acid reflux.

I'm trying to eat more fruit but veggies are still a big no-no unless I cook them in with meals that are carb and/or protein heavy. And mashed potatoes is like food from the gods.

At least my baby hates salt so the more processed foods are pretty nasty to me.


----------



## Phantom

I'm so worried I'm going to be huge by the time I'm 30 weeks! lol I was so much smaller last time.

My mom has started calling the baby "she" and "her". Everyone really wants a girl. I hope they're not disappointed. Either way this baby deserves to be loved.
 



Attached Files:







13weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x__amour

Phantom, my family is doing that to me. I have a feeling baby is a boy but obviously don't know for sure and my mom is constantly referring boy. I'll say, "Baby could be a girl you know." And she simply replies, "No. It's a boy." It's to the point where DD refers only to baby as "baby Nick" (potential boy name) so that would be hard to break. 

I'm so tired all the time but this damn pregnancy isomnia is kicking my ass. No matter how tired I am, I can't fall asleep until 2-3am and DD gets up 7-8am. :dohh:


----------



## emalou90

just had the flu jab yesterday.
i couldve slept for a million days and nights!
its made me extra sleepy im sure. so a lazy day for myself, bump and big sister x


----------



## KatyW

I love bagels too. I wish other things sounded as good, food is still not that tasty to me at this point.


----------



## 4magpies

I've got my flu jab on Monday xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol... starry night: fruits and veggies were a complete no go when preggo with my son... maybe it's a little boy in there? I was super sick until the day I delivered him, and I'm starting to suspect this baby is going to torture me for the whole duration as well. my body just seems to hate being pregnant :( 

last night I slept upright. the heartburn and reflux was so severe,I was vomitting acid... it was disgusting. zantac and 3 extra strength tums did nothing... never had it that bad with G!


----------



## LiLi2

I'm lacking much of an appetite for anything lately. Not nauseous, just not hungry. Only thing I want right now is an orange. I haven't gained any weight and actually started losing a bit and I definitely don't have room to lose weight. Oye.


----------



## Starry Night

Right now my favourite snack is tostitos/corn chips with spicy cheese sauce. I don't know why I crave it so much when the nights I eat them I throw up afterwards. I think I throw up because I eat too much. The last time I only put a small portion in a bowl and afterwards 'only' had heart burn. Yet I can spend entire days daydreaming about them.

I did have a chocolate craving in the beginning but that's gone now. It's mostly carbs and cheese that I really want. A slice of cheese will settle my upset stomach very nicely. 

I am gaining so much weight already though. I still find it weird that I can eat so much when I feel so crappy. I was no where near this sick with DS but with him I spent the entire first tri eating Gold Fish crackers and strawberry yogurt. I lost 10 pounds. This time I am sick inbetween meals but can eat almost anything. 

Meds are making me feel better so I should probably force myself to eat healthier.

Phantom - I'm sure your family will love the baby no matter what. I think people just like to guess and some people put alot of pride into their hunches and guessing ability. My mom has already bought some girly things for me and it almost feels like pressure to have a girl but she just has a 'feeling' and she knows I want a girl. I choose to laugh about it because there's not much else to do. I know she'll love my child if it's a boy just as much.

And your bump is adorable. It looks to be all baby and not bloat or fat. Unlike mine. *sighs*


----------



## gaves99

Hi ladies. Been MIA awhile.. been feeling crappy again. Around week 11 I started to feel better but its kicked back up again. 3 nights in a row went to bed by 7pm feeling pukey and HORRIBLE headaches/migraines. Tension ones in the back as well as the temples and behind the eyes. I cant take my migraine meds right now and tylenol does NOTHING for me. The Dr said just another part of preg with hormones and more blood! Was really pukey last weekend and acid reflux started if I looked at food. The only thing I want is carbs, carbs and more carbs. Bagels are my best friend right now!! That and cheese in any form... I am going to be HUGE :haha:

This morning brings more stomach pains/aches have started in my belly. Not really pains but more of a tight feeling. Tried to explain it to DH last night. Not tight like full, but tight like things are stretched and hard. Already so uncomfy sleeping, whats it going to be in another 2-3-4 months!? lol :dohh:

On a good note, some energy seems to be starting to come back during the day. Able to actually get some things done around here and help DH.

Lots of great scans and updates! hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god I've gained so much already! I've started slimming world now, otherwise I'll be 100stone soon! :(

As any one rejected their flu jab xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Ive declined it. Well not declined as no one has asked me to get one! Im PRO vaccination..but as far as pregnancy and getting the flu shot, Ill pass. The last flu shot I got I ended up with the flu anyways, they can only protect against some strands not all so it really is a toss up if you get it or not. If you do end up with it or your baby Tamiflu within the first 48 hours will clear it up ASAP!


----------



## magicwhisper

ive not been asked to have one xx


----------



## 4magpies

I decided to have one as my nurse friends have and they have seen people really ill whilst pregnant with the flu. I don't want to risk it. 

Hannah I'll be doing slimming world on my own at home as I think it'll help me eat healthily. All I'm eating is rubbish. Only put 2lb on so far though.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I ended up getting the flu shot. My husband was there also, and they did their best to give him a shot as well. I took it like a grown up, and he wouldn't do it.:haha: All those tattoos, and he's afraid of a little flu shot :) Big baby. 

With that being said, I have been very sick the past two days!


----------



## Rosie06

x__amour said:


> Phantom, my family is doing that to me. I have a feeling baby is a boy but obviously don't know for sure and my mom is constantly referring boy. I'll say, "Baby could be a girl you know." And she simply replies, "No. It's a boy." It's to the point where DD refers only to baby as "baby Nick" (potential boy name) so that would be hard to break.
> 
> I'm so tired all the time but this damn pregnancy isomnia is kicking my ass. No matter how tired I am, I can't fall asleep until 2-3am and DD gets up 7-8am. :dohh:

I hear you on the sleeping, it takes me forever and a day to actually fall aslepp on a night then im up around 4am to pee then that's me pretty much up I then doze off around 6.30am then DD is up around 7.15 at the min :O 

I didn't get the flu jab with DD but this time I decided to last minute as DD is at nursery/playgroups/soft plays/dancing etc and constantly bringing bugs home.

I had my physio apt yesterday and it actually went really well I was in with her for an hour and half :O anyway she confirmed spd/pgp, also the lumbar area in my back has issues, my left hip has tightness, piriformas muscle, my left abducter and I think that's it lol so no wonder I hurt so bad! anyway shes given me some tubi grip ordered me a support belt given me some exersices too do and things I can do at work to help, advised to use heat on my hips and groin aswell as massage (from hubby he wasn't impressed lol) if this doesn't help then she will refer me for aromatherapy massage at the hospital and get authority to use tens, if not last resort is crutches but shes hoping to avoid that with having a toddler :/ x


----------



## HannahGraceee

4magpies said:


> I decided to have one as my nurse friends have and they have seen people really ill whilst pregnant with the flu. I don't want to risk it.
> 
> Hannah I'll be doing slimming world on my own at home as I think it'll help me eat healthily. All I'm eating is rubbish. Only put 2lb on so far though.

Yeah! And it's defiantly making me eat healthier options! I'm just making stuffed peppers! ;) xx


----------



## Romy

I had my 12 week scan last Friday and baby looks fine but they found a 2.6cm right corpus luteal cyst on my ovary. 

This is my second pregnancy, with the first pregnancy no morning sickness but with this I've been suffering from morning sickness since 6 weeks it's been awful 

The sonographer said it's quite a good thing as it gives more hormones to baby before the placenta fully takes over!? 

I've got a consultant appointment on 13th Dec to discuss it.

Has anyone heard of this or been feeling the same?


----------



## stouffer

Rosie glad to hear your physio appointment went better than mine! Please let me know if you find the support belt any help; I'm in two minds about getting one.

I have my flu jab in about 10 days. Getting LO vaccinated at the same time. I think she gets a nasal spray so no pain :) She's at the age for picking up colds and flus so having some protection would be good!


----------



## 4magpies

Romy I have PCOS and usually constant cysts. They'll just monitor it and it'll probably shrink. Only causes a problem if they get very big. 

Hannah I actually can't wait to start because I just feel so sluggish at the moment.... McDonalds for tea tonight as we are on the 3 hour trip up to my parents for my dress fitting and visits. 

xxx


----------



## emalou90

4magpies said:


> I decided to have one as my nurse friends have and they have seen people really ill whilst pregnant with the flu. I don't want to risk it.

The main thing is that if you get really sick from flu then they can only use a certain lot of meds to treat you whilst pregnant, but if you have the jab then its giving you a slightly less of a chance of catching the 'common' flu.
Better having it than not in my books :thumbup:

(saying that, i didnt have it when pregnant with my first because Swine flu was rife and there wasnt a lot of details about it) :dohh:


----------



## stargazer0726

Starry Night said:


> seriously, people, stop complaining about your semi-reasonable food! YOu're making me feel guilty! LOL I had 3 pieces of brownies today! And 3 pieces yesterday! I ate 1/2 a pizza for lunch and then ate 3 plates of pasta today. DH and DS didn't finish their plates so I had eaten theirs. I eat chips with dip and all other sorts of treats. People keep bringing me cookies and I down gallons of milk to deal with my acid reflux.
> 
> I'm trying to eat more fruit but veggies are still a big no-no unless I cook them in with meals that are carb and/or protein heavy. And mashed potatoes is like food from the gods.
> 
> At least my baby hates salt so the more processed foods are pretty nasty to me.

Ha! Just because I didn't mention the carton of ice cream and two bags of cadberry mini eggs... I ate this WEEK doesn't mean that I didn't


----------



## 4magpies

emalou90 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I decided to have one as my nurse friends have and they have seen people really ill whilst pregnant with the flu. I don't want to risk it.
> 
> The main thing is that if you get really sick from flu then they can only use a certain lot of meds to treat you whilst pregnant, but if you have the jab then its giving you a slightly less of a chance of catching the 'common' flu.
> Better having it than not in my books :thumbup:
> 
> (saying that, i didnt have it when pregnant with my first because Swine flu was rife and there wasnt a lot of details about it) :dohh:Click to expand...

Very good point. 

I had the swine flu jab but obviously wasn't pregnant at the time. Just made my arm sore! 

xx


----------



## emalou90

my arm is sore now...
but im so tired. went to sleep at a reasonable time. woke up and feel like i need to sleep more :(

boooo


----------



## Lilly12

Hello second tri!

Here's hoping my nausea will soon leave me alone


----------



## Excalibur

I had the Flu Vaccination with both Tyler and this pregnancy, it's better to be safe than sorry :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

I need to get my flu and DTaP shot soon. I almost died from pertussis turned pneumonia a few months back so not taking any risks.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I'm gonna get mine done, I haven't been ill for years, but I'm sure if I don't get it I will get it :/ xx


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> I think I'm gonna get mine done, I haven't been ill for years, but I'm sure if I don't get it I will get it :/ xx

At least you wot be kicking yourself if you do get poorly xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna get mine done, I haven't been ill for years, but I'm sure if I don't get it I will get it :/ xx
> 
> At least you wot be kicking yourself if you do get poorly xxxClick to expand...

Exactly, by saying I haven't been I'll is basically jinxing myself :dohh: that's being booked Monday then :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is anyone else super delicate? 

I cry loads

Sometimes it's just tears, sometimes its full snot flying, catching my breathe wailing. After I'm like what the fuck just happened to me :/


----------



## magicwhisper

i cry at stupid things!
i cried earlier because oh pizza was slow getting delievered ... i dont even like pizza :wacko:


----------



## daddiesgift

Not really. Sometimes ill cry at a sad commercial or something :dohh: but its just a tear or two :haha: I do feel depressed a lot though :nope:


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm an emotional wreck while pregnant.


----------



## LiLi2

Yup, I've been a total emotional mess. I've had an emotional meltdown twice this week. Oye!


----------



## FleurDeMai

I've always been more emotional than most. Has it gotten worse since I am pregnant? Probably. But it is hard to tell.
It's easier to make me angry though. I've got no patience anymore, especially at work.

In the past few days a couple of people have expressed their disbelief that I am "only" at week 15! I am thin, so my bump is getting very noticeable. It makes me so happy really :)


----------



## Lilly12

Emotional here too, and moody. I am not fun to be around most of the time .. my poor DH.

I start crying at random things.. we were at Sea world the other day and the shows music started and my tears came falling down, so stupid! LOL


----------



## x__amour

My sweet baby girl turned 3 today. :cry: And my other baby had a growth spurt! Mama's bump popped!


----------



## Phantom

aww happy birthday Tori!

I'm also an emotional mess. I'm ridiculously depressed.

Still sick too. Today OH dropped a bag of garbage on the floor and I had to run to the bathroom. :haha: I can't stomach much.


----------



## KatyW

I'm not teary so much as my temper flares when I'm pregnant.


----------



## HannahGraceee

That's good to know it's not just me then lol 

Happy birthday tori!!!! :)


----------



## maria2611

I'm very emotional too. Cried because I dropped a glass and had to clean it up yesterday haha


----------



## Rosie06

Im not to bad emotion wise unless I see anything to do with babies or lo's but my temper is ridiculus totally fine with DD but poor DH bears the brunt of it :/ I through the ipad at him the other night :shrug::dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think there sometimes about hitting our OH with electronic devices.. With Ava it was the laptop lol


----------



## magicwhisper

ive not tried throwing things at him yet :rofl:


----------



## stargazer0726

16 weeks today. Crazy! I no longer feel sick but I am still so tired its ridiculous!!!


----------



## stargazer0726

Rosie06 said:


> Im not to bad emotion wise unless I see anything to do with babies or lo's but my temper is ridiculus totally fine with DD but poor DH bears the brunt of it :/ I through the ipad at him the other night :shrug::dohh:

I'm right there with you. I threw the butter tub at to hubby because he ate the last of my pizza without asking. Grrrrr! Silly hormones.


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls I hope you're all ok. 

I've been getting wedding stuff done this weekend. My dress doesn't fit. Haha. 

xx


----------



## LiLi2

4magpies, are you getting married soon? I'm gettin married In December and still have so much to do, including getting my dress altered. Good thing when I bought it 4 months ago, I could only get it 2 sizes too big. Lol! Guess that was a blessing in disguise. Though I'm not much bigger yet.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhh :) so many weddings on this thread! I do love a good wedding! 

Marc doesn't wanna get married, but he also didn't want two kids yet and that didn't happen lol
I always get my way one way or another lol


----------



## mmafro

Hello ladies, havent been on here for a while, we moved into a bigger place and everything has been hectic!! :) I have had 3 scans so far and everything is loking great, at my last scan Dr said it was a boy, but not to go buy anything yet lol will know for sure dec 23rd!!! Iam no longer vomiting but still feel slightly nauseaus....hope everyone is doing great, i have about 75 pages to get caught up on lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







1441302_10152039578691420_1040065195_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## daddiesgift

Tomorrow is official ultrasound!! So excited to finally see babe! 

I was told with my first at 12.5 weeks he was a boy and he is :haha: 

I hope they make a guess tomorrow but totally doubt it!


----------



## Starry Night

mmafro - congrats on your scan! Glad everything is OK.

daddiesgift - good luck with your scan tomorrow. I've never had a technician try to guess that early so it will be interesting to see what yours says!

afm - going to hear the heart beat today. No scan, just the doppler. But really nervous! Yesterday was my final loss milestone so if there is a heart beat today I think I may finally start to enjoy this pregnancy.

The sickness seems to be ebbing though I still need to take at least one anti-nausea pill and I still start to gag over everything once I get tired.


----------



## Starry Night

And speaking of the flu shot I would like to get mine. I think I missed the clinics though but I haven't seen any posters for them this year and they are normally plastered all over town. I guess I'll have to get it from my doctor. I don't get it every year but I do want to be protected while pregnant. I forgot to get one when pregnant with DS and that was the sickest I've ever been. The nausea wasn't too bad but the chest congestion made it so I could hardly breathe. I think that is the biggest danger from the flu. Also, I had a sky-high fever and Tylenol really doesn't do much. 

My inability to breathe got so bad that I actually wanted to go to the ER. We were on our way but then I threw up on the driveway and I felt I could barf at home. lol I have relatives who work in the ER and I know that they want people with the flu to stay home as it spreads so easily at the hospital so you better be dying from it before you come in.


----------



## Excalibur

Mmafro - Lovely scan :D


----------



## stargazer0726

16 week appointment tomorrow!!! Woohoo! Will get to hear the peanuts heartbeat, can't wait! Wish I was finding out the gender too


----------



## FleurDeMai

12.5 weeks? They can find out the gender that early? I thought that the genitalia isn't developped until 14 weeks, and even then it is at least 2 weeks too early to tell if it's a boy or a girl?

Anyone else has an itchy belly? It has been driving me crazy today even with the crazy amount of moisturiser I've used. I think I am going to switch brand and go with something more "natural".


----------



## ShanandBoc

FleurDeMai said:


> 12.5 weeks? They can find out the gender that early? I thought that the genitalia isn't developped until 14 weeks, and even then it is at least 2 weeks too early to tell if it's a boy or a girl?
> 
> Anyone else has an itchy belly? It has been driving me crazy today even with the crazy amount of moisturiser I've used. I think I am going to switch brand and go with something more "natural".

Its very much a guess at that stage.

Ive had problems with itchy skin, both this time and last time. 

Have you tried coconut oil (i use a organic cold pressed virgin one) its helped mine heaps and smells delicious!! :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Yesterday's scan went great! She said she could predict gender but couldn't tell me then if she wanted to. She scanned over crotch and says "there's its crotch" like she was trying to show me but the screen was so close to my face I couldn't really tell. :nope: ill try and find the picture from my oldests, it was more than obvious he was a boy at that point. The OB even made sure by checking the blood flow of "it" to make sure it wasn't the umbilical chord. He told me he was 90% sure boy but not to buy anything. So though 12.5 weeks is early, a professional whose been doing it years can make a pretty educated guess! If she would've told me yesterday what she thought I wouldn't tell anyone but OH and not buy anything till next scan. 

Baby is well, a little ahead of due date but age said they probably won't move it unless its more around a week difference. Heartbeat was fine and all that. I'll try to upload the scan pics later but if not they are in my journal.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I can't believe I'm 16 weeks tomorrow :0


----------



## Madrid98

I was going to say before that they try to guess by the blood flow and just read it in your post. Congrats on the healthy baby! Hope you aren't too disappointed!


----------



## daddiesgift

We want a girl but we won't be that disappointed or devastated! This is our last child so of course id like to have a girl but if I don't ill get over it and it just wasn't meant to be!


----------



## Madrid98

I hope you don't mind me asking how old are you? If you're young this baby may not be your last one. My children have a huge age gap and all because after having the first two I thought I was done but then my heart changed and here I am! I not only had another one but I'm on number 4 now :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm pretty sure I felt movement today. Like two bubbles popping one after the other. Definitely wasn't gas and in the area I think he's hanging out in!!

xx


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm 27. My husband has this thing where he doesn't want to be raising kids well into his retirement (he can retire at 37 :dohh::haha:)and he plans to work till kids are 18 then retire.. soo he has this "now or never" attitude. I could MAYBE have one in 5 years but I know he won't go for that and I'm for sure bit having a 4th with three little ones! This pregnancy has already been exhausting and I think it's just chasing after two littles! I also think for us it would be best to just stop at three. He's going to call our clinic today about the procedure to get started on getting a vasectomy. So unless he dies or we divorce this is it :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

It seems you're so young to make such a drastic decision. Dh didn't want any kids after our first dd, she's 13yo now but I managed to change his mind to have ds 3 years later. He's 43yo now and he doesn't want to be an old dad either so I guess this may be our last.


----------



## daddiesgift

Heres yesterdays scan pictures! I was surprised they came out so clear as the screen I was viewing was a tad fuzzy, or it was just too close to my face :haha: 

Off topic I keep trying to change my avatar on here and it says a security token is missing? What does that mean! I always have trouble uploading pics for some reason.
 



Attached Files:







sas.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









sas1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6









sas2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Phantom

I've thought I felt some flutters the last week or so, but its so hard to tell. I'm eager to feel baby move around, especially since I have such a long time between scans. :dohh: Stll throwing up every morning and now insomnia has kicked in. It's bittersweet.


----------



## daddiesgift

Found the picture I was talking about! Had to weed through 1,000 fb photos :winkwink: I'm mobile so I can only do one at a time but here's the scan pic from my oldest showing what OB said was a turtle. I believe u was still getting internal scans then?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## daddiesgift

Here's my seconds at 15 weeks showing boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## x__amour

Lovely scans, daddiesgift! I'm not planning on any more children and I'm 22. I just can't see more than 2 but we'll see what the future brings.

I was supposed to have my 3 hour VBAC consult today but DH's work made him work on his day off. Getting very frustrated.


----------



## stargazer0726

Just got home from the dr the little peanut was hiding and it took the dr a while to find its heartbeat but she finally did heart rate was 151. Right smack in the middle. I'm waiting for the ultrasound clinic to call to book my appointment but I know they won't let me get in until 19 weeks. I'm so bummed 3 weeks longer... Ughhhh


----------



## stouffer

I posted a while ago about feeling movements and now I'm sure of them. I've been getting little poking popping feelings which are getting stronger and stronger and I also keep getting this weird vibrating feeling a couple of times a day! I have no idea what it is but I've seen posts about it before here. 
I can't wait for the movements to get stronger so my husband can feel them. 


I'm envious of all your lovely scan pictures! My next one isn't until January. It feels like such a long time away.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi Ladies!

I have missed a lot since I was on here last! 

Daddiesgift, lovely scans!

Someone asked about being emotional and crying....uhhh, yes! I can hear a song on the radio and cry. My husband is like what the hell just happened!? Haha, the funny part is that I can't really even tell him why. It just happens!! 

I have a scan coming up on Thursday...hoping to see a wee little weenie.:haha: Early or not!


----------



## nic18

sorry I've been mia!! 

16weeks tomorrow, where has the last month gone? 
hope everyone is well, I'll get catching up soon:)


----------



## stargazer0726

Just scheduled my ultrasound!!! Woohoo December 9th, T-20 days and counting...


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Stargazer - Will this be your first scan?


----------



## mayb_baby

Started bleeding today, so I went to L&D as it was bright red and they gave me an emergency scan and an internal. Baby is fine measuring 18+1 when I'm 16+4. 
The neck of my wombs closed, the bleeds from the top of the vagina. 
No pics as she was a bitch but yeah:happydance: for seeing baby ok.


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan, lovely scan photo's! :D 

Mayb_baby - I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding but glad everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

mayb_baby said:


> Started bleeding today, so I went to L&D as it was bright red and they gave me an emergency scan and an internal. Baby is fine measuring 18+1 when I'm 16+4.
> The neck of my wombs closed, the bleeds from the top of the vagina.
> No pics as she was a bitch but yeah:happydance: for seeing baby ok.

That sounds scary! Glad everything is fine with the babe. It's sounds like he/she is nice and healthy! I can't believe the doc wouldn't give you pics either. It's literally a single click to do it. Bummer.


----------



## mayb_baby

She measured and was like: ''heartbeat, head, all seems well, placenta seems fine, fluids fine'' and then it was an internal :(


----------



## Rosie06

mayb_baby so pleased everything well I know all to well how scary a bleed is, cant belive they didn't give you a pic :O

I have a private scan tomorrow night also seeing midwife for 16 week check so hoping she listens in with Doppler! going to be a long day having to wait till18.40 for scan but praying all is ok with this LO after everything that's happened and hopefully will find out gender too if not we will have to wait till 27th dec :O x


----------



## stargazer0726

Mrs.stefka said:


> Stargazer - Will this be your first scan?

No my third actually, I had a dating scan at 8 weeks and then an in office one at 12 weeks. Excited to see baby with a good machine and of course dying to find out gender!!


----------



## x__amour

Lorna, that's so scary! I'm glad everything's okay! :hugs:

Oh my God, I feel awful. I feel like my bones are on fire and I've been run over by multiple trucks. The last time I felt like this I had swine flu! Pleeeaaassseeee nooo!


----------



## mayb_baby

I feel fine as baby is kicking up a storm :D
OH felt 4 'pop' kicks:cloud9: and there has been over 10 in 18mins :)


----------



## bumpin2012

EEEK! cant believe some are finding out gender! This pregnancy seems to be flying by!


----------



## bumpin2012

daddiesgift said:



> Heres yesterdays scan pictures! I was surprised they came out so clear as the screen I was viewing was a tad fuzzy, or it was just too close to my face :haha:
> 
> Off topic I keep trying to change my avatar on here and it says a security token is missing? What does that mean! I always have trouble uploading pics for some reason.


Not trying to get your hopes up, but I think baby looks girly :) If what I think is a nub IS the nub then I think its girly. When is your anatomy scan?


----------



## daddiesgift

I compared it to my boys pics and it looks girly..er. :haha: I've had this feeling girl but then yesterday I had no idea during! My midwife appt is Thursday so maybe ill find out anomaly scan date then. 

I think we'll go December 14th and pay for a gender scan! I'll be 17 weeks then


----------



## x__amour

mayb_baby said:


> I feel fine as baby is kicking up a storm :D
> OH felt 4 'pop' kicks:cloud9: and there has been over 10 in 18mins :)

That's so exciting! Zach is dying to feel kicks, I swear he spends almost all his time when he's at home with his hand on my belly. It always happens when he falls asleep though. :haha:


----------



## Phantom

How are you ladies getting private scans? Is that common where you are? Do you have to pay?


----------



## x__amour

Phantom said:


> How are you ladies getting private scans? Is that common where you are? Do you have to pay?

My OB offers private scans ranging from $50-$200. There are also private companies that will offer them.


----------



## daddiesgift

Most the time you can find private companies that will do non medical ultrasounds for you. Usually just gender and 3D/4D scans. It will be $70 for our gender scan. Some clinics offer medical scans that to you have to pay for


----------



## Lilly12

They don't offer gender ultrasounds around here until 18 weeks, ugh!

I'm seeing my midwife in 2 weeks though and she will take a look :) I'll be 15w5d .


----------



## nic18

here you need to pay for gender scans as the hospital won't tell you anymore, usually between 16weeks onwards:)


----------



## 4magpies

I'm having a gender scan at 17 weeks privately the Saturday before Xmas. Going to announce gender at Xmas! 

Also having scan for reassurance before we fly away on holiday. 

13 weeks today!! Hello second trimester!!

xxx


----------



## nic18

happy 13weeks! 
I'm also finding out just before Christmas:)


----------



## Rosie06

yeah we have to pay for them I wasn't intending to book one just a 4d one around 30 weeks but with losing one of the babies few weeks back and my 20 week not been till 27th December I wanted to book one for reassurance it just so happens that they say they can tell you gender and they give a 4d preview, for me its more for reassurance this time, its cost us £79 although my in laws have very nicely paid for it for us x


----------



## Rachie004

*wanders in* Wow, I'm really behind the times. I'm due in May :D Hello!


----------



## maria2611

Can you change my due date to the 24th please 

Just looked through my notes and noticed in two different places in them there were 2 dates, 24th and 26th. Rang up and they said to use the earlier of the two :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mayb - so glad everything's ok :) xx

16 weeks today :) and have a headache from hell


----------



## Excalibur

Rachie - Welcome to the thread :wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Welcome rachie!


----------



## magicwhisper

welcome!

:hugs: hannah


----------



## nic18

hope your headache eases Hannah! 
welcome rachie:)!

had 16week midwife appointment today, nothing exciting happened there, what happened at everyone else's 16week one?


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Nothing much happened at my 16 week Midwife appointment, checked my urine, did my blood pressure and that was about it really, thought she might have listened in with the Doppler but she didn't :nope:


----------



## magicwhisper

well at least i know what to expect tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Touch wood I have only had 2 migranes since being pregnant. Used to get like 3 a month minimum! 

I'm not expecting much at my 16 week one. Do they not start measuring your belly? xx


----------



## nic18

yeah the checked urine, blood pressure, measured my tummy, and asked how I wanted to feed baby
I thought they would check heartbeat to, obviously not:(!


----------



## magicwhisper

16 week midwife appointment tomorrow .... when it was booked i would of been 16 weeks at the appointment. instead i will be 15 weeks 

strange question but how early before a appointment can you "produce" a urine sample
i have my appointment early morning and i know i wont be able to aim in that tiny test tube when i am half asleep!

would it be okay to "produce" the same tonight before bed?


----------



## Rosie06

I had my 16 week apt this am pretty much the same as you girls but we did listen in to heartbeat, If I remember rightly magpies my midwife didn't start measuring until my 24 week apt 

magicwhisper my apt was 10am and I done mine on my first pee of the day not sure what the time scale is she never asked when I done it so not sure :/

2hours till my scan feeling very nervous/anxious right now :S


----------



## LiLi2

Welcome, Rachie! I think I just responded to one of your threads. Nice to see you here! 

Good luck at your scan, Rosie! 

5 days until my 15 week scan. So excited/nervous and hoping to see gender!


----------



## Excalibur

My Midwife didn't measure my tummy at my 16 week appointment :wacko: 

MagicWhisper - I know what you mean! I bought a plastic jug to do my business in and then poured it into the little urine sample tube :thumbup: 

Rosie - Good luck with your scan, hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## nic18

I would just pee into somethin else zoey if you can, and just use your first morning urine :)


----------



## nic18

also Rosie, good luck :)


----------



## Rachie004

Thanks everyone :D

The pee question has reminded me that I wanted to buy some disposable glasses for the very purpose! I loathe peeing into the tube, it makes me feel really uncomfortable for some reason.

Good luck for the scan rosie xx


----------



## nic18

I pee in a jug to, I don't know how they expect any women to be able to aim into that tiny tube.


----------



## stargazer0726

wow, some of you have to pee in a little tube? My dr office has nice big plastic cups, even bigger than like a Dixie cup. I can usually pee in them without peeing all over my hand


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey Ladies, 

Feeling very impatient for my appointment in the morning! 8:15 can't get here soon enough! For those of you that have had your first trimester screening, what all did they do?

On a side note, I woke up last night sweating and feeling like my nipples were on fire!:haha: Not sure what the hell that was all about...my symptoms are getting more and more weird by the day, haha.


----------



## nic18

Mrs.stefka, what appointment do you have tomorrow? your 12week scan?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god! I hate ebay! It makes me so tense when I want to win things!


----------



## nic18

me to Hannah :haha:!!


----------



## magicwhisper

i nearly cried because i didnt win something once. this was pre pregnancy ... neither to say we havent been on since :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

nic18 said:


> Mrs.stefka, what appointment do you have tomorrow? your 12week scan?

Yes! It's the first trimester screen when they check nuchal (sp?) translucency and downs, etc. They said it would last about 30 minutes-1hr. Just wondering what all they are doing that it takes that long?


----------



## nic18

with my 12week scan all they did was let me see baby for ages and take measurements and tell me exactly how far along I am. then seen my midwife after. here they dont check for downs until 20weeks.


----------



## magicwhisper

really? they told me they couldnt test for downs past 13+4 days :wacko:


----------



## nic18

really? maybe I'm talking shit, but I know I wasn't offered it at my 12week scan which turned out I was 13+1 and I got asked today if I wanted it at 16weeks?


----------



## Coco Tutu

Hi everyone! I am due May 28th :) Nice to see so many ladies in this thread!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I got told you can have it after 13+4 but it's not as accurate xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Btw I won! 

Moses basket and stand - £3.53
Fisher price woodsy friends bouncer - £2.40
Fisher price rainforest swing -£10.50 

All from the same person :)


----------



## ltrip84

How am I just now seeing this thread?! I would love to join if you all don't mind. I am due May 6th and my gender scan is scheduled for 12/20.


----------



## magicwhisper

im not saying you are nic :haha:
it must be different at different places so i dunno :shrug: 
all i know is how they do it at my hospital :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Coco - Welcome to the thread :wave:

Itrip - Welcome to the thread :wave: 

Hannah - Well done on winning all of those things :D


----------



## Rosie06

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: that's what we are cant belive it over the moon scan was fab even got a 4d preview but he looks like a little alien!
 



Attached Files:







20131120_211856.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5









20131120_211954.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9









20131120_212005.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats on team blue!! Boys are so sweet. 

Did you have any feelings boy?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rosie! Congratulations :) I think your our first gender result? :) c


----------



## Rosie06

thanks girls, I had been saying girl so was completely wrong but saying that I said boy with DD! however DD has said from day one of telling her about the baby shes getting a baby brother and she was totally right! infact shes guessed on 5 ppl I lnow who have been pregnant this year and was right each time lol! 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I'm gonna have a boy!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats!!

My 2.5 year old keeps on saying she's going to have a brother, and that there's a baby boy in my tummy lol.
I'm thinking this is a boy too, but I was certain DD was a boy too so I could be wrong haha


----------



## magicwhisper

awh yaay


----------



## daddiesgift

Can she guess mine then :winkwink: 

I don't think my oldest realizes at all that I'm pregnant. The baby turned a year today so he for sure has no idea what's going on! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I know for sure they are testing for downs tomorrow. Not positive what time frame it has to be done it, though. Excited I get to stare at the babe awhile, too!

Hannah- bang up job on the win! Haha, it's awesome winning those bids. Especially when you know there is some nerd 1,000 miles away, just waiting for you to back down.:haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats, Rosie! That's so exciting!!!

My daughter is convinced there is a girl in there, but my gut is telling me boy. Does anyone else have their gender scan lined up. A few of you should be really close to it!


----------



## Rosie06

lilly before we even told her I was having a baby she kept saying when she seen an advert on tv with a baby on I want one of those im going to get a baby brother, really freaky!

cantt wait to see what everyone else is having!

daddiesgift your going to have your hands full! im sure your oldest will soon click when you start getting bigger, DD has been to every apt since I found out so think that's helped it click and she always has to have a listen and "help" with the Doppler :flower:


----------



## nic18

congratulations Rosie :blue:!


----------



## Rosie06

thank you!

also found out I have an anterior placenta this time so hoping the problems I had with DD caused by low lying placenta and velamentous cord insertion wont happen this time and I feel slightly hopeful now to attempt a vbac aslong as all stays the same at 20 weeks scan x


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations Rosie!

It's like some kids have a sixth sense... or maybe they just haven't developed their "rational" mind that shuts intuition up?


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats Rosie :D


----------



## SweetV

I can't wait to find out pink or blue. 12/06. 16 days and counting :)


----------



## bumpin2012

front page updated. I think I got all the changes in. I'm having to update from my phone as my laptop decided to up and die, so if I missed anyone please let me know :)

Rachie: welcome :) what's your due date so I can add you to the front page?

Coco and Itrip: welcome!

Rosie: congrats on team :blue:!!! our first gender result is in! 
glad to see everyone seems to be doing well.

I'm dying from acid reflux. none of the natural remedies are working, zantac isn't helping, and tums and Gaviscon are barely touching it... ugh!
Can't wait for Christmas to see what flavour this baby is


----------



## stargazer0726

With each one of my girls I was convinced they were boys. This time I feel all signs point to girl, cravings, horrible acne, fast heartbeat, nausea ect, so it will probably be a boy! We find out dec 9th!!


----------



## Rachie004

Congrats Rosie!! 

I'm due May 28th :)


----------



## stouffer

My daughter was playing with her tea set yesterday and said "cup of tea for baby brother" and then denied it and said baby was a girl :lol:

I'm team yellow but the temptation to find out is so much greater this time. Good thing my hospital doesn't tell you the gender anyway.


----------



## magicwhisper

what flavour :rofl:

midwife was good we heard babys heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## ltrip84

Congrats Rosie! I think I'm due the same day as you (may 6th here). Unfortunately, they are making me wait until December 20th for my gender scan and I will be 20w3d. The waiting is KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Rachie I'm due 28th too. 

Hello ltrip I also have PCOS, really badly. Still taking metformin for it even though I'm pregnant. You on anything?


----------



## ltrip84

4magpies said:


> Rachie I'm due 28th too.
> 
> Hello ltrip I also have PCOS, really badly. Still taking metformin for it even though I'm pregnant. You on anything?

Yes! I'm also taking metformin during my pregnancy. The doctor mentioned taking me off of it after first tri and going ahead and doing a glucose test, but after discussing things with her, I decided to stay on it since it shouldn't hurt anything and it may prevent gestational diabetes.

I was taking Metformin, Actos (pioglitzone), and Femara to get pregnant because of annovulation.


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Congratulations on team :blue: How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## mamaduke

Another May 7th baby here. Not sure what team yet - won't find out until 12/18.


----------



## Rosie06

ltrip84 said:


> Congrats Rosie! I think I'm due the same day as you (may 6th here). Unfortunately, they are making me wait until December 20th for my gender scan and I will be 20w3d. The waiting is KILLING ME!!!!

I technically have 2 dates at the min the 6th and the 8th, 6th is my ivf date and matched with my 8 week scan but on my 12 week one the scan the scan machine was really old and they couldn't get a could pic because baby was moving around so they said they will confirm at my 20 week scan although the scan yesterday hes measuring a couple days ahead of both those dates! have a feeling hes gonna be a big boy! 
my 20 weeks isn't till 27th December so ill be nearly 22 weeks :O so glad I ahd this one! x


----------



## ltrip84

Rosie06 said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Rosie! I think I'm due the same day as you (may 6th here). Unfortunately, they are making me wait until December 20th for my gender scan and I will be 20w3d. The waiting is KILLING ME!!!!
> 
> I technically have 2 dates at the min the 6th and the 8th, 6th is my ivf date and matched with my 8 week scan but on my 12 week one the scan the scan machine was really old and they couldn't get a could pic because baby was moving around so they said they will confirm at my 20 week scan although the scan yesterday hes measuring a couple days ahead of both those dates! have a feeling hes gonna be a big boy!
> my 20 weeks isn't till 27th December so ill be nearly 22 weeks :O so glad I ahd this one! xClick to expand...

Well, either way, we know baby will come when baby is ready to come! Yeah, I would DIE if I had to wait until 22 weeks!


----------



## Rosie06

ltrip84 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Rosie! I think I'm due the same day as you (may 6th here). Unfortunately, they are making me wait until December 20th for my gender scan and I will be 20w3d. The waiting is KILLING ME!!!!
> 
> I technically have 2 dates at the min the 6th and the 8th, 6th is my ivf date and matched with my 8 week scan but on my 12 week one the scan the scan machine was really old and they couldn't get a could pic because baby was moving around so they said they will confirm at my 20 week scan although the scan yesterday hes measuring a couple days ahead of both those dates! have a feeling hes gonna be a big boy!
> my 20 weeks isn't till 27th December so ill be nearly 22 weeks :O so glad I ahd this one! xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, either way, we know baby will come when baby is ready to come! Yeah, I would DIE if I had to wait until 22 weeks!Click to expand...

oh I know with everything that's happened theres no way I could of waited till 22 weeks to see baby again I wanted to be able to enjoy xmas! ive been told because of what happened whrn I had DD the chances are if I insist (which I will be) I wont go past my due date so if ive not gone into labour by due date ill be booked in for induction which is huge peace of mind for me just need to decide on vbac or planned section now :/ x


----------



## ltrip84

Rosie-Well, you have some time to think.. And it's good to know they won't make you wait too long.


----------



## nic18

I've started feeling little bubbles :cloud9:


----------



## 4magpies

My IVF date is 28th. My 12 week scan date is the 27th. I'm sticking with my IVF one. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

ltrip84 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Rachie I'm due 28th too.
> 
> Hello ltrip I also have PCOS, really badly. Still taking metformin for it even though I'm pregnant. You on anything?
> 
> Yes! I'm also taking metformin during my pregnancy. The doctor mentioned taking me off of it after first tri and going ahead and doing a glucose test, but after discussing things with her, I decided to stay on it since it shouldn't hurt anything and it may prevent gestational diabetes.
> 
> I was taking Metformin, Actos (pioglitzone), and Femara to get pregnant because of annovulation.Click to expand...

Ah great. I stayed on it because it lowers risk of MC in women with PCOS. Will be taking it all the way through. 

I had IVF so was on lots of things before xx


----------



## Rachie004

4magpies said:


> My IVF date is 28th. My 12 week scan date is the 27th. I'm sticking with my IVF one.
> 
> xx

Yay, nice to have a due date buddy! 

I'm fairly sure that your date is far more accurate than mine! I'm quite happy for him/her to turn up whenever they're fully baked and ready xx


----------



## ltrip84

4magpies said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Rachie I'm due 28th too.
> 
> Hello ltrip I also have PCOS, really badly. Still taking metformin for it even though I'm pregnant. You on anything?
> 
> Yes! I'm also taking metformin during my pregnancy. The doctor mentioned taking me off of it after first tri and going ahead and doing a glucose test, but after discussing things with her, I decided to stay on it since it shouldn't hurt anything and it may prevent gestational diabetes.
> 
> I was taking Metformin, Actos (pioglitzone), and Femara to get pregnant because of annovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah great. I stayed on it because it lowers risk of MC in women with PCOS. Will be taking it all the way through.
> 
> I had IVF so was on lots of things before xxClick to expand...

I heard that staying on it through the first trimester will help prevent MC, but had not heard anything about afterward. If anything can prevent a chance of a MC and possibly help prevent GD, then I'm all for it! Nice to meet someone who is going through something similar although I was blessed in not having to have IVF. Good luck to you!


----------



## mayb_baby

17weeks
 



Attached Files:







1463756_697102093648137_122216250_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## stargazer0726

So tired today... Can't function but I have a hubby at school and two kids that need dinner.


----------



## bumpin2012

welcome mamaduke! my son's birthday is May 7th :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Mayb_baby - Cutest bump!!

I had my first trimester scan today and the doc said everything looked normal, normal, normal. Feeling very happy! During the appointment, the baby did nothing but kick, punch, and turn circles. It got quite comical actually! I think I'm probably in for it when I start feeling those little movements. We also saw the "parts", but the tech wasn't comfortable with speculating. Damnit!!:haha:


----------



## Phantom

Mrs.stefka said:


> Mayb_baby - Cutest bump!!
> 
> I had my first trimester scan today and the doc said everything looked normal, normal, normal. Feeling very happy! During the appointment, the baby did nothing but kick, punch, and turn circles. It got quite comical actually! I think I'm probably in for it when I start feeling those little movements. We also saw the "parts", but the tech wasn't comfortable with speculating. Damnit!!:haha:

What would you speculate? :winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sure some if you're getting closer to find out the gender! How exciting!!!


----------



## nic18

I'm hoping to find out gender within the next week :)


----------



## Madrid98

Really! I have to wait until my 20weeks scan in January!! :haha:


----------



## nic18

yeah, my hospital won't tell you what the gender is so you need to do it privately:(!


----------



## mayb_baby

I find out in just over 3 weeks :)


----------



## gaves99

I have an appt with the Dr on Monday as a 16 week check up. She doesnt do the scans so I will set my next appt. They usually say 4 weeks, which would put me at 20 weeks and Christmas week. I just want to know by then! I am afraid that if we get the scan too much before Christmas it will burn a hole in my pocket and I will want to sneak a peak!! :haha: We were going to have them seal it in an envelope and open it on Christmas morning with my parents and bro/sis in law. Its the first kid on my side so thought it would be nice to share the moment with them and have us have a nice surprise on Christmas too.


----------



## bumpin2012

^^ this is our plan also, but just hubby and I will be there. scan is booked for December 19th, and our OB will seal it in an envelop once she gets the report. so excited!


Can't wait for the gender results to start rolling in!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Well, I didn't fully expect to find out because I'm just coming up on 13 weeks, but I did read about a lot of ladies having the ultrasound tech make a professional guess, and end up being right. It turns out my tech has never been wrong and didn't want to break her streak with me, haha.

Gaves- I don't know how you're going to wait. I was busting to tell my family we _didn't_ know the gender.:haha:

Phantom - just hoping she would think she saw a little weenie.:wacko:


----------



## nic18

finding out gender tomorrow :) eek!


----------



## bumpin2012

yay! Can't wait for your update :)


----------



## nic18

anybody want to take last minute guesses :)?^

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG-20131031-WA0034_zps97a7363f.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

Girl


----------



## daddiesgift

Boy


----------



## bumpin2012

looks girly to me :)


----------



## Excalibur

Mamaduke - Welcome to the thread :wave: 

Mayb_Baby - Lovely bump! :cloud9: 

Bumpin - Great day to have your Gender scan, that is Tyler's 1st Birthday :happydance: 

Nic - Eeeeeeks how exciting! I'm going to guess Girl :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Rachie004

I'm going to say girl, not because I have any idea but because that is what the majority vote is so far :)


----------



## x__amour

:pink:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Nic - That is SO exciting!! I'm jealous. I think it is definitely a BOY! Can't wait to hear.


----------



## stargazer0726

Nic,
boy...maybe 

Anyone else have TERRIBLE acne??? I feel like i'm back in jr. high school...its so embarrassing... 
also, I have now snapped the underwire in 2 of my bras...in the exact same spot. Is it a coincidence? Or are my monstrous boobs breaking my bras. HAHA!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

stargazer0726 said:


> Nic,
> boy...maybe
> 
> Anyone else have TERRIBLE acne??? I feel like i'm back in jr. high school...its so embarrassing...
> also, I have now snapped the underwire in 2 of my bras...in the exact same spot. Is it a coincidence? Or are my monstrous boobs breaking my bras. HAHA!

Haha, it has to be the boobs! As for the acne...YES! Its not so much on my face, though, it's on my back...and I have to be in a wedding on Dec. 7th in a strapless gown. :shrug: I have been using pure lemon oil at night before bed and that really seems to be helping. I believe it works as a natural astringent.


----------



## mayb_baby

I think :blue:


----------



## nic18

thanks girls:)


----------



## Rosie06

nic im going to say girl!!! x


----------



## bumpin2012

what time is your scan Nic?


and crazy acne here too. along my jaw, my back... I've never had back acne! never had a spot with G either.


----------



## nic18

my scan is 1.40 tomorrow x


----------



## stargazer0726

ugh, I don't even know if its on my back, I should check  My acne is mostly one my face around my mouth and chin, so gross.
My youngest is almost 5 and a half and I can't remember if I had any with her or her sister... 
When I lay on my stomach I can finally feel a hard lump in my belly. I guess that means I should probably stop laying on my stomach :dohh:


----------



## magicwhisper

i habe bad acne too, i am like a teenager again :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

The crappy thing is that it's going to last the whole pregnancy...They are tiny and cannot speak, but the babies are DEFINITELY in control! :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

I've been lucky so far with pregnancy symptoms. No acne, no morning sickness that lasted for long... But on the other hand, the hip/back pain, the exhaustion, and the the ridiculously low blood pressure (it was low before, now it is even lower) make me kind of useless most days.

Have you ladies started talking about baby names with your OH? Today was the first time I could even mention it to mine. It's freaking him out, ha. Unfortunately his reaction to my favourite boy name was "meh". It is not a no, it is not a yes, it is a meh. After that I didn't dare tell him my girl name!


----------



## x__amour

I had pretty normal symptoms the first trimester; morning sickness, nausea, fatigue, sore breasts, etc. Now I have weirder symptoms; super itchy scalp, aversion to bright lights, prone to sleep headaches. Bleh. 

We've had a set boy name from when we were pregnant with Tori but we changed our potential girl name.


----------



## stouffer

FleurDeMai said:


> Have you ladies started talking about baby names with your OH? Today was the first time I could even mention it to mine. It's freaking him out, ha. Unfortunately his reaction to my favourite boy name was "meh". It is not a no, it is not a yes, it is a meh. After that I didn't dare tell him my girl name!

I have the opposite problem! My OH is so easy going he would probably go along with whatever I liked unless he really hated it. So with our daughter I asked him to write down a list of names that he liked before I discussed my ideas.

I am immensely fussy though. I had maybe 2 or 3 names that I liked out of the thousands I'd looked at. I make choosing a name difficult.

Somehow we both had the same name on our list so that was it decided! I can't see that happening twice though! It's going to be a real struggle I think!


----------



## nic18

we are settled on a girl's name:)
every boys name I mention he doesn't like :(! 

this time in a few hours we will know if we are team :pink: or team :blue: eek!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck nic! I say boy! Xxxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I've had the usual pregnancy symptoms this time. Only the exhaustion has been really bad. I was really sick with last two pregnancies. 

We have a girl and boy name picked out already so we can't argue or go back and forth on it. Though I am doubting the boy name now :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

How exciting, Nic! 

We decided to pick out, and lock in the boy and girl name early, so that once we found out gender, we could start calling the little one by name!


----------



## nic18

we're team :blue: :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay for another boy! Congrats!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats nic!

I think I felt movement yesterday which makes me doubt I'm only at week 16? It is my first pregnancy.


----------



## nic18

fleur.. I'm 16weeks and have felt tiny movements :)


----------



## Rosie06

yay for team blue Nic!!!!

I bought a couple of blue things this last 2 days, feels really weird looking at blue clothes instead of pink!!!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats Nic!

2 team blue so far :)


----------



## x__amour

Congrats Nic!

Fluer, I have felt small movements since 12-13 weeks but this is my 2nd. With my daughter I could feel her 16-17 weeks. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Congratulations on team blue! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## nic18

thank you ladies :flow:! 
who's next to find out gender?


----------



## Excalibur

We don't find out the Gender until 23rd December, I can't wait! :D


----------



## magicwhisper

i have to wait until jan 10th :brat:


----------



## nic18

just in time for Christmas :)


----------



## Excalibur

Definitely, will be a great Christmas present! We was thinking of asking them to write it in an envelope and then we could open it on Christmas morning but there is no way I will be able to wait :blush:


----------



## nic18

zoey it will come in so quick!! 

I wanted to wait and do the same, you can tell that didn't last :haha:!


----------



## Excalibur

I don't blame you to be honest :haha:


----------



## nic18

my OH didn't even want to find out, but when I knew he was 100% wanting to know :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Aww bless him, my OH wants to find out just as much as I do :haha:


----------



## nic18

do you have a feeling what your having?


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> who's next to find out gender?

We find out the week before Christmas, probably the 17th! We're waiting until Christmas though as we've asked our OB to take an ultrasound of the "parts" and put it in an envelope the we're going to go to Babies 'R Us and pick 2 outfits (gender specific) and ask the cashier to wrap one and then on Christmas morning, DH, Tori and I will open it!

We're keeping sex/name a secret from everyone else though! :D


----------



## nic18

x__amour said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> who's next to find out gender?
> 
> We find out the week before Christmas, probably the 17th! We're waiting until Christmas though as we've asked our OB to take an ultrasound of the "parts" and put it in an envelope the we're going to go to Babies 'R Us and pick 2 outfits (gender specific) and ask the cashier to wrap one and then on Christmas morning, DH, Tori and I will open it!
> 
> We're keeping sex/name a secret from everyone else though! :DClick to expand...

I have no idea how you can wail until Christmas! that's a really good idea though getting it wrapped and opening it, love that idea:D. so are you not telling anyone the sex until baby is here? did you know you were having a girl with tori?


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> who's next to find out gender?
> 
> We find out the week before Christmas, probably the 17th! We're waiting until Christmas though as we've asked our OB to take an ultrasound of the "parts" and put it in an envelope the we're going to go to Babies 'R Us and pick 2 outfits (gender specific) and ask the cashier to wrap one and then on Christmas morning, DH, Tori and I will open it!
> 
> We're keeping sex/name a secret from everyone else though! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea how you can wail until Christmas! that's a really good idea though getting it wrapped and opening it, love that idea:D. so are you not telling anyone the sex until baby is here? did you know you were having a girl with tori?Click to expand...

I did! I knew the second I was pregnant she was a girl and always referred to her as such. It's SO hard waiting for Christmas especially since it's another month away wacko:) but we're short on cash this year so it's our most special preset. :cloud9: We are not planning on telling anyone. Not Facebook, BnB, nada. I'll probably slip and accidentally say "he/she" but I'm trying really hard. I have a feeling my parents will know as we stay with them and they'll obviously see the blue/pink in our room and figure it out but other then that, it's on the DL. Not sure what "team" that would make me. :haha:


----------



## nic18

x__amour said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> who's next to find out gender?
> 
> We find out the week before Christmas, probably the 17th! We're waiting until Christmas though as we've asked our OB to take an ultrasound of the "parts" and put it in an envelope the we're going to go to Babies 'R Us and pick 2 outfits (gender specific) and ask the cashier to wrap one and then on Christmas morning, DH, Tori and I will open it!
> 
> We're keeping sex/name a secret from everyone else though! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea how you can wail until Christmas! that's a really good idea though getting it wrapped and opening it, love that idea:D. so are you not telling anyone the sex until baby is here? did you know you were having a girl with tori?Click to expand...
> 
> I did! I knew the second I was pregnant she was a girl and always referred to her as such. It's SO hard waiting for Christmas especially since it's another month away wacko:) but we're short on cash this year so it's our most special preset. :cloud9: We are not planning on telling anyone. Not Facebook, BnB, nada. I'll probably slip and accidentally say "he/she" but I'm trying really hard. I have a feeling my parents will know as we stay with them and they'll obviously see the blue/pink in our room and figure it out but other then that, it's on the DL. Not sure what "team" that would make me. :haha:Click to expand...

they say mummy instinct can be strong! saying that I was wrong :rofl:! have you got any feelings with this one? I think that will be a very special present indeed :cloud9:! I'd be happy with just that :haha:! yeah your parents will probably start clicking on, unless you hide everything :haha:! aww come on you need to tell bnb:( :brat:!! I'm not sure what team that makes you either :haha:!


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> who's next to find out gender?
> 
> We find out the week before Christmas, probably the 17th! We're waiting until Christmas though as we've asked our OB to take an ultrasound of the "parts" and put it in an envelope the we're going to go to Babies 'R Us and pick 2 outfits (gender specific) and ask the cashier to wrap one and then on Christmas morning, DH, Tori and I will open it!
> 
> We're keeping sex/name a secret from everyone else though! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea how you can wail until Christmas! that's a really good idea though getting it wrapped and opening it, love that idea:D. so are you not telling anyone the sex until baby is here? did you know you were having a girl with tori?Click to expand...
> 
> I did! I knew the second I was pregnant she was a girl and always referred to her as such. It's SO hard waiting for Christmas especially since it's another month away wacko:) but we're short on cash this year so it's our most special preset. :cloud9: We are not planning on telling anyone. Not Facebook, BnB, nada. I'll probably slip and accidentally say "he/she" but I'm trying really hard. I have a feeling my parents will know as we stay with them and they'll obviously see the blue/pink in our room and figure it out but other then that, it's on the DL. Not sure what "team" that would make me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> they say mummy instinct can be strong! saying that I was wrong :rofl:! have you got any feelings with this one? I think that will be a very special present indeed :cloud9:! I'd be happy with just that :haha:! yeah your parents will probably start clicking on, unless you hide everything :haha:! aww come on you need to tell bnb:( :brat:!! I'm not sure what team that makes you either :haha:!Click to expand...

Team "Dontcha Wanna Know". :haha:

I'm fairly certain baby is a boy. I had that strong "feeling" when I found out similar to with Tori. It's not as strong this time around though for some reason but I'm still fairly certain.


----------



## nic18

x__amour said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> who's next to find out gender?
> 
> We find out the week before Christmas, probably the 17th! We're waiting until Christmas though as we've asked our OB to take an ultrasound of the "parts" and put it in an envelope the we're going to go to Babies 'R Us and pick 2 outfits (gender specific) and ask the cashier to wrap one and then on Christmas morning, DH, Tori and I will open it!
> 
> We're keeping sex/name a secret from everyone else though! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea how you can wail until Christmas! that's a really good idea though getting it wrapped and opening it, love that idea:D. so are you not telling anyone the sex until baby is here? did you know you were having a girl with tori?Click to expand...
> 
> I did! I knew the second I was pregnant she was a girl and always referred to her as such. It's SO hard waiting for Christmas especially since it's another month away wacko:) but we're short on cash this year so it's our most special preset. :cloud9: We are not planning on telling anyone. Not Facebook, BnB, nada. I'll probably slip and accidentally say "he/she" but I'm trying really hard. I have a feeling my parents will know as we stay with them and they'll obviously see the blue/pink in our room and figure it out but other then that, it's on the DL. Not sure what "team" that would make me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> they say mummy instinct can be strong! saying that I was wrong :rofl:! have you got any feelings with this one? I think that will be a very special present indeed :cloud9:! I'd be happy with just that :haha:! yeah your parents will probably start clicking on, unless you hide everything :haha:! aww come on you need to tell bnb:( :brat:!! I'm not sure what team that makes you either :haha:!Click to expand...
> 
> Team "Dontcha Wanna Know". :haha:
> 
> I'm fairly certain baby is a boy. I had that strong "feeling" when I found out similar to with Tori. It's not as strong this time around though for some reason but I'm still fairly certain.Click to expand...

that's exactly what team you are :rofl:! 
well we will find out in may if mummy instinct is right again :)!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations on team blue nic! My due date buddy ;) 

Where's my team green/yellow girls at?


----------



## FleurDeMai

I wanted to be team yellow at first but now I realise I only picture this baby as a girl. So I am going to find out just in case it's a boy, so I have more time to get used to the idea. Not wanting disappointment to be something I feel when seeing my child for the first time!


----------



## bumpin2012

I would happily stay team yellow again. but it's hubby's decision this time, and he wants to know :)

we did a poll in my may 2012 due date group, and the accuracy of " mommy's intuition was only about 30%... Lol 

but the guessing sure is fun! I think this baby is a girl. this pregnancy has been 100% different


----------



## daddiesgift

I wanted to wait for surprise at birth but OH wants to know now as we are unsure if he'll be here for the birth or after so he wants to know now to bond with baby before possibly leaving first year of babes life. 

With my first I new boy, with my second I knew girl so my "gut feeling" is only right 50% of the time :winkwink: this time I felt girl but now I really have no idea!


----------



## stargazer0726

I will find out dec 9th. I can't wait!! With my first I wanted a girl so bad but everyone convinced me that I would have a boy as my husband came from a family of 4 boys and no girls. And she is a fantastically beautiful girl. With my second my pregnancy was 100% different I craved salt and meat, everything was different so I was sure it was a boy. And again I got a wonderful girl. This time I feel like its a girl so I'm pretty it will be a boy as I have never been right! Haha!


----------



## nic18

can't wait to see what team everyone will be :)


----------



## stouffer

I'm team yellow!

I was last time as well but with this baby I have no choice because I'm having my care at a hospital that won't tell the gender anyway!

My next scan is 6 weeks away still.


----------



## nic18

stouffer, my hospital wouldn't tell me either. we had to go privately!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yay a team yellower! ;) 

OH really really doesn't want to know


----------



## nic18

Hannah my OH was adamant he didn't want to know & I was adamant I was finding out, so I told him I wouldnt tell him, the minute I knew yesterday he wanted to know :haha:!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahhahah! It's a good job I don't wanna find out either lol only have another 23 weeks and 3daysISH to wait lol


----------



## nic18

eek that isn't long at all due date buddy :friends:! I'll let you keep with the counting :haha:


----------



## Eternal

I really want to know! 

We didn't find out with our first, the hospital wouldn't tell you and it was our first and it didn't matter. 

The second was twins and that was enough of a surprise, so we paid to find out. 

This time I need to know lol. We have three boys and although I'm of with another boy if it's a girl I'm going shopping lol!


----------



## nic18

eternal you should find out :)!


----------



## magicwhisper

we had a big thing of they dont legally have to tell you it is up to the person scanning if they want to tell you

if i could afford a private scan i would get one! money is seriously tight right now though :dohh:

i hope they tell us at the january scan. i have 2 scans in january one 20 week scan and one for a heart scan (heart probelms run in the family) so i hope they tell us at either one


----------



## nic18

I hope they tell you to zoey! I want to see if I'm right :haha:!


----------



## magicwhisper

haha same here :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - I don't really have any feelings as to what we are having this time but I feel more or less the same as I did with Tyler so I'm guess it might be another little boy :)


----------



## nic18

I'm guessing girl for you exilibur :)! just to be different!


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Aww yay thank you! Would be great if it was a girl, we would love a girl next then we have one of each but we don't mind either way as long as he/she is healthy :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I'm having a boy! Just cos I feel rough and 40 weeks pregnant already.. But then I think with Ava I had a little 17 year old body and no 4 and a half year old to chase after and no full time job :lol: so after thinking of all that I'm kinda un decided :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

I feel huge and I have craved some weird stuff, today I needed a pepperami stick and chocolate and ate them together:sick: 
I loved it :blush:


----------



## Lilly12

11 days until we hopefully find out the gender! at 15w5d :)


----------



## Phantom

Anyone else having crazy dreams? I had one nightmare the other night where I was brutally murdered repeatedly. :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry guys been AWOL. 

Nic congrats on team blue. 

I'm convinced I'm having a boy! 

Busy weekend. My wedding dress now fits! Yay.

2 weeks 6 days to go. Getting close now!

Booking our gender scan today!! Think it'll be the 21st. 

xxx


----------



## nic18

magpies, hope you get your gender scan before Christmas :)


----------



## schultzie18

My appointment went great! Got to hear the heartbeat! 158bpm! Was told everything's great! Should have my ultrasound before Christmas! They are going to call and schedule it within a week. So happy!


----------



## mayb_baby

22 days until I know the flavour


----------



## nic18

mayb-baby, :haha:! the flavour!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on Team blue nic!!


----------



## 4magpies

I got my pram/travel system last night. 

It's a baby style S3D. I love it. 

Need to start shopping for a changing bag to match now. Not quite sure what'll go though. 

It's hard to see in the picture but it's like navy and cream striped. 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/c/59/gceb.jpg

Also OH ordered my maternity pillow today so that should be here next week. Hoping it helps with my hips/back as they're starting to get quite sore. 

Not booked scan yet. OH is checking we can afford it as lots of wedding stuff to pay still. Hope we can have one. I think I'll be upset if we can't. More because I'll be anxious flying without reassurance that everything is all right.


----------



## gaves99

Good morning Ladies!

So needed to come on and cry some more... went to the Dr yesterday and had a great appt with the Dr. There are 6 in the office I go to that are on rotation for delivery. The Dr I saw yesterday, I told her I would cross my legs until she was on rotation!! Loved her. 

Went to schedule the gender scan after... cant get in until 12/26!!! No Christmas day reveal like we had planned! I was literally in the waiting room trying to set an appt in tears that there was nothing prior to the 26th.

Also had to do the downs bloodwork as if it comes positive, my scan is at the local hospital not in the office. Also found out I am RH- so at 28 weeks I need to get a shot and if the baby is born + I will need the other series of shots.

Lot of info yesterday!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Gaves, try not to stress over the downs result. a positive result is rarely actually downs. They will repeat your bloodwork, and check for any markers at your 20 week scan, and im sure everything will be just fine.

So sorry you cant get in earlier. are you able to put your name on a cancellation list?


----------



## nic18

gaves, sorry no Christmas day gender reveal :(! 
also like bumpin said, + result is rarely downs


----------



## gaves99

They just need to talk about it differently! She just kept talking about my age and being on the cusp of needing more testing and if I have more children I will be watched more closely. I thought that was like 40+?? I am only 33.

I will be stalking and calling daily to see if any cancellations have opened since they dont have a wait list.


----------



## nic18

keep us updated!


----------



## ltrip84

Gaves, I am also RH-. According to my Dr., it's not a big deal. Just the one shot at 28 weeks and then another at delivery and that's all!:hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Gaves- sorry to hear all that! I'm sure everything will be fine though :hugs: have you tried looking at nearby towns that may do gender reveal ultrasounds? Might be able to get in sooner.


----------



## stargazer0726

My oldest had the downs blood test come back positive, getting that phone call was very scary. However it was a false positive like many are and she is just fine!! 
I am also rh-, with my first I got the shot at 28 weeks then when she was typed after birth she was also - so no extra shot for me :) my second I had the shot again at 28 weeks and at birth she was typed + so I had to get am extra shot. It really wasn't a big deal! Don't worry!


----------



## bumpin2012

Here, the age for "high risk" is 35. Although I know of a few moms of downs babies that are in their 20s.


----------



## nic18

'high risk' here is 35to


----------



## daddiesgift

My grandmother at 17 years old gave birth to my aunt with Down syndrome! Back then they told my grandmother she was better off putting her in a home as she wouldn't ever function properly and wouldn't live long. They said they'd take care of her themselves and 66 years later my grandmother still takes care of her herself and she's lived a long "normal" life! Growing up I never thought her to be different besides her speech sounding off and looking a tad different but she always took care of herself and was the most loving person you'd ever meet!


----------



## nic18

they are lovely people! :)


----------



## gaves99

thanks ladies!!! Dont know what I would do without this forum!


----------



## nic18

sick of everyone thinking my son is an accident! :growlmad:! 
just because I'm young doesn't mean I didn't try for him :growlmad:!


----------



## ltrip84

nic18 said:


> sick of everyone thinking my son is an accident! :growlmad:!
> just because I'm young doesn't mean I didn't try for him :growlmad:!

I feel this way although I'm almost 30. People ASSume that my pregnancy was an accident because I'm not married, but it was more than planned. It bothers me, but it shouldn't so I know I shouldn't be giving out advice. People just need to mind their own business!:hugs:


----------



## nic18

ltrip84 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> sick of everyone thinking my son is an accident! :growlmad:!
> just because I'm young doesn't mean I didn't try for him :growlmad:!
> 
> I feel this way although I'm almost 30. People ASSume that my pregnancy was an accident because I'm not married, but it was more than planned. It bothers me, but it shouldn't so I know I shouldn't be giving out advice. People just need to mind their own business!:hugs:Click to expand...

your right, people need to keep there huge noses out people's business! 
why would people assume your baby was an accident because your not married? is it a big thing to be married where you live?


----------



## ltrip84

I wouldn't say that most people are married here before they have kids, but my family and the area I live in is still mostly old fashioned and the majority of people I know were married before having kids. I have received questions like "are you excited?" and "Is a congratulations in order?" from people to kind of be nosey and find out if it was an accident. lol. I always say "Yes. We are excited and it was a planned pregnancy." I don't want people to think my baby was an accident, but I know I shouldn't care what others think!


----------



## nic18

I know what you mean, I shouldn't care but I do :haha:! I make it very clear he wasn't an accident!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Wow! I missed a few days and there has been a lot going on in here!

Congrats on baby boy Nic!

Excalibur - You're up next for gender scan, correct? I was speed reading and missed the day:winkwink:

I had another ultrasound today. Was supposed to only check heart rate today, but my doc couldn't find it with the wand so we HAD to do an ultrasound. :haha: Got some more pics of baby, though. She scheduled my anatomy scan for Jan. 16th, and we decided we really wanted to reveal gender before Christmas, so we are going to a 3rd party. We will find out gender on Dec. 11th!

So I have a question for all team yellow/green. How do you wait? Do you just buy all gender neutral til baby gets here? Or do you wait to buy stuff, other that necessities?


----------



## nic18

yay for gender scan Mrs.S :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

nic18 said:


> yay for gender scan Mrs.S :)

Did your doc just schedule your gender scan, or did you go to a 3rd party?


----------



## nic18

my hospital won't tell you the gender, so we went somewhere that does :)!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Got it! I'm just impatient, haha. I don't see myself waiting until mid Jan. Did you tell your family already? You may have said that, I just missed it...


----------



## nic18

yeah I told, I was going to keep it until Christmas but I couldn't :haha:!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

nic18 said:


> yeah I told, I was going to keep it until Christmas but I couldn't :haha:!

It's too hard not to!:wacko:


----------



## nic18

defiantly is! I was so excited and have no idea how I could of kept it a secret :haha:! 
are you sharing with family or waiting?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I will making calls on the way home from the appointment! We are all shoppers, and we are ready to get the credit card party started!:haha:


----------



## nic18

that's what I was like :haha:! I've known for 3 days and mil has went mental buying things!


----------



## stouffer

Mrs.stefka said:


> So I have a question for all team yellow/green. How do you wait? Do you just buy all gender neutral til baby gets here? Or do you wait to buy stuff, other that necessities?

I just buy gender neutral. I tried to resist buying pink for my girl so a lot of the early clothes are neutral so I can reuse them. I'm also lucky in that my sister has a whole stack of boy clothes to give me should I need them.

All our equipment is neutral and I think all I need to buy this baby is a new changing mat, a blanket of his/her own and a coming home outfit. I enjoy baby shopping so I'm a little bit disappointed I can't buy more ;)


----------



## bumpin2012

We were team yellow for ds. I bought everything GN except clothing. I bought a few sleepers in each gender to bring to the hospital, and just bought clothing after he was born. the room was painted sage green already, all my bedding I bought in Brown and green. once he was born, we bought a few orange accents, and you really can't tell it's a gender neutral room. once they arrive the blue/ pink kinda overtakes the house anyways... Lol.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ah, I can see how that would work then. Babies need minimal things when they first come home anyways. However, I am and interior decorator, and the room redo is calling my name! I want it to either scream girl or scream boy! Pinterest doesn't help curb the enthusiasm either! :)


----------



## magicwhisper

i am RH- as well
a couple of extra jabs thats all :hugs:

yeah i have had loads of people asking "if baby was planned" mind your own efin business""


----------



## stouffer

Wow that's so rude. I can't believe how nosy people are. Why are they asking that?

We have the opposite "oh I knew you would get pregnant after you moved house". Uh... glad I didn't disappoint? :/


----------



## Mrs.stefka

magicwhisper said:


> i am RH- as well
> a couple of extra jabs thats all :hugs:
> 
> yeah i have had loads of people asking "if baby was planned" mind your own efin business""

Haha! The question I don't like is, "did you give birth vaginally?" I call that nunya. None ya bizness.:haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

now that is random 

i tend to be sarcastic when people ask stupid/ rude questions


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Me, too. :)


----------



## daddiesgift

People will always have opinions about your life, ESPECIALLY when you have kids. Can't let it get to you! The noisiest most judge mental people you'll ever meet is other mothers! :nope: instead of thinking "what I do with my family and kids is right for us" LOTS of people think "what I do with my family and children is right so everyone should be doing what I'm doing!" And the unwanted advice comes pouring out. Trust me on this :haha: 

We most often hear rude comments about "having our handful" all of a sudden you have kids close together and you must be living a nightmare! Hello it's the day of birth control if we didn't want them close I could've just took birth control! I appreciate people's help but sometimes it comes off as pity when I don't need that. It obviously wasn't that bad if we're having a third! 

Maybe ill call today and schedule out gender scan!


----------



## Eternal

Haha, of you think that's bad, try having twins, every time I go out I get a dozen questions from different people who instantly assume as it's twins they can ask anything, were they ivf? Did you deliver yourself? Which one is your favourite? Did you breastfed? Etc etc


----------



## daddiesgift

:haha: "which ones your favorite" I always say "the one whose going to nap today"


----------



## gaves99

People are redic! I got engaged last Christmas eve and married in June. Peoples reactions keep being "Wow already!?" "Were you trying so soon?" or "honeymoon baby??" again YES we were trying but even if we werent, that is none of your business. Our families knew we were trying and thats all that I care about. People even asked when we announced out wedding date, if it was a shotgun wedding bc I was preg... Um, no, I just know what I want thank you!


----------



## FleurDeMai

My pregnancy wasn't planned and it's only recently that people finally stopped asking if I had thought about "the other options". I did consider it, yes, but why should it matter to other people, in the end I chose to keep the baby and I'm going to be an amazing mother, thank you very much.

For months, one of my closest friends and my mother kept telling me they felt I would get pregnant within two months of living with OH. It annoyed me, of course, but damn they were right. I got pregnant exactly a month after moving in with the man.


----------



## daddiesgift

Gender scan scheduled!!! December 14 at 9am!


----------



## gaves99

How do you find a place that does private scans?? I want mine before Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

i just googled xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Wss^


----------



## nic18

people are so rude, and have no respect anymore!

yay for gender scan :D! I just googled aswell :)


----------



## gaves99

wow! they are expensive huh!? cant find anywhere within 30 miles of me either! maybe I will just stalk in hopes that someone cancels.


----------



## nic18

they can be pretty expensive! just look around and see if you can get any deals:)!


----------



## daddiesgift

Ours is $70. I have to go 70 miles but its the city I have to give birth in anyways so its not too far :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mrs.stefka said:


> So I have a question for all team yellow/green. How do you wait? Do you just buy all gender neutral til baby gets here? Or do you wait to buy stuff, other that necessities?

Yeah I have bought, pink blue and white :lol: all my equipment is gender neutral 

The crib bedding will match my bedroom which is duck egg blue and silver and white xx


----------



## nic18

Hannah my due date buddy, happy 17 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

HannahGraceee said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question for all team yellow/green. How do you wait? Do you just buy all gender neutral til baby gets here? Or do you wait to buy stuff, other that necessities?
> 
> Yeah I have bought, pink blue and white :lol: all my equipment is gender neutral
> 
> The crib bedding will match my bedroom which is duck egg blue and silver and white xxClick to expand...

I think it's probably good to buy gender neutral equipment anyways. At least if you have another one, no matter what it is, you can use it. The clothes though...I see so much stuff I want to buy but hold off because I don't want to be buying something I won't use. Y'all are brave for waiting!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

My doctor actually told me about a couple of places that do private gender scans. Surprisingly, a lot of them are doing holiday specials also. It's $99 for the one I'm doing on the 11th, and they give 6 colored 3D/4D images, heartbeat CD, and of course the GENDER! It's worth doing a little research. There are good places out there.


----------



## Phantom

Well, I'm a year older. These next few weeks are gonna drag. I can't wait until my scan. Baby was a smudge last time I saw him/her.


----------



## HannahGraceee

nic18 said:


> Hannah my due date buddy, happy 17 weeks :)

You too babeee! I can't believe 17 weeks already :0 it feels like yesterday I was making him or her :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I booked my 35 week scan at my vbac consultation yesterday! 8/04/14! So cute as it's my due date with Ava! 

Also got told I have a 76% chance to have a vbac! So happy! :)


----------



## Lilly12

8 more days until my midwife appointment where we can hopefully find out the gender!
I'm so impatient !


----------



## nic18

Hannah, I know how kick is it going in!! yay for a good chance at vbac:D.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm very excited yet terrified about what to expect

This baby is going insane right now hahah!


----------



## nic18

my boy is rolling about! OH was sitting in between my legs getting a head massage and baby kept rolling as if to say 'daddy get off me' :haha:!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahahah! That is the cutest! 

I was looking at all the boys stuff in next today! It's all so cute xxx


----------



## nic18

your staying team yellow aren't you :)??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep! 

So I'm gonna be making a big next order from my hospital bed :lol:


----------



## nic18

:haha:! 
you have so much more will power than me :haha:!


----------



## magicwhisper

no i have to know :haha:

cute nic :D


----------



## mayb_baby

2 weeks and I'm half way :shock:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

I booked my gender scan last night. It's on the 21st December! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and also have my consultant appointment on Monday. Not sure what to expect. 

Thinking they may just downgrade me!

xxx


----------



## nic18

mayb_baby, it's going in so quick!

yay for booking gender scan magpies:)


----------



## emalou90

My anomaly scan is CHRISTMAS EVE!!!!!!


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Yep!
> 
> So I'm gonna be making a big next order from my hospital bed :lol:

Me too!! Haha :thumbup::haha:


----------



## emalou90

Spammy sorry! Jojomamanbebe have a half price teal sling 

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+babasling-baby-carriers-in-baby-carriers+b7665


----------



## Rosie06

yay for gender scan magpies lovely early xmas present for you both :D

this pregnancy seems to be going so much quicker than DD cant believe 2 half weeks and ill be half way :O 

we went a bit daft in next on Monday £180 on lots of blue lol! I need to find a nice big sister t shirt for DD if anyone sees one please point me in the right direction!!! 

ive not felt much in way of movements yet by this point id felt lots with DD but this time I have anterior placenta :/ cant wait to feel him moving properly 

I weighed myself yesterday morning and ive put 8lbs on so far (I lost 9lbs by time I was 6 weeks) not sure if that's bad or good though x


----------



## x__amour

emalou90 said:


> My anomaly scan is CHRISTMAS EVE!!!!!!

Meee too! :D


----------



## emalou90

x__amour said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> My anomaly scan is CHRISTMAS EVE!!!!!!
> 
> Meee too! :DClick to expand...

Adding to our excitement! Woo :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm finding this one if going a lot faster this time! It's crazy saying I'm 17 weeks!


----------



## emalou90

Me too Hannah, I think it's because we're busy with our other little ones too


----------



## nic18

baby is moving about like mad!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Wish I had my anomaly scan before Xmas would be a brilliant pressie but gotta wait till 3rd Jan. 

Had my 2nd MW appt today all good results from blood test and everything going to plan so far. 

Anyone else having mega back pain?


----------



## magicwhisper

yes annoyingly :dohh:


----------



## nic18

me! I'm having horrible back pain, I've took paracetamol and hot water bottle on the back seems to help:)


----------



## stargazer0726

Rosie06 said:


> yay for gender scan magpies lovely early xmas present for you both :D
> 
> this pregnancy seems to be going so much quicker than DD cant believe 2 half weeks and ill be half way :O
> 
> we went a bit daft in next on Monday £180 on lots of blue lol! I need to find a nice big sister t shirt for DD if anyone sees one please point me in the right direction!!!
> 
> ive not felt much in way of movements yet by this point id felt lots with DD but this time I have anterior placenta :/ cant wait to feel him moving properly
> 
> I weighed myself yesterday morning and ive put 8lbs on so far (I lost 9lbs by time I was 6 weeks) not sure if that's bad or good though x

I had an anterior placenta with my first, it was hard not getting that assurance of noticing her movements all the time. With my second she was a moving fool. With this one I fear I have an anterior placenta again as I'm not feeling much movement at all at almost 18 weeks and I have a very small bump for being almost half way done.


----------



## stouffer

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Wish I had my anomaly scan before Xmas would be a brilliant pressie but gotta wait till 3rd Jan.
> 
> Had my 2nd MW appt today all good results from blood test and everything going to plan so far.
> 
> Anyone else having mega back pain?

Hey we have same due date and same anomaly scan date! I can't wait to see the baby again! Hurry up 3rd Jan!!

I have back pain but it's related to SPD for me. I'm wearing a support belt but I don't know if it's helping yet.


----------



## magicwhisper

mum booked a gender scan for me :happydance:
17th December!


----------



## 4magpies

I have back pain but I also have hip pain which is slowly getting worse. It hurts to lift my legs to put my underwear on/off.


----------



## nic18

zoey.. you kept that quiet :O! or did I miss it :haha:!

magpies, sorry about your pain :(! I've got back pain to :(! keep an eye on it!


----------



## magicwhisper

i put it on my journal ;) :haha:


----------



## nic18

I missed it :(!!! but yay! :dance:!


----------



## magicwhisper

:haha: :happydance:


----------



## Phantom

Felt real kicks tonight! Not the little flutters, real ones that I felt with my hand on my belly. :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Yay Phantom! :D

I forgot to update about my VBAC appointment earlier this week. It has been so hectic with Thanksgiving and all. It was supposed to be a 3 hour first/VBAC appointment. I had to meet with my financial counselor, which I already did on the phone. Answer past medical history, which I did online. Get lab work done, which sucked! My whole arm is bruised. Then I was supposed to talk about VBAC with my OB. He was running late, c-section funny enough, so I was there for 4 hours at this point! He finally came in, did the heartbeat (138bpm) for a few seconds, did a Pap smear, and then internally measured my pelvis. He said it's smaller than average but I have a small frame so no surprise. He said as long as I have a baby around T's size, it shouldn't be an issue. Scheduled my 20 week ultrasound/gender scan which happens to fall on Christmas Eve! So we won't have to wait long to do our special Christmas present reveal. :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm finding this one if going a lot faster this time! It's crazy saying I'm 17 weeks!

Same and i agree with Emalou its because we are so busy with with a toddler (well i am anyway)

Its actually scary cause i feel like im not ready for it to go so quick! I need more time!

I think once the new year is here is going to go even faster 8-[


----------



## Lilly12

I agree this pregnancy is flying by!
I'm not ready for it going so fast either.. Eek!
My toddler is having some sort of sleep regression and it sucks, past 3 days she's been going to sleep at 3am!
Finally last night she went to sleep at 9.30 and stayed asleep and woke up at 7 .

I'm tired . Ugh

Ohh 15 weeks today.


----------



## nic18

yay for feeling kicks phantom :dance:! 
Shannon.. that's great your scan is on Christmas eve! don't need to wait long at all :)!


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's defo going faster because of Ava! Somebody cut her hair at school yesterday! Not impressed!


----------



## nic18

someone cut her hair Hannah? Iwould flip :(!


----------



## daddiesgift

X-amour- I really hope you get your vbac. I'm not sure the circumstances of original csection but this time I'd check out pages like Evidence Based Birth and Birth Without Fear. I would not give up your goal of a vbac if they say your frame is too small and baby is too big. Our bodies, even small ones were made to give birth. If you grow a "big" baby without diabetes playing a part you can give birth to a "big" baby. Also ultrasounds are highly inaccurate. Both of mine were off by two pounds and several inches. This was two different countries, two different OBs, machines ect. Still wrong. Your OB sounds good, just make sure they are finding reasons for you to have a vaginal birth. Not reasons to not have a csection.


----------



## HannahGraceee

nic18 said:


> someone cut her hair Hannah? Iwould flip :(!

 I'm really cool headed about stuff unless it really hurts her.. My Oh on the other hand is fumming and going into school :/ Uhoh!


----------



## nic18

I'd be up at the school to! what a shame :(


----------



## Beeka

Hello mumma's. How have I only just found this?!! Mind if I join in? I'm due May 1st with my second :) 

Got my 20 week scan on 12 December where I'm also hoping to find out the sex. Can't wait!!


----------



## nic18

welcome beeka :)


----------



## magicwhisper

welcome


i cant wait to feel movements :(


----------



## nic18

I felt my little man properly kick for the first time about 20min ago :cloud9:!


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> someone cut her hair Hannah? Iwould flip :(!
> 
> I'm really cool headed about stuff unless it really hurts her.. My Oh on the other hand is fumming and going into school :/ Uhoh!Click to expand...

im the same with DD if anything happens at nursery im like yeah its fine think its because you just expect things like that to happen plus it could quite easiily be your LO doing the mischief (although id hope i brought up well enough to know better!) before i had LO i thought id be the type to go nuts with things like that!!!

Really not liking having an anterior placenta some day ive felt little kicks and other days i havnt must depend on what position hes in by this point DD was moving tonnes but i know he is because when i use the doppler I can here him moving all over!

x


----------



## Beeka

I also only feel the occasional flutter and have done for about a week. I was thinking they may get stronger by now but I'm not feeling them. Like PP said I can hear baby moving around lots on doppler so maybe anterior placenta for me too.


----------



## magicwhisper

still haven;t felt any moment :shrug:


----------



## emalou90

You're only 16 weeks Hun, don't worry, I felt nothing until 24 weeks as I had an anterior placenta last time.
:hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you, :hugs: i am a bit bigger so i know it takes longer as well :dohh:


----------



## nic18

you'll feel bubs in no time:)


----------



## emalou90

magicwhisper said:


> thank you, :hugs: i am a bit bigger so i know it takes longer as well :dohh:

I feel your eagerness :flower:


----------



## Lilly12

14w6d bump, about as big as when I was 20 weeks with DD.

I have been feeling little thumbs and "muscle twitches" , which is probably baby! Not too often, maybe once a day.
I never felt these with Aleena as I had an anterior placenta, didn't feel her until 19-20 weeks which were immediately real kicks you could feel on the outside.
 



Attached Files:







14w6d.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nic18

lilly, bump is coming along nicely:)


----------



## bumpin2012

magic whisper, I haven't felt anything either. I'm average sized, but I didn't feel anything with ds until after 20 weeks, with a posterior placenta! I just don't think I notice them until they are bigger. you'll feel them eventually :)

welcome beeka, I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I can't wait to feel my little wriggler kick and move about. I saw them doing backflips and somersaults at 12 week scan so know I have an active little bub in there.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm at 17 weeks and I feel movement every now and then, not everyday though. Earlier today baby had a dance party or something, but it was also the first time I felt anything in about four days...

I took my first bump picture today, I guess it was about time. Sadly it's not very good and you can't really see how big my bump is in reality.
 



Attached Files:







30 novembre 2013.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daddiesgift

7 days till my scan :dance::dance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope it goes really quickly :) 

Look at this, I wore for my works Christmas fayre it's so funny lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nic18

your tops cute Hannah :haha:!*
fleur, your bumps coming along :)
yay 7 days until scan daddies gift :D.


----------



## mayb_baby

16 days until my scan :D


----------



## daddiesgift

I would upload a bump pic but I really don't feel like I'm looking pregnant yet! I've gained 1.5 pounds but feel MUCH bigger than I did pre pregnancy but its more squishy bump than firm pregnancy bump :haha:


----------



## Lilly12

4 more days until we hopefully find out the gender :yipee:


----------



## x__amour

I'm so anxious to know! 3 weeks & 3 days for me.


----------



## Phantom

Wow some of you get to know so early! I can't wait. 22 days for me.


----------



## Lilly12

I just have a regular midwife appointment on Thursday, but she has an ultrasound machine and with every appointment she will ask us if we want to take a peek.
We should be able to see the gender at 15w5d :)


----------



## stargazer0726

18 weeks today. Next Monday I get to see baby and find out gender!!! 8 days and counting


----------



## emalou90

So jealous of you all knowing baby's gender!! But I keep having to tell myself, it's all about the surprise!


----------



## nic18

happy 18weeks star :)
my next scan is 16days :dance:!


----------



## mayb_baby

I am having really bad lower back/hip pain to the point I cant sit/stand for long and laying on my back is agony my sides are bearable:cry:


----------



## bumpin2012

I had SI joint issues with G. I was in my chiropractors office almost weekly just to be able to walk :( hope you feel better soon. I found doing some deep, wide stance squats helped a fair bit too


----------



## mayb_baby

I cannot believe how sore it is I had sciatica with my son but this isn't the same (I had that at 34+ weeks)


----------



## gaves99

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
Just called the Dr office to see if they had any scans before the 26th and I now have an appt on the 19th!!! Now we can surprise my family even more since they will not be expecting the news that day!! 17 days until the scan :thumbup:
DH already text me asking if I will be able to go from the 19th to 25th without peaking... um, DOUBT IT!! lol I AM SOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## bumpin2012

yay! Gaves, that's fantastic news!

Mayb_baby: it is not pleasant! I had several days where I could barely walk :(


----------



## nic18

gaves! fantastic


----------



## Lilly12

yay Gaves!

OMG so busy today for Cyber Monday.. I run a business in baby/toddler bibs, shirts etc on Etsy.. everyone is buying today!


----------



## gaves99

Lilly12 said:


> yay Gaves!
> 
> OMG so busy today for Cyber Monday.. I run a business in baby/toddler bibs, shirts etc on Etsy.. everyone is buying today!

I LOVE Etsy! what is your company!? Maybe I will get something from you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilly12

gaves99 said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> yay Gaves!
> 
> OMG so busy today for Cyber Monday.. I run a business in baby/toddler bibs, shirts etc on Etsy.. everyone is buying today!
> 
> I LOVE Etsy! what is your company!? Maybe I will get something from you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for asking 
It is www.etsy.com/shop/sweetteez1 :flower:
30% off your order today.. ;)


----------



## magicwhisper

i have never heard of them before but all that baby stuff is super cute :haha:


----------



## gaves99

OMG! Adorable stuff... If I knew what I was having right now youd be a busy lady and I would be broke!!! I will def be ordering something when we know!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks ladies!
Our facebook page is www.facebook.com/CuteTeez , we regularly have giveaways and coupon codes :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

For those of you who can easily find their uterus, how high is it? I'm supposed to be at 17 weeks but today my uterus is at belly button level. From the quick Google research I did it's common for women with short torso, but the thing is my torso is quite long. It's nothing to worry about I'm sure, but it's still weird, isn't the uterus supposed to be that high only at 20 weeks?


----------



## x__amour

Fleur, mine is directly below my belly button. My OB confirmed that as well. :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

well, I haven't been on since before Thanksgiving, so I have a lot of catching up to do...but I'm too lazy to read through, haha! From skimming posts, it loos like everyone is doing good!


----------



## Rosie06

fleur mine im 18 weeks and mine is just at the top of my belly button but then I do feel ever so slightly huge this time compared to DD im prob the size I was when I was about 30 weeks with DD! 

18 weeks nearly half way :O x


----------



## 4magpies

How the hell do you feel your uterus?!


----------



## 4magpies

P.s definitely think I'm starting with SPD couldn't get up off the sofa last night then struggled to walk. Going to mention it to the MW on Monday.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! So excited just heard little wrigglers heartbeat for the first time with my home Doppler. Being on the bigger side I haven't been able to find it before now, MW hasn't tried yet and they didn't play sound when I had my 12 week US. Such an amazing sound!


----------



## 4magpies

Great news. It's so amazing when you first hear it!! xx


----------



## bumpin2012

fleur: it's common, particularly in first timers, that your uterus grows upwards, before it goes outwards. mine was at my belly button around 16 weeks with G.


----------



## daddiesgift

I feel like my uterus has been in the same place since 9 weeks! So at panty line, well below my belly button. I have a long torso :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Wannabe Mommy - That's awesome! There is no better sound than hearing the little bit's heartbeat. I'm jealous you have a home doppler...my would be worn out by now!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've only tried it a few times as I didnt want to get too reliant on it and panic if I couldn't find the HB. Think I'll try and stick with that mentality, only tried today cos I have a really bad cold with lots of coughing so pulled a tummy muscle and wanted to check wriggler was still ok.


----------



## nic18

yay for finding heartbeat:)!


----------



## mayb_baby

18+3
 



Attached Files:







1479730_703059873052359_1750255422_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nic18

18weeks today :)! and 3 weeks till Christmas :)!


----------



## schultzie18

Scheduled my scan for the 18th! Only 2 weeks to wait! I can wait to see the lo again!!! And I get to go to a hospital that has a better machine since my dad had spina bifida.


----------



## ltrip84

I meant to post these yesterday. Here are my 18 week pics :flower:

My gender scan is on December 20th and I will be 20w3d by then. I had a dream last night it was a girl. OH is sure it is a boy and I'm really not sure. Most people think it's a boy too. I wonder if my dream was trying to tell me something... ? Or, I think I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for it to be a girl so I won't be surprised either way. I would be happy with either.
 



Attached Files:







18 wks2.JPG
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 1









18 wks.JPG
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nic18

sister felt him kicking today :cloud9:


----------



## Lilly12

cute bump!

and yay to feeling the kicks on the outside!

I am pretty sure I felt a real kick twice yesterday.

Here's my 15w4d bump pic
 



Attached Files:







15w4d.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Lovely bumps ladies! You all look fab!!


----------



## bumpin2012

ltrip84 said:


> I meant to post these yesterday. Here are my 18 week pics :flower:
> 
> My gender scan is on December 20th and I will be 20w3d by then. I had a dream last night it was a girl. OH is sure it is a boy and I'm really not sure. Most people think it's a boy too. I wonder if my dream was trying to tell me something... ? Or, I think I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for it to be a girl so I won't be surprised either way. I would be happy with either.

I had dreams with G that be was a girl. but I was convinced he was a boy. when he was born, and hubby said it's a boy, all I could say was "I knew it!"

great bumps ladies. mine still looks like a food baby... lol. I didn't really show much with G until 3rd tri, so its going to be a bit yet :)


----------



## ltrip84

bumpin2012 said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> I meant to post these yesterday. Here are my 18 week pics :flower:
> 
> My gender scan is on December 20th and I will be 20w3d by then. I had a dream last night it was a girl. OH is sure it is a boy and I'm really not sure. Most people think it's a boy too. I wonder if my dream was trying to tell me something... ? Or, I think I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for it to be a girl so I won't be surprised either way. I would be happy with either.
> 
> I had dreams with G that be was a girl. but I was convinced he was a boy. when he was born, and hubby said it's a boy, all I could say was "I knew it!"Click to expand...


I think the reason why I dreamed that is because everyone thinks it's a boy, but I have been trying to stayed mentally prepared for a girl even though OH is SURE it's a boy. LOL. I have been trying to get him mentally prepared for a girl too.


----------



## x__amour

3 weeks until Christmas and our big reveal, too excited. Itching to buy stuff!


----------



## nic18

2weeks till scan :dance:! 
3weeks till Christmas :xmas7: how exciting :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey girls :) anyone picked pushchairs yet? xx


----------



## nic18

I picked mine at 6 weeks :haha:!


----------



## nic18

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/Screenshot_2013-09-30-19-02-26_zpsbb8adcc0.png

this is it:)! just with different wheels :)


----------



## x__amour

Not yet! Need to know the sex first. :)


----------



## nic18

not long Shannon:)!


----------



## gaves99

Thank god for the doppler today! Having a down few days and want to cry all the time for nothing!! To pick myself up, I pulled the doppler out and just sat back for a few to listen... nice strong 155hb. :happydance: 

Also, finally did a FB post.. The world is now aware! lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nic18

yay for fb post :D


----------



## x__amour

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4119/r8ca.png

Just send DH this, I hope he understands. Oh the joys of pregnancy. :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

that's cute Gaves!

we won't be buying a new stroller. I have a BOB revolution that I love. so I'm going to be putting this baby in a carrier and pushing my toddler. he's starting to want to walk everywhere, so a double isn't really necessary. Plus I'm super cheap and can't bring myself to pay close to a thousand dollars for a double BOB. Might get a double umbrella when the new baby is able to sit In one for shopping and such.


----------



## Rosie06

im just going to use the one of the ones i had with DD just need to buy the carry cot ( ihad a different one when she was first born!) but will by replacement hood and seat to change the colour :) x


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Yay for the FOLLOW post, Gaves! It sounds like something small but it's actually a BIG deal! 

Ad for the stroller...I don't know what I want! I don't plan on even thinking about it until my gender scan on Wed.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I haven't even starting thinking about buying a stroller! I'm planning on baby wearing, maybe a stroller will eventually come in handy, but at the moment it kind of feels unnecessary?


----------



## bumpin2012

fleur, I hardly used my stroller until G was 1. now I use it more than my carrier, because he's up and down and wanting to walk.


----------



## Phantom

I can't believe in 18 days I get to see my sprout! Such an exciting time!


----------



## .Shopaholic.

Hi ladies :)

I feel like I haven't been on this thread for so so longglad everyone is getting on great! We found out we are having a girl :D couldn't resist and had a private scan haha, got it at a good deal though for £40 when it should be £80! Anomaly scan 2 weeks today just before we go away for a christmas weekend in London so I hoping to go mad with buying baby clothes lol! Not going to tell the sonographer we already think it's a girl, and see what they say. I am so suspicious haha.

We have also picked and ordered our pram. There was a 20% off weekend in Mothercare so we took full advantage ordering it, the carrycot, carseat & base. I used to work in a baby store so had a very good idea of what I wanted.

Have a doppler at home but have been trying not to use it too much! When I was unplugging the TV last week I pulled the back off and gave myself a shockI was so terrified I was straight on my doppleri'm such an idiot 

I still can only feel my uterus sometimes, I am 5'9 though with a long torso so assume that's why. Can't wait to get a proper bump as now I just feel a bit fat!

Good luck to all those having their anomaly scans etc :D Can't wait to see the pics x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4595.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4597.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
I hope it's ok to join rather late I've only just found this thread.
Most of you have probably seen me floating around 2nd tri :)
I'm due May 18th with bub #3.


----------



## daddiesgift

:hi: misscalais 

Congrats shopaholic! Cute pictures

Two full days till our gender scan!! I'm excited and nervous. I hope baby cooperates, I hope they can for sure tell, I hope it's a girl :)


----------



## .Shopaholic.

welcome to the thread misscalais :)

Thanks so much daddies gift, ooo good luck with yours&#8230;the days seem to drag don't they when you get close haha! x


----------



## stargazer0726

daddiesgift said:


> :hi: misscalais
> 
> Congrats shopaholic! Cute pictures
> 
> Two full days till our gender scan!! I'm excited and nervous. I hope baby cooperates, I hope they can for sure tell, I hope it's a girl :)

Keeping my fingers crossed we both get girls!!! My scan is on Monday!!!


----------



## emalou90

Hmmmm can't properly decide on a buggy yet.
I do like the cosatto giggle.
I was in love with the bugaboo but it's too small looking.

But I loved my Luna Mix so much! I'm afraid nothing will equal its greatness haha!

I'm hoping to baby wear mostly this time anyway so I'm not rushing, I just need a good car seat to begin with :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Welcome, Misscalais!

Daddiesgift, and Stargazer - Good luck on your upcoming scans! Keeping my fingers crossed you both get the girls you are dreaming of!

Shopaholic- Congrat on finding out its a girl! That's so exciting. I, too, am getting a 3rd party scan because I just couldn't wait. I hope my little one is as cooperative as yours!


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies. Time has gone fast till now, now it will drag :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Welcome Misscalais! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Emalou I was in love the the cosatto giggle until I read reviews on amazon about them folding whilst in use/with baby in them. Put me off! 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

nic18 said:


> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/Screenshot_2013-09-30-19-02-26_zpsbb8adcc0.png
> 
> this is it:)! just with different wheels :)

That's what I have with the different wheels too! Haha xx it's great xx


----------



## 4magpies

And here's my 15 week bump picture. Haven't had chance to get on as been away for work.

https://imageshack.com/a/img28/3032/kapc.jpg


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Fabulous bump, Becca!


----------



## nic18

4magpies said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/Screenshot_2013-09-30-19-02-26_zpsbb8adcc0.png
> 
> this is it:)! just with different wheels :)
> 
> That's what I have with the different wheels too! Haha xx it's great xxClick to expand...

thank good it's good:) I've not got it yet but it's the one I've picked!


----------



## nic18

magpies your bumps great:)!


----------



## daddiesgift

Since I'm in America I don't get this stroller cot thing. Does it fold up to go in your trunk or do you have to take the bassinet part off? I'm assuming you have a separate car seat? It looks so big I just wonder how it fits in the trunk :haha:


----------



## nic18

it's come apart:haha:!


----------



## nic18

and yeah there's a separate car seat:)


----------



## FleurDeMai

Lovely bump magpies!

I had my appointment with the midwife today, all is great execpt my iron level... There's a lot of anemia in my family so I'm not surprised at all. Baby's HB is 156
Since I haven't had a scan yet, they called the hospital while I was at the birth center and the lovely secretary managed to get me a gender scan on the 19th! The best is that the clinic is at a walking distance of my apartment (the hospital, where most scans are made, is a 50 minutes bus ride).


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks guys. Definitely feel pregnant now. Also had a migraine for the past 2 days. 

OH is out on his stag do tonight. 

As Nic said separate car seat but that also fits into the stroller bit! Pretty cool. 

I also want to baby wear as well though.

Fleur that's great news. My gender scan is the 21st. I can't wait! So excited. Sorry your iron levels are low at least it's easily fixable. 

xxx


----------



## Lilly12

Baby had it's legs crossed during my midwife visit and on top of that was super hyper, so I scheduled a gender ultrasound for upcoming Thursday at a 3d/4d ultrasound place :)


----------



## Excalibur

Wow, I have finally caught up! We were without the Internet for a week due to moving house so had a lot to read back through!

Mrs.Stefka - Our Gender scan is on the 23rd December, can't wait! :happydance: 

Beeka - Welcome to the thread :wave:

Shopaholic - Congratulations on your baby girl :D

MissCalais - Welcome to the thread :wave: 

Glad to hear that everyone else is doing well :D


----------



## SweetV

Team :blue: for me :baby:


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats SweetV


----------



## bumpin2012

lots of boys! 

front page has been updated, so if I missed anyone, let me know!


----------



## nic18

congratulations sweetv :) welcome to team :blue:!


----------



## Excalibur

SweetV - Congratulations on team blue! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

I find out *hopefully* tomorrow!! :dance: 

Think I've hit a growth spurt as I've been so sleepy last two days and I woke up this morning with my uterus noticeably higher and harder than usual.


----------



## SweetV

daddiesgift said:


> I find out *hopefully* tomorrow!! :dance:
> 
> Think I've hit a growth spurt as I've been so sleepy last two days and I woke up this morning with my uterus noticeably higher and harder than usual.

YAY!! I never noticed with DS how much my tummy would hurt before a growth spurt. Best of luck with your scan!!


----------



## nic18

daddiesgift, yay for finding out tomorrow :)


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Yay for your scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

daddies gift, I hope you find out tomorrow!

I get super nauseated the week of a growth spurt. it's so annoying!


----------



## nic18

away to put tree up :xmas9:


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Yay for putting your Christmas Tree up! :dance:


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha... I'm avoiding putting my tree up this year. G is a menace to everything I don't want him to touch...


----------



## stouffer

Woo my husband felt the baby kick today! :happydance: It's gone from small taps and pokes to proper kicks you can see from the outside pretty much overnight! 
I don't remember being able to see movements until 20 weeks+ with my daughter.


----------



## nic18

yay for feeling kicks:)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I put the deposit down on my pushchair!!!! 

I got the silver cross surf :)


----------



## nic18

good choice Hannah :friends:!


----------



## Excalibur

Stouffer - That is amazing that your DH felt baby kick :happydance:

Hannah - Yay for putting a Deposit down on a pushchair :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

yay for another team :blue: :D

i picked up our moses basket today! straight away DD said this is for my baby brother i cant wait to see him melts my heart she does!

lilly got to be a girl obviousley has dignity ;) but great for booking a 4d! i really need to get mine booked soon!

daddies gift look forward to hearing what flavour your getting ;) 

x


----------



## daddiesgift

Im so anxious I could go camp outside their office right now :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Last night was weird! I had like... A sensory craving? Lol. I couldn't go to sleep unless I had a knitted blanket, it was odd! 

18 days until Christmas/gender reveal. Can't wait! :brat:


----------



## mayb_baby

So haven't been on in a few days LO is kicking non stop now and they are visible, my OH and brother have felt them :cloud 9: 

As it's 12am I now have 9 days until my scan and we hopefully find out the gender :D 
I still think I'm team :blue:

I also have my breast examination on Friday :( I found a lump just before I got preggo, that's still their and I was referred to the breast clinic over 5 months ago and I'm only getting seen to now :guns: 

Well here's me at 19+1
 



Attached Files:







1451461_705607112797635_1601085513_n.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FleurDeMai

mayb_baby - great bump!

Only eleven days until I find out the gender! I still think I'm team pink, OH has no idea, and my friends are convinced my team blue.

I've slept all day today. Literally. I woke up at 9am, went back to bed at 10:30, and woke up at 5. The weird thing is that I am still tired. Either it's this iron deficiency or I'm in the middle of an intense growth spurt. Let's hope it's the latter.


----------



## nic18

great bump mayb!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Beautiful bump! Feeling a bit of bump envy at 16 week so don't look pregnant at all. .

Had a bit of a scare this morning, stood in the queue at primark and started feeling warm and clammy then everything went blurry and my hearing faded out . Only lasted a minute but really felt like I was gonna pass out.

Tucked up on the sofa now learning how to crochet .


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Good luck at your scan today, hope baby cooperates :D 

Mayb_Baby - I hope the lump is nothing serious! :hugs: Lovely bump :cloud9:

Wannabe Mommy - Sorry to hear about your scare, hope you are ok now? :hugs:


----------



## Rachie004

Wannabe Mommy - that sounds really scary. Sometimes I feel faint when we're out shopping and I just need to hold on to someone for a little while. I don't look pregnant either!

Mayb_baby - you have such an impressive bump, it's so lovely! I hope the breast exam goes okay :hugs:

I think I felt my first movements tonight. It felt like a bubble/fizzing sensation. I sat for ages staring at my belly because it was so awesome xx


----------



## nic18

rachie, that's great your feeling movements:)


----------



## Rachie004

It was really weird! I think I've had the odd feeling before but it hasn't been significant enough for me to be sure, you know when you think something has happened but it was so subtle that you doubt yourself? I wish my OH had been with me when it happened, not that he would have been able to feel but just so we could have shared that moment. Not quite the same but I've sent him a text message to pick up when he lands, hopefully it will brighten what I expect will have been a slightly stressful day for him :)


----------



## x__amour

daddiesgift, any update? :D

19 weeks today! One more week until halfway can't believe it. This morning was so sweet. DH had one arm around T and one hand on my belly and baby kicked him really hard. He says he loves being able to feel both his babies. :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Double post.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh so sweet!


----------



## nic18

that's to cute:)


----------



## magicwhisper

trying to find a nice maternity top for xmas day :dohh: but it is either too fancy or too expensive!


----------



## nic18

I want to be in maternity tops :brat:!


----------



## Excalibur

Rachie - Yay for feeling movements! :dance: 

Amour - That's so cute! :cloud9: 

Daddiesgift - Any updates? :D


----------



## magicwhisper

your skinny nic, im not :rofl:


----------



## nic18

least you have a bump on the go zoey! so jel :haha:! 
people ask me how far along I am, and they look at my tummy and are like 'are you sure?' na I'm just lying :thumbup: :haha:! I want a bump :brat:!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Nic, I barely looked pregnant until almost 30 weeks :). it will come. one day you'll wake up and bam, there will be a bump!


----------



## nic18

bumpin2012 said:


> Nic, I barely looked pregnant until almost 30 weeks :). it will come. one day you'll wake up and bam, there will be a bump!

I do hope so :haha:


----------



## Lilly12

daddiesgift!! update us already :)


----------



## nic18

I know daddiesgift!! so impatient :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry ladies, its been quite a day :cry:

In short they were unable to tell because the umbilical cord was between its legs!! Then it would put it hands down there, not move right. Just not in the mood to show us the goods. Ill go back next week for them to check again. 

Because it was a private scan they were unable to tell us anything medically about the baby but to me everything looked good and heart beat sounded normal :shrug: Im sad too that the tech didnt get any pics and didnt show us the face or anything :cry: just spent most the time trying to see gender and get baby to move.:nope:


----------



## magicwhisper

what a stubborn baby!


i only have a tiny bump because i lost weight :dohh: i feel what i think my uterus is really high up though .... how high should it be at 17 weeks?


----------



## x__amour

daddiesgift, I'm so sorry. :(

magicwhisper, mine was right under my belly button.


----------



## Lilly12

at 15 and a half weeks mine was 2 fingers below my belly button.

Daddiesgift, sorry baby didnt show you it's gender, same happened to us last week when baby had it's legs crossed and was super hyper yet didn't uncross it's legs lol.

At a place like that they're never able to tell you if they see anything that is not normal, weird that they didn't even show you the face though! did you ask?

I'll be having a gender ultrasound in 4 days and been there before with DD's pregnancy, they will even show us a free 4d preview there .

Hope baby is less stubborn for both of us next time!


----------



## x__amour

Kiddo! Quit kicking my bladder! :haha:


----------



## Lilly12

Funny, my midwife asked if I had felt baby yet and I said I thought so but wasn't sure.
When we got home I layed on the couch and baby started kicking me and it hasn't stopped since :)

I didn't feel kicks like this until 19-20 weeks with DD since I had a anterior placenta with her, guess it's in the back with this one!


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img580/8028/q2dj.jpg

19+1. :D


----------



## 4magpies

Your so tiny amour. 

I'm sorry daddies gift. I hope baby is more cooperative at next scan!!

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Here's me 15+4 last night. 

https://imageshack.com/a/img4/2794/gci3.jpg

Had my hair extensions put in last night and I actually feel really cute at the moment!

I've had a migraine for going on 5 days now. Feeling a bit sorry for myself. 

I get married this week!! 5 days. Scary stuff!! Can't wait. Everything done and sorted now. 

xxx


----------



## emalou90

I'll be posting a bump photo later  xxx


----------



## nic18

lovely bump magpies :) 
eek not long until you get married!


----------



## Rachie004

amour, you're so petite <3! I just feel like I've got wider around my middle, I'll try to post a pic later. I love bump pics :D xx

My OH came home from work last night, told me all about his day, appraised me of various items that had ended on ebay. I waited very patiently and then asked if he had received my text message; 'oh yes, I did' - I really thought he would have been more excited. He did seem interested once I told him what had happened. 

My belly seems to have exploded today - I feel like it keeps getting in the way :haha:


----------



## nic18

[IMG]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG_20131209_111329_zps5a2dc287.jpg[/IMG]

this is me at 18+5:)


----------



## 4magpies

Nic your bump is so cute. You must have super awesome stomach muscles. I think I'm showing so big so early because of all my surgeries and scar tissue and weak abs. 

You're looking lovely. I think you'll just suddenly pop and have a gorgeous bump xxx


----------



## nic18

I'm so jealous of everyone's bump :haha:! I want a noticeable bump :brat: :haha:! 
I'm hoping I pop soon.


----------



## nic18

magpies, your dogs a cutie to :haha:!


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. He always photobombs my selfies. He's my other baby bless him. Big 5 stone baby!!

Don't be jealous there's quite a lot of chub ontop of mine but I've stopped worrying about weight gain now. No point now. I'll get it all off when baby is here and I plan to fully enjoy Xmas and my all inclusive food on honeymoon!

xxx


----------



## nic18

he's adorable:)! 

defiantly! eat what and how much you want :)! don't worry about weight gain at all! no point worrying about it, if your planning on losing it when bubs arrives! you do look great though :)


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you sweetheart. I was paranoid because I lost a lot of weight before getting pregnant. I used to be 19 stone. I lost 7 and put one back on with the fertility treatment ect. 

Guess I know I can lose it and I'm going to breast feed if I can which I've heard helps a lot.


----------



## nic18

eh well done you for losing 7stone! that's absolutley amazing :) 
you've done it once, so you know if you need to lose weight after baby, you can!


----------



## gaves99

17w6d. Def a noticeable bump now!! 
10 days until ultrasound and 16 days until we find out!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## magicwhisper

lovely bump pics girls!

nic - your bump is about the same as mine i just took mine lying down :haha:

[URL=https://s1347.photobucket.com/user/magicwhisper1/media/baby%20wells/Snapshot_20131207_zpsb5484220.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p704/magicwhisper1/baby%20wells/Snapshot_20131207_zpsb5484220.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

i took this 2 days ago, it isnt all bump a bit is fat :blush: if i breathed in it would be smaller :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

this was 18 weeks with G. I'll take a comparison when he's napping :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_172609165465977.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rosie06

this is me 18+1 (im on the chunky side naturally!)
 



Attached Files:







20131204_192327.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi ladies!

All the bump pics are looking good! 

Daddies gift - sorry baby didn't cooperate. :(
I have my gender scan on Wednesday this week and I'm really hoping the little one isn't shy. We seem to have a boy pattern in here, so I hope I can keep that going...FX'd.

As for breastfeeding and losing weight, I have heard it really does wonders. My sister in law was told she was burning 500 calories each time she breastfed. I didn't breastfeed the first time, but plan on trying it out with this baby.


----------



## daddiesgift

Well here's my bump.. Not sure if its really all bump :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nic18

lovely bumps :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Arg!! Good grief why do all my pictures on here end up upside?!? 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I was sad and mad that we didn't find out gender yesterday or even really see baby at all!! I hope we get a different tech next time. I'm just glad next time is a day ill be in that city anyways so its not a wasted 1.5 hours up there and 1.5 hours back


----------



## bumpin2012

I've read that you burn 500 calories per day in the production of milk, but many people don't actually lose any weight.

I can't say anything in experience - breastfeeding was a nightmare experience for me, one that I'm not sure I want to repeat.


Dadiesgift: what day do you get to go again? Hoping that baby cooperates for you!


----------



## nic18

daddiesgift, I got told to drink caffeine and some sugary sweets before I went to make bubs more active:)!


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm going Thursday! Same day as my midwife appointment. Well a ton of appointments really :wacko: I have an in home daycare so m-f I can't leave my house till 5pm when kids have been picked up and if course everything is closed! So once a month I get a "personal" day where kids go to different providers so I have to cram pack a months worth of appts in one day! 

So Thursday at 12:45 we HOPEFULLY see something. Yesterday we took a break to get baby to move where I walked, jumped up and down, drank Ice water, ate sour candy and even took a few gulps of an old cup of coffee in the car BARF! That's how desperate I was :haha: but the umbilical cord never moved! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## nic18

I hope you manage to find out Thursday! mmm old coffee tasty :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - I'm so sorry to hear that :( :hugs:

Love the bump pictures :cloud9:


----------



## schultzie18

What lovely bump pictures! Every one looks great!


----------



## stargazer0726

Hey everyone just got back from my ultrasound and I'm team blue. Hubby is so very very excited. I'm trying to be... I had my heart set on another girl, I know girls, love having girls. It might take me a while to wrap my head around having a boy. The ultrasound just got worse and worse, boy, measuring very small, 20% percentile which is super weird because my girls were 9lb babies, and a very low lying placenta and so we can't have sex. They are saying hopefully the placenta will rise as my uterus grows. They have already said the words c-section and I don't want a c-section at all. I loved giving birth. Had great labors, easy recoveries ect. I am just praying it moves. I feel so overwhelmed and just upset by all of it.


----------



## daddiesgift

Stargazer- sorry to hear all that. I'm sure it will move its way up. And it's still so early to predicting how big baby is and if its to be worried about. I'm sure having a boy will grow on you! Boys really are so sweet


----------



## Lilly12

I wouldn;t worry about the placenta yet! It has so much time to move up still.
And same thing about baby's weight, some babies are small and some are big.
As long as they're somewhere on the chart, that means that all is normal!
My DD has always been small, born at 41 weeks (naturally) and was only 6lb14oz.
She's still super small , not sure if she's even on the chart anymore lol.. she is super healthy though and nobody is concerned, she is just meant to be small.

Cheer up :)


----------



## nic18

stargazer another team blue :blue: congratulations :)


----------



## bumpin2012

stargazer0726 said:


> Hey everyone just got back from my ultrasound and I'm team blue. Hubby is so very very excited. I'm trying to be... I had my heart set on another girl, I know girls, love having girls. It might take me a while to wrap my head around having a boy. The ultrasound just got worse and worse, boy, measuring very small, 20% percentile which is super weird because my girls were 9lb babies, and a very low lying placenta and so we can't have sex. They are saying hopefully the placenta will rise as my uterus grows. They have already said the words c-section and I don't want a c-section at all. I loved giving birth. Had great labors, easy recoveries ect. I am just praying it moves. I feel so overwhelmed and just upset by all of it.

:hugs: honey

It will take some time, but you will remember that you already adore that tiny being (penis and all) and once he's here, you wont be able to imagine him being anything else.

Boys are great fun, and they are very dedicated mama's boys. Boys have a relationship with their mama's that can't be found with little girls :)

PS. G measured in the 12th percentile. He was 6lbs 13 oz at birth (41 weeks!) and at 19 months he's a towering 34 inches and 25 lbs. They will keep an eye on you both, but as long as baby continues to grow, small is still ok. (very easy to deliver!) Most placentas move up as your uterus grows, so until 36 weeks, its nothing to worry about :) Hope that helps a bit


----------



## SweetV

Stargazer- I know how you feel. I also wanted to hear them say girl and was devastated last week when they said it was another boy. DH doesn't get it but was supportive none the less.


----------



## daddiesgift

All these boys are starting to freak me out :haha: I hope I break the cycle and find out girl next week :winkwink: 

Sometimes I wonder if I really want a GIRL or just the cute stuff that comes with having a girl :dohh: my boys are sooo sweet and mommas boy I worry a girl would hate me!


----------



## x__amour

daddiesgift, I worry about that if I have a boy, haha! I don't think it's just the cute stuff with a girl though, it's honestly just nice to have someone of the same sex to relate to, kwim?


----------



## Phantom

Urgh, I had to wait an hour and a half for my ob appointment today. The waiting room was so packed my husband and son had to wait outside so they missed when I got called. So my husband STILL hasn't heard the heart beat or seen the baby. I got to hear it for all of 2 seconds and he didn't even tell me what the rate was. I hate my ob.


----------



## SweetV

Phantom- that is part of the reason I went with a midwife this time. I couldn't stand waiting in the office for 2 hours for a 10 minute visit.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks ladies!
I find out boy or girl in 8 days :happydance: I'm super excited! 
Just found out today though that I have to have surgery at 23 weeks to get my gallbladder out, I've been having attacks every two weeks since the end of October so 4 all up now that have put me in hospital on morphine! It's the only thing that takes the pain away, and the pain is excrustiating worse then labour and I only had gas and air with them!
Anyway so I'm terrified about that and keeping all my bits crossed baby will be OK through the Op.


----------



## Misscalais

Phantom said:


> Urgh, I had to wait an hour and a half for my ob appointment today. The waiting room was so packed my husband and son had to wait outside so they missed when I got called. So my husband STILL hasn't heard the heart beat or seen the baby. I got to hear it for all of 2 seconds and he didn't even tell me what the rate was. I hate my ob.

Sorry your OB is so shitty, I have to see one at the moment ( was with MW clinic and since I have thyroid nodules they are making me see him to make sure my levels are fine, which they are ) I've never been on meds for it or anything.
I've seen this OB twice now and he's never checked for bubs heart beat its really annoying.
Is there anyway you can change?


----------



## emalou90

https://i39.tinypic.com/kag3n9.jpg

I've grown!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations on team blue :blue:

I'm sure everything will be fine, try not to worry too much :hugs: 

Phantom - Sorry to hear that you had to wait so long for your appointment :nope:

Misscalais - Hope everything goes well with the surgery. 

Emalou - Lovely bump :D


----------



## nic18

lovely bump emalou :)


----------



## emalou90

Thanks ladies


----------



## Rosie06

oh my days, heartburn is killing me :wacko: I didn't suffer till around 30 weeks with DD and was manageable but tonight im in agony, havnt got any gaviscon in either :(


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Sorry to hear that you are suffering from heartburn, I suffer from it really severely, got a Doctors appointment about it tomorrow actually, have you tried drinking some milk? I have heard that works although it doesn't work for me. Hope it eases up soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

its awful its it just with pregnancy you suffer or in general, the only thing I could think of was drinking milk but it hasn't helped :( tb]hink ill be calling at the shop tomorrow to stock up on some gaviscon x


----------



## x__amour

So, my boobs have been killing me. :haha:

My bra was cutting into my skin, it was awful! But today hubby found me the most comfortable bra I've ever worn. It's at Walmart and it's called No Boundries (NoBo) Best Bra Ever. :haha: It's seamless and I'm sooo comfortable! And it was $5. :winkwink:


----------



## nic18

Rosie I've had heartburn to, and it was awful :(! hope it eases up soon:)


----------



## emalou90

If you're from the uk Rosie (not sure if they're just a uk product though) gaviscon used to make me feel sick and gag but I've found Tums and they're great. You can have up to 7 a day but I've found they give me decent relief that I don't need more than three in an evening! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Love being sick at work :( not! I'm pretty sure I wee myself a bit aswell :(


----------



## nic18

Hannah that sucks being sick at work :(! 
happy 19weeks though :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I was sick last night! Upset stomach, heart burn, trapped gas that hurt my chest, back and stomach! Had to take tums and lay on my side and moan :haha: 

Tomorrow is my midwife appt! Going to bring up some of the things I've been experiencing lately. Last appt she said my thyroid levels were pretty low so they'd retest, I looked it up and all the symptoms that causes is what I experience everyday! 

Plus it's our rescan for gender :dance: I'm worried they won't be able to tell and ill have to wait till 21 week scan then I'm worried that won't tell then and we'll just be screwed :dohh:


----------



## schultzie18

Good luck tomorrow with your scan Daddiesgift. I do hope you get to tell!


----------



## bumpin2012

good luck tomorrow daddiesgift!

heartburn sucks! I'm now taking losec for it, and I find its quite helpful!

had my OB appointment yesterday. she decided to do a quick ultrasound because of some spotting that I've been having. she peeked at gender and wrote it down. I had a super quick peek at the screen, and I * think* I know what flavour baby is, but I'm going to wait until Christmas to be sure :) Baby is perfect, the bit of bleeding is coming from the outside of my cervix, not inside, and may continue, but if has no effect on baby whatsoever.


----------



## emalou90

I want to know my babies gender.....

SO BADLY

Yet... I want a surprise. :dohh:


----------



## daddiesgift

I didnt want to know gender till birth, and having that mind set was easy. But once OH convinced me to find out early now I cant quit obsessing about it! I guess since its our last child Im more anxious to know this time. Plus I just dont have a lot to look forward too this pregnancy, with the last two at each appt. I got an ultrasound. I always had something going on that involved baby. Now I barely go to midwife, twice this whole pregnancy to be exact. Ive only seen baby twice, once I had to pay for and the whole time they spent looking for gender and trying to get baby to move so I didnt even get to see baby. Its hard to even believe Im pregnant. A little surreal. So finding out the gender, feeling first kicks and giving birth is about the high light of this pregnancy :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Em I'm the same Hahha!


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Em I'm the same Hahha!

It's so annoying because my brain is like, hey have a beautiful surprise!
And my heart is going... Nah find out, doesn't make a difference! :dohh:

Doesn't help we found out with number one.
And this pregnancy being high risk with all my extra scans and appointments I'd love a little bit of positivity :thumbup:

Trying to convince OH but he's having none of it


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww :( 

I'm gonna wait I think :) haha! 

I've posted a thread in second tri. I keep getting sharp pains when baby kicks? What should I make of this


----------



## daddiesgift

Ema- maybe you can tell the tech before hand to "accidently" slip what the gender is when you have your next scan. That way your OH cant blame you, he has to blame tech :haha: eh worth a shot. :winkwink:


----------



## daddiesgift

Actually my friend said she thought they didnt know till birth but turns out her OH told the tech before hand he wanted to know but not to tell his wife so the tech told him so his wife thought he didnt know the whole time but he did!


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww :(
> 
> I'm gonna wait I think :) haha!
> 
> I've posted a thread in second tri. I keep getting sharp pains when baby kicks? What should I make of this

Hmmm, whereabouts? I'd say could be ligament pains! Depending on how hard baby is kicking.



daddiesgift said:


> Ema- maybe you can tell the tech before hand to "accidently" slip what the gender is when you have your next scan. That way your OH cant blame you, he has to blame tech :haha: eh worth a shot. :winkwink:

Haha if only!! :dohh:
I bet during one of my scans one of her techs will say something :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's like it's kicking a nerve or something :/


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Daddiesgift - good luck on the gender scan tomorrow. I'm sure baby will cooperate this time!

Hannah - Are your sharp pains at night? i notice that I tend to get sharp pains that are what I think to be ligament pains, but not sure. I wouldn't rule it out that the little one is kicking a nerve either, though.

Wish me luck ladies. Gender scan tonight! All the family is meeting up for dinner after our appt., so hopefully baby shows us what we want to see! Otherwise...free dinner!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

All though the day at random times :/ haha! 

GOOD LUCK!!!! :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I suffer from Heartburn in general but it's a lot worse during pregnancy. I have 2 500ml bottles of Gaviscon to get through and the Doctor prescribed me with some of the highest dose of Raniditine today and touch wood it has kept my heartburn at bay! Hope you manage to get hold of some Gaviscon soon, it's awful!

Daddiesgift - Good luck with your Midwife appointment and your scan tomorrow, hope baby cooperates :thumbup: 

Bumping - Glad everything went ok with your scan and that's so exciting that you think you may know the Gender already! :D 

Mrs.Stefka - Good luck with your Gender scan tonight :D


----------



## gaves99

Not feeling too hot today so pulled out the doppler and got a nice 157 heartbeat. Love this thing!! Cant wait to see you again next week!!!!! XOXO


----------



## Lilly12

Ohh I haven't pulled out the doppler in a while, I feel baby kicking me every day now so don't need to check anymore!

My bump popped some today, been having some pulling and stretchy cramps the past couple days..
Here's my bump today at 16w4d

Tomorrow we hopefully find out the gender!
 



Attached Files:







16w4d.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ltrip84

gaves99 said:


> Not feeling too hot today so pulled out the doppler and got a nice 157 heartbeat. Love this thing!! Cant wait to see you again next week!!!!! XOXO

I hope you feel better! I still use my doppler about once a week too. Maybe twice. Sometimes I just get the feeling I need reassurance and pull out the handy dandy doppler :winkwink: I probably won't use it as much when I really start feeling the baby move, but as of now, no movements to reassure me :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Gaves - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Lilly - Lovely bump :D


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Lilly - What are you hoping for? Boy or Girl?
(Nice bump, too) I just look bloated, haha.


----------



## gaves99

ltrip84 said:


> gaves99 said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling too hot today so pulled out the doppler and got a nice 157 heartbeat. Love this thing!! Cant wait to see you again next week!!!!! XOXO
> 
> I hope you feel better! I still use my doppler about once a week too. Maybe twice. Sometimes I just get the feeling I need reassurance and pull out the handy dandy doppler :winkwink: I probably won't use it as much when I really start feeling the baby move, but as of now, no movements to reassure me :cry:Click to expand...

Same here! I just want to feel some movement!! Any time now bubs!! I think that along with know the gender will make this feel more real and me not just getting fat and being pissy all the time. :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. I started feeling definite movement today. Love it but it's so odd!!

Here's a 16 week bump picture. 

https://imageshack.com/a/img854/6696/rr45.jpg


----------



## nic18

looking good magpies:)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god becca! Your hair!!! I love it :)


----------



## 4magpies

They're extensions Hannah I wish it were my own!! Haha. 

xx


----------



## bumpin2012

cute bump!

I have an anterior placenta, so I only feel the odd wriggle :cry: I think I'll be using my doppler a fair amount


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh I'm lucky because mines at the back. 

I was feeling movement on/off last week but just didn't realise it.

Feels like a muscle twitch deep inside. 

Were you the same with your LO bumpin? 

xx


----------



## emalou90

Looking good mags.
xx


----------



## bumpin2012

I don't know where my placenta was with G. I didn't feel him until about 21 weeks, but I felt him constantly after that. I only had 1 day that I had to do actual kick counts!


----------



## HannahGraceee

4magpies said:


> They're extensions Hannah I wish it were my own!! Haha.
> 
> xx

I know! :haha: i do take notice of your other pictures :haha:


----------



## nic18

are they glue in magpies:)? clip or micro?


----------



## FleurDeMai

All those bump pictures are making me so unbelievably happy! You know, those days where everything is just great? This is one of them.

I had an appointment with my nutritionist this morning. Since my midwife appt Friday, I gained 1lbs, which I'm very proud of because I'm underweight and gaining weight has litteraly been my dream since I'm 14.

Lately my OH keeps surprising me. On Halloween he had told me he wasn't ready to become a father and I was seriously considering just leaving him and be a single mother. A month later, he talks about selling his Ford Ranger for a more convenient car, he had the idea of writing our name list on a dry eraser board beside the computer, he found someone who could give us baby stuff, and today he said he didn't want to wait until Christmas to know the gender, he wants to know as soon as we can... My gender scan is on the 19th, he can't even wait 6 more days, how cute is that?

Now if my rib cage could stop being so sore, everything would be perfect.


----------



## 4magpies

nic18 said:


> are they glue in magpies:)? clip or micro?

They're weave so basically they plait your hair in little rows close to your head then sow the extension to the plait! It's clever and doesn't damage your hair at all. 

Glue and micro are terrible for your hair! 

xx


----------



## daddiesgift

That's great news Fleur! I'm glad your are happy and OH is coming around! 

I've only tried those cute different colored clip in extensions on myself but OH hates "fake" hair Don't wear them often.


----------



## nic18

4magpies said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> are they glue in magpies:)? clip or micro?
> 
> They're weave so basically they plait your hair in little rows close to your head then sow the extension to the plait! It's clever and doesn't damage your hair at all.
> 
> Glue and micro are terrible for your hair!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

that's a really good way! I had the micro ones and my hair is ruined :(! I'll stick to my clip ins :haha: x


----------



## emalou90

I had glue before.
Wrecks your hair
But I have thick hair so didn't notice the damage!!
I'd love to have them again  x


----------



## 4magpies

They were really off for the first few days but used to them now. I've only gotten them for the wedding and honeymoon. They're easier than messing with my own hair! Plus they make me feel super pretty. 

When I get them taken out I'll be getting clips sown into them so I can use them as clip ins. Clever!


----------



## nic18

I'm the same prefer my hair with them in, even if it's up to make it thicker or whatever! clip ins are so easy, take them out wide you can't be bothered :haha:


----------



## stouffer

My bump is getting pretty big now (can't find a decent mirror to take a photo!) but I think it's because diastasis has returned already. Bleugh. The idea of my muscles separating is so gross to me. I suppose they didn't really go back fully after my first baby. Should have done more exercise!!!


I've also been laying off the doppler since feeling movements. I still listen occasionally though.


----------



## daddiesgift

Some exercises can actually make the separation worse! Sure mine never went back. My hips are already wide now after two kids and I'm
Sure after this one they are just huge :haha: I lost all the baby weight first and second time but went up a pant size. Then after second again lost all the weight, pelvic bones showing, measurement from belly button to back the same but I was up TWO pant sizes! :dohh:


----------



## Phantom

I've lost 2 lbs in the last month. I'm really anxious for my scan to see if baby is growing ok.


----------



## x__amour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tN3oY2LDOc

Bottom left, about 4 seconds. :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

4magpies - Lovely bump! :) 

Fleur - That is so sweet! :D 

Amour - Yay for baby kicking! :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Mrs.stefka and Lily i hope your scans are ok. Update us!


----------



## Rachie004

This thread moves so quickly that I find it hard to keep up! 

4magpies, I've started to feel baby move this week too. I agree that it's slightly odd but lovely. It felt significantly stronger at one point last night so I got OH to put his hand on my tummy and he thinks he felt a 'pop' :) Not long to your wedding either! I can't wait to be married and for the decision making to be over; I'm really not very interested in it :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

amour fab video!

What a day for me though, woke up went to toilet (was still dark and hadnt put light on) something didnt feel right so put light on and there was blood in the toilet and all of the paper (sorry for tmi) utter panic especially with what has happended earlier in this pregnancy, went straight in to day unit midwife couldnt find his heartbeat and spent a good ten mins searching for it and eventually did, (longest ever of my life felt physically sick :cry:) she done an internal then got the dr in and she said i have ectropian on my cervix :shrug: have any of you had this in pregnancy before? im a little to scared to google it :S we go to center parcs tomorrow aswell :/ x

oh and i got some zantac for the heartbuirn which seems to of done the trick for now x


----------



## stouffer

I've never heard of that Rosie? What is it?

Hope everything is ok! Your nerves must be shatterrd after that.


----------



## x__amour

Hope you're okay Rosie. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Magpies - Darling bump. You look great!

Fleur - Glad OH is coming around. It just really scares some people, but then they realize what a miracle it actually is, and can really start enjoying the fact they they are going to be parents!

Rosie- I am not familiar with what that is, but I sincerely hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

:blue:And...I'M TEAM BLUE!! :blue:

So excited!!


----------



## x__amour

So many boys! Congratulations! :D


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I know! The boys must swim extra fast at certain times of the year :)


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I'm so sorry to hear about your scare, I'm not sure what that is but I hope it's nothing serious! :hugs: Glad the Zantac seems to be easing your Heartburn. 

Mrs.Stefka - Congratulations on being team blue! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

thanks girls was terrifying when she couldnt find him on the doppler, doesnt help that i cant really feel him move yet because of the anterior placenta however i was laid on the bed with DD having a chat and a cuddle and i felt a massive kick so thats made me so much happier, think i might have to have a google she said its fairly common :shrug: x


----------



## Rosie06

mrs stefka congrats on team blue!!!! so many boys on this thread! x


----------



## ltrip84

Congrats on team blue Mrs.Stefka! How exciting!

Hopefully I can join team blue next Friday! (I will still be excited if it's a girl, just hoping for a boy.)


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay for another boy! Where are all the girls?


----------



## emalou90

I'm certain I'm cooking one, but that has to wait until may!


----------



## bumpin2012

Im fairly positive im cooking something pink too :)


----------



## nic18

yay another team blue :)!


----------



## Beeka

I am growing a little girl!! Found out today and I'm so shocked. I was so sure she was a little boy! Over the moon though :)

Is anyone else having pain low down in the belly? I guess where the bladder is? I get pain when I move and when my bladder is full. Not sure if it's normal. 

Also what is zantac? Not heard of it but really suffering with heartburn and rennie/gaviscon are not touching it. Where do I get some? x


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to Team :pink: ! Zantac is a heartburn medicine here in the US. Its active ingredient is ranitidine if you can find something similar. :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Had my scan today!! At first babies legs were closed!! We finally got to see and got many pics of our 

:pink::pink::pink:


----------



## x__amour

daddiesgift, SO pleased for you! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

congrats to you both on team pink!!!!

i got my zantac from home bargains beeka x


----------



## FleurDeMai

Yay for team pink!

Rosie, so sorry you've had that scare :/ I tried googling that but I honestly think the web page I've found made up a bunch of words.

Last night I was poking my belly searching for my uterus and I felt a kick on my hand, baby was NOT happy about the poking haha


----------



## emalou90

Woo goo team pinks!


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to team pink :D


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats!!

We just had our ultrasound and we're having another GIRL!


----------



## FleurDeMai

We were wondering where all the girls were... Now we know!

I'm kind of hoping I'm team pink as well. Not because I've got any preferences, just because I'm convinced I'm having a girl and I hate being wrong :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

I hope ill be team pink this time lol but bub looked like it had 'dangly bits' at 15 weeks :haha: 5 days till my scan I'm super excited and nervous at the same time!
I'm really hoping baby shows us what's going on between the legs. It's always laying on its tummy during the scans I've had so I'm hoping that's no longer it's fave spot anymore!
I've surprisingly been feeling quite a bit of movement, placenta is anterior so I didn't think I'd feel much just yet.
How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## daddiesgift

Yay for all the team pinks that came out today! I took the ultrasound pics into the midwife appt I had today and she agreed, looks like a vagina to her! Im going to keep all the tags on everything till my Jan. 6th scan. We had such a better tech today and she was really checking and I never saw anything that made me think boy!


----------



## Lilly12

ours is definitly a girl, she checked it like 5 times throughout the ultrasound.
got some pics too of the lady parts with the 3 lines :)


----------



## Phantom

Congrats to all you ladies who have found out already! I hate being behind.


----------



## emalou90

Congrats Lilly! 
Ohhhhhh it's not fair! I want to know if I'm cooking pink or blue!!
Might get the sono to write it down in an envelope ;-) seeing as though we've got the scan Xmas eve! OH is so hard to convince :-(


----------



## 4magpies

I find out next Saturday!! It's rubbish being due right at the end of the month in due date groups. Haha. 

I'm still thinking boy for me. Not bothered if I'm proven wrong though!

xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay!!!! Here come the girls!!!!
Ill update once little dude is down for a nap


----------



## gaves99

This is so exciting finding out everyones!!! only 6 more days until I get to see bubs again but then another 6 days wait to see what it is! Cant wait for Christmas!!

Keep all the good news coming!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations on all the girls! All the children at nursery think I'm having a boy lol


----------



## ltrip84

I hate being behind too! I'll be 20w3d before I find out :growlmad: That's a week from now!

It's starting to bother me that I can't feel movement or kicks yet...:cry:

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Lilly12

we did a gender ultrasound at a 3d/4d place, because i am too impatient ;)

got the anatomy ultrasound next week


----------



## daddiesgift

Same ^ but our anatomy scan is January 6


----------



## nic18

I got my gender scan because 1.my hospital don't tell you and 2.because I'm impatient :haha:! 
20week scan on Wednesday:)


----------



## Rosie06

we done the private one at 16 weeks more so for reasurrance but was great finding out, otherwise because of xmas hols etc i would of had to wait till the 27th december and im far to impatient! weve bought a fair bit clothes wise but tags are staying on till next sccan to be on the safe side! 

had another bleeding episode this morning so had to go back to the day unit she didnt bother doing an internal just made sure baby was ok, just need to wait for the swab results to come back from yesterday.

were in center parcs for the winterwonderland for the weekend, definatley what i need to chill out! x


----------



## magicwhisper

im getting a private scan because waiting until the 10th was too long :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

Itrip I didn't feel G until almost 21 weeks. Ths baby I feel very tiny movements, but only because I know exactly what they feel like. It will come. One day you will just feel that kick.


----------



## bumpin2012

Rosie do they know where the bleeding is coming from? Hope everything is ok


----------



## nic18

Rosie, I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

they just said its from the ectropion they seen on my cervix yesterday when doing the internal she did do a swap but results prob wont come back until likely tuesday were theyve checked for thrush and infection :S its just weird how the both times its happened its been first thing when ive woke and went for first wee of the day its just so frightening seeing blood :S


----------



## bumpin2012

I have an ectropion too. Thats what was the cause of my spotting. Mg OB told me its absolutely nothing to worry over


----------



## Felix26

Hello ladies, can I join? I've read back the last 30 pages or so, and so many blue bumps due.
I'm 19+4 today and due on 5th may. This is our first baby but 3rd pregnancy. So far its been very eventful - 2 episodes of first trimester bleeds with no apparent explanation. Then just 2 weeks ago we had results back from the quads test and it was 1:62 chance. We decided to go ahead with the amniocentesis to prepare ourselves if baby had a problem. Yesterday all the results came back all clear  its been such a roller coaster ride. The midwife offered to tell us the sex as its 100% accurate from these results but we are staying team yellow, i suspect it is a girl though. So far all is well and have felt movement from 18 weeks which is very reassuring. 
20 week scan is on monday, very nervous that we may find other problem, but taking it all a day at a time and feel entirely blessed xxx


----------



## nic18

welcome Felix! 
sorry you've had such a rollercoster ride! 
hope all goes well on Monday x


----------



## ltrip84

Welcome Felix! I'm due the day after you :hugs: Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly. Good luck with your 20 wk appt! Mine isn't until Friday.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Hope everything goes well on Monday, Felix!

Now I accidentally say "she" whenever I talk about the baby:dohh:
Six days before the gender scan! I'm crossing my fingers baby will let us know!
This morning the movements were so strong I could feel them from outside! I wanted to make OH feel it but as soon as his hand were on my belly baby stopped moving... Then started again when he took his hand off. Typical.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Beeka, daddiesgift, and Lily - CONGRATS on team pink!! I guess we had a girl boom coming!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Welcome, Felix!!


----------



## magicwhisper

welcome


----------



## x__amour

Welcome Felix, you're due the day after me! Sorry everything has been so eventful. :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Welcome Felix!
Hope its smooth sailing from here on through!


----------



## Felix26

Thanks everyone!!




FleurDeMai said:


> Hope everything goes well on Monday, Felix!
> 
> Now I accidentally say "she" whenever I talk about the baby:dohh:
> Six days before the gender scan! I'm crossing my fingers baby will let us know!
> This morning the movements were so strong I could feel them from outside! I wanted to make OH feel it but as soon as his hand were on my belly baby stopped moving... Then started again when he took his hand off. Typical.

this happened to us a couple of nights ago, baby stopped wriggling when oh put his hand on my tummy then resumed wriggling when he took it off lol. This went on for about an hour. Im not sure movement can be felt from the outside yet though, I seem to be very aware of my pulse when I put my hand on tummy so at the moment its difficult to differentiate external movement x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrats on scans and finding out the genders everyone!

Hope the girl boom doesn't run out before 3rd jan cos I've been guessing girl for weeks and u hate it when I'm wrong and OH is right!


----------



## emalou90

Girls feeling movement.
I swear I can feel that horrible cervix movement/pressure like I used too with my first baby.

Anyone else feeling that early on? It's weird!! I had forgotten how weird it was.
Thought it wouldn't happen until later on but clearly I'm wrong!


----------



## nic18

all I feel it proper kicks :)


----------



## Lilly12

yea my baby sometimes kicks my cervix or something, feels odd indeed :)


----------



## mayb_baby

3days until our big scan :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Emalou I swear this baby is nuzzled into my cervix. Its constant pressure. Never had this with G so it sure feels strange!!!

Finally feeling movement!! Although its only if my bladder is full or im laying on my tummy, but its still movements!


----------



## x__amour

Quiet today! How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## mayb_baby

Good loads of shopping :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I think I feel something but its only once a day so I could be wrong :haha: 

Got my hair cut today! It was nice to get out by myself and have me time. Plus I feel five pounds lighter! :haha:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Weird how I didn't even notice it was already the weekend. My messed up sleeping schedule really need to be fixed!
I've felt heavy and crappy all day, but at least baby's active I guess.


----------



## Excalibur

Beeka - Congratulations on your little girl! :pink: :happydance: 

Daddiesgift - Yay! Congratulations on team pink! :pink: :happydance: 

Lilly - Congratulations on being team pink! :pink: :happydance:

Rosie - Sorry to hear that you have had another scare, I hope everything is ok :hugs:

Felix - Welcome to the thread :wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey beauts! 

Does any of my UK girls want a maternity support belt? In medium.. Free? it doesn't fit me and bought in the sale ages ago! Brand new in pack still xx


----------



## gaves99

So I think I have started to feel some movement. I have no other explination. feels like little flutters or light flicks a little lower than my belly button. Kept happening all weekend, and right around the same spot! Made me SO excited since I kept saying all week that I havent felt anything yet. Cant wait to see you again bubs!! 3 more days!!!!!


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Hey beauts!
> 
> Does any of my UK girls want a maternity support belt? In medium.. Free? it doesn't fit me and bought in the sale ages ago! Brand new in pack still xx

Tell you what Hannah, my physio has just told me to go and get one, are you sure you want nothing for it? Suppose I should ask what size you are to see if it would fit me?
If it's not going anywhere else then I'm sure I can make use of it :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> So I think I have started to feel some movement.  I have no other explination. feels like little flutters or light flicks a little lower than my belly button. Kept happening all weekend, and right around the same spot! Made me SO excited since I kept saying all week that I havent felt anything yet. Cant wait to see you again bubs!! 3 more days!!!!!

That's so exciting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## .Shopaholic.

Hi all :) wow I am really doing a bad job of keeping up with this thread haha, been so busydoing a masters and have 2 assignments + a presentation to do this week before I finish for xmas :(

Thank you for all the lovely congrats though x

Mrs.stefka - congrats on your boy :D

Bumpin2012 - think I am in the minority at the mo with a girl lol?

Beeka & Daddiesgift & Lilly12 - Congrats on your girls :D another few to join me haha!

Rosie - Hoping all is okay with you, and you're not too worriedI have heard of them before, and they don't normally cause a problem for babes..just worries you instead! how was your weekend in center parcs?

Felix26 - Welcome :D congrats on the results of your amnio too, it must be such a relief for you

I am yet to feel proper movements I thinkI can't pinpoint if I have or haven't, plus Im not really showing much either so I want something to happen hahaeither I pop or I feel her doing something, little terror  I do have a doppler and have been using it maybe once a week, can't help myself!

Here's my 19+3 'bump' lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4654.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ltrip84

Congrats to everyone finding out the gender! I have been getting a little discouraged lately. I'm 19+6 and still haven't felt any for sure movements :nope: I would love to feel him/her before Christmas. Gender scan on friday! 4 more days!


----------



## Rosie06

thanks shopaholic it really does worry you! movements will soon come for you!

im not feeling many kicks but can feel him moving about alot like my tummy is a washing machine! i think he particularly liked the hot chocolate fudge cake i had last night ;) he was moving tonnes!

center parcs was amazing weve been at different times of the year but the winter wonerland has to be my favourite ever, i would absolutley defiantley 100% recommed to any family with young kids so magical and all about the kids cant wait to get booked for next year :D


----------



## magicwhisper

i wouldnt worry about not feeling movements i know someone who didnt feel anything until 22 weeks!

i was going to ask about it hannah but emalou90 needs it more than me :D


----------



## emalou90

magicwhisper said:


> i wouldnt worry about not feeling movements i know someone who didnt feel anything until 22 weeks!
> 
> i was going to ask about it hannah but emalou90 needs it more than me :D

Depends on the sizes :)
I could always post it to you if it doesn't fit me? Haha.
Sharing and caring :hugs:


RIGHT GIRLS
My OH changed his mind, we are finding out the gender on Christmas Eve, well we'll have it put in an envelope and open on Christmas morning  <3

Pink or blue!!!! :pink: :blue:


----------



## magicwhisper

sounds giid, i was thinking the same thing it depends what size medium is lol
yay go you!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahah! I'm like 14-16 but I have massive hips :haha: 

I have more somewhere (I'm just sorting stuff out) when I was like 6 weeks pregnant I was desperate to start buying stuff so I bought loads of maternity stuff from mothercare all non refundable :haha:


----------



## nic18

emalou, I'm saying :blue:


----------



## emalou90

Eeeeeek! Are you?! All I've had is girl guesses haha. I'm sure I'll update you all Boxing Day or Christmas Day evening x


----------



## nic18

zoeys finding out today aswell!!! so exciting all these gender reveals!


----------



## Rosie06

HALF WAY!!!!!!! :D its gone so fast!!!! 10 days till next scan! must get my 4d one booked soon too! x


----------



## emalou90

Well done Rosie!!


----------



## nic18

happy 20weeks Rosie :)! 

I've got my scan tomorrow! so excited:)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 20 weeks Rosie :)!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## magicwhisper

well we had the scan and after a bit of prodding baby woke up and told us she was a girl :pink: :happydance:

now to keep it a secret irl from everyone until xmas day!


----------



## emalou90

Yay magic!! That's awesome sweetie, congrats on your girly! :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

congrats on team pink!!! the girls are catching up now! have fun shopping!!! x


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats on your Girl!! :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Magic!! Finding out the gender is so exciting! Was that what you were expecting?


----------



## magicwhisper

well i thought it would be a girl oh thought boy
so i was right :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Aren't you always? I know I am...even if I'm wrong!:haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

^
brilliant :haha:


----------



## x__amour

1 week until our scan and 8 days until we know. Going crazy!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Amour - I just have to say that it is so cool your having your scan on Christmas Eve. I couldn't think of a better day to find out! It's the perfect Christmas present!!


----------



## x__amour

It happened very perfectly! I was expecting a scan this week but she said the doctor wanted my appointments 4 weeks apart which was Christmas Eve so I thought it wasn't going to happen until after because I thought they were closed but nope! They are open Christmas Eve so just in time! :D


----------



## bumpin2012

The girls have caught up!


----------



## emalou90

I'm Christmas Eve scan and gender too!! Yay for Christmas Day present x


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats on the girls! I go tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## emalou90

Good luck Schultz !


----------



## Excalibur

Magic - Congratulations on your little girl! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## gaves99

With all this news I am jealous and will have a hard time waiting until Christmas after going on Thursday!!! 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations on all the flavour results :)


Bumping out tonight!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats on your girl, magicwhisper!

Two days left before I find out, I'm hoping OH can go with me...


----------



## nic18

bump coming on Hannah :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

thanks :D

i love the term flavour too :haha:


----------



## nic18

had my 20week scan :) 
everything was fine, apart from him curled in a ball so couldn't measure his spine so going back on January 3rd to see if he will lie straight :)


----------



## emalou90

Glad scan went well Nic. 



Ugh totally not a fan of throwing up because I was too hungry! What's the deal with that?!


----------



## nic18

happy 19weeks emalou :)
sorry you were sick :(


----------



## daddiesgift

17 weeks! :dance: good greif this pregnancy is going sloooooow


----------



## Phantom

Congrats on team pink!

5 days for me! I am so full of anticipation its crazy. Not just to find out gender but to see if everythings ok. I found the heartbeat with an iphone Doppler and for some reason it seemed way to slow. Like 97 bpm. I haven't seen sprout since 6 weeks so I hope everythings ok. Its gonna be a long 5 days for me. I'm so freakin excited!!!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Try not to worry too much, it's probably nothing :hugs:

Gender scan tomorrow!
Last night it was the first time OH felt baby kick. Finally :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ugh, ladies I have a question for you. I have been having this weird uncomfortable feeling in my stomach that feels like it could be crampy or gassy...just a dull pain really. Has anyone else had this? My stomach has felt tight, too. Could this be round ligament pain? Wondering if I'm just doing some stretching right now. My doc didn't seem worried, so I'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## x__amour

Mrs.stefka, it sounds like stretching to me!


----------



## schultzie18

So the ultrasound went great! Everything looked great! The baby was moving all around! We found out we are team... pink!!! Now just to keep it a secret until my shower. Lol.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Schultzie -Congrats on team PINK!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## emalou90

Yay Schultzie! Team pinkkkkkk.


----------



## gaves99

FleurDeMai said:


> Try not to worry too much, it's probably nothing :hugs:
> 
> Gender scan tomorrow!
> Last night it was the first time OH felt baby kick. Finally :happydance:

ME TOO! I have been feeling these butterflies in my stomach for a few days now and assumed thats what it was. There was a TON of movement going on this morning and I had my hand on my stomach and could actually feel a little tiny bump on my hand with the moves. I was pretty much in tears from being so excited!

SCAN TOMORROW!!!


----------



## nic18

girls are catching up:) congratulations


----------



## HannahGraceee

I still haven't seen outside kicks yet :(


----------



## emalou90

I literally saw my first two tonight! 10 mins ago!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Saying that Marc just felt his first kick :) xxx


----------



## FleurDeMai

Yay for outside kicks!


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Lovely bump! Growing nicely :happydance: 

Nic - Glad to hear that your scan went well! :D

Schultzie - Congratulations on your little girl! :pink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

This little baby's messing with me now.. 

Watch for ages.. Nothing

Look away... Massive thump!


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl:

no outside kicks for me yet


----------



## gaves99

SUCH a weird feeling! Making this all so real now!! With this, the scan tomorrow and actually knowing the gender in a WEEK from today.. WHOA! We have been tossing names around. Think we are good for a boy and have girls to 4 names.

Logan with middle of Rainer (last name of DH's best friend that died 3 years ago)

Madison/Molly/Riley/Brianna with Middle of Elizabeth (Great Gram, Gram, mom and my middlename)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Such cute names :)!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Cute names!

Here we won't make a choice until baby is there, although if it's a boy I have my mind set on Arthur. If it's a girl I might insist on getting Rose back on the list... It was vetoed by OH who said he didn't want to name his daughter after a fictional character, but you know which name he suggested? Lilou (French spelling of Leeloo). Literally the only one we've heard about is the Fifth Element's character, while Rose is more than just that girl in Doctor Who.


----------



## Lilly12

Our little girl will probably be named Layla Rose :)


----------



## x__amour

Aleena & Layla, so sweet. Our names are a secret but we haven't settled on a girl name yet!

5 year anniversary with DH tomorrow and he works literally all day long. Sad. :sad1:


----------



## daddiesgift

We're having a Scarlett :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

So cute :) 

If were having a girl it's gonna be Delilah or Isabella :) no clue for boys :lol:


----------



## emalou90

FleurDeMai said:


> Cute names!
> 
> Here we won't make a choice until baby is there, although if it's a boy I have my mind set on Arthur. If it's a girl I might insist on getting Rose back on the list... It was vetoed by OH who said he didn't want to name his daughter after a fictional character, but you know which name he suggested? Lilou (French spelling of Leeloo). Literally the only one we've heard about is the Fifth Element's character, while Rose is more than just that girl in Doctor Who.

I am the biggest dr who geek and I didn't even relate the two! 
Go for Rose. 

Amelia is calling this baby Rosie already... No boy names just Rosie. Haha.


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> This little baby's messing with me now..
> 
> Watch for ages.. Nothing
> 
> Look away... Massive thump!

Typical!!!! Sometime it's just chance at seeing it atm.
I spent a good 10 minutes missing Nigel Slater's
biscuit program to watch my belly!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I literally have no idea what the obsession with 3-4 year olds with the name Rosie lol Ava calls the baby Rosie all the time :lol:


----------



## magicwhisper

i love the baby names :D


----------



## stouffer

Does anyone have the problem where they like a name one day and then not so much the next day?

I think we'll wait until the baby is born to settle on a name. I have a boy and a girl name picked out (if I don't go off them before then!) but haven't told hubby because then he'll be too lazy to come up with his own suggestion! He often just goes with the flow but choosing a name should definitely be a joint decision and I really want his input. He's so easy going about stuff.

This week 2 strangers have noticed I'm pregnant. The bump must be really showing now :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yes! I was set on Delliah but now I don't know lol now I like Isabella more lol


----------



## schultzie18

These are all beautiful names!


----------



## nic18

we're set on Lyle :)


----------



## emalou90

Need help with boy names :( 
We're so stuck. We have a one syllable surname beginning with H.

We like so far, Oakley and possibly Brandon.
But boys names are hard, girls are so easy.


----------



## nic18

emalou I love Oakley! agreed girls are easier!


----------



## magicwhisper

matt has always had a boys name picked out, 
i have always had a girl name picked out

so for us it was easy :dohh:


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> emalou I love Oakley! agreed girls are easier!

Oh thank you! 
I thought about it months ago, but the more I talk about Oakley the more I love it.
That's what I've also said to people who hear it for the first time :thumbup:


----------



## nic18

I had boys picked Iain and me both decided on the girls :) 
I thought he would of came up with the boys though!
we have had names picked since ttc :haha:


----------



## nic18

ema, it's defiantly becoming more popular :) but it does grow on you the more you hear it :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

For us it's the girl names that are harder to agree on. We're both too picky... For boys it's a bit easier, but not exactly "easy". We clearly don't have the same taste in baby names!


----------



## nic18

fleur you should write your top 5 down each and compare :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

Oh, we have 4/5 names on our list that we agreed on already, it's just that our favourites aren't the same. Like for boys we have: Jack, Victor, Isaac, Arthur. He prefers Jack and Victor, and of course I like Isaac and Arthur more.

Gender scan in less than 3 hours!


----------



## nic18

eek so exciting!

so typical you have opposite favourites :(!


----------



## emalou90

Good luck for your scan fleur xxx


----------



## ltrip84

Gender scan is tomorrow morning!

We have chosen Jaxon Wayne (Wayne is OH's middle name. First name is Jason so "Jaxon" is only one letter different!) for a boy and Kiyah for a girl. We might go with Beth as the middle name since it is my middle name and we can't agree on anything else we like.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Hope your scan goes well!

I'm getting nervous, I don't want to hear the tech tell me there's something wrong with baby :/ I said I'm hoping for a girl, but truly I'm just hoping for a healthy baby and I don't think I could forgive myself if something had gone bad...


----------



## ltrip84

FleurDeMai said:


> Hope your scan goes well!
> 
> I'm getting nervous, I don't want to hear the tech tell me there's something wrong with baby :/ I said I'm hoping for a girl, but truly I'm just hoping for a healthy baby and I don't think I could forgive myself if something had gone bad...

I know what you mean.. I have been nervous too. I guess we wouldn't be mothers if we didn't worry. OH things I worry too much, but I think it's normal. I hope yours goes well too. 

I have been hoping for a boy, but I will also be happy with a healthy baby no matter the gender. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## gaves99

Heading out now for my scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## ltrip84

Wohoo! Good luck Gaves99! Hopefully you get a good view!


----------



## nic18

good luck:)


----------



## Lilly12

Had our anatomy ultrasound today. everything looked good :)


----------



## emalou90

Yay gaves! Let us know ASAP when you're back.

Glad everything went well lils :)


----------



## nic18

Lilly glad everything was fine :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm back from my scan! Turns out I was worrying for nothing: baby's healthy. Not saying what's the gender yet, I'm waiting to talk to my mother first.
And I'm not due May 11th. Not sure what's my new due date, but it's around the 1st... This explains why I felt movement so early even if it's a first baby. So I might deliver in April, but I'm staying with you girls.


----------



## magicwhisper

:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Happy Anniversary :D 

Lilly - Glad everything went well at your scan.

Fleur - Glad everything went well with your scan.

Gaves - Hope everything went well with your scan :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Glad all the scans went well :D


----------



## mayb_baby

So my updates I have a few as I haven't been on:

Scan on Tuesday I was 20+4 they spent 30 mins scanning as a student was in and it was amazing, baby was measuring 21+6 so still big but they are not moving my due date. 
Baby's head is tucked down tight in my pelvis which is making my SPD worse, so hopefully he moves out soon and my placenta is slightly low. She wrote it in my notes but said it's nothing to worry about. 
Oh and we are team :blue: :D 
So here he is:cloud9: (I used spoilers so I don't clog up the thread)

Spoiler
*Profile*
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1526250_711386642219682_26478082_n_zpsc93484f1.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1499423_711386668886346_2144594746_n_zps7cf579e2.jpg
*Thumb Sucking*
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1479355_711386695553010_1011259925_n_zpsf09b20b1.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/558608_711386732219673_327632961_n_zps250f1895.jpg
*Legs *
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1479520_711386745553005_1072765533_n_zpsd25fafd6.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1525485_711386775553002_1988868675_n_zpsa1cecd3f.jpg
Bump Pics at 21+4

Spoiler
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1530408_711947835496896_1644512849_n_zps30dd6513.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1463991_711947858830227_1688722670_n_zpsd87a5c54.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1525720_711947882163558_1256891515_n_zps43444f31.jpg


----------



## FleurDeMai

Got off the phone with my mother, so now I can tell the world :haha:

We're team :blue:
I was a tiny bit disappointed but he's healthy and OH is excited about it for once... not going to complain at all!


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to team blues


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_baby - Congratulations on team blue! :blue: Love your bump and scan pics! :D

Fleur - Congratulations on team blue! :blue: :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Oh and we are calling him Harry :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

Cute pictures and cute name!

This little boy didn't want to show his face so the best picture I've got is this
 



Attached Files:







bÃ©bÃ©.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mayb_baby

Aww lovely pic :) xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats on team blues!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay for healthy scans today!
Congrats on team blues!

As far as I know our scan showed a healthy baby. They wont tell you anything during so I have to wait for my OB to review the report. :cry:
Will update the front page when lo is in bed


----------



## bumpin2012

Fleur: I've moved your due date to the 5th as per your ticker! Let me know if you want that changed :)


----------



## mayb_baby

7boys:blue:-6girls:pink: pretty even


----------



## nic18

yay more team blues :) congratulations!


----------



## 4magpies

I find out tomorrow at 10.35!!! Eeeeeeeeekkk. Can't wait!!!


----------



## nic18

so exciting Becca!


----------



## 4magpies

P.s sorry I've been AWOL. 

I'm now MARRIED. It was fantastic. 

https://imageshack.com/a/img132/24/pnvg.jpg

That's a picture from a friend. Can't wait to get the official ones from our tog. 

Also 2.5 working days left till honeymoon. 2 weeks in Egypt starting the 30th. Highs of 29 degrees. Can't wait! Be be lovely just to relax on a beach in the warmth. 

Doing our gender reveal on Xmas day. 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god becca! You look beautiful! I've never seen a pregnant women actually glow but you look glowing :) so lovely! 

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## magicwhisper

^wss

you look stunning, you definatly have that pregnancy glow i have heard about but definatly dont have myself :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls.

I'm not quite sure it's actually to do with pregnancy. My make up artist was fantastic and is the lady who did the make up of the models on the mad hatters table in the new M&S Christmas advert! Haha. 

I did feel like a princess though!

xx


----------



## nic18

you look like a princess.. I've already said it :) gorgeous!


----------



## nic18

20week bump :)

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG_20131220_100604_zpsbf8e677c.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

Just got myself a close caboo wrap in purple (my fave colour) for £5!! Bargain.


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats magpies! You look so beautiful!


----------



## daddiesgift

Lovely photo Magpies! 

Heres my 17 week "bump" :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







sas5.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emalou90

Congrats becca  you two look so happy.
Your dress (from what I can see) fits you so well too!!
xx


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> 20week bump :)
> 
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG_20131220_100604_zpsbf8e677c.jpg

Such a neat little bump  perfect for 20 weeks!
I was similar with my first xx


----------



## gaves99

Appointment was GREAT!!! So she said that we have a very active little bubs and wouldnt keep still! Tons of pictures but she had a hard time getting the face, apparently camera shy! So crazy to see all the organs

She said she "knows the sex" and wrote it down in our card which is ALREADY burning a hole in my pocket!!! 5 days wait oye! :thumbup:

SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ltrip84

I found out today we are having a boy! Jaxon Wayne :cloud9: He was measuring 2 days ahead and 12 oz. Everything looked good.


----------



## nic18

gaves it will go so quick!:)

Itrip, congratulations on team :blue:


----------



## ltrip84

Thanks! The pics are also posted in my journal if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Excalibur

Fleur - Great scan pic :) 

4magpies - Congratulations on your big day! :D 

Nic - Sweet 20 week bump pic :) 

Daddiesgift - Lovely bump :) 

Gaves - Great scan pic and glad to hear that everything went well :D 

Itrip - Congratulations on team blue! :happydance: 

3 sleeps until our gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so excited to see my baby Monday!


----------



## emalou90

Mine Tuesday Hannah!
Im excited for you and me woohoo!
You guys aren't finding out gender though are you?
x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm excited off you too :D Ahhh! 


Hahha nope :lol: i said if I do it will be spur of the moment haha


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm excited off you too :D Ahhh!
> 
> 
> Hahha nope :lol: i said if I do it will be spur of the moment haha

I'll be pleased if you have a spur if the moment :thumbup:


After my two weeks off work with my hip/back pain
I spent all day standing up walking about doing Christmas shopping and my goodness, just popped back out to Asda To do some regular shopping and I was waddling around leaning on the trolley not knowing if I could make it back to the car :dohh:
How I'm going to survive back at work I do not know!! :(


----------



## nic18

sorry your having such bad pain emaLou :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwwwe em :( hope your back feels better x


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Our scans are on the same day, have our Gender scan on Monday too :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwwwww :) so cute! I. So excited to see what your having :)


----------



## stouffer

My scan isn't until January! It's only 2 weeks away but it feels like ages.

Baby has been hiccuping a lot lately :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

January will come so quickly after Christmas! Xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

we would of have to wait until january the 10th to find out :( they dont do the 2nd scn until 21 weeks at my hospital :(
but mum paid for a private scan for xmas for me :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

My anatomy scan is jan 6th, 20 weeks. I can't wait to see baby again! The private scans didn't tell us anything health wise so I hope everything is well with baby!


----------



## Phantom

2 days for me!! :happydance:

Is it too early for me to be feeling Braxton hicks? They aren't very strong but I'm almost certain that's what is happening. I can't remember when I started feeling them last time.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I read somewhere that it's normal, but if they get too strong/too frequent, it's recommended that you drink plenty of water because it might mean you're dehydrated.


----------



## 4magpies

Scan day!!!! So excited.


----------



## emalou90

Woohoo waiting on your update!


----------



## Excalibur

4magpies - Can't wait to hear an update! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Becca so excited for you! :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

So surprised!! It's a girl. So happy!!

https://imageshack.com/a/img577/6172/cddo.jpg


----------



## magicwhisper

yaaaay congrats :D


----------



## x__amour

Girls have caught up! Congratulations to all! :D

Ugh. I have been having non stop nightmares. Multiple every night for over a week. Feel even more exhausted now.


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats on Team Pink!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations on the pink :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

4magpies - Congratulations on team pink! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

daddies I just noticed in your siggy you're expecting a girl too!! Congrats!!


----------



## MerryMint

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA - I need to get caught back up on everyone's updates. We had the ultrasound last week, and decided against finding out again, but baby looked good and was measuring about a week ahead.


----------



## Lilly12

yay! Congrats another team PINK!

Our little girl was measuring right where she should, about 1-2 days or so ahead.
Aleena was always measuring behind and is still small now, so it's nice to have another that actually measures on time LOL.
We had our gender ultrasound at 16w6d and baby was measuring 6oz, and had the anatomy scan exactly a week later at 17w6d and baby was measuring 8oz :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks Madrid! I still look at her girly parts scan pic everyday I'm in shock girl after two boys :)


----------



## Excalibur

MerryMint - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Merrymint! I have someone to stay yellow with :lol:


----------



## Madrid98

daddiesgift said:


> Thanks Madrid! I still look at her girly parts scan pic everyday I'm in shock girl after two boys :)

I had the same feeling with ds!! 

Very happy for you!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations on team pink magpies!


----------



## MerryMint

HannahGraceee, are we the only ones? I'm still trying to get caught up... 

I'm glad you are too - I was waffling pretty hard when the tech asked if we wanted to find out... I need to be strong!

4magpies - congrats on team pink!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm pretty sure Stouffer is still team yellow! but there is more but haven't seen them around xxxx


----------



## stouffer

Yep I'm team yellow! Extremely tempted to find out this time but I'm not going to.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Your exactly the same as me lol I'm so tempted but I know I won't lol


----------



## emalou90

Congrats everyone on healthy scans 

Went out last night for works do.
One of my colleagues felt baby move! She/he really kicked her hand hard!! <3


----------



## gaves99

Congrats on team pink! How exciting!!!

Up at 6am today since someone is doing somersaults this morning!! It's still so exciting that now I can't sleep!!


----------



## Excalibur

I wish I had the will power to stay team yellow :(


----------



## bumpin2012

I wish hubby chose to stay team yellow...Lol... but I got my way last time, and I guess fair is fair...

We find out in 3 more days!


----------



## Excalibur

Bumpin - Not long now until you find out :D


----------



## Phantom

Tomorrow is the day for me!! I'm so nervous. My family really wants a girl. With all these girls lately I'm scared I might break the cycle.


----------



## HannahGraceee

My scans tomorrow too! Mines at 12 

All my friends are so desperate for me to find out lol


----------



## MerryMint

I almost asked the tech to write it down, but she just looked at me and said, "Really? no one has ever resisted opening the envelope." She was right. I would have justified opening it on Christmas morning, or New Year's Eve or really any old Saturday night. I really wanted to find out this time, but DH wanted to be surprised again, so I let it go.

The only hard part is we used our favorite boy name already and I'm having a hard time coming up with another boy name I like. Girls are hard too, because I have so many favorites, it's hard to pick. What is everyone else coming up with for names?


----------



## daddiesgift

I wanted to be team yellow just to try something new but OH just had to know which is crazy because he wanted a surprise the other two pregnancies! I think he just wants the opposite of what I want :haha: but now that we found out girl I'm ecstatic we found out :) 

For a girl I always loved the name Alice. OH wanted a stupid first name with Alice so I gave up that idea :haha: so for girls I liked Alice, Charlotte, Madelyn, Ella.. For boys I like Davis, Patrick, Bently, Jackson, Jacob. 

We picked Scarlett Abigail :) we both agreed on it no agruements!


----------



## Excalibur

Our scan is at 10:30am in the morning, can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay for another gender revealing week! Good luck at your scans ladies!

Merrymint: I've had my envelope for almost 2 weeks and as much add I wanted to be team yellow, it's driving me insane looking at it sitting on our tree... I would have totally peeked by now if there want a signature on the seam! I've even tried holding it up to the light, but it's well hidden in there. Lol.

Phantom, I hope you get your girl :) do you have a feeling either way?


----------



## Madrid98

All these scans!! How exciting!! I still have to wait 2 weeks for mine!


----------



## nic18

so exciting all these gender scans :)


----------



## Excalibur

:happydance:


----------



## Phantom

Excalibur said:


> Our scan is at 10:30am in the morning, can't wait! :happydance:

Mine is at the same time!


----------



## HannahGraceee

And none gender scans nic ;)


----------



## nic18

yeah Hannah! and the non gender scans ;)!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Good luck with all the scans!

OH told me we've convinced one of his friends to TTC :)
They wanted kids, but the guy felt it was "too soon"... Now he's changed his mind. More babies!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love babies, i just can't get over how lucky I am


----------



## magicwhisper

we have decided that we will do a gender reveal on xmas day for everyone (including him who dosent know the gender yet)

the company wrote the gender in a envelope for us so we will gove that to his parents on new years day :D


----------



## Lilly12

So exciting so many of you are finding out!

BOOOO for the ones who are staying team yellow ;)
Although I wish I had more patience, It'd be such a nice extra added surprise to find out when the baby is born.


So I am thinking we'll cloth diaper this little girl, as we didn't have a washer and dryer with DD, we do now. I've been looking at newborn cloth diapers and they're so tiny and cute!!


----------



## daddiesgift

We've cloth diapered both our boys and plan to this baby as well :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

ive thought of clot nappies but we have no were to dry clothes. we struggle enough as it is 


and isnt it expensive washing them :wacko:


----------



## Lilly12

which diapers do you use?

I plan on using AIO's since it'll be easier and less bulky.
Prolly Little Joey's for newborn stage and after that Bumgenius Elementals :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

Yeah, it's expensive washing them, but in the other hand disposable are getting more and more expensive... Here we haven't decided what we'll do diaper-wise.

I couldn't have been team yellow even though that's what I initially wanted! I had started talking about baby as a "she" without noticing... Good thing I know it's a boy so I can stop doing that!


----------



## mayb_baby

I would hate more washing lol so sposies for us :)


----------



## MerryMint

bumpin, I'm proud of you for not opening the envelope yet. That's some willpower!

I wanted to do cloth, but the daycare center we wanted wouldn't do cloth, so it seemed like a waste to invest in cloth and still have to buy a bunch of disposables. So, we just went disposables. I feel a wee bit bad about all the diapers going in the trash, but it really is easier not to have to worry about rinsing poopy diapers and keeping enough ahead of the laundry so you don't run out.


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks merrymint! I'm rather impressed with myself :)

I've cloth diapered G since he was about a month old :) planned on from birth but he was so tiny, he didn't fit them well until after 7 lbs

My personal favorites are bumgenius 4.0

I've tried nearly every major brand and style out there!

Too be honest, the expense of washing wasn't nearly as much as I though it would be, nor as much work. I do 3 loads of diapers a week, generally a load of laundry a day. The baby clothing is far more laundry! This time I've invested in some tiny diapers, and I can't wait to get them on the bum...

Lily 12, have you used cloth before?


----------



## Lilly12

Nope I have never used them before, we lived in an appartment complex when Aleena was born until she was 1.5 and the washer and dryer were downstairs for everyone to use .
Now we live in a house with our own washer and dryer so we can cloth diaper easily!

I just bought 4 "THX" diapers on Ebay, they're made in the same factory as "Little Joeys" and supposed to be almost the same.
So exciting :)

And yeah I doubt it'll be THAT much laundry, and we live in FL with sunshine everyday so our diapers can dry in the sun which is FREE and takes breastmilk poop stains out !


----------



## bumpin2012

Good plan! Where I live is always so rainy that it's tough to line dry!

Best advice I got when starting is try a few styles before committing to a single style. I personally hated the elemental, because poop always got in the layers. I also have a personal preference for pockets, because the stuffing really doesn't take much time, and once stuffed they are basically an all in one diaper :) 

I've heard great things about THX and little joeys. I'm not a fan of fitteds, so I've never bought any.

My nb stash consists of tots bots tinifits, xs bumgenius, and kawaii bamboo baby. A few random brands in there too.


----------



## daddiesgift

Maybe because we are in such a routine with cloth that I dont find it to be harder or cost more. We dont use any special soaps, just the detergent we use on our clothes. I only line dry the diapers the inserts are dryer dry. I use to not dry anything and hang dry it all but now I only do that if I remember. 

As newborns we used covers and prefolds, which Ill be skipping this time. And weve used the Kawaii Pure and Naturals so we will be going that route again. I also used some fuzzibunz and Thirsties AIO with our newborns but unless someone local is selling some for cheap Ill just stick to the Kawaii ones. Then we only use Sunbaby now. Some of the Kawaii Goodnight heavy wetter at night. My two year old is completely potty trained so only our one year old is still in diapers. Im excited to buy tons of girly prints!! 

Ive tried every kind of cloth diaper and various brands but I always come back to the cheap ones :) I think the diaper is usually always the same quality but its the inserts you want to invest the money in.


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh and I did the math once on how much I had spent on all my supplies and diapers and Ive clothed both kids for under $300! Thats with feeding my addiction too :haha: But then I would just try some diapers for awhile and what I didnt like I just sold them! When our oldest potty trained we sold some of our stash for $50! So that was an awesome part of cloth diapering. Making your money back!


----------



## Phantom

I'm so nervous. I'm not going to get any sleep tonight. :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck with all the scans :)

Mines at 12 xx


----------



## emalou90

Can't wait to hear about healthy babies!
Mines tomorrow!!!! Arghhhhhhhh excitws


----------



## HannahGraceee

All amazing :) we looked away when they were looking at his/her bits lol


----------



## Phantom

I'm so upset. This is all we got, a photo of the face. No other information whatsoever. Not even heart rate which I am so worried about because it sounded way too slow to me. She refused to give us any information. :cry: So much for my Christmas reveal.


----------



## daddiesgift

Why wouldn't they tell you anything Phantom??


----------



## Phantom

She just said she couldn't give out information. I can't believe this.


----------



## HannahGraceee

What! Why!

I just wanna give you a cuddle :( xxxb


----------



## magicwhisper

awh i am so sorry :(


----------



## Lilly12

:( so sorry, that sucks!!

So weird she wouldn't even tell you the gender :(


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Phantom - that's awful...that wasn't a 3rd party scan, right?


----------



## bumpin2012

Phantom, can you call your Dr and ask him/her? That's strange, I don't think I've heard of any Ontario places that won't tell you anything... anyone that I know has been told gender during...


----------



## FleurDeMai

Aww, that sucks :( Here's a hug!


----------



## x__amour

Phantom, that's awful, I'm so sorry. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## nic18

my hospital don't tell the gender either, I had to do it private.


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - I'm glad to hear that your scan went well :D 

Phantom - I'm so sorry to hear about your scan experience, how weird that they wouldn't tell you anything? :wacko: :( 

As for me, we are team blue! Our second little Prince :happydance:

Meet Jayden George :blue: 


 



Attached Files:







JaydenGeorgeWrigley3.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









JaydenGeorgeWrigley2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4









JaydenGeorgeWrigley.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations Excalibur! :D


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Thank you very much! :D


----------



## nic18

congratulations :blue:!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Thank you very much :D


----------



## nic18

can't wait for Christmas day reveals!


----------



## Excalibur

We were going to wait until Christmas Day to reveal our gender but I just didn't have the willpower :blush:


----------



## Phantom

I think I caught a glimpse of what looke like a potty shot. If I'm right, i didn't see any bits. I'll have to wait though.


----------



## nic18

I'd never be able to wait till Christmas day :haha:!


----------



## Excalibur

:haha:


----------



## ltrip84

Congrats on :blue: Excalibur!


----------



## emalou90

Sorry phantom :( that must be gutting.

Congrats to others :)
Mines at 8:30am tomorrow, fingers crossed we see the boy or girl bits!!
Won't be telling you guys until Christmas Day ;-)


----------



## x__amour

Mine's at 10:00am tomorrow but not opening our present until Christmas Day! And keeping it a secret from the rest of the world though. ;)


----------



## nic18

Shannon! you need to tell us :brat: :haha:!


----------



## emalou90

x__amour said:


> Mine's at 10:00am tomorrow but not opening our present until Christmas Day! And keeping it a secret from the rest of the world though. ;)

Yeah that's not fair!! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

:haha:

I can't! Haha! I promised DH, lol. As we are planning this to be our last, he wants to keep the sex/name a secret until I give birth! 

I think only my family will know as obviously they're going to notice an influx of pink/blue baby bits in our room but hopefully I won't mess up by accidentally slipping he/she anywhere. Going to have to be extra mindful!


----------



## nic18

:( ok :cry:!


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats Excalibur!!

We were going to keep secret till Christmas Day but couldn't hold it in! Haha. We are crap!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations Excalibur!

Today we went to the mall and it was a complete nightmare, but at least I got some maternity clothes. It was about time! I've spent the whole months in my pjs and yoga pants, only changing to dresses when I really had to dress up, because nothing's comfortable anymore.


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Excalibur!


----------



## MerryMint

Excalibur, congrats on another sweet, little boy.

Phantom, that's terrible. I thought I remembered there was an ultrasound tech on this website, but can't remember her name... maybe if you post pics, you can get some expert opinions?


----------



## emalou90

Had our scan this morning 
Perfect lady doing the scan! She spoke the whole time and let us know which bit was what. Also had some normal chat too which put us at ease. 

Baby is healthy and growing well. Saw arms legs fingers, everything!


----------



## gaves99

DH is on his way home with our gender cake for tomorrow!! EKKK! He may need to sleep with one eye open or find me on the kitchen floor with a half eaten cake!! :haha:

Spent all yesterday in the ER!! There is a horrible bug doing around and DH and ENTIRE family had it. Was up 10-12 hours with it.. um, out both ends! So deydrated and Dr said get your ass to the ER! Had an entire IV bag, anti-puke drugs etc. After 6 hours they sent me home. Starting to do a little better, just had toast. It is nasty and dont wish it on anyone. Esp scary while preg!! :nope:


----------



## bumpin2012

Gaves, Norwalk is going around here. Went through my house last week... it was rotten!

Can't wait for all the gender reveals tomorrow :)


----------



## emalou90

Sorry to hear you are poorly gaves. Hope you get better soon. It's always extra worrying when you're sick and pregnant too!


----------



## nic18

looking forward to reveals tomorrow :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

The only thing I hate about being team yellow they never have much unisex in the sale :( 

1 unisex item in sainsburys sale


----------



## x__amour

Hello ladies! :D
Had our big scan today. :cool:


Spoiler
https://imageshack.us/a/img12/8885/n9z2.jpg

Sweet little face.

https://imageshack.us/a/img11/5976/ecy6.jpg

Baby face!

https://imageshack.us/a/img853/7339/w8ts.jpg

All snuggled up.

https://imageshack.us/a/img20/5864/nvco.jpg

Waving!

https://imageshack.us/a/img191/3092/lkd7.jpg

Little foot!
Everything looks great. Baby's measuring well, my placenta moved up, fluid is good. Baby was moving like crazy! Went from breech, to head down, to breech in 20 minutes alone. Most of the time though baby was snuggled up, keeping its hands by its face all tucked away. OB couldn't see any deformities and said everything seems to be perfect. He also said he did a more in depth review of my previous birth records and sees no reason as to why I shouldn't have a VBAC.

And of course the big gender reveal! We bought two baby outfits the night prior and brought them in a box. During the scan he had us look away and it took a little while as baby was a little shy but he managed to get the sex and print out the image. He then took the image and wrapped the appropriate outfit for us and we went home.

But when we got home we decided...


Spoiler
To...

Spoiler
Still...

Spoiler
Wait for tomorrow!

Spoiler
https://imageshack.us/a/img12/5845/1cbp.jpg

Spoiler
Staying strong! ;)

Spoiler
Though the box under my Christmas tree is seriously burning up right now. NEED TO KNOW.

Spoiler
https://imageshack.us/a/img4/3506/9pxi.jpg
But Merry Christmas from the 4 of us. :xmas3:






That's it from me! Hope you all have such a lovely Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

That is so cute! 

Your so lucky you have carters I love there stuff :(


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> The only thing I hate about being team yellow they never have much unisex in the sale :(
> 
> 1 unisex item in sainsburys sale

Try asda? George?

Just managed to pick up some bits there, totally went in for milk and saw their red reduced stickers all over baby things! :dohh::thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

i'm glad they found out for you :D


----------



## Excalibur

Itrip84 - Thank you ever so much :D 

4magpies - Thank you very much! :D

Fleur - Thank you :D 

Bumpin - Thank you :D 

MerryMint - Thank you ever so much :D 

Emalou - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan :) 

Gaves - I'm sorry to hear about the bug! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: 

Amour - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan!


----------



## nic18

hope everyone has a lovely Christmas :xmas6:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Merry Christmas to you all bumps and children :kiss:


----------



## Excalibur

Merry Christmas everyone! :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

Happy Christmas to all 
Our bump is a pink bump!
Woohoo!!
xxx


----------



## gaves99

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! 3.5 hours to the reveal... 
:happydance::xmas9::happydance:


----------



## schultzie18

Merry Christmas! Congrats on team pink. Can't wait to hear what the others are!


----------



## x__amour

Merry Christmas ladies and bumps! :D

We had a very nice morning starting at 6:40am, haha. Tori loved all of Santa's presents! And we had our very special surprise! There were tons of tears and hugs and we could not be more pleased! 

Time to start... SHOPPING!!! :happydance:


----------



## nic18

congrats on team pink ema :)! 
Shannon, glad you are so happy! :)
everyone have a lovely day :)!


----------



## magicwhisper

merry christmas everyone :xmas7::xmas6:


----------



## bumpin2012

Well ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_363514598402382.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations! :pink:


----------



## gaves99

IT'S A GIRL!!! :pink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to the xmas reveals!


----------



## bumpin2012

All girls!

It's funny but the first part of the month is almost ALL boys, then ALL girls through the middle...wonder what the last bit will be


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations to all the pink bumps! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats to everyone finding the gender today!

I hope you all spend a better, happier Christmas than me. I got food poisoning last night. It was terrifying, at some point I seriously thought I was going to die because my heart was beating at a very irregular rhythm.
But I'm all good today. Exhausted and still a bit dehydrated, but good. Baby's moving too, which is very reassuring.
Shoul've gone to the hospital but in the midst of it all I never seriously thought about it... Just wanted it to be over.


----------



## x__amour

So sorry Fleur! Feel better. :hugs:


----------



## bluebrown

Merry Christmas everyone! Just wanted to add to the team pink, we're having twin girls due May 2nd


----------



## bumpin2012

Welcome Bluebrown! Congrats on twins! I think your our only set :)


----------



## MerryMint

Congrats on all the girls, ladies!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations on the girls :)!

I can't sleep! Been up all night with blocked nose and ears :( I hate being ill


----------



## x__amour

Me too Hannah! I started a sore throat 2 days ago and while that's died down, I've got full blown coughs, sniffles and stuffy head. Poor LO caught it too. :(

Feel better! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww babe! I feel your pain 100% I have the exact same! Just been sick :( but not proper sick, Ava had it a couple of days before and I'm doing everything she did :( 

Hope you all feel better too. Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats to all the pink :pink: bumps!!! 10 days left until I find out myself!! :happydance:

Look after yourselves Hannah and x_amour!! :coffee:


----------



## magicwhisper

sorry everyone had been ill. i got food poisoning a few weeks ago so i know how awful it is. :hugs:

i hope everyone had a good christmas

the gender reveal went well, everyone is excited for us and very happy :happydance:


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats on all the team pink ladies!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! Congrats on all the team pinks! 

I worry a little that I haven't felt baby move yet. Maybe once or twice. I checked heart rate this morning and was able to find it straight away. Guess she's not as strong as my boys were at this point :shrug: I'm also concerned that she doesn't seem to be moving up any. Heart beat is still doing at panty line. 

I know its rude to ask :) but what has everyone gained so far? Me five pounds! I feel like its more around 30 though. My breasts went from DD to H, my OH took a casual pic of me the other day and it was insane how fat my face looks!! My stomach also looked chubby instead of round :nope: I haven't been eating the best so I should really try from now on!


----------



## x__amour

daddiesgift, I wouldn't be worried about movement too much, it's still pretty early! And about 5-6lbs. :flow:


----------



## FleurDeMai

I've no idea what I gained so far... It was 5-6lbs at my last appointment two weeks ago, then I'm sure I gained some more, but with the sickness yesterday I think I might have lost some weight... My bump does look smaller than two days ago.


----------



## Excalibur

Fleur - Sorry to hear about the food poisoning, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Blue - Congratulations on double team pink :pink: :happydance:


----------



## stouffer

I have gained 8lbs (last checked at 18 weeks) which is exactly on target for my pre-pregnancy weight. 

I do not want to weigh myself for a couple of weeks now though! I'm sure I'll have put on a couple of pounds more than I should have over Christmas so I'll give it a week or two to even out again ;)


----------



## daddiesgift

I usually don't gain anything till 20 weeks then I gain 40 pounds from 20 weeks till birth :haha: :dohh: so I guess I feel five pounds already may be a bad sign for me :haha: thankfully I can just make a New Years resolution to eat better and be more active :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've gained about 16lbs :shock: I'm actually kinda happy with that, I gained double that by now with Ava! :/


----------



## magicwhisper

i have no idea and i dread to think :rofl:


----------



## Phantom

I have no idea how much I've gained because I don't know what I started at. But I know that I lost 2 lbs this last month.

Still waiting for my doctor to call with my scan results. :nope:


----------



## emalou90

Oh phantom sorry it's not been a nice experience. It's such a shame!


----------



## Excalibur

I have no idea what I have gained.


----------



## emalou90

Excalibur said:


> I have no idea what I have gained.

Me either! 
Think I'd be depressed if I knew :haha:
Ignorance is bliss - focusing on losing it after baby! :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

22 weeks today :) this preganany is flying


----------



## daddiesgift

You ladies that don't know are lucky! I'm weighed in at every single appointment I have and told how much I've gained! And also warned to not gain as much as last time :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've been warned not to gain as much as last time :/ I gained by the stone last time :/ Uhoh


----------



## nic18

I've gained absolutley nothing :(


----------



## SweetV

I had put on 10 lbs by my 16 week appt and 15 at my 20. I put on 40 total with DS. My job requires a fair deal of physical activity and I find when I can't do it I put on the weight very quickly. On the plus side after going back to work with DS I lost it just as quickly.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've put on about 10lb, well that was before Xmas it's probably a lot more now!!

As feeling a little anxious so had a quick go on the Doppler this morning. Managed to hear the HB for a few seconds before lil wriggler swam away so much better now.


----------



## emalou90

Baby is wiggling so much she's making me feel a bit sicky!! Haha I don't miss that feeling.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:nope:I love being sick in the morning :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Brushing my teeth is turning into Russian roulette, will it make me sick today or won't it? Only one way to find out:D


----------



## daddiesgift

When I'd feel sick brushing teeth I'd just skip brushing my tongue and use little to no tooth paste. Seems its the taste of the toothpaste that makes me feel like puking! :haha: 

I'm pretty sure I felt baby moving for a good ten minutes yesterday while I was laying on the couch! I hope it gets more frequent from here on out!


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't brush my teeth until after 10am otherwise I throw up this pregnancy xx


----------



## emalou90

Seriously cannot believe admin closed that obvious troll thread after I said troll. "Pregnant?"
I contacted them ages ago and got no reply! The thread was in the wrong place anyway.
Vent over haha.


----------



## mayb_baby

So we got engaged :cloud9:
OH prosed on Christmas day it was such a shock.
Here's the dress I got for our family engagement meal, feeling huge but blah better to look pregnant and flaunt bump then try and cover it and just look fat. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







1510869_716843651673981_1840476845_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## x__amour

So excited for you Lorna, such a gorgeous ring too. :D
And you look great, your bump is adorable.


----------



## daddiesgift

You have such a definite bump! You don't look fat at all! Congrats on your engagement


----------



## mayb_baby

Thanks everyone :)
I just feel huge, I have gained 12lb already


----------



## nic18

lovely bump Lorna :)
congratulations :D! !


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations! That's a beautiful bump too!


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - You and me both haha and that's my plan, I did start Slimming World just before I found out I was pregnant, I know it's safe to do during pregnancy but I thought it would be better if I quit and then started again after baby is born :D

Maybe_baby - Congratulations on your Engagement! :cloud9:

Love your bump! :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats may_baby!


----------



## mayb_baby

Thanks girls it was such a shock but I am over the moon although we won't be getting married until 2017:haha:
We will have been together 10years, 3 years engaged :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Beautiful bump! 

Congratulations hunny :) xxx


----------



## emalou90

Excalibur said:


> Emalou - You and me both haha and that's my plan, I did start Slimming World just before I found out I was pregnant, I know it's safe to do during pregnancy but I thought it would be better if I quit and then started again after baby is born :D

That's it! 
Everyone will put on weight differently so I'm not stressing too much :thumbup:
Then back to properly healthy eating as soon as baby is born!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm starting healthy eating after Christmas otherwise I'm gonna end up the size of a house eating takeaways :blush:


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img11/7381/i2je.jpg

22 weeks. <3


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - I'm totally with you there! :D

Hannah - Good plan :D 

Amour - Happy 22 weeks :D


----------



## nic18

happy 22weeks :)


----------



## emalou90

After a few days off for Xmas my hips and back were feeling well rested.
Back to work today and bang, killer soreness and can hardly walk :(
WHAT AM I GOING TO DOOOOO -drama queen.
Physio on Tuesday which all I can do is hope they give me a crutch for my bad days!
Do you reckon you can just ask for one? I'm sure it would do me the world of good for when I can hardly put a leg in front of the other.

Sorry to moan ladies!


----------



## magicwhisper

i hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Happy 22 weeks Shannon x
Agh my tickers moved up :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Phantom: any update?

Emalou: I get really bad pain in my tailbone, caused by SI joint movement... only relief I've gotten is from a chiropractor...


----------



## Lilly12

I hit my toe while opening the door the other day and it ripped off my big toe nail :(
Hurts so bad I can barely walk!


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: That is so sore :(
Ice pack and rest it up for a bit as it's probably bruised too :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hope it feels better em
Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Lilly - Ouch! That sounds painful! :(


----------



## gaves99

Getting nervous over here! I had that nasty bug on Sunday/Monday last week. Didnt start eating substance until prob Wednesday.. STILL haven't gone to the bathroom! Started taking fiber 3 days ago (which typically works for me!), and went to pharmacist Sat night who gave me stool softener and prune juice. STILL nada. I was on zofran earlier this week so that did it. Any tip, tricks or suggestions!?!?


----------



## daddiesgift

A cup of coffee? That usually makes me have to poo :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

pure orange juice works for me :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Grapes work well!


----------



## gaves99

I will try anything at this point! I just did warm prune juice (EWW), warm water with lemon, oatmeal, cereal with MILK (im lactose intolerant lol), just made coffee, looking for "roughage" items in fridge and more colace. Once I go, I prob wont stop!!! lol


----------



## ltrip84

I felt my baby boy move Friday for the first time @ 21w3d! Finally!

Gaves, apple juice has always helped me.


----------



## gaves99

Glad you finally feel something. Same here. It went from maybe thats it, to her kicking the crap out of me! Every morning and bedtime. DH felt her the other night too!! Its such a strange and amazing feeling!!!


----------



## ltrip84

gaves99 said:


> Glad you finally feel something. Same here. It went from maybe thats it, to her kicking the crap out of me! Every morning and bedtime. DH felt her the other night too!! Its such a strange and amazing feeling!!!


Everyone keeps telling me I will be annoyed by it after a while- especially when I'm trying to sleep, but I don't know. It's hard for me to imagine that I won't be amazed by it every single time.


----------



## Madrid98

Grapes work well!


----------



## Excalibur

Gaves - That is exactly how I was after I had the bug, I just waited it out until I could use the bathroom again, it was so painful!


----------



## daddiesgift

I never really got annoyed by movements but sometimes for sure it made it hard to get comfortable in bed! Or even sitting really I'd have legs and feet stretched out in my ribs it would hurt so I'd always have to sit reclined a little. But I was never really woke up by movements that I couldn't stop by just rolling over. Sometimes the movements gave me motion sickness :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

OMG or when I'd get kicked in the bladder/cervix so hard I'd pee on myself :haha: but out of three pregnancies I've only peed a little on myself three times.... So far :haha:


----------



## nic18

orange juice helps me to!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

The only decent BM I've had over the last couple of weeks was after indulging in a take away pizza. Think it was all the grease .

Other than that I'm on about once every 2/3 days and doesn't feel like a proper full BM IYKWIM

Started the probiotic yoghurt drinks yesterday and eating lots of fruit and veg do hoping things will improve.


----------



## Excalibur

I would never get annoyed by feeling movements! :shock:


----------



## mayb_baby

Kicks are visible and sharp/uncomfortable like he's really pushing far out.


----------



## Lilly12

Layla's kicks are visible from the outside too :) pretty cool!
She keeps on pushing out though which is annoying, kinda feel like braxton hicks except it's only where the baby is at that moment .


----------



## mayb_baby

This is like sharb jabs he holds for a min or so with a hand/toot pushing out too far lol or he does it with his body (huge lump lol) he must be really far forward


----------



## JLeeCT

Haven't been around for awhile, but thought I should remove myself from this group.

Last week (20w1d) my husband and I had to terminate our pregnancy due to a genetic syndrome that was 100% incompatible with life. 

It was my first pregnancy after struggles with infertility, but I am hopeful that things will heal quickly and we will have a healthy little one soon.

Happy and healthy pregnancies to all of you ladies.


----------



## MerryMint

Oh, JLeeCT, I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking. I hope your physical recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry to hear that JLee :hugs:


----------



## Phantom

bumpin2012 said:


> Phantom: any update?
> 
> Emalou: I get really bad pain in my tailbone, caused by SI joint movement... only relief I've gotten is from a chiropractor...

Nope. Still waiting for them to call. :cry:


I'm so sorry you've had to go through that JLeeCT. I hope you recover well.


----------



## HannahGraceee

JLee :( I'm so sorry you had to go through that xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi ladies ive been a no show on here for a while so just thought id pop in and say hello and wish you all the best for 2014 (is NYE here in Australia atm) x0


----------



## bumpin2012

JleeCT I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## daddiesgift

Phantom- can you call them?? I'd be calling two times a day till they told me something!


----------



## gaves99

YAY! Starting out the New Year right.. was finally able to poop!!! :happydance: I just text DH to say to bring home a sticker for my potty chart! lol :haha:

HAPPY NEW YEARS LADIES! Here is to an amazing 2014 for all of us, our families and new babies!! :hugs: Glad I found you all!!!


----------



## Excalibur

JLee - I'm so sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Anyone have any exciting plans tonight? As of tomorrow, we will all be due in the year!


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - We are just having a relaxed night tonight, Tyler is fast asleep in bed and me and the OH are shattered, don't think we will be awake to bring in the New Year :sleep:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ava's at nannys for a party! Me and OH had a little walk just now and made non alcoholic cocktails :lol: I'll be in bed soon lol 

2014 we will have babies!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

x__amour said:


> Anyone have any exciting plans tonight? As of tomorrow, we will all be due in the year!

I think I'll be falling asleep on the sofa somewhere around 11ish so that hubby can wake me just enough for the zombie walk to bed.


----------



## Rosie06

Happy new year ladies!!! WERE GOING TO HAVE OUR BABIES THIS YEAR :D :D :D


----------



## nic18

happy new year :) x


----------



## emalou90

Happy baby year!!!!! :)


----------



## x__amour

Happy New Years!

Wahey, due this year! 4 months, 3 days! :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy new year! :) I woke up with leaky nipples :|


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy New year's! We spent the night trying to convince our toddler that he really does need sleep. My resolution is to find a solution to his refusal to sleep longer than a few hours at a time!


----------



## nic18

22weeks today, will post bump pic later :)


----------



## schultzie18

Happy New Year's! Babies due this year!


----------



## Starry Night

Happy New Years! Last night my dh and i did nothing. I think I was in bed by 9.

I know I haven't been on this thread in aaaaages but thought I'd update that my scan is tomorrow and yes, I'm hoping to find out the gender! But I may have to wait for the result as the hospital only recently started to reveal gender and they don't always do it during the scan. They may make me wait for my doctor to tell me at my next appointment. It depends on the technician. So we'll see. 

I do know I won't be getting a print out. Kind of disappointed as I got several with my son but I lived in a different part of the country at the time. I have the option of buying a CD for $50 (!!!??) but I don't want a cd's worth. I just want one. Oh well.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Happy new year to you all. Was thinking today how different next NY will be as a parent and the year we ll be able to look back on. It's very exciting! Only 1 more day to get through till our 20 week scan and hopefully gender reveal. 

A little anxious pre-scan that everything will be OK but trying to stay sane about it.


----------



## Excalibur

Happy New Year! We will all be having our babies this year! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## bumpin2012

Hahaha... New year's before baby: up past midnight, out with friends, and a kiss :)

After: in pjs by 8, bed at 930 kiss goodnight... I'm lame


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry night, I had to buy the CD too! Such a piss off

Where are you from?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm from Manitoba. I used to live in Southern Ontario. The crazy thing with our hospital is there are two departments and one will give you a free print out and the other won't. Standard anatomy scans are done in the u/s department and they won't give you one. They also used to be the ones that refused to tell gender at all. But at the same hospital was a "fetal assessment" department that was a u/s section just for pregnancy. I had to go there at 34 weeks (we moved to Manitoba in my 3rd tri with ds) and they told us the gender and gave us 3 print outs and dh could be in there the entire exam. It's the same hospital! So stranger.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Happy New Year!
We went to a party in OH's family and I spent almost the whole time talking about pregnancy and babies with his cousins. It was nice, despite being told over and over again by one of them (who's 31w pregnant with her 3rd) that I wouldn't be able to breastfeed or have a natural birth because I'm "too small". Oh yeah? Watch me!


----------



## emalou90

Under instruction to take it easy by the physio
Wear a maternity belt to support my back and hips as my muscles arent supporting them for me. Because of my underlying lower back issue and pregnancy.
Oh and sit myself on a gym ball when I can :thumbup:

Now to find a maternity belt!


----------



## stouffer

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow! Going to stay team yellow but if I see something I see it ;)
I'm back to work today. I hope the day goes quickly!


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry Night said:


> I'm from Manitoba. I used to live in Southern Ontario. The crazy thing with our hospital is there are two departments and one will give you a free print out and the other won't. Standard anatomy scans are done in the u/s department and they won't give you one. They also used to be the ones that refused to tell gender at all. But at the same hospital was a "fetal assessment" department that was a u/s section just for pregnancy. I had to go there at 34 weeks (we moved to Manitoba in my 3rd tri with ds) and they told us the gender and gave us 3 print outs and dh could be in there the entire exam. It's the same hospital! So stranger.

I figured you had to be Canadian! My hospital works much the same way. Im in Halifax (for now) The hospital here will tell you, but not during the scan, they forward to report to your OB and they will tell you. They wont provide pictures during a routine scan, but if you have to go to the Fetal Assessment Unit, they will AND they will tell you gender.

My OB has a old school machine in her office, so she tends to take extra peeks throughout your pregnancy, but no pictures :(

Im going to be moving to Regina after this baby is born!


----------



## bumpin2012

FleurDeMai said:


> Happy New Year!
> We went to a party in OH's family and I spent almost the whole time talking about pregnancy and babies with his cousins. It was nice, despite being told over and over again by one of them (who's 31w pregnant with her 3rd) that I wouldn't be able to breastfeed or have a natural birth because I'm "too small". Oh yeah? Watch me!

What a shame! I know of very tiny women who have had natural births AND breasfed without issue. a good friend of mine exclusively breastfed TWINS and she is a super tiny woman!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm sure breast size doesn't affect milk supply. And they grow in pregnancy. I went from an A cup to a C cup and stayed there. I did have some supply issues though I think that had to do with my son's refusal to nurse and I couldn't pump (nothing would come out) so I think it just never came in properly.

I'm not sure size is always that big a deal. My mom was supposed to have a c-section with me because she was "too tiny" but she went into labour the day before the surgery and I came out. I think I did rip her to shreds but I came out.

bumpin - my OB in Ontario had a machine too and he gave me a print out. But he only did it at the first appointment for dating purposes. I also got print outs for my 12 week scan and they don't even offer those here. The downs screening is just done by blood work. HOWEVER, Manitoba provides everything you need in the hospital. I don't have to bring diapers or even formula (if you want to go that route) or pads. I packed my bag by Ontario standards and the nurses just laughed at me. I had the messiest room in the entire ward. lol


----------



## x__amour

FleurDeMai said:


> Happy New Year!
> We went to a party in OH's family and I spent almost the whole time talking about pregnancy and babies with his cousins. It was nice, despite being told over and over again by one of them (who's 31w pregnant with her 3rd) that I wouldn't be able to breastfeed or have a natural birth because I'm "too small". Oh yeah? Watch me!

I wouldn't worry! My mom is Korean and is 4'11" and 80lbs and had 6 kids, her first at 15, all vaginally. She also breast fed all of us. Don't let anyone bring you down! :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

I wish someone would drill it in to everyone and stop telling people that "your boobs Are too small" etc
Milk comes in after birth (usually) and if your baby wants more, your body will make more  most of the time unless there is an underlying issue.


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Under instruction to take it easy by the physio
> Wear a maternity belt to support my back and hips as my muscles arent supporting them for me. Because of my underlying lower back issue and pregnancy.
> Oh and sit myself on a gym ball when I can :thumbup:
> 
> Now to find a maternity belt!

pretty much what they said to me!

did they not provide a belt they ordered one in for me, im not aloud to wear it when sat only when up and about and the combination of the tubigrip and the belt does help x


----------



## emalou90

Rosie06 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Under instruction to take it easy by the physio
> Wear a maternity belt to support my back and hips as my muscles arent supporting them for me. Because of my underlying lower back issue and pregnancy.
> Oh and sit myself on a gym ball when I can :thumbup:
> 
> Now to find a maternity belt!
> 
> pretty much what they said to me!
> 
> did they not provide a belt they ordered one in for me, im not aloud to wear it when sat only when up and about and the combination of the tubigrip and the belt does help xClick to expand...

That's good you got one! I think the reason why you are only allowed to wear it standing is because they have to be adjusted for sitting and standing. I'm going to adjust mine for standing because that's when I have the most pain and then if I really really need to sit then I'll slack it off. (Will be hard to do in a customer facing job haha)
I have to buy my own so I hope I buy the right sort of one, she advised the one that doesn't cover bump as it'll cause undue pressure as she wants me to wear it quite tightly.

Time to start the exercising tonight :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

stouffer said:


> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow! Going to stay team yellow but if I see something I see it ;)
> I'm back to work today. I hope the day goes quickly!

Me too! 8.30 am I will be at the hospital anxiously watching the screen hoping everything is OK.

We are hoping to find out gender though.


----------



## daddiesgift

If your body grows the baby it can birth the baby! Now a doctor using the excuse "your too small" in order to just do a csection is a different story! So I'd do my research in case someone tells you that. "Too small pelvis for big baby" is a joke! 

Also there's been research done that women with large breasts have more trouble than women with small breasts! So the idea that small breasts mean no milk and big breasts mean lots of milk is also a myth. 

So I'd tell anyone to shove it who told me I'm too small to so something! Although me personally am not a small woman :haha: 

Four days till anatomy scan!!! :dance:


----------



## nic18

scan again tomorrow, hope he cooperates a bit better than at 20week scan!


----------



## Excalibur

Stouffer - Hope everything goes well at your 20 week scan tomorrow :D 

Wannabe Mommy - Hope everything goes well at your 20 week scan too :D

I have got big boobs and I found it difficult to Breastfeed Tyler, he did have a tongue tie though which didn't make it easy but I am going to try again this time. I think women with small boobs find it a lot easier to breast feed, just my opinion ;)


----------



## bumpin2012

I have large boobs, and breastfeeding was a epic failure for me. G refused all attempts, and I was able to pump very little. Breast size has NOTHING to do ability.

My friend is someone that is too tiny to have a vaginal birth. Her daughter was an ecs after 2 days of Labour. Her daughter had a huge bruise from getting wedged into her pelvis. But most women's hips. Move to provide an opening wide enough for baby's head. Her hips didn't budge.


----------



## stouffer

emalou90 - I have the 'serola' belt. I think it was £30 from Amazon. It goes under the bump and I find it does stabilise my pelvis pretty well.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi Ladies!!! Happy New Year to you all!

I was having all sorts of baby talk over the holidays, and just haven't been on since before Christmas. There is a lot going on in here! Like the girl boom, for example. I thought the boys had taken charge of this month, but it seems the girls took back control. 

I'm still in shock I will be laying eyes on my sweet baby boy in just a few short months!!:happydance:

On a side note, my sister-in-law revealed she was preggo over the holidays. My husbands sister is due in Feb., I'm due in May, and his brother wife is due in July. His side of the family is already quite large, so I'm so excited about what this year is bringing!! 3 more kids to an already large crowd...haha. Grandma and Grandpa need to grow a few more arms before we all pop.:haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Well, had my scan today and everything looks great. But the technician wouldn't tell me the gender! I have to wait for my doctor to read the official report at my next appointment in 2 weeks. He did say he knew what it was. What a tease!

Personally, I would guess girl. My son was so obviously a boy. But we have to wait to see.


----------



## x__amour

Starry Night, that's crazy! If he knew it, I don't understand why he wouldn't tell you! :shrug:


----------



## precious_baby

May 3rd with my rainbow baby, she wasn't planned but I had two dental xrays without a lead apron and I did not know I was carrying. I feel that my baby will be okay though and I hope I am right. I am 23 weeks pregnant this week. I can't wait to meet her already!!!


----------



## Starry Night

x__amour said:


> Starry Night, that's crazy! If he knew it, I don't understand why he wouldn't tell you! :shrug:

It's hospital policy. They're not allowed. But my OB will be able to tell me at my next appointment in 2 weeks. It will be a tough wait! I did get a clear view of the potty shot but it's so tough to tell. My DS was very obviously a boy and this one was not so clear so it makes me think girl but I really can't say.


----------



## emalou90

Anyone else having stomach cramp/aches when needing BM?
Ergh it's horrible, can't wait for it to lay off with the pains.
Totally pregnancy related I'm sure as I'm usually a once/twice a week girl without pains and now it's almost everyday all of a sudden.
Sorry for tmi everyone!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

40 mins till my 20 week scan and I'm so nervous!


----------



## emalou90

Good luck wannabe mommy  try not to be nervous!


For ladies in the UK, I was bumbling through the argos clearance/price cuts and for those who are breast (expressing or whatever) or bottle. Tommee tippee closer to nature bottles are going cheap. Pink, blue and regulars!
I used them with my daughter and I loved them. 

Plus they have bouncers and swings for cheaper too. Grab stuff while it's going cheap, you can always sell it on if you find something else or don't like it when baby arrives.
Thought I'd share the discounts :)

Edit: just reserved and bought some bottles, the pink ones are advertised with a line of flowers but actually they are there newer design with ladybirds and flowers  beautiful as usual.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

All OK so far. Been sent to walk around cos can't check the kidneys or see between legs but everything so far is perfect and baby is healthy!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

We are team pink too!


----------



## emalou90

Congratulations !!!! :pink:


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations :pink:


----------



## Starry Night

Wow! Another team pink! Congrats!!!! Glad the baby looked well.

Gah! I can seriously not wait to find out what team I'm joining.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Starry Night, I can't imagine him knowing and not telling you the gender...hospital policy or not! That seems like torture, haha.

Wannabe - Congrats on finding out it's a girl!! So exciting!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Mrs.stefka said:


> Starry Night, I can't imagine him knowing and not telling you the gender...hospital policy or not! That seems like torture

Agreed! You will find out soon though and it will be so exciting, even more so for the wait.


----------



## stouffer

I'm pleased to report my scan went well. Baby is measuring a few days behind. They want to move my EDD by 4 days but I know my dates so I'm just sticking with those as far as I'm concerned.

I'm still officially team yellow but I thought I glimpsed boy parts!

Also I found out the placenta is anterior which is a huge surprise for me because I've been feeling this LO since 12 weeks and OH has felt kickd since about 16 weeks.


----------



## nic18

had my second 20week scan, he cooperated this time so we could get all his right measurements :)

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG_20140103_052541_zps5851ed10.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

stouffer said:


> I'm pleased to report my scan went well. Baby is measuring a few days behind. They want to move my EDD by 4 days but I know my dates so I'm just sticking with those as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm still officially team yellow but I thought I glimpsed boy parts!
> 
> Also I found out the placenta is anterior which is a huge surprise for me because I've been feeling this LO since 12 weeks and OH has felt kickd since about 16 weeks.

Your LO must be very strong then! Congrats on the great scan! :)

nic18 - glad that they got everything this time!


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> had my second 20week scan, he cooperated this time so we could get all his right measurements :)
> 
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG_20140103_052541_zps5851ed10.jpg

Great :thumbup: so pleased for you! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - Glad to hear that everything went well at your scan, that's a shame that they wouldn't tell you the gender though and that you have to wait 2 weeks! :( 

Wannabe Mommy - Congratulations on team pink! :pink: :happydance: 

Stouffer - Glad to hear that your scan went well, can't wait to find out wether it was boy parts that you saw :winkwink: 

Nic - Lovely scan pic! Glad they were able to get all the measurements that they needed this time :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

23weeks today and boom, conjunctivitis :(
On a brighter note baby will be viable this day next week :D


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_Baby - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry night: they wouldn't tell me during, but my ob had the report the next day and would have called if I wanted to know right away. Can you try calling their office and see if they will tell you over the phone?


----------



## Phantom

Is anyone else getting frequent Braxton hicks? I've been getting them for a couple weeks now but I'm not sure if I should be worried. I'm only 20 weeks and they're so noticeable.


----------



## Lilly12

Yea I do when my bladder is full !
Never noticed them with DD


----------



## stouffer

I haven't had BH yet. I don't remember having them at all with my first baby so I don't really know what they feel like.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhh I'm going back to work Monday! :( after 3 weeks off!


----------



## nic18

Hannah that sucks :(!
I haven't had any BH yet!


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Sorry to hear that you are going back to work after 3 weeks off! :(

I haven't had any BH yet, although I don't recall having them with Tyler either.


----------



## x__amour

I have had BH for a few months now, mostly after DTD.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I've had BH for a few weeks now. They're barely noticeable for me though, I'm sure sometimes I get them and I don't know it.

Could it be that my cats actually hear baby move? This week it happened a few times I was sitting with one of the kittens on my lap, and when baby started kicking, they'd stare at my bump and move away an inch or two, like they do when there's a big noise... Though they're never _on_ my belly. Just near it.


----------



## bumpin2012

Phantom, have you found out baby's gender yet?


----------



## Excalibur

Fleur - That is so cute about your cats and your bump! Probably wondering what is in your tummy :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahha thanks girls! It's not that bad I surpose I go back on half term in 4 weeks lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Just thought id update, we are team pink :)

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/VELAZQUEZSHANNON20140102105231780_zps9cbf96e4.jpg


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

ShanandBoc said:


> Just thought id update, we are team pink :)
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/VELAZQUEZSHANNON20140102105231780_zps9cbf96e4.jpg

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just checked the first page and the girls have taken over. Wonder if there's any science behind the earlier babies being boys and the later babies being girls?


----------



## Excalibur

Shan - Congratulations on being team pink! :pink:

Lovely scan pic! :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations on Team :pink:! :D


----------



## Lilly12

I also have an anterior placenta again but have been feeling baby move from 15 weeks on.
With Aleena I didn't feel a thing until 20 weeks..
Turns out my placenta is higher this time so baby can kick low & I'll feel it just fine!


----------



## daddiesgift

Felt baby kick from the outside today! :dance: 

Tomorrow is my anatomy scan so nervous and excited. Be happy to just see baby


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Yay for feeling baby kicking from the outside! :happydance:

Good luck at your scan tomorrow, hope everything goes well :D


----------



## nic18

yay for feeling movement:)! good luck at scan:)


----------



## emalou90

Feel stressed out girls! 
Lots to think about working or not working, giving up my car or keeping it! Bah
Feel v emotional!


----------



## x__amour

Em. :hugs:

I know the feeling. I quit my job and sold my brand new car shortly after I became pregnant with #2. 
It's always a hard decision but do what will make you happier in the long run!

---

I feel baby inching closer and closer to my rib cage. :haha:
Not looking forward to those little feet getting caught like DD did!


----------



## daddiesgift

We're buying me a "family" vehicle in the next two months, but OH wants to sell our car now after I get the bigger one to get him a fancy new car :dohh: so I know that stress! I work from home as an in home daycare provider for the military so I'm grateful I get income while staying home with my own kids but taking care of other kids while pregnant is exhausting in itself :sleep: I don't know how women manage working outside of the home while pregnant! I'd collapse daily :haha: 

Tomorrow is also my midwife appt so ill be bringing up my extreme exhaustion to her. I know on a level I should be tired but this is extreme. I also have full body aches a lot and always feel freezing. Though where we live now is in the 70s so its not because of winter :haha: hopefully she can help somehow


----------



## Starry Night

I could never work full time while pregnant. I'm so exhausted all the time. I think I'd be falling asleep at my desk. lol

Lately I've been struggling with headaches. They aren't horrible but they do get to me after awhile. I don't want to overdo it with the Tylenol but sometimes I just need to take something. Like today. My head was just pounding to the point where I couldn't keep my eyes open.


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm working full time (shiftwork), and babysitting my friends 2 year old (she babysits my son) - exhausted doesn't even begin to explain... Plus my 20 month old doesn't seem to believe in sleeping... 

Good luck with your scan daddiesgift!

Starrynight- Hope the headaches ease up. Are you drinking enough fluids? Even an extra cup of water a day can help significantly


----------



## daddiesgift

I have the WORSE trapped gas Ive ever had in my life! My abdomen is visibly swollen :cry: Even my chest hurts


----------



## Starry Night

I am trying to drink more water. I have a giant water bottle that I got for Christmas and I fill it up and can usually empty it at least once. I'd say it holds 500 to 700mL. Not sure if that is enough though.

I still get nauseous though and wonder if that could cause headaches.


----------



## Lilly12

I think you should be drinking about 2 liters of water when pregnant per day!
500 ml a day is def not enough & could very well be the cause of your headaches!


----------



## bumpin2012

I drink closer to 2 L a day, any less and I get mad headaches. it sounds like you probably need to be drinking more


----------



## x__amour

daddiesgift, I hate that! I've had that once or twice and it made me want to cry, it was awful. Hope it goes away soon. :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

x__amour said:


> Em. :hugs:
> 
> I know the feeling. I quit my job and sold my brand new car shortly after I became pregnant with #2.
> It's always a hard decision but do what will make you happier in the long run!
> 
> ---
> 
> I feel baby inching closer and closer to my rib cage. :haha:
> Not looking forward to those little feet getting caught like DD did!

It works out better if I'm not working. But that means selling my lovely car and saving for a new one in 6 months time (not long and can use hubbies as he rides a Harley in the nice weather) 
Childcare will cripple us and I can't up my hours to cover it so there's been a lot of talk about quitting and making the most of the time with baby number two.

Not bothered about my job much but it's very stressful not knowing what to do for the best yet. Sorry to be moany!!

I can feel my LO near ribs too!!!


----------



## stouffer

I'm lucky in that I'm self-employed and can work my own hours so I don't have to give up work.

However the huge downside is that I will not be able to take maternity leave without giving up the business I've worked on for the last 12 years. I'm worried how I'll cope juggling 2 kids and work.


----------



## Starry Night

2L of water a day?? Oh my goodness, I'm going to be living on the toilet. I do drink other liquids too but I they're not as hydrating as water. I had a huge water aversion in first tri and now I just don't think of it. I'd rather have milk or iced tea.


----------



## Lilly12

Yep 2 liters of water a day.. If I don't drink enough, I get headaches , even when not pregnant!


----------



## magicwhisper

week juice if you dont like water /squash 
ibs was playing up last night, first time since being pregnant 

i am also starting to feel outside movements when she does big kicks :D


----------



## FleurDeMai

Yesterday baby finally decided to move up and now he isn't pressing on my bladder anymore, what a relief! Drinking 2L sounds more manageable now. Before that, I couldn't drink a glass of water without going to the bathroom twice.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm going to need to measure how much water my water bottle holds because the thought of drinking 4 of those in one day has me nervous. I like water now but if I drink too much I feel like it's going to overflow. :haha: I'm hoping I underestimated the size and that it's more like 1L because 2 of those bottles seems doable. Some days I already drink 1 1/2 worth of water if you include what I drink throughout the night (I wake up a lot and take a drink each time)


----------



## Phantom

After a long wait (ultrasound was the 23rd of Dec), and the hospital not faxing the results to my ob causing me to have to sit and wait in the exam room while they looked everywhere for them, we have some answers.

Baby measured at 18 weeks 6 days but I don't remember how far along I was when I got the ultrasound. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







sprout18weeks3.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats on team pink, Phantom! Glad you were finally able to get some answers!!

As for me, I'm pretty sure my child is going to be a ninja! He moves and kicks constantly...even to where is keeps me awake at night. I hope we will be able to feel the movements on the outside soon. My LO is dying to feel baby kick!


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay! Phantom, glad you finally have some answers :)


----------



## bumpin2012

PS, you were about probably 18 +6 at your scan. I was 19+6 on the 23rd.


----------



## daddiesgift

So glad you finally found out Phantom! Congrats on team pink!!

Our ultrasound today went great! Measuring on time, perfectly healthy and still a girl!!! :dance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations on team pink :) finally knowing must be so nice!

I love hearing about lovely scans :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

First day back at work, I feel so tired it's unreal. Ava's had me up
And had me up and dad about 100 times getting her to sleep :/ so fun not


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations on team pink!

I've just realised I'm now at 23 weeks! The same week I'm turning 23, I like the coincidence.
Baby's not kicking as much as before, but he's moving constantly... sometimes we can _see_ limbs dragging from the outside, I didn't think it would happen that early.


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations Phantom! :pink:

I am having an awful day. :(

I keep having constant nightmares, it makes me scared to sleep. Then when I woke up and ate my lip was burning and I noticed that I have a cold sore! I've never had a cold sore before except one time 3 years ago I accidentally kissed DH when he had one and it wasn't healed. I know once you get them, it's always dormant in your body but I've never had one by myself. I guess maybe something in pregnancy triggered it? I get very, very sick with them bringing out the true "fever" in "fever blisters". Ugh.

On the other hand, I've had a crazy baby the past few days! Making my belly dance like crazy. :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6_m_PvREBQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## emalou90

That's a lovely video hun!! :-D


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Hope you feel better today and are not as stressed out :hugs: 

Starry - Hope the headaches ease up soon, I know how you feel, I suffer from a lot of headaches myself :(

Daddiesgift - Sorry to hear about the trapped gas, hope it lets up soon!

MagicWhisper - Yay for feeling outside kicks!

Phantom - Congratulations on team pink! :pink: :happydance: 

Fleur - Happy 23 weeks! That's great that it is also your 23rd birthday this week too! 

Amour - Sorry to hear about the coldsore, lovely video though! So cute! :cloud9:


----------



## gaves99

Amour, what a great video! Make me smile. TONS of movement huh!? :thumbup: I dont think I see her like that yet. Thats awesome!!


----------



## emalou90

Thanks exc. hope you're doing ok?

I'm currently sat on lunch at work contemplating if I can carry on standing up all day or not :(

I'm not usually this bloody miserable :( but the pain really takes it's toll. Whoever has had this before would totally relate.
I feel bad if I tell my manager I want to go home but my mind isn't on the job at all!!


----------



## Madrid98

This thread is moving too fast for me!! Hope all of you are doing great!!!

Yesterday we found out we're team blue!! Delighted with the news!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats on team blue!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Amour - Great video. It looks like you have a really happy babe in there. I can't wait to be able to see the kicks and movements like that!

Madrid- Congrats on team blue!! We need to bring the boy count back up! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - You're welcome. I'm doing great thank you :D

It can really take it's toll on your body if you are stood up all day, is there no way you could sit down or anything? :(

Madrid - Congratulations on team blue! :blue:


----------



## emalou90

Ugh unfortunately no. Too busy.
Ordered my support belt and am resting at home today thankfully!


----------



## daddiesgift

Finally half way!!! Slowest pregnancy ever :haha:


----------



## nic18

23weeks today :)
I've defiantly popped!

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG_20140108_032735_zps5d4e098b.jpg


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Adorable bump!!


----------



## maria2611

Not been on here for ages!
Had anatomy scan today. All healthy, and baby is a little girl :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats, Maria!! I can't believe we have ANOTHER girl in here. It's a girl boom for sure.


----------



## nic18

Maria, congratulations on team pink :)


----------



## emalou90

Lovely bumpage Nic!


----------



## Starry Night

I know I don't know the gender yet but I'm feeling convinced I'll be joining team pink too. We couldn't see anything between the legs and when we said that the tech just smiled and said "it's not an exact science" so I'm guessing he wrote "girl" in the report. He had said he knew what the gender was and only backtracked when we started guessing girl...and it was obvious we were getting excited by those guesses. LOL I've been "feeling" girl the entire pregnancy so it will be interesting to see if intuition is right. I was right with DS....

amour - love that video! What a busy little guy you have in there!

nic - beautiful bump!

madrid - congrats on team blue!

maria - congrats on team pink!


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img835/9076/vg9l.jpg

23+3. 

DH was so sweet and bought me maternity yoga pants (here) since my Victoria's Secret ones don't fit comfortably. I'm pretty much in heaven and they're sooo cute. :D


----------



## gaves99

Looking great Nic! :thumbup:


----------



## FleurDeMai

https://25.media.tumblr.com/c8d38b3c8302579ad76e70b7f645d135/tumblr_mz0pezF2a91ru33teo1_500.jpg
November 30th vs. yesterday!

Congratulations on team pink!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Maria!!!

Looking good nic, amour and fleur!!!


----------



## emalou90

Loving these bumps <3


----------



## ShanandBoc

nic18 said:


> 23weeks today :)
> I've defiantly popped!
> 
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG_20140108_032735_zps5d4e098b.jpg

Oh wow, you sure have! Lovely bump Nic!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Anyone have any nursery pics yet to post? Love them :)


----------



## nic18

not yet Shannon! we'll be decorating soon though :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

I think ill go to pintrest to get my fix then hehe

Cant wait to do more on ours

Hope all you lovely may emerald ladies are all feeling well and coping.

We have a week of 40+ degree weather here in South Australia next week, not fun!!


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes! I hate the extreme heat! We're on the opposite end with negative 40!!! Don't like the extreme cold either. 

We're moving DS out of the nursery when the time comes so ours is already decorated. We just need to get black out blinds (right now we have blankets over the window). And we need to paint DS' new room. It's bright pink and has a Disney princess light switch cover....


----------



## daddiesgift

We wont have a nursery as we've co slept with all of our kids, our first I did a nursery but he was rarely ever in there so it was pointless :haha: But Ive bought a few fabrics to make her blankets and Im going for owls :) or woodland creatures :haha:

So heres some pictures of the fabrics Ive chosen. Now to just find the time to sew them :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







scar.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1









scar1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1









scar2.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FleurDeMai

We're going to co-sleep too. Baby's not going to be in our bed (we move during our sleep way too much for that to be safe) but I want him to be close so I don't have to walk through the entire apartment everytime he needs to be fed.
By the time he's old enough to have his own room, I'd like to have moved... Decorating the second bedroom seems a bit unnecessary right now.


----------



## Starry Night

We do plan on having the baby in our room for a few months. We have a playpen with a bassinet/cosleeper attachment. We had our son in our room for 3 months though when he was a baby we lived in a one bedroom home at the time. At 3 months we moved ourselves into the living room so he could have the bedroom to himself. We were disrupting his sleep more than he was disrupting ours. 

How long we have this baby in our room will depend on when he or she starts sleeping through the night (7 to 8 hours straight).


----------



## bumpin2012

Im not doing a nursery. We are moving across the country either shortly before baby is born, or shortly after. We're waiting on a posting message for our moving date, which we will hopefully have soon!


----------



## gaves99

Same here! We are in a 2 bedroom apt right now and the 2nd bedroom is DSD room and my office so that isnt an option. We are going to rearrange our room (hopefully try soon to make sure it fits) to put the crib and glider in there. I even changed sides of the bed in anticipation. We have a comfy lazyboy recliner in the living room if its a bad night so I dont distrupt DH too much, but he can also sleep through ANYTHING! The bathroom is right off our bedroom and we have a huge countertop so we are making that into the changing station. It will all be fine and do for now until we get a house or bigger place. I want it all adorable and ready NOW! My shower is the end of March so lots of time..


----------



## x__amour

No nursery for us yet either. Staying with my parents while we pay off a little debt and we have our room and Tori has her room. Baby will just stay with us.


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Hopefully your support belt will help with the pain :hugs:

Daddiesgift - Happy 20 weeks for yesterday! :happydance:

Nic - Happy 23 weeks for yesterday, lovely bump! :D 

Maria - Congratulations on team pink! :pink: 

Starry - Can't wait to see if your intuition is right or not ;) 

Amour - Cute bump! :D 

Fleur - Lovely bump :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhhh 23 weeks already! Hope you girls are all ok :) xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

No nursery for us either. We're moving when babies about 6 months :)


----------



## Leids

Just found out today we're team :blue: again! :happydance: He looks perfect and he's measuring a little bit ahead with a due date of May 25th. My first son was born May 21st so it's possible they could share birthdays. :haha:

So many ladies moving! We're moving as well about a month or two after baby is born. I really wish I could do a nursery but chances are baby will be in our room for a few months anyway. I can't wait to get both of their rooms set up the way I want them, I hate living in an apartment!


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats on team blue Leids! I'm in the same boat, baby is due May 13th, and DS birthday is May 7th! I'm hoping she chooses to stay put and let her brother have his day :haha:


----------



## Leids

bumpin2012 said:


> Congrats on team blue Leids! I'm in the same boat, baby is due May 13th, and DS birthday is May 7th! I'm hoping she chooses to stay put and let her brother have his day :haha:

Thank you! :hugs: I'm hoping the same, I really want him to have his special day. I'm also worried about being in the hospital on his birthday but the hospital I'm at will release within 24 hours if all is okay. Cutting it close!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations on team blue!


----------



## emalou90

Thank goodness we aren't moving. We moved when I was early on in pregnancy and i hate moving.
Think I'd like to do the nursery but that means moving the double bed out and at the moment my oh is sleeping on it :haha: 
I've ordered some decals but may order a futon for in there too, so we can have people stay over.


----------



## stouffer

We're hoping to move (again) before baby is born or shortly after.

We're renting at the moment and just need to find the right house to buy. We have 2 bedrooms at the moment and plan for baby to sleep in our room for the first 6 months anyway so no rush.


----------



## nic18

I've got my Moses basket and going to order my pram today :)


----------



## emalou90

Yay nice! So exciting 
I've been looking online and second hand shops for a futon since all this nursery business has started hehe


----------



## Starry Night

haha We moved across the country when I was 7 months pregnant and since we hadn't sold our house yet we rented a one bedroom home for awhile before we moved again when DS was about 5 months old. I don't really recommend either though it is easier to move with a baby than without....though the second time we moved was across town and not a 2 hour flight away.

We actually might be moving again but I am determined to wait until this baby is a bit older. Switching OBs in third tri is stressful and you can't afford to be picky. I ended up with a resident doctor for DS because no one else was available. He was really nice and professional so it wasn't too bad. Also, our hospital doesn't have the doctors on call. OBs take set shifts in the delivery ward and whoever is on duty is the one to deliver your baby. When I went into labour my OB just so happened to be on duty but his shift ended about an hour before DS finally arrived so someone else performed my section. He did come to check in on me the next morning.

I am hoping that with a planned section I could at least have the OB I'm seeing this time.


----------



## Phantom

So my MIL (not really my MIL, she's a step-mother and like 35 years old) decided to announce on facebook its a girl without my permission. I told her "thanks for announcing it, you know you have my family on your list too", and she had the nerve to say she did it on purpose to get me to confirm her suspicions. I am livid. I cried all night that night, couldn't eat. :cry:


----------



## Leids

Phantom, that's infuriating. :growlmad: I would be annoyed enough to completely remove her from facebook, but I don't know if that would ruin your relationship with her/other family members or not. I'm sorry she took that away from you. :( You could talk to your OH and figure out how to approach her about that, because she needs to know that it was _not_ okay. 

My mom posted my son's first picture on facebook without my permission, and it wasn't a good picture! My OH sent a picture out a few minutes after he was born to all of our family members and my son's feet had ink all over them, he had drops in his eyes, he was screaming and his face was all red and puffy. Ergh. I was pretty pissed off but I let it go.

I think family members get excited and have a difficult time controlling their excitement. I have to be more careful next time about what pictures I send out early on and who to, which sucks but it is what it is.

:hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Phantom, I would be so devastated. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Phantom - that's awful! Sounds like something my mil would do if she had Facebook!
Big hugs :hugs: nobody should take away these moments xxx


----------



## nic18

phantom.. that's sucks babe :(


----------



## Excalibur

Leids - Congratulations on team blue! :blue:

Phantom - I'm so sorry to hear that she did that, how evil and spiteful of her! :( :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

I would be furious too!!!
A friend of my DH noticed at a party in October that I wasn't drinking and asked if we were expecting. We had only told very close friends and family at that point as it was just past the 12 week mark. This "friend" walked into the next room and very loudly asked how many other people were knew that I was pregnant and why did he have to be the last to find out everything (which he wasn't but going forward he will be!!). I was livid.


----------



## magicwhisper

phantom - i am so sorry that is a disgusting thing for her to do! :grr:

22 week scan today, everything is fine she is prefect :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

Sorry Phantom :( that's a shitty thing to do. If I was suspicious I would just harass you to tell me not tell everyone hoping I was right! People :nope:


----------



## FleurDeMai

When we found out I was pregnant, a friend of OH broke the news at work (we worked together) without our permission. That was before it was clear without a doubt that we'd keep the baby too. If it hadn't been her day off when I found out, I would've snapped!


----------



## bumpin2012

phantom, what a horrible person! I would honestly be telling her, that since she can't respect your privacy, or your right to announce your own news on your own time, she will be the last to know when baby arrives AND since she likes Facebook so much, she'll find out along with everyone else on Facebook...


----------



## magicwhisper

i love that plan bumpin it serves her right :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Phantom- what a horrid bitchy thing she has done! :( I agree with bumpin! Grrrr


----------



## gaves99

NICE SURPRISE FOR MYSELF TODAY!!! I was digging in a drawer and found a spa gift certificate (from 3.5 YEARS AGO!) and called to check the balance.. $75!!! They also do preg massages and had an opening at 2pm today!! Yes please, see you in 2 hours. :happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

No nursery here either.
My DD still sleeps in bed with us, she does have a toddler bed in the room but she is the worse sleeper. Even when sleeping in bed with me :(
Wonder how ill deal with a newborn waking every 2 hours and a high needs toddler who still wakes a lot and needs me right there! 

Already 21 weeks. Eek it's flying!


----------



## Excalibur

Magic - Glad to hear that everything went well at your scan :) 

Gaves - That's great! Hope you had a lovely afternoon :D


----------



## Starry Night

gaves - how marvelous! Enjoy your massage!!!

lilly - sounds tough. Kids do learn to sleep eventually so hopefully you'll get bit of a break soon.


----------



## x__amour

I... Feel very pregnant today, haha. I swear bumpy had a growth spurt overnight or something. 
I'm feeling very heavy and definitely not as agile as before.


----------



## nic18

Shannon I woke up at 23weeks and my belly had grew over night haha!
one more day until vday for you!


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> Shannon I woke up at 23weeks and my belly had grew over night haha!
> one more day until vday for you!

Only 9 more hours, can't wait! :D
Gosh, almost 3rd trimester. This pregnancy is flying by.


----------



## nic18

x__amour said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> Shannon I woke up at 23weeks and my belly had grew over night haha!
> one more day until vday for you!
> 
> Only 9 more hours, can't wait! :D
> Gosh, almost 3rd trimester. This pregnancy is flying by.Click to expand...

eek not long! it defiantly is flying by:) I can remember following your ttc journal, you started one and got your bfp that month haha! same with me, started a journal and got my bfp same month:)!
is tori excited to be a big sister :)?


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> Shannon I woke up at 23weeks and my belly had grew over night haha!
> one more day until vday for you!
> 
> Only 9 more hours, can't wait! :D
> Gosh, almost 3rd trimester. This pregnancy is flying by.Click to expand...
> 
> eek not long! it defiantly is flying by:) I can remember following your ttc journal, you started one and got your bfp that month haha! same with me, started a journal and got my bfp same month:)!
> is tori excited to be a big sister :)?Click to expand...

Haha, it was a short journal. :lol:

Oh yes, she can't wait. Baby is already SO much apart of her life. She always says good morning, goodnight, gives bump hugs and kisses... And high fives and knuckle bumps, lol.


----------



## nic18

x__amour said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> Shannon I woke up at 23weeks and my belly had grew over night haha!
> one more day until vday for you!
> 
> Only 9 more hours, can't wait! :D
> Gosh, almost 3rd trimester. This pregnancy is flying by.Click to expand...
> 
> eek not long! it defiantly is flying by:) I can remember following your ttc journal, you started one and got your bfp that month haha! same with me, started a journal and got my bfp same month:)!
> is tori excited to be a big sister :)?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it was a short journal. :lol:
> 
> Oh yes, she can't wait. Baby is already SO much apart of her life. She always says good morning, goodnight, gives bump hugs and kisses... And high fives and knuckle bumps, lol.Click to expand...

was a very short journal :haha:!
eek that's so adorable :)


----------



## daddiesgift

This pregnancy for me is going very very slow! 

My first slept with us till he was two then we moved him and his brother who was also sleeping with us to a shared room and they've both done great! Although my youngest had just NOW started sleeping through the night. I'm glad to have my kids so close together since I haven't gotten use to what real sleep feels like its not that big of a transition with new baby :haha: with my first I was a walking zombie now I'm a fully functional zombie :winkwink:


----------



## Phantom

We bought a swing today, our first purchase. DS had fun pushing his doll in it.
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## daddiesgift

Cute Phantom! 

I pretty much have bought everything baby needs already! Tomorrow we get a swing for cheap and I just need some diaper inserts. Felt like I needed to get everything at once I guess :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Love that swing, Phantom! I want to get this swing but ugh! Almost $200. I think it'd be worth it though. 

I have bought... Nothing. :(


----------



## emalou90

Turns out I'm not having to give my car up! Thank goodness.
I was worried it wouldn't pass Mot, it's damaged from an accident where everyone fled the scene.
So we worked out money, still haven't decided if I'm going back to work or not after this baby as either way we'll have just OH's income, mine would only cover childcare. 
Getting things straight in my head now is making me feel a lot less stressed :)


----------



## Excalibur

Phantom - Love the swing! :D 

Emalou - That's great that you don't have to give your car up now, yay! :)


----------



## daddiesgift

X_amour- I've never seen one of those before! 

Emalou- good news about your car! I stay at home for the exact reason that childcare for two now three kids would cost more than what I'd make! I also think the beginning years of a child's life should be spent at home, when they start school would be an excellent time to go back to work! I'm lucky where I'm a registered in home daycare so I get to stay at home with my children and still make money while teaching and socializing them. I know some families can't afford a stay at home parent but doing the daycare and taking care of the babies make me so sad for the moms and babies :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm a stay at home mom too. Manitoba has some government control on daycare so if I needed to work then I could make some profit but I'd have to get a job in town. It's a very, very small town so jobs are limited. However, we have been able to make it work, living off of one income. We are thinking of going back to Ontario and I know daycare would cost more than I would make there.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've bought nearly everything I think but everytime I start listing what I need the list just gets bigger and bigger Hahha!


----------



## nic18

I've nearly got everything! only need to get the little bits and bobs :)


----------



## magicwhisper

we are no were near ready we have to buy loads but we have to buy stuff slowly because of money.

i love the pic of the lo with the swing cute


----------



## emalou90

daddiesgift said:


> X_amour- I've never seen one of those before!
> 
> Emalou- good news about your car! I stay at home for the exact reason that childcare for two now three kids would cost more than what I'd make! I also think the beginning years of a child's life should be spent at home, when they start school would be an excellent time to go back to work! I'm lucky where I'm a registered in home daycare so I get to stay at home with my children and still make money while teaching and socializing them. I know some families can't afford a stay at home parent but doing the daycare and taking care of the babies make me so sad for the moms and babies :nope:

I couldn't agree more my love.
I spent 2.5 years with My daughter at home and really want to do it again with this one! We will make a decision I'm sure but staying at home will be my first option.

A. Go to work, don't see kids, have no money.
B. Stay at home, see kids, have no money. 
:haha: my clear choices right there!


----------



## emalou90

Haha! 9:15 at night, bam, need pancakes. Make pancakes. Happy.


----------



## FleurDeMai

In Quebec there are daycare centers that only cost $7/day, so I _could_ go back to work, but we've decided I would stay at home instead. All my previous jobs have made me miserable, stressed, and underappreciated... Being a "full-time mommy" is a much more fulfilling option, plus OH has a well-paid job so it's not like we'll struggle without my contribution.


----------



## magicwhisper

pancakes, mhm makes me want pancakes :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

we couldnt afford for me to stay at home full time with DD but only went back 2 days a week and my parents have her the other two days im so happy ive been able to spend so much time with her, and looking forward to doing the same again this time too, weve just received a letter confirming a place for her at school nursery 5 afternoons a week starting the week after she turns 3, i cry everytime i think about it im going to miss her so much x

weve today ordered the last of the things i needed too, ive ordered replacment seat cover and hood etc for my sola pram, the carrycot and overnight mattress and his coming home outfit too. We will be decorating his room this coming weekend and getting that together then its just a case of getting his clothes washed etc and hospital bag!

have my 24 week midwife appt on wednesday so should get my matb1 form and only have 7 weeks left at work! looking forward to spending some quality time with DD before she heads off to nursery and baby comes :) xx


----------



## Starry Night

Who said pancakes? Now I want pancakes!! I've gained 5 pounds in the past 4 weeks so pancakes are the last thing I need right now. Especially since I chowed on a tortilla bake over lunch. Yes, it was full of veggies, but it was also full of cheese and a mayonnaise-based sauce. LOL


----------



## mayb_baby

Quick update as I'm avoiding my revision :(
I'm Viable as of Friday past :happydance:
Kicks are really painful at times and SPD is agony but hey ho, it's all fun and games :)
Here was me at 24+1
 



Attached Files:







1520733_725946857430327_235822778_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.com/a/img198/5797/7foo.jpg

V-Day! :happydance:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Lovely bumps!
Shannon, your daughter is so cute, aw

My OH has gained more than I did :haha:
And he said he wouldn't do a sympathetic pregnancy...


----------



## mayb_baby

My oh has gained half of what I have so far


----------



## nic18

happy v day girls :)!


----------



## magicwhisper

oh has sympathetic symptoms too xD

heartburn, craving and he gets grumpy easily :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy V day girls :)

It's us Wednesday nic xxxxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

I guess we are lucky in a sense as we kept hold of everything of Tyler's as we knew we wanted our babies close together, so we don't have to buy much at all :) 

Love the bump pics ladies! :D


----------



## bumpin2012

I chose to work. I put too much time and money into getting where I am to give it up. I work almost full time (90%) but will only work part time (60%) after Mat leave. I love my job, and I actually enjoy the break from full time parenting. it also makes daddy be that much more hands on :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm married to a man that tries to gain weight and can't so no sympathy weight gain here :haha: he has gotten much bigger since we've gotten married although a 27 year old would be bigger than an 18 year old :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Wah, I want to eat everything. :(


----------



## daddiesgift

I just ate 1.5 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and a cup of chocolate milk :haha:


----------



## x__amour

What a coincidence, haha. I just a PB&J sandwich too! With goldfish though. :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I like pb&j but I dont necessarily ever need them till this pregnancy and now I eat one every few days! I never think about chocolate milk either till now and for some reason I cant eat my sandwich without one :haha:


----------



## nic18

yup Hannah us on Wednesday!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just can't wait to have all the baby things out, I've put everything I have bought in the loft hahhah! 

I can't stop thinking about what I'm having ahhhh!


----------



## FleurDeMai

I have yet to convince my OH that it's time we go shopping for baby things. We at least need a few newborn pjs.

I feel like I'm about to burst! I seem to have had a growth spurt, but my skin hasn't catched up yet... So uncomfortable!

Yay, it's v-day! Except my midwife didn't update my EDD. Or rather, she did, but instead of putting May 5th, she wrote May 10th in my files, even though baby measured one week older.


----------



## SweetV

bumpin2012 said:


> I chose to work. I put too much time and money into getting where I am to give it up. I work almost full time (90%) but will only work part time (60%) after Mat leave. I love my job, and I actually enjoy the break from full time parenting. it also makes daddy be that much more hands on :)

I'm exactly the same way. I love my career and am able to clearly separate work and home so that they provide a break to each other. My DH enjoys being at home and has the luxury to pick his hours around mine and spend lots of time with DS. It has worked out really well so far.


----------



## Phantom

I went to my family doctor today and she told me my placenta is low-lying. I wonder why my OB never mentioned that? Is it not important?


----------



## x__amour

Phantom, only if it doesn't move up as then it can develop into placenta previa. I had a low lying placenta when I was 13 weeks but it moved up at my last scan at 21 weeks. They definitely should have mentioned though.


----------



## Lilly12

It depends.. 
It can be just low or TOO low.

My placenta was on the lower end with Aleena and is now on the higher end with Layla.
Both are normal. 
As long as it's not too low :)
I'm sure they would have said something if it was a concern!


----------



## emalou90

daddiesgift said:


> I'm married to a man that tries to gain weight and can't so no sympathy weight gain here :haha: he has gotten much bigger since we've gotten married although a 27 year old would be bigger than an 18 year old :haha:

I have a budding American football wide receiver as a hubby!! So he's gaining, muscle mass ATM. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Woke up from a dream where I got to pick out 2 free handbags at Coach. What a nightmare. :lol:

Oh pregnancy dreams.


----------



## daddiesgift

I think if it was concerning that it was TOO low they would have for sure said something.


----------



## magicwhisper

at least you have nice pregnancy dreams :haha:


----------



## SweetV

x__amour said:


> Woke up from a dream where I got to pick out 2 free handbags at Coach. What a nightmare. :lol:
> 
> Oh pregnancy dreams.

My BF bought me a COACH diaper bag. I'm a lucky lady.


----------



## x__amour

SweetV said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Woke up from a dream where I got to pick out 2 free handbags at Coach. What a nightmare. :lol:
> 
> Oh pregnancy dreams.
> 
> My BF bought me a COACH diaper bag. I'm a lucky lady.Click to expand...

Nice! I want one too. :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'd love to get a Warm Milk diaper bag but yeah, don't think it will happen. This one is so pretty!


----------



## daddiesgift

You know what our diaper bag is? A lightening McQueen backpack. Now that's faaaaancy :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahha!

Were getting this one :) :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nic18

v day tomorrow!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Don't think I'm gonna bother with a diaper bag. I have a 10 yr old black messenger bag from Gap that's probably gonna last forever and will do the job.


----------



## magicwhisper

my oh is currently grumpy and demanded a bowl of plain rice and the bbq sauce (it tastes gross) :rofl:

i thought i was the pregnant one :rofl:


----------



## bumpin2012

HAHAHA, Magic, my hubby has all the preggo cravings here too! Hs usually trying to convince me that we need to eat ice cream!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy v day :kiss: 

Magic that is so funny! My dad feels sick when I'm pregnant but not the boyfriend weirdly


----------



## emalou90

Happy v day ladies! 
Next week for me. Again still in pain, so bad I was in tears last night, hubby had to walk me to bed, tuck me in and kiss me goodnight before bedtime, really feeling sorry for myself.

No more work until Monday though so that's good. Amelia's birthday on Monday but we're going to attempt a shopping trip in Birmingham - you watch I don't end up in an electric scooter for the day!! If I had a big bump I'd understand, but I don't, so its literally the the fact all my muscles at shot and need support. Bah!

Apart from that, pregnancy is great again x


----------



## nic18

v day :dance:!

midwife appointment went well, everything is fine, I'm measuring a week behind :)


----------



## Starry Night

ema - I'm sorry you're having so much pain.

nic - congrats on a good appointment. Glad the baby is doing well. :)

Congrats to all those who have reached V-day! Can't believe there are May babies already at that point. 

afm - finding out the gender today and the u/s results. I haven't gotten a call from the office so I'm assuming nothing horrible was found on the scan.


----------



## magicwhisper

if my oh tried to convince me to eat icecream i wouldnt mind

but trying to convince me to try plain rce and bbq is gross :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey Ladies!

I seem to keep taking long breaks from BnB. I was reading back and I'm a little confused. What is v-day?


----------



## x__amour

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I seem to keep taking long breaks from BnB. I was reading back and I'm a little confused. What is v-day?

It is when your pregnancy is viable. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ahh, that makes sense. Thanks!

I read about some pregnancy dreams in here, too. I had a dream that I gave birth to a puppy, and was BREASTFEEDING it. Haha, seriously! The worst part was that I recognized it to be a puppy, and everyone treated it as though they were looking at a regular baby boy. Wacky!


----------



## Madrid98

Happy v-day ladies! Congrats!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

In the next couple of weeks us may girls will start to have less then 100 days :) ahhhh! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Happy V-Day ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

hannah thats my next "milestone" single digits!!! 

had midwife appt today she had a trainee in with her 1st day of placement i was 2nd patient, well the poor girl couldnt find babys heartbeat 20 mins of looking it took until i said try at the very top and angle down (i wasnt freaked because i could feel him moving) but i dont think the midwife and trainee were convinced! 

im also measuring 2 weeks ahead :O x


----------



## Rosie06

Oooo and i only have 17 days left at work 6 weeks 2days that is :D :D


----------



## stouffer

I have a qurstion for anyone on your 2nd, 3rd, 4th babies: How close to your due date did you give birth?

My daughter was born 9 days early after basically scratching her way out :lol: 12 days before my due date I told OH I could feel her fingers rubbing against me and a couple of hours later my waters broke so I like to joke that she broke the membranes. Ended up being induced a couple of days later since labour didn't start on its own.

I wonder if it has any relation to when subsequent babies arrive :)


----------



## Excalibur

8 more days until we reach double digits! :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

Im first was born at exactly 37 weeks and my second was born at 38+6 weeks. So both before my due date THANK GOD. I have this fear about going over due dates. So since my second was a little later than my first I hope this baby isnt waaaay late. The birth center wont let me go over 41 anyways, well they will but I have to give birth at the hospital not the center which means water birth is out. Sooo heres to hoping I dont go over 41!


----------



## x__amour

stouffer said:


> I have a qurstion for anyone on your 2nd, 3rd, 4th babies: How close to your due date did you give birth?

I had DD by EMCS at 40+2 but I was in early labor 40+1. They induced me due to preeclampsia though to help speed things along.


----------



## bumpin2012

G was a week late, but I had prodromal contractions for 3 weeks. little beast arrived 4 hours before our scheduled induction!


----------



## Starry Night

I went into labour with my son at 40+4 weeks though I was in early labour from his due date. 

Found out the gender today. Add another one to TEAM PINK!!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations on team pink, Starry Night!


----------



## Phantom

My mother is unresponsive in critical care right now. :cry: I can't stop crying. The grief is overwhelming. I hate my son seeing me cry and I the that this sweet little girl has to live in a body that's full of sorrow. :cry:

congrats on team pink Starry Night.


----------



## x__amour

Phantom. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Phantom I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Phantom said:


> My mother is unresponsive in critical care right now. :cry: I can't stop crying. The grief is overwhelming. I hate my son seeing me cry and I the that this sweet little girl has to live in a body that's full of sorrow. :cry:
> 
> congrats on team pink Starry Night.

Thinking of your mum phantom. Don't worry about crying. :hugs:
You know where we are, even if we are only on the internet! :flower:



So many team pinks!! Are we trending pinks near the middle and end of the month now?!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Starry Night! The girls are fond of May! 

Phantom- I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

phantom, I'm so sorry to hear... if you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'm an intensive care nure here in NS. major :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

had my letter for my anti d injection when im 28 weeks. scared im a wimp with needles >_>


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - Congratulations on team pink! :pink:

Phantom - I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum! Thinking of you and your family :hugs: <3


----------



## Starry Night

Phantom - I am so sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Sorry to hear, Phantom. That's just awful. Thinking about you and your family.

Starry Night - Congrats on team pink!!

Emalou - I think its safe to say that team pink has officially taken over the month completely. 

I had my anatomy scan today, and got to see my little man. I just have to say, he is so precious. He was doing everything the tech asked of him, and he also re-confirmed he is a boy. Multiple times. She also printed me out about 15 pictures!! So glad I got a friendly tech this time. We are creating miracles ladies!! I'm reminded of that every time I see my son in there. :)


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry to hear about your mom! Sending :hugs:


----------



## gaves99

HUGS to you Phantom. So sorry to hear. :hugs:

Had a HUGE breakdown last night. On my way home, DH desides to tell me that he lost his job... had to pull over and park as I was SOBBING! I had a panic attacked and was hyperventilating so badly. Took me 25min to gain composure. He also carried our health insurance.... :nope:
On top of that, I had to work in my office M-W this week due to not making my sales numbers last quarter. The write up said if 3/31 comes and I am STILL not making my numbers, my employment will be terminated with them. This is just what we needed at this time!!! I was really hoping to be a SAHM after my 12 week leave was over. I have NO idea what we are going to do as my salary will not support us... SO STRESSED AND WORRIED RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

That's horrible Gaves!! The only thing you can do is keep your head up and try to stay positive, even though it may be hard. That's definitely a hard pill to swallow. Hoping things look up for you soon.


----------



## ltrip84

Sorry gaves! That really stinks! Will your DH be able to get unemployment for a while? I think all moms should be able to be SAHMs. That has also been my dream, but I don't think it will happen. 

Better they tell him now than after the baby. Just imagine if you would have quit your job once the baby was here, then he lost his! I'm sure if worse comes to worse, you could get some assistance to help through the tough times. There's no shame in that if you need it.

My OH was also laid off right after Christmas, but will be lucky enough to be placed in another job by his company. Although he will have a job, he will have to work out of town and it could be pretty far away or as close as a couple of hours.


----------



## nic18

phantom, I'm so sorry :( thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## EloiseAndBump

Just to update my due date has changed from the 26th to the 28th and i'm team blue :flower: :thumbup:
Thoughts are with you phantom! :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

A friend of mine sent this to me today! Free car seat cover, nursing cover and nursing pillow.

https://www.carseatcanopy.com/
https://www.uddercovers.com/
https://www.nursingpillow.com/

Insert "save50" at check out, just pay S&H. :flower:


----------



## MerryMint

so sorry to hear, phantom and gaves

congrats on team blue, eloise


----------



## Phantom

x__amour said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me today! Free car seat cover, nursing cover and nursing pillow.
> 
> https://www.carseatcanopy.com/
> https://www.uddercovers.com/
> https://www.nursingpillow.com/
> 
> Insert "save50" at check out, just pay S&H. :flower:

I used this with my first to get the udder cover. Do you know if it works for the minky pillows and the minky car seat covers? Or are you limited to the cheaper ones?


----------



## tablefor4

Due 22nd May here, in NZ. Team Yellow - we already have a DS and DD, so thought we'd have a surprise this time around. All the best to everyone.


----------



## x__amour

Phantom said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine sent this to me today! Free car seat cover, nursing cover and nursing pillow.
> 
> https://www.carseatcanopy.com/
> https://www.uddercovers.com/
> https://www.nursingpillow.com/
> 
> Insert "save50" at check out, just pay S&H. :flower:
> 
> I used this with my first to get the udder cover. Do you know if it works for the minky pillows and the minky car seat covers? Or are you limited to the cheaper ones?Click to expand...

I believe it's $50 off so making the cheaper ones free and the more expensive ones $50 off. :flow:


----------



## emalou90

So I got my maternity belt today.
It's awkward and baby moves loads (or I can just feel it more because it's nice and snug on the bump)
Anyone else used them before? I can't wear it around the house because I need to bend but I guess, walking around without bending it may help in the long term.
I've also just undone the top strap when I sit (so it's not digging in) X


Appreciate any tips etc x

It's like this, but in black, it feels supportive!

Spoiler
https://i40.tinypic.com/161cpbm.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - Glad to hear that everything went well at your scan. 

Gaves - I'm so sorry to hear that :( 

Eloise - Congratulations on team blue! :blue:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thanks, Amour! I just ordered the Minky breastfeeding pillow. Too cute. 

Eloise - Yay for another team blue!!


----------



## bumpin2012

stouffer said:


> I have a qurstion for anyone on your 2nd, 3rd, 4th babies: How close to your due date did you give birth?
> 
> My daughter was born 9 days early after basically scratching her way out :lol: 12 days before my due date I told OH I could feel her fingers rubbing against me and a couple of hours later my waters broke so I like to joke that she broke the membranes. Ended up being induced a couple of days later since labour didn't start on its own.
> 
> I wonder if it has any relation to when subsequent babies arrive :)


I think it depends on the person/ baby. I know off women who's babies ask come around the same gestation, and quite a few that have big differences. 10 days early with # 1, 10 days late with #2.

I, for one am hoping this little miss stays put until 41 weeks like her brother. if she decides to come early, she just might arrive on her brothers birthday!


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm worried about going into early labour :/ My midwife told me I had a slightly higher risk and I really don't like that. I want to be able to deliver at the birth center, away from the hospital, and if baby comes too soon it won't be possible...

The hip pain is driving me crazy! If it keeps getting worse I might have to call my midwife because walking is becoming increasingly difficult... which is nothing compared to what it is when I try to bend down.
Do you think a maternity belt would help? I doubt my pain has anything to do with SPD, that's why I haven't been in a hurry to go and get one already.


----------



## maria2611

Ieuan was 10 days early


----------



## daddiesgift

I've heard of maternity belts but I'm not sure what they do and why?


----------



## gaves99

x__amour said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me today! Free car seat cover, nursing cover and nursing pillow.
> 
> https://www.carseatcanopy.com/
> https://www.uddercovers.com/
> https://www.nursingpillow.com/
> 
> Insert "save50" at check out, just pay S&H. :flower:


This is great!!! Just ordered a car seat canopy and nursing pillow. Free is great with just S&H!! Thanks for the great info.


----------



## magicwhisper

what is a maternity belt?


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> So I got my maternity belt today.
> It's awkward and baby moves loads (or I can just feel it more because it's nice and snug on the bump)
> Anyone else used them before? I can't wear it around the house because I need to bend but I guess, walking around without bending it may help in the long term.
> I've also just undone the top strap when I sit (so it's not digging in) X
> 
> 
> Appreciate any tips etc x
> 
> It's like this, but in black, it feels supportive!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i40.tinypic.com/161cpbm.jpg

mine is pretty much the same but without the bit that goes top of the bump, i got mine off physio and was told to wear for just walking and not sitting and it does help she said to wear it if im stood ironing hoovering etc x


----------



## Rosie06

weve made a start on decorating our little mans room tonight, managed to get it all painted just need to wait for the wall art to come and get the blind curtains and furniture built :) x


----------



## emalou90

FleurDeMai said:


> I'm worried about going into early labour :/ My midwife told me I had a slightly higher risk and I really don't like that. I want to be able to deliver at the birth center, away from the hospital, and if baby comes too soon it won't be possible...
> 
> The hip pain is driving me crazy! If it keeps getting worse I might have to call my midwife because walking is becoming increasingly difficult... which is nothing compared to what it is when I try to bend down.
> Do you think a maternity belt would help? I doubt my pain has anything to do with SPD, that's why I haven't been in a hurry to go and get one already.

Daddiesgift and magic too:
Find my last post, that's a maternity belt, I put it on yesterday and immediately felt it pulling my back in correctly (not too much!) it's used "usually" to support a pregnant woman's back as it can become stressful on that area during the 9 months.
I wouldn't suggest getting one without a medical professional suggesting it, but some people do, that's just me.
My physio recommended one because my muscles aren't working correctly and they are doing nothing to support my pelvis/back so I'm using it as muscle support rather than counteracting the weight of a bump

Don't ever put up with the pain, get checked and see what's going on xx


----------



## stouffer

I wear a maternity belt for SPD. It's an elasticated belt that I wear across my pelvis (below the bump) and it reduces how much my joints rub together when I walk by stabilising my pelvis. My physio recommended it.
It's made quite a difference to my SPD and I can actually go for walks again which is great!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Feel like all my energy has been sapped today. Went out for a couple of hrs this morning and was struggling to keep walking by the end. Think a lazy weekend with lots of sleep is in order!

Might talk to MW about a maternity belt on my next visit getting a fair amount of back ache but think it's more to do with having a desk job and sitting for hours every day.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Rosie06 said:


> weve made a start on decorating our little mans room tonight, managed to get it all painted just need to wait for the wall art to come and get the blind curtains and furniture built :) x

Planning to do ours soon got most of the decor just need to finish shifting the junk into the lift :D


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks for the explanation :) I've seen them I just didn't understand what exactly they helped with! I've never been recommended one. 

I do however wish they had something for muscle cramps! I get them in every pregnancy usually 30 weeks after but this time it started nearly right away. My thighs and legs constantly feel like I've worked out too hard or ran a marathon! In the middle of night my feet will cramp up real bad where I have to wake up and massage them till they aren't in the shape of claws anymore! 

Pretty sure I had my first Braxton hicks yesterday. My back and bump hurt real bad and tensed up


----------



## magicwhisper

achy all over all the time, like ive been on my feet all day but i haven't been :dohh:

makes me really wish i had a bath


----------



## emalou90

Wish I had a bath too!! Wouldn't be able to get out but it would be lovely x


----------



## ltrip84

Daddiesgift- I read extra dairy can help. Or if you're not big on dairy, you could take a couple of "Tums" before bed to see if that helps as they have extra calcium.

I actually took a nice bath yesterday. I wish I could have had a steaming hot bath, but it was still wonderful to have one. I didn't have trouble getting out, but Im starting to have some issues shaving! :-/


----------



## magicwhisper

i so want a bath :brat:

ahh shaving ive now leave it until the last minuite to shave :haha: i can just about shave somethings on a certain angle. wont be long until i wont be able to see a thing :rofl:


----------



## ltrip84

magicwhisper said:


> i so want a bath :brat:
> 
> ahh shaving ive now leave it until the last minuite to shave :haha: i can just about shave somethings on a certain angle. wont be long until i wont be able to see a thing :rofl:

I have been shaving you know where by feel. And I have been sitting on the side of the tub to do my legs.


----------



## magicwhisper

i will have to do that :haha:.

sitting on the floor of the shower for my legs :rofl:


----------



## schultzie18

V-Day today for me!


----------



## Excalibur

My OH is going to shave for me :haha: :blush:

Schultzie - Happy V-Day! :happydance:


----------



## ltrip84

Excalibur said:


> My OH is going to shave for me :haha: :blush:
> 
> Schultzie - Happy V-Day! :happydance:

My OH said he would too when I asked him, but I really don't want to resort to that! I will do everything in my power to shave myself:dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Itrip84 - I would let OH do it then it saves you a job, you can just lie there and relax haha! My OH did mine for me this morning as it was way out of control! Never letting it get like that again! :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My OH did mine too :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - It's a lot easier isn't it? :haha:


----------



## x__amour

My DH has done it when I was pregnant with Tori, lol. I usually just use a hand mirror and go by feel.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I don't think OH would want to do it for me. He didn't even want to help me groom my hair back when I had a sidecut because he was afraid he'd hurt me.

It's official, I've forgotten what comfort is. It's a myth invented by non-pregnant people to make pregnant women feel miserable, is it?


----------



## nic18

OH will be doing it for me when I can't to :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

FleurDeMai said:


> It's official, I've forgotten what comfort is. It's a myth invented by non-pregnant people to make pregnant women feel miserable, is it?

Basically. :haha:

I'm okay for the most part. Getting a LOT of kicks/punches to the ribs and hips at the same time though.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

nic18 said:


> OH will be doing it for me when I can't to :thumbup:

I'm just gonna go 'au naturel' figure they've seen plenty of hairy bits before so sod it.


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.com/a/img513/626/xdo8.jpg

25+2. Double digits on Saturday and 3rd trimester next week. :wacko:


----------



## daddiesgift

I'll just blindly shave :) I can usually always reach my legs it's the back of my thighs and my lady garden I have issues seeing and reaching :haha:


----------



## emalou90

I'm just not haha, well keeping it behind enemy lines by trimming but not bothering with bald anymore too much hassle!!


----------



## gaves99

The direction of this thread has made me chuckle!! I used to wax every 5-6 weeks so I feel like a beast right now! I am only trimming as well since starting to shave after waxing is painful! I could care less and I am sure the Drs have seen it all!!


----------



## nic18

Shannon, your still so tiny!


----------



## magicwhisper

its v day :wohoo:


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Cute bump! :D

Magic - Happy V-Day :happydance:


----------



## emalou90

Happy v dayyyyy x


----------



## nic18

what bottles is everyone using? 
and are you breastfeeding or forumla?


----------



## Rosie06

nic18 said:


> what bottles is everyone using?
> and are you breastfeeding or forumla?

i intend to bf again with DD i only managed about 2 weeks, i will try again this time but im not going to beat myself up about it if it doesnt work out this time im using mam bottles they are fab i started with tommee tippee with DD but changed to mam, they are self sterilising so no need for a seperate sterilser which i found fab x


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - I'm going to attempt breastfeeding again as I only managed two weeks with Tyler as he had a tongue tie and was a very hungry baby! We are using Avent bottles for Tyler so will probably use Avent bottles with Jayden too :D


----------



## Rosie06

so ladies i had my GTT on monday and just found out i have gestational diabetes actually cried when she rang have to see specialist diabetes nurse next week :cry: this pregnancy has had nothing but problems and to top it off today my gran got rushed to hospital early this morning vomitting blood so still waiting to hear on her :cry:


----------



## stouffer

nic18 said:


> what bottles is everyone using?
> and are you breastfeeding or forumla?

Last time I EBF for 8 months and used Tommee Tippee bottles. I remember having to get special teats (natural flow or something? They have an x shaped opening) because the other ones were too slow for my LO. 

I'll be reusing the bottles and getting new teats for this baby. 

I hope to BF for at least 6 weeks but realistically it may not be manageable for us to exclusively BF for as long as before. I'm not going to beat myself up about the possibility of mixed or formula feeding like I did with my first baby. I just hope I can stick up for myself to the health visitor when the inevitable lecture about exclusive breastfeeding occurs.

I just realised I can't remember how to make up formula properly :dohh: Will have to look up the latest guidelines!



Rosie sorry to hear about the diabetes. Hopefully it doesn't impact too much on your pregnancy. Hope you get some good news about your gran too.


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> what bottles is everyone using?
> and are you breastfeeding or forumla?

I've got some tommee tippee ones, they were great with my daughter and throwing caution to the wind bought another 6 this time!

Hopefully breast feeding the early days but then pretty sure I'll be formula feeding (not decided which brand yet, but possibly cow and gate) :flower:


----------



## Lilly12

My 2.5 year old still breastfeeds so yes Layla will be too :)
Aleena never took a bottle but I'll try a lil earlier on with Layla so she gets used to a bottle once in a while and maybe a pacifier !


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> what bottles is everyone using?
> and are you breastfeeding or forumla?

I'll breast feed for as long as possible like last time. If it doesn't work out, I'll use Playtex VentAire bottles and Enfamil formula.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm breast feeding but have MAM and some tommy tippees


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I plan to BF if I can. Haven't really felt my little madam until last night when she spent the whole night twisting and flipping from one side to the other.

I have a bad feeling she's gonna be nocturnal! 

Need to look up MAM bottles I like the idea of self sterilising!


----------



## FleurDeMai

I want to exclusively breastfeed, but I'm getting a few bottles for expressed milk. We were given a natural bottle from Avent, don't know if we'll stick with it or try another brand. It's not like we're going to use them daily anyway...


----------



## MommyToBe92

Hey all!
I'm due May 4th with a baby boy :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm hoping to breastfeed this time. my poor hubby is traumatized from our last attempt but I won't be needing myself up like last time. so if it works, it works. we used avent bottles with G and will be refusing this with this baby.

Rosie, do they only do the one test for you? here if you fail the 1 hour test, you get to do the 3 hour test


----------



## stouffer

MommyToBe92 said:


> Hey all!
> I'm due May 4th with a baby boy :)

Hello!

A team blue to even up the numbers! This thread has been looking distinctly pink (with a couple of us team yellows ;)).

How was your pregnancy been so far? Is this your first baby?


----------



## mayb_baby

I have been off for a while, but I'm 26 weeks tomorrow 2nd tri is so close!!


----------



## magicwhisper

i am so dreading my glucose test when they want me to do it :dohh:

congrats and welcome mommy2be


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandma and that you have GD, I have my GTT on Monday.

MommyToBe - Welcome to the thread :wave:

You have the same due date as me and I'm also having a little boy! :blue:


----------



## Rosie06

bumpin2012 said:


> I'm hoping to breastfeed this time. my poor hubby is traumatized from our last attempt but I won't be needing myself up like last time. so if it works, it works. we used avent bottles with G and will be refusing this with this baby.
> 
> Rosie, do they only do the one test for you? here if you fail the 1 hour test, you get to do the 3 hour test

apparantley so, it was a 2 hour test i had though, sounds better they way they do it where you are though x



magicwhisper said:


> i am so dreading my glucose test when they want me to do it :dohh:
> 
> congrats and welcome mommy2be

hope your test goes ok x



Excalibur said:


> Rosie - I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandma and that you have GD, I have my GTT on Monday.
> 
> MommyToBe - Welcome to the thread :wave:
> 
> You have the same due date as me and I'm also having a little boy! :blue:


thanks looks like shes staying in for a few days until they can get it all under control luckily it doesnt look like anything serious, hope your GTT goes well on monday, i wasnt expecting results so quick they told me 5 days, poor woman on the phone got the teary hormal me on the phone today :/ x


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - You're welcome. She's in the right place to be well looked after and that's good that it doesn't look like anything serious. Thank you very much, I always thought it took around one week to get your results back, I'm sure she understood :hugs: xx


----------



## tablefor4

Yep, planning to BF here. Fed my last two kids both until around 13 or 14 months. I love how you don't have to sterilise or warm up your BB's to feed, lol. Makes feeding on the go a breeze (once you've got the hang of it of course).


----------



## Rosie06

Excalibur said:


> Rosie - You're welcome. She's in the right place to be well looked after and that's good that it doesn't look like anything serious. Thank you very much, I always thought it took around one week to get your results back, I'm sure she understood :hugs: xx

the nurse was fab on the phone and she said she wasnt letting me off the phone till she had reassured me lol cant fault her at all! x


----------



## mayb_baby

I want to try BFing as I didn't try with my son at all


----------



## magicwhisper

i wont be breastfeeding - i cant because of the medication i am on

i plan to get tommie tippie bottles - the nature ones. and im going to start her on sma milk and see how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm going to try my hardest to breast feed this time but I had a horrible time bfing my other two sooo we'll see how it goes! We've always used playtex drop ins and playtex ventair so I guess we'll stick with those!


----------



## nic18

thanks for the replies:)
I'm going to try breastfeeding :), using tommee tippee closer to nature bottle to:)


----------



## Lilly12

Can't believe I'm 23 weeks. Only 17 to go until due date!
Sometimes when baby kicks I can feel her on my left and right side at the same time, she's getting big :)
You can really see my belly move now too, so cute


----------



## nic18

Lilly12 said:


> Can't believe I'm 23 weeks. Only 17 to go until due date!
> Sometimes when baby kicks I can feel her on my left and right side at the same time, she's getting big :)
> You can really see my belly move now too, so cute

I love seeing belly move! it's amazing :)
happy 23weeks!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mayb_baby said:


> I have been off for a while, but I'm 26 weeks tomorrow 2nd tri is so close!!

Happy 26 weeks :) and I just saw your in double figures ;)


----------



## nic18

yay for double figures!


----------



## HannahGraceee

It will be us soon nic :)


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Aww bless her, that was so sweet of her! <3 xx

99 days to go for me! Double digits, yay! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy double figures :)


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Thank you very much hun :D


----------



## bumpin2012

yay for double digits! Can not believe we are getting close so fast! soon we'll be on baby watch!

I wonder whose going to be the first baby to arrive?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think mine is going to be late


----------



## magicwhisper

mum was nearly 2 weeks late with all 3 of us :rofl: i think i will be overdue


----------



## x__amour

Tori was 2 days overdue but I was in early labor at 40+1. I hope this baby comes on its own. If baby doesn't come by 41 weeks, no VBAC for this mama. :(

Had my first experience nesting today, I think, lol. I never nested with Tori. I went outside and cleaned out the entire car. :lol:


----------



## Rosie06

x__amour said:


> Tori was 2 days overdue but I was in early labor at 40+1. I hope this baby comes on its own. If baby doesn't come by 41 weeks, no VBAC for this mama. :(
> 
> Had my first experience nesting today, I think, lol. I never nested with Tori. I went outside and cleaned out the entire car. :lol:

I never got the nesting instict at all with DD either yet this past week ive been itching to scrub the whole of downstairs empty all the kitchen cupboards and have a massive sort out, hubby keeps stopping me because were decorating it in a couple of weeks! lol wonder if your having a boy ;) x


----------



## x__amour

Rosie06 said:


> I never got the nesting instict at all with DD either yet this past week ive been itching to scrub the whole of downstairs empty all the kitchen cupboards and have a massive sort out, hubby keeps stopping me because were decorating it in a couple of weeks! lol wonder if your having a boy ;) x

50/50 chance! Every pregnancy is different they say! Only 79-107 days until everyone knows! :D

-----

Oh, totally forgot to mention. I had my "24" week appointment yesterday. (I was off a week due to scheduling issues but am back on track now.)

Bump is doing well! Measuring on the small side. Good, strong heartbeat. Went more into depth about VBAC. Will be able to stay mobile and have other options than an epidural. I did find out though if I go into labor and my doctor is not on call, I will more than likely have a repeat c-section. Out of the 5 other doctors, 2 completely refuse and 3 *might* if I beg and cry so if it's one of them, they'll get a LOT of tears. Beloved GD test in 3 weeks and starting every 2 week appointments. 

9 days until the last trimester!
79 days until full term.
100 days until due date.
107 days until c-section. :(


----------



## bumpin2012

I never nested with G. I was too sick! he was overdue by 6 days, but I had 3 weeks of prodromal labour. we scheduled his induction for the Monday at 9 am... he arrived said Monday at 5 am...

because I WANT this baby to come a bit late ( mostly to avoid her coming on her brothers birthday, or me being in the hospital for his birthday) I think she's going to come early. just to be contradictory.


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael was 3 days overdue but I was in early labor at 40 weeks, I hope this baby comes on its own ands I don't need induced, terrifies me. 

I nested with Michael, started at 30+ weeks and cleaned non stop until he was here:haha: 

My bump is still really low and hard, movements are less frequent but then picks up at random times still not the way he was. Going to call the MW in the morning. 
6 days until the last trimester!


----------



## gaves99

Got to see our little girl again today jumping around. Finally got the correct spine shot so we are good to go! She was sucking her thumb and everything, so funny. :cloud9:

As expected I need to add in more gym time and less food.. A little ahead of where I should be! Ugh!!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FleurDeMai

x_amour - I hope you get to have your VBAC! It's beyond shitty that some doctors will refuse to do it even when there's no actual need for a c-section. Do you know anyone apart from your husband who could be there to argue on your behalf? There are doulas, but I know they can be expensive... And fathers, well, they tend to be a mess when their OH is in labour :haha:

I have a feeling this little boy is going to come out early...


----------



## x__amour

FleurDeMai said:


> x_amour - I hope you get to have your VBAC! It's beyond shitty that some doctors will refuse to do it even when there's no actual need for a c-section. Do you know anyone apart from your husband who could be there to argue on your behalf? There are doulas, but I know they can be expensive... And fathers, well, they tend to be a mess when their OH is in labour :haha:

Unfortunately not. Not too many doulas in my area. Found one but she was stupid expensive. DH is incredibly supportive thankfully as the EMCS and post partum were incredible traumatic for him as well so he's going to be my main voice. It'll be devastating if I go into labor and my OB is out of town and I have one of the "absolutely" not OBs. 4/6 though, while 3 grudgingly, maybe the odds will be slightly in my favor. Joking around with bump to come sometime Monday-Friday, lol. 

-----

Oooh! On the plus side it's midnight! Officially double digits for meee! :D


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to double digits

i love the new picture bumpin


----------



## x__amour

Woke up to my first bout of crotch lightning. Owww. :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

thanks! I figured out was time to put up a picture of him that reflects that he's not a baby anymore :( so sad: my little man is growing up


----------



## magicwhisper

he looks so cute <3


----------



## Excalibur

Bumpin - Thank you, it's definitely not long to wait now until we will be on baby watch, eeeeks! :happydance:

Amour - Glad to hear that everything went well at your appointment.

Gaves - Lovely scan pic :cloud9: 

Tyler was 9 days overdue so I'm hoping I don't have to wait that long with Jayden! :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Both of mine were before due date, which was fine by me as I was so incomfortable then I couldnt imagine going over my due date! I hope this one does not go over my due date as the birth center Im going to wont take you if you are 41 weeks + :nope: so I dont even want to risk that as im driving 1.5 hours for all my appointments just so I can give birth there, if they end up saying I have to go to hospital Im going to be pissed as theres one 15 minutes from me :haha: 

Ive been feeling weird lately. Nervous maybe, with my first I had these pains but since it was my first I just thought it was normal pregnancy pains but when OB checked I was put on the...hmm machine that checks contractions and heart rate... I forget the name. And they were real contractions! So Im hoping these are just braxton hicks ones but Im going to ask mw at my next appointment. I also wake up with my cervix hurting and feeling super heavy below. Is that "crotch lightening?" :haha: So Im feeling its a little early to be having some of the issues Ive been having, then again this is my third baby in three years so maybe my body is just about to poop out on me :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Ive also been feeling horribly fat. And no not like "oh Im pregnant and huge" but like actual fat. My bump is squishy and big and when I sit its just...fatty. Not like a bump. Then I put on a sweater I use to wear in other pregnancies and the arms were so tight I thought I was going to rip it! So If I wore it when I was a good 30 pounds more than now Im getting fat all over instead of just bump :cry:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Weirdly despite the fact I've gained loads of weight, have more spots than when I was a teen and have a fat covered bump I actually feel more sexy now than before I was pregnant. Odd what hormones do to us!


----------



## nic18

heartburn is killing me tonight :(


----------



## Rosie06

my DD kindly informed me tonight after she finsished reading her baby brother a bedtime story (she lifts me top up and "reads" astory everynight to him lol) that it wont be long till my baby brother is going to "pop" out of your belly button :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

26+1 weeks 
Bump is heavy and giving me a lot of pressure pains down their, heartburn is killing me but then I did have a takeaway pizza :blush:
 



Attached Files:







1517575_733054276719585_1501563634_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## daddiesgift

Mayb_baby- cute bump you actually look pregnant! I had someone tell me yesterday "you're pregnant? Due in May?! Holy hell you look amazing!" Not really a compliment as I've gained at least ten pounds and I wear bump tight tops and elastic pants. Soo people just think I look this big all the time?? I wish I had a definite bump!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Okay.. I take that back.. I don't wish I did as I know soon enough I will, I just wish it was obvious I was pregnant and not just chubby


----------



## mayb_baby

I go to do things and bump prevents me, I forget how big it is lol:haha:


----------



## FleurDeMai

mayb_baby - wow! It's a shame about heartburn though...

I haven't had heartburn yet but I get really strong nausea when I'm getting in bed. As soon as I lie down (on my left side) it starts. I heard it was potentially harmful to sleep on your right side, but unfortunately that's the only position that will stop the nausea.

I told OH I felt bigger yesterday. His reply? "I did notice your thighs were fatter." Oh wow, thanks :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

FleurDeMai- Men:dohh: My OH keeps saying 'your bumps getting massive, in a good way though' :gun:


----------



## daddiesgift

My OH says "you're not getting fat your pregnant" so we're all safe, pregnancy prevents fatness :haha:


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> heartburn is killing me tonight :(

Ditto. Every night. I seem to have to eat to suppress it!!
Tums aren't even helping anymore, neither is gallons of milk or water. :dohh:


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha... heartburn is my constant companion these days. I'm taking a daily omeprazole, and sipping liquid gaviscon like it's a fine wine...


----------



## HannahGraceee

gaviscon is like my bestfriend at the moment hahahahah!


----------



## magicwhisper

daddiesgift said:


> My OH says "you're not getting fat your pregnant" so we're all safe, pregnancy prevents fatness :haha:


i love this :haha: got to agree :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

gaviscon does nothing for me, im eating rennies like there sweets :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha: i really like it so when OH had heart burn i was like its lovely! he had some and was sick... UHOH hahahah!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Baby has suddenly got her wriggle on. All day yesterday and today I've been able to feel her so clearly. It's amazing!!!


----------



## emalou90

Oh I've had a baby wiggling all day too! It's off putting at work haha


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Sorry to hear about the heartburn, it's horrible! Luckily my Gaviscon and Raniditine seem to have eased it a lot.

Mayb_Baby - Wow, love your bump! :D


----------



## FleurDeMai

Double digits!

Just to make sure... I'm not the only one who's drooling _a lot_ at night, am I? I know it's a normal pregnancy symptom, but it makes me feel so gross :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Fleur - Yay for double digits! :yipee:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ive avoided the heartburn so far - had a bad bout of Intigestion one night but i think i just ate too fast and too much!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Morning ladies! Glad to read you are all feeling good and excited (minus the heartburn). I'm right there with you, though. Baby is kicking constantly, especially at night while I'm sleeping! Hopefully, he changes his sleeping pattern after his arrival :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I've had horrible heart burn for two days straight now! Feel like my throat is on fire and my chest is going to explode! 

Today is my mw appt! I'm sure nothing exciting will happen but I do have a fun concerns to bring up


----------



## nic18

fleur, happy double digits!


----------



## Rosie06

yep heartburn here too, not as bad (yet!) as what it was when pg with DD im hoping it stays that way!!

SPD is absolutley killing me now to the point i can hardly walk somedays think im going to try and get back in touch with the physio :/

Fleur congrats on double digits!

when are we all thinking about packing hospital bags? ive started buying bits and think when i leave work in 5 weeks ill start and get things washed and ironed :D it seems to be going quick!!! x


----------



## Rosie06

Wooop and just noticed double digits :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

I'm so hoping to avoid heartburn this time. Had it last time from 20ish weeks till birth!! It was horrible , especially at night.

Can't help on the hospital bag since we are having our second home birth :)

Yay for everyone with double digits .

This pregnancy is flying for me


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I am soooooo tired . Work is manic I'm supposed to be doing 7.5 hr days but started at 8 this morning and finished at 6pm so 10 hrs plus 1.5 hrs travel means I'm ready to sleep before I even get home. It's only Monday if this keeps up I'll just be a pile of dust by Friday .


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I'm sorry to hear about your SPD, I hope you can get in touch with your Physio soon.

Yay for double digits! :happydance:

I think I might start packing my Hospital bag somewhere between 30 and 35 weeks, I like to make sure everything is in there and that I haven't forgotten anything!


----------



## bumpin2012

I haven't the foggiest idea of what to pack... you'd think, since I've done this before its have a better idea of what I need/ don't need... Lol


----------



## x__amour

I'll pack mine maybe... 37 weeks, lol. I packed way too much useless crap last time, like 5 books lol! I ended up never using anything in my bags except clothes for DH, LO and myself.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Will pack my bag around 35 weeks I think. Reading the threads in 3rd Tri it looks like you have to take everything you own and half the contents of tesco but watching 'one born every minute' people only take small bags??? I reckon I'll take a days worth of stuff for me and baby and then put together a back up stash that hubby can bring in if needed.


----------



## x__amour

I think it varies by countries/hospitals/etc., but when I had Tori, everything was provided. A simple onesie for her, diapers, wipes, pacifiers, blankets, etc. Toothbrushes, shampoo, conditioner, basic care needs for DH and myself. Really the only thing I needed was clothes for DH as LO stayed in the onesies they provided her and I stayed in my gown as it was easier to nurse that way. 

I also think US hospital stays are much longer than elsewhere though.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

They don't provide anything at all in the UK not even nappies for baby so you have to take it all.

If all goes well you can leave about 6 hrs after bubs is born. The big question is how long you'll be in before baby is born and what you need for that time??


----------



## stouffer

I'm hoping to go to a birthing centre so the maximum stay there is 24 hours.

This place looks nicer than the hospital I gave birth in before but I wished I had packed flip flops because there was other people's blood on the shower floor. Disgusting!

This time I'll bring nightie to give birth in, PJs, yoga pants and loose top, slippers, nursing bra, maternity pads, toiletries, and for the baby several sleep suits (my first got through a few a day puking up mucous initially), nappies etc., hat, going home outfit, blanket for the car seat. Oh and a camera and phone charger.

I think that's about all? That's quite a long list actually!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have a feeling I'm going to over pack this time! I was in hospital for two weeks with Ava :/


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I brought my own comfortable blanket and pillow along with my hospital bag. I live in Texas and the hospitals here provide a LOT of the starter stuff. I wasn't packed ahead of time with my DO so I will most likely pack a bag at 35 weeks, too.


----------



## Rosie06

ive been trying to think back as to what i took last time i had a holdall for me and changing bag for baby, but i ended up been in for 2 half days so hubby had to bring more sleepsuits and vests for DD think ill do a back up bag at home so if we run out of anything and im in for a couple of days again he can just grab that one day although im hoping i wont be in that long!!! x


----------



## daddiesgift

Not sure when I'll pack. I'm planing on birth at a birth center so no stay longer than 24 hours. I'll pack clothes for me and baby, my own panties and pads as I hate the ones they give you. Diapers, car seat, blanket and Herbal bath.


----------



## Starry Night

HannahGraceee said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to over pack this time! I was in hospital for two weeks with Ava :/

Wow and I thought I was in for a long time at 5 days. I hope you don't have to stay as long this time.

I will probably overpack too. All the pregnancy books and articles say to bring all these things and I ended up not really using any of them. Of course, I didn't realize that our hospital provided all of the basics. The nurses even made fun of me for how much I brought. I had the messiest room in the ward! :haha: I even got some take-home formula due to my son still not nursing well enough to keep his blood sugar levels up.

One thing I know I will need is an iPod. we don't have extra health benefits so I most likely won't get a private room which means dh can't stay with me overnight. It gets lonely so it's nice to have music to listen to. 

I'll probably pack once I'm in the 30ish week range. I don't think I'll go early but I guess there is no harm being prepared.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I've no idea what I should pack, I'll have to ask my midwife what she recommends. At the birth center here, I won't be allowed to stay for more than 18 hours, so it's going to be a small bag for sure.

My hip pain is worst than ever, and now there's a clicking sound everytime I move? I'm so used to pains coming and going, I don't know whether I should call my midwife as soon as possible or wait a few days and see how it goes :/


----------



## ltrip84

Who do you think I should ask about what the hospital provides (or doesn't provide)? I would hate to waste the doctor's time with questions like that. Also, if I don't do the antenatal classes, who do I ask to see if I can get a tour and some info about the birth? Any ideas?

I can see myself overpacking! This is my first and I like to be prepared and organized.


----------



## daddiesgift

Call the hospital and ask or do a labor and delivery tour and ask then. I'd have no problem asking doc but I'm sure he wouldn't know everything. 

I forgot to add I'd pack snacks!! I was so hungry after both births and the kitchens were always closed! So snacks and bottle water are a must!!


----------



## Starry Night

Why wouldn't you ask your doctor? I don't think it would be a waste of time at all as they would know their hospital's policy. My OB had given me a list of things to bring but then we had moved so had to switch hospitals and doctors. I had assumed the list would be the same for my new place so didn't ask.

Our hospital provides outfits the baby can wear while at the hospital and all the women on the ward wear hospital gowns the whole time so I'm not going to bring as much in the way of clothes this time. I will bring a housecoat and slippers though. I had my son in the middle of an intense heat wave but in the maternity ward it was FREEZING!!!

And I agree about the snacks. I was provided with good meals but DH wasn't given a thing and poor guy was starving. You're not supposed to eat during labour at our hospital but I did sneak in a bite or two. :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Starry Night said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to over pack this time! I was in hospital for two weeks with Ava :/
> 
> Wow and I thought I was in for a long time at 5 days. I hope you don't have to stay as long this time.
> 
> .Click to expand...

Me too! Ava was really poorly so had to stay in special care and then for antibiotics and I had already been in for 3 days before as was induced :shrug: I don't mind really atleast she was better :happydance: but I did go stir crazy :lol:


----------



## x__amour

ltrip84 said:


> Who do you think I should ask about what the hospital provides (or doesn't provide)? I would hate to waste the doctor's time with questions like that. Also, if I don't do the antenatal classes, who do I ask to see if I can get a tour and some info about the birth? Any ideas?
> 
> I can see myself overpacking! This is my first and I like to be prepared and organized.

L&D! You should be able to call them and schedule an appointment and ask whatever questions you want to then.

I have my tour when I drop off my pre-registration in 2 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

Our hospital doesn't offer tours anymore. Just a virtual one online and it's not very informative. I'm glad I remember the tour/seminar we took before DS.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi Ladies,

Is anyone here trying for a vbac or going for a repeat c section? Would love to hear from you - Ur reasons / feelings / fears etc :)

Im hoping for a vbac but the hospital is trying to steer me towards a section. Theres so much conflicting info online i really dont know which way to go


----------



## HannahGraceee

Me me! I'm going for a vbac :) thankfully my hospital are keen on the idea aswell!


----------



## nic18

26weeks Hannah :D


----------



## emalou90

Made it to 25 weeks. Physio is now recommending crutches for SPD.
Also found a great deal on a Quinny Buzz. Anyone have one?


----------



## x__amour

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is anyone here trying for a vbac or going for a repeat c section? Would love to hear from you - Ur reasons / feelings / fears etc :)
> 
> Im hoping for a vbac but the hospital is trying to steer me towards a section. Theres so much conflicting info online i really dont know which way to go

I'm going for a VBAC. I hated my EMCS and knew I never wanted to go through it again. The risks for a VBAC are substantially lower than those of a repeat c-section too.


----------



## Excalibur

I am definitely going to pack more nappies this time! I ended up running out with Tyler and had to ask the Midwife for some but she could only give me a couple as they were low on stock? I thought Hospitals stocked up on these things?!? 

Our Hospital doesn't do tours anymore either, just an online virtual tour! :(


----------



## x__amour

Last night I had some post sex contractions and was thinking to myself, "Hell, this hurts. How am I supposed to do the real deal?" Haha, I'm sure it's a different feeling though.

4 days until the last stretch! :shock:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Baby has been breech the whole pregnancy. I'm thinking I may be in for a c-section this time! Does anyone know how much longer the healing time is for c-section vs. vaginal?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Today I'm reminded if the song from moulin rouge "it's a little bit funny this feeling inside...." Having baby somersault just after eating dinner makes your tummy feel really odd.


----------



## Rosie06

im currently down for a VBAC although im not sure if that will change now with having GD i hope i can at least attempt but tbh ill just go with whatever they think is safest at the time,

had my appt today with diabetes nurse but the ante natal one i was supposed to see ended up off sick so the nurse i seen didnt really have much info on GD but for now i have to do a pin prick to test my blood sugars 6 times a day and ill having fortnightly hospital appts with nurse dietician consultant and scan :/ x


----------



## Rosie06

oh and they weighed me too and ive only put on 13lbs so far which she said is great so i was pleased with that x


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> Made it to 25 weeks. Physio is now recommending crutches for SPD.
> Also found a great deal on a Quinny Buzz. Anyone have one?

I had a Quinny buzz with Ava! It was lovely! :) and still have it! It was a tough choice between that and the silvercross I got x


----------



## HannahGraceee

nic18 said:


> 26weeks Hannah :D

:kiss::happydance: Tomorrow we can say 13 weeks to go( and 6 days) :lol:


----------



## Starry Night

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is anyone here trying for a vbac or going for a repeat c section? Would love to hear from you - Ur reasons / feelings / fears etc :)
> 
> Im hoping for a vbac but the hospital is trying to steer me towards a section. Theres so much conflicting info online i really dont know which way to go

I am not 100% sure what I'm going to end up having but my OB really wants me to try for a VBAC. She said since I was able to go into labour naturally and dilate all the way on my own she thought I should be able to try a vaginal delivery again (I had emergency section last time). I will be treated as 'high risk' so they will be monitoring me the whole time and as soon as the baby shows signs of distress they will do a section.

My biggest fear about VBAC is something going wrong with the baby again but it seems they won't let it go as long this time. With my son they really tried to put off the section so he was in distress for quite some time. He was OK and apparently came out kicking and screaming so didn't need any resuscitation. I will admit to being scared of VBAC but I know that it's supposed to be better for baby as well as me.


----------



## daddiesgift

Ive never had a c section but I will say that every pregnancy, labor, delivery and baby are different. Just because youve had a section before doesnt mean you have to have another one. If you had an emergency one before that doesnt mean this time will be the same. I completely understand why women who have had a traumatic birth experience before chose to have a repeat section. But Ive had many family members and friends have VBACS and they said it was the best thing they couldve ever done! 

You ladies should check out Birth With Out Fear on facebook, instagram and blog! I had a traumatic natural birth with my first so I opted for an epidural with my second out of fear. I dont regret it at all as it was very healing for me and allowed me to be able to try and have a natural birth this time! Though I still have fears and think Im insane and just need the epidural :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Oh crap. I think I've gone off our name. I can't think of another. :(


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

It's v-day !!


----------



## stouffer

Wannabe Mommy said:


> It's v-day !!

Me too!

20-24 weeks really dragged for me. Next up: double digits and 3rd tri :)


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Made it to 25 weeks. Physio is now recommending crutches for SPD.
> Also found a great deal on a Quinny Buzz. Anyone have one?
> 
> I had a Quinny buzz with Ava! It was lovely! :) and still have it! It was a tough choice between that and the silvercross I got xClick to expand...

Thanks Hannah.
I work for boots so I get discount along with the 10% off £100 offer at the moment, so I'll be quids in if we choose the buzz.
I drive almost everywhere but I'll be doing the school run come September so want a decent buggy for that and trips to the park.
Looks comfy! :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Made it to 25 weeks. Physio is now recommending crutches for SPD.
> Also found a great deal on a Quinny Buzz. Anyone have one?
> 
> I had a Quinny buzz with Ava! It was lovely! :) and still have it! It was a tough choice between that and the silvercross I got xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hannah.
> I work for boots so I get discount along with the 10% off £100 offer at the moment, so I'll be quids in if we choose the buzz.
> I drive almost everywhere but I'll be doing the school run come September so want a decent buggy for that and trips to the park.
> Looks comfy! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know they have changed the seat unit for the new one and I love it! If we knew this one would be a girl we would defo have got the pink one :lol:


----------



## nic18

I can safely say at 26weeks we're pretty organised :)! 
got everything apart from wipes/nappies!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just need to get my crib bedding, and my nappy bin inserts 

I DO NOT NEEED any more clothes for this baby hahah!


----------



## bumpin2012

Mrs stefka: I think you will likely be fine. most babies don't turn head down to stay until after 30 weeks. at 22 weeks, they still have lots of room to flip around, and most are breech at least some of the time. I can't remember when G turned, but I do remember it being later on :)

I have no desire for a drug free birth. tried it with G, didn't progress. after I finally agreed to the epidural, I went from 5-10 cm within 3 hours. I had been at it for 6 hours before, and only had been stalled at 5 cm for 5 of those hours. I give props to all those trying though :)


----------



## Excalibur

Happy V-Day ladies :D

I can't believe that we will all be in the 3rd Tri soon! :shock:


----------



## Starry Night

I still have a month until third trimester. This pregnancy is really dragging for me. :| There doesn't seem to be too many of us here who are due at the end of May. But of all the pregnant ladies I know in real life I am now at the beginning of the line (my SiL had her baby last week).

Exactly one week until V-Day for me.


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - Congratulations to your Sister In Law :D


----------



## Lilly12

We haven't gotten anything for the baby yet apart from some clothes and a napper/rocker bassinet that turns into a chair thing lol.
Think I'll buy the car seat today or tomorrow. 
Then I'll still want to buy a breastpump , swing, and crib. 
I think that's all we will need for a while. 

Had midwife appointment yesterday and was told baby was head down .
Aleena wasn't head down until 30 weeks so I was surprised. But babies can still turn around pretty easy at this stage!


----------



## Starry Night

The other night a friend sold me some of her old clothes and for $20 I got a whole sack full. And I have some gender neutral stuff from DS. I think the gender neutral things were some of my favourites so I'm excited to be able to use them again though most seem to be sized for 6 months. 

I need to buy a new mattress pad and new sheets for the new baby. And not just because of the different gender. My son's sheets have all become so stained that no amount of washing can get them out anymore. It's just gross. And I had got him a cheap mattress pad and it's all ripped and the material has gotten gross too. I'm going to go for a better one next time. Otherwise I don't really need much in the way of gear for the baby. What I do still need to do is get things for my son to upgrade to the "big boy" room. We have a bed frame but need to get a new mattress. We also want black out blinds for both rooms (right now the nursery has blankets pinned over the window) and we need to paint DS' room. Right now it's bright pink.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thanks, bumpin! That's actually really comforting to hear. I'll stand on my head if I need to in order for my lil guy to change his position :)

Starry night - We are very close in days to each other, so I'm right behind you at the end of the month. My SIL is due to pop any day now, and is so ready. My other SIL is due 8 weeks after me. I think reality will probably set in once the first babe gets here.

As for the stuff, we have slowly been buying things since Christmas. We have too many clothes/shoes already. I doubt Jack will even have the chance to wear most of them. I think all we need at this point is a car seat, and stroller.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

So, at what week are you officially considered to be in the first trimester? I have always thought 24 weeks, but have also heard anywhere from 25-28 weeks?


----------



## Starry Night

I think 27 weeks.


----------



## x__amour

Varies by country. Usually 27-28 weeks. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

There's a sticky in the pregnancy club thread that says this:


Second Trimester
US & Canada: 13 > 28 weeks
UK: 14 > 26 weeks


Third Trimester
US & Canada: 28 weeks > Birth
UK: 27 weeks > Birth


In the interests of website standards, BabyandBump.com starts pregnancy from the first missed period and splits 40 weeks of pregnancy into 3 equal sections:
First Trimester Forum: Conception > 13 weeks
Second Trimester Forum: 14 > 26 weeks
Third Trimester Forum: 27 weeks > Birth


----------



## 2boys_mom89

IM due with my second boy May 22nd 2014


----------



## FleurDeMai

We haven't started buying _anything_ yet. OH keeps saying "let's wait until after the baby shower" but no one's organising that! He also says that we could get some stuff from his cousins, yet he's not asking for that either. It's like he wants to wait at the very last minute, and then it'll be stressing and we won't get what we actually want. I found the stroller I want on sale, when I showed him all he had to say was that "maybe his cousin had one like that". Of course he won't ask her now. He prefers to wait until the sale is over. No chance we're getting ready in advance.

Okay, okay, I'm done ranting! It's just starting to really piss me off and no one around me understand _why_.

Welcome to the thread, 2boys_mom!


----------



## daddiesgift

Fleur- I understand why you're pissed, that's frustrating! Especially while pregnant I think it calms us to plan and prepare so waiting would irritate me! 

We have pretty much everything. Just need those diaper inserts and some more pjs! But since I already have two kids I've already learned babies don't need much so we really didn't buy too much. A swing that was too adorable and it was $35 on sale!! Like a $100 difference. My boys loved their swing. We some blankets I made, a few outfits in each size, a car seat and a rock n play sleeper. I've probably spent under $300 for everything! Including the 20 cloth diapers I bought :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh and I got a breast pump for free and I had to buy two new baby carriers as my fave OH shut in the car door and it tore! Then my woven wrap got caught in the washer and ripped! :cry: were pretty frugal over here :winkwink:


----------



## x__amour

All the baby gear I want keeps going on sale when I have no money. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Babyleggings.com is offering 5 free pair of baby leggings for free with discount code "bemine14". Just pay S&H. 

Amour I think I am maybe getting discounts sent to me because of the link you sent earlier this month. I bought the nursing pillow. THANK YOU! Loving the residual emails for other stuff.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Thanks for telling us about it, Mrs.stefka!


----------



## Starry Night

fleur - sounds like a guy thing. We don't have to get much for the baby but we DO have to get the other bedroom ready so DS can move out of the nursery but DH keeps insisting "we have time, we have time". I could hyperventilate just thinking of all we have to do to get DS' new room ready in time. I don't want to be painting while in third tri. I get HUGE when pregnant so I know I won't have the strength or energy to be bustling about at the end...until nesting starts, that is. ;)


----------



## emalou90

Actually got one massive kick/punch right next to my belly button last night, baby came out so far that it made my eyes water!! Never had that happen before :haha:


----------



## maria2611

Ahh v day tomorrow :D


----------



## Excalibur

2boys - Welcome to the thread :wave: 

I can't believe that I will be in the 3rd Tri tomorrow, eeeks!! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Another tommorrow means another month down! Another 1 to go! Ahhh!


----------



## Starry Night

emalou90 said:


> Actually got one massive kick/punch right next to my belly button last night, baby came out so far that it made my eyes water!! Never had that happen before :haha:


LOL! Sounds like you have one enthusiastic child inside of you. Can you already pre-register for karate lessons? :haha:

My own LO is starting to get stronger and more insistent on being noticed. She used to mainly spin and "tap dance" inside but now her punches and kicks are getting more common. Last night she started to kick me repeatedly on the cervix. I was nearly in tears. :haha: I actually started to poke my belly quite insistently until she moved and kicked me elsewhere.

maria - an early congrats on reaching v-day!

excalibur - congrats on reading 3rd tri! The final stretch!


----------



## emalou90

Starry Night said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Actually got one massive kick/punch right next to my belly button last night, baby came out so far that it made my eyes water!! Never had that happen before :haha:
> 
> 
> LOL! Sounds like you have one enthusiastic child inside of you. Can you already pre-register for karate lessons? :haha:
> 
> My own LO is starting to get stronger and more insistent on being noticed. She used to mainly spin and "tap dance" inside but now her punches and kicks are getting more common. Last night she started to kick me repeatedly on the cervix. I was nearly in tears. :haha: I actually started to poke my belly quite insistently until she moved and kicked me elsewhere.
> 
> maria - an early congrats on reaching v-day!
> 
> excalibur - congrats on reading 3rd tri! The final stretch!Click to expand...

Cervix kicks are so gross!! I hate them (but obviously good to know baby is ok in there!)
:haha: may turn up to a karate lesson and say "I'm teaching my baby from an early age!"


----------



## magicwhisper

foof kicks are horrible :haha:

i was up most the night with heartburn and bad dreams she up kicking most the night, that explains why she has long sleeps in the day :dohh:.


----------



## Felix26

3rd trimester for me on Monday!! Bought a cute baby grow with I love daddy written all over it, today. For baby to wear on daddys first fathers day! ;-)


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - Thank you, I can't believe that the final stretch is here already! :shock:


----------



## Rosie06

Eeek cant believe 3rd tri is just around the corner :D

Looks like ill be going on metformin for the GD next week i have an appt with consultant on wednesday :S they also told me they are likely to induce at 38 weeks :/ 

managed to get the wall art put on his wall today so thats his room complete now :cloud9:

Has everyone got names picked out yet we have his first name but cant seem to agree on a middle name just yet, it was the other way round for DD! 

i ordered 2 adorable embroidered babygrows that got delivered yesterday one saying Mummy and Daddy made a wish and you came true (we have this on the wall art) and I have the best big sister in the world!!! x


----------



## gaves99

Double digits! At 99 days, whoa!! :happydance:

Keep getting these periods of my stomach being super tight. It's not Just a few mins like BH contractions, it lasts for a long time. The past few afternoons/evenings I all of a sudden get tight and super uncomft. Anyone else had this??


----------



## bumpin2012

gaves, I've been having it too... never had it with G, so im going to be asking my OB about it on Tuesday.

I've updated the front page...is there anyone whose info is wrong/missing?


----------



## Starry Night

I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this, but SweetV (due May 1st) lost her little boy about 2 weeks ago. :( RIP, sweet angel. :angel:


----------



## bumpin2012

oh, no! that's such horrible news!


----------



## x__amour

So sorry for your loss. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Phantom

Just stopping in to say I'm still around. There's little happiness for me right now so I'm not posting much. My grandmother died this summer, and last night my great aunt (who was even more of a grandmother to me) passed away. My mother is still in the hospital and the doctors don't have much hope. My poor baby is surrounded by sorrow.


----------



## FleurDeMai

My condolences, Phantom :hugs:
I hope your mother gets better, whatever the doctors say.

So sad about SweetV :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:( sweetV! Sleep tight baby boy x


----------



## Scarmummy

Hey There,

Im new here. I'm pregnant with my baby #2!!!


----------



## schultzie18

99 days! Getting close. Had my first ever dream about labor. 

So sorry to hear about your loss SweetV! 

Phantom so sorry to hear about your losses. I will be praying for your mom.


----------



## bumpin2012

welcome scarmummy

what's your EDD, so I can add you to the front page


phantom. I hope your mother shows improvement. do they know what's wrong?


----------



## Starry Night

Phantom said:


> Just stopping in to say I'm still around. There's little happiness for me right now so I'm not posting much. My grandmother died this summer, and last night my great aunt (who was even more of a grandmother to me) passed away. My mother is still in the hospital and the doctors don't have much hope. My poor baby is surrounded by sorrow.

:hugs::hugs: That's so hard to deal with so much grief at once. Life can be so cruel at times.


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

SweetV - I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P baby boy :( 

Phantom - I hope your Mum gets well soon and sorry to hear about the losses of your Grandmother and your Aunt. May they R.I.P :( 

Scarmummy - Welcome to the thread :wave:


----------



## emalou90

So sorry sweetv :-( rip little man xx

Phantom - baby may be surrounded by sorrow, but itself is a little miracle. Take solace in the good in life :hugs: I hope you and your family have good news soon xxx


----------



## Scarmummy

bumpin2012 said:


> welcome scarmummy
> 
> what's your EDD, so I can add you to the front page

im due 14th!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## emalou90

Scarmummy said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> welcome scarmummy
> 
> what's your EDD, so I can add you to the front page
> 
> im due 14th!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Me too!!!!


----------



## Scarmummy

emalou90 said:


> Scarmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> welcome scarmummy
> 
> what's your EDD, so I can add you to the front page
> 
> im due 14th!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!!!Click to expand...

yay!!! hehe:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

2 more days till 3rd trimester ;)!!!


----------



## nic18

sweetv, I'm so sorry for your loss :(! 

Hannah 2 days:)!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is coming around so quick!


----------



## FleurDeMai

I am already there in third tri, I can't believe it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 3rd tri fleur! Xxx


----------



## x__amour

Well, we had a crazy weekend! DH had a rare weekend off and my friend who works at Disney World invited us to come up and get in for free so Tori and I got to go to Disney World for the first time. She absolutely loved it!

https://imageshack.com/a/img200/2471/s2iv.jpg

https://imageshack.com/a/img829/6292/zcf5.jpg

https://imageshack.com/a/img845/2617/4itb.jpg

(This was my friend! ;))

It was pretty interesting to spend 13 hours walking around at 7 months pregnant though. I was limping and crying by the end of the night but it was worth it! Maybe I'll go back in 11 weeks or so to try and jump start labor! :lol:

27 weeks as of yesterday and in the final stretch! Can't believe I'm 3rd trimester already.

https://imageshack.com/a/img824/1520/vbss.jpg


----------



## MerryMint

x_amour, those pics are great! what a special trip for her :)

Nothing crazy here - lots of heartburn and my back/tailbone are a wreck (probably something to do with hefting a 35 pound squirmy little monster around all day). Just checking in to see how everyone is doing...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww lovely pictures! I bet tori loved it :) x


----------



## gaves99

Yo look amazing Amour! Glad you had a wonderful trip!! :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Yay for 2 more days until 3rd Trimester! :happydance: 

Fleur - Welcome to the 3rd Trimester! :yipee: 

Amour - That's great that you went to Disneyland, I have been there and loved it! 

Welcome to the 3rd Trimester! :dance:


----------



## magicwhisper

your trip looks awesome glad you had a good time


----------



## mayb_baby

Amour - I love Disney land, your trip looks amazing and wooohooo :happydance: on 3rd tri :)

Woooohoooo 3rd tri :)

I fell down my stairs on Wednesday last week 10 stairs and landed on bump, got an emergency scan but all was fine.
Found out a good bit more about him though, at 26+5 I was measuring 29+2 so 18 days ahead and he was weighing 2lb 12oz. (she put my EDD 15th April)
He's breach and my placenta is quite low so need another scan as they think it's blocking him from turning, I see my MW on the 13th so will know more then.


----------



## Starry Night

amour - that is so wonderful that your friend was able to do that for you and your family. My dh and I went there for our honeymoon and we had an absolute blast. We're hoping to be able to take our kids there one day. Florida is quite far away from us though. And you're looking great! In some of those photos I had a hard time telling you were pregnant. It was more of the "Is she or isn't she?" look. LOL

Congrats to all the ladies reaching third tri. I still have about a month to go. But on Thursday I'll be 6 months and viable. So still a big milestone. :happydance:

And I think I'm pretty nearly set for clothes. There was a big sale at my favourite store so we made the 2 hour drive and I went nuts. I don't normally spend so much at once but it was hard to pass up the sale. It was mostly winter stuff so I had to guess at what size DD will be next winter. I just need a couple more sleepers for the beginning and then I think I'll hold off for her to arrive to see what she'll need in the larger sizes. It's hard to guess what season it will be by then. Kids grow at such random rates. My DS was in newborn for about 3 weeks but was in 6 month clothes by 2 1/2 to 3 months of age.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Glad your both ok mayb :) but you better not ditch us now your gonna be a April mumma!


----------



## Felix26

Does it mean that baby will deliver early if your measuring ahead? ^^^

Anyway 27 +1 weeks here! And officially 3rd trimester. Omg! I really cant believe it. Have been getting pain shooting through bump which I suppose is growing pains but also sore and pressure low down under bump now and again? - Don't know what this is. 

When is eveyone planning to start their nurseries? We have 2 different lots of family staying for a weekend each one after the other at the end of February. I plan to start the baby's room the week they've all gone - or at least be organising it. And seeing what I have at least xx

How is everyone else?


----------



## emalou90

Can anyone else believe how quick time is going? (Especially as a lot of us are second time mummies)
I'm having a day off today, dd in nursery so time to think and plan everything. Arghh I'm a bit overwhelmed with how quick our babies will be here!!


----------



## Starry Night

I still feel like things are dragging. Though when I say I'll be 6 months on Thursday I feel further along than when I say 24 weeks.

We'll hopefully start work on DS' "big boy" room in about a month so then we can start working on tidying up the nursery.


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't know what it means really until I see my MW on the 13th but either way I'm staying here as a May mummy lol
I know my dates are right as at my 5 week scan he measured exact to my dates and my 7 weeks scan, so he is just a big boy:haha:

Can't believe I'm 3rd tri and my ticker is on the 7th bubble!


----------



## ltrip84

Felix, we just started on the nursery a couple of weeks ago. We are trying not to overdo it and are taking our time. We painted the ceiling and the walls last week. This week, we will probably put up new trim and border. We plan to get new carpet in the next few weeks. We only have a few things furniture-wise to go into the nursery so far. Everything else will probably come from the baby showers at the end of March/First of April and later.

emalou90- I think time has really sped up since the gender scan. Really, some weeks go by super fast and some go by slow. I think they seem to go by slow when I'm looking forward to a specific milestone.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Amour - That trip looks like it was fun! Would love to take my kiddos to Disneyland!

Mayb_baby - Glad you and the babe are ok! That's scary! I'm curious to see what you MW says about delivering early, too. He is for sure a big boy. I can't imagine they would have you go to the original due date. You would be delivering a big child!

Emalou- time is rushing by. We will all have sweet babies before we know it.

I got my nursery started about a month ago. I figured I would slowly buy/put everything together. Doing it all at once stresses me out, and I like to shop around a while! I found a killer deal on a dual electric breast pump, so that was this weeks steal! I just love finding bargains...


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_baby - Glad to hear that you and baby are ok! :hugs: 

Wow, 15th April? Glad to hear that you are going to stick around here with us :thumbup:

Felix - Welcome to the 3rd Trimester :happydance: 

Emalou - I can't believe how quick this pregnancy has gone! :shock:


----------



## Starry Night

Last night my mom pointed out that I probably feel like this pregnancy is dragging because I was already pregnant twice in the year leading up to my current pregnancy so I've basically been pregnant since September 2012 with only about 2 1/2 months break in between each one. I think she has a point.


----------



## Rosie06

Weve got our nursery all finished the other day, its just a case now of hospital bag and getting all of his clothes washed and ironed :D

im hoping to find out tomorrow if ill be getting induced early or potentially c section so i too may end up an April mummy :/


----------



## mayb_baby

ltrip84- You have way more done than me we have nothing at all done :/

Starry Night- I felt like my pregnancy with Michael lasted ages as I was pregnant from December 2009 and then lost my angel and Michael was born at the end of December.

Rosie06- I'm worried too about potentially being an April mummy so I'm starting my hospital bag.

Here is my notes on his emergency scan hoping MW will give me answers on what to do next as he is measuring huge lol and my 3rd tri bump :)
 



Attached Files:







1781863_738978309460515_777731830_n.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 8









1798188_738973786127634_1473660139_n.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magicwhisper

double digits :happydance:


----------



## Felix26

Rosie06 said:


> Weve got our nursery all finished the other day, its just a case now of hospital bag and getting all of his clothes washed and ironed :D
> 
> im hoping to find out tomorrow if ill be getting induced early or potentially c section so i too may end up an April mummy :/

All finished!! Well done you!! Can we please see pictures for inspiration xx


----------



## MerryMint

I can't believe we're all getting to 3rd tri! This is flying by...

We decided not to do a nursery for this one yet. He/She will sleep in our room for the first few months, and then we'll decide if it will share a room with DS or not (depending on if it's a boy or girl).


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 3rd tri ;) xxx


----------



## x__amour

2am. Heartburnheartburnheartburn.


----------



## Rosie06

mayb_baby said:


> ltrip84- You have way more done than me we have nothing at all done :/
> 
> Starry Night- I felt like my pregnancy with Michael lasted ages as I was pregnant from December 2009 and then lost my angel and Michael was born at the end of December.
> 
> Rosie06- I'm worried too about potentially being an April mummy so I'm starting my hospital bag.
> 
> Here is my notes on his emergency scan hoping MW will give me answers on what to do next as he is measuring huge lol and my 3rd tri bump :)

I know what you mean ive got little mans things in a bag and mine in another they just need washing and a few extra bits for me, the nurse told me today its very likely ill be delivering at 38 weeks with having GD its also quite likely that i will end up with another csection too :/ 

PS i think we are in a facebook group together (your bump pic and scan has triggered my mind lol)



Felix26 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Weve got our nursery all finished the other day, its just a case now of hospital bag and getting all of his clothes washed and ironed :D
> 
> im hoping to find out tomorrow if ill be getting induced early or potentially c section so i too may end up an April mummy :/
> 
> All finished!! Well done you!! Can we please see pictures for inspiration xxClick to expand...


ha ha im a total freak and like to be super organised! ill try and get some pics when i get in tonight to put up, its nothing over the top but we like it ;) x


----------



## nic18

officially in 3rd tri :dance:


----------



## daddiesgift

What's the point in inducing or csection for gestational diabetes unless baby is measuring large? Is there other complications? I haven't been told if ill be tested this time or not.


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy VDay to me! :dance: :dance:


----------



## nic18

happy vday!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Happy V-Day, Daddiesgift!


----------



## Starry Night

nic - congrats on reaching 3rd tri!

daddiesgift - congrats on V-day! I'm not sure, but doesn't gestational diabetes also increase risks for things like pre-eclampsia? I would think they would test you though as it's a general screening most pregnant women get whether or not they have a history for it. I'm not getting my test done until I'm 29 weeks.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies! 

I got tested for it with my last two so I thought I would this time just don't know when :shrug: I'm so paranoid this time that I have it for some reason :dohh:


----------



## magicwhisper

im dreading getting the glucose test :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm getting tested Friday! Xx


----------



## x__amour

Next Thursday for me. Drink has been sitting in my fridge for 2 weeks, haha.


----------



## gaves99

I have mine on the 21st. SO not looking forward to it. PLEASE dont make me have to do the 3 hour test!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

What's the 3 hour test?


----------



## Starry Night

I completely forget what is involved with a glucose test. I had one this summer as a part of my testing into why I was miscarrying. But I didn't have to fast or anything. I drank down this orange soda type of drink (which I really like) and then waited around for an hour and then did a urine test and some blood work. My memories from DS' pregnancy are already hazy but I thought that's how it went with him too. Though I thought I was 18 weeks at the time but I might be confusing it with my AFP testing.


----------



## x__amour

HannahGraceee said:


> What's the 3 hour test?

If you fail the 1 hour glucose test, they make you re-do it but wait 3 hours instead.


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Yay for getting the Nursery finished :happydance: 

Mayb_baby - Wow! Nice bump! :D 

Magic - Yay for double digits! :yipee: 

Nic - Welcome to the 3rd Tri! :dance: 

Daddiesgift - Happy V-Day :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I did mine on monday. that drink makes me sooooo nauseated... if I fail, I dont think I can do the 3hour test. I barely make it an hour without puking...


----------



## Rosie06

here you only get tested if your bmi is over 30 or if family history of diabetes, ive a strong family history of it, but they do just a standard 2 hour test so if you fail that thats it basically, i think they induce because of the risk of further complications and growth scans arent that accurate really, but i did have an emcs with DD didnt even get into labour with her x


----------



## FleurDeMai

My midwife has given me the choice to do the test or not. I have to give her my answer tomorrow and I still hesitate.
Too much sugar makes me nauseated and I'm afraid of needles, when I know I'm getting blood drawn I lose my appetite and I can't sleep. The glucose test sounds like a my worst nightmare.


----------



## nic18

I've not heard anything about the glucose test from my midwife!


----------



## Rosie06

nic18 said:


> I've not heard anything about the glucose test from my midwife!

in the uk i think you only get it if your bmi is over 30 and or family history its not really a standard test i dont think x


----------



## nic18

Rosie06 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> I've not heard anything about the glucose test from my midwife!
> 
> in the uk i think you only get it if your bmi is over 30 and or family history its not really a standard test i dont think xClick to expand...

ah thank you :flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

nic - Congrats on 3rd tri :)

daddiesgift - Happy VDay :)


----------



## emalou90

Feel rubbish todayyyyyyy
Headache
Tired
- can't be bothered with anything, cancelling seeing a friend today too. Just blah!


----------



## stouffer

Baby is now the size of a cauliflower... Umm I really wonder about the fruit and veg ticker sometimes ;)


----------



## Starry Night

V-day! Finally! haha


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

stouffer said:


> Baby is now the size of a cauliflower... Umm I really wonder about the fruit and veg ticker sometimes ;)

Have been quite calm about the idea of labour but when I look at the ticker and think about pushing out a cauliflower it all starts to get a bit concerning :D

Only 5 day left in triple digits!


----------



## daddiesgift

Did any of you ladies have a die down in movement around 24 weeks?? This last week I have barely felt her move at all. Maybe once a day and even then not so sure it was even baby movement. I was feeling her all day everyday and hard but now not at all really. 

On hold with birth center now to see what they think...


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

There really isn't any regularity to her movements yet unless my OH puts his hand on my stomach when she is guaranteed to go stock still! I tend to find she is most active mid morning and late evening but it's hit n miss.


----------



## daddiesgift

Well they said midwife on call would call me back but they think I should probably go in for a NST since a day or two of little movement at this point can be normally especially after a crazy day of movement but I since its been a week and some days I dont feel anything at all that something could be off. Im trying not to worry myself and just hope everything is okay. I also never got my results back from my anatomy scan so hopefully when they call back they can tell me about that.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

daddies gift - I'm sure everything is just fine! Babies have a mind of their own, and there is definitely no method to their movement. If you're truly worried, just pop in and have doc check it out. It would at least ease your mind!


----------



## bumpin2012

good luck daddiesgift! Hopefully its just that shes turned and kicking into organs you cant feel. I've noticed that my LO does most of her moving in the middle of the night, so she may just have her nights/days flipped!


Holy pressure these past few days. I feel like I have a 10 lb bowling ball sitting on my cervix. I have a support belt that helps, but it pushes everything up and I feel like I cant breathe... so annoyed. Im trying desperately to enjoy this pregnancy. I was miserable with G right up to the end, and this is my last baby. Apparently im not meant to be one of those women who feel good while pregnant.


----------



## Excalibur

I have both of those problems so I had to have the Glucose Tolerance Test, I had to have it with Tyler aswell :blush: 

Emalou - I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Stouffer - Happy 25 weeks :happydance: 

Starry - Happy V-Day and 24 weeks :dance: 

Daddiesgift - I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks. I'm sure its nothing. They told me to head into our ER to have a test ran and scheduled me an ultrasound for Monday. It's just weird that I felt her everyday and now I don't at all. I just drank some cold water, ate an orange, a piece of candy, pushed on belly a lot and touched my toes to try and move her but I haven't felt any movement at all yet :shrug: I've also been having some hurtful Braxton hicks contractions this week so hopefully that's nothing!


----------



## stouffer

Daddiesgift my baby goes through quiet phases (the last one was around 23 weeks). Usually it precedes a growth spurt. I end up sleeping a lot and next thing I know my bump is bigger.

At least you'll get some reassurance soon but I hope you start feeling more in the meantime.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I hope it's nothing serious, daddies gift. Keep us posted!


----------



## Starry Night

daddiesgift - I would be concerned too. My baby has been having several quiet days but she picked up again today. Overall though her movements do seem a bit subdued. I've seen a lot of girls complain about the same thing around 24 weeks so maybe it's a sort of "wonder week". :shrug: But I always thought drs took reduced movement seriously so wondering why they are making you wait until Monday. I know I'd be very impatient and anxious! Couldn't they at least check for a heart beat?

Let us know how you get on! I'm sure things are fine though. I remember having scans with DS where he was kicking like mad and I couldn't feel a thing and this was at the later stages.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I've had days in the past week where I barely felt any movement too. But I had my midwife appointment today and everything was fine.

I won't have to take the glucose test! Wooo!


----------



## daddiesgift

Well I went and had the NST done today and they said her heart beat was normal. No contractions and didnt pick up any movement from her besides the hiccups. I still have the ultrasound scheduled for Monday. Guess shes just being lazy?


----------



## emalou90

daddiesgift said:


> Well they said midwife on call would call me back but they think I should probably go in for a NST since a day or two of little movement at this point can be normally especially after a crazy day of movement but I since its been a week and some days I dont feel anything at all that something could be off. Im trying not to worry myself and just hope everything is okay. I also never got my results back from my anatomy scan so hopefully when they call back they can tell me about that.

I had two days of constant movement all day
Then bam, two days of hardly any.

It was due to a growth spurt I think! Xx


----------



## magicwhisper

I get a few days of less.movements and the same time i could sleep all day!.its a groth spurt i think because bump.grows


----------



## Rosie06

i always seem to get the odd days of lesser movements but like others have said it seems to coincide with growth spurt x

not sure if this works but links to pics of nursery 

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o698/rosie7983/Nursery/DSC_0445_zps6dcd4671.jpg


----------



## Rosie06

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o698/rosie7983/Nursery/DSC_0433_zps9d015182.jpg

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o698/rosie7983/Nursery/DSC_0437_zpse1f4ef1d.jpg

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o698/rosie7983/Nursery/DSC_0438_zpsd110e21a.jpg

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o698/rosie7983/Nursery/DSC_0443_zpsbe2e385a.jpg

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o698/rosie7983/Nursery/DSC_0444_zpsf719e095.jpg


----------



## magicwhisper

im currently going through a growth spurt i think. she has been quiet since noon and i have been so tired! and like last growth spurts fizzy drink, cold drinks and the other usual suspects havent moved her!

just waiting for the bump to grow now :haha:


----------



## emalou90

Lovely Rosie  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Daddiesgift - Glad to hear that everything was normal on the NST. Sounds like baby is just having a lazy spurt?

Rosie - Love your Nursery pics, we have one of those name trains for Tyler aswell :cloud9:


----------



## Rosie06

they are so cute arent they, DD keeps going in and playing with it! she walks in and says Olivers room is just so beautiful lol!
cant believe i got the pics to works miracle for me lol! x


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - They really are cute! Bless your DD, that's so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Aww, I really love the name train too!


----------



## gaves99

CRAZY work trip to NYC this week!!! 14 hr day thurs and Fri... 5 hr train ride home with 25 colleagues and they were all drinking and annoying... Pulled into my apartment at MIDNIGHT w all my effin bags to fall on black ice in the driveway FLAT on my back bc my arms were full and we have no switch access to front porch light!!! Called DH from sitting on the cold ground sobbing! :cry:

Already text landlord to send someone immediately to clean area and put down (and leave) ice melt for us. We got 12 inches on Wednesday and I had to confirm and basically demand someone would be here to clean it!!! Also asked for him to send electrician and give us access to the light. He is so irresponsible. :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

I've been working on my birth plan today. How does it look? :flower:


Spoiler
https://imageshack.com/a/img856/7180/aocr.jpg


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Saw MW yesterday and despite having a textbook perfect pregnancy so far with no bleeding, cramping or any other concerns at all she confirmed my fears that I am not allowed to use the birth centre. So frustrating! My BMI is 36 and the cutoff is 35, she agreed and said she has lots of mums to be who are having hard pregnancies who are allowed to use the center and it isn't right but it's the rules. Plus we re not allowed to tour the labour ward as they stopped all tours a couple of years ago due to MRSA prevention. 

So my only choice is labour ward or home birth and as a FTM I think home birth is a bit too scary.

Seriously miffed right now!


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Saw MW yesterday and despite having a textbook perfect pregnancy so far with no bleeding, cramping or any other concerns at all she confirmed my fears that I am not allowed to use the birth centre. So frustrating! My BMI is 36 and the cutoff is 35, she agreed and said she has lots of mums to be who are having hard pregnancies who are allowed to use the center and it isn't right but it's the rules. Plus we re not allowed to tour the labour ward as they stopped all tours a couple of years ago due to MRSA prevention.
> 
> So my only choice is labour ward or home birth and as a FTM I think home birth is a bit too scary.
> 
> Seriously miffed right now!

That's so annoying!!
Any chance you can up some exercise and try to lower your bmi? 
Please don't be offended by that comment! :flower: just thinking of another way to get you the birth you'd want!! :hugs:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

x__amour said:


> I've been working on my birth plan today. How does it look? :flower:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://imageshack.com/a/img856/7180/aocr.jpg

Looks good. Easy to understand and clear. Mine will be really simple:

-no internal checks unless I agree they are needed
-I want an active birth so no measures that keep me attached to the bed.
-I want to be in hospital as little as possible so wish to leave if labour is progressing slowly and to leave as soon after birth as possible dependant on health of me and baby
- husband to be present and consulted at all times
- baby to be given to me immediately after birth for skin to skin and BF health permitting.
-do not offer any pain relief. I will ask if I need it.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

That's so annoying!!
Any chance you can up some exercise and try to lower your bmi? 
Please don't be offended by that comment! :flower: just thinking of another way to get you the birth you'd want!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I asked but it's based on BMI at 1st appt, they haven't even weighed me since 8 weeks and I'm 25 now.


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> That's so annoying!!
> Any chance you can up some exercise and try to lower your bmi?
> Please don't be offended by that comment! :flower: just thinking of another way to get you the birth you'd want!! :hugs:

I asked but it's based on BMI at 1st appt, they haven't even weighed me since 8 weeks and I'm 25 now.[/QUOTE]

What?!? That's so ridiculous! :shrug:
Sorry they won't let you in the birth centre. Seems silly to me.


----------



## magicwhisper

thats so annoying im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Gaves - Hope you are ok? :hugs:

Amour - Great birth plan :thumbup:

Wannabe Mommy - I'm sorry to hear that you are not allowed to give birth at the birthing centre :(


----------



## daddiesgift

Wannabe mommy- that's ridiculous! I'd love a home birth but no midwives in my area were available, I understand why someone Else wouldn't want one though. What does the birth center offer that the hospital doesn't? Can you try the best you can to have that birth you wanted at the hospital? I know for me I really want a water birth so I have to go to birth center, hospital doesn't offer it. But if I just wanted a natural birth I could accomplish that at hospital. Will midwife come to hospital to help you?


----------



## Starry Night

x-amour - I had constant fetal monitoring with my son and I was able to move around a fair bit. It was limited to my room, of course, but I was able to "walk off" some of my contractions though I primarily used the birthing ball. The worst part was having to ask a nurse to "untie" me so I could use the bathroom. It was almost like having to ask for permission. I'm going to have to do this again as it seems I will be having a VBAC too.

Wannabe - sorry you can't use the birthing centre like you want. I guess the policy makers have their reasons for making the rules they do even if it doesn't make sense on an individual to individual basis. I hope you can still have a stress-free (well, as much as possible) birth.


----------



## bumpin2012

aw, Wannabe, Im sorry. That seems so unfair!

x_amour: Looks good and maybe its just a difference in countries, but so much of your plan is just the way things are here. Im a nurse and I never give any patient a medication/procedure without the why's how come's and what if's. Nothing was done to me while I was in labour without fully explaining everything to me or my hubby, and babies are generally always delivered onto mama's chest unless baby is struggling. G had to be delivered quick with a quick cord cut and assessed by the NICU, because I had a placental abruption and he was distressed. But he was on my chest within a few minutes of being born. It seems odd to me that you have to ask for that. 

I never wrote a birth plan for G, and wont for this baby either. My plan is simply to get baby out safely!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm in Canada and it's pretty much the same here too except our hospital's policy is to automatically give an IV. I forget what it's for, to be honest. I do remember some women on my tour with DS' pregnancy complaining and the nurse simply said it's how it's done. The tour was awhile ago but I THINK the reason was along the lines of "should you need one in emergency situation you are ready to go". But I can't say for sure! And now our hospital only does an online virtual tour so I can't go back and ask. We already only had a 'virtual tour' but it was done at the hospital in a seminar room where we could speak directly with the nurse leading it.


----------



## x__amour

bumpin, I'm not really sure what to expect as I've never had a vaginal birth but with my last hospital experience a lot of things were done without my prior knowledge. I don't even know what drugs they gave me during the section. It was just injection after injection, they even sedated me because I was hysterical and had no idea. I felt really unprepared so I hope maybe writing everything down will help me this time!


----------



## magicwhisper

i like the birth plan! i have a rough idea what i want but i havent written it down yet.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

daddiesgift said:


> Wannabe mommy- that's ridiculous! I'd love a home birth but no midwives in my area were available, I understand why someone Else wouldn't want one though. What does the birth center offer that the hospital doesn't? Can you try the best you can to have that birth you wanted at the hospital? I know for me I really want a water birth so I have to go to birth center, hospital doesn't offer it. But if I just wanted a natural birth I could accomplish that at hospital. Will midwife come to hospital to help you?

MW advised she can't be there have to use hospital MWs who are set up for high risk which means their go to plan is constant fetal monitoring, IV and epidural 'just in case' a C-Section is needed. No pool or birthing balls or anything tailored for active birth is provided. 

Big thing for me is it means I will have to push for what I want and would prefer to have MWs on hand who encourage my preferences rather than fight them. I don't want to be bed bound and would like a natural birth with no epidural if possible.


----------



## gaves99

27 weeks!!:happydance: how'd that happen!?!? Think I will get my birth plan ready. You all have some great ideas I just didnt write them down yet.


----------



## daddiesgift

In America birth is usually more medically managed than naturally so having a birth plan with what you want is a must. Although with my second who was born in America I didnt have a birth plan after my firsts birth plan going out the window :haha: I just told them as we went what I wanted. And this hospital is well known for its high csection rate and epidurals but after my firsts birth I was too eager for the epidural. :haha: Most places will not take baby to nursery unless there is a reason. When they went to wash him I told OH to go with, then I followed soon after. Then when they could tell I was exhausted they asked if I wanted them to go take him to the nursery so I could sleep a bit and I said no and that was that. I think if you just make yourself assertive and know what you want no one is going to force you into doing what you dont want, unless medically necessary of course. 

Wannabemommy- Im so sorry to hear that and that sounds like it will be hard but just stick to your guns and make sure they are listening to you. Id hire a doula if you can. Also this is just blowing my mind that they only thing going against you is your weight and they are considering that high risk and telling you all the things they will do to you??!! If you and baby are otherwise healthy no one can force you to get an epidural or strap you to the bed


----------



## stouffer

I'm not writing a birth plan really. Last time I just put something like "Dad to cut cord and announce gender".

I guess it's because you don't know how the birth will go or how you'll feel at the time. I had an induction last time and it was overall a good experience but there were a few aspects that I really didn't enjoy and want to avoid this time. 

For example, while being induced I had the most painful part of labour on my own in the ward in the middle of the night. My husband wasn't allowed to be there and they couldn't even give me gas and air. I almost laughed when they offered me paracetamol. 
I also had a huge run-in with the ward sister who basically tried bullying me into staying a 3rd night (NHS hospital - I thought they would be dying to get rid of me). She actually lied to me and said my baby was going to back in the next day and would go down hill because I was finding breastfeeding painful. FFS! Breastfeeding hurts sometimes! I ended up discharging myself because of that bitch and even had to kick up a fuss to get her to take out the cannula that they'd left in for over a day after it was needed. 

So with that in mind I'm hoping to avoid another induction. Not much I can do about it if necessary but it won't be in the same hospital at least. The plan for now is a birthing centre because my husband is allowed to stay with me the whole time and it's closer to my home. It's a 30 minute drive away from a proper hospital though which is a worry.


----------



## Starry Night

x-amour - that sounds very stressful! I had everything explained to me step by step and I could tell the staff were trying their hardest to prevent my eventual c-section. They explained how I might need to be put under if my epidural had failed and they did a little "poke test" to see. I felt it and even as they were putting the mask on they explained what they were doing and made sure I understood. Even though my birth wasn't ideal I felt very taken care of and have no complaints. I'm sorry yours was rough.

I think the worst part of my hospital stay was the conflicting BF info I would get from the nurses. Each one had their own opinion on how to make it work. My friends have all complained about the same thing. I also didn't like getting my boobs manhandled. They'd just come and grab my boobs without even asking.


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.com/a/img577/2605/lnf3.jpg

28 weeks today! 12 weeks to go. <3


----------



## Rosie06

the last 2 days ive been having dizzy spells normally start when i get up from sitting or if ive had my head down then lift it up, ive checked my blood sugars and they are fine, anything else it could be?

im not going to bother so much with a birth plan this time, didnt even get looked at last time my main priority is baby is delivered safely, will prob discuss with MW on wednesday though.

x-amour such a cute bump!!! i look like a whale!

totally forgot but we have our 4d scan on tuesday so looking forward to that :D


----------



## daddiesgift

"Manhandled boobs" :haha: I've also had that experience! With my first the nurses kept coming in and squeezing them really hard to see what came out. Then after a few weeks of bfing I saw a lactation consultant who didn't really listen to me at all but I told her every time he'd latch he'd pull right off screaming so she said "you don't give him a choice!" And grabbed my boob and his head and shoved them together force fully and would not let go! Later to find I have a forceful let down and he was choking! So for weeks I tried her method of basically drowning him till it slowed down. With my second when I was having trouble I called a lactation consultant who came to my house and again with cracked bleedy 9 day engorged boobs she kept manhandling my nipples!! It's a surprise I didn't punch her in the face just from causing more pain. Never EVER have I been able to hand express and here she was trying to do it for me! Then she tried a sheild on me and her popping it off and on made me want to die! :haha:


----------



## Lilly12

Cute bumps!!

:)

Mine is so much bigger this time around!

We just found out we are moving THIS WEEK!!
So I'm packing like crazy since we are moving on Wednesday/Thursday, we just got the news yesterday lol.
So happy though, we will have a single family home with a yard and 3 bedrooms, 2 full baths and a 2 car garage and huge driveway (garage will be my business storage and stuff). So excited!!
We will also still only be 10 mins from the beach, and it is a nice neighborhood.


----------



## Excalibur

Happy 27 weeks! :happydance:

Amour - Happy 28 weeks :dance:

Rosie - Yay for having a 4D scan, only 2 more sleeps :yipee:

Lilly - I hope everything goes well with your move :)

I have my 28 week scan tomorrow with the Fetal Assessment Unit, can't wait to see Jayden again :cloud9:


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to moving hope it isnt too stressful for you


----------



## ltrip84

Rosie, have you checked your blood pressure?


----------



## Phantom

Baby has been feeling so low. I get tons of kicks to my cervix. I'm overdo for an OB appointment too because they said they would call to book one and they didn't. Should have gone with a midwife I think. 

I can't believe I have almost 99 days to go!


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry Night said:


> I think the worst part of my hospital stay was the conflicting BF info I would get from the nurses. Each one had their own opinion on how to make it work. My friends have all complained about the same thing. I also didn't like getting my boobs manhandled. They'd just come and grab my boobs without even asking.

OMG. I could have written this! I was sooo frustrated with the breasfeeding info. G refused every attempt to feed him, and just got more and more frustrated. One nurse would tell me to pump some colostrum and dropper feed, another would tell me not to pump, but just keep trying him on the boob. Then the 3rd told me to hand express, and fingerfeed, another wanted me to pump into a little bottle for him. Nipple shield, no nipple shield... I was an emotional wreck and so confused. I feel like those first 3 days of inconsistent and downright contradictory information ruined our breastfeeding relationship. I never did manage to get him to breastfeed much, and was in such a depression over it, it was ridiculous! Never again will I put that much stress on my family over something as silly as breastfeeding. I will try again, but if it doesn't work, baby is getting a bottle.


Lovely bump! Im soooo much bigger this time around. Uncomfortable already, my whole abdomen feels tight and heavy.

Good luck with your move Lilly!

Phantom, I feel lots of cervical pressure and what feels like little fingers playing with it. Most of the kicks I feel are directed at my hip. Baby is insistent on being transverse, which is starting to freak me out a little...


----------



## Rosie06

ltrip84 said:


> Rosie, have you checked your blood pressure?


no i havnt i dont have a bp machine im at midwife on wednesday morning im going to mention it to her then, it just random times it happens though theres no pattern to it where i could think its related to something x


----------



## emalou90

All these poor people being flooded in the UK :( 
Feel so sorry for them! Bit OT but nobody seems to be doing anything apart from the residents! 
There just isn't enough people to help x


----------



## ltrip84

Rosie06 said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Rosie, have you checked your blood pressure?
> 
> 
> no i havnt i dont have a bp machine im at midwife on wednesday morning im going to mention it to her then, it just random times it happens though theres no pattern to it where i could think its related to something xClick to expand...


I really think that's what it could be. I would try to get up from sitting much more slowly to see if that helps. I remember reading somewhere that blood pressure can do that if you get up fast. Let us know!


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin2012 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I think the worst part of my hospital stay was the conflicting BF info I would get from the nurses. Each one had their own opinion on how to make it work. My friends have all complained about the same thing. I also didn't like getting my boobs manhandled. They'd just come and grab my boobs without even asking.
> 
> OMG. I could have written this! I was sooo frustrated with the breasfeeding info. G refused every attempt to feed him, and just got more and more frustrated. One nurse would tell me to pump some colostrum and dropper feed, another would tell me not to pump, but just keep trying him on the boob. Then the 3rd told me to hand express, and fingerfeed, another wanted me to pump into a little bottle for him. Nipple shield, no nipple shield... I was an emotional wreck and so confused. I feel like those first 3 days of inconsistent and downright contradictory information ruined our breastfeeding relationship. I never did manage to get him to breastfeed much, and was in such a depression over it, it was ridiculous! Never again will I put that much stress on my family over something as silly as breastfeeding. I will try again, but if it doesn't work, baby is getting a bottle.
> 
> 
> Lovely bump! Im soooo much bigger this time around. Uncomfortable already, my whole abdomen feels tight and heavy.
> 
> Good luck with your move Lilly!
> 
> Phantom, I feel lots of cervical pressure and what feels like little fingers playing with it. Most of the kicks I feel are directed at my hip. Baby is insistent on being transverse, which is starting to freak me out a little...Click to expand...

I had a similar experience. I ended up FF'ing DS because he refused to nurse and he wasn't even peeing anymore and I was spiraling into post partum depression with all the stress. I had even seen a lactation consultant who had said "i can make any baby nurse". Obviously, she had never met my child. I'm really hoping to BF this time but I'm not willing to put myself through that level of stress again. I think it will go better if I pretend I'm an "old hand" at it and just try to figure it out at me and my baby's own pace. And if I have to go to FF then so be it.


----------



## Excalibur

Phantom - 99 days to go! Yay! Double figures! :happydance: 

Emalou - It's horrible isn't it? :(

We had a 28 week scan today with the Fetal Assessment Unit, I'm 28 weeks and 2 days, everything was measuring fine with baby and he currently weighs 2lbs 13oz! Have another scan at 34 weeks to compare measurements etc.


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry Night said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I think the worst part of my hospital stay was the conflicting BF info I would get from the nurses. Each one had their own opinion on how to make it work. My friends have all complained about the same thing. I also didn't like getting my boobs manhandled. They'd just come and grab my boobs without even asking.
> 
> OMG. I could have written this! I was sooo frustrated with the breasfeeding info. G refused every attempt to feed him, and just got more and more frustrated. One nurse would tell me to pump some colostrum and dropper feed, another would tell me not to pump, but just keep trying him on the boob. Then the 3rd told me to hand express, and fingerfeed, another wanted me to pump into a little bottle for him. Nipple shield, no nipple shield... I was an emotional wreck and so confused. I feel like those first 3 days of inconsistent and downright contradictory information ruined our breastfeeding relationship. I never did manage to get him to breastfeed much, and was in such a depression over it, it was ridiculous! Never again will I put that much stress on my family over something as silly as breastfeeding. I will try again, but if it doesn't work, baby is getting a bottle.
> 
> 
> Lovely bump! Im soooo much bigger this time around. Uncomfortable already, my whole abdomen feels tight and heavy.
> 
> Good luck with your move Lilly!
> 
> Phantom, I feel lots of cervical pressure and what feels like little fingers playing with it. Most of the kicks I feel are directed at my hip. Baby is insistent on being transverse, which is starting to freak me out a little...Click to expand...
> 
> I had a similar experience. I ended up FF'ing DS because he refused to nurse and he wasn't even peeing anymore and I was spiraling into post partum depression with all the stress. I had even seen a lactation consultant who had said "i can make any baby nurse". Obviously, she had never met my child. I'm really hoping to BF this time but I'm not willing to put myself through that level of stress again. I think it will go better if I pretend I'm an "old hand" at it and just try to figure it out at me and my baby's own pace. And if I have to go to FF then so be it.Click to expand...


Ditto! I really hope it works out for us both this time


----------



## emalou90

Excalibur said:


> Phantom - 99 days to go! Yay! Double figures! :happydance:
> 
> Emalou - It's horrible isn't it? :(
> 
> We had a 28 week scan today with the Fetal Assessment Unit, I'm 28 weeks and 2 days, everything was measuring fine with baby and he currently weighs 2lbs 13oz! Have another scan at 34 weeks to compare measurements etc.

Glad your scan went well lovely :)
I'm waiting for two growth scan dates in the post! Can't wait to see my little one again.

Re floods: I'm lucky I live in the midlands (more so to the east) but our rivers are breaking too! Can't imagine how people are coping in Somerset etc my heart goes out to the farmers and their livelihoods!


----------



## Rosie06

the floods are just terrible im up north and we havnt been affected at all (yet :/ ) 

ill be having regular growth scans every 2-4 weeks because of gd it will be interesting to see how much hes growing every couple of weeks i have my first one next wednesday

4D Scan this afternoon mega excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I live in a flood-prone area so I feel for you ladies in the UK. That sucks. :( Hope the waters recede soon.

Excalibur - congrats on the lovely scan and getting to see your LO again!


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry to hear about the flooding. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## emalou90

Thanks everyone (from the USA etc) but us UK residents have (they reckon) months of this to come.


On a lighter note. I ordered my pushchair yesterday, the said it'll take 14 days but rang me today and said do I want it delivered tomorrow!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Thank you very much hun! :D 

Hope your scan dates come through soon, they are so exciting! :cloud9: 

I hope your rivers don't break and cause flooding in your area! I used to live on a farm in the countryside and we got flooded three times! Wasn't fun at all! :( 

That's fab that you are getting your pushchair delivered tomorrow! :dance: 

Rosie - That's great that you will get to see your little one so much, it's amazing seeing how much they have grown since your last scan etc.

Hope everything went well at your 4D scan, how exciting! :D 

Starry - Thank you ever so much :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Got sent home from work today :( bad reflux and tummy pains


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm hoping everything is going well with everyone here. To be honest, I feel a bit overwhelmed everytime I open BnB, I don't know exactly why, but I think it's best if I refrain from coming here for a while. I'm suspecting I might be depressed, so I need to work on that.
On top of that I got a call from the midwife's office, the tests came back positive for an UTI. I have no idea when it started, so I'm freaking out as I've read that an untreated UTI in 3rd tri can cause the baby to be mentally ********. Fortunately I'll have antibiotics, but still, the idea that it could go wrong is not what I needed right now, not in the state I'm already in.


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - I'm sorry to hear that you got sent home from work with bad reflux and tummy pains, I hope it's nothing too serious? :hugs:

Fleur - I'm sorry to hear that you are not feeling too great right now, I hope you feel better real soon :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

Well 4D scan didnt go to plan! the little monkey who had been constantly on the move from when i woke up till lunch time decided to curl up head down facing my spine fast asleep! sent me for a walk and to get a drink of fresh orange and to eat a creme egg (apparantley always gets babies moving!) an hour later nothing still sound asleep no matter how much prodding she was doing! Have to go back on 3rd March! 

midwife appt tomorrow too!


----------



## nic18

Rosie I've got midwife tomorrow to, good luck hope everything goes well :)


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I'm sorry to hear that your 4D scan didn't go quite to plan! Baby must have been very tired! At least you get to go back and try again. Better luck next time and hopefully baby will be awake! :thumbup:

I hope everything goes well at your Midwife appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## Rosie06

thanks! he has literally just come alive now just in time for me to go to bed lol typical hope its not a sign of things to come once hes here ;) im used to a good sleeper lol!

same to you aswell Nic hope all goes ok! xx


----------



## Starry Night

My son would kick me all night in the womb but was sleeping 8 hours straight through the night by 6 weeks so you might have another good sleeper. Little stinker for not cooperating during the 4-D scan! They do start young, don't they?


----------



## emalou90

I woke my little one up this morning with a massive sneeze haha :rofl: poor baby!


----------



## nic18

had midwife this morning, got a scan this afternoon as I'm only measuring 25weeks instead of 28. will let you all know how I get on x


----------



## emalou90

Thinking of you Nic xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thinking of you nic xxx


----------



## nic18

everything is fine :)! must of been lying funny!


----------



## magicwhisper

Thinking of you nic :kiss:

Im in third trimester :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - That's usually the case when you lie down to go to sleep, baby has a party in there :haha: 

Emalou - Aww, poor baby, made me chuckle though :haha:

Nic - I'm so glad to hear that everything was ok :hugs: 

Magic - Welcome to the 3rd Trimester! :D


----------



## emalou90

Glad everything's fine Nic! Bet he was snuggled up in their all awkwardly.



I GOT MY QUINNY BRITTO TODAY (uk version)
In love in love in love!


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Yay for getting your Quinny Britto! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love that Quincy! :) 

Glad everything's ok nic? 

Is anyone having baby showers? I'm having two surpise ones, I know of one, but I don't know where it is or when and the other one I know when it is but I don't know where hahah!


----------



## nic18

my mil wants me to have a baby shower! I personally don't want one :haha:!

thanks girls, little monkey gave us a fright!


----------



## daddiesgift

I don't think I'm allowed a shower :haha: having babies close together means you don't really need anything!


----------



## x__amour

No friends for a shower for me, lol. 

GD test tomorrow, "yippee".


----------



## Rosie06

Starry Night said:


> My son would kick me all night in the womb but was sleeping 8 hours straight through the night by 6 weeks so you might have another good sleeper. Little stinker for not cooperating during the 4-D scan! They do start young, don't they?

oh i do hope this is true for me! DD slept through from 6 weeks she was a bit of a night owl too!, DH says everynight how on earth do you sleep with that going on lol!



nic18 said:


> everything is fine :)! must of been lying funny!

pleased to hear all is ok, they do like to give us a fright dont they! it doesnt change much once they are here either lol!



emalou90 said:


> Glad everything's fine Nic! Bet he was snuggled up in their all awkwardly.
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MY QUINNY BRITTO TODAY (uk version)
> In love in love in love!

ive not seen that one before looks fab though very different!



HannahGraceee said:


> I love that Quincy! :)
> 
> Glad everything's ok nic?
> 
> Is anyone having baby showers? I'm having two surpise ones, I know of one, but I don't know where it is or when and the other one I know when it is but I don't know where hahah!

we didnt have one with DD although a couple of family members kept asking but i really wasnt bothered, same this time really so not bothering again!

Midwife appt went well i was measuring 2 weeks ahead at 24 weeks but im now measuring 28 weeks, dont see her again till 34 weeks because ill be having that many appts at the hospital it just so happens to be DD;s 3rd bday :/ but she was lovely and gave me an appt half an hour before she technically starts work so it doesnt interfere with DD's bday to much so we can still take her out for the day :) x


----------



## gaves99

Def having a shower. I'm a control freak so wouldn't let it be a surprise. It's sun march 30th. DH and registered and finished up this wknd. SOOO much fun!!


----------



## schultzie18

Oh yes I am having a shower. My mom is planning it and I am helping. It will be Saturday March 29th. Invites are going out tomorrow.


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm probably not having 1 this time. No family here, and friends planned one for G, as well I had a second one planned by co workers. I'm not expecting one, as anyone who wants to give baby a gift will do so without a shower.


----------



## Starry Night

No shower for me either. It's not really tradition to have showers after the first born. And I had three showers for my son and people were super generous so I think I'm set. In a way it would be nice to have one as all the little things (such as girlie clothes) do add up. And we have some big purchases so our son can move out of the nursery. But such is life. My kids aren't going to be getting any cheaper as they get older.


----------



## emalou90

In the uk it's becoming more and more popular to have a baby shower.
My work colleagues mentioned it and I laughed it off saying I don't have friends who'd throw me one (it's true! Loads of my friends don't make the effort with anything)

So who knows maybe the girls at work might? Any excuse for a party for them :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I won't be having a shower it's still a bit of a new thing here in the UK and family have already picked out and told us they will be getting us a pram, cot etc. 

On a side note. Belly is starting to feel heavy and a bit sore when I walk anyone got any miracle cures or solutions for this to make it more comfortable?


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I won't be having a shower it's still a bit of a new thing here in the UK and family have already picked out and told us they will be getting us a pram, cot etc.
> 
> On a side note. Belly is starting to feel heavy and a bit sore when I walk anyone got any miracle cures or solutions for this to make it more comfortable?

Resting when you can is all I can offer in way of support.
Mines getting achey if I stand up too long, slight way of saying, "hey! Sit down!" :haha:


----------



## stouffer

Baby showers are unheard of where I live but some family and friends will probably buy the baby a small gift like an outfit when it's born.

I was really lucky first time around because my sister gave me tonnes of stuff and saved me so much money. This time I hardly need to buy anything!


----------



## gaves99

I went to babies R us on Saturday to finish up my registry and there was a big event going on. They had all these vendors there etc. For everyone you met, you got a stamp. It was a bingo chart that you handed in complete. I actually won!!! Picked up our price yesterday and its a few hundred $$ worth of stuff!!! :thumbup::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5









1.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nic18

gaves! well done on winning :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Gaves- :thumbup: I love little remedies stuff! I totally need that sampler :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - We aren't having a baby shower, although I would love one! Tried organizing one ourselves when I was pregnant with Tyler but nobody showed any interest so we aren't even bothering this time! :( 

Amour - Hope your GD test went well today. 

Rosie - Glad to hear that your Midwife appointment went well. 

Gaves - Wow, well done on winning! :D


----------



## emalou90

Congrats gaves!!


----------



## Rosie06

Spent 3 hours at hospital this morning, hadnt felt baby moving since yesterday morning tried everything, got to work and still hadnt felt anything so rang them and had to go in, spent over an hour on the monitor because for the part of it his heart rate was going from 117-178 so they kept me on longer it eventually settled to around 140, he still didnt really move but they were happy enough just a bit of a lazy baby :/ but they had to get the diabetes nurse to see me and im now on insulin once a day because my fasting glucose levels are raised :( 

wanabe if you can try and get a support belt or if you have stretchy wrap your planning on using for baby theres a way you can wrap it to help take the weight from your bump ill post the link to the video quite hard to explain 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCl35l1XOuc&app=desktop


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats gaves!


----------



## x__amour

28 week appointment and GD test today. Managed to throw up everything while having my blood drawn, it was fabulous lol. Apparently early mornings, pure sugar and an empty stomach doesn't mix well. 

Found out the very sad news that my OB has cancer. He's out of state for the next few months getting chemo. :( This for me though means he more than likely will not be able to be at my birth. I was freaking out as most of you know he's the ONLY OB for 75 miles that performs VBACs but my replacement OB, who's very nice!, said he'd be willing to do my VBAC! I was so happy! I'm so sad for my OB though.

Baby is doing well though, good heartbeat. My weight and blood pressure has been perfect so far so no signs of preeclampsia yet. We turned in our hospital registration papers and toured the birthing suites, they're so nice!

80 days to go!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm sorry to hear about your OB. That must be so hard on him and his family. I hope the chemo is successful! For your sake I am glad that your new OB is willing to help you with a VBAC.

My OB is quite pro-VBAC too but our hospital works it so you get whatever doctor is on call....not necessarily your actual OB. So while I may go into labour naturally, I may wind up with an OB who doesn't really care for VBACs and I will get an emergency section no matter what. I honestly am not too attached to any particular birth as long as baby gets here. But if I'm going to mentally prepare for a VBAC then anything else would be a bit more jarring.

Still in triple digits and feeling very far behind everyone else! lol


----------



## Felix26

Hia ladies, I know I don't post in here to often (I really should get ontop of it) but have read back over all the posts. I'm in the uk too and have been debating a baby shower, I fancy the food and the games and decorations but not the presents. Like pp's have said we've already been given loads and bought things. So I don't expect anything else and certainty don't want to ask for it. Is there a polite way of saying no gifts please on invitations. I'm up for it if I can find a way around that lol. My sister and I were thinking afternoon tea (scones, cakes and tea of course) hmmmm.... Something to think about. Xx

how is everyone feeling???


----------



## x__amour

Is anyone else required to do a kick count chart? At my appointment yesterday they gave me a chart and told me that every day I have to do it for one hour. I understand the importance of fetal movement after 28 weeks but never had to do it with DD. Wondering if it's a common thing though!


----------



## emalou90

Nope, but I'm uk based.
We're supposed to pay attention (like everyone!) anyway? :shrug:
Maybe it's just so they have a record? Or you do? 
Bah seems silly when we notice anyway :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

It's a bit odd for me, I definitely know when something's up. I actually have to turn it in when I've had baby!


----------



## magicwhisper

thats so strange :shrug:

i get told to keep an eye on movements hut i do anyway and at appointments they ask how she has been moving :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

Felix26 said:


> Hia ladies, I know I don't post in here to often (I really should get ontop of it) but have read back over all the posts. I'm in the uk too and have been debating a baby shower, I fancy the food and the games and decorations but not the presents. Like pp's have said we've already been given loads and bought things. So I don't expect anything else and certainty don't want to ask for it. Is there a polite way of saying no gifts please on invitations. I'm up for it if I can find a way around that lol. My sister and I were thinking afternoon tea (scones, cakes and tea of course) hmmmm.... Something to think about. Xx
> 
> how is everyone feeling???

Just put "no obligation to bring gifts" on the invites. Some people just love to bring presents and may feel put off if you say "no gifts at all". I know I LOVE buying people presents. I guess it's how I express my love:haha:. We don't do showers for second-borns out here but I buy them a little gift anyways. I guess I feel like every child deserves something new.

Or just put "Welcome Baby Open House" on the invites and don't use the word "shower". 

x-amour - I've never had to fill out an official chart. I was just told to pay attention. I think I'd like a chart though because that means the doctors are actually paying attention and care. I often feel like we're told to pay attention to things and to contact our health care providers with our concerns but whenever I do I'm told "you're fine" or "that's normal" over the phone without any investigation. Or the ER staff make me feel like I'm wasting their time. I don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## magicwhisper

im 27 weeks so third tri for me :happydance:

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p704/magicwhisper1/baby%20wells/27weeks_zps829ab99c.jpg


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!


----------



## nic18

happy Valentine's day :)


----------



## Felix26

We don't have to keep a chart here but have to keep an eye on movements, at least 10 per day. I love movements but hate keeping an eye on them and remembering how many I've felt. When baby has a quiet day I really panic. Its so stressful. But I absolutly love feeling baby move, its the best thing about being pregnant!!

I had a midwife app today and my fh was 31 weeks at 28+4. They sent me straight for a scan at the hospital to check growth, all was well and baby measuring just 1 week ahead. Was saying to oh that I need to exchange the newborn babygrows I bought for 0-3 I think haha xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy valentines day :)


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I'm sorry to hear that you had to go to the Hospital, I'm glad baby is ok though and that sucks that you have to have Insulin :( :hugs: 

Amour - I'm so sorry to hear about your OB :(

Magic - Lovely bump! :D 

Felix - Glad to hear that everything went well at your scan. 

Happy Valentine's Day everyone <3


----------



## emalou90

Quiet on here today ladies. Hope you're all up to something fun!

Valentines night for us was funny, hubby is on call and when we went to bed, his phone went off lots! 29 emails, servers failing, power down! Thank you weather.
While he was trying to fix it (remotely) I fell asleep boohoo!

Hey ho! Typical! Hope you all had fun x


----------



## Felix26

emalou90 said:


> Quiet on here today ladies. Hope you're all up to something fun!
> 
> Valentines night for us was funny, hubby is on call and when we went to bed, his phone went off lots! 29 emails, servers failing, power down! Thank you weather.
> While he was trying to fix it (remotely) I fell asleep boohoo!
> 
> Hey ho! Typical! Hope you all had fun x

I also fell asleep early. Poor oh! I had promised him some sexy time too haha.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Yep I was asleep on the sofa by 9pm. OH knows now that morning time is the only time he's getting lucky unless he wants to to bed at 8 pm :D

Was feeling crafty today so made a mei tei and made a lot of progress on a baby quilt. Just need to get some bias binding to finish the edges off and it's done. Love finishes a project!


----------



## emalou90

Felix26 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Quiet on here today ladies. Hope you're all up to something fun!
> 
> Valentines night for us was funny, hubby is on call and when we went to bed, his phone went off lots! 29 emails, servers failing, power down! Thank you weather.
> While he was trying to fix it (remotely) I fell asleep boohoo!
> 
> Hey ho! Typical! Hope you all had fun x
> 
> I also fell asleep early. Poor oh! I had promised him some sexy time too haha.Click to expand...




Wannabe Mommy said:


> Yep I was asleep on the sofa by 9pm. OH knows now that morning time is the only time he's getting lucky unless he wants to to bed at 8 pm :D
> 
> Was feeling crafty today so made a mei tei and made a lot of progress on a baby quilt. Just need to get some bias binding to finish the edges off and it's done. Love finishes a project!


:haha: well this is what happens to pregnant women in the evening!! Bedtime for sleeping is more important than anything else. 

Wannabe mommy- glad you're managing to finish a project. You should post a picture when you're done! I'd love to see.


----------



## Felix26

I planned to knit a baby blanket and sew a cot mobile. Nearly 29 weeks and we don't have the funds right now to buy materials. Hmmm panic setting in x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Started on a wall display for the nursery today. Stole this idea from a magazines and really happy with how it's working out so far.

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/DC7FA7AE-CA78-4D86-BFB5-6F0E2789B30C_zpshbnfq2iy.jpg

Gonna make about 10 in total in different fabrics.


----------



## nic18

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Started on a wall display for the nursery today. Stole this idea from a magazines and really happy with how it's working out so far.
> 
> https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/DC7FA7AE-CA78-4D86-BFB5-6F0E2789B30C_zpshbnfq2iy.jpg
> 
> Gonna make about 10 in total in different fabrics.

they look great:)!


----------



## HannahGraceee

They look amazing!!!!


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe mommy - beautiful! Right up my street with the patterns xx

As you all know, I have the britto quinny.
I'm after some britto style or similar fabrics to make a blanket with, but I've no idea where to start!!
Anyone know where I can find any? It's a cartoony type pattern x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

emalou90 said:


> Wannabe mommy - beautiful! Right up my street with the patterns xx
> 
> As you all know, I have the britto quinny.
> I'm after some britto style or similar fabrics to make a blanket with, but I've no idea where to start!!
> Anyone know where I can find any? It's a cartoony type pattern x

IKEA usually have some bold bright printed fabrics or you could try the Fancy Moon website they have a huge collection of odd prints.


----------



## Excalibur

Wannabe Mommy - Those are lovely! :D

I'm in the middle of making a Crochet blanket for Jayden, whether it will be finished in time is a different story! :blush:


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe mommy - beautiful! Right up my street with the patterns xx
> 
> As you all know, I have the britto quinny.
> I'm after some britto style or similar fabrics to make a blanket with, but I've no idea where to start!!
> Anyone know where I can find any? It's a cartoony type pattern x
> 
> IKEA usually have some bold bright printed fabrics or you could try the Fancy Moon website they have a huge collection of odd prints.Click to expand...

Fancy moon is amazing thank you! :hugs:


----------



## stouffer

Try spoonflower.com too. You can even have your own designs printed!


----------



## nic18

so I've been having horrible dreams :(!
I keep dreaming I'm going to have a stillborn, I keep waking up in shock, till I realise it's just a dream. it's horrible :(!
is anyone else experiencing this :/?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have been having horrible dreams, mine are more like us all being killed or blood Lots of blood I had to wake my OH up for a cuddle the other night cos I was so scared :(


----------



## nic18

it's horrible Hannah isn't it :(!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:(


----------



## gaves99

I would have to agree!! I keep having really weird dreams and I dont like them. They are along the same lines... Her being distressed, flipping around inside, wrapping around cord and having to be delivered around week 30 under 3 lbs. I have had that one a few times now!!! :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

I keep having horrible dreams too. :nope: In the first half of the pregnancy it was all about losing the baby and there was so much blood and even pain and it felt so real that when I awoke I had to really convince myself that it hadn't happened. Now I have a reoccurring dream that I had been raped and the baby was the rapist's and he kept coming and wanting to claim the baby and I kept insisting that she was going to be raised as DH's. It's horrible. I've never been sexually assaulted so I don't know where these dreams are coming from. I guess I can chalk it up to pregnancy hormones. :shrug:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

So sorry ladies that you're all having such nasty dreams. I am now very thankful that I have never remembered any of my dreams even as a child. Really hoping it stays that way now!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I read that the awful dreams stem from what we are subconsciously worried about. I hope they let up soon for you ladies. 

The ones I have are not death related or bloody, just straight up bizarre!!

On a side note, my sister in law had her baby yesterday. I'm next in line of the group, but just holding a baby set my baby fever into overdrive. I absolutely cannot WAIT for Jack to get here already!!


----------



## emalou90

Lol I had a dream I worked at game? :rofl:


----------



## emalou90

Oh ladies, Braxton's hicks...
I've had a stressful day, on my feet all day, hardly stopped.
Been having a pain at the top of my bump, stabby and sharp then it goes, it's quick.
When I was standing (currently sitting :haha:) I had tightenings in my left side, they came and weent, came and went.

Puzzling me, I'm reckoning Braxton hicks! Do you have to tell your midwife?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Got my GTT tomorrow. Not really looking forward to it but hey ho.


----------



## gaves99

HORRIBLE heartburn yesterday and today... sitting here with a bottle of tums and its done nothing for me today. :shrug: Feeling SOOO gross!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I literally hate heart burn :( hope you feel better :( 


I had a lovely first day of half term with my daughter! Love spending time with her!


----------



## gaves99

HannahGraceee said:


> I literally hate heart burn :( hope you feel better :(
> 
> 
> I had a lovely first day of half term with my daughter! Love spending time with her!

You have any amazing things that work? Had it bad before bfp but not bad since. Past few days have been killer and not sure what to take!!


----------



## Rosie06

not sure if of any interest but Asda/george online have 25% of all baby and childrens wear, ive just got DD's school uniform and 2 baby sleeping bags for £38 instead of £52 plus if you go through quidco they are doing 7 % cashback too :D 

ive had bad heartburn the last 2 days rennie has been my best friend!

wannabe good luck for tomorrow im sure all will be fine, if not so ffar its not been too bad for me after i found out i had GD x

have my first growth scan on wednesday will be nice to see the size difference from 20 weeks!


----------



## Rosie06

gaves99 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I literally hate heart burn :( hope you feel better :(
> 
> 
> I had a lovely first day of half term with my daughter! Love spending time with her!
> 
> You have any amazing things that work? Had it bad before bfp but not bad since. Past few days have been killer and not sure what to take!!Click to expand...

gaves try Zantac you can get it from home bargains if rennie doesnt work i use that x


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Sorry to hear that you have been having some bad dreams, I have had my fair share and they are awful! :( 

Mrs.Stefka - Congratulations to your Sister In Law giving birth :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Stressing a bit as OHs company has gone into administration :cry:
So haven't been on much 
Bit late but this was 28+6
 



Attached Files:







1620427_743432692348410_532298575_n.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rosie06 said:


> gaves99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I literally hate heart burn :( hope you feel better :(
> 
> 
> I had a lovely first day of half term with my daughter! Love spending time with her!
> 
> You have any amazing things that work? Had it bad before bfp but not bad since. Past few days have been killer and not sure what to take!!Click to expand...
> 
> gaves try Zantac you can get it from home bargains if rennie doesnt work i use that xClick to expand...

I've been literally been sipping gaviscon out of the bottle Hahha! Lots of milk and I let a whole bottle of lemonade go flat and put it back in the fridge and have that :) xx fingers crossed you feel better xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mayb_baby said:


> Stressing a bit as OHs company has gone into administration :cry:
> So haven't been on much
> Bit late but this was 28+6

I'm so sorry about your hubby's job :( 


Your bump looks great tho ;) xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Talking of bumps! This is mine from 28 weeks xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's upside down :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

GTT done and if there is anything wrong I'll find out on Thursday. Could have gone a lot worse today bored rigid and have a headache but wasn't sick so good result really. Although it did take them 5 goes to find a vein so feeling a bit like a pincushion :D


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> It's upside down :haha:

Haha I was turning my phone all ways to work out which way was up until I read this lol. Lovely bump though xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha: my belly button is so sticky out haha


----------



## Starry Night

Mine is sticking out too. DS thinks it's the baby. ha ha Whenever I say there is a baby in mummy's tummy he lifts up my shirt and points to my belly button. Then he says, "Baby cry".


----------



## stouffer

My belly button is starting to poke out at the top. Last time it just flattened out but my diastasis recti kicked in sooner so I think that's why it's sticking out now. 

I wouldn't want to take a picture of my belly - so hairy!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

midwife today all is good, she is growing perfectly :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ava is literally not interested in this baby at all :lol: Uhoh! But she loves babies so maybe when it's actually here


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I love all the belly pics! Unfortunately I'm still in B-belly territory so no pics to post yet. Hoping it will round out soon!


----------



## daddiesgift

I've now reached double digit DAYS!! :dance: 

My belly has also gotten extremely hairy! Well my whole body really.

Here's a few days ago bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 11


----------



## daddiesgift

It's sideways of course! :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love your bump! And your tats ;) x


----------



## nic18

daddiesgift! your bumps coming on lovely :)


----------



## gaves99

daddiesgift said:


> I've now reached double digit DAYS!! :dance:
> 
> My belly has also gotten extremely hairy! Well my whole body really.
> 
> Here's a few days ago bump pic.

Love the pic! Looking good!!! Love the tatoos too! Cant wait to see mine all stretched.. :haha:

I feel you on the hairy part, I can only laugh at my belly now!


----------



## gaves99

A new pic from last week..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_baby - I'm sorry to hear about your OH's company going into administration :(

Lovely bump, wow! :D

Hannah - Cute bump :) 

Wannabe Mommy - Yay for having your GTT over and done with, fingers crossed for good results :thumbup: 

Magic - Glad to hear that everything went well at your Midwife appointment :) 

Daddiesgift - Yay for double digits! :happydance:

Lovely bump :D

Gaves - Cute bump ;)


----------



## stargazer0726

Hey everyone! I haven't written in a long while but I have been keeping up on posts. I'm almost 30 weeks which is crazy.
I have an ultrasound on Thursday to check my placentas position and the size of the baby. At my 20 week ultrasound he was measuring small but at my 28 week app my belly was measuring 28.5 so I'm guessing he should be good on size, I'm really nervous about my ultrasound because i REALLY don't want a c-section as both my previous births have been uncomplicated vaginal deliveries, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Excalibur

Stargazer - I hope everything goes well at your scan on Thursday :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Afternoon ladies!

Had my Diabetes testing today, and I think all went well. Boy babe has been kicking me non-stop, so I wasn't suprised that he could not stop moving during the ultrasound. Was hoping to see his little face in 3D but he wouldn't cooperate!! Ahhh. Going back next Friday to try again!

Very cute bumps going up, too!! I would post mine, but you ladies would put me to shame!


----------



## Phantom

Lovely belly pics everyone. Mine is way bigger than it was last time. I feel gigantic. 

3rd trimester! :happydance:

I'm having terrible hip/pelvic pain. It gets so bad that I need help standing up. Who do I go to about this? My family doctor? Ob? Just wait it out?


----------



## x__amour

Phantom, speak to your OB and they can refer you to a chiropractor if needed. :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Sounds like SPD phantom. Speak to your dr they can send you to physio xx


----------



## nic18

29weeks today :dance:!
Hannah happy 29weeks aswell :friends:!


----------



## emalou90

Weeeee 28 weeks! Happy 28 week magic ;-)

Who's cloth bumming?


----------



## Felix26

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I love all the belly pics! Unfortunately I'm still in B-belly territory so no pics to post yet. Hoping it will round out soon!

I'm 29 weeks and still have a B bump sadly. And baby is measuring a week ahead. I doubt it'll ever round out for me :-( as long as baby is okay tho. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to post a picture though xx


----------



## bumpin2012

emalou90 said:


> Weeeee 28 weeks! Happy 28 week magic ;-)
> 
> Who's cloth bumming?

We are :) G is a cloth bum baby. I love them


----------



## HannahGraceee

What is a B Belly?


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I'm clueless about B belly too.

Finally in the double-digit countdown! And I'm going to go for my GD screening next week. I'm not really expecting any issues but I guess you never know.


----------



## Starry Night

And everyone has such cute bumps! I'm so huge. Had a MAJOR growth spurt last week. I'm definitely in waddle territory. And I would never show my bare belly. My stretch marks from last time are still fairly white which is good but they'll probably go purple yet. And I have a horrible c-section pooch and overhang that goes around my hips. It's majorly nasty. Otherwise I think I'm carrying nice and forward. I'm just big. I've already gained 28 pounds. Whooops.


----------



## nic18

starrynight, happy double digits!


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Weeeee 28 weeks! Happy 28 week magic ;-)
> 
> Who's cloth bumming?
> 
> We are :) G is a cloth bum baby. I love themClick to expand...

Any tips or advice? I'd love to try some out alongside disposables and see how I get on!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

B belly is if you have a bit of a flabby belly so it looks mor like a B than a D :D

Got my GTT results and sugar is high so have to see diabetes nurse next Thursday :(


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Had my GD testing yesterday, and got a call today that everything was normal. However, while I was in getting a sono yesterday, about halfway in, I started to get extremely hot and started sweating profusely for maybe 10 minutes and then it just went away. Well, I have had this happen 3x's since then and I had not experienced this before yesterday? My husband and daughter were both freezing last night b/c I turned our air down to 65, but I was still very hot. Have any of you had this happen??


----------



## x__amour

Mrs.stefka, I have noticed in both my pregnancies I have been very sensitive to temperatures. I am always, always hot (living in Florida this pregnancy doesn't help!) and it makes me very uncomfortable. When I was in labor with DD it was snowing outside and I had the A/C on! DH was SO cold, lol!

I have blown through almost 2 boxes of Thin Mints... Stinkin' Girl Scouts... :blush:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thanks, Amour! 

Maybe I'm just having a surge in hormones. I live in Texas where it's also hot. Maybe it's the muggy weather setting me off!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My big old 29 week bump from today :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was sending that picture to my friend also, that's why my face is so funny haha!


----------



## magicwhisper

28 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Felix26

Lush bump!


In answer to previous posts a B bump looks exactly like a capital letter B - 2 small bumps on top of each other with a band in the middle. Not a lovely round D Bump like is normaly associated with a bump xx


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - Glad to hear that your GTT results were normal :)

Phantom - Ask your Doctor or Midwife, hopefully they can point you in the right direction :thumbup: 

Nic - Happy 29 weeks :happydance:

Emalou - Happy 28 weeks :dance:

Hannah - Happy 29 weeks :yipee: Lovely bump! 

Felix - Happy 29 weeks :D 

Starry - Yay for double digits! :wohoo: 

Wannabe Mommy - I'm sorry to hear that your sugar levels are high, I hope all goes well with the Diabetes Nurse :hugs:

Magic - Happy 28 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Weeeee 28 weeks! Happy 28 week magic ;-)
> 
> Who's cloth bumming?

i am still debating on it :/ i tried for a month with DD when she was about 6 months half heartadly but it just seems a minefield and no idea where to start properly!



Wannabe Mommy said:


> B belly is if you have a bit of a flabby belly so it looks mor like a B than a D :D
> 
> Got my GTT results and sugar is high so have to see diabetes nurse next Thursday :(

try not to worry too much, mine were high too well i say high my fasting level was under but my non fsting was just on the threshold, i started on insulin last week (and although i really didnt want to as Im petrified of needles depsite 3 rounds of IVF! i can honestly say the insulin jab is nothing in comparison to the finger prick test you have to do) you also will get seen pretty much every 2 weeks too which is nice peace of mind if your a worrier like i am if you have any questions just give me a PM hun x



I had my first growth scan today and the little monkey was fast asleep again! but his estimated weight is 2lb13oz which works out 50th centile and they were really happy with that with having GD, i go back in 2 weeks for another scan, theyve said ill deliver no later than 38 weeks now with been on insulin, x 

Sciatica is absolutley crippling me now several times a day :( but theyve said theres nothing you can do for it :(


----------



## Starry Night

I have a bit of a B belly then! It depends on how bloated I am on a particular day. I pull the belly band of my maternity pants really high to help minimize it.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bleugh! Been up since 4amwith a bad tummy again :( had cups of hot water! A bath, been sick :( it's 6.21am now and I think it's ok to go back to bed xxx


----------



## emalou90

Rosie06 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Weeeee 28 weeks! Happy 28 week magic ;-)
> 
> Who's cloth bumming?
> 
> i am still debating on it :/ i tried for a month with DD when she was about 6 months half heartadly but it just seems a minefield and no idea where to start properly!Click to expand...

I've done so much research into pocket nappies. So it's a waterproof outer (it's soft not like a PVC bin bag! :haha:) with a microfibre/bamboo material on the inside, with a pocket underneath to put inserts made of the materials I've just said.
These ones seem straight forward to me! You just use liners if you need to use barrier cream as it clogs up the material.

Wish I had done more research before pregnant! I would have been buying nappies and stocking up! :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

I couldn't do cloth diapers. The thought of cleaning them out makes me want to gag. I know you can get liners but I feel I might as well go with disposable then. And I'm not in the mood for extra laundry. We have a well and if I do too many loads in a day then we lose all water pressure in the house.

We are starting potty training (round 2) with our son. I'm hoping that this time he will get the hang of it! Last time he just wasn't ready yet.


----------



## emalou90

Starry Night said:


> I couldn't do cloth diapers. The thought of cleaning them out makes me want to gag. I know you can get liners but I feel I might as well go with disposable then. And I'm not in the mood for extra laundry. We have a well and if I do too many loads in a day then we lose all water pressure in the house.
> 
> We are starting potty training (round 2) with our son. I'm hoping that this time he will get the hang of it! Last time he just wasn't ready yet.

I understand! I'll probably be needing a peg on my nose haha :haha:
Thinking of part time use during the summer months :thumbup:

Good luck with your son! :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

I guess I have a D bump? :shrug: 

We cloth diapered both our kids so it won't be any different with this one! With my oldest he hadn't worn a disposable in over a year and half at one point. We potty trained him at 23 months. Our 15 month old is in cloth full time besides bed time. He's an extreme heavy wetter the last few months where he literally pees through every brand disposable and a ton of combination cloth. I hate that we use disposables but it's the easiest to get off in the middle of night to quickly change him. So even though he sleeps overnight I still have to get up to change his overnight disposable diaper or he'll pee the bed :nope: hopefully with this baby there will be no use for disposables. They really give me the creeps :haha: like how people feel about cloth once you start cloth you start getting grossed out by disposables. Mostly their smell and the chemical beads in them to turn pee to goo. I see why people like them but I love fluffy bums :) 

It's really not as gross as people think. Changing a poopy diaper regardless of diaper kind is gross. And newborn poo/breast fed poo does not need to be cleaned out of diaper as it's not solid and water soluble. So that's easy. Then when they start solids poos start becoming solid so I can just put diaper over toliet and poo falls right off :haha: and as always changing your own kids poo is different. I have an in home daycare so I change poopy diapers of other kids and want to die every time! :haha: but my own doesn't phase me at all. 

They also say its easier to potty train cloth kids over disposable.. I forget why though :shrug: our first was potty trained at 23 months on the first try and our 15 month old is well on his way! We haven't tried potty training him but watching big bro and kids I have in care he knows all the steps but only tells you he needs to poop not pee. He pees every time you put him on potty he just won't tell you he needs to :) so in the last month I haven't had to clean any of his poopy diapers as he'll come and say proudly "I go poo!" And you take him and he poops! So hopefully by 2 with him we'll be back at only one in diapers :winkwink:


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Weeeee 28 weeks! Happy 28 week magic ;-)
> 
> Who's cloth bumming?
> 
> i am still debating on it :/ i tried for a month with DD when she was about 6 months half heartadly but it just seems a minefield and no idea where to start properly!Click to expand...
> 
> I've done so much research into pocket nappies. So it's a waterproof outer (it's soft not like a PVC bin bag! :haha:) with a microfibre/bamboo material on the inside, with a pocket underneath to put inserts made of the materials I've just said.
> These ones seem straight forward to me! You just use liners if you need to use barrier cream as it clogs up the material.
> 
> Wish I had done more research before pregnant! I would have been buying nappies and stocking up! :dohh:Click to expand...


there the type i bought for DD think they were tots bots but they just didnt seem to fit right or hold as much but knowing me i was prob doing it wrong lol!




daddiesgift said:


> I guess I have a D bump? :shrug:
> 
> We cloth diapered both our kids so it won't be any different with this one! With my oldest he hadn't worn a disposable in over a year and half at one point. We potty trained him at 23 months. Our 15 month old is in cloth full time besides bed time. He's an extreme heavy wetter the last few months where he literally pees through every brand disposable and a ton of combination cloth. I hate that we use disposables but it's the easiest to get off in the middle of night to quickly change him. So even though he sleeps overnight I still have to get up to change his overnight disposable diaper or he'll pee the bed :nope: hopefully with this baby there will be no use for disposables. They really give me the creeps :haha: like how people feel about cloth once you start cloth you start getting grossed out by disposables. Mostly their smell and the chemical beads in them to turn pee to goo. I see why people like them but I love fluffy bums :)
> 
> It's really not as gross as people think. Changing a poopy diaper regardless of diaper kind is gross. And newborn poo/breast fed poo does not need to be cleaned out of diaper as it's not solid and water soluble. So that's easy. Then when they start solids poos start becoming solid so I can just put diaper over toliet and poo falls right off :haha: and as always changing your own kids poo is different. *I have an in home daycare so I change poopy diapers of other kids and want to die every time!  but my own doesn't phase me at all. *
> 
> They also say its easier to potty train cloth kids over disposable.. I forget why though :shrug: our first was potty trained at 23 months on the first try and our 15 month old is well on his way! We haven't tried potty training him but watching big bro and kids I have in care he knows all the steps but only tells you he needs to poop not pee. He pees every time you put him on potty he just won't tell you he needs to :) so in the last month I haven't had to clean any of his poopy diapers as he'll come and say proudly "I go poo!" And you take him and he poops! So hopefully by 2 with him we'll be back at only one in diapers :winkwink:

ha ha definatley agree on this changing DD's didnt phase me one bit but when ive looked after other family and friends LO's it totally grosses me out everytime and makes me want to be sick! lol x


----------



## emalou90

I have a little baby taking up residence in my ribs!


----------



## x__amour

Me too, Em. Kicks are super painful sometimes. Yesterday baby kicked me really hard and I yelped and Tori went down to my belly and said, "Hey. Be nice to mommy!" :haha:


----------



## stouffer

I'm carrying so much higher with this one. It seems to always be kicking me under the ribs and I get breathless just sitting watching TV! Still so long until the bump drops too.


----------



## gaves99

My ribs have been killing me the past few days. After sitting at a desk all day, dinner comes and I go to bed right after as I cant stand to be sitting up any more. The only relief is when I am laying on my side. These days I cant sleep enough!! Exhaustion has def set in again!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I have the want to cloth diaper, but I think it would make me gag, too. I do see the benefits of doing it, though.

Double digits start tomorrow for me. I'm starting to feel like I'm coming into the home stretch now!


----------



## bumpin2012

emalou90 said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Weeeee 28 weeks! Happy 28 week magic ;-)
> 
> Who's cloth bumming?
> 
> We are :) G is a cloth bum baby. I love themClick to expand...
> 
> Any tips or advice? I'd love to try some out alongside disposables and see how I get on!Click to expand...

Main thing is try a few styles/fits before you commit to any particular one. I started with 3 different brands and the one that I thought I would like the least, I ended up liking the best. In the past 20 months of cloth diapering I think ive tried almost every brand out there, from china cheapies, to the more expensive brands. I personally found I prefered using pocket styles, but I know of many mamas that love fitteds/covers, and others that far prefer using the all in one styles. They do each have their benefits and downsides, but all are worth a try :)

We use disposables while on vacation, and both hubby and I far prefer using cloth. The sheer waste of disposables is amazing, and I find they stink!


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - Good luck with the potty training, I hope all goes well :thumbup: 

Stouffer - Happy 27 weeks :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry Night said:


> I couldn't do cloth diapers. The thought of cleaning them out makes me want to gag. I know you can get liners but I feel I might as well go with disposable then. And I'm not in the mood for extra laundry. We have a well and if I do too many loads in a day then we lose all water pressure in the house.
> 
> We are starting potty training (round 2) with our son. I'm hoping that this time he will get the hang of it! Last time he just wasn't ready yet.

The thing with Liners is that they are biodegradable, just a thin layer that is completely flushable (even with a septic system) They usually contain *most* of the poop, and significantly more of it as the poo gets more solid. I have a sprayer that attaches to my toilet and it does a pretty good job. I also only do 3 loads of cloth laundry a week, so it really isnt that much more to do. I basically do a single load of laundry every day, so its really not that bad. Well water is a bit harder to cloth with, but once you get the routine that works for you, its completely doable :)

The biggest factor in our decision was cost. I've spent about $400 in cloth diapers, and the extra cost of washing has been rather minimal (maybe $15 a month) BUT I use cloth wipes, and im not having to stock up on supplies, Ive never bought rash cream, and I never run out of any supplies.


----------



## bumpin2012

Rosie, I think they say potty training is easier with cloth because it allows baby to feel wetness. The chemicals in disposable soak up so much, making baby feel drier for a lot longer. You do need to change a cloth bum a bit more often, but I think I would want to be changed pretty frequently if I had to wear a diaper.

I am a huge advocate for cloth! I simply love the decrease of waste in our landfills, the cost savings and anything that allows me to use fewer chemicals on my kiddo makes me a happy mama :)


----------



## stargazer0726

My ultrasound today went great. My placenta has moved way up my belly so I can have a vaginal delivery!! Also they said he is 2lbs 13oz which is on size for 29w5d. Good news around!!


----------



## Starry Night

Nope. No one is going to convince me to go to cloth. I have a few friends who are into it and it's so unappealing. LOL Several have even gone back to disposables. 

I do plan on going to training pants vs the "pull ups" once we get more seriously into potty training with DS as I have heard many parents complain that pull ups work so well that kids can't tell when they're wet. Right now, with DS, we're just trying to get him in a routine of sitting on the potty. He's finally doing it without crying and that is such a big step forward. But he still isn't actually PEEING on it. He only does the "pee pee dance" every once in awhile so we can't tell when he has to go.

Anyways.....

stargazer - congrats on a good scan!


----------



## emalou90

Starry Night said:


> Nope. No one is going to convince me to go to cloth. I have a few friends who are into it and it's so unappealing. LOL Several have even gone back to disposables.
> 
> I do plan on going to training pants vs the "pull ups" once we get more seriously into potty training with DS as I have heard many parents complain that pull ups work so well that *kids can't tell when they're wet. * Right now, with DS, we're just trying to get him in a routine of sitting on the potty. He's finally doing it without crying and that is such a big step forward. But he still isn't actually PEEING on it. He only does the "pee pee dance" every once in awhile so we can't tell when he has to go.
> 
> Anyways.....
> 
> stargazer - congrats on a good scan!

My dd is 4 and uses the night time pull ups at night :dohh:
I ask her in the morning if she's wet them and she always says no, which isn't always true, she's finding it hard to figure out if she's wet them or not.

Tempted to let her go commando! But not quite sure when they're "supposed" to be dry at night :shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ema I would just let her wear knickers in bed, "pull ups kinda tell them it's ok to wee in this" you can get dry night bed cloth things you can put under her, ( I used puppy piddle pads from the £1 shop cos they were so much cheaper :haha:) and just let her know you can go for a wee in the night.

We did Ava the as soon as she was dry In the day xx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats on the good news Stargazer. It's always nice to hear positive things at the doctors, isn't it?!

Going off what Hannah said, I kept my daughter in pull-ups at night and she didn't bother with getting up to go to the bathroom. I took the pull-ups away, she pee'd the bed once and decided she didn't like it, and bam. She was good to go. We just bought a waterproof mattress cover so it was easy clean if she did have an accident.

Annnnd....DOUBLE DIGITS for me!! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## x__amour

We did disposable with DD and no Pull-Ups when we began potty training, we just stopped using diapers all together. She caught on really quickly, within days, and never peed the bed but we had disposable bed mats underneath her sheets just in case and still do. Actually, I have them under my sheets too in case my water breaks. :lol:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good idea to have the disposable bed mats under your sheets, also. I really hadn't even thought about that!


----------



## emalou90

Thanks girls, we're down to our last two pull ups, no more after that!!
Oh and good tip on bed mats under the sheets for us haha


----------



## gaves99

Passed my glucose test!!! Thank god! Also think I may be right with having an irritable uterus. Have a ton of lab work I need to get done plus my RH- shot. Also put me on Zantac daily. Hopefully things will start settling and ill feel better. The pain and tightness last night was AWFUL and lasted hours. Fingers crossed..


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I need to go to the doctors about irritable uterus, my stomach cramps are unreal :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

& I'm glad you passed your GD xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol, starry night, cloth isn't for everyone :) I just love it! Besides, DS is such a bean pole, if he didn't have a big fluffy bum, I'd never be able to find pants that fit him!

Glad to hear your placenta moved stargazer!

Gaves, yay for passing the GD test :)

No advice on potty training here, G just isn't ready. He's not 2 yet, and has some development delays, so I think it's going to be a while


----------



## daddiesgift

Pull ups are just another way for the diaper companies to get your money longer! I can see how the idea of them would be good but it is just a diaper you pull up and down. Since I have an in home daycare a lot of kids that are learning to potty wear pull ups and it really does no good. But I guess it does for me as I don't have mess all over the house :haha: with our son we just stopped with diapers all together and had him naked a week then in underwear a week and that was that! I think well do the same with our second as they seem to have same learning style. I've tried so many things from having kids in care where for some reason the parents expect you to magically potty train their kid by yourself that so far nothing's worked better than the off diapers completely method :haha: I think waiting till a child is physically ready more than mentally ready is key! You can teach a child anything but if their body and bladder isn't ready then it's just not!


----------



## daddiesgift

I forgot :) ...my mother gave me best potty training advice! That accidents are going to happen no matter what. You have to stick with it and don't go back and forth on training or not. I'm glad she said that bc the first day training our oldest was one pee in the toliet 6 pees on the floor! But I kept that in mind and sure enough with each passing day the potty breaks became more than the accidents and now he hadn't had an accident in months.


----------



## gaves99

HannahGraceee said:


> I think I need to go to the doctors about irritable uterus, my stomach cramps are unreal :(

Oh no! You too!? Past few days have been unbarable. If they were BH and like a min, that would be one thing but they last HOURS! Just need to suck it up and go to L&D when it happens to get hooked up and checked out. Feel better!!! :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

gaves99 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I think I need to go to the doctors about irritable uterus, my stomach cramps are unreal :(
> 
> Oh no! You too!? Past few days have been unbarable. If they were BH and like a min, that would be one thing but they last HOURS! Just need to suck it up and go to L&D when it happens to get hooked up and checked out. Feel better!!! :flower:Click to expand...

I wake up in night for hours in so much pain! I have to have a bath at like 4am, it hurts so much it makes me be sick :(


----------



## x__amour

I've decided... Bras are the devil, lol. Hate them so much right now.


----------



## HannahGraceee

God me too! Never have one on while I'm at home now haha!


----------



## Excalibur

Stargazer - Glad to hear that your Ultrasound went well and that's great that you can have a vaginal delivery :D 

Mrs.Stefka - Yay for double digits! :happydance: 

Gaves - That's great news that you passed your Glucose test :dance: 

Hannah - I'm sorry to hear about your stomach cramps, I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Get the crop top pull on style comfort bras. Light padding so you feel supported but no underwires hooks or straps to dig in. In the uk asda sell them for £6 .


----------



## HannahGraceee

Asda here I come :haha:


----------



## gaves99

HannahGraceee said:


> Asda here I come :haha:




HannahGraceee said:


> gaves99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I think I need to go to the doctors about irritable uterus, my stomach cramps are unreal :(
> 
> Oh no! You too!? Past few days have been unbarable. If they were BH and like a min, that would be one thing but they last HOURS! Just need to suck it up and go to L&D when it happens to get hooked up and checked out. Feel better!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wake up in night for hours in so much pain! I have to have a bath at like 4am, it hurts so much it makes me be sick :(Click to expand...

A bath is the only thing that makes me feel better. The other day I sat in there for almost an hour. Just kept adding warm water. The min I got out it was back again!!


----------



## gaves99

x__amour said:


> I've decided... Bras are the devil, lol. Hate them so much right now.

I typically agree but found new great ones!! These were cheapy ones from Walmart for nursing. Wore it today and it was SO much better. Soft and no wire. I'm up to 36DD so not muh is comfy these days holding up these things!!:haha:

I also got new underwear that is grannyish but sorry DH, I don't care, I only want comfort these days.


----------



## bumpin2012

I've given up on wired bras. I've got a large rack, and really should have an underwire, but I can't stand wearing them anymore


----------



## emalou90

Me too bumpin!

Asda post OP bras are good too, I bought them when I had Amelia.


----------



## Felix26

I'm still wearing my regular padded underwired bras, I plan to pull the wires out soon to try that before buying nursing bras. I also have a big bust, 38e, so need a good nursing bra which at the moment I find really expensive. 

On a brighter note, I bought some things for my hospital bag yesterday, gorgeous pj bottoms from Asda, only £6, talc, sudocream, cotton pads, nail scissors, muslin cloths - Asda have a pack of 3 white for £3.50 but on the baby event there is a pack of 4 exactly the same for the same price. Bargain! 
I've also spotted a gorgeous girl outfit I'm tempted to buy, we're team yellow and may buy 1 blue outfit and one pink... Hmmm I dunno x


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not buying any clothes for my hospital bag. I did that with DS and that was such a waste. I ended up cutting up the loose pants into shorts and used them as PJs until I lost weight. I'm just going to bring some of my maternity clothes to wear home. Everyone in my hospital ward just wore double hospital gowns (one forwards and one backwards) so that's what I'm going to do. I will bring my house coat and slippers though. Even in the summer that place is FREEZING. 

I"m also planning on using the hospital sleepers and blankets for the baby as much as possible. I brought my own and the nurses thought they belonged to the hospital and they nearly disappeared in the bowels of the hospital laundry forever. Luckily, we caught them before they were thrown in the hamper. It was a heart-stopper as the blanket had been one my mom had made for my first angel and there was no way I was losing that one.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm really funny when it comes to packing things :haha: all my things match and I have a colour theme


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm really funny when it comes to packing things :haha: all my things match and I have a colour theme

My suitcase doesn't match baby's bag... Not happy about that but I'm borrowing it from my mum so can't be choosy. 
I want pretty pjs for afterwards tho, I think ill have earned it lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

My hospital bag is brown and navy blue and the babies in my changing bag which is navy blue bows and brown detailing hahah! 

All our things have a grey and cream theme and mine has light pink in it haha! My make up bag and my toiletries bag is light pink and my after pjs are grey and light pink! Hahah!


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> My hospital bag is brown and navy blue and the babies in my changing bag which is navy blue bows and brown detailing hahah!
> 
> All our things have a grey and cream theme and mine has light pink in it haha! My make up bag and my toiletries bag is light pink and my after pjs are grey and light pink! Hahah!

Love it, but I'm not that bad haha xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I don't do colour coordinated do my hospital bag will be a total mess compared to yours. I'm gonna try to stick to essentials only, we're only a 20 min walk from the hospital and it's right in the city centre so if we forget anything I'll send hubby out to get it :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've defiantly over packed! I was in for so long with Ava (two weeks) and I remember I ran out of sleepsuits in the middle of the night ( she got blood on one from her antibiotics and sick on another in like 20 mins) and I was crying and crying cos I was so emotional and the sweetest lady gave me one of hers! So I will have enough now incase I need them and incase someone else is where I was xxx


----------



## Excalibur

All this talk about packing hospital bags is so exciting! :happydance:

I'm not going to pack half of the stuff that I packed with Tyler as it never got used! I am going to pack more nappies though as we ran out! :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not quite ready to start packing mine yet. I don't want to think that far ahead. I'm still in the mindset of setting up mini-milestones for myself. 

I do know I'm just going to use our green duffle bag. Seems practical. Once it's time to pack I'll probably pick up some traveler's sized deodorant and other toiletries. I know I"m going to want to put a nice list of songs onto my iPod that is both soothing and fun for the night time. I can't assume I'm getting a private room and I get so lonely at night without DH. I might even pack some of my favourite snacks for afterwards (we're not allowed to eat during labour). My OB already gave me a what-to-bring list and it's really quite short. The hospital supplies so much for the baby while there. I really only need an outfit and diapers for the ride home. 

I feel more concerned about packing for DS while he stays with a friend during my hospital stay! Whenever he stays over somewhere, he seems to return with less and less things. So annoying. It's sort of like, what am I willing to lose this time?


----------



## Rosie06

im going to get the last of my hospital bag things tomorrow so i have everything ready since i now prob only have around 6half to 8 half weeks left :O 

this is my last week at work too all 2 half days of it cant believe how ffast it has gone!

i do seem to have carried a theme but purely by shear coincidence, pretty much all of my things with DD were pink, and this time they seem to be blue :/ x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I can't find any slippers in like :( ah aha!


----------



## Felix26

Ah I'm so excited to get my hospital bag packed. Oh's family are staying with us next weekend, when they leave I can have baby room back, ready to start putting up the furniture etc, and then packing hospital bag. I'm taking either a small wheely suitcase or a gym bag for me, and a weekender bag with babys things in. and. Hope that will be enough room. My list is maHOOsive! Ooopps x


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's so exciting! :) ahhhh!


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm not bothering to pack much. There wasn't much i needed last time, so really only going to have a basic overnight bag ready for me, one for G and a small one for daddy.


----------



## Felix26

As far as I know we have to take everything, I'm packing for atleast an overnight stay, then oh can get from home if I need more xx


----------



## stargazer0726

It's been so long since my youngest was born I seem to have forgotten what I need to bring to the hospital. I think I have most of my diaper bag packed. I'm bringing a going home outfit for baby, some onsies and sleepers in both newborn and 3 month size as my babies are usually 9ish pound. I also packed a few burp clothes, a nursing cover, wipes a blanket, and binkie. The hospital supplies diapers but not wipes. I hope I don't forget anything essential. I will probably pack some finger nail clippers and a boppy but I'm waiting until aftery shower to see what I ends to go out and buy.


----------



## x__amour

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/30weeks_zps751e7e9e.jpg

30 weeks today! 49 days until term & 70 days until my due date. :D


----------



## jenmcn1

Can I join you ladies? I'm not sure where I belong lol, I'm due June 12tg but...I'm having my csection on May 30th. Kinda stuck on where I should join?! Oh and I'm team yellow with baby #3


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## emalou90

Happy 30 weeks amour!!! :hugs: lovely tum xx


----------



## Starry Night

How do we have May babies already at 30 weeks?? Crazy how time flies!

Welcome, jenmcn! That would be tough to decide where you fit but at least you know your baby is coming in May. My baby is due May 29th but she could easily be a June baby! My son was four days late so that would definitely put us into June if we follow a similar pattern.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Welcome jencmn! I would say it doesn't really matter :) where ever you feel you like to post :kiss:


----------



## Felix26

Welcome Jenmcn1!

I'm am also 30 weeks today! This is the count down from here now, I feel its been working its way up to 30 weeks and now a countdown to 40 O.M.G! I just can't believe it, that I've got this far. So much to do still...


----------



## emalou90

It's really scary when you hit the big 30!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Time is definitely flying. Ive woken up aching this morning. Hips, back, thighs and belly are all screaming at me. Gonna be a fun day at work!


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> It's really scary when you hit the big 30!

Then you go into the 7-10 week club :|

Scary


----------



## Felix26

emalou90 said:


> It's really scary when you hit the big 30!

Yes it is, find myself nesting alittle this morning. Up at 8am, I've cleaned the kitchen, ironed, cleaned the outside of the washing machine and cleaned the microwave. Now I'm going to Hoover the whole house!


----------



## emalou90

Felix26 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> It's really scary when you hit the big 30!
> 
> Yes it is, find myself nesting alittle this morning. Up at 8am, I've cleaned the kitchen, ironed, cleaned the outside of the washing machine and cleaned the microwave. Now I'm going to Hoover the whole house!Click to expand...

Haha, enjoy your cleaning! :haha:
I've been exhausted so, resting up today, DD is full of cold too so helps if I sit down, then she seems to rest too, :shrug: that's my excuse anyway!


----------



## bumpin2012

Anyone else freaking a little? DS has been a nut these past few weeks, and I've no idea how I'm going to manage him and the needs of a new baby...

Welcome Jenmcn!


----------



## HannahGraceee

bumpin2012 said:


> Anyone else freaking a little? DS has been a nut these past few weeks, and I've no idea how I'm going to manage him and the needs of a new baby...
> 
> Welcome Jenmcn!

My daughter is a lot older then your LO but I'm getting a bit scared! She's a little devil while were shopping so I'm a bit scared what she will be like :( 

I also (as horrid as it sounds) feel so bad for her aswell, she's my bestfriend- literally do everything together! Costa's and even romantic dinners ;) Hahha!


----------



## ltrip84

So, when nesting, do you actually have the energy to nest?


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> It's really scary when you hit the big 30!
> 
> Yes it is, find myself nesting alittle this morning. Up at 8am, I've cleaned the kitchen, ironed, cleaned the outside of the washing machine and cleaned the microwave. Now I'm going to Hoover the whole house!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, enjoy your cleaning! :haha:
> I've been exhausted so, resting up today, DD is full of cold too so helps if I sit down, then she seems to rest too, :shrug: that's my excuse anyway!Click to expand...

perfect excuse!!! well that was mine last week when DD was ill too! ;) x


----------



## magicwhisper

i havent even thought of hospital bags yet :rofl:


----------



## Lilly12

I'm scared too!
My almost 3 year old still sleeps with me , or else she does not sleep at all. How am I going to deal with waking up with a newborn every hour and DD being disturbed by that cause she is right next to me and such a light sleeper, uhhhh , I try not to think about it lol.


----------



## gaves99

I am DEF nesting these days!! I am dying to get everything ready. With only 75 days left... they will FLY by. I have been cleaning like a mad man and organizing everything. My closet, all drawers in my bureau, the pantry... all spotless! Yesterday the bedroom was rearranged; we took out our 2 bedside bureaus and just put together smaller options to give another few feet of space. The crib is going to go on my side so I feel better about having the space to do it now that I can actually SEE it. My shower is 3/30, and cant wait to get that stuff home, organized and setup as well!! Feeling so overwhelmded thinking there is SOOO much to do still. Somehow finding little spurs of energy and pushing through it, and then I am beat at night time!! FTM with no idea what to expect....
 



Attached Files:







photo (50).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bumpin2012

No nesting here. Didn't with G either...Lol... guess the urge to clean can't be found in these old bones!


----------



## HannahGraceee

No nesting here haha!


----------



## x__amour

I wish I would nest damnit, haha!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

No nesting here either, I keep thinking about all the things I want to do but can't get up the drive to actually do them :D

I am feeling really really pathetic today. Hips, thighs, back and belly are aching which does not help and I feel on the edge of tears constantly. Bloody hormones have taken over my brain! Might make a duvet nest on the sofa when I get home and just curl up and sleep through it for the rest of today.


----------



## ltrip84

I have the urge to clean everything, but don't have the energy. And when I try to clean, I never get as much done as I want to because I get tired so easy and my back hurts. lol!


----------



## emalou90

Looks great gaves :thumbup:

My nesting is kicking in slightly - but I can't move anything in the nurswry, we have to move a double bed before I start sorting things.
I keep re-sorting babies drawers :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

I get really nesty in the very beginning of the pregnancy and the very end. In the middle I'm like a giant sad sack. There are things I know that need to get done but I'm always so stupid tired and sore that I could cry just thinking about all of it. My sister is coming over this week and I'm excited but she's allergic to our cat so I normally vaccuum EVERYTHING that is fabric and bleach everything that is not but I just can't even bring myself to tidy, never mind all that extra stuff. She better bring her meds. :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm not really nesting yet but this weekend I did start to feel like I should! So this weekend I bought the boys their new car seats, more compact to fit hers next to. But then I got home and realized I bought one convertible and one high back booster :dohh: damn you identical boxes! So I have to take booster back today and get the other convertible. I like the boys to have matching seats :) then I washed her car seat and infant insert and coming home blanket and put it in closet for go time! So that's ready. Then I made a list of what I need in the birth bag :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

Nesting took on a whole new level this time for me, i never got the urge with DD but this time its entailed me fully redecorating the hall stairs and landing, our bedroom obv the babies room and the kitchen and dining room hubby wasnt to pleased with the amount of work her has had to do lol! x


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Happy 30 weeks! :happydance: Lovely bump! 

Jen - Welcome to the thread :wave: 

Felix - Happy 30 weeks! :dance:


----------



## Rosie06

Any uk ladies watching OBEM? x


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah im addicted to it :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

aw i love it! so emotional though gets me everytime! x


----------



## emalou90

Legs closed during the whole show...
Makes me feel weird watching it. So glad it wasn't around when I was pregnant with my first!


----------



## Rosie06

i think because i didnt experience any form of labour/contractions with DD i cant relate to it in that way IYKWIM! i find me self sat thinking when they are screaming "is it really that painful!" lol ill hopefully get to find out in a few weeks! x


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I watched OBEM, I love that show! :D


----------



## x__amour

Got my free $200 Ameda Purely Yours dual automatic breast pump from insurance today. So happy. :D

US mamas, I would call your health insurance and see if a breast pump is covered, almost all insurances do! 


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/image_zps34c717e0.jpg


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully u ladies remember me i had a MC on 10-31 and proudly to snnounce i got my :bfp: today


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats! Thanks for coming by to update us :)


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats jalanis!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jalanis22 said:


> Hopefully u ladies remember me i had a MC on 10-31 and proudly to snnounce i got my :bfp: today

Congratulations :) :kiss:


----------



## Rosie06

lovely news congratulations x


----------



## emalou90

Jalanis22 said:


> Hopefully u ladies remember me i had a MC on 10-31 and proudly to snnounce i got my :bfp: today

Of course we remember you. Congratulations, wishing you a happy healthy rainbow pregnancy xxxx :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 30 weeks Rosie! 3/4 completed ;) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Time is going so fast! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## nic18

Congratulation Janalis! That's great :)


----------



## Felix26

Oh congratulations! Amazing. Best of luck xx


----------



## Starry Night

Jalanis22 said:


> Hopefully u ladies remember me i had a MC on 10-31 and proudly to snnounce i got my :bfp: today

Congratulations! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!:baby:

afm - GD screening today. I actually don't mind the orange drink. What 
I hate is the sitting around for an hour afterwards. BORING.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies, this time its going to be different now im gnna be scared though but no more yard work for me for :cry: I love doing and planting plants but not anymore. Plus I checked a due date calc. And it says my dd should be nov, 6 and my LO's bday is nov, 8. Lets jus hope I make it safely.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks ladies, this time its going to be different now im gnna be scared though but no more yard work for me for :cry: I love doing and planting plants but not anymore. Plus I checked a due date calc. And it says my dd should be nov, 6 and my LO's bday is nov, 8. Lets jus hope I make it safely.

I wish you the happiest and healthiest 9 months :kiss:


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Lovely breast pump! :D

Jalanis - Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi ladies! Just checking in. 

Logged into my Amazon account yesterday to order some muslin swaddlers and went on a bit of a baby shopping spree! Finally got a car seat, and a pack'n'play, and other small things. FUN! I totally forgot my swaddlers, haha.

Hope you are all having a fabulous week so far! 3D/4D pictures for me on Friday. I hope my little guy cooperates!!


----------



## x__amour

Don't feel super amazing today. I almost feel like baby has dropped a bit. Feeling very "heavy" down there and feeling a lot of pressure on my scar. :(


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> Happy 30 weeks Rosie! 3/4 completed ;) x

Awww thank you its gone so fast! last week at work this week too :D


----------



## gaves99

Was at the hosp for a bit today. What a production to get the Rh- shot! Had to get my blood taken, sent to the blood bank to re-test, they had to "make the shot" (wahtever that means) and then they sent me to the surgical unit to actually get it. It was crazy. Also got blood taken for other organs to ensure that they are working properly to rule out anything else before saying its irritible uterus. Fun day but all blood work, vaccinations, test and shots are now good!


----------



## Starry Night

x__amour said:


> Don't feel super amazing today. I almost feel like baby has dropped a bit. Feeling very "heavy" down there and feeling a lot of pressure on my scar. :(

Maybe baby is just resting about against the front of your stomach. Mine does that a lot. It used to hurt my section scar but now I think it's gotten used to the pressure though the pressure is still uncomfortable overall. My baby loves to lie low and sometimes she must be transverse as I can feel her wiggling around the pubic bone and nowhere else. I feel very front-heavy.

I hope your LO moves to a more comfortable position soon. It's no fun feeling so uncomfortable. :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Hope baby moves for you soon amour, sounds like it's positioned funny.

Saying that I'm feeling a heavy pressure today, needing a wee like first tri all over again :haha:


----------



## x__amour

99.9% certain baby's transverse right now, which scares me. :( I can definitely feel hiccups on my left side and kicks on my right. I know there's still time but I hope baby turns head down and stays. :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I literally have no idea what way my baby is hahhaha!


----------



## x__amour

I can only tell by hiccups, lol! If I feel them in my pelvis, I would know baby is head down but they're definitely by my left ribs/hip right now.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahah! My baby never has the hiccups lol


----------



## bumpin2012

Amour, my baby is also transverse at this point... apparently it's fine for second babies too remain transverse until later on, but I'm also a bit worried. I can feel baby trying to move head down, but she never seems to make it.


----------



## stargazer0726

x__amour said:


> 99.9% certain baby's transverse right now, which scares me. :( I can definitely feel hiccups on my left side and kicks on my right. I know there's still time but I hope baby turns head down and stays. :haha:

I wouldn't worry too much...my second was transverse until around 35 weeks and then she finally went head down... I have heard second and third babies can take a while to flip down


----------



## gaves99

how do you even tell which way they are!? Also what do hiccups feel like? I am not sure is she has done that yet...


----------



## x__amour

For me the hiccups feel like light flickers? If that makes sense? I feel bad because they're almost on top of each other with no break. Tori got hiccups a lot and this baby seems to be following suit too!


----------



## gaves99

I do get that feeling but I didnt know that was hiccups!!! Interesting.....


----------



## emalou90

My baby had hiccups for the first time yesterday!!!
to me, it feels like a pulse.

happy 30 weeks hannah!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks ema :) xx


----------



## magicwhisper

ive never felt hiccups :haha:

went baby shopping today and we got our cot bed nearly new £50 on ebay we just need a mattress for it :wohoo:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love ebay! Amazing bargain you got :) I can't remember if I posted it on here but got a fisherprice swing, fisherprice bouncer and a Moses basket all for £11 :haha:


----------



## Felix26

Fab bargains. I think I've felt hiccups now I think about it. It felt abit like babys first flutters. Very faint and one on top of the other. I thought baby was kicking my back but maybe not? X


----------



## bumpin2012

Hiccups for me are very rhythmic, light movements. I've heard them on my Doppler too, like little flicks.

I can tell baby is transverse based on her movements. I feel her kicking my hip, usually followed by movements at my other hip. I never feel movements above my belly button either. If you feel movements up by your ribs, and find the heartbeat at or below your belly button, baby is usually head down


----------



## Lilly12

Layla has been head down for a month now , Aleena wasn't head down until 32 weeks.
Had diabetes test today & check up and was measuring spot on as always lol.


----------



## x__amour

This whole transverse thing is miserable. Just laying here in tears because the kicks against my hip bone are so painful. :(


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

My baby is tranverse too but luckily she's more of a wiggler than a kicker....unless she is kicking my cervix of course. She must like the sensation because it's honestly the one place she kicks with all her might. I think 90% of her kicks go there (when she decides to roll into another direction). I definitely feel her roll around so I know she hasn't decided on a final position yet. I think I have a wiggly worm on my hands. :haha: But low and transverse seems to be her favourite resting spot.

It's 4am. Why am I not sleeping yet??? I had been reading a book but then got distracted I guess. This is the third time in a week I've done this. I'm going to feel horrible tomorrow. :wacko:....err....later today. Yikes.


----------



## Starry Night

DD hasn't had the hiccups yet but DS got them all the time! I remember my sister saw my belly twitching and got all excited that she saw him 'kick' and I had to tell her it was hiccups. I did most of my kick counts by hiccups towards the end. He was such a laid back tyke in the womb. He had hiccups really bad as a newborn too.

EDIT: as I was posting this DD just hiccuped! Kids make liars of their parents all the time. LOL (I would guess she's head up as I felt it by my ribs....guess it's time to prepare for more cervix kicks....nearly peed myself last time)


----------



## nic18

Shannon sorry baby is hurting you :hugs:!

Is anyone else finding it impossible to sleep?? No matter how tired they are?
I'm up so much in the night to pee, I can't sleep and having to take time off work :(!
I'm absolutely knackered!


----------



## HannahGraceee

The only reason I'm finding tough is Ava is
Becoming more "clingy" she comes in our bed at night which I honestly don't mind but she's started to hang off me, I don't wanna push her away now that bump has got bigger cos she might think I've pushed her out :( I donno what to do


----------



## nic18

Hannah that's a tough one :(!
I hope she becomes less clingy.


----------



## emalou90

Had a thought ladies.
When I had Amelia, the nurse came round and offered paracetamol which I said no too, as I wasn't in any pain at the hospital.

Just thinking, can we have it at home to cope with any downstairs aches/pains? I never had any for my whole recovery. It took me months to feel more comfortable down there and felt I missed quite a lot of outings with my baby/family. I see loads of mums doing things nowadays (I know everything takes a while to heal, but it didn't tear or anything)

Sounds like a silly question really as I suppose you can have it, just wondered if it would make much difference x


----------



## HannahGraceee

nic18 said:


> Hannah that's a tough one :(!
> I hope she becomes less clingy.

It's weird cos in the day time she doesn't wanna be cuddly :/ so I do like the cuddles but when I'm boiling hot and sweating it's not the best haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> Had a thought ladies.
> When I had Amelia, the nurse came round and offered paracetamol which I said no too, as I wasn't in any pain at the hospital.
> 
> Just thinking, can we have it at home to cope with any downstairs aches/pains? I never had any for my whole recovery. It took me months to feel more comfortable down there and felt I missed quite a lot of outings with my baby/family. I see loads of mums doing things nowadays (I know everything takes a while to heal, but it didn't tear or anything)
> 
> Sounds like a silly question really as I suppose you can have it, just wondered if it would make much difference x

I think you can just see how it goes, I haven't had a vaginal birth yet so don't know :/ but I'm sure it can help to make you feel a bit more normal xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Had my first GD appointment today. They've advised I definitely won't go past my due date and they will induce between 39&40 weeks if it doesn't happen naturally.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

So my doctor gave me a kick counting chart to start at week 28. Anyone else doing this?

I feel like he NEVER stops kicking so I may be at this a lot!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Mrs.stefka said:


> So my doctor gave me a kick counting chart to start at week 28. Anyone else doing this?
> 
> I feel like he NEVER stops kicking so I may be at this a lot!

Not yet but have my 28 week appt next week. How does it work do you literally log every kick or just count how many in an hour?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

You just log when the kicking starts and how long it lasts. My problem is that it never stops, haha. 

It's supposed to help you identify baby's sleep pattern! We shall see!


----------



## emalou90

So not exactly how many kicks?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

No, just the duration.


----------



## Rosie06

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Had my first GD appointment today. They've advised I definitely won't go past my due date and they will induce between 39&40 weeks if it doesn't happen naturally.


have they put you on any medication yet or is it just diet controlled for now? Ive been on insulin for about 2 weeks now :( and wont be going past 38 weeks :/


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> The only reason I'm finding tough is Ava is
> Becoming more "clingy" she comes in our bed at night which I honestly don't mind but she's started to hang off me, I don't wanna push her away now that bump has got bigger cos she might think I've pushed her out :( I donno what to do

DD has started been very clingy with me too its always at bedtime though she just hugs me constantly and keeps saying she loves me and really misses me, and through the day its like me and my shadow, i definatley thhink shes realised that theres a baby on its a way now, shes very loving with the clingyness though luckily once shes in bed asleep thats her till morning so im at least still getting rest on a night its just through the day shes stuck to me! TBH im kinda making the most of the cuddles at the min! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rosie06 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> The only reason I'm finding tough is Ava is
> Becoming more "clingy" she comes in our bed at night which I honestly don't mind but she's started to hang off me, I don't wanna push her away now that bump has got bigger cos she might think I've pushed her out :( I donno what to do
> 
> DD has started been very clingy with me too its always at bedtime though she just hugs me constantly and keeps saying she loves me and really misses me, and through the day its like me and my shadow, i definatley thhink shes realised that theres a baby on its a way now, shes very loving with the clingyness though luckily once shes in bed asleep thats her till morning so im at least still getting rest on a night its just through the day shes stuck to me! TBH im kinda making the most of the cuddles at the min! xClick to expand...

I do love the cuddles :cloud9: we're just trying to keep her involved with the baby things so hoping that helps xx


----------



## bumpin2012

G has no idea what going to happen in a few months... 

My bits felt fairly normal after G was born. He was a tiny baby, and I was ready for sex about 4 weeks after, up and about without an issue/soreness as soon as the epidural wore off... really hoping this one's similar!

I never bothered with monitoring his kicks. He was constant movement ALL.THE.TIME. Still is...


----------



## x__amour

Mrs.stefka said:


> So my doctor gave me a kick counting chart to start at week 28. Anyone else doing this?
> 
> I feel like he NEVER stops kicking so I may be at this a lot!

I am. I just have to do it for an hour a day but I can stop once I count 10 kicks.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm finally in the third trimester! Still waiting to reach 30 weeks before I can really start getting excited about the end though. ha ha


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay! It's all moving so fast!


----------



## Starry Night

It's starting to move a bit faster for me. I think it will really start to get going once I go to 2 week appointments. We ordered DS' "big boy" bed today and will start collecting the things for his new room so baby can get the nursery. We won't be painting until after the baby arrives though. My parents had offered to help with that and they aren't coming until after she is here. She'll be in our room for the first few months so we have time to move DS over.


----------



## Phantom

I took the 1 hour glucose test 8 hours ago and I still feel sick. I never had to take it with my son so I didn't really know what to expect. I feel like crap. :wacko:


----------



## Felix26

Whilst walking around Asda last night, oh turned to me and actually said "we're having a baby in 9 weeks". It's just hit him that it is really happenning very soon. Bless. He didn't understand why I am nervous and scared, now he does! X


----------



## nic18

I've officially been signed off work for a month so that's me finished up completely, I've got spd :( and will need to go to a physio! 
Joys of pregnancy eh?


----------



## Felix26

nic18 said:


> I've officially been signed off work for a month so that's me finished up completely, I've got spd :( and will need to go to a physio!
> Joys of pregnancy eh?

Oh no, :-( but yay for early mat leave!


----------



## bumpin2012

lol....Felix. They certainly wait for that realization don't they?

Nic: I really don't find that physio helped my SPD in the slightest. Chiro has been my best friend through both pregnancies. She did something a few weeks ago that has made life liveable. Same with my SI dysfunction. might be worth looking into :)


----------



## emalou90

Physio hasn't helped me either! She's not seeing me again until 6 weeks after birth!
Crutches for me on bad days. Good for you though Nic, enjoy the rest, yes you may go crazy waiting for baby but better than struggling on!

Feeling pressure in my lady area today! Baby might have shoved itself in there? Hope so!


----------



## magicwhisper

Baby has moved under my ribs. My lungs are getting squished so its harder to breathe 

I felt really faint in asda so had to go sit in the car cos i.thought i was going to faint. its never happened before :wacko:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope everyone with spd isn't hurting too much :( 

Bought some more things for hospital bag today! These are all my things so far ( the bottles are for pouring water down when I'm peeing after hahah! All my toiletries are in the pink large bag ;) x)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh no my picture won't load :(


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - Yay for baby shopping! :D 

Gaves - Sorry to hear about your Hospital experience, glad to hear that everything is done now though.

Amour - Sorry to hear that you have been feeling uncomfortable, I know the feeling :hugs:

Hannah - Great bargain! :thumbup: 

Lilly - Glad to hear that everything went well at your Diabetes check. 

Nic - I'm totally with you on the not sleeping, it's so hard to get comfortable these days, I hope you manage to get some sleep soon. I'm sorry to hear that you have SPD, I hope the Physio helps but yay for being signed off work now! :hugs: 

Wannabe Mommy - That's great that they are not going to let you go over your due date!


----------



## daddiesgift

I've bought everything I need for birth and soon after besides bras and a pool top for the tub! I can't seem to find any good bras anywhere guess I'll resort to ordering online :shrug: I don't have much else to do besides move our oldests clothes to his room, him and our youngest share a room but I had them seperate closets now I'm just moving their clothes together since they are nearly the same size :wacko: and have her clothes in that closet. Were co sleeping so no nursery to do. I'd like to buy a recliner, pay off my doula and birth photographer and help with my moms plane ticket here since OH is about 99.9% sure he won't be here for birth :cry: so everything's done but the easy and expensive :dohh:


----------



## Rosie06

Oh nic i feel for you, i got signed off at 25 weeks with DD but it was nice having time to chill and relax before hand, ive been lucky this time although i have some really bad days with SPD ive managed to make it to 30 weeks, today was my last day at work have 5 weeks hols then mat leave starts!!!

UK ladies does anyone know where i can get some fairly cheap nursing bras and tops from in a ahem large cup size "h" 

also i have one point on my tummy just to the left of my belly button it feels bruised to the touch but no bruise there but its not even in a place were he kicks he seems to prefer my ribs at the moment :/ not sue what it is though its really really tender :/


----------



## Lilly12

I've had that right next to bellybutton , feels like a bruise! I had it for a few weeks on and off and haven't had it anymore this week. So uncomfortable ! I think it's baby putting pressure on that part of the skin, or the skin just stretching . It can def hurt!


----------



## x__amour

The past few days have been pretty good here. :)

My mom gave me $100 for maternity clothes and I got new jeans ($40), shorts ($75), tank top ($30) and 2 nursing bras ($110) from Motherhood Maternity. The saleswoman was stupidly nice and gave me discounts on everything because they were sold out of everything in my size (petite maternity is hard to shop for) that wasn't designer (Pea in the Pod) so she sold them to me as regular price. She basically took off $155! I was in shock!

Then one of DH's coworkers got a hire on bonus for referring DH when he was hired and he gave the bonus to DH and told him it was a gift for baby! It was so sweet. 

And baby is head down again, woohoo!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god amour that's amazing :) what a great couple of days xxx


----------



## Felix26

x__amour said:


> The past few days have been pretty good here. :)
> 
> My mom gave me $100 for maternity clothes and I got new jeans ($40), shorts ($75), tank top ($30) and 2 nursing bras ($110) from Motherhood Maternity. The saleswoman was stupidly nice and gave me discounts on everything because they were sold out of everything in my size (petite maternity is hard to shop for) that wasn't designer (Pea in the Pod) so she sold them to me as regular price. She basically took off $155! I was in shock!
> 
> Then one of DH's coworkers got a hire on bonus for referring DH when he was hired and he gave the bonus to DH and told him it was a gift for baby! It was so sweet.
> 
> And baby is head down again, woohoo!

Wow, very generous! 

Anybody thought and decided names yet? And want to share? Xx


----------



## Rosie06

Felix26 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> The past few days have been pretty good here. :)
> 
> My mom gave me $100 for maternity clothes and I got new jeans ($40), shorts ($75), tank top ($30) and 2 nursing bras ($110) from Motherhood Maternity. The saleswoman was stupidly nice and gave me discounts on everything because they were sold out of everything in my size (petite maternity is hard to shop for) that wasn't designer (Pea in the Pod) so she sold them to me as regular price. She basically took off $155! I was in shock!
> 
> Then one of DH's coworkers got a hire on bonus for referring DH when he was hired and he gave the bonus to DH and told him it was a gift for baby! It was so sweet.
> 
> And baby is head down again, woohoo!
> 
> Wow, very generous!
> 
> Anybody thought and decided names yet? And want to share? XxClick to expand...

we think we are pretty much set on Oliver Joseph now either that or Oliver James x


----------



## Starry Night

We've had the named Hannah picked out for a girl since our m/c in the fall of 2012. We also like the name Faith as a middle name. We usually have the names picked out fairly quickly. We would have gone with Bradley Luke if this one had been a boy.


----------



## nic18

Shannon that's great for a good couple of days :)!

We've set on our name and have been for ages :)
Lyle John Archie 
John after OHs Dad and Archie after my grandpa :)


----------



## magicwhisper

what a amazing couple of days armour!

so far baby is still squashing my lungs and my ibs is playing up :cry:

though all my baby stuff is going home tomorrow!


----------



## HannahGraceee

We have girls name: Delilah Kathleen but have no boys names Hahha!


----------



## Felix26

The names we have picked out so far are Amelia Rose (nickname Millie). Rose is my sisters middle name too.
For a boy Leo Robert. Robert is my fathers name. This is what we agree on so far. 

Oh's family are staying with us this weekend, and they've just bought us a nursery set, cot, undercot draw, wardrobe, chest of draws and top changer. In 2 tone pine and cream. £300 from Argos down from 700. We're so lucky! To be delivered on the 17th march xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Rosie, I order bras from the UK, from bravissimo.com. always gotten good quality and prices there :)

As for names, we aren't choosing one until we meet her, but so far we have Annabelle, Julia and Norah on our short list. Still discussing middle names. DH wants to use my middle name (Nicole) but I'm not a huge fan of it with the names we have chosen so far... I do like Julia Nicole, but Julia isn't my favorite name . On the list.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Love all the name choices! Ahhhh!


----------



## daddiesgift

We're going with Scarlett Abigail


----------



## Felix26

Some lovely name choices here.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

We've chosen Alexandra we don't do middle names in mine or OHs family .


----------



## x__amour

We decided we didn't love our name anymore and have nothing now. :(


----------



## Felix26

x__amour said:


> We decided we didn't love our name anymore and have nothing now. :(

Oh no, I'm sure we'll change our mind when the time comes to commit x


----------



## Lilly12

Our baby girl will be named Layla Rose :)


----------



## magicwhisper

She is still ella laura here :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Way to go on the Maternity Clothes! Sounds like you got a right bargain :D 

Yay for baby being head down :dance:

Felix - We are naming our little prince Jayden George, if he was a girl then we were naming her Ruby Mae :cloud9:


----------



## Felix26

Excalibur said:


> Amour - Way to go on the Maternity Clothes! Sounds like you got a right bargain :D
> 
> Yay for baby being head down :dance:
> 
> Felix - We are naming our little prince Jayden George, if he was a girl then we were naming her Ruby Mae :cloud9:

George is on our list. Haven't ruled it out yet xx


----------



## Excalibur

Felix - George is a lovely name, we chose that as the middle name as OH's middle name is George and also his Dad was called George who is sadly no longer with us <3 xx


----------



## Starry Night

My DH's name is a German/Slavic version of George. My DH's entire family is filled with either Eastern European type of names or names that are "unique" that we decided we needed some traditional names in the mix. LOL DH never gets to have his name pronounced correctly. My mom grew up with that too so wanted us to have "regular" names (I'm of Eastern European descent as well). My mom said she got a little flack for giving me an English name and that my brother wasn't named for my dad or grandfather. Wah wah. ha ha


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol... it's a requirement of mine to have an easily pronounced and easily spelled named. I've got a common first name with an alternate spelling, but my last name was very German, no one could pronounce or spell it. My entire life I've had to spell my first and last name multiple times, so both of my kids will have names that are traditional, with the most common spelling. 

I've always joked to DH that I was marrying him for his last name... very common, easy Irish name :)


----------



## maria2611

Little girly is being called Gwennan Olwen :)


----------



## x__amour

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/DSC05200_B_zpsd8540684.jpg

31 weeks! Can't believe I only have single digit weeks remaining. :wacko:


----------



## Lilly12

cute pics!

Ugh I am getting so uncomfortable already and am only 28 weeks!! I don't remember being this uncomfortable with Aleena until I was like 36 weeks lol.
Layla's legs are up my ribs whenever I sit down and it's so uncomfortable, I can't walk for long periods of time, can only walk slow because I guess her head is pushing down on my bladder when I walk so I have to pee every minute. 
I won't mind it if she decides to come at 38 weeks , but Aleena didn't come until exactly 41, so I guess we will see!


----------



## Phantom

The name we've chosen is Aria Annabelle. Its not set in stone yet though. I like the spelling Arya but we can't decide. Its always been my fav name. And my aunt Donaria passed away so it will be after her. Anna is my mother's name.

I am in dire need of clothes. Nothing fits anymore! Every penny I have is going towards baby though. So far we don't have much though.

The pelvic pain is getting so bad.


----------



## emalou90

I can't sleep!!!! I feel stressed :( ughhhhhh
Fed up with stuff!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

First day back to work :( bleugh


----------



## emalou90

Hope your day goes quick Han xx


----------



## nic18

Hannah your day will fly in!


----------



## Rosie06

first day off work till Jan 2015 and my deliightful DD who normally doesnt get up till at least 8am decides 6.40 was a agreat time to get up!!! doesnt she know im off now and would love to sleep till 8am lol! x

going to make a start on washing babies things next week!

I have my repeat 4d scan today since he didnt co operate last time lets hope he gets a wriggle on today! 

emalou you ok? feel free to vent on here x

Hannah hope your day goes quick! x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Morning everyone. Called in sick to work today, back and hips killing me, headache and just all round knackered.

LO has been making massive kicks the last couple of days so been pressing my belly to OHs back in the night. If she's waking me up she should wake him up right?? :D


----------



## bumpin2012

^^ absolutely!

OT, but we finally have a date for DS developmental assessment! :happydance: I've been waiting for MONTHS to see the developmental clinic, and was desperately hoping he'd be seen before this peanut arrives. Hopefully a game plan will be made for him :) takes a huge stress off me now


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I have been reading back and absolutely loving all of the sweet baby names. We are going with Jack McKinley. Jack was my Grandpas name, and my daughter chose the middle name McKinley. No clue why, she just loved it and when we put it with the first name Jack, we did too!

Had out 3D ultrasound on Friday and baby Jack cooperated for a whole 30 seconds, then turned into a wild child in there! Needless to say, we only got about 2 decent pictures. Going back once he flips and turns head down (hopefully)!

Rosie - Congrats on the leave! That sounds amazing to me. Definitely wish I had that much time off. 

Wannabe - Sorry you're not feeling well. Hip and muscle pains are the worst! Makes it very hard to sleep, too. Good news is that we don't have that much longer!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Oh, and adorable bump Amour!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) my day went ok :) only another 24 work days to go :haha:


----------



## gaves99

Same going with the aches and pains. Was complaining to work early and saying there is no way I am working up to labor. Getting way too uncomft these days with back and hip aches. Im at a desk all day, but sleep isnt much better. my hips kill in the AM too but I am using my pillow. Think I will go out of work May 1, which is 38+4. Time will only tell if wants to come before that or not but I would love to have a few day (weeks) to just chill before the big day.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I was planning to work till 39+1 but now I have GD and they've said they may induce if baby is big I'm not sure what to do. Technically the policy say I have to give 28 days notice of leave date but I'll only find out at 36 weeks if they're gonna induce. Might just leave it as it is, not like they can say no if I find out I need to be induced early is it???


----------



## Rosie06

wannabe, ive been told already i wont be going past 38 weeks thats because im now on insulin, if i was still diet controlled i could potentially of gone full term, if you give birth earlier your mat leave will just commence instantly from day of birth, its happened to quite a few ppl ive worked with theyve literally had to phone in and say ive had my baby! x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

On a downer today. Been to see MW this morning BP is perfect but +1 protein in urine so may have a UTI which would explain the back pain. 

Just want one test to come back normal now sick of getting crap results!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I hope you get some better news soon.

afm - had my second glucose test yesterday. I technically passed my first one but my OB thought it was too close for comfort so I had to do the more involved one. My finger hurt from the prick all day so for that reason alone I hope I don't have GD as I can't imagine having to do that everyday. And I was really hoping to have another small baby. DS was 6 1/2 pounds and I think small babies are so teeny and sweet. and my mom has bought a bunch of newborn sized clothes and most babies over 8 pounds are born too big for them. I'd feel badly if my baby couldn't wear them.

I am so big though. I already got my first "whoa, your baby is going to be huge comment". :cry::haha: I got those all the time with my son and he was well, tiny. Even I was absolutely floored at how small he was. I had gained 60 pounds so I thought I was getting a 9 pounder for sure. And big babies run in my side of the family. Though DH and his brother were 6 pounders.


----------



## gaves99

Starry Night said:


> :hugs: I hope you get some better news soon.
> 
> afm - had my second glucose test yesterday. I technically passed my first one but my OB thought it was too close for comfort so I had to do the more involved one. My finger hurt from the prick all day so for that reason alone I hope I don't have GD as I can't imagine having to do that everyday. And I was really hoping to have another small baby. DS was 6 1/2 pounds and I think small babies are so teeny and sweet. and my mom has bought a bunch of newborn sized clothes and most babies over 8 pounds are born too big for them. I'd feel badly if my baby couldn't wear them.
> 
> I am so big though. I already got my first "whoa, your baby is going to be huge comment". :cry::haha: I got those all the time with my son and he was well, tiny. Even I was absolutely floored at how small he was. I had gained 60 pounds so I thought I was getting a 9 pounder for sure. And big babies run in my side of the family. Though DH and his brother were 6 pounders.


People are such a$$holes!! why would you even make a comment like that!?!? Sorry to hear that! I FEEL huge but luckily people have been too nice to say anything. 

How much weight have people gained? What do you think you will end at? I will def be over my projected gain since I think I have already gained 30. OOPS!!:shrug:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've gained 13lb so far. It does seem to be all on the belly at the moment, my bum and legs are the same as pre-pregnancy.


----------



## x__amour

20lbs for me. Much better than the almost 60lbs with DD thanks to bitchy preeclampsia.


----------



## bumpin2012

So far, 13 lbs...I'll probably be up to about 25. I'm not a person that has an easy time gaining or losing weight. I only gained 22 with G.


----------



## gaves99

Wow! you ladies are doing great! Damn you gluten!! I was gluten free before but unfort discovered that I can currently eat it... so I sure am! I have put back on all the weight I lost with diet change. I have a Dr appt on Friday and I dread the scale and being told to stop eating!


----------



## Starry Night

I've gained 30 pounds so far as well. I'm not eating as many brownies as I did with my son but I still have huge portion sizes. I can't help it. Food is so good. LOL And my big craving is cheddar cheese. Yum. Also a sucker for potatoes and anything with carbs. I am starting to crave fruits more so I hope that helps slow things down. 

I wasn't really offended by the huge baby remark. The woman who said it has diabetes all the time and her babies were 10 and 14 pounds. So she wasn't saying it to be mean. I think people are shocked by how big I am already. It does get me flustered though as it can come across as a veiled "YOU'RE huge" remark. I just got huge so quickly. I think I had gained 10 pounds in a week at one point because my weight gain had remained so steady for several months.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

11 pounds here. It's weird, though, because I feel like I have gotten huge, too! My belly is definitely large!


----------



## x__amour

Blergh. I haven't been feeling well since last night. Not sure if it's some food poisoning or the dreaded morning sickness coming back! I almost hope it's the first one! :(

So, I did something drastic. :haha:


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/Untitled1_zps263c69b4.jpg
Not really sure what prompted it but... Yeah, lol. Went back to my natural hair color and cut off 6 inches. With a new baby coming in 6-9 weeks, I just don't have time to upkeep highlights & long hair right now. Kind of going through hair loss remorse right now but then I remember babies REALLY LIKE LONG HAIR, haha.

OH! And due in 2 months exactly today! :happydance:


----------



## gaves99

x__amour said:


> Blergh. I haven't been feeling well since last night. Not sure if it's some food poisoning or the dreaded morning sickness coming back! I almost hope it's the first one! :(
> 
> So, I did something drastic. :haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/Untitled1_zps263c69b4.jpg
> Not really sure what prompted it but... Yeah, lol. Went back to my natural hair color and cut off 6 inches. With a new baby coming in 6-9 weeks, I just don't have time to upkeep highlights & long hair right now. Kind of going through hair loss remorse right now but then I remember babies REALLY LIKE LONG HAIR, haha.
> 
> OH! And due in 2 months exactly today! :happydance:

I LOVE IT!! I think it looks great!!! :thumbup:
I recently cut off a ton too, I can barely even pull my hair back. Was just so annoyed with having to do it and chopped it!


----------



## bumpin2012

looks Great Amour!

I cut about 14 inches a few months ago. I felt LIBERATED! Now G has nothing to pull, and Im loving it :)

I eat everything, and as much as I want. Im not a big eater to begin with, and most of what I want to eat are things like fruit, salads etc. Im not much of a junk food person, so that helps.


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Lovely pics! :D I hope you feel better soon!

Lilly - I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling uncomfortable, I'm totally with you on the baby pushing down on your bladder though! 

Rosie - Happy 31 weeks! I hope you manage to get a lie in soon.

Wannabe Mommy - I hope you are feeling better today? I'm sorry to hear about your Midwife appointment, I hope it's not a UTI :hugs: 

Bumpin - That's great that you have a date for your DS's developmental assessment, I hope everything goes well.

Starry - Fingers crossed that you don't have GD!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wow! Amour, you look beautiful! 


I've gained about 3 pounds :haha: I've been slimming for about 10 weeks, in a good healthy way very happy! Better then the 70 pounds with Ava! Haha!


----------



## Rosie06

the last time i was at hospital so 2 weeks ago i had put 13lbs on :/ x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi fellow may mummas, ill try and be more regular with posting and reading noiw we are in third tri!! :happydance: where the hell did that time go??

Heres my latest bump pic taken at 29 weeks, all ready to go out to dinner with hubby and friends :)

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/1656172_254015414768315_829739956_n_zpsf79ed6c5.jpg

How are u all going?? xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh and ive gained about 11kg (24 pounds)


----------



## gaves99

Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 31 weeks to me and nic :kiss:


----------



## Felix26

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi fellow may mummas, ill try and be more regular with posting and reading noiw we are in third tri!! :happydance: where the hell did that time go??
> 
> Heres my latest bump pic taken at 29 weeks, all ready to go out to dinner with hubby and friends :)
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/1656172_254015414768315_829739956_n_zpsf79ed6c5.jpg
> 
> How are u all going?? xx

Hello, lovely bump. There seems to be a lot move to talk about now in 3rd tri, we're all getting so close.

Anybody started their nurserys yet? With pictures to post for our inspiration. Our furniture is being delivered on the 17th, I can't wait till then to get it started xxxx


----------



## emalou90

Beautiful shanandboc. :flower:

I found a perfect fit swimsuit from George at asda. Makes my belly look like a proper tummy!!

Excuse the messy bed/frowny face. I don't take selfies often!


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/e82x3b.jpg


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ooo love those bathers, kinda 50's style.

Looking great btw :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Felix26 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Hi fellow may mummas, ill try and be more regular with posting and reading noiw we are in third tri!! :happydance: where the hell did that time go??
> 
> Heres my latest bump pic taken at 29 weeks, all ready to go out to dinner with hubby and friends :)
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/1656172_254015414768315_829739956_n_zpsf79ed6c5.jpg
> 
> How are u all going?? xx
> 
> Hello, lovely bump. There seems to be a lot move to talk about now in 3rd tri, we're all getting so close.
> 
> Anybody started their nurserys yet? With pictures to post for our inspiration. Our furniture is being delivered on the 17th, I can't wait till then to get it started xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks :) Yes its starting to get very exciting and real now. Cant wait to start seeing pics of all our little bubbas

We have almost done our nursery. Still need the cot and a few finishing touches. Have kept it rather simple this time. Will post a pic tomorrow! Bet u cant wait to get ur furniture - what did u buy??


----------



## Starry Night

I love the swimming suit, emalou. The polka dots make it seem really retro which is so lovely. And your bump is sweet. Definitely pregnancy and not chub.

ShanandBoc - your bump is also very nice.


We are moving DS out of the nursery so it's his room that we need to work on. Right now the spare room is bright pink so it needs to be painted. We're doing a CARS theme. We've already ordered the mattress and have purchased some items for the room. We're not really rushing though as we want to have the baby in our room for a few months so that gives us some time. The nursery is a Beatrix Potter/Peter Rabbit theme and is designed to be gender neutral. I have picked up some pink bed sheets though.


----------



## daddiesgift

28 weeks!! :dance::dance:

I weighed in this morning and Ive gained 18 all together. Not to shabby as I gained 40 with both prior pregnancies. Heres to hoping I dont gain 22 in the next 12 weeks :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wow you look amazing ema!


----------



## HannahGraceee

daddiesgift said:


> 28 weeks!! :dance::dance:
> 
> I weighed in this morning and Ive gained 18 all together. Not to shabby as I gained 40 with both prior pregnancies. Heres to hoping I dont gain 22 in the next 12 weeks :haha:

Happy 28 weeks :kiss:


----------



## emalou90

Thanks Hannah! Not one to post pics in swimsuits but was proud of my tummy!
Clothed photos make me look really chubby rather than pregnant.


----------



## Rosie06

emalou love that swimsuit bump looks lovely too!!! 

hannah and nic happy 31 weeks!!!

We had our 4d scan on monday which eventually went really well after he decided to finally wake up! he has such a chubby face so much so it was the 1st thing the sonographer said look at the size of those cheeks!!! we compared them to DD's 4d ones and they look unbelievably alike!

i had a growth scan today and our chunky monkey is approx 4lbs now so has gained a little over a pound in 2 weeks im guessing its all in his cheeks lol! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww glad your scans went well :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah & Nic - Happy 31 weeks :happydance:

Shan - Lovely bump! 

Emalou - Nice swimsuit and lovely bump! 

Daddiesgift - Happy 28 weeks :dance: 

Rosie - Glad to hear that your scan went well and aww for chubby cheeky :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## Felix26

We ordered a cot, under cot draw, wardrobe, chest of draws and top changer from Argos. It's pine and cream. 
I was also thinking of doing a peter rabbit theme nursery (team yellow) or a mix of pastel colours. Finding it difficult to get pastels to look boyish tho, it definitely would suit a girl. What do u think? X


----------



## Starry Night

I think a pastel colour such as yellow combined with grey or an eggshell white could work. In our Peter Rabbit nursery we have soft yellow walls with creamy white trim and accents. The furniture is a dark cherry stain. We have soft green and blue accents (change pad cover & some throw blankets). For our daughter we will be exchanging the blue for pink though I might keep the blue in rotation as it is a Peter Rabbit colour. I had wanted a light purple instead of pink but I have been having a hard time finding anything purple. It's all pink. So I caved. I did ask my MiL to make some purple things though (she makes a wall banner with the baby's name on it and a stuffed puppy for each of her grand kids)

Once the baby is born it will be easy enough to add a few accents in a gender-appropriate colour.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just realised there's only 9 weeks left if I am induced at 38 weeks like they said I would be .

That's a really tiny amount of time, I seriously need to get my arse into gear and finish the nursery!

Also need to prompt the in-laws politely to buy the pram and cot they said they'd get for us !


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Just realised there's only 9 weeks left if I am induced at 38 weeks like they said I would be .
> 
> That's a really tiny amount of time, I seriously need to get my arse into gear and finish the nursery!
> 
> *Also need to prompt the in-laws politely to buy the pram and cot they said they'd get for us !*

Haha :haha:

I hate when people say they'll buy stuff but wait and wait and wait!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

emalou90 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Just realised there's only 9 weeks left if I am induced at 38 weeks like they said I would be .
> 
> That's a really tiny amount of time, I seriously need to get my arse into gear and finish the nursery!
> 
> *Also need to prompt the in-laws politely to buy the pram and cot they said they'd get for us !*
> 
> Haha :haha:
> 
> I hate when people say they'll buy stuff but wait and wait and wait!Click to expand...

I have really considered just buying them myself but don't want to insult them. Seeing them tomorrow so need to make some 'oh goodness time is passing so quickly' 'baby will be here before we know it' kind of noises.


----------



## gaves99

Kinda of a similar situation. My best friend offer a crib to us. Her 3 year old is still in it so they need to buy a bed first... how can I push wanting to get it sooner than later when you are doing us a favor. Its not like its still here unused so I cant get it until she gets a bed. In the meantime, my bro in law is dropping off a crib tomorrow. Its 10 years old so I was reluctant to want to use it but I would rather have something here ready to go incase shes early. 

Shower is 3/30 and getting really excited! I am trying to wait, but I keep checking the registry to see whats gone! lol


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

gaves99 said:


> Kinda of a similar situation. My best friend offer a crib to us. Her 3 year old is still in it so they need to buy a bed first... how can I push wanting to get it sooner than later when you are doing us a favor. Its not like its still here unused so I cant get it until she gets a bed. In the meantime, my bro in law is dropping off a crib tomorrow. Its 10 years old so I was reluctant to want to use it but I would rather have something here ready to go incase shes early.
> 
> Shower is 3/30 and getting really excited! I am trying to wait, but I keep checking the registry to see whats gone! lol

We're not having a shower but a few friends and family have our amazon wish list link and I do keep checking the 'purchased items' filter to see of any things been bought :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

My "Surpise" ( my friend slipped up haha) baby shower is April 6th! And my work one is April 18th I can't wait for April :kiss:


----------



## x__amour

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Also need to prompt the in-laws politely to buy the pram and cot they said they'd get for us !

I'm waiting on my parents, haha. She keeps saying we're going to go and get them and then we... Don't.
Right now I'm just kind of like, "Heeeyyy mom... I'm full term in 38 days..." :haha:


----------



## gaves99

having a SUPER uncomft day. Have had a bad IU day for a few days but full blown today. My belly has been tight for a long time now and my back is killing me. Just want to go to bed..... :nope:


----------



## Excalibur

I will be 32 weeks pregnant on Saturday but I'm measuring 35 weeks! Eeeks! Midwife said that she isn't going to rush me through for a scan though as I already have a scan booked for 34 weeks. Little monkey is lying across the top of my stomach, I think this position is classed as transverse? Better start getting Jayden's clothes washed and pack my Hospital bag just incase! We also got to hear his heartbeat today :cloud9:


----------



## mayb_baby

35days until I am full term.
We don't get our buggy until 6 days before my DD eeek


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm so jealous of you ladies that are so close! I feel like I have ages to go.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god that's means 40 days till I'm full term :shock: 

I get my pushchair 1 week before my due date, but I don't get told if I need a cesection till April 8th :/ which would be a week before dd :/ ahhhh!


----------



## Starry Night

daddiesgift said:


> I'm so jealous of you ladies that are so close! I feel like I have ages to go.

Same here. Sometimes I wonder if my depression about how far I have to go yet would be less if I had joined a June thread. I have 9 weeks until I'm officially full-term but no way is baby coming that early unless something goes wrong...and I definitely don't want it to!


----------



## emalou90

You girls are only a few weeks behind the majority of us :) don't feel too disheartened, we might go overdue!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Felix26 said:


> We ordered a cot, under cot draw, wardrobe, chest of draws and top changer from Argos. It's pine and cream.
> I was also thinking of doing a peter rabbit theme nursery (team yellow) or a mix of pastel colours. Finding it difficult to get pastels to look boyish tho, it definitely would suit a girl. What do u think? X

I love pine and cream together :) I think pastel can go either way, i love mint green - that might work? Then u can always add girly or boyish colours / decor later after bubs is born



HannahGraceee said:


> My "Surpise" ( my friend slipped up haha) baby shower is April 6th! And my work one is April 18th I can't wait for April :kiss:

You get two!! Not fair :haha: How exciting. Mines on March 29th and i cant wait. Having at my friends cafe which is 60/70's decor and having old school music playing and everything. The food there is awesome too so should be a good day. What are u doing for your baby showers? x


----------



## nic18

Can't believe we are all so close!
Excalibur,yay for hearing heartbeat 2 weeks until you see Jayden again :cloud9:

I've got my pram coming at the start of April, knowing my luck I'll go early :haha:!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shanandboc - yours sounds awesome! I have no idea about the Surpise one I just know the date and my friends one it's just work girls at prezzo for dinner I'll try and upload the invite super cute!


----------



## magicwhisper

Mil said she will buy us stuff but nit until march i feel waaay to impatient :rofl:


Work decided to finally tell me how to organise maternity leave :dohh: at least its started to get sorted


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Emalou - SO cute! I have been looking for a bathing suit and haven't been able to find anything! Love, love. 

Starry Night - I feel behind, too! I'll be here with you when everyone else is having their babies, though! we can wait it out together. 

It's really exciting to hear all of you ladies being so close to term. I am so ready I can't stand it. I seriously have friends all over that are either pregnant, or delivering. I guess we are in the middle of a baby boom! If baby came tomorrow, I think we have everything we need. I have been just picking stuff up along the way. We have also been buying 1 large item a month in prep. I just want to meet the child that's going to use the stuff now.


----------



## emalou90

Oh my goddddd, massive stresses for me ATM, had a tax credits letter saying I've been overpaid £6000!!! :( either pay now or have things repossessed.
Thread over in work and finance, but I don't need this ATM :(


----------



## nic18

EmaLou! I'm so sorry hun :( :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Urgh. I hate how the government punishes us for their clerical errors. We have to "suck up" our financial mistakes. Sometimes I wish they would do that too.

afm - have a stomach bug right now. I feel too sick to even really be worried about the baby. Trying to stay hydrated. Dh and DS are sick too but seem to be recovering. I'm too sick to even sleep. I had 20 minute intervals all throughout the night where I would pass out from exhuastion but then I'd wake up and be sick again. I'm so, so tired. I just want to sleep and wake up better.


----------



## Rosie06

oh my word emalou not what you need at all right now :O

AND its just suddenly dawned on me im going to have my baby next month!!!!!!!! :O :O


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhhh! When are you going in Rosie?? 


I've posted on your thread ema! Xxx


----------



## Rosie06

i dont know exact date yet as im stil undecided with vbac or elcs, but i know from what they have told me i wont be going past 38 weeks because im on insulin for GD so 38 weeks takes me to 22/4 :O


----------



## HannahGraceee

22/04 is my daughters birthday! :kiss:


----------



## Felix26

Surely they can't demand you to repay all at once, they should at least be open to negotiating a repayment plan if you have to pay it back. That awful and I understand why do stressful. I ave money worries. Really hope it sorts out hun, xx


----------



## Felix26

As for baby, last night I went to the hospital for a ctg as hadn't felt baby move much, and as all babies seem to, he started moving as they put the monitors on. Little bigger. Today has been much more active! Thank god!
Also had midwife today, fundal height measuring 34 weeks and I'm 31 +4 so over, but was the same at last appointment and the scan to confirm said 1 week ahead. (90th centile) Another scan next week. Either way, have been told to expect a big baby, between 7 and 9 pounds at birth she said, so hopefully not as big as the 10 pounder I was dreading to push out! Baby also seems to be head down, let's hope it stays that way 
Xxx


----------



## emalou90

Thanks everyone for being supportive :hugs:



Felix26 said:


> Surely they can't demand you to repay all at once, they should at least be open to negotiating a repayment plan if you have to pay it back. That awful and I understand why do stressful. I ave money worries. Really hope it sorts out hun, xx

Hopefully I can sort something, but I want to see where it is they've overpaid me, as so far, this is all I've heard about it! :shrug: I hope it's wrong!!

Money worries are never good, my OH isn't even home tonight and is out with his Harley Davidson fellas so I can't even tell him yet :dohh:


----------



## gaves99

Had a Dr appt this morning. My last appointment was 2 weeks ago, and I put on 3 lbs since then. Was basically told to stop eating and excersize since I have gained 30 already and that is what they wanted me to gain. I literally cannot get full though so even with better decisions I am just constantly eating! :dohh:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

gaves99 said:


> Had a Dr appt this morning. My last appointment was 2 weeks ago, and I put on 3 lbs since then. Was basically told to stop eating and excersize since I have gained 30 already and that is what they wanted me to gain. I literally cannot get full though so even with better decisions I am just constantly eating! :dohh:

Something I found when I was on a diet is that protein fills you up for longer than carbs even though carbs make you feel full quicker .

Boiled eggs are great they're a filling healthy snack and you can have them as a main meal with salad, in a sandwich or whatever.


----------



## emalou90

Boiled egg toasties, yummy, brown toast too!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I love boiled egg, yo the point that my hubby got me a boiled egg making mAchine thing that you set to soft, medium or hard boiled and can do 6 eggs at once to the perfect consistency in a couple of minutes.


----------



## gaves99

Yes!! My DH actually hard boiled about 12 today. Had 2 of those and a chicken apple sausage this morning! SO good. Just had some peaches with yogurt for a snack which I also love these days. I have been doing oatmeal bread too instead of just white. My DSD is here tonight with 2 nieces (7 and 3) so of course we are ordering pizza and junk for dinner :thumbup: I wish it would start getting nicer out so that I could walk again daily! WAY too cold lately. At least the clocks go foward an hour on Sunday so it will be lighter out later.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god I feel awful :( I have so much pressure in my but :( it hurts


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Oh my god I feel awful :( I have so much pressure in my but :( it hurts

Be good for mummy baby. Stop with the massive pressure. :haha:

I feel your pain xx


----------



## x__amour

OB appointment today. Got my GD results back, 98mg/dL, so well under the limit. Baby's doing well, just did quick heartbeat, how are you, etc. It's a little frustrating having to drive an hour to see the doctor for less than 2 minutes but oh well...


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm still having massive pressure and heaviness in my vagina! Still can't cross legs or stand with them together :wacko: I have no idea what's going on she must have a huge heavy head or something. I've also hit an exhaustion phase again. :nope:


----------



## bumpin2012

Daddies gift: me too! It's awful!

Emalou: what rotten timing! I hope you can get it all figured out :hugs:

Rosie: OMG, that seems soooooo close!

Baby is good here. Definitely transverse, my Dr isn't worried yet, but I'm definitely getting a bit nervous!


----------



## gaves99

I think I'll agree. Thought she was low earlier but now tight up top and think she's pushing on my rib cage. Laying down hoping to get her to move down some. Ouch!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Emalou - they have to come to some kind of arrangement, what bad timing tho - not what u need. Im sure you will be able to sort it out x

Felix26 - Glad bubs is ok. Happened to me the other day, i wasnt sure if i should go to er so posted on my baby dig on facebook about it and she literally started moving like crazy when i did - typical!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bubs was head down the other day but now her heads right up under my ribs somewhere. Starting to get really uncomfortable now - will be glad to have my body back soon thats for sure!

Im feeling really heavy now too. Anyone started getting the lightening pains yet where it feels like little painful as electric shots and like someone is stabbing you in your hoo haa? :haha: Ive only had a few so far but man do they hurt!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love waking up to being sick 3 times! Beautiful, tummy cramps and my daughter coming in shouting to daddy "what's happening to my mummy! Ahhhhh" while I'm being sick


----------



## emalou90

Oh no Hannah, feel better soon lovely. :hugs:

My friend had her baby last night due to pre e, 35 weeker at 4lbs 5oz :cloud9: so teeny, but doing well!


----------



## nic18

Rosie! I can't believe how close you are!
I reckon I'll go next month to, I've got in my head I'm going early!


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh, I've been sick too. The whole family has been sick but dH and DS got off with a 12 hour bug but I'm in the midst of a 48 hour bug. Isn't it great having a compromised immune system? It probably doesn't help that baby is kicking my already-irritated digestive system. But I do feel that I'm sort of on the mend.


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - It is the most amazing sound in the world hehe. I can't wait to see Jayden again in 2 weeks :happydance:

Yay for getting your pram at the end of April! :dance: It's my birthday on the 26th April, I wonder if Jayden will make an appearance before then? ;) 

Emalou - I'm so sorry to hear that :( Congratulations to your friend on the birth of her baby, I'm glad to hear they are doing well :)

Starry - I hope you and your family feel better soon, I'm also sick at the moment :( 

Rosie - Yay for having your baby next month! :wohoo: 

Felix - Sorry to hear that you had to go to the hospital but I'm glad that everything was ok. 

Hannah - I hope you feel better soon and baby stops pushing down. 

Daddiesgift - I hope baby moves position soon and stop putting pressure down there.

Bumpin - Jayden is also transverse, they still have plenty of time to turn yet, fingers crossed! 

Shan - Those lightening crotch pains don't half hurt!


----------



## emalou90

Anyone's discharge increased? 30 weeks and it's there everytime I go to the loo!
Can't remember from my DD.

I'm quite stressed so hoping it's not affecting baby too much.


----------



## magicwhisper

The discharge is gross!.im constantly in pantyliners


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Anyone's discharge increased? 30 weeks and it's there everytime I go to the loo!
> Can't remember from my DD.
> 
> I'm quite stressed so hoping it's not affecting baby too much.

for the past week mine has i swear i dont remember any of this from first time round! x


----------



## gaves99

emalou90 said:


> Anyone's discharge increased? 30 weeks and it's there everytime I go to the loo!
> Can't remember from my DD.
> 
> I'm quite stressed so hoping it's not affecting baby too much.

YES!!! I was actually just asking my mom about this. Lol. It's awful and annoying. I might try liners tho I didn't want to. Better than changing my underwear 2-3 times a day so I feel better. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I've had awful discharge this entire pregnancy! Literally would soak my underwear if I didn't wear liners. :dohh:


----------



## daddiesgift

My mother said I should try a maternity belt for the heaviness?? Will this help at all with heaviness of the vagina? But bump isn't that big and I've gained far less this pregnancy, not too bad of back pain ect. It's something I have to bring up at next appt bc it's causing me, I'm assuming Braxton hicks and "lightening crotch" all day today :nope: 

As far as discharge YES!! Even with panty liners I change my underwear 3 times a day!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

She has definatly moved. She was head down but she is now kicking down and it's hard at the top. I think she has moved sideways :cry: hopefully I'm worrying over nothing but I will find out on the 13th when I see the midwife


----------



## Starry Night

My discharge comes and goes. It had been getting heavy again but with my stomach bug I think I'm a bit dehydrated so it has lessened again. As i get better though, the discharge is picking up again. I can smell it. Blech. Darn that extra-sensitive pregnancy nose!


----------



## Felix26

Yep more discharge I've noticed too in the last week or so, and I always wear liners. Also nausea seems to have returned too. Anyone else? Xx


----------



## emalou90

haha a unanimous YES from the discharge patrol :haha:

No sickness Felix but sometimes between ok and dodgy in the mornings x

Woke up in the night on my back with pins and needles in my legs! I now agree with the no back sleeping business! Eeeeeek


----------



## ShanandBoc

emalou90 said:


> Anyone's discharge increased? 30 weeks and it's there everytime I go to the loo!
> Can't remember from my dd.

Ive had it virtually all the way through but definitely increased the last day or two ive noticed. Im 30 weeks.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

The sun is out, it's forecast to get to 16 degrees C here today. Feel like singing 'oh what a beautiful morning.....'

God I am so ready for winter to pack it's bags!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Stepped on the scales this morning and I've lost 7lb in a week and a half. Baby is moving around a lot so know she's ok in there but wondering if I should be concerned?


----------



## nic18

Discharge? Yes! I've been using liners the last month!


----------



## Starry Night

Wannabe Mommy said:


> The sun is out, it's forecast to get to 16 degrees C here today. Feel like singing 'oh what a beautiful morning.....'
> 
> God I am so ready for winter to pack it's bags!

Oh my goodness, so jealous! I can't even remember what 16 degrees feels like. I'll bet it's heavenly! We've been having negative 30 degree Celcius windchills all winter. It's been one of the coldest winters on record so we couldn't even go outside and enjoy the snow. This week has started to warm up but it's still negative 3 (though that is positively balmy in comparison). It's hard to believe it'll be quite warm--even hot--outside by the time baby arrives. We have several feet of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Starry Night said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> The sun is out, it's forecast to get to 16 degrees C here today. Feel like singing 'oh what a beautiful morning.....'
> 
> God I am so ready for winter to pack it's bags!
> 
> Oh my goodness, so jealous! I can't even remember what 16 degrees feels like. I'll bet it's heavenly! We've been having negative 30 degree Celcius windchills all winter. It's been one of the coldest winters on record so we couldn't even go outside and enjoy the snow. This week has started to warm up but it's still negative 3 (though that is positively balmy in comparison). It's hard to believe it'll be quite warm--even hot--outside by the time baby arrives. We have several feet of snow on the ground right now.Click to expand...

It really is lovely. All the windows are wide open, I've been out in the garden painting a chest of drawers for baby's room, kids are out laughing and playing. It's amazing how much better the sun makes you feel.

Whereabouts in the world are you? It sounds like the North Pole!


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry Night said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> The sun is out, it's forecast to get to 16 degrees C here today. Feel like singing 'oh what a beautiful morning.....'
> 
> God I am so ready for winter to pack it's bags!
> 
> Oh my goodness, so jealous! I can't even remember what 16 degrees feels like. I'll bet it's heavenly! We've been having negative 30 degree Celcius windchills all winter. It's been one of the coldest winters on record so we couldn't even go outside and enjoy the snow. This week has started to warm up but it's still negative 3 (though that is positively balmy in comparison). It's hard to believe it'll be quite warm--even hot--outside by the time baby arrives. We have several feet of snow on the ground right now.Click to expand...

It's minus 5 here today... much more seasonal for us, but feels almost tropical after a few weeks of minus 20-30, which we NEVER see on the east coast! I hope next winter is a bit nicer on the prairies, because we're going to be living in Regina!


----------



## emalou90

My car told me 18c woohoo 
I enjoyed the ride home from work, windows open and sunglasses on!


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - I'm totally with you on the increase in Discharge! I have also been losing bits of my plug for quite some time now! 

Daddiesgift - I'm sure a maternity belt would help, wouldn't hurt to try I guess? 

Wannabe Mommy - Yay for nice weather! It has been lovely here aswell today, took Tyler to a farm and he loved seeing all of the animals :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I haven't had much discharge! Funny how everyone is so diffrent xx


----------



## emalou90

Haha thanks for all the discharge replies ;-)
I'm reckoning mines normal then!


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Increased discharge is very normal, according to my Midwife anyway ;)


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin2012 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> The sun is out, it's forecast to get to 16 degrees C here today. Feel like singing 'oh what a beautiful morning.....'
> 
> God I am so ready for winter to pack it's bags!
> 
> Oh my goodness, so jealous! I can't even remember what 16 degrees feels like. I'll bet it's heavenly! We've been having negative 30 degree Celcius windchills all winter. It's been one of the coldest winters on record so we couldn't even go outside and enjoy the snow. This week has started to warm up but it's still negative 3 (though that is positively balmy in comparison). It's hard to believe it'll be quite warm--even hot--outside by the time baby arrives. We have several feet of snow on the ground right now.Click to expand...
> 
> It's minus 5 here today... much more seasonal for us, but feels almost tropical after a few weeks of minus 20-30, which we NEVER see on the east coast! I hope next winter is a bit nicer on the prairies, because we're going to be living in Regina!Click to expand...


I don't want to burst that bubble but I live in the prairies and it's absolutely FRIGID here!! I will say that the prairies don't seem to get the crazy amounts of snow fall that you would see on the east coast (except maybe Alberta and those crazy chinooks). But yeah, the negative windchills will frequently get into the minus 40s and even 50s. We have gotten more extreme cold days than usual this year but it still happens regularly enough that it can be expected.

Still sick. Just want to get better! I'm sick and tired of feeling so sick and tired. The dizziness is the worst. I'm at the point where I want to eat but everytime I try I feel miserable afterwards.


----------



## x__amour

Finally, finally started buying some gear. :blush:

I'm so excited I was able to get the car seat, stroller and swing/bouncer I wanted! (The colors and style might very but I can't give it away! ;))

Babies R Us mailed out coupons where you got $10 off every $50 you spent and I just couldn't pass this deal up. They were also out of stock of the car seat I wanted so the manager offered me 30% off on the display car seat! Ended up saving over $150 in total! :D

I keep looking at the swing in the corner of the room. I just can't wait to meet our baby. :cloud9:


----------



## emalou90

That's lovely amour :)
Glad you got great discounts and the things you wanted!!
I'm the same with our swing, walk past the nursery and keep looking at it :cloud9:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Spare a thought for us Aussies would u haha ;)

We have had a killer summer. 13 days over 40 degrees so far and was 35 again here today. Overrrrr it!


----------



## emalou90

Shut it you! :haha: I want sun!
(Bet it's awful some days!!)
I'm glad my pregnancy pretty much ends height of our "warm" weather x


----------



## Felix26

Lovely weather here too, in wales UK. Not exactly hot but sun is out, back door open and its "washing on the line" weather. But seeing as we've not long moved in, I need to buy a washing line lol. 

We went to visit a friend who has a 2 week old baby girl, Lilly-may. So tiny for 8 pounds, but so gorgeous. I just can't wait to hold and feed my own baby xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

its warm here now, my poor oh has had to cope with sleeping with the window slightly open as im way to hot at night :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

ShanandBoc said:


> Spare a thought for us Aussies would u haha ;)
> 
> We have had a killer summer. 13 days over 40 degrees so far and was 35 again here today. Overrrrr it!

i have family over in Oz and my aunt works in a kitchen she quite often posts pics of how hot it is where she works I honestly dont know how you cope! although a little heat sent over here would be nice lol! x


----------



## ShanandBoc

emalou90 said:


> Shut it you! :haha: I want sun!
> (Bet it's awful some days!!)
> I'm glad my pregnancy pretty much ends height of our "warm" weather x

Haha. Wanna swap?? The heat sux , esp in pregnancy. A nice happy medium for all of us would b nice hey!!


----------



## Lilly12

I live in sunny FL. Couldn't stand the heat when I was pregnant with Aleena, now I don't mind it at all :)


----------



## x__amour

Lilly12 said:


> I live in sunny FL.

Me too but just recently moved here! The heat has been really hard on me though. Where abouts are you? :flower:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well had a growth scan today. 1 thing no expectant mum wants up hear 'the head is bigger than expected' yep I'm gonna be giving birth to a giant! 3lb 14oz already and I'm only 29.5 weeks gone.

On the plus side she's still a she, she's healthy as can be, a complete poser and head down so except for being massive she's behaving herself :D


----------



## Rosie06

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Well had a growth scan today. 1 thing no expectant mum wants up hear 'the head is bigger than expected' yep I'm gonna be giving birth to a giant! 3lb 14oz already and I'm only 29.5 weeks gone.
> 
> On the plus side she's still a she, she's healthy as can be, a complete poser and head down so except for being massive she's behaving herself :D

i know i shouldnt but i had to laugh, first thing the sonographer said to me was look at the size of those cheeks good luck pushing those out :O !!!


----------



## Excalibur

Wannabe Mommy - I'm glad to hear that baby is behaving herself, I'm also expecting to have another big baby so you're not alone :shock:


----------



## Felix26

I'm also predicted a big baby. Scary!

Tonight I feel restless, uneasy and unprepared. A little stressed to be honest. Need to buy things but no money to buy them, waiting for furniture to be delivered before I can even start the nursery or sort through baby things. And on top of that I've lost my baby list of things still to buy/ what to pack in hospital bag. Started to write another one but feel I've left so much off it. Feel quite unprepared tonight. I want things done by 36 weeks. Only 4 weeks to get all ready. Aaaarrrrggghhhhhh!


----------



## Lilly12

x__amour said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> I live in sunny FL.
> 
> Me too but just recently moved here! The heat has been really hard on me though. Where abouts are you? :flower:Click to expand...

I moved here 5 and a half years ago from Europe :) I live in Flagler county, you?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Felix26 said:


> I'm also predicted a big baby. Scary!
> 
> Tonight I feel restless, uneasy and unprepared. A little stressed to be honest. Need to buy things but no money to buy them, waiting for furniture to be delivered before I can even start the nursery or sort through baby things. And on top of that I've lost my baby list of things still to buy/ what to pack in hospital bag. Started to write another one but feel I've left so much off it. Feel quite unprepared tonight. I want things done by 36 weeks. Only 4 weeks to get all ready. Aaaarrrrggghhhhhh!

Try to relax if you can, stuff is nice but all baby really needs is a place to sleep (Moses basket, bottom drawer whatever you have), something to eat (boobs or bottle) and clothes to wear.

If you showed up at the hospital as an emergency with nothing at all they would still have you and would find supplies . So anything you take is a bonus!

Big babies are definitely a scary idea!!!!


----------



## x__amour

Lilly12 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> I live in sunny FL.
> 
> Me too but just recently moved here! The heat has been really hard on me though. Where abouts are you? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I moved here 5 and a half years ago from Europe :) I live in Flagler county, you?Click to expand...

From Europe? That's awesome! SWFL, Fort Myers area. Super far away, haha. :(


----------



## gaves99

Awesome swing Amour!!

Great weekend weather, DH and I walked both days. Woke up to flurries this am and snow overnight Wed into Thu. I'm SO over this winter. Still huge piles of snow everywhere!! BOOO


----------



## Starry Night

We're actually having melting snow today. It's unreal. However, we have drifts two or three feet high so it will take awhile for them to go away. I was finally able to open the windows. They've been frozen shut all winter. It was nice to air everything out--especially after everyone has been sick.

I still feel 'off'. My head is so fuzzy, thick and dizzy. I'm trying to up my water intake but I have zero energy and my stomach feels floppy. I don't know how much is pregnancy related and how much is left over from the stomach bug. I've only done one load in the dishwasher all day. So not productive....


----------



## bumpin2012

Ugh. Hope you feel better soon starry night

I hope you girls being predicted big babies make out ok. G was a long baby, but only 6.5 lbs because of growth and placental issues. He stopped growing around 36/37 weeks, so I'm going this baby doesn't end up significantly bigger...


----------



## Starry Night

My son was long but light as well. He was 6 pounds 14 ounces but over 20 inches long. My hospital roommate's baby was the same length as DS but nearly 10 pounds. lol I had also had placenta issues so I have no clue how big or small this one will be. I'm hoping she'll be small. She was measuring a week ahead at the 20 week scan but DS consistently measured in the 97th percentile up to 26 weeks and then at 34 weeks he was in the 40th. We had moved in between those scans so had switched docs. I was concerned about the huge drop in percentiles but I don't think the new OB had understood my question and just said that 40th percentile was normal. I had gotten HUGE with DS and I'm just as huge again. Just no clue which way this will go.


----------



## bumpin2012

G was 22 inches! He measured as he should until the end, and then just stopped growing. He was healthy at 39 weeks on a biophysical profile ultrasound, but was only 12th percentile. I didn't get very big with him, I only gained 22 lbs, and I thought it was due to him being small and being very ill through my whole pregnancy, but Im not gaining massive amounts this pregnancy either, and I have none of the nausea I had with G. Only 13 lbs at almost 31 weeks!

Hopefully we both have babies that stay average! Im hoping for a 7-8 lb baby, and no more!


----------



## x__amour

T was 6lbs, 5.4oz & 19 inches overdue. I'm hoping LO will be on the petite size as well to help with my VBAC.


----------



## bumpin2012

^^ I hope you get your VBAC!


----------



## Phantom

This hip/pelvic pain is terrible. I feel like a 90 year old woman. My ob said there's not really anything we can do about it other than physio which I can't afford. I really hope it doesn't get any worse. I already can't sleep or walk properly. Baby is doing well though. She is such an active little one! Always on the move.


----------



## Lilly12

Aleena was also only 6lb14oz and she came at exactly 41 weeks. 
Wonder when this one will show, hopefully a few weeks earlier than her sister lol


----------



## emalou90

Phantom said:


> This hip/pelvic pain is terrible. I feel like a 90 year old woman. My ob said there's not really anything we can do about it other than physio which I can't afford. I really hope it doesn't get any worse. I already can't sleep or walk properly. Baby is doing well though. She is such an active little one! Always on the move.

If it helps, physio hasn't helped my SPD, my physio signed me off from her care at 25 weeks because nothing will help until baby is born. :hugs: offering big hugs because I'm struggling also.

I'll be glad when baby decides to arrive or if they decide to deliver her early I'm so OVER being in pain all the time, it's exhausting.


----------



## Excalibur

I'm totally with you ladies on the hip/pelvic pain, I struggle getting out of bed on a morning and turning over during the night, until I have unseized anyway :haha:

All your babies seem so small compared to Tyler who was 9lbs 10.5oz! I'm dreading to think what Jayden will be :shock:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My body just aches! 

17 working days left!!!


----------



## Rosie06

i hear you on the pelvic pain total agony turning over in bed doesnt help tonight had to run after DD in the park today becausee she decided to be a bit of a free spirit :/ 

DD was 8lb 3 born im dreading how big this one is going to be especially with having GD :S

im kind of freaking out about the birth at the minute bigtime im petrified of both vbac and elcs and im really struggling with a decision :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Rosie06 said:


> im kind of freaking out about the birth at the minute bigtime im petrified of both vbac and elcs and im really struggling with a decision :shrug:

I'm the same way. I hear awful horror stories about vaginal births and terrible tears, blood loss, etc., but I just... I can't do a c-section again... :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rosie - I know your pain! They both scare me too! But I'm pushing a vbac, this might be my last baby so want to experience it :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

x__amour said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> im kind of freaking out about the birth at the minute bigtime im petrified of both vbac and elcs and im really struggling with a decision :shrug:
> 
> I'm the same way. I hear awful horror stories about vaginal births and terrible tears, blood loss, etc., but I just... I can't do a c-section again... :nope:Click to expand...

This is what I'm scared about! Bleugh!! But I can't face infected c-section or recovery :( bleugh bleugh! It's so hard!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Baby is moving further down and I'm walking like john Wayne. Yee haw cowboy!


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Baby is moving further down and I'm walking like john Wayne. Yee haw cowboy!

I think my baby moved down last night too, have big pressure like needing a wee and BM at the same time (and tmi, I've had a lovely BM yesterday! Thank goodness!)
Everytime I pee, feels like she's going to fall out :haha:
I'm hoping it's a good thing


----------



## ShanandBoc

Rosie06 said:


> i hear you on the pelvic pain total agony turning over in bed doesnt help tonight had to run after DD in the park today becausee she decided to be a bit of a free spirit :/
> 
> DD was 8lb 3 born im dreading how big this one is going to be especially with having GD :S
> 
> im kind of freaking out about the birth at the minute bigtime im petrified of both vbac and elcs and im really struggling with a decision :shrug:

Im still debating if i should go a repeat c section or vbac too. Im meeting with a senior obstetrician next week to discuss it further.

I really want to experience a natural birth but ive heard horror stories about them too - not to mention im terrified of a uterine rupture. I know the chance is still small tho but the risk is there. 

As we already have a 3 yr old having an exact date makes it so much easier to prepare and for her being looked after and dh with work too. Apparently emergency c sections are much worse then elective.

I dunno, im terrified either way and i know if i can have a successful vbac its much better for me and bubs. Just worried ill end up with another emergency section so would rather an elective than that.

Ah decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm scared of both repeat section and VBAC too. I need to go over the labour plan with my OB again but last time I brought it up she seemed pretty adamant about VBAC. Logistically, a section would be easier because then we'd know when the baby was coming and we could plan for a sitter with DS. It sucks having no family close by. :( Though my mom said if she knew when the baby was coming she could plan to fly over so she could watch him. She's planning on coming anyways to help around the house so I can recover.

My baby has actually moved up out of her usual low position and I have noticed a huge spike in energy. It's still early so I'm happy with her sitting higher up. She's been moving more too. Enjoy your freedom while you can, girlie!


----------



## gaves99

FTM mom here and you ladies scare the crap out of me!!! You have done it and you are still this worried... I am really hoping for a vaginal birth since c-section scares. I have had my gallbladder out and those were tiny scars (not anymore lol) so the thought of a massive scar across my belly sounds painful. Who knows though, I cant plan it and she will come out how she wants to!

My aches and pains are horrible these days. The hip pain all day and the rib pain kicks in at night. I have been getting in bed about 730 everynight since I just cant stand the pain of sitting up anymore!

Crazy nesting today and cant focus on work! By 730am I had all of my magazines sorted, into piles of throw out, keep and read to throw. Seeing clutter around is literally driving me nuts right now!

DH went and picked up an extra crib and changing table yesterday! Beautiful and in great condition. A friend with twins is getting rid of a ton and GAVE us those. The crib is going right to my moms! My best friend (and soon to be godmother) is giving us her crib from her 3 year old. Such amazing friends!!

PS... looking out my window to SNOW coming down! BOOOO!


----------



## daddiesgift

Majority of bad vaginal birth stories, like horrible tears ect are because of incompetent OBs/Midwives. You really have to find a provider with good reputation and same beliefs as you. Ive never had a csection before but to me its kind of a no brainer, major abdominal surgery or vaginal birth that women have a vagina for that purpose? I think just doing your research to find out the truth behind the numbers of complications from each birth, uterine ruptures, tears ect. will help calm any fears. Once a csection doesnt mean always a csection. If there is a medical reason then of course but if its just because the doctor sees youve had one before, Id find a new doctor. 

For first time moms: Birth is really not as scary as its made out to be. :)


----------



## emalou90

To all FTMs
My vaginal birth was amazing, I closed my eyes, listened to my body and went with it just knowing to listen to the midwife and do as she says, I stopped pushing when she said therefore I did not tear.

I'm not saying everyone's will be easy but listening to your body and not stressing out helps so much - if you are in the hospital giving birth, if there are any concerns you are in the best place for emergency care :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

FTMs: I had a complicated vaginal birth (not due to incompetence in any way), and am still here, doing it again :thumbup: complications happen, and the best advice I have is just go with the flow :) Things will never go exactly as planned, and at the end of the day, baby has to come out. No matter how he/she arrives, the important thing is that they arrive safely.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I had a vaginal birth with a 9lb 12oz chunky monkey, and I had a few tears, but the doctors knew what they were doing and I had a very easy recovery. I agree with bumpin. The baby has to come at some point, so the way it happens is a small thing compared to the huge reward you get out of having made a little tiny person!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I defiantly feel like a FTM, I have no idea what this is gonna feel like! I really hope I get skin to skin straight away I didn't with Ava cos she was really poorly and had to be taken away :(


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> I defiantly feel like a FTM, I have no idea what this is gonna feel like! I really hope I get skin to skin straight away I didn't with Ava cos she was really poorly and had to be taken away :(

Let's just say when you go into labour (hopefully spontaniously) you'll know :thumbup: none of this guessing business people get worried about.
Rhythmic frequent contractions which get closer together and more intense.

Nobody told me as a FTM that you can't talk during the reeeeaaaally intense ones! :haha:

I hope you get skin to skin too, make sure you write it on your birthing plan so it's there is black and white for everyone to see. Obviously with Ava That was impossible to do if she was poorly, But hopefully this baby will be happy to go straight up to you :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks ema :) :kiss: 
Ohhh I defiantly know what labour is like :haha: I laboured for 33 and half hours :lol: but lots of blood and baby turning lead to emergency section :( but the pushing part! But I guess everyone describes it differently haha!


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Thanks ema :) :kiss:
> Ohhh I defiantly know what labour is like :haha: I laboured for 33 and half hours :lol: but lots of blood and baby turning lead to emergency section :( but the pushing part! But I guess everyone describes it differently haha!

Oh I didn't realise you had laboured :flower:

Well the pushing is uncontrollable! Like a big BM but you can't hold it in even if you try :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

I feel like a FTM too even though I did make it to the pushing stage. Only, I got just 3 pushes out--and only one was any good, the other two were so half-assed because I was super tired--before I was yelled at to stop and the c-section had to begin. I'm afraid of the "ring of fire". I had just started to feel it before I had to stop and when I laughed about it with a nurse afterwards she simply said "what you felt was nothing to what you would have felt in the end". She came across as such a downer and leaves me scared of how bad it can get because what I felt was certainly not pleasant.

I agree with the uncontrollable part though. My body started to push of it's own accord and the doctor wasn't ready yet as they were trying to get a blood sample from my son's scalp. Fighting that urge to push was so hard and having 3 interns trying to shove a scalpel up my vagina at the same time just pushed me over the edge and I had a massive anxiety attack (and I mean massive...I needed oxygen). I think that is what zapped me of any energy to push afterwards.


----------



## Rosie06

ShanandBoc said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> i hear you on the pelvic pain total agony turning over in bed doesnt help tonight had to run after DD in the park today becausee she decided to be a bit of a free spirit :/
> 
> DD was 8lb 3 born im dreading how big this one is going to be especially with having GD :S
> 
> im kind of freaking out about the birth at the minute bigtime im petrified of both vbac and elcs and im really struggling with a decision :shrug:
> 
> Im still debating if i should go a repeat c section or vbac too. Im meeting with a senior obstetrician next week to discuss it further.
> 
> I really want to experience a natural birth but ive heard horror stories about them too - not to mention im terrified of a uterine rupture. I know the chance is still small tho but the risk is there.
> 
> As we already have a 3 yr old having an exact date makes it so much easier to prepare and for her being looked after and dh with work too. Apparently emergency c sections are much worse then elective.
> 
> I dunno, im terrified either way and i know if i can have a successful vbac its much better for me and bubs. Just worried ill end up with another emergency section so would rather an elective than that.
> 
> Ah decisions, decisions!!Click to expand...

see your reasons are pretty much the same as mine, ive always felt cheated i never got to experience labour not a single contraction and some ppl say im mad for thinking that but then the risks of uterine rupture or haemorrage scare the living daylights out of me but then the thought of going through labour for it to end in an other emcs scare me just as much, what worries me with an elective is well its not really worry i just know ill end up so anxious because ill have "time" to think about it were with the emcs there wasnt a second to think about it, arghhhhh such a decision to make im going to bring it up with my MW next week and the obstrecian when im there on 24th, x



gaves99 said:


> FTM mom here and you ladies scare the crap out of me!!! You have done it and you are still this worried... I am really hoping for a vaginal birth since c-section scares. I have had my gallbladder out and those were tiny scars (not anymore lol) so the thought of a massive scar across my belly sounds painful. Who knows though, I cant plan it and she will come out how she wants to!
> 
> My aches and pains are horrible these days. The hip pain all day and the rib pain kicks in at night. I have been getting in bed about 730 everynight since I just cant stand the pain of sitting up anymore!
> 
> Crazy nesting today and cant focus on work! By 730am I had all of my magazines sorted, into piles of throw out, keep and read to throw. Seeing clutter around is literally driving me nuts right now!
> 
> DH went and picked up an extra crib and changing table yesterday! Beautiful and in great condition. A friend with twins is getting rid of a ton and GAVE us those. The crib is going right to my moms! My best friend (and soon to be godmother) is giving us her crib from her 3 year old. Such amazing friends!!
> 
> PS... looking out my window to SNOW coming down! BOOOO!

a section as a FTM scared me too however i will say my recovery was totally fine and after about 4 days i was back on my feet properly with not much pain at all , but you will be totally fine (if it was that bad 1st time round we wouldnt have had another ;) ;) ) x


----------



## Rosie06

i made a start on washing some of babies clothes today eeeek they are so small :cloud9:

also picked the carrycot up and my mum came round and cleaned all the pram up (the one we had for DD!) beginning to feel very real now! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ema :) :kiss:
> Ohhh I defiantly know what labour is like :haha: I laboured for 33 and half hours :lol: but lots of blood and baby turning lead to emergency section :( but the pushing part! But I guess everyone describes it differently haha!
> 
> Oh I didn't realise you had laboured :flower:
> 
> Well the pushing is uncontrollable! Like a big BM but you can't hold it in even if you try :haha:Click to expand...

This sounds thrilling :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Rosie06 said:


> i made a start on washing some of babies clothes today eeeek they are so small :cloud9:
> 
> also picked the carrycot up and my mum came round and cleaned all the pram up (the one we had for DD!) beginning to feel very real now! x

I'm really looking forward to seeing a line full of teeny tiny clothes, just hope my lil heffalump fits into the newborn stuff we've bought her :D


----------



## Rosie06

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> i made a start on washing some of babies clothes today eeeek they are so small :cloud9:
> 
> also picked the carrycot up and my mum came round and cleaned all the pram up (the one we had for DD!) beginning to feel very real now! x
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing a line full of teeny tiny clothes, just hope my lil heffalump fits into the newborn stuff we've bought her :DClick to expand...


i know what you mean ive literally just been sat folding them up and said to hubby my goodness i really dont think he will fit in these even though he wil be delivered about 2 weeks early! ive decided to make a bag up of 0-3 he can bring in just incase lol! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've only bought newborn :/ :lol: but I'm guessing he/she won't be in my unisex stuff long haha!


----------



## emalou90

Now I'm the opposite, with my DD I never bought any newborn stuff for her and 0-3 was massive, she was 7lbs 10oz so a nice average.
This time I've bought newborn so we can enjoy them fitting her properly :)


----------



## Rosie06

im "hoping" newborn should be ok and be a nice fit DD was 8lb3oz born and was in newborn for about 6 weeks ish, im thinking even if hes around the 8lb mark at 2 weeks early he should be good for a couple of weeks :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> Now I'm the opposite, with my DD I never bought any newborn stuff for her and 0-3 was massive, she was 7lbs 10oz so a nice average.
> This time I've bought newborn so we can enjoy them fitting her properly :)

Ava was the same! 0-3 was so baggy on her! She was 8.0.5oz , I've bought LOTS of unisex things tho :blush:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm the opposite, with my DD I never bought any newborn stuff for her and 0-3 was massive, she was 7lbs 10oz so a nice average.
> This time I've bought newborn so we can enjoy them fitting her properly :)
> 
> Ava was the same! 0-3 was so baggy on her! She was 8.0.5oz , I've bought LOTS of unisex things tho :blush:Click to expand...

Haha, overboard maybe Hannah? :haha:

I've not bought a whole newborn wardrobe, just sleepsuits and bodysuits. I don't care if baby won't be in them for long, I'll be glad some things fit and her legs don't get lost :dohh:
Also, my sister in law is due in September so I can hand down some of my newborn things if she has a girl.


----------



## Lilly12

Aleena was 6lb14 oz and had real skinny legs and arms , newborn was a little big on her lol. So I've bought a lot of newborn and some 0-3.

30 weeks today! Yay getting closer :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ema - defo over board! I'll try upload a picture of baby cupboard later :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

So for all of you that have had C-Section, what was your recovery time?

I might be in for one this time around if baby doesn't turn around!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats on the 30 week mark, Lilly!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mrs.stefka said:


> So for all of you that have had C-Section, what was your recovery time?
> 
> I might be in for one this time around if baby doesn't turn around!

Apparently the recovery between emergency and elective is completely different, 
I recovered after about 6-8 weeks with emergency but my sister recovered in about 3-4 with a elective xxx


----------



## Rosie06

Mrs.stefka said:


> So for all of you that have had C-Section, what was your recovery time?
> 
> I might be in for one this time around if baby doesn't turn around!

to be honest my recovery with an emergency i thought (and so did my mum she had 2 emergencys and had long recoverys) was quite quick definatley 3-3half weeks i was totally fine! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think you just need to remember it's major surgery, I was in hospital for two weeks after Ava was born and as soon as I got home I did too much, and my scar opened Uhoh! If only I rested for a little longer it would have been much better xx


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly - Happy 30 weeks :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

Breech doesnt always have to mean csection :winkwink: Plus 28 weeks is still super super early to be worrying about presentation. Babies can flip at 38 weeks!


----------



## Felix26

Mrs.stefka said:


> So for all of you that have had C-Section, what was your recovery time?
> 
> I might be in for one this time around if baby doesn't turn around!

I'm 32 weeks and had a scan today, baby is breech with feet up by his/her head. They will rescan at 36 weeks, and manually turn if still breech :-( if unsuccessful, then a csection. At least I can prepare mentally for that now. 

I've also started washing baby clothes, and feeling overwhelmed starting to pack hospital bag. Looking at my stuff I don't even know where to begin. 

On a very happy note, going to treat myself to a yummy mummy changing bag . In peppermint green so fairly unisex. Happy!


----------



## Starry Night

No way on earth will I try to deliver if baby is breech. That seems like needless trouble. Blah. I need to go over labour plans with OB again but I will mention that I want a section for a breech baby.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Felix - I love it :) I got the not so plain Jane one (without the cupcake) in navy blue xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

I would attempt a breech vaginal birth ONLY if the delivering Dr has experience in breech delivery. If you have a skilled Dr the risks of a breech birth are actually less than those of a section, and the recovery is exponentially less complicated/painful. I know of a white a few women in my city that have had successful breech deliveries. There is only 1 OB who does them, he's old school, and very experienced. 

So far this baby is insistent on remaining transverse. No options for that if she refuses to budge!


----------



## Lilly12

Same here, I'd try to deliver a breech baby vaginally if they midwife/dr had experience.


----------



## maria2611

30 weeks already!! This pregnancy is going way too fast. We are still renovating half our house. Eek!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Cot and push chair have arrived today. We now have everything we need just have to finish up the nursery and pack the bag and we re ready!


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Cot and push chair have arrived today. We now have everything we need just have to finish up the nursery and pack the bag and we re ready!

Too exciting!!
Im in denial, I don't want to pack my bag yet....
Maybe in April... :dohh::haha:


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> Felix - I love it :) I got the not so plain Jane one (without the cupcake) in navy blue xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> That was my other choice. So excited for it to one now.
> 
> Set the swing crib up today, its huge lol. Bigger than I thought. I needed to measure it so we can order a mattress as crib is from a friend. Have also been ironing all baby's clothes. Very overwhelming I think, just 7 weeks and my life is going to change so much x


----------



## bumpin2012

lol. I've never ironed an article of clothing, and probably never will! Can someone educate me as to why you UK girls seem to iron everything? 


I haven't packed a bag, but I have started my list. I'm still deciding on what outfit I want to bring baby home in. For the most part, G was in a diaper and wrapped in a blanket, so not bringing much for clothing. I lived in comfy PJ's, and only used a few toiletries, so probable not packing until I think im in labour.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bumpin - I do not iron.. Like I don't iron anything! I've moved out 4 years ago and used my iron once Hahha!


----------



## Felix26

Haha I iron all clothes, and towells, bedding etc. It smoothes out all the creases and much softer. And i had a craving for scented ironing water too lol. Usually only iron when we need them but try to do a load at a time. Baby's clothes are now all fresh and ready to be worn xx


----------



## Rosie06

i iron pretty much everything except towels and knickers lol! i love having freshly washed and ironed clothes and bedding so much softer and smarter and smell nicer too! i love love ironing tiny baby and kids clothes! infact ive got a huge pile of babies clothes to iron tomorrow that ive started washing :D x


----------



## gaves99

So next issue for discussion... The wonderful world of hemmoroids... The past few days have been bad and I have them for no reason. I'm having no straining or issues going to the bathroom. I'm sore and itchy and its going on day 3 now of no relief. Any genius guidance!? Can't even imagine how bad they'll be after labor!!! :nope:


----------



## magicwhisper

I dont iron a thing! Ive had a iron for 2 years and its never been.used :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

I only iron in times of great need. And great need means really obvious, atrocious wrinkles in fancy shirt/skirt than can be seen from space. I did faithfully iron my son's baby clothes before he was born but right now I'm classifying that as a "first time mom" thing. ha ha


----------



## emalou90

What's an iron... :haha:

Gaves- can't help with hemmeroids sorry, but you can get creams for it xx


----------



## Felix26

gaves99 said:


> So next issue for discussion... The wonderful world of hemmoroids... The past few days have been bad and I have them for no reason. I'm having no straining or issues going to the bathroom. I'm sore and itchy and its going on day 3 now of no relief. Any genius guidance!? Can't even imagine how bad they'll be after labor!!! :nope:

I also havent experienced them.. yet! But you can get creams from supermarkets I believe, as well as from a gp. Try sitting on a cushion to make it easier, and softer.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Re hemorrhoids no personal experience yet but would the wet toilet tissue wipes be better than loo roll? 

Have never ironed and don't actually own an ironing board. Will be buying one today because I want to wash all the baby clothes but want then to be all pretty and increased like they are when you buy them.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Starry Night said:


> I only iron in times of great need. And great need means really obvious, atrocious wrinkles in fancy shirt/skirt than can be seen from space.

hahahaha. This is sooo me.

Really most things dont need ironing i dont think or if u iron them within minutes of wearing them they are wrinkled again.

I avoid it unless absolutely necessary. Where do u ladies find the time, i barely keep up with everything as it is!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Quick Q - I have an appointment on Wednesday with a senior OB in egards to my vbac vs repeat section.....Just wondering what decision other May mummies have come to in this situation and why? Trying to arm myself with as much info as possible Ta xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I don't have mine until April 8th but I've chosen vbac (if they say it's ok) I've chosen this for recovery time with a daughter I have to pick up from school and my OH going back to work after 2 weeks. So I'm thinking trying is the best for us xx


----------



## Rosie06

ShanandBoc said:


> Quick Q - I have an appointment on Wednesday with a senior OB in egards to my vbac vs repeat section.....Just wondering what decision other May mummies have come to in this situation and why? Trying to arm myself with as much info as possible Ta xx

im still yet to make a decision im currently down for a vbac but that decision was made prior to developing GD, i have an appt a week on monday so im going in armed with questions, since my SIL has given me a fair bit of info on the hospitals/consultants policies (shes training to be an obgyn consultant) i think im likely to be booked in for an elective section unless i was to spontaneously go into natural labour which i find highly unlikley since my first was 11 days late and i still didnt even get into labour :dohh: 

it just seems such a difficult desicion to make :nope:


----------



## Lilly12

Ladies just know that a vbac is YOUR choice , not the doctors!! If your doc doesn't want you to do a vbac and you do, find a new doc/midwife! :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

I agree with Lilly!

I have no personal experience with VBAC. But you need to discuss all the risks and "what if's" with your Dr and make the decision from there. I would also ask about your Dr's experience and comfort level with vbacs. An unskilled Dr is far more dangerous than a repeat section. 

As far as a vbac with GD, I don't know how that plays out. I would ask the risks of delivering a big baby with a, vbac and also about the possibility of a growth scan at 37 weeks, with potential induction before or at 40 weeks


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol. I don't even iron the wrinkled stuff! I have a dryer with a stream option. I use that and repeat if necessary, pulling it out as soon as it's done, and hanging right away!


----------



## Rosie06

bumpin2012 said:


> I agree with Lilly!
> 
> I have no personal experience with VBAC. But you need to discuss all the risks and "what if's" with your Dr and make the decision from there. I would also ask about your Dr's experience and comfort level with vbacs. An unskilled Dr is far more dangerous than a repeat section.
> 
> As far as a vbac with GD, I don't know how that plays out. I would ask the risks of delivering a big baby with a, vbac and also about the possibility of a growth scan at 37 weeks, with potential induction before or at 40 weeks


ive been getting growth scans every 2 weeks since i found out re the GD so about 6 weeks now, they have said because im on insulin im not aloud past 38 weeks which is why im not hopeful on natural labour lol! they may take me in earlier it all depends on size of baby :dohh:i reckon hes going to be huge!!! x


----------



## x__amour

ShanandBoc said:


> Quick Q - I have an appointment on Wednesday with a senior OB in egards to my vbac vs repeat section.....Just wondering what decision other May mummies have come to in this situation and why? Trying to arm myself with as much info as possible Ta xx

I'm going for VBAC for #2 after having an EMCS with DD. My c-section was one of the worst experiences of my life. I was unknowingly sedated, it was extremely painful and I was completely drugged out for my daughter's first day of life. Recovery was even worse when I tore my lower back muscles and couldn't walk for 5 months. I was so traumatized I didn't even want children for well over a year but then I learned about VBAC and I knew that's what I *needed* to do for my next birth. I just mentally cannot handle another c-section, kwim? It's very personal for me.



Lilly12 said:


> Ladies just know that a vbac is YOUR choice , not the doctors!! If your doc doesn't want you to do a vbac and you do, find a new doc/midwife! :hugs:

It can be complicated though. I have the only OB within a 75 mile radius that does VBACs. If it weren't for him, I would have nothing. :(


----------



## Starry Night

My SiL is telling me to switch to a midwife because she did very last minute (at 37 weeks!!) but she's in Ontario and there are more there than here in Manitoba. I think there are 40 for our entire province. With my history I just thought it would be best to see a specialist. I mean, now it turns out I'm having a normal, boring pregnancy but I still don't really want to switch. With such a midwife shortage I want to leave them to the women who want home-births.

My OB seems to be VBAC friendly but our hospital is set up so you don't necessarily get your OB for delivery. IT's whoever is on call so I will be at their mercy. I honestly don't care either way though. I just want baby here. 

One thing I don't like about my prenatal care though is the lack of testing for pre-eclampsia. They test my blood pressure but whenever I ask for a urine test..even for a potential bladder infection...I am looked at like I have a third eye. When I was in ONtario I had to give a urine sample every visit right from 10 weeks. When I moved to Manitoba I never once had to give one...even at the end. I had a different doctor with my son and it was the same there. So weird. If things are going well, the care is VERY bare bones compared to what I got in Ontario. So for that, I would have liked a midwife. If I change my mind and get pregnant again I may look into that.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Think baby doesn't like me or something I'm doing today. She's been on the move non stop from 6:45 when the alarm went off to now. Don't get me wrong I love knowing she's moving and well but come on child momma needs a break! :D


----------



## x__amour

You know you're pregnant when you find food crumbs in between your bump and boobs. :haha:

27 days until full term. :wacko:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha: 

I love a count down! I literally know every count down to every event before due date! ;)

82 hours left of work :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

32 working days left before mat leave starts.


----------



## x__amour

HannahGraceee said:


> I love a count down! I literally know every count down to every event before due date! ;)

I am a countdown freak, lol. I love counting down, it helps me pass time. 

19 days until DH's big 21st birthday! (Legal drinking age here.)
27 days until full term. 
48 days until baby #2 is due. 
55 days until ELCS.
218 days until I turn old as dirt... Well, 23. 
244 days until DD's 4th birthday, cry cry.
283 days until Christmas!

Washing baby's clothes today, I love little newborn onesies. We are almost all done with stuff. Just need the Pack n Play, some socks, mittens, hats, bottles and pacifiers. :D


----------



## magicwhisper

2 weeks and 4.days until maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## Felix26

4 weeks until mat leave. 49 days until due date xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

My mat leave doesn't actually start for another 35 days but im on half term :) so finish in 14 days :D 

Ok girls? (TMI) but my vagina has swollen :/


----------



## x__amour

Totally normal! Just increased blood flow and pressure.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh thank you :) 

I made my boyfriend look at it for like an hour :haha:


----------



## gaves99

ok so FREAKING OUT... I just found out that my short term disability was denied for my leave!!! It was a preexisting condition when I signed up for the benefit. Open enrollment isnt until Oct every year and they are NOT clear on what to do for maternity pay so I never really thought twice about it. I had called before adding it and was told that I was fine to add but they have changed their tune. I have been on the phone ALL day with the company and my HR and there is nothing to be done. 

Called my mom crying... I only have 16 days paid time... which is 3 weeks + 1 day. Looks like I am not going out May 1 early as planned and I wont be able to take the full 12 weeks either!!!! :cry:


----------



## bumpin2012

Gaves, that's terrible! :cry: :bugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

I'm talking to my Dr tomorrow about being put off work this week. I can't physically do half of the requirements of my job, and if my patient actually crashed, i wouldn't be able to actually do CPR. I'm not sleeping well at night, and I'm getting crazy string Braxton hicks while at work. I'm so done with it all.

Hopefully my sick leave gets approved.


----------



## mayb_baby

I have loads of countdowns on my phone lol :haha: :blush:


Spoiler
3 days until coursework is due and last day of uni (hopefully)
6 days until 34 week scan
18 days until next MW appointment
24 days until full term
33 days until Easter
39 days until I get my buggy 
45 days until due date
106 days until my 23rd birthday
111 days until holidays
168 days until OHs cousins wedding 
281 days until Michael is 4
282 days until Christmas
321 days until Disney Land


----------



## Starry Night

Other than my ticker I don't have any countdowns. Well, I guess I am always anxiously awaiting my next OB appointment. I'm finally at the two week appointments so I don't have to wait as long this time. :) Time is still moving very slowly for me.

bumpin - I hope you get your leave approved! Since your health could compromise the health of others it would make sense for them to do so. Of course, these things don't always follow logic. Fingers crossed for you!

Hannah - I am swollen in there too. It's a good day if DH can fit. Way, tmi, I know. ha ha It was the same with DS. No dtd to kick-start labour for us.

gaves - that really sucks. :nope: :hugs:

I still have 11 weeks until due date and I'm already so super uncomfortable. Last night the killer heart burn kicked in and now I'm constantly choking on acid reflux. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night with it poring out my nose. :cry: I just ate supper and am dealing with it already. It's instantaneous. I'm huge (getting loads of "sure it isn't twins" jokes) and I think my pelvic bones are separating as it feels like my legs are being pried apart and I get cramps whenever I try to do anything productive. It has been a painful pregnancy when it comes to cramps but I always feel secretly judged by other moms who run around and "do it all" right up to their due dates so I push myself but only 10 minutes in and I'm in agony. I am desperate for this pregnancy to end yet am terrified at the same time that every cramp is signalling preterm labour. It is WAY too early for baby to come (and the nearest NICU is 2 hours away). I'm SO grateful for a chance at this miracle but I'm not enjoying any of it. ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Rosie06

Gaves thats awful about your leave, we are so so lucky over in uk with the mat leave we get which im really thankful for.

i only have a countdown for pregnancy DD's birthday and of course christmas lol!

this is my 3rd week off work now technically holidays and my mat leave starts on 10th april which i finally got confirmation of yesterday!

Ive been getting lots of strong braxton hicks the last couple of days i never got a single one with DD so all new to me! ive got lots of pressure down low aswell makes it feel bit weird when i walk!

I best get busy as ive got DD's bday cake and cupcakes to make ready for tomorrow cant believe my baby girl is going to be 3 tomorrow :cry: time really does fly when your having fun!!!

Oh and ive got babies hospital bag all washed ironed and packed and clothes in order of what he will be wearing (mainly for DH incase i end up with a section!) eeeek exciting!!!


----------



## emalou90

Growth scan today went well, baby growing well.

Only thing is... She's breech, not even footling breech, head under ribs and feet over in my side, bum breech! Little pain!
I'm hoping she moves herself quick sharp, but have a feeling she's been comfy there for a while.
Another scan at 36 weeks....


----------



## Phantom

I hurt myself playing with DS yesterday. I can barely move. I wake every hour just to try and turn myself to a new position in bed. This pelvic pain is just insane. Wish DH would help more. May can't come soon enough.


----------



## bumpin2012

Bum breech is still ok! Best breech position (if you are thinking of a breech birth) possible :) she still has time to flip, have you looked at spinning babies .com? Might be worth a shot

OB appointment went well. My sick leave paperwork is being sent in today, so add long as it's approved, I'm officially done work! She's also going to have another peek at baby at my next appointment and will confirm that she remains a she :) I don't want an unexpected delivery room surprise!


----------



## Excalibur

I can't believe how close we all are to giving birth, exciting! :happydance:


----------



## nic18

What's everyone's birth plans?
I've been asked to have a rough idea for when I see midwife next week about what I want! But I dont have a clue!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I just wanna go with the flow, midwife lead with skin to skin after xx and a requested over night stay xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

nic18 said:


> What's everyone's birth plans?
> I've been asked to have a rough idea for when I see midwife next week about what I want! But I dont have a clue!

I had a lovely idea initially:
- Go into labour naturally
- Labour at home as long as possible
- Do not ask me about pain relief I will ask if I want it
- Option to use birthing pool if possible
- Husband to be present at all times and consulted on all decisions
- Baby straight to my chest on birth
- Breastfeeding only do not offer formula
- husband to cut cord

Have had to accept some changes already as I will be induced at 38 weeks and high risk so can't use birthing centre which means so birthing pool :(


----------



## bumpin2012

plan for us is simply "get baby out safely, with as little damage to me as possible" drugs? Yes please! Prefer to deliver onto my chest, as long as baby is healthy, and for daddy to cut the cord. Other than that, we go with the flow. 

Same plan as my first, even with the complications I had, I have no complaints about how things happened. Nothing was ideal, but I have my healthy boy, and I trust my OB that everything being done is for the best for both me and baby.


----------



## Felix26

Wannabe Mommy said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone's birth plans?
> I've been asked to have a rough idea for when I see midwife next week about what I want! But I dont have a clue!
> 
> I had a lovely idea initially:
> - Go into labour naturally
> - Labour at home as long as possible
> - Do not ask me about pain relief I will ask if I want it
> - Option to use birthing pool if possible
> - Husband to be present at all times and consulted on all decisions
> - Baby straight to my chest on birth
> - Breastfeeding only do not offer formula
> - husband to cut cord
> 
> Have had to accept some changes already as I will be induced at 38 weeks and high risk so can't use birthing centre which means so birthing pool :(Click to expand...

Saves me writing it out twice lol... Mine is exactly like this, but I also want 
- delayed cord clamping, if hospital agrees and all is well
- to stay off pain relief as long as possible. Ideally I don't want any but I'm realistic and know I will need some pain relief, maybe all of it lol
- to labour and possibly birth in the water
- to remain active throughout
- to not birth on my back (try different positions)
- overnight stay at least. Do not fancy being sent home only 6 hours after, but when the time comes I might be desperate to go home
- and I adamantly want to breastfeed!


----------



## Felix26

^^^^ 
Of course some of the above will go out of the window if little one doesn't get a move on and turn. I may well be heading for a c-section x


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> What's everyone's birth plans?

Still a work in progress but...


Spoiler
Birth Plan

Patient: Shannon 
Partner: Zachary
Doctor: George K M.D., F.A.C.O.G.
Hospital: Cape Coral Hospital

Before our babys birth:
 I would like information about any medication before receiving it, including the purpose, potential side effects on me/our baby and options on timing e.g. before or after the baby is born. 

 When I go into labor I wish to go into hospital as early as possible for monitoring. 

 I would like my husband, Zachary, to remain present with me at all times.

During our babys birth:

 I prefer not to have any students present at the birth. 

 If intravenous (IV) access is required I request that no saline drip be hooked up unless it becomes medically necessary. 

 I would like to be able to eat bland solid foods and drink small amounts of clear liquids while my labor progresses to try and keep my strength up.

 I understand continuous fetal monitoring is required for my situation (VBAC) but I wish to be upright and mobile whilst connected to the monitor.

 If my labor stalls, I would like to discuss ways all options of progressing labor rather than jump to c-section.

 I or my husband will discuss all eventualities as they arise. Please share any concerns with us as soon as they arise. It will help us to know the answers to these questions: 

1. What is wrong? 
2. What do you suggest and why? 
3. What would be the possible outcomes with and without this intervention? 
4. How much time do we have to make a decision? 
5. Are there any other courses of action open to us?

 I request no internal scar check unless medically necessary.

 For pain relief I plan to use natural techniques. I would like to discuss other options if I feel I need them but would like to avoid an epidural unless I feel it is absolutely necessary. I am open to discussion of pain relief via IV.

 If I do consent to an epidural, I would prefer a dosage that enables me to continue moving and laboring in different positions (i.e. a walking epidural.)

 I wish to be free to adopt any position that is comfortable. 

 I will appreciate firm advice and guidance to guard against too quick a delivery giving the perineum time to stretch out thus minimizing tearing. 

 I do NOT consent to the use of forceps. I would consent to vacuum delivery if necessary.

 I wish to avoid an episiotomy unless completely medically necessary. Please do NOT perform an episiotomy without prior consent.

 I hope to avoid tearing but if one occurs I would prefer not to be stitched unless it is essential to healing.

 If stitching is necessary I do want a local anesthetic to be well administered prior to stitching. 

 If baby is healthy, I would like the baby to be delivered straight to me.

 I would like my husband to photograph the birth.

 If baby is healthy, please allow my husband to cut the cord.

 We would like our baby to stay with one of us at all times.

 We would like to see the placenta.

 We would like to be consulted if our baby needs to go to special care.

If a caesarean section becomes necessary:

 If there is time we request spinal anesthetic.

 I request that my husband is present upon insertion of spinal anesthesia. 

 If possible we request that any routine checks are done within my husbands sight. 

 I prefer staples to close the wound.

 If baby needs to be admitted to NICU then we request no visitors other than my husband until after I have been able to visit.

After our babys birth:

 I intend to breast feed but will formula feed if necessary.

 I would like our baby with me at all times unless I request otherwise.

 We would like our daughter, Victoria, to stay with us after the birth.

 If I need any narcotics for pain relief, I request an anti-nausea as I am extremely sensitive to narcotic side effects. 

 We consent to Vitamin K injection.

 We consent to erythromycin eye ointment.

 We consent to Hepatitis B vaccination.


----------



## emalou90

Felix26 said:


> ^^^^
> Of course some of the above will go out of the window if little one doesn't get a move on and turn. I may well be heading for a c-section x

Do you have a breech too?
I'm totally disheartened that I found this out today.


----------



## Felix26

emalou90 said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Of course some of the above will go out of the window if little one doesn't get a move on and turn. I may well be heading for a c-section x
> 
> Do you have a breech too?
> I'm totally disheartened that I found this out today.Click to expand...

Yes. Bum first and feet up by babys head. They've talked about manually turning baby if still breech at 36 week scan, but I need more info on that so will ask my midwife next appt. There seems to be quite a few risks involved. Please please baby turn x


----------



## emalou90

Felix26 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Of course some of the above will go out of the window if little one doesn't get a move on and turn. I may well be heading for a c-section x
> 
> Do you have a breech too?
> I'm totally disheartened that I found this out today.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Bum first and feet up by babys head. They've talked about manually turning baby if still breech at 36 week scan, but I need more info on that so will ask my midwife next appt. There seems to be quite a few risks involved. Please please baby turn xClick to expand...

My baby is bum down feet up too! Only found out at my growth scan yesterday.
Seeing midwife Friday and consultant for my regular check up anyway so I'm going to bombard with questions! I have another scan at 36 weeks like you too.
I've heard of ECV but it can be risky and end up in emcs anyway if baby's heartrate drops. So I'm hoping both our babies twist around the correct way and get themselves sorted! 

I'm petrified of a c section but would rather an elective than an emergency! So I can get my head around it, you know? :dohh:


----------



## Felix26

emalou90 said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Of course some of the above will go out of the window if little one doesn't get a move on and turn. I may well be heading for a c-section x
> 
> Do you have a breech too?
> I'm totally disheartened that I found this out today.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Bum first and feet up by babys head. They've talked about manually turning baby if still breech at 36 week scan, but I need more info on that so will ask my midwife next appt. There seems to be quite a few risks involved. Please please baby turn xClick to expand...
> 
> My baby is bum down feet up too! Only found out at my growth scan yesterday.
> Seeing midwife Friday and consultant for my regular check up anyway so I'm going to bombard with questions! I have another scan at 36 weeks like you too.
> I've heard of ECV but it can be risky and end up in emcs anyway if baby's heartrate drops. So I'm hoping both our babies twist around the correct way and get themselves sorted!
> 
> I'm petrified of a c section but would rather an elective than an emergency! So I can get my head around it, you know? :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes I agree, I have lots of questions for my midwife x


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Birth plan? What birth plan?:haha:

Drugs? Yes.
Baby out? Yes.
That's about it for me!


----------



## gaves99

Just got home from my appt. She is a good girl and still head down and measuring right on target. Ive been going every 2 weeks, and consistantly 3 lbs up at the appts. At this rate I will be up 40 at the end! OYE! Oh well, I will work it off after (hopefully) plus I plan on trying to breastfeed. As long as the 2 of us are healthy, I am happy! :flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha, Mrs.Stefka Your plan sounds fantastic!


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs.stefka said:


> Birth plan? What birth plan?:haha:
> 
> Drugs? Yes.
> Baby out? Yes.
> That's about it for me!

:haha: Sounds about right! With DS I actually lasted pretty long without drugs but this time I might get an epi as soon as I can as second labours are supposedly quicker and it will already take us 2 hours to get to the hospital. (I had gone into labour on my own and had fully dilated before needing my section so my body should recognize this as a second labour). Also, if I do end up needing another emergency section I want to be able to be awake. I have no real regrets about my son's birth as he is here and healthy but it would be nice to see and hear my daughter arrive.

I need to talk to my OB again though about how things will go down. I still have 10 weeks but want to be somewhat prepared.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh wow! Officially 6 weeks and 6 days to go :shock:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Ohhh wow! Officially 6 weeks and 6 days to go :shock:

I'm getting a bit scared this time around!! Aren't you?
I was totally relaxed with my first!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

6 weeks till term 7 weeks till induction. It's flying now!


----------



## Rosie06

had my midwife appt yesterday and she asked me about birth plan, i told her im just going with the flow, im yet to decide anyway re vbac or elcs which im going to bring up and hopefully discuss on monday at the hospital, they only thing i will be putting in my plan is things like skin to skin and breast feeding thats it pretty much! 

i suppose the good thing is little man is still head down for now! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh wow! Officially 6 weeks and 6 days to go :shock:
> 
> I'm getting a bit scared this time around!! Aren't you?
> I was totally relaxed with my first!Click to expand...

I'm more scared that my babies going to be 5 :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh wow! Officially 6 weeks and 6 days to go :shock:
> 
> I'm getting a bit scared this time around!! Aren't you?
> I was totally relaxed with my first!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more scared that my babies going to be 5 :haha:Click to expand...

i have to admit i shed some tears that my baby was 3 yesterday and first thing she said was i can go to school nursery now :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww :( I hope she had a lovely birthday!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

We're doing fancy dress tomorrow for sports relief, you have to come as a sports personality and obviously nothing sporty I own will fit now. Thinking of drawing a football on a white tshirt where my bump is and going as a football. What do you think? Too cheesy?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahha! Amazing! :) I have to wear sports things too! Xx


----------



## Felix26

Wannabe Mommy said:


> We're doing fancy dress tomorrow for sports relief, you have to come as a sports personality and obviously nothing sporty I own will fit now. Thinking of drawing a football on a white tshirt where my bump is and going as a football. What do you think? Too cheesy?

No that's amazing. Do it! Defiantly!


----------



## Excalibur

I don't really have a birth plan, I'm just going to go with the flow like I did with Tyler, I got told that if you write a birth plan, it's guaranteed to not go how you planned :haha:


----------



## Felix26

Post a picture of your football bump t-shirts!


----------



## Felix26

Excalibur said:


> I don't really have a birth plan, I'm just going to go with the flow like I did with Tyler, I got told that if you write a birth plan, it's guaranteed to not go how you planned :haha:

I felt abut like this, but I also want to have written down my preferances ie, delayed cord clamping and breastfeeding. And all decisions to be fully explained x


----------



## Beeka

Hi ladies - hasn't time flown!! I've not been around in a while but now my due date is nearing I find myself back here! 

I had a consultant appointment yesterday and my blood pressure was a bit high at 140 over 104. I have suffered all pregnancy with severe headaches so consultant sent me to hospital to check on baby. All was fine - blood pressure came down. They did a scan and baby was measuring well...5lbs already!! EEeeek, is that normal or on the big side?! She was also breech - bum right down in my pelvis with head under my ribs. They are going to re scan in 2 weeks at 36 weeks and hopefully she will have turned. I didn't ask what would happen if she doesn't turn. Does any one know what my options are? xxx


----------



## emalou90

Beeka said:


> Hi ladies - hasn't time flown!! I've not been around in a while but now my due date is nearing I find myself back here!
> 
> I had a consultant appointment yesterday and my blood pressure was a bit high at 140 over 104. I have suffered all pregnancy with severe headaches so consultant sent me to hospital to check on baby. All was fine - blood pressure came down. They did a scan and baby was measuring well...5lbs already!! EEeeek, is that normal or on the big side?! She was also breech - bum right down in my pelvis with head under my ribs. They are going to re scan in 2 weeks at 36 weeks and hopefully she will have turned. I didn't ask what would happen if she doesn't turn. Does any one know what my options are? xxx

Currently in this situation too.
ECV manual movement of baby by a doctor from the outside
Breech birth depends on baby/you/your doctor
C section
Or as many ladies have shown me, spinning babies.com

But I can't take part in the last one.
Hope baby turns for you! :thumbup:


I had a consultant appointment today.
Protein in my urine still, keeping an eye on it as it might be pre eclampsia
Checking my blood pressure/urine every two weeks now
And being seen every week after 36 weeks.

This pregnancy has tired me out.


----------



## Beeka

emalou90 said:


> Currently in this situation too.
> ECV manual movement of baby by a doctor from the outside
> Breech birth depends on baby/you/your doctor
> C section
> Or as many ladies have shown me, spinning babies.com
> 
> But I can't take part in the last one.
> Hope baby turns for you! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had a consultant appointment today.
> Protein in my urine still, keeping an eye on it as it might be pre eclampsia
> Checking my blood pressure/urine every two weeks now
> And being seen every week after 36 weeks.
> 
> This pregnancy has tired me out.

So is it quite common for baby to be the wrong way round at this stage? I don't remember anything from my daughters pregnancy 7 years ago. I will do some research on ECV so if baby hasn't turned I have an idea of what my options are. I really hope both our babies turn!! This baby's bottom feels so deep in my pelvis though. 

When I was at hospital yesterday they gave me more pre eclampsia symptoms to be aware of ....headache, blurred vision, more swelling than usual and pain just under ribs. Fingers crossed it's not pre eclampsia for you :kiss:


----------



## Starry Night

Beeka said:


> Hi ladies - hasn't time flown!! I've not been around in a while but now my due date is nearing I find myself back here!
> 
> I had a consultant appointment yesterday and my blood pressure was a bit high at 140 over 104. I have suffered all pregnancy with severe headaches so consultant sent me to hospital to check on baby. All was fine - blood pressure came down. They did a scan and baby was measuring well...5lbs already!! EEeeek, is that normal or on the big side?! She was also breech - bum right down in my pelvis with head under my ribs. They are going to re scan in 2 weeks at 36 weeks and hopefully she will have turned. I didn't ask what would happen if she doesn't turn. Does any one know what my options are? xxx

I had a scan at 34 weeks with my son and they were estimating him to be 4 pounds at the time and he ended up being 6 1/2 pounds when born. So 5 pounds doesn't sound too bad. And these things are not entirely accurate. It could go either way, to be honest. My SiL had a scan at 40 weeks and was told her baby was 7 1/2 pounds so they let her go to 42 weeks before inducing and the baby was actually 9 1/2. lol

I've been feeling kicks down low again so I think my baby is breech right now. One thing I will put on my birth plan is I do NOT want to attempt a VBAC if she remains breech. That just seems so needless. And I do not want a chemical induction either (don't know if our hospital does that for VBAC or not).

It's still early and I still feel her somersaulting--albeit more slowly now--so I'm not too worried about the breech position at the moment.


----------



## Beeka

These naughty babies - do they not realise it's way more comfy for them and us if they are head down!! 

Awwww 6 and a half lbs - my dream baby lol!! My first was 8lb 13oz and they predicted she would be 8 lbs - that's nearly a whole pound difference!! Do second babies usually get bigger?


----------



## emalou90

Beeka said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Currently in this situation too.
> ECV manual movement of baby by a doctor from the outside
> Breech birth depends on baby/you/your doctor
> C section
> Or as many ladies have shown me, spinning babies.com
> 
> But I can't take part in the last one.
> Hope baby turns for you! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had a consultant appointment today.
> Protein in my urine still, keeping an eye on it as it might be pre eclampsia
> Checking my blood pressure/urine every two weeks now
> And being seen every week after 36 weeks.
> 
> This pregnancy has tired me out.
> 
> So is it quite common for baby to be the wrong way round at this stage? I don't remember anything from my daughters pregnancy 7 years ago. I will do some research on ECV so if baby hasn't turned I have an idea of what my options are. I really hope both our babies turn!! This baby's bottom feels so deep in my pelvis though.
> 
> When I was at hospital yesterday they gave me more pre eclampsia symptoms to be aware of ....headache, blurred vision, more swelling than usual and pain just under ribs. Fingers crossed it's not pre eclampsia for you :kiss:Click to expand...


My consultant said around 60% of babies are! I didn't know that, my dd1 was always headdown. My options are another scan at 36 weeks, if head up still, ECV, if unsuccessful, c section. I don't think there are many more options. They'll try their best at ECV. :thumbup:

Haha :haha: pain under my ribs is babies head!! I'm just going to check my blood pressure on my notes, but not even sure what classes are high or border line? :shrug:
Thanks lovely xx


----------



## Lilly12

Baby has been head down & her body on my left side since 24 weeks. Hope she stays that way! 
Passed my gestational diabetes test , and my iron levels were still good too, yay.

Hope your stubborn babies turn around soon ladies!


----------



## bumpin2012

My Dr tells me outs totally normal for second/subsequent babies to turn later on. 

Babies gain about 1/2 lb a week, so 5 lbs at this point would mean approximately an 8 lbs baby on your due date, as long as everything remains "textbook" G was 6.5 lbs at 39 weeks on ultrasound, and born only slightly heavier at 41 weeks (I had placental issues and be had growth issues). Plus ultrasound is not an exact measurement for weight


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just had midwife, it was a diffrent one, I hate her! She was mean and Weird!


Baby is head down tho :) and measuring fine


----------



## nic18

Hannah yay for measuring fine and bubs being head down!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thank you for the link share Emmalou. Spinning babies has some good info on it!

I'm with the rest of you breech ladies. I feel like, as of the last two days, I'm starting to have more kicking by my ribs. It could be hands too, though. I can't tell. I will get checked on Tuesday, so hopefully he has decided to cooperate and get in the right position!


----------



## x__amour

Had my (almost) 34 week appointment today, everything seems fine. I like both my OBs, original and temporary replacement, but I always feel like I'm in a drive thru. "All good, okay, see you in 2 weeks, bye!" Today though he let Zach do the heartbeat and Tori measured my belly, it was cute. GBS test next appointment, fun. 

Oh, it was hilarious today! There was a poster on the wall about self breast exams and I asked Zach if he knew how to do one so he comes and grabs my boob to see if he does and my OB walks in! He goes, "Busted!" We were laughing so hard. :rofl:


----------



## emalou90

My midwife told me about Moxibustion too, a Chinese type of therapy!
I suppose anything is worth a shot!


----------



## emalou90

Amour - :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Felix - That is totally understandable :D xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh wow! Officially 6 weeks and 6 days to go :shock:
> 
> I'm getting a bit scared this time around!! Aren't you?
> I was totally relaxed with my first!Click to expand...

Thats cause we know what we are in for this time :haha: Im the same. Trying not to think about it too much atm!!


----------



## Starry Night

x__amour said:


> Had my (almost) 34 week appointment today, everything seems fine. I like both my OBs, original and temporary replacement, but I always feel like I'm in a drive thru. "All good, okay, see you in 2 weeks, bye!" Today though he let Zach do the heartbeat and Tori measured my belly, it was cute. GBS test next appointment, fun.
> 
> Oh, it was hilarious today! There was a poster on the wall about self breast exams and I asked Zach if he knew how to do one so he comes and grabs my boob to see if he does and my OB walks in! He goes, "Busted!" We were laughing so hard. :rofl:

:rofl: They've gotta know that poster is just asking for trouble.

I get the drive-thru feeling with my OB a lot of the time too. I often think "I drove 2 hours for this?" She is nice enough though and I hope she's on call when I'm in labour so she can deliver the baby. That will take an insane amount of luck, however.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I got the drive-thru feeling on Monday when I went to the hospital for a growth scan. I think I spent maybe 5 minutes with the OBGYN, and that's it. What annoyed me the most was that I had to wait 45 minutes before my appointment. It really comforted me in my decision to get a midwife and give birth at the birth center.

I think it's been over a month since I last posted here? I hope everybody's all right.
Me, I'm good. It's getting harder and harder to get up, my lower back is in constant pain... but I'm aware it could be so much worse. The growth scan showed a healthy, albeit tiny baby. I'm going back for another growth scan in two weeks... more waiting, yay! Hopefully it'll be the last time I have to go to the hospital this pregnancy. Chances are baby has gone through a growth spurt this week anyway: Monday I could zip my coat without problem, but today there was an inch between the two sides. It looks like a good sign :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wonder who will be the very first May mummy!


----------



## Starry Night

My guess is at least one of the May mummies due at the beginning of the month will end up with a late April baby.

I'm still calling for a June baby with myself. *sighs*


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm hoping I stay a May mummy! As Ava's birthday is late April xx


----------



## Lilly12

I'm due May 23rd and I am thinking I'll deliver the first of June at 41 weeks.
I love June, it's my birthday month and I love even numbers lol. (6 for June).

Aleena came at exactly 41 weeks :)

Ohh funny how my ticker says "less wriggly room, sleeping most of the time" .. NOT this kid! she is so active and constantly moving around poking her elbow in my side, kicking me in my other side and ribs and sticking her bum in my ribs lol!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've already moved from end of May to beginning cos of being induced a couple of weeks early so wouldn't be surprised if I ended up being an April momma.


----------



## nic18

I think I'll be an April mummy!


----------



## Rosie06

ill be an April mummy now with the GD ill be not going past 38 weeks hoping to get more details on monday after my scan as to when :O


----------



## Excalibur

If I gave birth at the end of April then it's quite possible for Jayden to be born on my birthday, 26th April :D

Can't wait for our growth scan on Monday :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

I think Im going to be a May mama. Due the 13th, I will be induced if no baby by the 23rd (ish) G came at 40+6 but I think this one will be around her due date.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

What are the reasons the doctor gave you ladies for being induced?


----------



## Felix26

We may well have an April baby, if I need a planned c-section. I don't mind so much, can look at the name may which I liked but didn't like the idea of naming a may baby may, a bit odd maybe? Dykwim?
Having an April baby means 4 to 5 weeks left. I'm getting very scared now x


----------



## Rosie06

Mrs.stefka said:


> What are the reasons the doctor gave you ladies for being induced?

ive got gestational diabetes and on insulin, this can affect the size of baby and lead to complications so hospital policy is not to let you go past 38 weeks, im yet to decide on vbac or elcs but im at hospital for a growth scan and appt with diabetes nurse and hopefully consultant were i can discuss birth etc


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

GD here too and growth scans are showing her as being off the charts do far so they've said 38 weeks for now but may bring forward if she gets too big.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Ahh! Got it.


----------



## mayb_baby

34week growth scan on Monday :) 

and here's my bump pic for 34 weeks 

Just rang L&D freaking out as I could feel a rapid rhythmic movement for like 10 mins (faster and harder than hiccups bump was pulsating fast up and down), OH was freaking out saying to call too.
We were told it's baby practising breathing :') I forgot that his HR would be quicker so would his breaths, it was like panting after a hard run. 
Felt silly but the woman on the phone was lovely, have any of you felt this before?
 



Attached Files:







1947679_763961406962205_1899814112_n (1).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Starry Night

Love the bump and that top is super cute! I really love the sleeves. Makes me think of spring. :)

And I get those weird vibrations too. It's so odd. I don't recall getting them with DS. Though mine don't feel rhythmic. They sometimes feel like spasms. It makes me paranoid that she's getting herself stuck somewhere (I often feel that when she's lying transverse in my hips) or that she is getting caught in her cord. :nope: Earlier today my girlie did get a good set of hiccups going though.:cloud9: Those were slow, steady tics. DS got those all the time but his were more violent. He had them really bad as a newborn too.

My little girlie still does loads of flips too. Right now her head is in my ribs and I can feel her feet tapping against my opposite hip bone. That seems to be her target of choice these days. at least it's not my cervix anymore. :wacko:

DS was born 40+4 so if she comes about the same point in the pregnancy, that would put her birthday at June 2 thereabouts.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Another night of stomach cramps and being sick :( I hate this :( 

Ava came at 42 weeks exactly! So if that happens she/he will be here may 21st which is my birthday lol


----------



## mayb_baby

If this little man comes at the same time as michael he'll be here on May 5th


----------



## gaves99

She finally had her first hiccups. Someone the other day said to me, trust me you'll know! It was so obviously and actually had me laughing. Of course it was 4 am though!!

My best friend and her hubby, the god parents, were here for the day yesterday. They delivered lots of treats!!! DH is away so happy to surprise him with a TON done. Her 3 year old is so excited to pass her things along to the baby and though so would now just pop out of my belly. Very upset she has to wait a few more weeks to meet her! The shower is next weekend so can't wait to have the bedding and necessities here as well. Looking forward to see DH reaction when he gets home!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emalou90

Oh gaves your cot/crib is beautiful :)
Wish we had posh ones like that in the UK


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Lovely cot gaves99!

Starting to really feel the weight of this lil girl now. Only 6.5 weeks left now. 

Really off that I know she's big and definitely heavy but my bump is still easily mistaken for flab when I wear a baggy jumper.


----------



## gaves99

I'm spoiled by my BFF with this one.. Her mom
Had it imported from Italy!! It is an amazing crib!! Even has a storage drawer at he bottom! I owe her huge and this little girl is very lucky already to her her as a god mother!!!


----------



## Rosie06

Growth scan in the morning :D will be interesting to see how much bigger he has got :O was estimated 4lbs 2 half weeks ago cant wait to see how much more chubby his cheeks have got lol!

im pretty sure i lost some of my mucus plug this morning too, feel so much pressure down low too at the minute too, have been having some quite strong braxton hicks this last 2 weeks or so, all new to me never had any thing like this with DD x


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> Another night of stomach cramps and being sick :( I hate this :(
> 
> Ava came at 42 weeks exactly! So if that happens she/he will be here may 21st which is my birthday lol

is it a bug youve picked up? hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've been to the doctors like 3 times about it :( first it was reflux then it was just "stretching" now it's something to do with digesting food where the baby is bleughhhh


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Anyone find the birthing balls any good? I have one, I sit, do figure 8s, bounce a bit but I get no real muscle ache relief or anything from it.

Am I going something wrong?


----------



## Rosie06

ive had mine out this last week ( i put my back out last weeked bending down to get something :wacko: ) ive found it does help a bit that along with getting DH to do a massage every night and my hot water bottle! you do need to make sure that its the right size though for you ive just got a gym ball not the proper pregnancy one essentially the same thing! x


----------



## emalou90

Actually made a massive mistake last night.
Laid flat on the floor thinking it might help my back, OH made me laugh, my back clicks causing pain, I rolled over through the pain onto my side, still laughing.

Needless to say I've hurt myself somehow!! :rofl:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I suppose it could be too small I just bought a large gym ball from sports direct so not sure how big it actually is. I'm 5ft 8in, when I sit on it my knees are at a right angle to my hips is that right?


----------



## Lilly12

Your knees should be lower than your hips for it to be the right position on a birthing ball. 
This way baby can get in position


----------



## bumpin2012

I never found birthing balls helpful... I generally rely on heat for my aches.

Good luck at your scan Rosie! I've been losing bits of plug, and having tons of BH. My Dr said it's nothing to worry about, as long as they go away with rest.

hope you feel better Hannah. I find I feel really nauseated over a few days when baby seems to be having a growth spurt.


----------



## emalou90

I never lost any plug with DD.
This time I've been losing "globs" of discharge.. is that basically what it is?
Along with discharge being slimy, gross.


----------



## Rosie06

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I suppose it could be too small I just bought a large gym ball from sports direct so not sure how big it actually is. I'm 5ft 8in, when I sit on it my knees are at a right angle to my hips is that right?


i believe your knees are meant to be lower than your hips, im 5ft 7inc and had to get a slightly bigger one than the standard size,




bumpin2012 said:


> I never found birthing balls helpful... I generally rely on heat for my aches.
> 
> Good luck at your scan Rosie! I've been losing bits of plug, and having tons of BH. My Dr said it's nothing to worry about, as long as they go away with rest.
> 
> hope you feel better Hannah. I find I feel really nauseated over a few days when baby seems to be having a growth spurt.

thanks ill be sure to update on how huge he is lol yeah they tend to go when i sit down and rest! 



emalou90 said:


> I never lost any plug with DD.
> This time I've been losing "globs" of discharge.. is that basically what it is?
> Along with discharge being slimy, gross.

i never either with DD but yeah its like bbig globs lol sometimes it can be blood stained too.

ive noticed the last 2 days ive been stood doing a tonn of ironing and by the end of it my ankles are so so puffy oh the joys of pregnancy!!!


----------



## stargazer0726

I'm hoping for an April baby, Dr said if my cervix was "favorable" dialated to a 2-3 she would let me be induced at 39 weeks which would be april 27. Keeping my fingers crossed! Super jealous that many of you are getting growth scans, the last scan I had was at 28 weeks and they said I didn't need any more. I feel like this baby has to be HUGE because I feel him kicking everywhere at the same time. I can feel his butt push up on one rib and him kicking and punching at the same time. Also, his kicks already hurt, bad. I am a little afraid how much they are going to hurt as he continues to get bigger and stronger.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Woke up this morning to a very hard belly. She was shifting about all night so looks like she's found a new position.


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Woke up this morning to a very hard belly. She was shifting about all night so looks like she's found a new position.

Hopefully a better behaved position! Unlike mine, she's moving lots, but her head is wedged in my ribs most of the time :dohh:


Though bit concerned about my period pain type aches, they are really low, can bums engage? :haha:
:shrug: probably nothing. We'll see!


----------



## mayb_baby

My little guy has flipped and is now head down :)
At my scan today 34+3 we saw his head is engaged, EW is 6lb 3oz, Placenta is no longer blocking his exit.
So all is looking well, he's measuring 35+6 but were keeping my dates


----------



## emalou90

That's great!! xx


----------



## Starry Night

Yay to baby flipping!

Mine is still doing somersaults. Last night she did 4 or 5 in a row and it really hurt. It's like a big grinding sensation followed by a giant pop.


----------



## Starry Night

emalou90 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to a very hard belly. She was shifting about all night so looks like she's found a new position.
> 
> Hopefully a better behaved position! Unlike mine, she's moving lots, but her head is wedged in my ribs most of the time :dohh:
> 
> 
> Though bit concerned about my period pain type aches, they are really low, can bums engage? :haha:
> :shrug: probably nothing. We'll see!Click to expand...

I get a lot of period-type pains too. I usually get a bowel movement or bad gas afterwards. I do have IBS and those cramps feel very, very similar to period pains. Also, I think baby is kicking my intestines and she still loves to sit low. Freaks me out though. I'm still at the point where it is way, way too early for her to come without there being serious issues.


----------



## x__amour

Well, I've been pretty comfortable for the most part recently but I'm definitely starting to feel baby now. Officially starting to wobble, lol. :haha:

I'm going to try really hard the next few weeks to keep on top of everything at home such as laundry, up keep, etc. I definitely don't want to go into labor and come home to a cluttered house! 

My parents bought us the Pack 'n Play so we now have all our big items. Just need some bottles, pacifiers, mittens, socks and we should be good to go.

I went to a friend's fundraiser the other day and raffled to win a big 3D/4D ultrasound but didn't win. The person who did win though decided to donate it me, it was so sweet. Have to get that done ASAP.

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow! Mayb_baby! Looks like he's gonna be a bruiser! G was estimated 6lbs, 6 oz at 39 weeks!

Emalou - Bums can definitely engage! Its starting to sound like baby is getting settled in for the long haul!

Glad your still feeling well x_amour!

I can feel this one TRYING to come out of transverse... She's not succeeding. My hip bones feel bruised from all the kicking and head butting. My dr is going to do an U/S on April 1, so we will see what is happening with this little one! Im hoping she finds a way to flip SOON!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm guessing he'll be 8lb something lol xx


----------



## emalou90

I hope your baby moves into a good position too bumpin!!

I'm not so sure what's going on with mine, cramps have stopped so that's good.
I'm getting kicked on my left side but also in the middle and on the right?! Weird. 
I have no idea what baby is doing in there, but she seems happy as Larry.

So today I finally had enough, I brought my maternity leave forward two weeks and will spend the next two weeks off "sick" so that's it for me! Thankfully. I can't concentrate at work, I've been feeling so very under the weather this weekend and the last thing they need is me making mistakes, it's better for everyone if I'm just finished now. :thumbup:

Plan for this week, finish getting things like nursing bras/toiletries for my hospital bag AND a changing bag for baby, *eyes up pink lining range* :haha: 

Anyone else pretty much sorted for bubs now? x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I wish I could start mat leave now but it's still too early and I want as much time with baby as poss. Only 5.5 weeks left till I'm outta there!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Maybe_bayb - That's exciting! I'm sure you're felling happy about baby flipping! 

This may have been asked already, but does baby measuring ahead coincide with baby coming early?

For all of you ladies getting the big kicks, I feel your pain! I don't know what to think anymore. I was thinking my little man flipped and was head down because of the type of pressure I was feeling on my cervix, but now I have no clue. Is there a way to tell the difference between, punching, kicking, and head butting? Mine are always in different places, too. I think he is messing with me:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

We had our 34 weeks growth scan today and Jayden's current estimated weight is 5lbs 12 oz! I'm sure the sonographer said that he was head down though so that's great if he is! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm glad everyone doing well :kiss: 

Not long till my scan! Getting excited now :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My lil Lexi loves Beyoncé so might have to add a few songs to my labour playlist. Every single time a Beyoncé song comes on the radio or tv she goes wild!!


----------



## Rosie06

well had my scan today 4 hours i was at hospital for because the clinic was so busy poor DD ended up falling asleep cuddled in with me :/

it was one of the best scans ive had at the hospital, hes normally always been asleep but he was wide awake and full of it! opening his mouth as wide as he could to try and fit his fist in, sticking his tongue out licking his feet! AND he has tonnes of hair you could see it floating about in the water sonographer said its proberbly the most hair shes seen on a 33 week baby lol, got me paranoid ill be giving birth to a little monkel :dohh::haha:
 
I had a long appt with consultant too, i compiled a list of questions to ask last night to help me make my decision on whether to go for vbac or elcs, ive decided to go with a booked section so ive been booked in as it stands at the minute for the 1st may, they wanted me to be 39 weeks because before this i would need to be given steriods and because i have GD and im on insulin i would then need to be in hospital for 48 hours having my blood sugars monitored pretty much constantly, i do feel a little bit sad that ill never experience labour or contractions at all, not unless by some miracle this little man decides to make an appearance before 1st May which i pretty much doubt!!! 



Excalibur said:


> We had our 34 weeks growth scan today and Jayden's current estimated weight is 5lbs 12 oz! I'm sure the sonographer said that he was head down though so that's great if he is! :)


Wow thats a good weight! wonder how big he will be born! x



Wannabe Mommy said:


> My lil Lexi loves Beyoncé so might have to add a few songs to my labour playlist. Every single time a Beyoncé song comes on the radio or tv she goes wild!!

thats so cute! i remember DD was quite partial to adele will always remember when i was getting prepped for my section she was playing in the background and when she was a newborn you could guarantee if it came on the radio when we were in the car it would always settle her lol!




mayb_baby said:


> My little guy has flipped and is now head down :)
> At my scan today 34+3 we saw his head is engaged, EW is 6lb 3oz, Placenta is no longer blocking his exit.
> So all is looking well, he's measuring 35+6 but were keeping my dates

great news that hes flipped and great size too!



emalou90 said:


> I hope your baby moves into a good position too bumpin!!
> 
> I'm not so sure what's going on with mine, cramps have stopped so that's good.
> I'm getting kicked on my left side but also in the middle and on the right?! Weird.
> I have no idea what baby is doing in there, but she seems happy as Larry.
> 
> So today I finally had enough, I brought my maternity leave forward two weeks and will spend the next two weeks off "sick" so that's it for me! Thankfully. I can't concentrate at work, I've been feeling so very under the weather this weekend and the last thing they need is me making mistakes, it's better for everyone if I'm just finished now. :thumbup:
> 
> Plan for this week, finish getting things like nursing bras/toiletries for my hospital bag AND a changing bag for baby, *eyes up pink lining range* :haha:
> 
> Anyone else pretty much sorted for bubs now? x

i dont blame you i finished work at 30 weeks mainly because i had 5 weeks hols to take before my mat leave starts its been lovely spending time with DD and been able to take it that little bit easier and not have the stress of work to worry about too, enjoy your time of!!! 

ps there was some offers on the bounty site for the pink lining bags! not that im trying to tempt you in anyway! cant wait to use mine ;) x


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs.stefka said:


> Maybe_bayb - That's exciting! I'm sure you're felling happy about baby flipping!
> 
> This may have been asked already, but does baby measuring ahead coincide with baby coming early?
> 
> For all of you ladies getting the big kicks, I feel your pain! I don't know what to think anymore. I was thinking my little man flipped and was head down because of the type of pressure I was feeling on my cervix, but now I have no clue. Is there a way to tell the difference between, punching, kicking, and head butting? Mine are always in different places, too. I think he is messing with me:haha:

I think head butts are more solid of an impact. I also tend to see a lump pushing out when she's heat-butting me. When I cup her head she will kick on the opposite side so that's one way I can tell. And punches tend to be lighter than kicks (sometimes I get them at the same time so that helps me separate the two). With her kicks I can almost picture her coiling up her legs and then launching them out like a jack rabbit. I've also felt her running her hand along my stomach. It felt really feathery. 

A lot of it is also educated guesses. Sometimes I could be wrong about what I'm feeling.

Rosie - glad your scan went well! And try not to stress too much about your decision. You have put a lot of thought into it and are trying to do what is best for you and your baby. :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Emalou, I'd say baby is back to back, so you feel a leg on each side (froggy style) and hands in the middle

Glad everyone's scans have been good!

Rosie, you made a that makes you comfortable, and that's the important thing :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Mrs stefka: I try and visualize what COULD be in the location of the movements. I find where baby's heartbeat is the loudest on Doppler, and guess that is back/chest for me it's to the left of my belly button. So the moments to the left of that, I assume is the head. Anything above/below the heartbeat I would say are fists/elbows and the movements to the right of my bellybutton, or at my right hip are feet/knees. I've read that in general, where you feel the majority of movements, are generally feet/knees. 

Spinningbabies.com has some info on determining baby's position.


----------



## emalou90

Rosie - £34 for a tote On precious little one ;-) bargains to be had!!

Bumpin - it's so hard to tell!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just been for my whopping couch vaccine so that's one less thing to do.

My boobs are huge today and pretty sure I had a few BHs last night.

Pregnancy sure makes you see your body in a whole new way.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

emalou90 said:


> Rosie - £34 for a tote On precious little one ;-) bargains to be had!!
> 
> Bumpin - it's so hard to tell!

I'm gonna be potentially stupid and try to make my own changing bag. Have made a few bags in the past but this will have a lot more zips, pockets and compartments than I've used before.

Pattern should be arriving in the post soon so gonna make a start this weekend .


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Just been for my whopping couch vaccine so that's one less thing to do.
> 
> My boobs are huge today and pretty sure I had a few BHs last night.
> 
> Pregnancy sure makes you see your body in a whole new way.

I have mine on Thursday. :thumbup: 
Hope your arm isn't too sore :hugs:
My boobs seem to have had a growth spurt, not sure about baby :haha:
I'm not a massive, body loving person BUT during pregnancy I enjoy the shapes.



Wannabe Mommy said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Rosie - £34 for a tote On precious little one ;-) bargains to be had!!
> 
> Bumpin - it's so hard to tell!
> 
> I'm gonna be potentially stupid and try to make my own changing bag. Have made a few bags in the past but this will have a lot more zips, pockets and compartments than I've used before.
> 
> Pattern should be arriving in the post soon so gonna make a start this weekend .Click to expand...

You are brave! Hope your sewing is up to par :haha:
The amount of stuff I used to shove in my changing bag was ridiculous, especially on a weekend away etc.
The good thing about making your own is being able to add in extra pockets for things!


----------



## gaves99

Does anyone know about taking melatonin while pregnant? Has a Dr ever said yes or no to taking the vitamin??


----------



## x__amour

gaves99 said:


> Does anyone know about taking melatonin while pregnant? Has a Dr ever said yes or no to taking the vitamin??

Melatonin is not considered safe for pregnancy even though it's "natural". If you are having sleeping problems, you can take diphenhydramine and doxylamine. :flow:


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Just been for my whopping couch vaccine so that's one less thing to do.
> 
> My boobs are huge today and pretty sure I had a few BHs last night.
> 
> Pregnancy sure makes you see your body in a whole new way.
> 
> I have mine on Thursday. :thumbup:
> Hope your arm isn't too sore :hugs:
> My boobs seem to have had a growth spurt, not sure about baby :haha:
> I'm not a massive, body loving person BUT during pregnancy I enjoy the shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Rosie - £34 for a tote On precious little one ;-) bargains to be had!!
> 
> Bumpin - it's so hard to tell!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna be potentially stupid and try to make my own changing bag. Have made a few bags in the past but this will have a lot more zips, pockets and compartments than I've used before.
> 
> Pattern should be arriving in the post soon so gonna make a start this weekend .Click to expand...
> 
> You are brave! Hope your sewing is up to par :haha:
> The amount of stuff I used to shove in my changing bag was ridiculous, especially on a weekend away etc.
> The good thing about making your own is being able to add in extra pockets for things!Click to expand...

totally just reminded me to book mine! off on the phone i go x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I bought mine from precious little ones! ;) I think mine was £39 for the navy blue bow, not so plain Jane bag! And love love it :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy 33 weeks- have a stomach flu! :( didn't get it 2 weeks ago when both DH and G were puking everywhere... no, I get it when no one around me is sick... here I thought I had escaped it. Thankfully I have zofran on hand


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy 33 weeks- have a stomach flu! :( didn't get it 2 weeks ago when both DH and G were puking everywhere... no, I get it when no one around me is sick... here I thought I had escaped it. Thankfully I have zofran on hand


----------



## emalou90

Oh no feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thanks Starry/Bumpin! 

Jack is still breach. I guess it is the head I'm feeling in my ribs!I go back for my growth scan on the 8th, so hopefully my little guy decides to flip flop. If he hasn't switched to head down by 36 weeks, my doctor said they were going to try and manually flip him from the outside. Has anyone had this done before? Sounds a little crazy! If that doesn't work, I'm having a scheduled C-section I guess!

On a lighter note, I managed to get ALL baby stuff washed and folded and put away yesterday. I don't know why that was stressing me out so much, haha. At least he will have clean sheets, blankets, and clothes when he gets here in 9 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Pregnancy alone is hard enough...Feel better soon Bumpin!


----------



## Rosie06

bumpin hope you feel better soon its hard work been pregnant at the best of times let alone been ill aswell and having a LO to look after too xx

My DD starts school nursery tomorrow 5 afternoons a week im going to be a hormonal mess tomorrow i cried at the weekend ironing her uniform :cry: going to miss her so much :cry:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

That's rough, Rosie :( The good news is that they always have a lot of fun when they start a school and meet new friends. Still hard on the mom though...


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Glad to hear that you had a great scan and that's amazing that you could see babies hear floating around! 

Fab news that you have a date booked for your C-Section, how exciting! 

I did ask the Consultant if he could give me a rough estimated weight at birth and we came up with that he might actually weigh less than Tyler did or somewhere similar, I guess only time will tell :D xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Been playing a variety of songs to my bump to see what makes her react. So far I'm very impressed with her taste in music. She likes Beyoncé, Wednesday 13, system of a down and guns n roses :D


----------



## Rosie06

i have no idea what this baby is doing today bit ive literally every half an hour needed to go and pee!!!!

Excalibur im scared to ask how big they think he might be i do know he has very chubby cheeks though!

mrs stefka she is so so excited to go and has made me get all her uniform out tonight before bed along with matching bobble and hair bow! shes such a girly girl!

wannabe what good taste she has!x


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks ladies. DH has been home today and managing G just fine. I've been basically in bed all day. Starting to feel a bit more human, so hopefully this is a short lived bug. I'm so glad daddy can parent alone. I think it would be so much worse if he couldn't.


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin - sorry you're sick. I had a stomach bug about 2 weeks ago. It was rough. I"m glad you have an OH willing to help out with LO. My dh has really picked up the slack too. I'm starting to feel badly!

For the second-time (or more) moms: have you felt your baby's head engage yet? Until a few days ago my baby was all over the place but I've suddenly felt this 'drop' and I feel like I'm pinching a brick in between my legs. Sometimes it feels so heavy I can't stand up straight. Sometimes I'll feel a big wiggle and twist, then a lightening and she is back to flipping around and then I feel the drop again as soon as I'm walking around and the brick-between-the-legs starts up again. Getting period-like pains too but no actual cramps/contractions. I'm hoping it's just baby goofing off. It's way too early for her to be coming! I think DS engaged about a month before the due date. Even 4 weeks from now is too early.


----------



## x__amour

Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/image_zpsb472ed16.jpg
Haven't done a bump picture in a while! 34+2. <3


----------



## Lilly12

Cute bump :)

Second babies can drop quite early , I've read online babies dropping at 31,32 weeks and not being born until 40!
I read about it since my DH said my belly looked like it had dropped some and I have been having to pee more as well, more pressure down there.
But I doubt she's dropped completely cause I still feel her in my ribs everyday with her butt and legs and my bump isn't that low yet :)


----------



## nic18

4am and wide awake :shock:!
Bubs won't stop moving and I can't stop peeing :(!
6 weeks to go :), honestly can't go fast enough!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 34 weeks nic :) and to me too!:kiss:


----------



## Starry Night

Lilly12 said:


> Cute bump :)
> 
> Second babies can drop quite early , I've read online babies dropping at 31,32 weeks and not being born until 40!
> I read about it since my DH said my belly looked like it had dropped some and I have been having to pee more as well, more pressure down there.
> But I doubt she's dropped completely cause I still feel her in my ribs everyday with her butt and legs and my bump isn't that low yet :)

This makes me feel better. And my little one has moved again. I guess she is still just playing. She really is a little minx! :loopy: She seems to be going head down now though. I see my OB today so I can talk about it with her.


----------



## emalou90

Happy 33 weeks to me and magic :hugs:


49 days... Or less.. Argh


----------



## nic18

Happy 34weeks Hannah!
Happy 33weeks zoey and emalou!


----------



## emalou90

Oh my gosh, hate to be gross but just had a quick shower and there was a glob of mucus on the shower floor... :sick:

Love pregnancy...


----------



## nic18

I also lost my first bit of plug this morning, gross!
Had midwife and baby boy is just sitting right on top of where he should be to be engaged! She reckons he'll be here within 4weeks :)!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I still can't believe what I'm reading when you all say, "6 weeks left". Seems so crazy that the baby's we have been talking about for the last 25+ weeks are going to be here that quickly!! 

Congrats to all of you 33/34 weekers!


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Stefka - those of us who are a bit late to the "May Baby Party" have 7 weeks until term so I guess things are getting closer for us too! I hope... ha ha

Congrats to the ladies who are nearly term. Less than a month. Wow.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

True! We aren't that far off Starry! 

I'm a little jealous of everyone that's so much closer, though. I am soooo ready to not be pregnant anymore. I feel absolutely huge! However, I also feel like there is so much I want to get done before baby gets here. I better get working on my long 'to-do' list!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I can't believe from tomorrow I'll be saying I have 5 weeks (and 6days to go) haha! 

Literally can't wait for end of term, my gorgeous girly and me so much fun things planned and my brother is even taking her to peppa pig world! And were going to bird world this weekend!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

So exciting!! Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned!

I'm not sure why I have been so impatient with this baby. I feel like time is dragging on, but in reality, this pregnancy has gone super fast up until this point. It could be the fact that I get a text, an email, or a call on a daily basis from friends and family asking how many weeks, or telling me how they can't wait until Jack is here. Thank goodness we are in the final stretch. It probably doesn't help that I saw his sweet face in 3D, either :)


----------



## x__amour

So... I am switching OB's 2 weeks from term. :dohh:

I found out through my local ICAN network that the current OB/GYN office I am seeing is *no longer doing VBACs*. My regular OB is out on medical leave because of the treatment for cancer and my replacement has started informing his patients that he nor anyone else in the practice will be doing VBACs. I guess this is because the hospital I'm supposed to be delivering at is requiring that the said OB is to be on the L&D floor at all times and the OBs are not consenting to that. It's a really confusing mess.

Through the local ICAN I found another practice that is a little further away that currently has THREE OBs that are more than willing to do VBACs. I called them and explained the situation and asked if they would take a late pregnancy transfer and they said they would! Also called insurance and asked if I could switch practices with no penalties and they said yes. 

So, currently in the process of getting all my records switched over. A little stressful but I think it'll be worth it!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Well, it's better that you found out now! Good for you for following up! I would have gone in to have my baby and been severely disappointed, haha.


----------



## mayb_baby

Mrs.stefka- I'm really impatient too, wish time would go by quicker lol but I think it's because I have been so uncomfortable and big for so long. 
It really has flown for me too when I think about it, I mean I have 5weeks and 1day left:shock: 

Shannon- Thank God you found out and can get things sorted now, I have everything crossed for your VBAC xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Glad you found all that out before you went into labour Amour! I've also got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Starry Night

I find it strange that they are so adamantly against VBACs in the States. Is suing really that huge a problem there that they can't get insured unless they take such a strict stance? I'm glad you found out now so you could make the switch. My SiL switched from an OB to a midwife at 37 weeks so these late changes can be made and work well. I had to switch OBs at 32 weeks with DS due to moving across the country. Not fun, but sometimes necessary.

afm - OB made me make my final decision in regards to VBAC and I decided to go ahead with it. She has been encouraging me to VBAC the whole time and I do think I should be able to do it. Personally, I get the feeling that whatever OB is on call when I do go into labour will make me get an emergency, but at least I will have tried. Our hospital also does inductions for VBAC but OB assured me they won't do one until 42 weeks.


----------



## stargazer0726

I find myself really waffling between wanting this pregnancy over and wanting to hold and snuggle my sweet baby boy and also, wanting this pregnancy to not end as it is (probably) the last time I will feel a baby moving and kicking inside of me, which I think is pretty cool!

Feeling very overwhelmed at the moment. I am taking this online class I need to renew my teaching license and the class goes until May 10. and of course my baby should be here end of April/beginning of May, I am working at a furious pace trying to get everything done before baby is done. I have all my weekly assignments done and now I need to start researching my big paper. I absolutely hate research papers so it all just feels really overwhelming right now.

I have also started cooking and doing meal prep for after baby comes. I am making two of everything I cook right now so that I have lots of meals in my freezer and am not having to be a mom to 2 school aged children and take care of a baby and make dinner


----------



## FleurDeMai

Fingers crossed for both of you who hoping for a VBAC!

Baby has finally turned on his head, I'm so relieved. I was starting to be worried that he would stay breech and I wouldn't be able to deliver with a midwife since they're not allowed to do breech births here.


----------



## Felix26

So many posts above to catch up on but everyone seems to be doing well. 

Fleur, I'm so glad your baby has turned. Fingers crossed my baby has, still 2 weeks until the scan so I've got time. 

Going to my 3rd antenatal class this morning, this week is about breastfeeding. Anybody here planning to breastfeed? Xx


----------



## emalou90

Fleur- great stuff! Glad baby have moved! 

Felix- I've got mine 16th April, so by then we'll both know what's going on, hate being in this limbo!
Yes I plan too, was successful with my DD but hoping to stick with it this time if I can and if not, well I know what I'm doing! :haha:


Got my whooping cough jab today. Boo.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Felix - yes, I'm planning to breastfeed. I've got my antenatal class on it soon as well... Today actually, if I'm not mistaken.

I've got a scan next week to check if baby has put on enough weight since last time. I hope he did, if not it'll mean I'll have to go back for yet another scan (I hate that the waiting time at that clinic) _and_ my chances of a birth outside the hospital will be lower. I look bigger than last week and baby feels heavier too, so there's still hope!


----------



## Felix26

FleurDeMai said:


> Felix - yes, I'm planning to breastfeed. I've got my antenatal class on it soon as well... Today actually, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I've got a scan next week to check if baby has put on enough weight since last time. I hope he did, if not it'll mean I'll have to go back for yet another scan (I hate that the waiting time at that clinic) _and_ my chances of a birth outside the hospital will be lower. I look bigger than last week and baby feels heavier too, so there's still hope!

Oh I hope so! These babies are enjoying making us worry so much, and they aren't even here yet.

I had a dream last night I was breastfeeding and had twins. But went to my grandmothers house and she had been bottle feeding them, and it was the brand I didn't want to use too. So in my dream I was crying and shouting, took my baby back and got my boobs out to feed lol. It really just tells me how much I want to breastfeed. If I can't, then I need to try expressing before going to bottles. For me that's right. I know people say not to feel like a failure if I can't breastfeed but I think I really will. And I can't help it.

Bit of a rant there, sorry x


----------



## maria2611

I'm planning to breastfeed, I'm desperate too. I had a dream last night that this baby wouldn't latch either :(


----------



## Felix26

maria2611 said:


> I'm planning to breastfeed, I'm desperate too. I had a dream last night that this baby wouldn't latch either :(

Something we seem to be fearing now, as the time is getting so close. I'm not planning to buy bottles or formula before hand, unless that seems a good idea? What's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## emalou90

I had a hard time trying to breast feed my DD, I got baffled with info at the hosp, "if baby is tired, wake it up, if baby does this, stop it, if you do this you can't do that" ugh it was infuriating. I just wanted to try and feed my baby as simply as possible.
I managed to do it all night with no intervention and she was sicky afterwards too, so I knew she got something.

In the morning I asked a midwife if I was doing it right, and she said "it shouldn't hurt, you're doing it wrong" and showed me many ways of trying to get her to latch properly.

Needless to say I then had massive self doubt as a FTM, lied, said she was feeding well and got discharged.
I tried to feed again at home but the words kept ringing in my head, ended up in tears and gave up. Someone bought us a tin of formula and I had already got a few bottles because I wanted to express, but we made a bottle up and never went back. I felt defeated and sad and like a failure!!

Over time it was easier and the fact my baby was fed and happy, I then stopped caring about not breast feeding.

This time I've got the same bottles (new ones) and a tin of formula but using a different hospital who really push and help breast feeding, so hopefully I won't need it :thumbup:

So that's what I'm doing. :haha: essay.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Mayb_baby - Omg. Seriously. 5 weeks!!? That will fly by. Exciting how close you are!

Starry - I hope you get your VBAC. Why can't doctors start listening to what the mother want more often and at least taking that into consideration? Also, if the do induce, why in the world do they let it go to 42 weeks? You'll have a XL baby on your hands then...

Stargazer - The amount of things you are taking on is very impressive. I don't know how you are managing Kids, classes and double dinners. By the time I get home from work each night and get my kiddo settled, I'm so tired my eyes are crossing!!

Fleur - Is your baby measuring too small? Are the doctors worried about something?

Felix- I am definitely going to give breastfeeding a go this time around. I tried with my daughter, but she didn't want to latch on. Eventually, we were forced into bottle feeding. I personally think you should have at least 1-2 bottles and some formula on hand _just in case_. I have all my breastfeeding gear ready to go, but also got some bottles as a back up. You can also switch between bottle and breastfeeding so OH can help with feedings. I'm probably going to put that into effect. :)


----------



## x__amour

Felix26 said:


> What's everyone else doing? Xx

I'll buy a few bottles and a small can of formula prior just in case. 

Sometimes pregnancy is such a lose/lose situation. I have terrible heartburn at night, no matter how many antiacids I take, and the only way to relieve it is to sleep angled up. If I do that, then I wake up in horribly sore all over. Wah. :(


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I feel your pain on that one! Heartburn can ruin a good nights sleep quickly. I can't hardly wait to be able to sleep on my stomach again. When you look at the big picture, it's the little things that matter :) Hope it eases up, even if only for one night of quality sleep.


----------



## emalou90

I'm looking forward to sleeping on my tummy!!! I'm such a tummy sleeper.
And, napping in the day while Amelia's busy with daddy or being quiet!! :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'm planning to breastfeed too, won't be buying any bottles or formula in advance but we have a co op and 24 hr asda within walking distance so if things get desperate I'll send DH out for some.


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I'm planning to breastfeed too, won't be buying any bottles or formula in advance but we have a co op and 24 hr asda within walking distance so if things get desperate I'll send DH out for some.

You can always grab a box full of ready mades too - makes it easier for OH :haha:


----------



## nic18

I'm aiming to breastfeed but hoping to express so OH can help with feeds to :)
Ah don't get me started on heartburn, I can't seem to get rid of it :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm planning to breastfed xxx


----------



## gaves99

Feeling SO rough these few days. Feeling huge and tight all the time. I think her butt is currently up in my ribs and its super uncomfortable sitting, which is my job 10 (11) hours a day!! Yesterday I went to lay in bed an hour hoping to not get busted. Im tired, I am super cranky/emotional again, heartburn is killer and just plain achey. 45 days to go!!!

With DH not back to work yet from his Jan lay off, my getting denied short term disability for pre-existing condition, and NOW denied for emergency PTO shared donation from my company since preg is NOT an unforseen circumstance.. I am REALLY stressing about what we are going to do. 12 weeks off and I only have 15 days of PTO to use.

At least we have the shower this weekend. SO excited for that on Sunday and something to look forward to. Trying to schedule a pregnancy massage and pedicure etc to attempt to relax more.


----------



## bumpin2012

I'd like to breast feed. My previous experience was a night mare, that I refuse to repeat. I have bottles and formula ready, just a bit of liquid stuff, just in case. If you don't have easy access to formula at any time of day, I recommend having it on hand. 

My only bit of advice. Don't be foolish like me. If it's not working, your not a failure. I beat myself up so badly over it, I ruined the first 6 weeks of my relationship with my child. Those weeks should be about loving and snuggling that sweet little being, and all I remember is anger, sadness and resentment towards my boy, because he refused to latch, and cried every time I tried to feed him. It took months to form an attachment, and over a year to be able to talk about breastfeeding without feeling guilty. Formula will not ruin your baby. My child was a thousand times happier and healthier on formula than he ever was on breastmilk. 

It's not easy. I hope that everyone here can be successful with it :)


----------



## Starry Night

My experience was similar to bumpin's though I quit even sooner. My son hadn't peed in 2 days in spite of hour-long-plus nursing sessions every 2 hours (so 45 minute breaks in between) and I was so resentful towards him and got panic attacks every time another feed came around. I even pumped for 1/2 hour after each feed so my life revolved around feeding and I STILL was only able to get 30mL pumped a day and after a week it was done to 5mL. So yeah....supply was definitely an issue.

I'm worried supply will be an issue again. I'm starting to get some colostrum already but when I hand-express I only get a few bubbles. I know it's early yet but that's what happened with my DS. I noticed that formula is on sale for $10 at our grocery store so am tempted to pick up a canister as those type of prices are super rare....

But I definitely would like to breast feed. Seems easier and cheaper. Bottle feeding is definitely not a cop out as it's so pricey and such an annoying hassle! It does work though.


----------



## maria2611

Sounds exactly like me bumpin!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Aww bless, I'm sure he won't be that big :hugs:

Amour - Lovely bump pic :D 

Hannah & Nic - Happy 34 weeks for yesterday :happydance: 

Emalou & Magic - Happy 33 weeks for yesterday :dance: 

I'm hoping to breastfeed, I managed to breastfeed Tyler for 2 weeks but with him being such a big baby and also having a tongue tie, we had to move to formula and I felt ever so guilty, I actually cried because I had to give breastfeeding up! Tyler was so much happier on Formula though :cloud9:


----------



## emalou90

Argh! Hiccups with breech baby, I've been feeling hiccups everyday up high near my ribs (where head would be)

Tonight they are so so low... AND I'm getting movements near my pubic bone, which I haven't before.

Eek hope baby has moved


----------



## Rosie06

Eeeeek 5 weeks today and i should be having cuddles with my squishy new born little man!!!:cloud9:

ha ha excalibur! my mum predicts 9lbs and thats a week early lol!

I do intend to breastfeed again i tried with DD but only lasted around 2 weeks she wasnt latching properly and would feed for an hour and half at a time every 2 hours there was no relief, it wasnt till she was over a year old we found out she had liptie something that doesnt tend to get picked up upon, this time ive bought no bottles no formula as i think because i had them in the house i gave up easier and i have to say to this day its one of my biggest regrets and i wish i had perverveared with it! so i am going to give it my best shot this time plus i feel much more informed this time and know more what to look for and to know not to be afraid to ask for help!

emalou fingers crossed baby has done a flip for you!!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Mrs.stefka said:


> Fleur - Is your baby measuring too small? Are the doctors worried about something?

The midwives aren't worried. They know my family specialises in tiny, healthy babies :haha: All they care about is that baby keeps growing. The doctor I've seen at the hospital, on the other hand, is not happy. Says baby is too small and "that can't be a good thing". Everything else, brain size, heartbeat, etc. is perfect. She couldn't explain why she thought it was a bad thing that my son, like everybody in the family, isn't a big one.



Felix26 said:


> maria2611 said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning to breastfeed, I'm desperate too. I had a dream last night that this baby wouldn't latch either :(
> 
> Something we seem to be fearing now, as the time is getting so close. I'm not planning to buy bottles or formula before hand, unless that seems a good idea? What's everyone else doing? XxClick to expand...

I'm having those dreams too :(
Had one last night, and when I woke up I asked my OH when was the antenatal class on breastfeeding (he has the dates on his phone). Turns out it was last Tuesday, so I missed it and next class on BF is after my due date so there's no hope I will be able to attend it. I started crying because of course I'm very emotional and breasfeeding is important to me, and it led to a fight! Such a lovely way to wake up :/


----------



## mayb_baby

Promise I will read and catch up:flower:

I have been in so much pain today/tonight, I have started getting contractions (braxton hicks I guess as they come and go but are lasting 2-3mins) in my back again like Michael.
No tummy tightenings just that crippling sensation in my back that gets worse if you sit or lay down.
I'm scared this means I will have another back labour as it was so tiring, I couldn't sit or lay down for 2 days I walked or sat on a birthing ball.

The pains are coming every 20mins or so ATM but they were the same last night and stopped.
I had these pains a week before labour and all through labour.
They are dead strong and I can't sit/lie down with them.
A birthing ball helped me with michael as I could sit with no pressure, would it be ok to use it now?

I had diarrhoea a few days ago put it down to a bug, have had loads of discharge (but I have quite a bit anyway sorry for TMI) he feels so low.
I don't want to go any time soon as I'm only 35weeks tomorrow and we are far from prepare, what else could I do to ease it but not bring on labour?X


----------



## bumpin2012

Mayb_baby, I've always found a nice hot bath helped... but might be worth a call to your early labour unit? I don't know if they will try and stop it if it IS the start, but at least they can give you better direction. 

I've also read that doing "child's pose" a few times a day can help rotate a sunny side up baby. I really find child's pose in the shower with the water directed at my lower back comforting.


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm in the bath now, I'm going to give EPU a call and ask to see what they say

stargazer- You sound so organised compared to me, I&#8217;m a week late with an assignment. 
Fleur- Glad baby has turned and I hope baby has gained the weight needed. 
Felix- I&#8217;m planning to try and breastfeed. 
Shannon- Heartburn has me sleeping almost upright too, I&#8217;m sick of rennies and milk :hugs:
emalou- Fingers crossed that baby has moved, that was my indication baby had flipped his hiccups were really low.


----------



## emalou90

Hope your tightening have eased up now sweet :hugs: let us know xx


----------



## Felix26

FleurDeMai said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> Fleur - Is your baby measuring too small? Are the doctors worried about something?
> 
> The midwives aren't worried. They know my family specialises in tiny, healthy babies :haha: All they care about is that baby keeps growing. The doctor I've seen at the hospital, on the other hand, is not happy. Says baby is too small and "that can't be a good thing". Everything else, brain size, heartbeat, etc. is perfect. She couldn't explain why she thought it was a bad thing that my son, like everybody in the family, isn't a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria2611 said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning to breastfeed, I'm desperate too. I had a dream last night that this baby wouldn't latch either :(Click to expand...
> 
> Something we seem to be fearing now, as the time is getting so close. I'm not planning to buy bottles or formula before hand, unless that seems a good idea? What's everyone else doing? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm having those dreams too :(
> Had one last night, and when I woke up I asked my OH when was the antenatal class on breastfeeding (he has the dates on his phone). Turns out it was last Tuesday, so I missed it and next class on BF is after my due date so there's no hope I will be able to attend it. I started crying because of course I'm very emotional and breasfeeding is important to me, and it led to a fight! Such a lovely way to wake up :/Click to expand...

Not sure if you ment that you've actually missed the class in reality?
If you have, my midwife has recommended I go to the actuall breast feeding group, with new babies and mums, even before I get pregnant, to set up support links and have more of an idea what to do. Do they have these near you?


----------



## mayb_baby

I still have a dull ache in my back, never got to sleep until 3am but it's not as bad today.
It's not peaking the way they did last night x


----------



## Felix26

mayb_baby said:


> Promise I will read and catch up:flower:
> 
> I have been in so much pain today/tonight, I have started getting contractions (braxton hicks I guess as they come and go but are lasting 2-3mins) in my back again like Michael.
> No tummy tightenings just that crippling sensation in my back that gets worse if you sit or lay down.
> I'm scared this means I will have another back labour as it was so tiring, I couldn't sit or lay down for 2 days I walked or sat on a birthing ball.
> 
> The pains are coming every 20mins or so ATM but they were the same last night and stopped.
> I had these pains a week before labour and all through labour.
> They are dead strong and I can't sit/lie down with them.
> A birthing ball helped me with michael as I could sit with no pressure, would it be ok to use it now?
> 
> I had diarrhoea a few days ago put it down to a bug, have had loads of discharge (but I have quite a bit anyway sorry for TMI) he feels so low.
> I don't want to go any time soon as I'm only 35weeks tomorrow and we are far from prepare, what else could I do to ease it but not bring on labour?X

How are u feeling now? What did labour ward say? X


----------



## Felix26

Oh good. I've been having pains, period cramps on and off, and my usual Braxton hicks but last night and today I've felt a different pain in groin/ Lowe tummy area that is more intense and deeper. Like a dark pain, if that even makes sense. Luckily I have a midwife appointment in half an hour, I will ask her then xx


----------



## nic18

34+2 bump pic!

[URL=https://s872.photobucket.com/user/nhunter1995/media/DSC_0052_zpskcnm6zk4.jpg.html][IMG]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/DSC_0052_zpskcnm6zk4.jpg[/URL][


----------



## mamaduke

Just checking back in - I am team blue on May 7th :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Felix- labour ward said to take it easy and relax that they won't try and stop anything at this stage but it would be better to rest up and not to encourage it either.
If pain gets regular I'm to go in but it's not as bad today, so I'm thinking it was bad BH 
What did your MW say?


----------



## FleurDeMai

Felix26 said:


> Not sure if you ment that you've actually missed the class in reality?
> If you have, my midwife has recommended I go to the actuall breast feeding group, with new babies and mums, even before I get pregnant, to set up support links and have more of an idea what to do. Do they have these near you?

I missed the antenatal class that's offered by the birth center. They do have a breastfeeding group that meets at the midwife's office, and there's another one at the local health center, and I intend to go. I guess I'm so upset mainly because there's only one month to go and I do not feel sufficiently prepared.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Saw the MW today and got to hear lil misses heartbeat again. Everything looking good today she had a feel around and baby is in perfect position, head down, spine along my belly, not engaged yet but that's normal and she said even though US showed off the charts she doesn't feel big in her experience so to take the measurements they give with a pinch of salt.

All in all a good appt which is always nice.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Fleur - I'm not taking BF classes either. I was told to bring my pump to the hospital with me when I go into labor, and the nurses will walk me through the steps then and there. I have found that my friends are a great resource, too. I know for me personally, I don't absorb most of what I need to just by listening. I'm a very hands on person. I don't thinks it's possible to ever be 100% prepared, because just as soon as you think you're there, life throws a curveball. Just enjoy your pregnancy while it lasts, and try not to stress too much!:hugs:

Mayb_baby - Glad the pains have eased up. It could be BH for sure. My SIL had bad BH pains 2 weeks before giving birth, so it's definitely a possibility! I hope that's all it was. Keep us posted.

Cute baby bump Nic!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mayb_baby hope you manage to get lots of rest sweet! Xxx


----------



## nic18

mamaduke said:


> Just checking back in - I am team blue on May 7th :D

I'm due May 7th aswell with a boy!


----------



## emalou90

Hiccups low down again!
Also everytime she does big movements it hurts so muchhhhh


----------



## HannahGraceee

nic18 said:


> mamaduke said:
> 
> 
> Just checking back in - I am team blue on May 7th :D
> 
> I'm due May 7th aswell with a boy!Click to expand...

Does this mean may the 7th is a boy day? :haha: well shall see haha! I'm also May 7th with a surprise :kiss:


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - 5 weeks will soon fly by! Exciting! Ouch about your Mum predicting 9lbs though, especially 1 week early! :shock: 

Maybe_baby - I'm glad to hear that you are not in as much pain today :hugs:

Nic - Lovely bump pic! :D


----------



## Felix26

mayb_baby said:


> Felix- labour ward said to take it easy and relax that they won't try and stop anything at this stage but it would be better to rest up and not to encourage it either.
> If pain gets regular I'm to go in but it's not as bad today, so I'm thinking it was bad BH
> What did your MW say?

She said to keep an eye on it, because I've had period pains along with this pain. She did seem a little concerned but not overly. I have to keep an eye out for swelling, headaches and pain in upper bump cos my blood pressure was a little high. Baby is still breech. Will probably need the ecv, I'm more than likely heading for a c-section.


----------



## bumpin2012

Fleur, I don't think there is any way to be prepared to be a mama. They have this way off throwing all your preparation off balance. Sometimes I think it's best to be prepared to fly by the seat of your pants. Nothing I learned in the prenatal classes really made me ready to be a parent. Every day is a new learning experience, and you only have to survive 1 day at a time. You'll be great, because you have to be. And every day you get through, you feel a little more confident. Then something happens, a growth spurt, teething, sleep regressions, nursing strikes, illness... You start all over again. Some days are easy, some days you'll cry. But it's the best job I've ever had. Don't worry so much. You will figure it out add you. I promise!


----------



## x__amour

We had our 3D/4D ultrasound that was donated to us today! Baby is doing well! Head down and still the same sex, lol. Baby was a little stubborn, she/he liked their hand very much! Was sucking on his/her fingers the entire time. The tech managed to get some good shots though. :D


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304281_zpscadabc8d.jpg

Tori vs Baby #2.

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304282_zps51080a61.jpg

Profile.

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304286_zps3f604e0d.jpg

Kissie lips. :kiss:

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304287_zps3be7eea3.jpg

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304285_zps4e640eff.jpg

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304284_zps02a0dda6.jpg

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304283_zpse1ed1b1b.jpg

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304289_zps993a7f19.jpg

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/1304288_zps30554585.jpg


----------



## bumpin2012

Almost 34 weeks, and baby remains transverse... I'm fully prepared for a section. Not happy about it, but I've accepted that it's likely my fate. This baby does not want to move


----------



## mayb_baby

33 my baby was breech and turned at 34+3
:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

DH and I chose the "fly by the seat of our pants" parenting approach and it works fairly well. That does not mean we do not consult our son's doctor or info as we need it--we do! But we take issues as they come. Some basic prep is nice -- like how to change a diaper (if you don't already know) and some very basic BFing and FF'ing tips or how to give a squawking newborn a bath....more daunting than you'd expect! ha ha But it's been a blast figuring out who this little person is.

bumpin - I hope your LO turns soon. Has your doctor given you a timeline for the baby to turn? My OB won't even check my DD's position. She says it's not a concern until 37 weeks.


----------



## nic18

Shannon they pictures are lovely! Really can't wait to find out what your having :)!
My 3D pictures from my gender scan were at 16weeks and looked creepy :haha:!


----------



## bumpin2012

My Dr isn't concerned before 36 weeks. She did say that 2nd babies tend to flip later, but from what I've read, where baby is transverse, it's less likely than if baby were breech. So I will continue to wait, and hope, but really resigned to having a section. At least I may get to plan my baby's birth date...Lol


----------



## Starry Night

My baby also loves to go transverse but she does flip around too. She's breach right now...or was this evening....as I was feeling this lump in my ribs and kicks on my lower stomach. So uncomfy! This afternoon, while I was on the toilet, she went transverse and starting to jump and the ding-donging between her head and feet physically jolted me from side to side. I thought I was going to fall off the side of the toilet!

I do recall my SiL saying all 3 of her kids were transverse to the very end before finally flipping head down. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Went to cinema to see Captain America today, brilliant film but little miss apparently didn't like the noise so kicked me in the ribs and head butted my bladder non stop for 2.5 hours. Ow!!!

MIL has knitted a little hat and mitten set. Isn't is adorable

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/Mobile%20Uploads/892D6CE1-9142-4323-8AEA-9FA1571CE493_zpswse5k1bi.jpg


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy Mothers day to you UK ladies!


----------



## emalou90

Thanks bumpin


----------



## x__amour

Happy Mother's Day to all of you lovely UK mamas. :hugs:

I feel like garbage. :cry:

I've been having persistent pain underneath my right shoulder blade that has been getting increasingly worse. Now it's to the point of non-stop pain where Tylenol, heating pad and massages do nothing. I did some research and a lot of sites say it may be my gallbladder? I tried calling my new OB this morning and no one picked up so I called L&D and the triage nurse said that it's a pulled muscle and heat and Tylenol will take care of it and hung up but I am almost positive it's not a pulled muscle...

I just hurt all the time, I can't get comfortable at all. :cry:


----------



## emalou90

Hope you feel better soon amour.
Pulled muscles take forever to heal up and feel normal again! xx


----------



## nic18

Shannon that sounds terrible :(! hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wow that sounds horrible! Hope you feel better sweet xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Lovely scan pics! :cloud9: 

Hope you feel better soon, that sounds awful! :(

Happy Mother's Day to all us UK Mummy's <3


----------



## Felix26

Happy mothers day! Bump got me a card, and flowers. Lovely. Next mothers day we will have our babies. 
I'm on alert for pre eclampsia symptoms now, was admitted to hospital last night, been seeing flashing lights, slight headaches etc. But home now and just to keep an eye. All checks were ok x


----------



## Starry Night

x_amour - sounds horrendous. I hope it is just a pulled muscle. Is your OB's office open on a Sunday? Maybe they'll be open tomorrow and be willing to check you out.

Wannabe - what a cute set of hat and gloves! I'm sure your LO will look adorable in them.

Feeling pretty miserable myself. I've had another growth spurt the past few days. The size difference is very, very noticeable and now my feet have completely swelled up. Last Sunday I would wear my slip-on dress shoes to church and this week they were quite tight. Walking for more than 2 or 3 minutes puts me into quite a bit of pain. And I'm only 31 weeks!! How much bigger will I get? I had a big cry this afternoon. The hormones are becoming oppressive too.

Happy Mothers' Day to all the UK ladies! :flower:


----------



## bumpin2012

We went to visit our friends today, who had their little girl last night. She's SOOOOO TINY! I can't believe that my 'baby' will be 2 in just 5 short weeks, or that he was EVER that tiny (even though he was actually smaller!) Its amazing how much these tiny humans change in such a short period of time 

Mother's day is May 11 here, so I wonder if little miss will be making her entrance before, or after?

Amour, hope its just a strained ligament or something minor!

Felix, Also hoping things go well. Hopefully your peanut will agree to behave for a few more weeks yet!

Starrynight I feel like im already bigger than I was at 41 weeks with G, and its starting to freak me out how much more this bump/baby are going to grow! G was such a tiny peanut, that im now scared this one is going to be a BIG baby...


----------



## Starry Night

I still have a ways to go to catch up with the size of my full-term bump with DS. I was so crazy huge. I honestly got stares and double-takes everywhere I went. Yet he was only 6 1/2 pounds. So it lets me HOPE that this one is small as well. However, I had placenta issues with my son's pregnancy so it could be that he wasn't able to grow to his potential (at 25 weeks he had been in the 97th percentile but was born in the 40th). Right now I'm imagining a 15 pounder. LOL She sits so low that it feels that way.


----------



## Starry Night

Felix26 said:


> Happy mothers day! Bump got me a card, and flowers. Lovely. Next mothers day we will have our babies.
> I'm on alert for pre eclampsia symptoms now, was admitted to hospital last night, been seeing flashing lights, slight headaches etc. But home now and just to keep an eye. All checks were ok x

I'm glad things are OK. Hope that this was just a random blip and that pre eclampsia won't ever be an issue.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Felix - fingers crossed that it won't happen again.

Mother's Day being on May 11th here, I sure hope my baby will be there by then! That's past my due date and I'm already sick of being pregnant :haha:

I'm going for my second growth scan tomorrow.
Or should I say, today, as it's 2 in the morning. My sleep schedule is all messed up.
I'm a bit nervous. My belly had grown bigger last week, but now it's got back to the size it was two weeks ago! I wonder if that might be because baby is into position so he's not taking as much place "horizontally"...


----------



## emalou90

Ladies in the US and UK please help if you can..

I'm after kids line / cocalo - In The Woods items for my nursery
But I can only find the £49.99 set on amazon. Here

I'd really like the mobile! 

I've managed to find the laundry hamper/nappy stacker from Home Bargains here in the uk but they didn't do the cot bed set or anything :( so was a bit disappointed.
Does anyone know where I can source them from?
If you're in the US are they reasonably priced? Widely available?
In the UK, I'm not wanting to spend a fortune (some are priced ridiculously)

Tia xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Starry night, it's funny, as a lot of your first pregnancy sounds identical to mine. G was average sized misspregnancy, but only 12th percentile at birth. Also from placental issues...

Fleur, hopefully baby behaves!

Ema, I'll take a look at what I can find when I can get on a computer


----------



## emalou90

Thanks bumpin :hugs:

So no infection in my last urine sample (last week) just got the results today.
Does pre eclampsia show up as an infection? I don't think it does :shrug: but they were concerned because I've had constant protein increases each time. (Apart from my first three tests!)
I have another urine test on Friday along with BP check too, so we'll see what's going on and hopefully no pre e!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Felix - I sure hope it isn't pre-eclampsia!Keep us posted.

Amour - I hope the pain goes away soon. I know I had a horrible pulled muscle in my stomach a couple of months ago and nothing made it feel better but time. Sorry you are having to go through it!

AFM - I walked Ikea on Saturday and I haven't been the same since! Busy, busy weekend and now I'm swolllen all over!! I look a bit like an oompa loompa :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I have got to know how it's physically possible that I can go for a wee, make sure I'm completely finished and there's nothing left, leave the toilet and then 30 seconds later sneeze and wee myself a little. How????


----------



## FleurDeMai

Wannabe - You're not alone :haha:

Baby's growing well, I've got to go back in two weeks, but it's looking good and they should let me deliver at the birth center if the growth doesn't slow down!
Let's just hope that the commute will go better than it did today. I had to run to catch the bus and even then, the driver refused to let me in. Apparently it's a rule that passengers have to be there before the bus or else they can't get in. You'd think they'd have more consideration when the commuter is visibly pregnant, but no! If I had known, I wouldn't have run... it triggered painful contractions, I nearly puked from the effort, and now my entire body's sore.


----------



## x__amour

https://i61.tinypic.com/2zqrmg2.jpg

Received a nice surprise in the mail today! $60 worth of formula and $10 off in coupons. I love Enfamil formula, used it when BFing didn't work out with Tori. Hoping BFing works out longer this time but if not, it's nice to have these as back ups! :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Emalou: Is it only the mobile you are looking for?


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> Emalou: Is it only the mobile you are looking for?

Yes, I think so, I can order that cot bedding set quite easily, but don't want it without the pretty mobile :haha:


----------



## emalou90

x__amour said:


> https://i61.tinypic.com/2zqrmg2.jpg
> 
> Received a nice surprise in the mail today! $60 worth of formula and $10 off in coupons. I love Enfamil formula, used it when BFing didn't work out with Tori. Hoping BFing works out longer this time but if not, it's nice to have these as back ups! :D

That's so good!!
Government legislation here in the uk wouldn't allow this kind of "free" gift! 
They don't let us have any offers on newborn milks either :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

35week bump


Spoiler
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/35weeks4_zpsb47e1fc5.jpg


----------



## emalou90

Great bump sweetie!!


----------



## gaves99

Been MIA and EXHAUSTED for a few days. Lots to catch up on. Hope everyone is feeling great. Looks of perfect looking bump pictures!!

We had the baby shower on Sunday. WOW was that overwhelming. When we got everything home I just looked at the mound thinking we would never get through it. Luckily, yesterday was quiet with work and DH is OCD with getting stuff organized... so all is away!!! Clothes are gone through and organized by size. 0-3 is in hamper ready to be washed, 3-6 is folded and in bureau, 6-9 is in one bin upstairs, 9-12+ is in another. One bin of rattles and stuffed animals, another of bottles/binkies etc.

Changing table is set up and crib is mostly setup until we get the right sheets. We got 1000+ diapers too in all diff sizes! It was such an amazing day!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pile.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 6









crib.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









changing..jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Phantom

I am soooooooo tired. And baby isn't even here yet. I wake up every our or so to try and change positions because of the pain. Easier said than one when I have a 2 year old sleeping on my shoulder all night. How on Earth am I going to manage with 2 kids?


----------



## FleurDeMai

Beautiful bump, mayb_baby!

I'm going to have to talk to my midwife about the pain I'm experiencing right now. It looks suspiciously like SPD... Sure, it didn't help that I had to make huge physical efforts yesterday, but it's not the first time I'm feeling this way (although it's the first time it's that intense).


----------



## nic18

FleurDeMai said:


> Beautiful bump, mayb_baby!
> 
> I'm going to have to talk to my midwife about the pain I'm experiencing right now. It looks suspiciously like SPD... Sure, it didn't help that I had to make huge physical efforts yesterday, but it's not the first time I'm feeling this way (although it's the first time it's that intense).


I hope you don't have SPD! its awful :(!


----------



## emalou90

SPD sucks. Usually a good nights sleep helped mine settle, but now it does nothing.


----------



## gaves99

Can I ask a FTM naive question... what is SPD?? :shrug:


----------



## emalou90

not routinely called SPD anymore... <---


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

gaves99 said:


> Can I ask a FTM naive question... what is SPD?? :shrug:

It's pelvic girdle pain caused by pregnancy. Can affect hips thighs back etc 

As a FTM I had no idea either when I first saw so went on a google hunt. Very glad by the reports that I don't have it as it sound painful.


----------



## gaves99

Exactly! my hips and back hurt.. but doesnt sound as bad as this! OUCH

Next questions: what do you do about washing clothes/sheets etc? Do you use dryer sheets that are dye/perfume free?? I am reading that you shouldnt use it at all but you know the web is!


----------



## FleurDeMai

emalou90 said:


> SPD sucks. Usually a good nights sleep helped mine settle, but now it does nothing.

That's why I haven't done anything about it yet. Usually I'd do to bed and the next day I felt much better, but this morning it was worse than it was yesterday.

Right now baby is having a dance party and keeps bumping his head near my pubic bone :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My Minnie feels like it's going to fall off :(


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Mayb_baby - Adorable bump!!

Phanton - Where there's a will, there's a way! You got this. I'm having my second also :)


----------



## Lilly12

Look into dryer balls, they're all natural.
Dryer sheets are not good for you at all!


----------



## gaves99

My mom just came over with a few things... including dryer balls!!! Perfect timing.


----------



## Lilly12

yay :) I have 4 , bought them on Etsy.
they're made from wool.

Oh it's April , that means due NEXT MONTH!!
can't wait to get April out of the way.


----------



## Phantom

I'm starting to get frustrated with my MIL. She doesn't understand what SPD is and thinks its the same thing as the hip pain most women get during pregnancy. She keeps telling me "oh yeah I had that, its just your hips moving apart its not that bad." Um no, my pubic bone feels like its gonna shatter in a million pieces. Not the same. Maybe I'm just getting cranky cuz I want to see this baby. :blush:


----------



## emalou90

Oh phantom, don't bother trying to get any sympathy off people who brush off issues like SPD!
Anyone who has ever had it would never just say "ahhh nevermind!" Or something along those lines.

I now wake up everyday in pain, whereas earlier on in pregnancy it would only get worse in the evenings Xx


----------



## magicwhisper

my best friend who is pregnant has spd so i compleltly sympathize with all of you. It is horrible for her :hugs:


it was birthday yesterday and im 34 weeks today! ticker is head down so we must be getting close ;) :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

i think unless someone has suffered with SPD then they just simply have no idea how painful it actually is x

Quick question for you ladies, i know breathlessness in late pregnancy is fairly normal but im really struggling sometimes when i sit down it feels like my chest is been really crushed which i can undestand becaise he will be getting pushed upwards but when i lay down (on my sides) i get the same feeling its like i just cant get enough oxygen its a strange feeling to describe its been like this on and off for the last week, it does eventually go after i toss and turn all over but the feeling it gives is pretty horrible, anyone else get this?


----------



## mayb_baby

SPD has had me walking like a cripple from 16 weeks, it was ok earlier because if it wasn't aggravated I was ok to get on with things.
Now it's in full pain most of the time, getting out of bed or rolling over feels impossible.
I hate people who brush it off as nothing.


----------



## gaves99

Rosie06 said:


> i think unless someone has suffered with SPD then they just simply have no idea how painful it actually is x
> 
> Quick question for you ladies, i know breathlessness in late pregnancy is fairly normal but im really struggling sometimes when i sit down it feels like my chest is been really crushed which i can undestand becaise he will be getting pushed upwards but when i lay down (on my sides) i get the same feeling its like i just cant get enough oxygen its a strange feeling to describe its been like this on and off for the last week, it does eventually go after i toss and turn all over but the feeling it gives is pretty horrible, anyone else get this?

YES!! More the past few days too.. I find even just sitting here I am very breathless. I was on the phone yesterday w one of the girls on my team and she asked what I was doing and said it sounds like I was running a race... It also kicks in as soon as I lay down, my heart races and I cant breath. Its a weird thing. If I actually DO something like a walk or set of stairs, I feel like I am going to die!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

2 more days left at work!! I've starting to really struggle, and getting upset with it :(


----------



## gaves99

I had a few meltdowns yesterday. Just started crying for no reason... not comfortable, not sleeping, my back and hip hurt.. super cranky! I feel like its soon to feel "done". Just said to DH, how do I do this another 5 weeks with work if I feel like this now!? Plus the weight, I know I am going to get yelled at again tomorrow. I dont know what I am doing wrong. I am not eating as much these days, trying to make btter decisions and have better snacks. Weather has been yucky so havent walked the past 2 weeks, but when I do I dont make it far with my hip just starting to kill...


----------



## nic18

gaves99 said:


> I had a few meltdowns yesterday. Just started crying for no reason... not comfortable, not sleeping, my back and hip hurt.. super cranky! I feel like its soon to feel "done". Just said to DH, how do I do this another 5 weeks with work if I feel like this now!? Plus the weight, I know I am going to get yelled at again tomorrow. I dont know what I am doing wrong. I am not eating as much these days, trying to make btter decisions and have better snacks. Weather has been yucky so havent walked the past 2 weeks, but when I do I dont make it far with my hip just starting to kill...

sorry your feeling down :(! 
5 weeks seems a lifetime right now doesn't it? I feel the exact same! no idea how I am going to cope:(! Don't take any notice of getting told off about your weight! you've plenty time after baby is here to lose it! pregnancy does things to our bodies we wish it didn't but that's all part of having a baby isn't it! :) hope your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

gaves99 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> i think unless someone has suffered with SPD then they just simply have no idea how painful it actually is x
> 
> Quick question for you ladies, i know breathlessness in late pregnancy is fairly normal but im really struggling sometimes when i sit down it feels like my chest is been really crushed which i can undestand becaise he will be getting pushed upwards but when i lay down (on my sides) i get the same feeling its like i just cant get enough oxygen its a strange feeling to describe its been like this on and off for the last week, it does eventually go after i toss and turn all over but the feeling it gives is pretty horrible, anyone else get this?
> 
> YES!! More the past few days too.. I find even just sitting here I am very breathless. I was on the phone yesterday w one of the girls on my team and she asked what I was doing and said it sounds like I was running a race... It also kicks in as soon as I lay down, my heart races and I cant breath. Its a weird thing. If I actually DO something like a walk or set of stairs, I feel like I am going to die!!!Click to expand...

oh yes walking the stairs :dohh: its the heart racing feeling that i really dont like :/



HannahGraceee said:


> 2 more days left at work!! I've starting to really struggle, and getting upset with it :(

hopefully the 2 days will go quickly for you i cant imagine working as far as you have i finished at 30 weeks so glad i did x



gaves99 said:


> I had a few meltdowns yesterday. Just started crying for no reason... not comfortable, not sleeping, my back and hip hurt.. super cranky! I feel like its soon to feel "done". Just said to DH, how do I do this another 5 weeks with work if I feel like this now!? Plus the weight, I know I am going to get yelled at again tomorrow. I dont know what I am doing wrong. I am not eating as much these days, trying to make btter decisions and have better snacks. Weather has been yucky so havent walked the past 2 weeks, but when I do I dont make it far with my hip just starting to kill...

i can totally sympathise :hugs:, getting comfortable whether its sat on the sofa laid in bed sat at the dining table is nigh on impossible and sleep whats sleep :O infact last night was proberbly the worst night ive had and boy have i felt it today, had loads of things planned to do today when i dropped DD off at school and guess what i achieved nothing, that bad ive even resorted to taking DD to macdonalds for tea because i really dont have the energy to cook and DH is working late :/

dont worry RE weight every one gains differently and i always remember someone saying to me when pg with my first 9 months on 9months off!!! 

I worked out its 29 sleeps till we get to meet our little man eeek :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Every time I get on here now, I get really excited! You gals really know how to break a pregnancy down! 29 sleeps left...love it!

I have the growth scan coming up on Tuesday. I can't wait for this week to be over!


----------



## bumpin2012

Gaves, I have a friend that just gains weight when pregnant. Some women just do. She gained 50 with her first, and thinks she will gain closer to 70 this time. She eats healthy, walks, chases an ACTIVE 2 year old. 

If your making healthy choices I wouldn't worry about the weight.


----------



## emalou90

Mrs.stefka said:


> Every time I get on here now, I get really excited! You gals really know how to break a pregnancy down! 29 sleeps left...love it!
> 
> I have the growth scan coming up on Tuesday. I can't wait for this week to be over!

Glad we are helpful!

Girls let's face it, we're on the final stretch! :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

Ugh I could kill OH!
I told him to stick the hot water on as we both wanted a bath he put it on for 'enough for the 2 of us apparently', he got a bath filled to the top of hot water, mine is halfway with warm water not even enough hot to wash my hair in warm water!
He has a sore leg from football, I'm almost 36weeks pregnant and have SPD!
Want to punch him so much right now!:gun:

Good news last place on my ticker :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

When my daughter gets in the shower and runs every bit of hot water out so that I get a freezing cold shower, I just make sure I take an extra long shower the next night. The problem stops immediately!:haha:

Yay for the final weeks!!


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_baby - Lovely bump! :D 

Gaves - Wow! Looks like you are all set ready for babies arrival! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I super pissed off with OH too! Make him a beautiful dinner for when he gets home, after having a horrid day at work - nothing 

After I put on something I wanted to watch, while I went to the loo changed to football with nothing more then I wanna watch this 

Right ok 

So I run a bath so start texting a friend in the bedroom while it cools down, e must have asked me about 15 times with the same reply before I flipped uhhhh it's like having two children already!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm currently in the bedroom not talking to him!


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm currently in the bedroom not talking to him!

Sounds like 3 kids :haha:

Only messing. It's so frustrating isn't it!! I often tell my OH off for acting like an extra child for me to deal with, then he stops.

Hope he starts behaving himself and you feel better after some time out :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha: I'm more like a moody teenage then a kid em ;) I bloody feel like it with all these hormones I'm seriously up and down all the time Hahha!


----------



## emalou90

Bless you. 
I felt the same around 20-25 weeks! Stressing out and storming off.
I never had the moody teenager phase so it's nice to experience it now :haha: glad to say though, it's passed.


----------



## mayb_baby

I sat in my bedroom and huffed until he went to bed and then I went to watch TV when he went to bed, I'm like a crazy teen too:haha:

Oh and here's the difference in 4days (think my bumps dropped and Iv started to lose part of my plug I think ewww)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nic18

mayb_baby, you've definalty dropped :)!


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_baby - You have definitely dropped! :dance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wow! On my break at work we are busy busy today! Just taken 18 2-3 year olds for cooking class! As much as I love my job I'm ready to leave tomorrow! 

Mayb that bump is Loooooooowwwww! ;)


----------



## nic18

Hannah, sounds like your having a busy busy day :)! Enjoy your last 2 days :D!


----------



## Starry Night

mayb - wow! I don't think it will be too much longer now. Hopefully, the baby won't keep you waiting too long. It gets so uncomfy after the belly drops.

hannah - hope you enjoy your last two days. You're almost there! :)

afm - officially 8 months pregnant today. :)


----------



## nic18

starry night, happy 32weeks :)!


----------



## gaves99

thanks ladies! Been feeling so down, blue and emotional. The last thing I want to hear today at my appt, is about the weight gain, again! DH even just told me to stop worrying, eat what I want now and we will be active this summer to lose it. Would love to somehow get pulled off of work early though!! :thumbup:

So is it a bad sign that I have been trying to add a bump picture.. and keep getting an error message that the file is too large!! lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> thanks ladies! Been feeling so down, blue and emotional. The last thing I want to hear today at my appt, is about the weight gain, again! DH even just told me to stop worrying, eat what I want now and we will be active this summer to lose it. Would love to somehow get pulled off of work early though!! :thumbup:
> 
> So is it a bad sign that I have been trying to add a bump picture.. and keep getting an error message that the file is too large!! lol :haha:

Bit Of a kick in the teeth from bnb saying your file is too large :rofl:
Bump looks lovely, from that picture you don't look overly 'fat' usually if ladies are carrying more weight than they need you can tell in a bump photo, but you look lovely!
You can lose any baby weight easily over the summer, lots of walking and salads! That's my plan :) easier to lose weight in the summer than winter!


----------



## FleurDeMai

You definitely don't look fat, gaves. It enrages me knowing that your doctor is making you feel bad about weight gain. As long as baby and you are healthy, they should shut up about it!

The skin on my belly has been itching so badly in the past few days :(
Sometimes it gets to the point where it's not only itchy, it's painful. Did anyone try taking an oatmeal bath and found it helpful?


----------



## emalou90

Hiccups lower than my belly button?
Head down baby? Stop teasing mummy!


----------



## emalou90

No fleur BUT I've suffered with bad eczema for my whole life.
Trick for itching is wash and then moisturise as much as possible!
Then if you find yourself wanting to itch more, stick more cream on xx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Gaves - You look fantastic!! I don't know why your doctor would be worried. I agree with everyone else...do/eat what you want! You look healthy and absolutely great.

Mayb - Your bump is definitely lower. Exciting!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Gaves, you are no where near big enough to be getting flack for weight gain. You look fantastic and HEALTHY which is what matters!

Mayb_baby: That baby has definitely DROPPED! Looks like an April baby for you!

Fleur: I always apply a heavy duty cream to my belly when its still wet every time I shower. I really like the super strength Aveeno. Not the stuff that comes with a pump, its in a tub with a red lid.


----------



## emalou90

Do you ladies have much knowledge about paternity leave? 
My OH has just been sucessful in an interview today for a great job, but with 4 weeks notice that takes him to about 5th may.
His new job is aware of us having a baby imminently and they don't have a problem with him having time off as they are flexible but wondered how paternity would work? If at all?

If not then it's fine, he's fine with having a few unpaid days off and so am I, but still if he's entitled to any time off then he wants to take advantage of it :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

emalou90, my DH is starting a new job too. He's getting up to 2 weeks off but it's unpaid. We might just do 1 as he gets off early in the day anyways.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Most places require that you work there a year before they will give a paternity leave. I also don't think many companies offer it unless they are a very large business. If they are giving him some days off right away, I think that's fantastic!


----------



## Felix26

If you are living in the UK, you need to be employed by company for so many weeks before a certain date of pregnancy, not sure of dates. That's to qualify for the pay, should all still be entitled to the leave, even if its unpaid x


----------



## emalou90

That's what we were wondering, if it would be paid or unpaid, but highly likely unpaid.
I'm not fussed and neither is OH.
Just bothered if I end up with a c section! But we agreed, my mum can come and stay and look after DD if need be x


----------



## Rosie06

FleurDeMai said:


> You definitely don't look fat, gaves. It enrages me knowing that your doctor is making you feel bad about weight gain. As long as baby and you are healthy, they should shut up about it!
> 
> The skin on my belly has been itching so badly in the past few days :(
> Sometimes it gets to the point where it's not only itchy, it's painful. Did anyone try taking an oatmeal bath and found it helpful?

it could just be from your skin stretching but there is also something called obstetric cholestasis i think there is a sticky thread on one of the tri boards to read about x


----------



## Excalibur

Gaves - Lovely bump! :D


----------



## Starry Night

gaves - what the heck??? Your doctor is giving you trouble about YOUR weight??? You look really, really good. Some women just gain weight and yours looks like it's going to the bump. I have gained just over 30 pounds now and a lot is going all over--face, butt, boobs, thighs, etc--and my OB says things are just fine and I shouldn't worry. Like you, my plan is to start losing it over the summer. I plan on going for lots of walks with my two LOs. Looking forward to the fish and salads too!

I have to admit I haven't been eating the best though. It's not super horrible but now I've gotten this insane maple syrup craving so I'm always making pancakes, crepes, waffles and French Toast and slathering everything in syrup. I used to crave cheese and potatoes which were fatty but at least natural and more nutritious. ha ha

And my belly itches a lot too. I don't know how much is from stretching and how much is from the dry winter air. So far my body butter has been helping quite a bit.


----------



## mayb_baby

So this little ones measuring 7lb at 35+6 which I hope is wrong lol 
As michael was 7lb at 40+3, feeling nervous x


----------



## emalou90

Mayb, measurements on weight can be very wrong sometimes! Keep that bit of info in your mind and hopefully you don't need to worry :)

Lots of babies grow differently too, this baby may slow up its weight gain before the end x


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'll have to get a new body lotion because the one I currently have isn't doing the job :haha:

Just came back from my midwife appointment, it well very well. She's satisfied with my weight gain and the measurements she took. And she told me that if the OBGYN made me give birth at the hospital because she thinks baby's too small, I'd still have a mw with me during labour and birth. I was scared of delivering with strangers, so that's one less thing to worry about!
She's confident I will be able to give birth at the birth center, though


----------



## nic18

Gaves! You are tiny :shock: don't think anyone can moan about your weight!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Fleur - Great News! It's always nice to leave the OB office with something positive :)

Mayb - Did they say anything about you delivering early?


----------



## Lilly12

Gained 40 lb with my first and so far 30 with this baby and I'm 33 weeks. Midwife is def not concerned !
49 days to go :)


----------



## emalou90

Measuring bang on 34 weeks today as opposed to two weeks behind from last time :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

That's great em :) :kiss:


It was my last day at work today!!! Ahhhh!


----------



## emalou90

How was it? Are you having a leaving do?


----------



## HannahGraceee

So cute :) all the rooms in the nursery made me cards and got flowers and things from office and parents! Bless! 

One of my managers is my bestfriend so she's hosting a work baby shower :)


----------



## emalou90

Ahhhh that's wonderful :) :hugs: xx


----------



## magicwhisper

Paternity pay wise he will be able to have to time off but not get oaid by the company. My oh has to work in the job 6 months before he gets paternity pay and it will be 6 months for him at the end of April xD which means if my little madam decides to be a April baby oh will only get tge government paid one but still have the time off (hope it makes sense) :haha:

He might be able to get government paternity pay i dont know you wiill have to look it up.


----------



## emalou90

magicwhisper said:


> Paternity pay wise he will be able to have to time off but not get oaid by the company. My oh has to work in the job 6 months before he gets paternity pay and it will be 6 months for him at the end of April xD which means if my little madam decides to be a April baby oh will only get tge government paid one but still have the time off (hope it makes sense) :haha:
> 
> He might be able to get government paternity pay i dont know you wiill have to look it up.

That's so annoying that he's between the two! :haha: typical!

Yes that's what I thought, a bit like us with SMP or MA. I'll have to look into it a bit more x


----------



## magicwhisper

emalou90 said:


> magicwhisper said:
> 
> 
> Paternity pay wise he will be able to have to time off but not get oaid by the company. My oh has to work in the job 6 months before he gets paternity pay and it will be 6 months for him at the end of April xD which means if my little madam decides to be a April baby oh will only get tge government paid one but still have the time off (hope it makes sense) :haha:
> 
> He might be able to get government paternity pay i dont know you wiill have to look it up.
> 
> That's so annoying that he's between the two! :haha: typical!
> 
> Yes that's what I thought, a bit like us with SMP or MA. I'll have to look into it a bit more xClick to expand...



Yeah it is a bit of a pain. Oh has joked saying she cant come in april.:rofl: tough because as soon as im full term its in her hands :rofl:

Yeah its the same theory :D


----------



## emalou90

magicwhisper said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicwhisper said:
> 
> 
> Paternity pay wise he will be able to have to time off but not get oaid by the company. My oh has to work in the job 6 months before he gets paternity pay and it will be 6 months for him at the end of April xD which means if my little madam decides to be a April baby oh will only get tge government paid one but still have the time off (hope it makes sense) :haha:
> 
> He might be able to get government paternity pay i dont know you wiill have to look it up.
> 
> That's so annoying that he's between the two! :haha: typical!
> 
> Yes that's what I thought, a bit like us with SMP or MA. I'll have to look into it a bit more xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is a bit of a pain. Oh has joked saying she cant come in april.:rofl: tough because as soon as im full term its in her hands :rofl:
> 
> Yeah its the same theory :DClick to expand...


Haha! :haha:
OH isn't entitled to any payment/time off. His new job will give him a few days off anyway so we'll just make do with 2 days.
If I'm struggling or anything then I'll just make my mum stay over :haha:
It's more the sleeping and leaving a 4 year old all by herself which wouldn't be ideal, so I may be an ACTUAL zombie which I wasn't before.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My hubby is very adamant I need to be induced 1st week of May cos that way his 2 weeks leave will mean he doesn't have to work his next weekend shift :D luckily for him so far the docs agree, he's on tenterhooks for the growth scan on Wednesday to see if that changes the state of play.

Love that he really believes this could all go to his schedule it's quite endearing really.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm very lucky that my OH will get to take 6 months of paid paternity leave.
He'd probably take a bit less than that if his work schedule was told in advance, but most days he wakes up not knowing when he's going to be called in, where he'll be sent to work, and when he'll be back home. Not ideal with a baby, so he's taking as much time off as possible!

Baby is extremely responsive to touch, it's adorable. I don't even have to poke to make him move, gently rubbing my belly will prompt him to start kicking :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

36 weeks today! 4 more to go, eeeeeks! :happydance:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Nursery is finished barring a few teeny little touches

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/A4D3F892-17C2-4519-8DE2-32A0E5AE8FC5_zpstt9sakev.jpg

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/978CD2FC-5539-4F0B-9DC1-68364FD5D512_zpsuv0y2uwz.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Wannabe Mommy - Love babies Nursery! :cloud9:


----------



## emalou90

Love the nursery wannabe-mommy it's beautiful.

Yay 36 weeks Excalibur! Woop xxx


----------



## Rosie06

lovely nursery nice and pink :D feels odd after 3 years of everything pink to have blue things for me lol!

We found out last week that hubby actually gets full pay from work for his 2 weeks paternity the company changed there policy last year better than the statutory he got when we had DD!

got my hopefully last growth scan on monday cant wait to see how much biigger my chunky monkey is! cant believe i only have 3 and half weeks left :O


----------



## emalou90

Rosie06 said:


> lovely nursery nice and pink :D feels odd after 3 years of everything pink to have blue things for me lol!
> 
> *We found out last week that hubby actually gets full pay from work for his 2 weeks paternity the company changed there policy last year better than the statutory he got when we had DD!*
> 
> got my hopefully last growth scan on monday cant wait to see how much biigger my chunky monkey is! cant believe i only have 3 and half weeks left :O

That's so good Rosie! :thumbup: you guys must be pleased about that!
Weight off your mind when dads are usually the breadwinners x


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> lovely nursery nice and pink :D feels odd after 3 years of everything pink to have blue things for me lol!
> 
> *We found out last week that hubby actually gets full pay from work for his 2 weeks paternity the company changed there policy last year better than the statutory he got when we had DD!*
> 
> got my hopefully last growth scan on monday cant wait to see how much biigger my chunky monkey is! cant believe i only have 3 and half weeks left :O
> 
> That's so good Rosie! :thumbup: you guys must be pleased about that!
> Weight off your mind when dads are usually the breadwinners xClick to expand...

i know if it wasnt for the fact he has a new manager who printed all the paternity leave stuff off and went through it with him (he was telling him its ok i know what happens lol!) then we wouldnt of found ou till when he got paid but i guess it would of been a nice bonus! x


----------



## FleurDeMai

Wannabe Mommy - cute nursery! I love those round things on the wall (can't remember how it's called, damn baby brain)


----------



## Rosie06

Just noticed my ticker and i can definitley say this baby feels much bigger and heavier than a bloomin coconut lol!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Rosie06 said:


> Just noticed my ticker and i can definitley say this baby feels much bigger and heavier than a bloomin coconut lol!

Yeah the fruits on tickers are weird I'm pretty sure a durian fruit is bigger than a coconut ??? Unless they're thinking of the big husk that round the coconut on the tree before it's all peeled back to the brown skin bit?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

FleurDeMai said:


> Wannabe Mommy - cute nursery! I love those round things on the wall (can't remember how it's called, damn baby brain)

I saw the idea in a magazine they're just embroidery hoops with scraps of fabric stretched in them. Only took a couple of minutes each to make.


----------



## Felix26

magicwhisper said:


> Paternity pay wise he will be able to have to time off but not get oaid by the company. My oh has to work in the job 6 months before he gets paternity pay and it will be 6 months for him at the end of April xD which means if my little madam decides to be a April baby oh will only get tge government paid one but still have the time off (hope it makes sense) :haha:
> 
> He might be able to get government paternity pay i dont know you wiill have to look it up.

What is government paternity pay? Are u UK based?


----------



## Rosie06

statutory is 138.18 per week in the uk from april 6th x


----------



## emalou90

Rosie06 said:


> statutory is 138.18 per week in the uk from april 6th x

Basically the same as SMP really isn't it.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Has anyone had their bubs yet? In my facebook dig (Aussie mums) from a different forum 3 have had their babies. One at 31 weeks and 2 this week at 35 and 36 weeks!! Crazy!


----------



## Rosie06

emalou90 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> statutory is 138.18 per week in the uk from april 6th x
> 
> Basically the same as SMP really isn't it.Click to expand...

yeah, not fantastic is it but guess its better than nothing! Although i look at what sick pay is for my company and it would be financially better if i was on the sick for 12 months! lol



ShanandBoc said:


> Has anyone had their bubs yet? In my facebook dig (Aussie mums) from a different forum 3 have had their babies. One at 31 weeks and 2 this week at 35 and 36 weeks!! Crazy!


dont think there has been anyone yet! hope all the babies have been ok 31 weeks is early!

I had my whooping cough jab on friday and my goodness my arm is still dead cant lift it past my shoulder :shrug: didnt help that i had DD tucked up in bed with me most of the night because shes not well and laid on that arm ouch!

oh and 25 sleeps till we meet LO eeeek :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Whooping cough jab was awful my whole arm had a HUGE bruise and I kept laying on it in bed :( hope it feels better soon xxx


----------



## Rosie06

luckily it hasnt bruised just a bit of lump but made the mistake of letting her do it in my left arm which is the side i can get most comfy on on a night! :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahha! I did exactly the same! What does our pregnant brains do to us :haha: I now can't wait to sleep on my tummy!


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> Hahahha! I did exactly the same! What does our pregnant brains do to us :haha: I now can't wait to sleep on my tummy!

oh tummy sleeping i cant wait for! its the only way i get a decent nights sleep although will be a few weeks before i can after delivery because of section but at least i should be able to breath laid on my sides properly after baby is here lol!


----------



## gaves99

I can't wait for tummy sleep!!!! That's been tough to get used to. Had a GREAT night sleep last night tho. I have one of these maybe every 2 weeks. 9pm to bed.. 2 times up to pee but right back to sleep and woke up at 630. Love it!! :happydance:
35 weeks today! :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 35 weeks :kiss:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Rosie06 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> statutory is 138.18 per week in the uk from april 6th x
> 
> Basically the same as SMP really isn't it.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, not fantastic is it but guess its better than nothing! Although i look at what sick pay is for my company and it would be financially better if i was on the sick for 12 months! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their bubs yet? In my facebook dig (Aussie mums) from a different forum 3 have had their babies. One at 31 weeks and 2 this week at 35 and 36 weeks!! Crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont think there has been anyone yet! hope all the babies have been ok 31 weeks is early!
> 
> I had my whooping cough jab on friday and my goodness my arm is still dead cant lift it past my shoulder :shrug: didnt help that i had DD tucked up in bed with me most of the night because shes not well and laid on that arm ouch!
> 
> oh and 25 sleeps till we meet LO eeeek :DClick to expand...

Yeah they are all doing well thank goodness!


----------



## Lilly12

getting bigger every week now :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10173611_10203892855705993_7080857211142409493_n.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HannahGraceee

Defiantly bigger :) super cute xx


----------



## nic18

gaves, happy 35 weeks:)


----------



## FleurDeMai

So cute!

MIL brought me shopping for baby clothes today, and a friend of OH gave us newborn clothes. I think we're good for a while now! I also got a brand new pj for me because that will make breastfeeding easier than my old ones. So spoiled!
Shopping was fun, but it's so frustrating that there's 4 times more girl clothes than boy! Fortunately the gender neutral stuff was cute at the store we went to.
When we were done I got a painful contraction though. Just one hour of shopping and my body had had enough :/


----------



## Starry Night

Boys' shopping is very tough and sometimes it gets tougher as they get older. Our mega-grocery store sells clothes but the boys' section is this teeny-tiny little corner and the girls' section is 3 or 4 rows. And now they are starting to put up a rack of girls' clothes in the tiny boy's section!! :dohh: Boys need clothes!! They don't even sell boys' pajamas. It's so super frustrating.](*,)](*,) And then, they put these awful designs and slogans on little boys' clothes while the girls still get these sweet and age-appropriate ones. I know boys have different interests than girls but why are we encouraging this "boys are just dumb, dirty animals" mentality? Then we wonder why they don't want to take responsibility or treat girls with respect as they get older.

I know that's a rant but every time I go shopping for DS I get so super frustrated. It doesn't help that neither DH or I are into sports and we're not into the "hipster" look so that narrows a lot of stuff down too. I tend towards the pirate and sailor look (as long as it's cute and not gross). Or anything with camping. That's good too.


----------



## bumpin2012

So this morning I found some blood when I wiped... (freaked out) hubby freaked out.

I can find baby on Doppler, and she is moving normally (and active)

a tiny bit of bloody show? there is none now, no cramping or anything to suggest something is wrong... But I never had a speck of blood until I was well into labour with G.

I have had spotting in 2nd tri with this baby (ectropion). Im currently not talking to DH because he reacted like an arse (he really doesn't handle this part of pregnancy well)


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> So this morning I found some blood when I wiped... (freaked out) hubby freaked out.
> 
> I can find baby on Doppler, and she is moving normally (and active)
> 
> a tiny bit of bloody show? there is none now, no cramping or anything to suggest something is wrong... But I never had a speck of blood until I was well into labour with G.
> 
> I have had spotting in 2nd tri with this baby (ectropion). Im currently not talking to DH because he reacted like an arse (he really doesn't handle this part of pregnancy well)

If you're worried chat to your healthcare provider for reassurance.
But I'd say, if you have no symptoms/pains and baby is moving well, not to worry too much.
It's a scary thing to see, but could be mucus plug coming away, it does regenerate though. xx :hugs:

Sometimes it's less hassle to talk to DH's!


----------



## emalou90

I slept so awful last night, I say slept... feels like I didn't.
My wonderful OH left me in bed and took DD to nursery. Didn't get up then until 10:35! Lazy lazy.
My tummy is so achey. Feels like I need a wee, but I don't. Ugh. Draining.


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Emalou. The more I sit and stew the more I'm sure it's just plug. It freaked me out, because I neverhad a speck of blood with G. I generally don't say anything to hubby until I'm sure, but he walked in when I was looking for baby's heartbeat and saw that I was freaked... men really don't handle this well... mines a bit of a situational control freak, and hates that he has no ability to control anything in pregnancy, or even really feel anything related to it... She's been really advice this morning, so I'm just going to stay put for now. If I'm going to call ELU, I may as well just go in. That's all they will tell me anyways.


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> Thanks Emalou. The more I sit and stew the more I'm sure it's just plug. It freaked me out, because I neverhad a speck of blood with G. I generally don't say anything to hubby until I'm sure, but he walked in when I was looking for baby's heartbeat and saw that I was freaked... men really don't handle this well... mines a bit of a situational control freak, and hates that he has no ability to control anything in pregnancy, or even really feel anything related to it... She's been really advice this morning, so I'm just going to stay put for now. If I'm going to call ELU, I may as well just go in. That's all they will tell me anyways.

I reckon it probably is too. I'd be freaked out too! I've had bright red blood after dtd once with my DD when I was overdue. Needless to say, back then I did nothing about it! Stayed scared for a whole day! Everything was fine though.
I'm the same as your OH with life! Accepting over pregnancy and that I can't control it but in men's defence it must be hard.
See how you go :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

So bloody tired. Feel like I'm carrying ten ton Charlie around on my front at the minute. The waddle is in full effect, she's been kicking and punching me all day and I'm pretty sure her quietness yesterday was a growth spurt. 

3.5 weeks left at work before I can start my mat leave I can honestly imagine myself throttling someone to death at this point. The next person who asks an inane question or for help doing something they could have done themselves is gonna get it! Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## emalou90

Sending hugs wannabe mommy! I couldn't hack the last few weeks and left early! Hang in there.



I have had pain all day (I don't throw the word "pain" around likely) in my lady bits and very low down at the front of my bump couple with my regular back ache.
If it gets much worse I'll be calling my midwife/delivery suite! 
I'm thinking it's where baby is, everytime she moves it hurts. 
I don't need a wee, unless it comes on suddenly i don't need a bm and as far as I'm aware I don't have wind. 

Did anyone have random pains when baby moves down? Engages eg.
I didn't feel anything with DD. xx


----------



## squizzlew

I have been getting random pains mainly on my back and belly some have even been contractions saw midwife today apparently baby has turned back to back and it's this causing the pain and contractions. She thinks baby is trying to engage and keeps twisting which is causing the pain. It's been like this since Thursday and is driving me mad but at least I have more of an idea what it is.


----------



## Rosie06

for the last week or so i get really random period pain type pains low down but sometimes i think is it my section scar :/ but when i do feel him drop into my pelvis i feel it iykwim!!!

Had my last growth scan today and our little fatty looks like hes had a growth spurt lol hes estimated 6lb8oz and jumped to the 75th centile from 42nd, with his head been on the 92nd centile proberbly a good job im down for a section cant imagine pushing something that size out :haha:

BUT 24 SLEEPS :happydance:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Need to know if this is a pregnancy thing or if I've just let all my standards slip :D

Anyone else farting a lot these days?


----------



## emalou90

Yeah mine are smelly too. :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh I'm glad, I shocked myself this morning on how loud and manly mine were :haha:


----------



## gaves99

So tired today! Horrible sleep, REALLY BAD hip pain, and yes smelly farts. :haha: So my hip kills all the time now. Last night almost feel once I put full weight only my right leg in order to take off my pants. Thought overnight it would relax and be ok today, but nope, almost fell over again putting pants on. Its a really bad pinching, searing pain...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope your leg feels better hunny! Xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

I thought my gas smelt, then my mums dog farted and i felt much better :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Haha, y'all are cracking me up. Oh, the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## mayb_baby

Trapped wind is killing me:blush::haha:


----------



## FleurDeMai

At least my cat's farts smell worse than mine. Or I'd like to believe they do :haha:

I'm having a lazy day after the relatively busy one I've had yesterday, and so does baby apparently. Let's hope it means a growth spurt! I'd love to hear the OBGYN say he's gone up in percentiles.

There's a weird mark on my belly and I don't know if it's my first stretch mark or if it's damage from scratching my itchy skin (I try not to during the day, but who knows, I might be "sleep scratching"). When they appear, are stretch marks typically white or a redder tone? Just wondering whether or not it's time to say goodbye to my long nails!


----------



## mayb_baby

Feeling silly and over emotional OHs cousin commented on my 36 week pic 
'That's is so ugly :/ ' and it's really annoyed me I don't even know what to reply.
I don't want him to think it's bugged me but it has.
Pic in spoiler

Spoiler
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10173230_773428196015526_733258033_n_zps8320565b.jpg


----------



## FleurDeMai

He said WHAT? It's bad enough that he thinks such a thing, but he also felt the need to say it to you? It's not even remotely true! It's a beautiful picture of a beautiful bump :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

I think he has no experience with hormonal, heavily pregnant woman lol x


----------



## gaves99

That makes me mad for you! You look amazing and are all belly!! Are look beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

That's crazy, Mayb! I think you look adorable!! Sometimes people say things without realizing exactly what is coming out of their mouth. You look great, though!


----------



## x__amour

Lorna, don't listen to him! You are beautiful and your bump is beautiful! :hugs:

I haven't been around lately, playing catch up tonight! It has been a crazy, crazy week. DH used to work at a car dealership (temporary, not his field of work) and it has been an absolute nightmare. They treated him like crap, didn't give a damn about his family and he was working 100+ hour weeks every single week since October. I would see him _maybe_ 2 hours on the days he worked and once a week *if* they didn't take his days off away. All for less than minimum wage!

I found DH a job online with a local appliance company to be their warehouse/logistics manager and they interviewed him and loved him! He starts on Wednesday! He quit his job last Monday and we've been enjoying time together for the first time since October. DH also turned 21 on Saturday (legal drinking age here in the US) and we had fun! It was pretty mellow with me being 9 months pregnant but our friends brought the party the day after. It was fun but a little bit difficult taking care of DH as he had drank too much.

I *think* I mentioned this but I switched OB/GYNs. I found out my replacement OB decided he didn't want to do VBACs anymore so I had to do a very quick and late transfer! My new OB is great, she's very down to earth and realistic and *ALL* on call OBs at that hospital will deliver VBACs! I have an ultrasound to check baby's size on Thursday and am scheduling my c-section just in case. I only get until 41 weeks but I can't believe I'm full term in 6 days, let the baby eviction begin!


----------



## stargazer0726

hey everyone...
Had my 36 week appointment today. At the beginning of my appointment my blood pressure was high, and very high for me as I normally have a very low baseline. Any who...since I have a history of pre-ecclampsia I get to do the very lovely 24 hour urine collection UGH!!! seriously frusterating. Hubby got in a car accident late last week and totaled his car so now we are a one vehicle family until the insurance money comes through and then we get to go car shopping at 37-38 weeks pregnant. Talked to my ob about a 39 week induction again today but since she is on vaca my entire 39th week she has to clear it with the ob on call on the day we picked which is tentativly April 27 so 20 days from today. Sooo...to get my induction I have to have a more favorable cervix (it wasn't really favorable today but i'm only 36w 1d so there is still time and the ob on call has to agree. Keeping my fingers crossed. Oh and in the next 20 days I have to buy a car and write a 7 page (singled spaced) research paper. 

Oh and can someone please explain to me why my first two pregnancy I gained less than 20lbs and so far this time ive gained almost 30 ALREADY! So frusterating!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

That picture is beautiful! Mind boggling why he would say that! Xx


----------



## emalou90

Your picture is great. That bump contains a little human. So shut up to your OHs cousin!! (And if he's a man, he can't do what you do!!)
You're beautiful and be proud of it xxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's my scan today!!! Ahhh! I hope they don't accidently tell me what the baby is hahahahha!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Whats ugly about a womans body growing a beautiful baby!!?? What a douche. Ignore him mayb_baby we all think u look fabulous because u do! What a horrible thing to say! Xx


----------



## bumpin2012

^^ what every else has already said!


----------



## emalou90

Happy 35 weeks bumpin! :kiss:


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks! Tomorrow for you! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Babies are gonna start a coming very soon :D


----------



## Rosie06

ShanandBoc said:


> Babies are gonna start a coming very soon :D

Eeeek wonder who will be first!!!!!!!


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> Thanks! Tomorrow for you! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!

I know!! I'm so pleased it is going quickly. Not wishing the time away but I'll be glad to get rid of my back pain!

Who's due first anyway?! 
xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Rosie06 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Babies are gonna start a coming very soon :D
> 
> Eeeek wonder who will be first!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Well im happy to go at 37 weeks :haha:

Had enough now!


----------



## Lilly12

As soon as I am 37 weeks I'll start doing whatever I can to get this kid out lol

Starting rrlt soon and at 37 weeks I'll start epo and I'll be going on daily walks etc


----------



## Rosie06

well im due the 6th but my section is booked for the 1st thats if hehasnt decided to come on his before then! any time from next week will be good with me!!! x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Got my growth scan tomorrow afternoon hoping she ms back within the limits of the chart, can't be doing with her being bigger than 100th percentile again. As a FTM the idea of pushing out a giant is a little daunting :D


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

emalou90 said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tomorrow for you! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!
> 
> I know!! I'm so pleased it is going quickly. Not wishing the time away but I'll be glad to get rid of my back pain!
> 
> Who's due first anyway?!
> xxClick to expand...

Looking at front page there are 3 people down for 1st and 2nd as a due date. They must be on labour watch already.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had my scan :) little dot is 5lbs and 15oz! And been give the all clear for vbac! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on being cleared for the VBAC.

I don't want my baby coming before 38 weeks so at least 5 more weeks before I seriously can labour watch. I do want her to come a leetle bit early as I want a May baby. NOT a June baby. This pregnancy really is dragging for me. Probably doesn't help most ladies here are so much closer than me. ;)


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats Hannah! I hope you get your VBAC!

I've got a prenatal class today, this week it's about the physiology of labour. Honestly the only reason I'm going is that I believe my OH needs the informations, thanks to my mother I probably know most of what will be talked about already.
And, well, I could use the distraction. I'm hyperemotional lately and the recent events + the weather aren't helping.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Baby is officially head down!!! Whew. He's also 5lbs already. Little chunky monkey :)

Congrats on the VBAC, Hannah!


----------



## Felix26

I'm due on the 5th. But I'm sure baby will be a week earlier than that cos they will be booking a section if baby doesn't turn. Turn baby turn!


----------



## Rosie06

Arghhhhh heartburn is killing me today :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## nic18

Rosie06 said:


> Arghhhhh heartburn is killing me today :growlmad::growlmad:

ah I hate heartburn! I get it every night without fail, I've tried everything and nothing seems to work :(! hope it clears up for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

nic18 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Arghhhhh heartburn is killing me today :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> ah I hate heartburn! I get it every night without fail, I've tried everything and nothing seems to work :(! hope it clears up for you soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

have had it pretty much all day but its getting worse as night going on! tried loads of things that are meant to help including rennie and gaviscon but nothing shifting it!


----------



## nic18

Rosie06 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Arghhhhh heartburn is killing me today :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> ah I hate heartburn! I get it every night without fail, I've tried everything and nothing seems to work :(! hope it clears up for you soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have had it pretty much all day but its getting worse as night going on! tried loads of things that are meant to help including rennie and gaviscon but nothing shifting it!Click to expand...

rennies&gaviscon are rubbish! try eating ice cream or melon if you have some :thumbup:


----------



## emalou90

I feel for you girls with heartburn! I suffer too, eating is the only thing that helps!



Still have lower tummy pains this evening, it's got worse over the day :(
Feels like water infection pain, but have no symptoms apart from the actual outer pain. Will ring he midwife tomorrow morning and see if I can get checked out x


----------



## Excalibur

Emalou - Thank you :D :happydance: 

I hope your pains ease up soon :hugs: xxx

Bumpin - I'm sorry to hear of your scare, I hope that everything is ok :hugs: 

Mayb - There is nothing "ugly" about your bump! Looks fab! :hugs: 

Hannah - Great weight for baby and that's fantastic news that you have been given the all clear for a VBAC! :happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Same story here... uncontrollable heartburn, insane period like cramping...

Glad to hear your cleared for a VBAC Hannah!

Felix, hope baby turns for you!

I'm kinda hoping this little one comes late. I do not want to be in the hospital for my son's birthday, and I would like to give them a bit of separation between their birthdays. That being said, she can arrive at the very end of April too!

So far, she remains transverse... next week my dr is going to do another scan to check position and see if she is 'turnable' Im fairly convinced Im going to be having a c section... sigh


----------



## Starry Night

I have been using Tums for heart burn and they only really take the edge off. But so far it's better than nothing.


----------



## bumpin2012

ugh. I wish! I take Losec, Zantac, max tums and max Gaviscon and STILL can not get control of it...


----------



## Excalibur

Heartburn is awful! I was taking Ranitidine and Gaviscon and that didn't help at all! I'm now taking Omeprazole and Gavison and it's a little better but I still get it occasionally! 

Not long to go now ladies :dance:


----------



## Starry Night

As long as I'm not choking on acid reflux I can cope. I have had a few bad instances this time around but with DS it was insufferable! By the end I could only sleep sitting up. Hope it doesn't get that bad again.


----------



## mayb_baby

37weeks in 2days!! 
Term Aghh


----------



## ShanandBoc

HannahGraceee said:


> I had my scan :) little dot is 5lbs and 15oz! And been give the all clear for vbac! :)

All the best for your VBAC, im going for one too :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks guys :) xxx


----------



## emalou90

Heartburn ladies unite!! :rofl:
My DD was born with hair so I'm hoping the old wives tale is right again for me!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 35 weeks em!!!


----------



## emalou90

Thank youuuuu and happy 36 to youuuu! xxx


----------



## Felix26

My heartburn has also increased the last few days. Baby must be growing a little mop of hair in there. Really interested to see if this old wives tale is true. I'll be shocked if my baby is bald lol xx


----------



## nic18

Hannah happy 36weeks due date bud. :friends:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) you too nic ;) I can't believe 36 weeks already!!


----------



## Starry Night

The old wives' tale about heart burn was true for me with DS. He had a big mop of hair when born. At his 34 week scan you could see it bobbing around. My siblings and I were all baldies when born so I think he got it from DH's side (he had a full head of hair when born).

My little lady is SO wiggly. Doesn't matter what side I'm lying down on....I have something or other poking me in the side. Sometimes I think she must be doing jumping jacks as I feel movements all over all at once. She also likes to grind against my hip bones which hurts but is so much better than my cervix which she used to always target.


----------



## magicwhisper

sorry about the heartburn ladies :( i can join you on that :dohh:

i hope your little one moves the right way for you bumpin!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Estimated weight as of today is 5lb 14oz. Induction is booked for 13th May and the consultant has noted that I can have sweeps done at 37 and 38 weeks to try to encourage things to happen before the induction.

ETA oh and I've lost 4.5 lbs since my last appt 4 weeks ago.


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Estimated weight as of today is 5lb 14oz. Induction is booked for 13th May and the consultant has noted that I can have sweeps done at 37 and 38 weeks to try to encourage things to happen before the induction.
> 
> ETA oh and I've lost 4.5 lbs since my last appt 4 weeks ago.

Great stuff? Baby's weight is good at your gestation. Hope things happen naturally for you. :hugs:
I've lost weight since being pregnant too almost a stone, but eating like a horse, soooo... Can't win? :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

At 30 weeks I weighed less then I did at 9 weeks ( I was doing slimmingworld) :lol: now I've stopped I've gained a stone and a bit


----------



## nic18

gained a stone :shock:? 
I've gained almost 3 :haha:! I started off about 7stone9! I'm not 10stone3!
went from a size 6 to a 10 which isn't bad but holy cow I must be eating like a bloody pig to put on so much :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I gained 6 stone with Ava! Uhoh and never lost it! 17 year old me thought it was ok to eat everything


----------



## nic18

I'm hoping I lose some of it when I give birth :haha:!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I started with a BMI of 36 so plenty to lose. I have this hopeful and completely unrealistic dream that it will all drop off after birth :D


----------



## gaves99

Been doing so crappy the past few days! Bad heartburn!! Wake up in middle of night wanting to throw up and my throat burning. My hip KILLS still and I'm very uncomfortable. Can't sleep due to both of these so tired and emotional. 2 very long days in the office and glad that's over. Now I have killer hemmeroids that I can't make better. Dr appt Tomo afternoon and also getting strep b swab. Hoping she has some great tips for me!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

I know this is a bit taboo, but I'm worried about my weight gain, or lack thereof. I've not gained anything in a month, despite eating pretty much anything I want. With G, this happened around the same time, my weight dropped off, and he stopped growing. I always assumed it was because I was throwing up so much, but I'm not feeling ill with this baby. I feel like maybe there is something wrong with me that makes me unable to grow babies past 36 weeks. 

To date, I've gained 18 lbs. I had gained 20 at this point with G... I'm going to mention this to my Dr next week, if I've not gained anymore weight.


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> I know this is a bit taboo, but I'm worried about my weight gain, or lack thereof. I've not gained anything in a month, despite eating pretty much anything I want. With G, this happened around the same time, my weight dropped off, and he stopped growing. I always assumed it was because I was throwing up so much, but I'm not feeling ill with this baby. I feel like maybe there is something wrong with me that makes me unable to grow babies past 36 weeks.
> 
> To date, I've gained 18 lbs. I had gained 20 at this point with G... I'm going to mention this to my Dr next week, if I've not gained anymore weight.

I wouldn't worry too much but obviously if it's happened before then it's worth a mention. Just to get it monitored.

I gained with my DD, but like I said I've lost with this one, consistently. BUT saying that, I know the baby is growing well at the moment.


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's crazy I can say I have
3 weeks ( and 6 days :lol:) to go!!


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin - Weight gain during pregnancy is a strange thing. I could starve myself and still gain loads of weight. So I can easily imagine that some women have a hard time gaining or even see themselves losing weight. With a previous experience of reduced growth I'd definitely push the doctor into investigating though. I hope the doctor respects your concerns! 

gaves - sorry you're feeling so poorly. :( I hope your doctor can give you some helpful advice on how to feel better.

hannah - You're getting so close now! You're practically full term!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bump from today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magicwhisper

Love the bump!


----------



## emalou90

My SPD kills today, feels like I'm going to snap in half, from the vagina up. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Who did we say was going to pop first? I'm thinking Mayb_baby! Everyone is so close!!!

Doc called and confirmed my induction date for May 28th. I sure hope baby Jack makes and appearance before that. I'm good with anything 38 weeks and after!


----------



## x__amour

I think Lorna (mayb_baby) too. :D


----------



## Lilly12

Got a 3D ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow.
Didn't really want to do it this time but I get $50 off since I did a gender scan with them as well... so i've been thinking about it for a while and decided ah well, let's do it lol.
they'll measure her and we'll get to know her current weight /measurements etc so that is exciting :)
hope its not too late for a good pic!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I have one scheduled for tomorrow, too, Lily. My tech said up until 34 weeks you can usually get a really good picture if baby cooperates. They have filled out by then, also. Good luck! 

My OB tried to get _any_ kind of face shot on Tuesday (2D OR 3D), but my little one was face down turned to my back. He wasn't having it. Fingers crossed he gets with the program tomorrow :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think it will be Rosie first!! xx


----------



## Lilly12

Mrs.stefka said:


> I have one scheduled for tomorrow, too, Lily. My tech said up until 34 weeks you can usually get a really good picture if baby cooperates. They have filled out by then, also. Good luck!
> 
> My OB tried to get _any_ kind of face shot on Tuesday (2D OR 3D), but my little one was face down turned to my back. He wasn't having it. Fingers crossed he gets with the program tomorrow :)

Good luck to you too!!
Thankfully the place is only 5 min from my home so if she doesn't cooperate we can try again in a few days .
But she's been LOA since 24 weeks (99% of the time) so with her spine on my left facing my right hip. Just hope she hasn't dropped much yet so we can see that face! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb - I can't believe that you will be term tomorrow, how exciting! :happydance:

Emalou - Happy 35 weeks :D

Hannah and Nic - Happy 36 weeks :) 

Wannabe - Happy 34 weeks :D 

Good luck with your 3D/4D scans tomorrow ladies.


----------



## x__amour

36+4. Baby's dropping and my belly button is officially flat!

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/Fotor0410151910_zps94f4aa39.jpg


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG1_zps500c3752.jpg
36 weeks, 1st baby vs 2nd baby comparison.


----------



## emalou90

Shan, you're a very similar size/drop to me at the moment :)
Looking good!!


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> I think it will be Rosie first!! xx

oh i hope so with how uncomfortable and completley shattered I am at the moment! lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope you feel better Rosie!! 


Has everyone picked their names yet??! xx


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> Bump from today :)

Do you know the sex of your baby? Your bump is similar to mine in that it sticks out more at the top like mine. I'm team yellow so interested lol xx


----------



## Felix26

And nope, still stuck on names. I like a few but nothing feels right yet. It'll be "baby girl" or "baby boy" I think lol.


----------



## Rosie06

yes we have his first name just not agreed on his middle name yet! he will be Oliver something!!!


----------



## x__amour

No name yet! :wacko:


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks emalou. I'm worried, and starting to supplement with nutritional shakes. Hopefully baby continues to grow.

No names settled on. We had a short list, that became empty 2 weeks ago. None of the names felt right


----------



## Mrs.stefka

x__amour said:


> 36+4. Baby's dropping and my belly button is officially flat!
> 
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/Fotor0410151910_zps94f4aa39.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG1_zps500c3752.jpg
> 36 weeks, 1st baby vs 2nd baby comparison.

I'm guessing there's a boy in there this time around :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

We've settled on Jack McKinley. He's getting my Grandpas name, as my Grandma (his wife), passed almost exactly one month to the day of me getting pregnant. I feel like they made it happen for us :)

Sometimes you need to see the baby first to know what name is going to fit, though!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=753691&stc=1&d=1397176382

33 Weeks (in 2 days)!
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HannahGraceee

Felix26 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Bump from today :)
> 
> Do you know the sex of your baby? Your bump is similar to mine in that it sticks out more at the top like mine. I'm team yellow so interested lol xxClick to expand...

Hahahha! If only babe, I'm also team yellow :lol: we be interesting to see if ours both pop out the same xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

We have our names, but no boys middle name yet

Delilah Kathleen for a girl 

And Noah for a boy xxx


----------



## emalou90

Mrs.stefka said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 36+4. Baby's dropping and my belly button is officially flat!
> 
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/Fotor0410151910_zps94f4aa39.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG1_zps500c3752.jpg
> 36 weeks, 1st baby vs 2nd baby comparison.
> 
> I'm guessing there's a boy in there this time around :)Click to expand...

No, there's a girl in there! :haha:


----------



## emalou90

We like Florence :cloud9:
BUT not settled until baby is here x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Florence was my 2nd choice, so beautiful xx


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Bump from today :)
> 
> Do you know the sex of your baby? Your bump is similar to mine in that it sticks out more at the top like mine. I'm team yellow so interested lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hahahha! If only babe, I'm also team yellow :lol: we be interesting to see if ours both pop out the same xxClick to expand...

Hmm interesting!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so excited to see what is inside, I'm guessing I'm having a girl
Xx


----------



## FleurDeMai

Florence was one of my choices too before the gender scan. I think my OH had vetoed it though...
But then again, OH hated the name Arthur when I first suggested it, and now it's at the top of our list. We're waiting to see our little boy's face before we make a decision, but it's clear we're both partial to that name.

Someone on a Facebook group posted a picture of the room she's hoping to have at the birth center. Fingers crossed we don't get into labour the same day, because that's my first choice as well!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww that room is lovely! Looks very homely and comforting! :cloud9:

36 week midwife appointment in a moment! Not looking forward to coming home as my lift in my block is broken :(


----------



## emalou90

Lovely room!! 
It's a shame it's so clinical in the UK!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Does anyone feel there midwife appointments are rushed? My last one was 3mins long :/ how!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

When my appointments were monthly, they were long (30-45 minutes) but now that they're every two weeks they don't last more than 15 minutes and that's confusing. Apparently my appointment next week will be even shorter than that...


----------



## Starry Night

Mine have only been 10 minutes at the most and the kicker is I have to drive 1 1/2 hours to get there as there aren't any OBs available any closer. If I didn't have a zillion questions each time they would be even shorter.

We have a name picked out. Hannah Faith. We've had the name since our m/c last fall. We do have a boy's name just in case the u/s was wrong but we haven't figured out which name we want as a first or as a second. Either Bradley Luke or Luke Bradley. But we're really hoping the u/s was right as we have bought tons of girly stuff and I already gave away my boys' things to a friend who is expecting twins. I should have waited until the baby was born just to be safe. Oh well. Fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## Mrs.stefka

My appts are about 10 seconds long. My OB said at this point they know if the baby is healthy, and as long as there is no bleeding or early signs of labor, all they need is a heartbeat. I keep trying for a sono each time...she keeps putting it off. :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'd be so annoyed if my appointments were 10 seconds long! The mw office isn't far away but I have to take the bus so it's 30 minutes to go, 30 minutes to come back, + $8 in bus fare everytime.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I think the worst part about the visits being so short, is that you have to wait to be seen for a good 30 minutes beforehand. On the up-side, it is what it is! Not too many more to endure!


----------



## x__amour

Yep, I've got in and out appointments as well. Sucks when I have to drive almost an hour for less than 2 minutes of someone's time. :(


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I like my appointments, they usually only take up to 10 mins but my MW never seems to be rushing me, she asks me if there are any questions and seems more than willing to talk to me as long as I need there just isn't a huge amount to cover.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh i forgot to mention head is down but not engaged :) and I'm
Measuring 39 weeks :| xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

And not long till may 1st :shock:


----------



## emalou90

My baby has been super active today, I don't know what's going on with her!


----------



## bumpin2012

my appointments have always been 10 minutes, max, with a hour long wait in the waiting room before hand...lol But I love my OB and think she's worth the wait!

I (strangely, perhaps) am more comforted by giving birth in a "hospital atmosphere" After my experience with G, I wouldn't contemplate having a baby anywhere else. 

Only 32 days to go!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Love your comparison pics, looking great! :D 

Hannah - We are calling our little man Jayden George :cloud9: 

Mrs.Stefka - Nice bump! :) 

Fleur - That room looks lovely! I hope it isn't occupied when it's your turn to give birth! 

We had our 36 weeks Midwife appointment yesterday and baby is 3/5th's engaged, being sent for another scan though which is booked for Monday morning, something to do with baby's growth but they think it may have just been the way he was lying so I'm not panicking too much! 

37 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it! :shock:


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> And not long till may 1st :shock:

2 weeks 6 days!!! can you tell im on count down lol!


----------



## Rosie06

quite lucky with my midwife appts although shes always late its prob becuse she spends so long with each patient! plus DD likes to be involved and shes good at letting her help etc!

hannah ive measured 2 weeks ahead at each appt! 

we took DD swimming today it was so nice just been weightless in the water


----------



## mayb_baby

Full term today and I lost my plug :sick:
My bump 

Spoiler
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10154185_775662245792121_6691475909937270216_n_zps9ea66890.jpg


----------



## HannahGraceee

mayb_baby said:


> Full term today and I lost my plug :sick:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10154185_775662245792121_6691475909937270216_n_zps9ea66890.jpg

Is this may's first official labour symptom? Ahhhhh!!


----------



## emalou90

Mayb_ - I almost clicked "spoiler" with a mouthful of cereal when I realised what the sentence above said :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

emalou90 said:


> Mayb_ - I almost clicked "spoiler" with a mouthful of cereal when I realised what the sentence above said :rofl:

Sorry my spoiler is my bump lol :haha:


----------



## emalou90

mayb_baby said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Mayb_ - I almost clicked "spoiler" with a mouthful of cereal when I realised what the sentence above said :rofl:
> 
> Sorry my spoiler is my bump lol :haha:Click to expand...

Good job I didn't click it though!! Thought you'd had five minutes to capture your plug on camera :haha:

At least I can look at your bump now :thumbup:
Looks like you're carrying lower now, or maybe just cam angle, what do you think? Eeek exciting


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin2012 said:


> my appointments have always been 10 minutes, max, with a hour long wait in the waiting room before hand...lol But I love my OB and think she's worth the wait!
> 
> I (strangely, perhaps) am more comforted by giving birth in a "hospital atmosphere" After my experience with G, I wouldn't contemplate having a baby anywhere else.
> 
> Only 32 days to go!!!

I'm the same. With DS I was determined to give birth in a specialized hospital with NICU because of all the issues I had had during the pregnancy. That's why I have to drive 2 hours. We have a hospital that does deliveries 1/2 hour away but there are no OBs, at that time they didn't give epidurals, it wasn't guaranteed they'd even do a section if needed because there is only one surgeon on hand and if he's busy...then it's the 1 1/2 hour ride to the city. Couldn't imagine doing that while in labour! And there is no NICU so baby would be whisked over an hour away. No thanks.

My instincts proved right as I needed an emergency section and DS needed the NICU for a few days due to extremely low blood sugars. This time my GP didn't even WANT to see to my pregnancy so it's the long drive. And with VBAC I'm going to automatically be put into the high risk ward anyways. All around I'm just happier to be there. If there is a next time I would consider requesting a midwife but not sure I'd be a good candidate....especially if I end up with another emergency section with this one.


----------



## mayb_baby

emalou90 said:


> Good job I didn't click it though!! Thought you'd had five minutes to capture your plug on camera :haha:
> 
> At least I can look at your bump now :thumbup:
> Looks like you're carrying lower now, or maybe just cam angle, what do you think? Eeek exciting

He's not in my ribs any more so he's lower but I think it will be a while yet as DS1 was 3days late on his arrival x


----------



## Lilly12

had our 3D today, here's a video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rNZjIS8v3g&feature=youtu.be

Little miss is weighing in at 6lb4oz at 34 weeks lol , according to the ultrasound she is measuring 36w6d! 
Her big sister was born at 41 weeks weighing 6lb14oz.
she said the measurements are usually not 100% accurate and to take off half a lb or so.


----------



## nic18

I'm getting shooting pains in my bum a lot? anyone know what this is?


----------



## mayb_baby

lilly12- That is amazing, bet you are so excited now!

nic18- I had shooting pains right in my bum hole:blush: and it was a shocking pain, I don't know what it is though :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

maybe its baby getting into 'loaded' position?


----------



## emalou90

Locked and loaded as my OH says!!


----------



## Felix26

mayb_baby said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Mayb_ - I almost clicked "spoiler" with a mouthful of cereal when I realised what the sentence above said :rofl:
> 
> Sorry my spoiler is my bump lol :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I also clicked on spoiler with eyes squinted and phone held further away, just in case. Haha! You definitely worded that wrong lol x


----------



## mayb_baby

Brains totally not with it:rofl:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just been to the Disney store and had to buy this https://m.disneystore.co.uk/daisy-duck-nautical-romper/mp/67980/1500070/

Too adorable!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Was going through mine and DHs baby photo albums last night and loved the real pictures so much I've bought a few disposable cameras this morning. There's just something about the real developed photos that weren't staged or taken over and over until perfect that I love so much.

Can't wait to get a load of pics of my lil angel.


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Was going through mine and DHs baby photo albums last night and loved the real pictures so much I've bought a few disposable cameras this morning. There's just something about the real developed photos that weren't staged or taken over and over until perfect that I love so much.
> 
> Can't wait to get a load of pics of my lil angel.

Romper is so cute! 
Yes I agree with you! I take all my photos on my iPhone and get them developed without editing so it's very similar x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Nipples!!!!

They are hurting sooooo much today. I must look like a right perv, I'm just sat on the sofa with my hands pressed hard against my boobs massaging then cos it's the only thing that brings relief.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Going out tonight for my brothers birthday :kiss: maybe this baby might dance it's way out :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb - Happy 37 weeks for yesterday, lovely bump and sounds like you may be the first to give birth from this thread! :happydance: 

Lilly - Love your 3D Ultrasound Video and great to hear that baby is doing so well :D 

Wannabe - Love that romper, so cute! :cloud9: 

Hannah - Hope you have a lovely time out for your brother's birthday :) 

37 weeks today for me! Eeeeeeks! Our little man could be here any time now! Here is my bump, taken today :D


 



Attached Files:







10006967_10154042932685422_2606084168032948946_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FleurDeMai

Lovely bump!

OH, MIL, MIL's sister and SIL (who is 16 week pregnant!) are painting the nursery as I type this. I wanted to help but mt hips failed me and I can't walk so I'm sitting here :haha:
We've told them we won't need a nursery for a while (baby will sleep in our bedroom) but they insisted.


----------



## Excalibur

Fleur - Thank you :D

That's great that you are getting help to paint the Nursery, you can be on supervising duties :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

Baby is low and i keep getting bh. Ive had to.stop telling oh when.it happns because even.though i explain its nothing he worries anyway! :dohh:


----------



## Lilly12

Drink more water :)


----------



## Starry Night

Fleur - at least the nursery will be ready once you and baby are ready to put him in his own room. I think it's lovely your family is ready and willing to help you in this way! My family does stuff like that too. It's so nice. :)

Hannah - have fun partying tonight. Rock that bump!

Excalibur - cute bump! I'm always envious of the ones that are so perfectly round. Mine is so droopy. lol

Wannabe - I am getting that way too. Who cares if I look like a perv? I'm massaging my boobs. And DH likes the show. ha ha

afm - still feeling in no real rush to get things together for baby. I have 4 weeks until I'm full term and not having a lot of BH with this pregnancy so still feel like I have all the time in the world. ha ha 

I do plan on getting things ready for about 35 weeks so I do have to get my act together.


----------



## FleurDeMai

It really is nice that they're helping, I just wish they'd listened to my opinion more. Like I wanted one of the walls to be painted green, but THEY didn't think it was how it should be so now the walls are white, grey, and beige. Oh, it looks good, and I'm grateful that they bought everything and worked hard on decorating, but I was still annoyed that they'd dismiss my opinion pretty much systematically. 
At least they went along with the owl theme my OH wanted.
Omg I sound ungrateful!

My bump is so sore right now. Baby kept giving me painful kicks (as if the couple of painful contractions I've had today werent enough) , I hope I didn't scare SIL :haha: it's her first pregnancy too, I don't want her to think feeling movement is always that awful!


----------



## x__amour

Full term, weeeee! :happydance:
Need baby to come out sooner rather than later though!


----------



## Felix26

Well here's my update....

Went to clinic on Friday, bp raised and protein in urine. Had a scan that showed baby is still breech, so I am booked for an ecv (turning baby) tomorrow. Will be prepped for a section just in case baby reacts badly, or it can bring on labour. So nervous about that!
So yesterday, I had a home visit from midwife to check bp and urine again, and I'd had slight spotting and reduced movements Friday night so she sent me in all things considered to be checked out. Was in all day yesterday, but thankfully all is well, baby movements really picked up when I was there. 

Today is my last day in work! Can't wait! Then tomorrow its in for ecv at 10am. 
Will update when I can xx


----------



## emalou90

Sorry you have to have your ECV! Little trouble maker in there.
I'll be thinking of you! xx


----------



## Felix26

Thanks. I'm nervous about it. But its worth a shot x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Amour - happy full term :kiss: 

Felix - what has that little monkey been doing to you! Good luck today Hun! My turning thoughts are with you :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and I think my dancing made some plug come out :lol:


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy full term to you ladies! I can't believe squishy newborns are going to be showing up soon!

Good luck tomorrow Felix! My friend has had 2 breech babies, and attempted ECV with both, neither baby wad bothered in the slightest from it. :)


----------



## magicwhisper

Happy full term!
I have got a health visitor Letter xD


----------



## nic18

happy full term Shannon :) start that eviction! I want to see if your tem pink or blue :) :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Haha, seriously Nic! I'm going to start some EPO tonight! 
Both DH and DD are sick though so with my luck I'll go into labor. :lol:

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_xP3486_zpsc4e26aa2.jpg

Full term bumpy. :D


----------



## FleurDeMai

Felix - Good luck!

Shannon - Happy full term!

It'll be my turn to reach that milestone tomorrow :)


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Oh and I think my dancing made some plug come out :lol:

Woohoo! Fingers crossed for youuuu.


Me and DD have been dancing around to the Tangled and Frozen soundtracks today :thumbup:non plug for me, BUT felt good having a wiggle, even though my SPD pain was constant :dohh:

Bored this weekend :coffee: I find it so hard to NOT to do anything.
(Don't get me wrong, it's lovely being able to chill out)
My lovely, wonderful OH has been working 2 hours away since yesterday morning, saw him for about 30 minutes this morning, made him bacon sandwiches like a good wifey, then he went to London to play his first American football game (he loved it!) and straight back to work afterwards for another two days (staying away from home) :cry:
As you guys know, he's working his notice period now until he starts his wonderful 9-5 job in the city so we are counting down the days until baby (two days off), payday and weekends we can spend together :thumbup: I CANNOT wait. 

Just get that off my chest :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww em! :( that must be horrible :( I'm glad you had a wiggle to take your mind off it and I love frozen :lol: 

Everyone needs to let me know if anyone has facebook, would love to add you girls xxx


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww em! :( that must be horrible :( I'm glad you had a wiggle to take your mind off it and I love frozen :lol:
> 
> Everyone needs to let me know if anyone has facebook, would love to add you girls xxx

It is, but it's a mean to an ends! Really missing each other.

I'm on Hun, will pm you.
Hush hush on baby being a girl though, nobody knows on Facebook :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

DD had really gotten into frozen all she sings is do you wanna build a snowman constantly lol!

Hannah will pm you fbook details 

just bought last bits for baby and wrapped DD's pressie from her baby brother eeeek!


----------



## magicwhisper

I have facebook xD

I spent the day sorting out under the bed and by the stairs. Oh helped of course xD


----------



## gaves99

MISERABLE day again!!! Hip kills, tons of BH and heartburn that makes me wanna puke. Already on bed watching TV. Took a bath and nothing is comfortable.


----------



## x__amour

My Facebook is in my signature. :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

FleurDeMai said:


> It really is nice that they're helping, I just wish they'd listened to my opinion more. Like I wanted one of the walls to be painted green, but THEY didn't think it was how it should be so now the walls are white, grey, and beige. Oh, it looks good, and I'm grateful that they bought everything and worked hard on decorating, but I was still annoyed that they'd dismiss my opinion pretty much systematically.
> At least they went along with the owl theme my OH wanted.
> Omg I sound ungrateful!

That sucks that they didn't listen to you. It's your house so I don't think it is ungrateful to be upset about that. Once you're up to it you can go back and repaint one of the walls green if you really don't like it.

gaves - sorry you're feeling so poorly. At least we're reaching the end. I remember feeling awful with DS and just trying to get through each day one at a time.:hugs:

x-amour - congrats on reaching full term! And to anyone else who has reached that milestone.

afm - hope no one is offended but I'm very protective of my Facebook. I don't even like to add casual acquaintances.


----------



## proudparent88

Hi still wandering how i have missed this thread. Lol baby brain i guess. I am team blue (for the third time) i am due May 29th but know i wont go till my due date as ds1 was born at 38+4 and ds2 at 37+1 because of an emergency induction. This has been a very difficult pregnancy as i have had so many complications. I have IUGR baby is two weeks behind tgey thought i had toxemia but now think its a problem with my kidneys. I have had steroid shots to speed lung development then was back at L&D today for bleeding and a fungal infection that is causing irritation to my cervix causing the bleeding. Sent home with a prescription for antibiotics. My cervix is fully closed thankfully as they were worried about preterm labor so far so good. Just have 3+4 to full term and 6+4 to my due date really wanna see him ob May 12th as my other two boys were born on the 12th.


----------



## Phantom

I still have so much left to buy. Finally got DS a toddler bed and set up the crib in the baby's room. Turns out the guy who sold us the bed lied and it isn't a toddler bed. Not even a twin bed. It's some odd in between size that won't fit our mattress and is impossible to find sheets for. The bed has also been recalled and he sold it to my husband for $50 with scratches and needing a paint job when its only $59 brand new. :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Phantom, that sucks! I'm sorry. :(

I still need a few little things... Bottles, diapers, wipes, body wash, lotion, pacifiers. I guess they are things I can pick up later though.


----------



## Lilly12

I think we r all set for now.
Stocked up on maternity pads and overnight pads and breast pads as well .


----------



## x__amour

Need pads too, totally forgot. :dohh:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Getting really impatient now, I know it's still too early for her to come out but I really want her to!

Picked up more overnight pads over the weekend so I probably have enough to keep me going for the next couple of years :D packed 2x 10 packs of maternity pads in my hospital bag and have another 5 packs in the bathroom :D


----------



## proudparent88

I still need a ton of things. And i am gonna use depends underwear and save my underwear me and pads just do not get along. Still need a ton of baby stuff too but small stuff. I am so ready for him to be here though and hold him. My oldest son and his two yr old brother constantly talk about the baby in mommys belly. Everytime i have an appointment my four yr old asks if i am getting my baby out lol.


----------



## nic18

I just need dummys! not sure if we are using them so will pick them up if we decide to use them :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have a couple of dummies, like you I'm not sure if we will use of not.. 

Ava found them, and found her with one in her mouth, 2 years since she's had one and she said she missed it :dohh: took that off her straight away :lol:


----------



## emalou90

Haha Hannah! My DD was the same "ooooo dummies!" Was the expression, I immediately said "um well, we know they're for babies don't we?!" :dohh:
Can't be doing with dummy regression now just before school!!!!


----------



## gaves99

Saturday I went to a HUGE tag sale in the area that is just with kids things. Set an alarm to get up, picked up my mom, got there for 745 when doors opened at 9. We were already 50 people deep and by 9 came there were HUNDREDS behind us. It was a crazy free-for-all with people running to grab things. They give you a map ahead of time. If you needed a big item, it is def the place to get it!!! All the standing, walking, bending and carrying I think is what gave me all the pain yesterday. actually slept last night and feel MUCH better. I think she also dropped a little overnight.

We got a few gems that I am happy with. Got some toys, bathing suits for this summer for a hot day and dress for next year. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







girl.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 6









swim.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









toys.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha: that's exactly what I said to her aswell.. Haha!


We sorted out bathroom unit out :) it's perfect cos it actually fits in our bathroom :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## proudparent88

Gaves99 such cute things! I love flea markets and yard/garage sales you can get some really cheap really adorable things for babies and kids. I find myself dealing with a small bout of depression i was this far along with ds2 when i lost my best friend to suicide the day of my baby shower. She will be gone three years this year and it still feels like yesterday sometimes. :'(


----------



## gaves99

proudparent88 said:


> Gaves99 such cute things! I love flea markets and yard/garage sales you can get some really cheap really adorable things for babies and kids. I find myself dealing with a small bout of depression i was this far along with ds2 when i lost my best friend to suicide the day of my baby shower. She will be gone three years this year and it still feels like yesterday sometimes. :'(

So sorry to hear that! That is never easy at any point. Keep your head up and know she is there watching over you all! :hugs:

My grams 1 year was back in Feb. She loved birds esp the chickadee. Now that spring is here the birds are starting and everytime I hear one now I get very weepy but its a sign that I know she is with me and I know she is watching over us.


----------



## Starry Night

Phantom - that sucks about the bed. I hate when people aren't honest about what they're selling. I'm always nervous using classifieds, etc. We recently bought a used washing machine and the person improperly stored it outside in -40 degree weather so it virtually destroyed the machine which we didn't discover until we brought it home. Spent a small fortune repairing it and replacing the pump. Still cost less than a brand new machine (especially one of that caliber) but it was still very frustrating and he got a very annoyed email from us.

proudparents - sorry to hear about your friend. The anniversary of a loss is never easy. 

Hannah - that's a very cute changing station. I would never have thought of putting it in the bathroom but it's a brilliant solution to the stink it gives in the nursery. I just wish ours had the room! We have a diaper genie and I do notice the difference (we used to use a regular garbage bin) but it doesn't remove the smell entirely. And our nursery has a built-in change table so it's not exactly removable either.

afm - I'm not at the point yet where I'm constantly uncomfortable but the uncomfortable days are starting to add up. I can get breathless over the smallest activity and I think I have varicose veins down below. It's very painful.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know! Plus it has a baby bath under the changing unit so easy to fill and empty also :D

Gaves - love the baby buys :) xx


----------



## magicwhisper

love all the baby stuff :D

ive packed my hospital bag just got to do babys :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yay for hospital bag :)

Does anyone else feel like their bits are falling out? :blush:


----------



## proudparent88

No but i feel constantly exhausted.


----------



## Starry Night

Yep. Always tired. I have to give myself pep talks over every task. DH finally carried the laundry hampers downstairs for me (after days of asking, lol) and I need to get to it! We've been without a working machine for weeks so I have so much to catch up on before I can get to the baby stuff. But that means getting up and crossing the room. ha ha


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

HannahGraceee said:


> Yay for hospital bag :)
> 
> Does anyone else feel like their bits are falling out? :blush:

Yes! Just walked 1/2 mile from work to the bus stop and I definitely was feeling sharp pressure on my cervix.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I didn't get to take naps over the weekend as we constantly had people over and today the exhaustion is hitting me hard! But I need to wash the crib's sheets and the floor is in serious need of sweeping and vacuuming.



The nursery so far! OH's aunt is coming back some time soon to finish painting the owls and we have yet to get a crib mattress, a rocking chair and a wardrobe, but that can wait because for the moment the changing table is big enough for all the baby clothes and we have this in our bedroom
https://www.deltachildren.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/27261-100-sweet-birds-gliding-bassinet-top.jpg

If anyone wants to add me on Facebook, my name is Gabrielle Labrecque. Not my real name so I feel comfortable sharing it publicly :haha:
Just tell me your bnb name when adding.
(Also most of my posts are in French.)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Nursery looks wonderful!

I'm in a bit of a mardy today. Think I'm just too tired to deal with people now, there should be a world known rule that says if a pregnant woman looks tired and fed up just leave her alone. Don't make comments about how she must be ready to have the baby now, or wow look at your bump, or awwwww are you starting to feel a bit tired now.

None of it! Just shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Excalibur

Magic - I'm with you on the BH's!

Starry - Thank you, my bump is only round where you can see, I'm hiding my jelly belly which was left from when I gave birth to Tyler :blush: :haha: 

Amour - Happy full term and lovely bump :happydance: 

Felix - I hope everything is ok? :hugs: 

Fleur - Happy full term :dance: 

Gaves - Looks like you got some lovely things for baby.

Hannah - Love the bathroom unit! 

Good job my Midwife sent us for another scan..Jayden has had a massive growth spurt! His approximate weight is currently 8lbs 3oz and he has shot up on the charts! I have increased fluid and I had to have some bloods taken, one lot to check glucose for late Diabetes and another lot to check for some sort of virus. Torch virus? Got another appointment in two weeks time with the Consultant, just so they can have a feel of my bump and make sure Jayden's head is engaging properly. I personally don't think I will make it to my due date as I have been having a lot of pressure and what I think are Braxton Hicks, last night and today but I guess only time will tell :)


----------



## bumpin2012

HannahGraceee said:


> Yay for hospital bag :)
> 
> Does anyone else feel like their bits are falling out? :blush:

All the time... 


I'm as prepared as I can be. We're moving across the country likely July, so there is no nursery to set up, no toddler bed to transition to. I've bought clothing and a few blankets for her, but we kept most of the baby stuff from G. She'll be in the bassinet in out room until 4-6 months at the least, so I'm not worried.


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Yay for hospital bag :)
> 
> Does anyone else feel like their bits are falling out? :blush:

Yes!
Oh love your unit, I have almost the exact same one :thumbup:
Can't fit it in the bathroom though, which is irritating! Not that ive tried, I'll get OH to try :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies! 

I think I might have to start popping in on the weekends. I miss so much when I don't. Congrats to all of you term mamas!! The countdown has officially started. 

We had our 3D scan on Friday, and my little man just melted me. He is a little cuddler. I can't WAIT to meet him. 

Has anyone thought about trying any "at home" things to kick-start labor? I have been reading about a lot of stuff to try, and I'm going to start putting some of them into effect in about 4 weeks to move this process along!

Here is my Facebook


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Excalibur - 8lbs already? That's a big healthy baby you are making in there! Did your OB say anything about inducing you since baby is measuring so large already?


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Yay for hospital bag :)
> 
> Does anyone else feel like their bits are falling out? :blush:
> 
> Yes!
> Oh love your unit, I have almost the exact same one :thumbup:
> Can't fit it in the bathroom though, which is irritating! Not that ive tried, I'll get OH to try :haha:Click to expand...

I love it :) ohhhh my bathroom is huge! It's so weird.. My bathroom is bigger then my kitchen :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - Glad to hear that you enjoyed your 3D scan and we DTD for the first time in a long while last night to try and kick start things, I think that is what caused my BH's.

Yeah, I couldn't believe it when the sonographer turned round and said that his approximate weight is currently 8lbs 3oz! They didn't mention anything about inducing me as Tyler was 9lbs 10.5oz at birth, I guess it will all boil down to what happens at my next Consultant appointment in two weeks when they check to see if Jayden is engaging properly with him being so big, or if they find anything wrong with my blood test results.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

That makes sense. Good luck, and let us know how it goes!!

We are going to have a pretty active DTD/cardio/spicy food schedule once May rolls around! :)


----------



## proudparent88

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I think I might have to start popping in on the weekends. I miss so much when I don't. Congrats to all of you term mamas!! The countdown has officially started.
> 
> We had our 3D scan on Friday, and my little man just melted me. He is a little cuddler. I can't WAIT to meet him.
> 
> Has anyone thought about trying any "at home" things to kick-start labor? I have been reading about a lot of stuff to try, and I'm going to start putting some of them into effect in about 4 weeks to move this process along!
> 
> Here is my Facebook

As all my drs are crazy and still allow me to dtd that is what i will be trying first as its what started my labor with ds1. Plus its fun lol. But as far as other things not sure what i wanna try. I cant tolerate spicy foods not that tolerant of pineapple i like it but not enough to eat what they claim it takes. What methods are you interested in?


----------



## magicwhisper

My rabbit has been acting different around me since i got pregnant. Researching it most rabbits become really affectionate towards you when your pregnant l. My rabbit? The teenager male rabbit of mine is apparently showing how much he fancies me! :dohh: at least hes not aggressive i guess :haha: it better stop when ella is born or he will need the chop lol :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

Hannah thats greaat you can fit that in your bathroom, it must be huge ours is a nightmare because our bathroom and sick are one room then the toilet is seperate room next to it :/

mrs stefka glad your scan went well 3d ones are fab arnt they!

Exclibur what a fab size your little man is! hope your tests go ok, i have GD and last mondayy he was estimated 6lb8oz!

as for getting baby moving im not going to try anything, i tried everrything under the sun with DD and nothing made her budge so I just have the they will come when they are ready attitude mind this one has until 1st may to make an appearance if not its section day!

Please please remind me its never a good idea at almost 37 weeks to be out shopping from half 10 till 4pm to say im in agony is an understatement my feet look like balloons i actually didnt think they were that bad till DH walked in from work and said my word have you seen the size of your feet :dohh: having lots of braxton hicks today some fairly painful others not so much x


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - Thank you and I will do for sure :D

That sounds like a good plan :thumbup:


----------



## Felix26

Hia the ecv didn't work. It was very painful and I don't think I would recommend it to anyone. It was like a huge Chinese burn on my stomach. Id not do it again! Baby was monitored for an hour afterwards and was slow to pick up movements and still is quite quiet now, so I have to keep an eye on that now. But they were happy with the heartrate. I'm home now and resting. We have a section booked for 28th April, just 2 weeks. (so u can kick me out of this group lol) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Sorry I missed you off my last post, I think we posted at the same time. Thank you, I'm keeping everything crossed for good results and wow, you would think I had GD wouldn't you? I guess my results will reveal all, either that or I just carry big babies :shock:


----------



## emalou90

Felix26 said:


> Hia the ecv didn't work. It was very painful and I don't think I would recommend it to anyone. It was like a huge Chinese burn on my stomach. Id not do it again! Baby was monitored for an hour afterwards and was slow to pick up movements and still is quite quiet now, so I have to keep an eye on that now. I'm home now and resting. We have a section booked for 28th April, just 2 weeks. (so u can kick me out of this group lol) xx

Sorry it didn't work lovely. :hugs:
How far along are you?

No you stay!! Don't go away so close to the end. 2 weeks and you'll have a beautiful baby, so exciting xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Felix - I'm sorry to hear that the ECV didn't work and that it was so painful :( 

28th April isn't far away and I hope you stick around in this group! Your section is booked for 2 days after my birthday :happydance:


----------



## Felix26

emalou90 said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> Hia the ecv didn't work. It was very painful and I don't think I would recommend it to anyone. It was like a huge Chinese burn on my stomach. Id not do it again! Baby was monitored for an hour afterwards and was slow to pick up movements and still is quite quiet now, so I have to keep an eye on that now. I'm home now and resting. We have a section booked for 28th April, just 2 weeks. (so u can kick me out of this group lol) xx
> 
> Sorry it didn't work lovely. :hugs:
> How far along are you?
> 
> No you stay!! Don't go away so close to the end. 2 weeks and you'll have a beautiful baby, so exciting xxxClick to expand...

37 weeks today, so 39 exactly at section. I will stay, I'm sure a few of us here will have an April baby. And I want to keep up with everyones journeys to the end x


----------



## Rosie06

yes must of posted same time, i bet its a case you carry large babys I was the smallest of my mums and then she had a huge jump in weights with my brother and sister my sister been 9lb 10oz a week early! 

felix really sorryy ecv didnt work hope your ok, my section is booked two days after yours!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

18 days till I hit 37 weeks at which point I will be DTD like a rabbit discomfort be damned!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - That is what I was thinking and wow..9lbs 10oz a week early? :shock:


----------



## Rosie06

ha ha i know i always remember back in the days when my parents had milk delivered by milkman and he came to collect his weekly milk money and it was November and he asked if my mum had had baby my dads response was yeah she gave birth to a turkey! But to think i was 17 days late (yep 17! long days apparantley!!!) and i was only 7lb12 x


----------



## bumpin2012

Felix: I agree! You have to stay! Sorry it didn't work for you :(

Excalibur: WOWZERS he's going to be a proper chunky boy!

Rosie: I was also a very late baby. 14 days late, 2 failed attempts at induction. They sent my mom home on a satuday to await a Monday csection date, and I decided I would come all on my own sunday. I was also just shy of 8 lbs then... My own child elected to wait until the day before his eviction notice was served...

As for ways to get labour going, im not doing a damn thing! :haha: I tried them all for 4 very long weeks with G. More sex than hubby could handle, spicy food, pineapple, I walked an hour a day, bumpy roads, bounced away on an exercise ball from dawn till dusk, RLT and EPO from as early as suggested to start... 3 "very favourable" membrane sweeps. All I got was 3 lovely weeks of prodromal labour, with a contraction every 3 minutes, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. I dilated a cm a week... lol. I think I'll kick up my heels and cuddle with my boy in his last days as an 'only' He' going to hate me for a few weeks once we bring little miss home anyways, might a well get the cuddles while I can!


----------



## proudparent88

I was a month early and 4 pounds 14 ounces. Very tiny probably because of the drugs and alcohol during my moms pregnancy. I am so worn out this time just ready to hold him. He has been moving all over the place all day! I feel like one of those people in a horror flick where something burts out through their belly i feel like any min he is gonna come through lol.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I was born at 38 weeks, 5.4lbs... My sister, 38 weeks too, and 4.5lbs! She was perfectly healthy, my mother just makes small babies. My brother was her biggest at 6.2lbs.

Aaaaah, that horror flick feeling :haha:
Part of me loves it because it's funny looking, and part of me hates it because damn, it hurts so much!

I've had to move a single bed mattress all by myself this morning... Never doing that again unless I want to provoke labour! It triggered a series of very uncomfortable contractions, and since then even the tiniest effort (like standing up to make dinner) would bring those contractions back. Fortunately they were not the real deal... I'm not ready to have my baby as I still don't have the okay to deliver at the birth center.

Pineapple helps get the labour going?


----------



## bumpin2012

Fleur, if I remember correctly, you'd have to eat like 8 full pineapples in one sitting :haha: but some swear by it


----------



## emalou90

And to note, if you eat 8 whole pineapples I think you'll end up with runny poo and a sore tummy :rofl:


----------



## FleurDeMai

I eat 3 slices of pineapple and my gums instantly start to bleed, I don't dare imagine what it would be like if I ate 8 whole ones!
Oversensitive gums... how I am not going to miss that pregnancy symptom! So looking forward to being able to brush my teeth without it looking like a slasher movie :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I was laid out on the sofa last night watching my belly move. It's just the weirdest thing to watch :D

Was thinking the other day how amazing it is that I could get to 30 years old and not know about some of the craziness you experience when pregnant:
- actually being able to feel you cervix as you walk
- constipation
- pelvis splitting open
- nipples getting huge, sore and darker
- mucous plug
- throwing up when you brush your teeth
- hairy belly
....,

Then I realised that if people actually told you all this stuff in advance you'd be scared to do it.

The first rule of pregnancy club is don't talk about pregnancy club! :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahaha that is so true!

My boyfriend woke me up in the most lovely way this morning... "Hannah your nip is leaking" :blush: 

Tomorrow I'm full term! :) and now 1 week intill my baby girl is 5 years old! :shock:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm also finding it very hard on what to buy her.. She has everything :lol: and all she wanna is a bike.. Which my mums getting Uhoh!


----------



## emalou90

Be boring Han and buy clothes!! Everyone else will buy her toys.

Probably a token doll or something though? They have some lovely Frozen dolls available now! £25 in tesco x


----------



## HannahGraceee

She defiantly needs a new summer wardrobe :lol: 

It's hard cos I already know she's getting a new baby and mini crib the same as mine (from my mum) she's such a babe.. She's bought a maxi cosi off ebay the same as mine and the day we being baby home, my mums bring Ava's baby home :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

Awh bless her she is a lucky girl!

I agree with thw pregnancy club. Not like most people would of believedd us if we told them :rofl:


----------



## gaves99

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I was laid out on the sofa last night watching my belly move. It's just the weirdest thing to watch :D
> 
> Was thinking the other day how amazing it is that I could get to 30 years old and not know about some of the craziness you experience when pregnant:
> - actually being able to feel you cervix as you walk
> - constipation
> - pelvis splitting open
> - nipples getting huge, sore and darker
> - mucous plug
> - throwing up when you brush your teeth
> - hairy belly
> ....,
> 
> Then I realised that if people actually told you all this stuff in advance you'd be scared to do it.
> 
> The first rule of pregnancy club is don't talk about pregnancy club! :D

I couldn't agree more!! I just posted something similar in another thread. As a FTM, I also have no idea about some of the signs and symptoms to come. I feel so silly not knowing... I was talking to a few of my cousins yesterday and I love telling them the things I didn't know. Totally "what to expect when expecting" moment but the good, bad AND ugly!:haha:


----------



## nic18

Hannah that's so cute ava gets her own baby to :)


----------



## emalou90

We should make our own book.
Brutally honest pregnancy guide!
"You might find dodgy coloured gloop in your pants one day... But don't worry, it's not an alien, it's your mucus plug" :rofl:


----------



## Felix26

Hannah I love that she gets her own baby, a fab way for her to understand and help out. And not to feel left out with baby getting attention.


----------



## bumpin2012

back from my appointment: I've gained 2 lbs! :happydance: BUT my fundal height measurement is only 35. Not concerning as its within the 2cm allowance, but based on my history, its something she wants to keep an eye on. She and I had a long discussion about my worries (something I LOVE about my OB) and she has told me that should my measurement be falling behind in 2 weeks, she will have me go up to the fetal assessment unit for an ultrasound to check on baby. 

AND baby is still transverse. If she is still transverse at 38 weeks, we will attempt an ECV, and if that fails, we will talk about a booked CSection.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Proud Parent - I'm not sure of all the methods I will be trying, but DTD and cardio will be topping my list. I'm not into pineapple enough to eat 8 of them, as Fleur said. I do dig spicy foods, though, so I'm sure that will play a part, too.

Felix/Rosie - I guess you two will be starting us all off! My prediction that it would be mayb was wrong...I think. That's crazy to think you only have 2 weeks left!! Do you feel like you're ready? 

Afm -I had a crazy nights sleep last night. I was having all kinds of insane dreams, and then I woke up at 1am to our power being out in our house. It was actually cold outside, so of course it got cold inside...55F! I didn't get much sleep until the power came back on at 5:30am, then got up with my little one at 6am to get her off to school. Hopefully tonight isn't as eventful!!


----------



## nic18

I'm term tomorrow! I like spicy food and all the foods they tell you to eat but I suppose unless baby is ready to come nothing will move them along! Will be walking and bouncing away on my ball.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My lil girl is dancing a very lively jig right now. I love feeling her move and watching my belly bounce around but I've literally just finished a plate of meatballs and veg in tomato sauce and she's making that dance about too.

Nausea :(


----------



## magicwhisper

My baby always measured slightly small when she was transverse so that might be a factor.

Midwife tomorrow and apparently she will go over my birth plan


----------



## nic18

what is your birth plan zoey? or are you just going with the flow?


----------



## magicwhisper

Basically go with the flow. Painkiller wise start with gas and air and work my way up. And when Ella is born matt is to stay with her at any point if they take her away from me (when possible) 


Ella has hiccups so strange :rofl:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Most recent baby related sewing project completed. A swaddlepod for my bubs.

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/823DB694-EB71-4F16-9CE7-F6BF9909AA1C_zpsdgf8wcfk.jpg


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats on the weight gain bumpin!! Not something I would normally say, but in this case it's great news! Only in the pregnancy world!!


----------



## nic18

wannabe, that's so cute! wish I was crafty! 

zoey, sounds a good plan!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Wannabe - LOVE IT!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Zoey - that's basically mine too ;) and I'm sorry in-advance for all my selfies on instergram
:lol:


----------



## magicwhisper

Oh yay haha xD I'm glad someone has a similar plan to me :D and it's fine haha. And lol on the Instagram :haha: it's mainly bump pictures for me xD


----------



## FleurDeMai

I kind of feel bad for my Instagram followers who don't care about baby stuff. That's basically all I ever post lately. Baby stuff, my bump, and cats :haha:

I don't know if I'm going to my prenatal class tonight... I was supposed to go with OH, but at the last minute his boss decided he was going to work late and there's no arguing with him. If OH had refused, he wouldn't have had work for the rest of the week. See why he wants to take a 6 month paternity leave?
So unless MIL agrees to come with me (which seems unlikely), I'm not going. I could walk and take the bus, but... It's going to be -1°C (30°F) with freaking snow tonight and my bump doesn't fit in my winter coat anymore, I'm tired, my legs and back are killing me right now... There's no way I'm walking under those circumstances, no matter how much I want to go!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - That comment made me chuckle about the turkey :haha:! 

Aww you were so tiny considering you were 17 days late! :shock: 

Bumpin - He sure is! I hope I don't go overdue as I think he will be bigger than Tyler if I do!


----------



## Rosie06

Excalibur said:


> Rosie - That comment made me chuckle about the turkey :haha:!
> 
> Aww you were so tiny considering you were 17 days late! :shock:
> 
> Bumpin - He sure is! I hope I don't go overdue as I think he will be bigger than Tyler if I do!

I know shame im not so tiny now lol out of the 2 of us my sister is the skinny minnie and my the whale!!! not sure what went wrong there! :haha:

Wanabe how creative are you thats lovely!!!

Has extreme tiredness hit anyone else? Im completley exhausted im making myself stay up till half ten otherwise I end up wide awake at a ridiculus hour and then running around with a 3 year old day cripples me feel like first tri all over again!


----------



## bumpin2012

thanks girls...never in my life have I been so excited about gaining 2 lbs in 2 weeks. I don't know if her being transverse is the issue. 2 weeks ago, she measured 34 weeks (at 34 weeks, and has been bang on the whole time), so only a 1 cm gain in those 2 weeks. Hopefully she will hit a growth spurt and she will measure on par, or at least within that 2 cm allowance still. My OB is away next week, so will see me the week after, but I can go in anytime I feel I need to, and see one of her colleagues. 

Fleur, I wouldn't worry about the prenatal class. You should take the evening to relax :) 

Excalibur: My OB told me today that her 3rd child was 10.5 lbs! She's not a very big woman either!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - I'm sure you are just perfect the way you are :hugs:

I'm constantly exhausted! I don't sleep very well though so that doesn't help!


----------



## Excalibur

Bumpin - Ouch! :shock:


----------



## Rosie06

ah thank you! good job hubby loves me the way i am! although after this whole GD pregnancy im determined to get down to a healthy weight im not that far off but its definatley given me the motivation!

night time sleep is hit and miss here more miss than hit! but i guess ill have to get used to it in the coming weeks lol although at least once hes here I can get comfy! lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - You are more than welcome and there you go then :D I am planning on doing the exact same thing so I wish you all the best on your weight loss journey, I'm sure you will do great!

That is what I'm looking forward to the most, being able to get comfy and not be in agony every time I try and turn over :haha:


----------



## Felix26

Mrs.stefka said:


> Proud Parent - I'm not sure of all the methods I will be trying, but DTD and cardio will be topping my list. I'm not into pineapple enough to eat 8 of them, as Fleur said. I do dig spicy foods, though, so I'm sure that will play a part, too.
> 
> Felix/Rosie - I guess you two will be starting us all off! My prediction that it would be mayb was wrong...I think. That's crazy to think you only have 2 weeks left!! Do you feel like you're ready?
> 
> Afm -I had a crazy nights sleep last night. I was having all kinds of insane dreams, and then I woke up at 1am to our power being out in our house. It was actually cold outside, so of course it got cold inside...55F! I didn't get much sleep until the power came back on at 5:30am, then got up with my little one at 6am to get her off to school. Hopefully tonight isn't as eventful!!


I feel mostly ready. I'm excited now, that I know my baby is coming in 12 days! And I know how it all works in my hospital, with visiting and how long ill be in etc. I feel prepared. Just need to keep ontop of keeping the house clean, petrol in the car and my bags packed. All just in case I go into labour and I need to be rushed in for an emergency.


----------



## nic18

Full term today woo :dance:!
Happy full term to Hannah to :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thank you hunny :). X


----------



## HannahGraceee

I feel really strange today.. A bit ill :( and just weird


----------



## Starry Night

Does anyone else have varicose veins down below? I am turning into a proper fire crotch now that baby has finally decided to go head down. Not finding any relief either. Wah......


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to full term ladies!

36 week midwife went well apparently she is a very good baby :D


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> I feel really strange today.. A bit ill :( and just weird

Oh could be an early labour sign, feeling off apparently is one. 

I've been having pain in my tummy after the ecv but not contractions I don't think. But I have keep an eye cos I need to go straight in for section if it is labour.


----------



## Felix26

Rosie06 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Rosie - That comment made me chuckle about the turkey :haha:!
> 
> Aww you were so tiny considering you were 17 days late! :shock:
> 
> Bumpin - He sure is! I hope I don't go overdue as I think he will be bigger than Tyler if I do!
> 
> I know shame im not so tiny now lol out of the 2 of us my sister is the skinny minnie and my the whale!!! not sure what went wrong there! :haha:
> 
> Wanabe how creative are you thats lovely!!!
> 
> Has extreme tiredness hit anyone else? Im completley exhausted im making myself stay up till half ten otherwise I end up wide awake at a ridiculus hour and then running around with a 3 year old day cripples me feel like first tri all over again!Click to expand...

Yes. I'm exhausted! Going for a nap now after dinner xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

My knickers smell like seman.. 

Which is strange, bcos I haven't had sex since I found out..


----------



## Mrs.stefka

HannahGraceee said:


> My knickers smell like seman..
> 
> Which is strange, bcos I haven't had sex since I found out..

It must be another fun pregnancy symptom! I'm starting to get a metallic smell? Weird.


----------



## Starry Night

My pregnancy has completely killed my libido. I miss it. RIP my angel libido. I hope it gets reincarnated once baby arrives. 

And yeah...smelly stuff is always coming out of me too. I'm hoping it's just that my smeller is off. I'm just so gross right now.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

My sex drive has really kicked into high gear since becoming pregnant. I heard you either go all in or all out. There is no in between in the preggo world!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I want it like crazy

OH refuses completely 

:rolleyes::rolleyes:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I don't know why my body needs me to go to the number 2 so many times today!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I can do without sex at the minute TBH :D

Hubby is gagging for it but being very patient.

I really want to go swimming today but there's no way I'll squeeze my massive belly into my swimsuit.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm gagging for it and being very unpatient :lol:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> I don't know why my body needs me to go to the number 2 so many times today!

Ooooooooo maybe labourrrr maybe just BMs for the fun of it :haha:



Right girlies very happy today. :happydance:
My DD got into the primary school I wanted her to go too :thumbup:
Excited to buy her uniform and school shoes! Arghhh.
Scan went well, head down baby, growing well, estimated 5lbs 13oz!
Midwife went well too, turns out she's 4/5 engaged but as we all know she can pop in and out as a second baby.
Have leukocytes in my urine but that's being sent for analysis, as always.
I'm now measuring 35 weeks not 36. Not too concerned at the moment but it isn't bang in line with my progression so something to keep an eye on.
I can have my water birth! :happydance:

I'm struggling a lot with SPD aches/pains at the moment, my midwife said I can suggest/ask for a stretch and sweep when I see her next (at the beginning of May) and she will either say "yes your midwife can do it on your due date" or "we'll do one now and another on your due date with midwife"
My midwife seemed to think she wouldn't refuse me one because of the pain.so that's positive. 

Oh and I went out last night so wasn't on here and I miss like 3 pages of gossip?! 

Overall a good day, plus it's sunny. Feeling good apart from the pain :dohh: thanks for reading girls, longggggg.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: I'm glad your DD the school you want :) and everything went well with scan! 

I really hope it's not labour em.. I'm so busy over the week!

Beach tomorrow hopefully
Baby shower Friday 
Shopping for Ava's birthday Saturday
I think it's my other baby shower Sunday :lol: 
Ava's having friends found for cake Monday
Ava's birthday is Tuesday we have a day out planned 
Wednesday Ava goes back to school and OH has a day off again so were having a sneaky lunch and then dinner with a friend :lol: 

So no.. He/she is not invited yet :lol:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm gagging for it and being very unpatient :lol:

Tell OH to make it happen!:haha:

Preggo sex is better than non-preggo sex. It must be because everything is more sensitive...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mrs.stefka said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I'm gagging for it and being very unpatient :lol:
> 
> Tell OH to make it happen!:haha:
> 
> *Preggo sex is better than non-preggo sex. It must be because everything is more sensitive..*.Click to expand...

Thank you for the heads up :haha: I've never experienced it :lol: 

:haha: my boyfriends must think he's huge cos since this baby was a cluster of cells he's been scared he might "touch it" :dohh:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance: I'm glad your DD the school you want :) and everything went well with scan!
> 
> I really hope it's not labour em.. I'm so busy over the week!
> 
> Beach tomorrow hopefully
> Baby shower Friday
> Shopping for Ava's birthday Saturday
> I think it's my other baby shower Sunday :lol:
> Ava's having friends found for cake Monday
> Ava's birthday is Tuesday we have a day out planned
> Wednesday Ava goes back to school and OH has a day off again so were having a sneaky lunch and then dinner with a friend :lol:
> 
> So no.. He/she is not invited yet :lol:

Not with all these plans baby better not arrive yet!! 
Anytime after :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Men. Can't live with them, but can't have babies without them!


----------



## magicwhisper

The last couple of days ive gone to the toilet loads :wacko: and does she have to headbutt my foof i get a sharp pain when shee does :dohh:

Sex wise ive hadd no sex drive since i got my bfp. Its a good job my oh dosent have a big sex drive otherwise it would be very bad for him :haha:


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> I don't know why my body needs me to go to the number 2 so many times today!

Another sign?
I'm also pooping like a good 'un today. Must have been about 6/7 times and loose bm too. 

I'm also having a shower on Friday, a surprise one. All I know is the date lol


----------



## x__amour

HannahGraceee said:


> I don't know why my body needs me to go to the number 2 so many times today!

So jealous. :rofl:

These stupid f*cking anti-acids are backing me up like no other. Making me extremely bloated and crying when I have to go! Feels like horrible contractions, lol.


----------



## Rachie004

I'm glad it's not just me with the BMs! The last few days I've needed to go 3-6 times per day but they're not loose - I'm just guessing there isn't any room left in there for baby and poop :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've number 2'd like 7-8 times all loose, sharp pains up my Minnie :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Here we go again..


----------



## bumpin2012

Ugh, my sex drive has shriveled into nothing. I do it, and try to enjoy it, because I believe the intimacy of sex is important to a marriage, but hubby has to work VERY hard to get me in the mood.

Hopefully baby stays put for you, Hannah, sounds like a busy weekend/week!


----------



## FleurDeMai

My sex drive is still as high as it was before pregnancy but I'm put off by how uncomfortable penetration has become. Fortunately it doesn't bother OH. As long as he get back rubs he's happy :haha:

I got a call from my midwife today, I thought it would be health related, but nope, she wanted to know if I'm interested by cloth diapers because she has a few for me! That was unexpected!


----------



## gaves99

I wish I had to go! I am currently in the opposite issue that I am uncomfortable from only going every few days. Ive stepped up the fiber again and stool softeners. Not sure if it is related to that but my bump has been SOOOO tight the past 2 days. I am so uncomfortable sitting here and my skin feels like it wants to rip open. This is how it was when they were trying to say irritable uterus but then it got better. It feels like a constant BH contraction. 

ON the sex topic, oh hell no! Thank god DH is easy going. I have NO drive. Last time was in Nov (lol) and it hurt that I was crying during and it freaked him out.


----------



## nic18

my sex drive is just the same! HIGH :shock: 
think OH gets freaked out considering how low bubs is now :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin2012 said:


> Ugh, my sex drive has shriveled into nothing. I do it, and try to enjoy it, because I believe the intimacy of sex is important to a marriage, but hubby has to work VERY hard to get me in the mood.
> 
> Hopefully baby stays put for you, Hannah, sounds like a busy weekend/week!

This is me too. We don't actually DTD because my varicose veins had me swollen shut by around 6 months and I was getting yeast infections every single time before that. With my other pregnancies--even my failed ones--I was constantly horny and ready to go. Pregnant sex was awesome! But because of the bleeds and issues I technically wasn't allowed but was often bad because I needed it so much. I normally have a high-drive so this lack of libido is really frustrating. I do want to do it because I love hubby and think he's fine ( ;) ) but my body just refuses to respond. I'm scared it won't come back.:nope:

A little jealous of all the BMs. lol I'm so constipated and I think it's because baby is squishing my intestines. I can feel her head pushing on my bum. And being all backed up makes me feel ill. I always feel so good after I do manage to go.


----------



## stargazer0726

Hey everyone,,,
I have an induction date scheduled for April 27th!!! Only 11 days away. Its so crazy to have a countdown! I'm honestly really enjoying the end of my pregnancy, watching my stomach contort and feeling baby constantly moving...I am getting more and more anxious for him to arrive.

Sex drive is non existent for me! We dtd a month or so ago and I know hubs would like to get it in one more time before the 6 week post birth waiting window but i'm not sure that will happen!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Wow, Stargazer!! Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## gaves99

I'm waking up to pee and in some serious pain. It feels like a burning stabbing pain in my upper abdom. Each breath hurts.. Every time I move it makes my bump hard and pain worse. More on left than anything. Still feel like its intestional since I've had a hard time pooping. Took colace this afternoon and drank prune juice before bed. Not sure what to do!?


----------



## Phantom

Sex drive? what's that? I think we've only dtd once since becoming pregnant. :blush:


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> I'm waking up to pee and in some serious pain. It feels like a burning stabbing pain in my upper abdom. Each breath hurts.. Every time I move it makes my bump hard and pain worse. More on left than anything. Still feel like its intestional since I've had a hard time pooping. Took colace this afternoon and drank prune juice before bed. Not sure what to do!?

Could be gas?
Could be a water infection?
Could just be pressure from not pooping?
Hope you feel better xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

gaves99 said:


> I'm waking up to pee and in some serious pain. It feels like a burning stabbing pain in my upper abdom. Each breath hurts.. Every time I move it makes my bump hard and pain worse. More on left than anything. Still feel like its intestional since I've had a hard time pooping. Took colace this afternoon and drank prune juice before bed. Not sure what to do!?

I had this the other day. I felt like my upper abdomen was being shredded apart. Didn't help that baby was kicking my intestines like mad. Eventually I did have a BM and I felt worlds better. But I don't know what got it going. So far I'm at the mercy of my body. I was able to walk a few laps up and down my driveway this evening but not sure how much that helped as soon as I'm on my feet I can feel baby drop down and put pressure down below which is probably pinching things off. It literally is a pain. :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

One of the first May babies are born! Pinkbump had her baby :shock: they are really starting now girls :shock:


----------



## emalou90

Oh my gosh did she?!!
Argh scary
Hope they're both well. Early I expect ;-)


----------



## nic18

Congratulation pinkbump!


----------



## bumpin2012

I don't think pinkbump was in this group, but congrats anyways! Hopefully everyone is doing well.

My friend had her baby yesterday. The baby has Down Syndrome, which no one knew! So far baby is in the NICU, but seems to be doing well otherwise. I don't know if she did the blood screening, but still. Write the shock!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I can't believe we already have one down! Congrats to Pinkbump!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to pinkbump. Hope mother and baby are doing well! :)

bumpin - that would be quite the shock! It must be hard to wrap one's mind around that.

Sometimes I do wonder if something like that could happen to my baby. We want to assume our LOs will come out perfectly healthy but it doesn't always work that way. Though we can't dwell on the what-ifs either.


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> I don't think pinkbump was in this group, but congrats anyways! Hopefully everyone is doing well.
> 
> My friend had her baby yesterday. The baby has Down Syndrome, which no one knew! So far baby is in the NICU, but seems to be doing well otherwise. I don't know if she did the blood screening, but still. Write the shock!

That must be very shocking for her and her hubby.
Hope baby starts coping a bit better. It'll be hard for them to get their heads around a Down syndrome baby but will in time come to adore baby! :thumbup:


----------



## gaves99

YEEEES! Went to the Dr today and she suggested a suppostory to get things moving.. worked within minutes! :haha: She thinks that is where the aches and pains were coming from and I should start to be a little more comfortable. Everything is right on schedule and she said she would be ok if I went anytime starting now. I would love to be very early in May and a week or 2 before due date. Movements had also slowed but since I got home she has been squirmy which also makes me feel better. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Great news, Gaves!! Glad you are on track to feeling better asap.


----------



## Excalibur

Nic & Hannah - Happy full term for yesterday :happydance: 

Emalou - That's great that your DD got into the primary school that you wanted her to go to :D 

Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan and fab news about your water birth :dance: 

Pinkbump - Congratulations! Hope you are both well :D

Bumpin - Congratulations to your friend. I'm glad to hear that baby is doing well :hugs: 

Gaves - That's great news! Glad to hear that you are feeling better :yipee:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mamaduke had her baby yesterday!!!! She's due the same day as me and nik! 
Maybe it's true.. Once you pop you don't stop :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

Mamaduke - Congratulations! :D

All these babies being born are making me so excited! I wonder who will be next? :happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

Yay congrats all who had their babies!

Midwife app today & she had scheduled her home visit in 2 weeks but rescheduled it for next week as baby has dropped & is around 6 lb already according to ultrasound.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Yay for May babies starting to arrive!
It must be so hard when you find out your baby has Down Syndrome... I hope that in the end, everything goes well for your friend and her child can have a relatively normal life.

My little boy seems to be sleeping right now and I'm so grateful about that! It's nothing new that most of his movements hurt a little, but since yesterday they're especially hard to deal with because they just make the pain in my stretch marks worse. A while back I was complaining about itchy skin, but now I would do anything to get it back instead of that burning feeling. At least lotion helped, now it just makes it burn more.
On the bright side, I'm seeing my mother and my siblings on Sunday (haven't seen them since December), and we should be able to go buy the car seat on Monday! We're getting the Diono Radian R120.


----------



## nic18

Congratulations marmaduke! 
Can't believe she was due the same day as me and Hannah :shock:!!


----------



## bumpin2012

yay for Mamaduke! OMG, I can't believe there are 2 may babies here already!

So far my friends LO is doing very well, out of NICU now and doing very well. Mama and papa are obviously still adjusting, but receiving TONS of support from the hospital


----------



## stargazer0726

holy moly... this baby has the hiccups. all. the. time. it feels so crazy. This is my 3rd baby and I have never felt hiccups like this before!!

Starting to get a few contractions here and there. Got them last night for a good hour, but after I had a big glass of water and sat down with my feet up for a few minutes they stopped. At least i think they are contractions. I have actually never gone into labor on my own before. But my stomach gets really tight were it hurts and it feels crampy down there for a few seconds and then it stops. I have tried to walk up and down my stairs alot to day to try and get them going again, but i only get a couple then they stop! I think it would be awesome to go into labor on my own before my induction date but i guess i will just have to wait and see!


----------



## bumpin2012

This little lady has hiccups at least 5 times a day, and each session lasts at least 30 minutes... G NEVER had hiccups. I find my own hiccups irritating, and hers even more so...lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congratulations Mamaduke and Pinkbump!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Marmaduke!!

gaves - glad you're starting to feel better!

stargazer - what you're describing sounds like contractions but it's tough to tell BH from early labour until there is a set pattern. I hope you can go into labour naturally and avoid induction! 

And my first LO had the hiccups all. the. time. while I was pregnant. I did my kick counts by them as he was otherwise a sedate baby. This one occasionally has the hiccups but not everyday.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Holy Brixton hicks batman. DTD this morning and I'm definitely feeling it now.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm very hormonal today.. 

Tired as OH didn't come home last night :( so I couldn't sleep xx


----------



## nic18

Why didn't he come home Hannah. :(?


----------



## HannahGraceee

He went out on a night out, but his friend ended up having a dietetic episode and OH went to hospital with him, very scary! He rang me at like 1am. I'm a massive baby and can't sleep without him don't get me wrong when he gets out of bed in the morning it's like heaven having the whole bed :haha: but at night, I hate it lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

So he got home at about 9am! And is now in bed!


----------



## nic18

I'm the exact same can't sleep at night without OH :blush:! But soon as he's away in the morning it's great :haha:!
Hope his friend is ok!


----------



## HannahGraceee

He's still in hospital but is ok:)

About 15/20 people have canceled going to my shower today.. Uhoh! Oh well, it will still be fun


----------



## x__amour

I feel like I'm leaking but I can't tell what it is. I just feel so... Damp. :wacko:


----------



## nic18

Hannah how was your baby shower?

Shannon, I'm feeling very damp aswell :blush: I think mine is increased discharge though.


----------



## HannahGraceee

It was lovely :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HannahGraceee

This is how much cake we have left :shock: and I've had two pieces from the back Uhoh!


----------



## nic18

lovely! 

have you chosen names out Hannah? (sorry if you've already said :blush: )


----------



## HannahGraceee

At the moment they are 

Delilah Kathleen Walker <--- girls name

Noah (??) Walker <---- boys name 

It might change in the next 19 days tho :lol:


----------



## magicwhisper

Love the cake :D


Ive packed the hospital bag and written the birth plan :D


----------



## Starry Night

Hannah - How do people make such amazing cakes? I can't even apply frosting without tearing up the cake or making it look like a muddy mess. I'd feel badly eating such a beautiful cake. ha ha Looks tasty though.

magicwhisper - sounds like you're ready to go! :thumbup:

This coming week is the one I've been setting aside to start getting baby stuff ready. So I need to wash the baby clothes, blankets and gear that's all dusty in storage and get DH to set the car seat into the van. Hard to believe we're going to have two in there soon.


----------



## Lilly12

I'm washing baby clothes this week too , midwife is bringing the birth kit on Friday (in 7 days) and then we are good to go!!

Baby already engaged last week and was measuring 6lb at 34 weeks so wonder when she will arrive :) I think around 38-39 weeks!


----------



## gaves99

TONS of BH tonight and my back is on fire with pain... Bet it's gonna be a long night. Took my first protonix tonight, wish me luck that heartburn goes away. 

Anyone doing anything fun for Easter on Sunday?


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm doing nothing specifically for Easter, but I will have my mother and siblings over for lunch.

My belly has dropped, it shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Starry Night said:


> Hannah - How do people make such amazing cakes? I can't even apply frosting without tearing up the cake or making it look like a muddy mess. I'd feel badly eating such a beautiful cake. ha ha Looks tasty though.
> 
> magicwhisper - sounds like you're ready to go! :thumbup:
> 
> This coming week is the one I've been setting aside to start getting baby stuff ready. So I need to wash the baby clothes, blankets and gear that's all dusty in storage and get DH to set the car seat into the van. Hard to believe we're going to have two in there soon.

Oh my god I know! I feel bad for eating it and also feel bad that I'm gonna waste most of it! UHOH! I don't have enough friends :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Baby was chucking herself from left to right all night. Tired momma to be today!


----------



## emalou90

Yawn joining the club.
Baby in ribs all night, SPD pain killing me.


----------



## FleurDeMai

It's 4am and I'm still awake! Right now my little boy has the hiccups, but it looks like he has stopped with his karate kicks :haha:
Maybe I should be able to get some sleep now.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hannah, glad your shower was lovely

Also yawning here. I've been awake since 3am... sigh it's now 6 am and I'm giving up trying to sleep.

I wish this baby would drop. G dropped between 36 and 37 weeks, but I know 2nd babies usually drop later and closer to labour. I could use a few weeks with less heartburn though... my usual regimen seems to be failing :(

We did fish and chips last night, and will have a quiet weekend at home, just me, hubby and G.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just been walking round sainsburys and guess all the movement last night had a purpose. She has dropped even further and is now head butting my cervix.


----------



## gaves99

Still awake here too. Heartburn finally died a little but she's def kicking my ribs. BH all night. Kept feeling like I had to pee then I wouldn't go at all. BYEBYE sleep... It was nice knowing you!!!


----------



## Lilly12

Layla dropped at 34 weeks already but still in my ribs a lot ! She's just tall lol. 

Can't wait to get to 37 weeks, have a feeling this baby will arrive early


----------



## HannahGraceee

My tummy is full of excitement :lol: like the feeling it's Christmas Eve, I can't wait to see what this baby is


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh. Been cramping all afternoon and evening. It's like sharp period pains down low but I know it doesn't mean anything. Baby will engage from time to time but my belly hasn't dropped at all. It's just uncomfortable and reminds me I need to start getting things together soon. Baby has also been kneeing and elbowing me in the stomach. A few times I had to yelp it hurt so badly. I don't remember getting that with DS.


----------



## x__amour

I had contractions all yesterday afternoon, night and this morning. Hoping on Tuesday I'll have dilated even a little.


----------



## bumpin2012

Stay night, I'm in the same boat. I seriously don't remember feeling this with G. No contractions yet, but just Constant period pains.


----------



## emalou90

Being woken up by incredibly itchy hands!!
I don't know if it's because I've been washing up a lot recently but my goodness is it irritating. :( feels like they're on fire. I even got up at 2am and washed them with cold water.

Hardly slept AGAIN 
Obviously getting used to baby arriving but it's annoying when you can't sleep when baby isn't here yet :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Em - I have this too, and also think it's from washing up, plus the fact I have eczema anyway.. Have you tried aveeno? I use this on my hands and takes the pain away from the itchiness! I've been waking up at 5am, and can't sleep :( so know what you mean about the sleep! Especially when you know LO number 1 will be running in shortly :lol: 

The speculation for my "other" baby shower has become rife, who ever has me on facebook would have seen I posted a picture of my other baby shower cake and two of my friends we're like " I thought this was sunday?".. but if I'm not today, I feel like a but sad lol, my sisters picking me up at 1.30 to go to my mums to watch her try a wedding dress on? My mum isn't giving the game away at all, as I had a five minute conversation about this "dress" yesterday.. Also my sister said the dress was at my mums, my mum said I wonder what she will bring the dress in?.. The stories aren't matching :haha: 
I'll keep you posted! ;)


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Em - I have this too, and also think it's from washing up, plus the fact I have eczema anyway.. Have you tried aveeno? I use this on my hands and takes the pain away from the itchiness! I've been waking up at 5am, and can't sleep :( so know what you mean about the sleep! Especially when you know LO number 1 will be running in shortly :lol:
> 
> The speculation for my "other" baby shower has become rife, who ever has me on facebook would have seen I posted a picture of my other baby shower cake and two of my friends we're like " I thought this was sunday?".. but if I'm not today, I feel like a but sad lol, my sisters picking me up at 1.30 to go to my mums to watch her try a wedding dress on? My mum isn't giving the game away at all, as I had a five minute conversation about this "dress" yesterday.. Also my sister said the dress was at my mums, my mum said I wonder what she will bring the dress in?.. The stories aren't matching :haha:
> I'll keep you posted! ;)

Snap, eczema too! Suffer from dry skin which flares into eczema sometimes. Trust me to get a hole in my washing up gloves! No I don't use any creams but aqueous ones because everything irritates my skin but that.
Baby is being a big wiggler today so I know she's okay :thumbup:

Haha! Love the fact they're trying so hard to keep it a secret :haha:
I'll. be looking forward to hearing about your SECOND baby shower haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wish I could have just bad one, it's what happens when I have two groups of friends that don't like each other that will try and out do each other..


----------



## HannahGraceee

Fun right? :haha:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Fun right? :haha:

Oh dear, well, enjoy your day anyway!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Haha I will :) especially as me and my girl had cuddles for ages this morning :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

Two baby showers! I'm jealous :haha:
I didn't even have one, my "friends" "forgot" to organise it when they said they would do it and I didn't have to do anything.

I knew my mother would bring a lot of cloth diapers, but I didn't expect _that much_. I'm sure we would be able to go for three to four days without doing the laundry if only our washing machine was big enough.


----------



## Starry Night

Do the other second-time (plus) moms remember how long they went between belly dropping and baby being born? I am trying to remember with DS but I just can't. Today I noticed my belly is lower than it was yesterday but it's still way too early for baby to come. I am fairly sure it was at least 2 weeks between belly drop and labour with DS. I hope so as another 2 weeks would essentially take me to full term. Just a little nervous as I've been really crampy the past 2 days and passing snotty discharge plus loose stools. Don't want her coming just yet!

Needless to say, I've finally put the baby stuff into the wash tonight and will pick up the last few things I need when I go into town tomorrow. I'm having the procrastination scared out of me. ha ha


----------



## Lilly12

I dropped at 36 weeks with my first and she was born at 41.
Dropped at 34 weeks with this one :)
No sign of mucus plug yet though , sounds like you're slowing losing yours


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks. I don't mind her coming a little early but to me a "little early" means 38 weeks. Not 34 or 35. I don't even want her at 37. I know that's technically full-term but 38 sounds better.

Right now it's the combination of things that has me nervous. Each of them on their own don't really mean anything. I started losing bits of plug with DS in 2nd tri and he went 4 days overdue. I also had bad BH with him early on.

I do like the trial run though. Makes me feel like my body is gearing up for the real thing down the road.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Major false alarm last night :( contractions started at 6.30 till 11ish called midwife as strep b, and they told us not to go in, so till more paracetamol and went to sleep and have just woke up :(


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Major false alarm last night :( contractions started at 6.30 till 11ish called midwife as strep b, and they told us not to go in, so till more paracetamol and went to sleep and have just woke up :(

:hugs: bet you didn't sleep too well.
Hope you're ok, how are things now?
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Completely stopped :( nothing at all!


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Completely stopped :( nothing at all!

Boo! Baby stop messing with mummy :dohh:
How was your second shower?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

It was lovely :) lots of family! And cake ;) and my mum and sister made a nappies cake :haha:


----------



## nic18

HannahGraceee said:


> Major false alarm last night :( contractions started at 6.30 till 11ish called midwife as strep b, and they told us not to go in, so till more paracetamol and went to sleep and have just woke up :(

Hannah! Maybe we are having these babies at the same time! I had it starting at 6 last night till about half 10ish, went to bed and it's now gone!


----------



## bumpin2012

UGH! Hannah I had that happen with G. SOOOO frustrating! I hope your LO doesn't torture you like G did to me!

Starrynight, I've been losing bits of plug for weeks, but I don't think she's dropped any. I've been having tons of pressure, period pains and pelvic pain really down low for a few weeks too. Its really sinking in how soon she's going to be here, and I feel like nothing is ready!

Baby is full term TOMORROW!!!! EEEK! I come from a long line of women who do not have early babies, every single one of my siblings, cousins, aunts and uncles (as well as my son and niece) have all been in the overdue crew, so Im not likely to go early, but you just never know!


----------



## nic18

Happy full term for tomorrow bumpin! Hope your LO doesn't keep you waiting to long :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Im happy for her to stay put! My toddler has been a holy terror these days...lol


----------



## nic18

bumpin2012 said:


> Im happy for her to stay put! My toddler has been a holy terror these days...lol

Typical :haha:! Have you chosen a name?


----------



## bumpin2012

sigh... nope.

I have Annabelle and Julia as my favorites. DH wants Jillian or Norah.

We haven't even discussed a middle name. Im thinking we are just going to have to wait and see what she looks like to decide.


----------



## nic18

I bet when you see her there will be a name that just fits! :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

This baby cannot get any lower without just popping her head out to say hello at this point.


----------



## emalou90

Yesterday I felt great, sat down and watched spongebob with DD most of the day :haha: so baby wasn't too low and uncomfortable.
Today I've been walking and am feeling like everything needs to fall out


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Shopping challenge failed today. I wanted a maxi dress that's light enough to keep me cool in the increasingly warm weather but doesn't make me look like a beached whale. Apparently this is an impossible request. Plus the BHS in leicester has mirrors that meet at the corner of the changibg room and double your size. Very disheartening!


----------



## gaves99

Hit my 37 week mark!!! I'm very ok w first few days of May! Only 20 days but lets not major it that's for, ok Molly!? Haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

nic18 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Major false alarm last night :( contractions started at 6.30 till 11ish called midwife as strep b, and they told us not to go in, so till more paracetamol and went to sleep and have just woke up :(
> 
> Hannah! Maybe we are having these babies at the same time! I had it starting at 6 last night till about half 10ish, went to bed and it's now gone!Click to expand...

Oh my god! I'm glad I'm not the only one, I felt so dishearten this morning :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bumpin- I hope not :( she/here can stay put now! Ava's birthday tomorrow, and I'm going to a all you can eat restaurant Wednesday! :haha: 

Happy full term for tomorrow! 

Gaves - happy full term for yesterday :) xx


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol... Hannah, there is a good chance you'll make it to dinner and your girls birthday party! I'm keeping everything crossed for an uneventful day for you :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahah thank you :kiss:


----------



## Lilly12

We are all getting soo close ladies! Eek!!


----------



## emalou90

Scaryyyyy


----------



## x__amour

Tell me about it! I am due NEXT weekend! :wacko:


----------



## Felix26

My section is in 7 days! This time next Monday I will be holding my baby! Omg!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Have you been having any signs of labor Amour?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Baby is being evicted 3 weeks tomorrow. Feels both close and far away at this point I just desperately want to see her and give her a cuddle. Plus she's kicking the sh*t out of me at the minute .


----------



## emalou90

Are piles/hemmeroids the same thing?
I think I have/them/it whatever it is.
I've not been straining or anything and my water intake is the normal amount but I don't usually go for a number two for two/three days anyway and when I do it's not difficult to go.

It isn't sore, just uncomfortable and was wondering how to fix it? :haha: I've heard of germaloids in the uk, they have quite a big range, from suppositories to sprays and creams.
I don't really want to be seeing a doctor! Any advice? Sorry for the tmi post!


----------



## x__amour

Felix26 said:


> My section is in 7 days! This time next Monday I will be holding my baby! Omg!

How exciting! Wishing you a safe and easy surgery. :hugs:



Mrs.stefka said:


> Have you been having any signs of labor Amour?

Eh, not sure. No mucus plug or anything like that. Sometimes I'll have contractions for a few hours but they die down after a while. I've never gone into labor by myself so I have no idea what to look for, tbh! :shrug:

---

Last night I had this random realization and told DH that this was our last 2-3 weeks of having unprotected sex. He haaates condoms. We DTD 3x last night. :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm due in 11 days!!
Non-stop on/off contractions, lost a good but of my plug, nausea, tmi loose bowel movements for the last week. 
But I'm exhausted with such low blood levels :(


----------



## stargazer0726

Just had why is probably my last dr appointment of this pregnancy. Currently I'm at 2cm which is some improvement from last week, she also stripped my membranes which I'm hoping will bring on a bit more dilation over the next week before my scheduled induction on Sunday. I'm so exhausted..: didn't sleep well at all last night. I can't believe I am having a baby in a week!!


----------



## Rosie06

things seem to be progressing for everyone!!!

if he doesnt come on his own he will be here next thursday :O 10 sleeps eeeek!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my gosh! 

Baby's WILL be here next week!


----------



## bumpin2012

EEEK!

Im playing the waiting game for a few weeks yet! :coffee:


----------



## Starry Night

Still waiting here too. 2 1/2 weeks until I'm even full-term. 5 1/2 until due date and I'm allowed to go 42 weeks until induction so it could be almost 2 more months until baby arrives. :wacko: I'm not thinking she'll go that overdue as dS was practically on time but a part of me is nervous.

I'm excited for everyone here who is going to be seeing their babies very, very soon but I'm also quite jealous!! I can barely walk right now due to pain (feels like I"m being torn apart at the hips like a wishbone) so can't imagine 5 more weeks of this, let alone the potential 7. The "Oh, you're almost there comments" are going to drive me nuts. ha ha


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I'm gonna go overdue too :( boo!


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby's WILL be here next week!

We've all come so far.... When all our babies are here we should keep this thread going to watch them all grow up together and help/advise as we hit hurdles in the first few months!?


----------



## bumpin2012

We can start a thread on the parenting forums. My may 2012 group has one that we all update on a fairly regular basis


----------



## gaves99

emalou90 said:


> Are piles/hemmeroids the same thing?
> I think I have/them/it whatever it is.
> I've not been straining or anything and my water intake is the normal amount but I don't usually go for a number two for two/three days anyway and when I do it's not difficult to go.
> 
> It isn't sore, just uncomfortable and was wondering how to fix it? :haha: I've heard of germaloids in the uk, they have quite a big range, from suppositories to sprays and creams.
> I don't really want to be seeing a doctor! Any advice? Sorry for the tmi post!

I had the same issue a few weeks ago. It was nothing I was doing. Dr told Me to use the hemmeroid wipes and gel or cream. They have steroids in which will shrink it and help with relief in the meantime. Good luck!


----------



## mayb_baby

Oh I have my sweep 9 days, I'm so nervous for labour


----------



## Phantom

This baby needs to come out! I'm feeling painful/uncomfortable pressure in my cervix and legs in my ribs at the same time. It feels like this baby is a giant. I feel so much more behind everyone else. You lucky ladies will get to meet your babies soon!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I second phantoms comment. I'm jealous/excited for all of you ladies due so soon!


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Are piles/hemmeroids the same thing?
> I think I have/them/it whatever it is.
> I've not been straining or anything and my water intake is the normal amount but I don't usually go for a number two for two/three days anyway and when I do it's not difficult to go.
> 
> It isn't sore, just uncomfortable and was wondering how to fix it? :haha: I've heard of germaloids in the uk, they have quite a big range, from suppositories to sprays and creams.
> I don't really want to be seeing a doctor! Any advice? Sorry for the tmi post!
> 
> I had the same issue a few weeks ago. It was nothing I was doing. Dr told Me to use the hemmeroid wipes and gel or cream. They have steroids in which will shrink it and help with relief in the meantime. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks gaves!
Heading to the pharmacy today after dropped Dd at nursery.
Think I'll grab cream for the night time and some sort of spray or wipes for the day. Just don't want it to get too sore!!! Eeek


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Looking for advice on the best over the counter heartburn remedies please ladies. It decided to hit at 2.15 this morning when I had nothing in the house so I'm tired and mardy for my first day back at work after the long weekend.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Felix26 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby's WILL be here next week!
> 
> We've all come so far.... When all our babies are here we should keep this thread going to watch them all grow up together and help/advise as we hit hurdles in the first few months!?Click to expand...

Defiantly! :)

I'm so excited for you Felix, our first team yellow to be revealed! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs.stefka said:


> I second phantoms comment. I'm jealous/excited for all of you ladies due so soon!

I'm due the 29th so I'll probably be around awhile yet! DS was 4 days late so still wondering if I will be having a June baby.

I'm just impatient. We first started TTC#2 in May 2012 so it has nearly been 2 years. I know there are ladies who have waited longer but I still found the road long and rough especially with the two miscarriages in between. So now I feel like a kid at Christmas. Gimme my present! ha ha


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby's WILL be here next week!
> 
> We've all come so far.... When all our babies are here we should keep this thread going to watch them all grow up together and help/advise as we hit hurdles in the first few months!?Click to expand...
> 
> Defiantly! :)
> 
> I'm so excited for you Felix, our first team yellow to be revealed! Ahhhhhh!Click to expand...

Yes! Though I will be AFK for at least the first few weeks. x


----------



## Rosie06

Erghh totally knackered today, combination of baby none stop moving all night, leg cramps twice, killer heartburn, spd killing, period pains on and off all night and then DD woke up at half 2 saying she felt sick and needed cuddles :/


----------



## Rosie06

forgot to add have midwife tomorrow then I have my pre opp appt for my section on thursday too

Also just noticed ticker baby definatley feels 3 times the size of a pumpkin!!!


----------



## gaves99

emalou90 said:


> gaves99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Are piles/hemmeroids the same thing?
> I think I have/them/it whatever it is.
> I've not been straining or anything and my water intake is the normal amount but I don't usually go for a number two for two/three days anyway and when I do it's not difficult to go.
> 
> It isn't sore, just uncomfortable and was wondering how to fix it? :haha: I've heard of germaloids in the uk, they have quite a big range, from suppositories to sprays and creams.
> I don't really want to be seeing a doctor! Any advice? Sorry for the tmi post!
> 
> I had the same issue a few weeks ago. It was nothing I was doing. Dr told Me to use the hemmeroid wipes and gel or cream. They have steroids in which will shrink it and help with relief in the meantime. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks gaves!
> Heading to the pharmacy today after dropped Dd at nursery.
> Think I'll grab cream for the night time and some sort of spray or wipes for the day. Just don't want it to get too sore!!! EeekClick to expand...

Forgot to also suggest the pre moistened wipes. I got the cottonell ones to use instead of reg toilet paper. That's a HUGE help! Try a warm compress too.


----------



## bumpin2012

Gaves I find liquid gaviscon to be the most effective, although not complete. I'm talking a daily losec, with the occasional zantac, gaviscon pet much daily, and the occasional Tums... heartburn is a regular complaint here


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaves99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Are piles/hemmeroids the same thing?
> I think I have/them/it whatever it is.
> I've not been straining or anything and my water intake is the normal amount but I don't usually go for a number two for two/three days anyway and when I do it's not difficult to go.
> 
> It isn't sore, just uncomfortable and was wondering how to fix it? :haha: I've heard of germaloids in the uk, they have quite a big range, from suppositories to sprays and creams.
> I don't really want to be seeing a doctor! Any advice? Sorry for the tmi post!
> 
> I had the same issue a few weeks ago. It was nothing I was doing. Dr told Me to use the hemmeroid wipes and gel or cream. They have steroids in which will shrink it and help with relief in the meantime. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks gaves!
> Heading to the pharmacy today after dropped Dd at nursery.
> Think I'll grab cream for the night time and some sort of spray or wipes for the day. Just don't want it to get too sore!!! EeekClick to expand...
> 
> Forgot to also suggest the pre moistened wipes. I got the cottonell ones to use instead of reg toilet paper. That's a HUGE help! Try a warm compress too.Click to expand...

Awesome! I walked past them earlier and thought that might be a wonderful change. Will certainly be getting some.
Just waiting for my doctor to call me back and say it's ok to use creams etc


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> Gaves I find liquid gaviscon to be the most effective, although not complete. I'm talking a daily losec, with the occasional zantac, gaviscon pet much daily, and the occasional Tums... heartburn is a regular complaint here

Tums were my only friend.
But to be honest, eating helps? Bit strange but if I get too hungry, heartburn attacks badly.


----------



## gaves99

Anyone ever taken Benedryl while preg? I dont want to take anything at all but this is now day 2-3 of a sinus headache. I get really bad allergies this time of year and with the weather being warm the past few days, its killing me! I tried a tylanol last night, which of course did nothing and I dont want to take those either since it doesnt touch the ache. Websites and my Dr had told me Benedryl was ok but I just hate taking things!


----------



## FleurDeMai

I have midwife appointment in an hour, prenatal class tonight, then tomorrow morning growth scan, which I didn't know I had until they called today at 9! Just when I all I want is stay home and rest, I have to do the opposite!
Doesn't help that OH was supposed to work the night shift today, but at 8.30 his boss texted him saying he had a job to do, so there goes our plans to go shopping for baby stuff after my appointment.
Baby had been calm all day and waited until I was in bed to start wriggling... and of course I had a lot of BH, period-like pain, and damn nausea. So I didn't sleep well, didn't sleep a lo, and as a result I'm even more irritable. Nearly told the hospital to go f herself when she said what time my appointment was.

Sorry for the rant :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

gaves99 said:


> Anyone ever taken Benedryl while preg? I dont want to take anything at all but this is now day 2-3 of a sinus headache. I get really bad allergies this time of year and with the weather being warm the past few days, its killing me! I tried a tylanol last night, which of course did nothing and I dont want to take those either since it doesnt touch the ache. Websites and my Dr had told me Benedryl was ok but I just hate taking things!

If all the info you checked says it is safe then you should be able take it if your symptoms are really getting to you that much. Perhaps you could take a half dose to help ease your mind? I do that with Tylenol. No matter the pain I only take 1 tablet instead of the recommended 2. Maybe even cut a pill in half just so you can take the edge off.

I hope the allergens ease up a bit! It's supposed to be a bad year for those in our area and I've noticed a few flare ups myself. I had allergies bad as a child and have mostly outgrown them but when the allergens are high I will have a reaction.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Ok so I know this is unlikely but I've watched all the matrix movies so don't like to rule anything out. What are the chances my work building is moving further away from my bus stop everyday? 

I'm fairly certain the half mile walk was at least 10 miles this morning and the moving thing actually seems plausible at this point! :D


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Ok so I know this is unlikely but I've watched all the matrix movies so don't like to rule anything out. What are the chances my work building is moving further away from my bus stop everyday?
> 
> I'm fairly certain the half mile walk was at least 10 miles this morning and the moving thing actually seems plausible at this point! :D

Highly likely. I'm sure gravity is getting stronger too.


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Baby's WILL be here next week!
> 
> We've all come so far.... When all our babies are here we should keep this thread going to watch them all grow up together and help/advise as we hit hurdles in the first few months!?Click to expand...
> 
> Defiantly! :)
> 
> I'm so excited for you Felix, our first team yellow to be revealed! Ahhhhhh!Click to expand...

I'm so excited to find out the sex now. Im sure its a boy... We shall see! 6 days to go xxx


----------



## schultzie18

I took benadryl. The only thing they told me was don't take it 24 hours before an appointment, NST, or ultrasound since it can make baby sleepy. But other than that you should be fine.


----------



## Excalibur

Bumpin - That's great to hear that your friends little one is doing well. 

Hannah - Glad to hear that you had a lovely baby shower, love your cake :D Happy 5th birthday to Ava :) 

Magic - Sounds like you are ready to go! :thumbup: 

I can't believe how close we are all getting to meeting our babies now, how exciting! :dance:


----------



## nic18

Hannah, happy birthday to Ava :D! least your not having two with the same birthdays :haha:


----------



## x__amour

38 week appointment today. I was not dilated or effaced at all last week. Today I am ½cm dilated and 60% effaced. Baby is very, very low. OB could almost feel the head. Said to walk a ton. 

I was this dilated/effaced with Tori at 40 weeks so hopefully this is something.


----------



## Starry Night

I hope baby is getting ready to make is arrival!


----------



## nic18

Shannon, sounds promising! Hope bubs is getting ready :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

It does sound promising!

My midwife doesn't check dilatation unless asked, so I've no idea if I am dilated or not... We (mw and I) thought I'd give birth early but so far it doesn't look like I'm anywhere near the end. It's unfortunate, because OH and I are getting very impatient.

I've learned today that I've got strep b. I know for a fact I'm not allergic to the antibiotics they will give me during delivery, but I'm still not looking forward to that! The brightside is that at my birth center, you're not "plugged in" all the time, so it won't keep me from moving about and getting in the bath. I've heard that it's not the case everywhere, so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) and nic I know!!! It's 23dd the baby can come now :haha: well after I go out :lol: 


Fleur - I was group b strep with Ava ( I didn't know about it and she was really poorly :( ) so they give you anti b with your next one aswell just incase which I'm glad of, I don't want a poorly baby again :( I'm gonna find it so strange leaving hospital before baby's 2 weeks old this time :shock:


----------



## nic18

Had 38 midwife appointment. Bub is 4/5ths engaged and I'm measuring 4weeks behind so 34 instead of 38 growth scan on Friday!


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> Had 38 midwife appointment. Bub is 4/5ths engaged and I'm measuring 4weeks behind so 34 instead of 38 growth scan on Friday!

Good he's engaged, mines 4/5ths too! :thumbup:

And in a way it's nice you have a growth scan to break up the time between now and birth! Hope all goes well xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

Good luck amour! Hopefully baby decides to come soon!

Hope all is well on your scan Nic


----------



## Starry Night

nic - good luck with your scan. Hope all is well.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck on your scans ladies!

Amour - It sound like it won't be much longer now. Exciting!


----------



## x__amour

Honestly just feeling like absolute shit today. :(

Last night was normal. Ate dinner, took a walk, put LO to bed, DTD, put in EPO, watched some TV and was all snuggled down for sleep at 11pm. Woke up about half an hour later to a killer stomach ache and unbelievable pressure. Was up until 3am with contractions every 20 minutes and constantly leaping up to go pee. Every time I'd try and doze off baby would start violently kicking, it was excruciating! He/she was kicking so hard I swear she/he was going to burst through my belly!

Now just laying on the couch feeling miserable. I can barely stand to stand because there's so much pressure. I'm just nauseous, exhausted and blah.

Sorry ladies. All done complaining.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Sorry you're feeling bad today. Hopefully, though, that means progress is being made!


----------



## nic18

Sorry your feeling shit today! These babies are just being little rascals!


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Sounds like baby is nearly ready :D I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Nic - I hope all goes well at your scan on Friday. Yay for baby being engaged :happydance:

I have my 38 week Midwife appointment tomorrow, excited to see whether Jayden is fully engaged or not, I think he might be with all the pressure that I have been feeling today! He was 2/5th's engaged on Saturday when I was sent to the Maternity Assessment Unit :D


----------



## Felix26

Oh I'm in pain right now! Bottom right of my tummy. And Braxton hicks too. Bloody hell! I've done too much today! Resting now tho, will be keeping an eye on them :-(
And oh is in work, hate being in pain on my own xx


----------



## Excalibur

Felix - I'm sorry to hear that you are in pain, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

TMI, sorry. 


Spoiler
Can a mucus plug be white like discharge? I've never lost mine before and I just went to the bathroom and there was a HUGE mass of white... Something... In the toilet? Like not a small amount?


----------



## nic18

Shannon, as far as I'm away yes like a chunk? if that makes sense. I've lost loads of white 'chunk' and have been assured this is my plug but regenerates itself? but to keep an eye incase its bloody. 
That's what I'm aware of anyway, might not be totally correct!


----------



## x__amour

nic18 said:


> Shannon, as far as I'm away yes like a chunk? if that makes sense. I've lost loads of white 'chunk' and have been assured this is my plug but regenerates itself? but to keep an eye incase its bloody.
> That's what I'm aware of anyway, might not be totally correct!

Yes, a big chunk. It was huge! :shock:


----------



## nic18

x__amour said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, as far as I'm away yes like a chunk? if that makes sense. I've lost loads of white 'chunk' and have been assured this is my plug but regenerates itself? but to keep an eye incase its bloody.
> That's what I'm aware of anyway, might not be totally correct!
> 
> Yes, a big chunk. It was huge! :shock:Click to expand...

Sounds promising :dance:! I don't know if it regenerates itself this late in pregnancy though? keep an eye out! your 'show' could be close :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

It's weird you guys brought up the white discharge. I went to the bathroom a couple of hours ago and just had thick creamy white discharge in my underwear. A good amount of it, too. I wonder if that's the same thing?


----------



## emalou90

My plug wasn't white, it was my regular discharge colour but thick and pink/bloody streaked.
I lost mine during labour with DD when I popped for a wee!


Everytime this baby is moving, I've got such intense pressure like I'm going to pop!!


----------



## Starry Night

I never lost a lot a huge chunk with my son. Even my bloody show was a moderate amount. But it was definitely chunky. This past weekend I had teeny tiny white chunks mixed with snotty discharge and sometimes find something like that floating in the toilet. I think it's common for the plug to break off in little bits at a time. Not sure when it stops regenerating though.

Ugh. Still at bi-weekly visits. I guess I don't start the weekly visits until I'm full-term...which I"ll be at my next visit! :) OB says baby hasn't dropped yet so now I'm not certain what is causing all the lower pain and pressure I'm feeling.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Up with tummy cramps :( 3am.. At the moment I'm not sure if it's a just a tummy ache or what :(


----------



## x__amour

Baby is putting so much pressure that...

*TMI*

Spoiler
I have been blessed with my first hemorrhoid *ever*. I am so damn uncomfortable. :dohh:
That's just going to look adorable if I go into labor. Thank you pregnancy. :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

That's too bad. But you do get used to them. I got mine before ever being pregnant because I used to do a lot of horseback riding. ha ha Mine only really get noticeable or painful when my IBS has been acting up and I've had many, many runs to the bathroom with loose BMs. 

The pressure and pain should let up once baby is born. If not there are creams. Mine needed some cream shortly after DS was born but they haven't been a bother since. I haven't even noticed them in this pregnancy. 

Hopefully you won't get anymore. And I'm sure the nurses won't say anything! ;)


----------



## emalou90

Amour I have one too!! First timer as well!
xx


----------



## x__amour

Totally sucks Em! Hope yours goes away soon! :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

x__amour said:


> Totally sucks Em! Hope yours goes away soon! :hugs:

My doctor gave me some cream for mine, to use on it, morning and night and after any BM.
I've used it for two days and I'm so much more comfortable now :thumbup:


----------



## gaves99

Just got in from Dr. All looks good and running on schedule. Confirmed head in hip and butt in rib and unfort the pain is there to stay until shes OUT! Said to walk walk walk and try to get things moving. I know I am tired, sore etc but I HAVE to do it. Maybe I will sleep better? Also crossed the 40 lb mark!! hehe :thumbup: OH WELL! High 155 heartrate today, she likes my coffee!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I am so glad I won't be pregnant during the height of summer. It's still spring and while it's a lovely day here it's definitely not hot but I'm sweating like a pig.

As soon as I get home I'm stripping down to shorts and a vest and having lots of cold drinks with tons of ice.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god, I strip every time I get in the door too hahah! 


Hope everyone's ok! Xx


----------



## Lilly12

Yea it's already 85 degrees here a lot of the time. We have our AC on but at night I still wake up drenched in sweat, so gross!

Midwife visiting our home tomorrow to bring the birth kit!
And I'll be starting red raspberry lead tea and evening primrose oil tomorrow too. 
Yay ! Can't wait to get this baby out.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Yes!! Cannot stand feeling sweaty and smelly all the time. No AC here cos it's rarely an issue in the uk :D


----------



## x__amour

Lilly12 said:


> Yea it's already 85 degrees here a lot of the time. We have our AC on but at night I still wake up drenched in sweat, so gross!

90°Fs all week for us! Feel you on the sweat, it's awful. I never sweat, only in pregnancy. My father also has this insane idea of keeping the A/C at almost 80°F and I'm light headed and weak all the time. :(


----------



## stouffer

Hey I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't checked in on this thread for a while.

Has anyone had their baby yet?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

No one in this group yet! It should be any day now though!


----------



## Felix26

stouffer said:


> Hey I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't checked in on this thread for a while.
> 
> Has anyone had their baby yet?

I'm booked for my section on Monday!


----------



## Starry Night

gaves - I crossed the 40 pound mark too. :( I promised myself not to do that again but here I am. Now I have to fight crossing the 60 pound mark (what I did last time). Time to throw out the remaining Easter chocolates, I suppose!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Crazy heartburn! Bleugh!!


----------



## x__amour

stouffer said:


> Has anyone had their baby yet?

Mamaduke did. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Felix26 said:


> stouffer said:
> 
> 
> Hey I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't checked in on this thread for a while.
> 
> Has anyone had their baby yet?
> 
> I'm booked for my section on Monday!Click to expand...

That's crazy soon! I bet you're excited!!


----------



## x__amour

9 days, single digits. I remember counting down from 254 days when we found out. Holy hell. :shock:


----------



## emalou90

Ok, getting scared now :haha:
But so can't wait to meet all our babies x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just been to see the MW all checks went well and baby is 4/5ths engaged.

Bit pissed off though cos since my last visit when they agreed with sweeps at 37 &. 38 weeks the local guidelines have changed and now community MWs can't do them before 41 weeks even if the consultant has noted that it's their recommendation. 

So I'm gonna have to go to the hospital now to get them done which is really inconvenient!


----------



## Rosie06

Eeeeek this time next week i should be sat cuddling my baby boy :wacko::cloud9:

Had midwife on wednesday and hes pretty much fully engaged but not holding out any hope of him making an appearance on his own! Plus found out shes leaving too, ive dealt with her with DD and all through this one, im glad im having him next week so she gets to meet him :)

had all my pre op assesment done yesterday so we are all set for next thursday 6 more Sleeps :happydance:

felix hope all goes well on monday for you :D


----------



## Beeka

Felix26 said:


> stouffer said:
> 
> 
> Hey I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't checked in on this thread for a while.
> 
> Has anyone had their baby yet?
> 
> I'm booked for my section on Monday!Click to expand...

I've not been on in a while either but booked for section on Tuesday as baby is breech! 4 more sleeps!!! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god! Baby's soon!!! Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

Eek there will be babies here soon!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm really jealous I didn't opt for my c-section, I would have been in 5 days :lol: 
Get out of me baby lol


----------



## bumpin2012

I have never been happier to be off work this spring. Not only did I get to avoid strike action, but just learned my unit is experiencing a severe scabies infestation/outbreak! Gross!

In baby news. I think she has finally flipped out of transverse... lots of painful movement last night, and now I feel kicks up in my ribs...


----------



## gaves99

For the 2nd day in a row the nausea is back in the morning with a vengeance. I thought yesterday was a fluke since I ate late but really bad this morning again and I ate. I am SO done! really wish work was over... 10 more work days, if I make it that far!!


----------



## Lilly12

36 weeks today! Yay :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm fully engaged :)


----------



## Starry Night

Wow...a lot going on!

gaves - hope you're feeling better soon and that the next 10 days fly by.

Hannah - that's exciting! Maybe it's a sign baby will be here very soon.

Lilly - only one more week until you're full term!

Wannabe - that does sound really inconvenient. At least you can still get the sweep and they haven't banned them all together.

Beeka - wow! Just a couple more days and your little one will be here. Good luck with everything and hope all goes smoothly on Tuesday.


----------



## gaves99

Why am I in SUCH a bad mood today!? I hate my boss and he was just as ASS to me. My office, team nor boss have done anything for me as far as a shower/cake/card etc. Not surprised since he is SO selfish but just asked me to come to the office next week to say bye and I said NOPE! He has made it VERY clear that he doesnt care about me, this or kids so I am good. I said bye to who I wanted to 2 weeks ago when I went in. 

I am tired, I am sore and feel like I still have a bunch to do to get ready around the house - mostly just cleaning and straightening up stuff. DH currently is STILL working and I want to KILL him everytime I walk out to the living room sitting or even better; napping! Must be nice! (I work from home) There is PLENTY to do around here and I will gladly give you a list vs just watching tv all day. Oh youre now gonna go to the gym for 2 hours.. must be nice! Grrr I am in the mood where I want to rip someones head off OR sit down and just cry... :nope:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck to you ladies who are either locked and loaded and ready to go, or that have scheduled c-sections for next week. So excited for all of you! Babies just around the corner!!

Gaves - We ALL have days like that. I would choose to go for a good cry and add in a little something sweet to make me feel better. :)


----------



## emalou90

I feel under the weather today. Sniffy nose, tired and just blah.
Don't want a cold!


----------



## Lilly12

Well gbs swab done & midwife checked me without asking lol
Not dialated yet, but baby is very low.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

When did you ladies that have lost part of your mucus plug, first start losing it? It may have been said already, so sorry if I'm asking for repeat info. I just keep getting a very thick, white, almost glue like consistency, in my undies multiple times/day and I'm wondering if that is mucus plug. It doesn't smell or anything...tmi. I am also seeing some clearish stringy stuff after going to the bathroom off and on. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Starry Night

I've gotten that a little bit and I also wonder if it's the beginning of the plug. I do recall that when I finally lost my plug with DS it was more snotty and sticky and even jelly-like. But I never lost a huge amount all at once. I do recall losing jelly-like stuff early in the second tri with him. Also got really bad BH. So scary. This time I'm not really getting much of anything like that. Thinking she might be an all-at-once sort of gal.


----------



## Starry Night

emalou90 said:


> I feel under the weather today. Sniffy nose, tired and just blah.
> Don't want a cold!

Hope you're feeling better soon and that this is as bad as it gets.

I've been getting stuffed up too but I think it's allergies as it never builds to anything. I heard it's supposed to be a bad year for them. I've mostly outgrown mine but in the bad years I start getting reactions again. It snowed again today (!!!) so it's covering the allergens and my sniffles aren't as bad right now. 

However, my hips are KILLING me. I woke up with a fire crotch and my hips are so sore and stiff I can hardly walk. Also so breathless even when sitting. And I had big plans on getting some cleaning done. DH is home and said he will help so that makes me feel better about things. And I'm almost done washing the covers for DS' old gear. Now I need to scrub the plastic/hard parts of the gear and put them all back together. Not looking forward to reattaching the straps. Those are always so hard to do. :wacko:


----------



## nic18

Growth scan went well today! He's growing bang on target and was flashing his winky :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Glad to hear it Nic! :D


----------



## Excalibur

Amour - Could possibly be your plug, the best way I can describe it is like a snotty, mucous texture. 

Felix - Not long until your section now! :D 

Rosie - Not long for you either! :happydance: 

Lilly - Happy 36 weeks :dance: 

Hannah - Yay for being fully Engaged :yipee: 

Nic - Glad to hear that everything went well at your scan and it sounds like Lyle is definitely not shy :rofl:

Had our 38 weeks Midwife appointment yesterday, Jayden bump is measuring a whopping 44cm! Got to see what the Hospital say on Monday as to whether they will induce me or not. The Midwife didn't want to do a Stretch and Sweep incase she broke my waters and the Umbilical Cord wrapped around Jayden's neck due to me having extra fluid. At least if the hospital did it then I would be in the right place if anything like that were to happen. She couldn't even figure out his position properly as my bump is solid! Roll on Monday! Excited to see what the Hospital say, could possibly have Jayden here next week depending on what happens :D

Looking forward to my Birthday tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Happy early birthday! :cake:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy birthday for tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you for the early birthday wishes ladies :D :hugs:


----------



## Felix26

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies....
HOWEVER...
MY BABY HAS TURNED!
I went in to hospital last night, I was in agony with Braxton hicks so went to be checked out. They stopped completely when I got there. When midwife felt bump so requested I was scanned to check position, baby was head down! Unbelievable! Stayed over night, just incase pains came back, rescanned this morning and still head down.
So, the plan is... Still to go in on monday, scanned first thing. If baby is head down I can come home and have a vaginal delivery in due course. If baby has flipped back, they'll do section as planned.
It's all up in the air at the mo, but its exciting! Clever clever little baby!


----------



## x__amour

Felix, that's great! :D


----------



## emalou90

Yes Felix YES!
I hope those Braxton's were because of baby flipping! I hope baby stays head down now :-D :hugs: xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

Eek that is great news


----------



## x__amour

Mild contractions every 10 minutes or so. Not holding my breath but... [-o&lt;


----------



## HannahGraceee

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## nic18

Fingers crossed Shannon! Hope this is it :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, I so hope this is it for you!


----------



## x__amour

Going on hour 4. Please oh pleaaassseee.


----------



## mayb_baby

Yayy Felix
Eeek fingers crossed shannon :)


I'm due in 6days:shock:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Excalibur - happy birthday!
Felix - that's great! Hope your baby stays head down.
Amour - I must say I'm a little jealous :haha:

I had _one_ strong and painful contraction this morning, lasted a long while (didn't count as it took me by surprise)... then nothing. Uterus is being a tease!


----------



## x__amour

9 hours, still the same. Ugh, just not even thinking about it anymore. Hate this waiting game especially with a VBAC on the line. :(


----------



## emalou90

Up early and off out to watch my boys (hubby and brother) ride their Harley Davidsons through our town and park up for charity ALL IN THE RAIN!

All the loud noises/rumbles might set me off :haha:
What are the chances of my waters breaking :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

x__amour said:


> 9 hours, still the same. Ugh, just not even thinking about it anymore. Hate this waiting game especially with a VBAC on the line. :(

Come on baby!!! Give mamma a vbac! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

x__amour said:


> 9 hours, still the same. Ugh, just not even thinking about it anymore. Hate this waiting game especially with a VBAC on the line. :(

When do you have to go into labour by in order to get your VBAC? I'm guessing they won't induce you this time. Hope you're on your way to real labour and can get the birth you want.

I was speaking with my OB and apparently here the policy is they WILL induce you after a previous section but they won't do that until you are 42 weeks. So unless something goes wrong with baby they're going to at least let me try. I'm honestly more afraid of an induction after a previous section than going for another elective, to be honest.

And I think my baby has flipped again. Last night I was feeling kicks all over. They weren't exactly down low but they were up against my back and I felt her little hand poking out from the front of my belly near the top. DH felt it as well as her feet poking from beside my spine--it was about halfway up my back. I don't even know what kind of position that is. :dohh: My OB says she doesn't worry about position until 37 weeks so hasn't been checking. But I feel if she had then we could possibly be doing something about it. 37 weeks seems a little late. My SiL keeps recommending the BabySpinning website as her babies were transverse until she did the exercises. But I don't even know if I need them or not.


----------



## Starry Night

OK. I have JUST felt a kick on my hip. She's flipped again. I have been feeling her try but thought she didn't have room anymore. Silly girl!


----------



## x__amour

Yep, woke up with nothing. :(

Starry Night, 41 weeks and then c-section. No induction whatsoever, not even if I do go into labor. I have to have the "perfect" labor, it's very frustrating! 

I feel hits in my hips and LO is head down. Hope baby hasn't flipped again. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm feeling kicks all along my side. It's so hard to tell. Yesterday, she was definitely down as I felt her head grinding in my hip but by the way she's been grinding me with her elbows and knees this week I think she still wants to do somersaults. And last night her hands were definitely top front and her feet lower back (as well as a few good jabs to my rib cage) so she must be some sort of contortionist. I just wish my OB would check! It's a lot of guesswork on my part.

I am not sure I'd be brave enough to consent to having her manually turned. I'm not so very anti-section that I'd do anything to prevent one. I'm not anti-section at all. I don't care how baby gets here, to be honest. Though a part of me wants to try a VBAC just to see if I can do it.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Amour- So exciting! Keep is posted.

Emalou- fingers crossed you get some baby action from the loud motorcycles!

Excalibur- Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm also hoping for a vbac! But they have offered me induction at 41+3 xxx


----------



## nic18

Shannon sorry you woke up with nothing :(!


----------



## Rosie06

Everytime I think about Thursday im gettin butterflies in my stomach :wacko:

Got the isofix base installed in the car today so we are all set to go, still dont believe its all happening again think im in some sort of denial about it :/


----------



## Felix26

I'm so very nervous about a vaginal birth now. Scared of going into labour and the pain, my Braxton hicks are so painful as it is. I'm scared of anything going wrong. I feel less in control now, even though I was scared of a section. Am I being silly, my body is designed to do this! I can can can do it!


----------



## Rosie06

Felix26 said:


> I'm so very nervous about a vaginal birth now. Scared of going into labour and the pain, my Braxton hicks are so painful as it is. I'm scared of anything going wrong. I feel less in control now, even though I was scared of a section. Am I being silly, my body is designed to do this! I can can can do it!

not silly at all, tbh its those reasons that in a way im glad im booked in for a section, ive always had this "thing" that i couldnt get pregnant naturally so why would i be able to give birth naturally, i know that wont make sense to most but thats just how i feel weird i know! x


----------



## Excalibur

Felix - That is great news! So happy for you! :D 

Fleur - Thank you :D 

Amour - Sorry to hear that you woke up with nothing :( 

Mrs.Stefka - Thank you :) Happy 35 weeks to you! :dance:

39 weeks today for me, eeeeks!


----------



## Starry Night

Rosie06 said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so very nervous about a vaginal birth now. Scared of going into labour and the pain, my Braxton hicks are so painful as it is. I'm scared of anything going wrong. I feel less in control now, even though I was scared of a section. Am I being silly, my body is designed to do this! I can can can do it!
> 
> not silly at all, tbh its those reasons that in a way im glad im booked in for a section, ive always had this "thing" that i couldnt get pregnant naturally so why would i be able to give birth naturally, i know that wont make sense to most but thats just how i feel weird i know! xClick to expand...

It's not weird at all. I was able to conceive naturally but my body just never seemed to know how to be pregnant. I carried my son to term but it was a long and scary journey to get there and my labour never went normally. My cervix never dropped (though I fully dilated on my own), my contractions never regulated and my son's heart rate dropped with every contraction. The epi didn't take and I needed an emergency section. I am going for a VBAC but I am not trusting my body to do what it needs to. So I get the fear! But my DR really thinks I should go for it so I'm trusting her judgement.


----------



## x__amour

Felix26 said:


> I'm so very nervous about a vaginal birth now. Scared of going into labour and the pain, my Braxton hicks are so painful as it is. I'm scared of anything going wrong. I feel less in control now, even though I was scared of a section. Am I being silly, my body is designed to do this! I can can can do it!

I'm the exact same way especially with my clock running very short. I am so unbelievably terrified of another c-section but I'm seriously doubting my ability to give birth naturally. It's all I want but I am just living in a constant cloud of, "I can't do this. My body can't do this. Maybe I wasn't meant to do this." I'm terrified of severely tearing, shoulder dystocia, etc. DH is trying his hardest to keep me in high spirits because he knows how badly I need a VBAC but some days I just cry and want to say fuck it and do an ELCS. Sucks so bad. :cry:


----------



## bumpin2012

Felix, there is nothing weird about doubting, it's a scary thing, something we have very little control in. I'm very lucky to have an OB that I trust. I've done this before, and still am nervous, because no 2 births are exactly the same. You can do this. No matter what, that baby had to come out, and most of the time, they come out the right way. 

Amour. There is nothing braver than facing a traumatic event. :hugs: I'm crossing everything here that baby cooperatives and you get your healing VBAC.


----------



## gaves99

OK FTM question here. Just went to pee and when I wiped the paper was light red and looked like a few drops in the toilet. Is this something to question or the "bloody show" that is talked about??


----------



## Lilly12

Sounds like bloody show! 
Did it have mucus on the tp too? Or have you been losing mucus here and there? 

I woke up 3 years ago and went to pee and had red streaky tp with mucus that looked like EWCM, an hour later contractions started and Aleena was born the next day.
Good luck!!


----------



## Starry Night

gaves - sounds like it could be bloody show. If you start to bleed more though I would go in with or without contractions. My OB told me that at this point in the pregnancy bleeding is worthy of going straight to the maternity ward. I hope this is the start of things for you!


----------



## nic18

Fx gaves!


----------



## gaves99

I went to the mall yest and walked a ton and did stairs. All night I also had period like cramps and now they are getting to be more uncomfortable than that.. hope this is something going on!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Fingers crossed!! :kiss:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Have i missed any new arrivals? How are u all going?

Im 37 weeks now so hoping i go earlier than my due date as im in constant pain and just FED up! Pretty sure most of you would be feeling similar?

Getting lots of bh contractions now too :)


----------



## emalou90

ShanandBoc said:


> Have i missed any new arrivals? How are u all going?
> 
> Im 37 weeks now so hoping i go earlier than my due date as im in constant pain and just FED up! Pretty sure most of you would be feeling similar?
> 
> Getting lots of bh contractions now too :)

Doing ok but feel the same as you!
BH tend to be after a day of just being awake :haha: when I'm making dinner etc, similar for you?

Hurry up labour or due date!


----------



## bumpin2012

Lots of period cramps here too, but I've been having them for weeks. Lots of bits of plug too. But still waiting :coffee: 

Hoping she either comes early next week, or waits for after her due date. Hoping to get through little man's birthday without a hospital stay...Lol


----------



## FleurDeMai

No signs of labour here either. Lots and lots of BH, belly has a weird shape that could indicate baby is even lower than he was a few days ago, but that's it.
I woke up early morning thinking my water had broke but it was just my bladder being crushed :dohh:
I've figured out how to express colostrum though (turns out I didn't have the right technique and that's why it didn't work) so going to do that, hoping it will speed things up a bit!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hubby is fascinated by being able to express a bit... he's been at it for weeks now... I think all the old wives tales are a bunch of bull. None of it worked with G, so I'm happy to wait :)


----------



## gaves99

Not much happening today. Had more bloody mucus this am and pains. Went grocery shopping to keep walking but had to come back and nap. Already worn out. Come on little girly...


----------



## Madrid98

It shouldn't be long now!!


----------



## magicwhisper

Hopefully itaa not long for you now


----------



## mayb_baby

So queasy tonight :sick:


----------



## stargazer0726

Ugh! Been at the hospital for the last 11 hours and counting... Had to have cervadil put in twice now... Contractions are finally coming but so far haven't really done anything. If there is no change I might be sent home as a failed induction... Trying to relax and just take it all in stride but this is just so bizarre. My other inductions were so easy... 6 hours and boom a baby. Now 11 hours in and At last check I wasn't a 3 yet. So discouraged...


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Hope your body gets into gear soon. Someone needs to tell that baby it is much comfier in mommy's arms than inside a cramped uterus.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

stargazer0726 said:


> Ugh! Been at the hospital for the last 11 hours and counting... Had to have cervadil put in twice now... Contractions are finally coming but so far haven't really done anything. If there is no change I might be sent home as a failed induction... Trying to relax and just take it all in stride but this is just so bizarre. My other inductions were so easy... 6 hours and boom a baby. Now 11 hours in and At last check I wasn't a 3 yet. So discouraged...

Hope you can get things going. I'm sure the last thing you want to do is get sent back home! Good luck! Fingers crossed baby switches into high gear!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Had a strange night last night. 

As i said earlier ive been getting lots of bh, they are the same everytime.....i get all hot in the face lol my bump tightens then i get the contraction but i swore it was the start of labour last night in bed. I was getting lower back pain and side pain which was moving around to the front and resuylting in a contraction (exactly how my labour started with dd1) these went on for about an hour firstly 20 mins apart then a couple 10-15 mins apart but i was getting almost constant period type cramping in between - wth?

Obviously its stopped again grrrr and nothing other than a few small cramps today :(

Sounds like a few of you are real close. Fingers xd for some babies this week. Good luck!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Only 3 days at work left. Can't wait till 3pm on Wednesday.


----------



## Felix26

Ooohhhh babies will be here this week! We have our scan in an hour, hopefully baby is still head down. If not, I will have my baby this afternoon. Omg! Nervous and excited! Will update soon xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

First day I've woken up with period pains!!! Please come on!


I can't remember but is someone going in today for a cestion?


----------



## Rosie06

stargazer0726 said:


> Ugh! Been at the hospital for the last 11 hours and counting... Had to have cervadil put in twice now... Contractions are finally coming but so far haven't really done anything. If there is no change I might be sent home as a failed induction... Trying to relax and just take it all in stride but this is just so bizarre. My other inductions were so easy... 6 hours and boom a baby. Now 11 hours in and At last check I wasn't a 3 yet. So discouraged...


hope things speed up for you soon!!! Good luck!



Wannabe Mommy said:


> Only 3 days at work left. Can't wait till 3pm on Wednesday.

best feeling ever leaving work on mat leave 3 days will fly by!



Felix26 said:


> Ooohhhh babies will be here this week! We have our scan in an hour, hopefully baby is still head down. If not, I will have my baby this afternoon. Omg! Nervous and excited! Will update soon xx

come on baby hope your head down! if not very best of luck for today! x



HannahGraceee said:


> First day I've woken up with period pains!!! Please come on!
> 
> 
> I can't remember but is someone going in today for a cestion?

I was awake half of last night with period type pains and back ache really strong braxton hicks just wish it really was the start of something!


----------



## Rosie06

AND IM HAVING A BABY THIS WEEK :O

Hes got 3 days to make his appearance or its section on thursday, if im honest im totally crapping myself now have butterflies all day!

Those with a LO already are you feeling emotional about them not been your only one anymore everytime I look at DD i start filling up thinking she wont be my baby anymore and the thought of putting her to bed on wednesday night well just fills me with so many emotions, its been such a long road for us to become parents and we never thought we would have one child let alone 2 i just know this week im going to be such an emotional mess x


----------



## nic18

Rosie! can't believe you'll have a baby this week!! :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rosie06 said:


> AND IM HAVING A BABY THIS WEEK :O
> 
> Hes got 3 days to make his appearance or its section on thursday, if im honest im totally crapping myself now have butterflies all day!
> 
> Those with a LO already are you feeling emotional about them not been your only one anymore everytime I look at DD i start filling up thinking she wont be my baby anymore and the thought of putting her to bed on wednesday night well just fills me with so many emotions, its been such a long road for us to become parents and we never thought we would have one child let alone 2 i just know this week im going to be such an emotional mess x

Oh my god, I feel exactly this, I think while
I'm at home on my own at the moment I over think things, like is she gonna feel sad/happy about baby :( it's funny because I love her so much, am I gonna love this baby this much? I'm just going to try and get over it, make sure Ava is involved as much as possible and treat her like a queen for the next couple of weeks months or years :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> AND IM HAVING A BABY THIS WEEK :O
> 
> Hes got 3 days to make his appearance or its section on thursday, if im honest im totally crapping myself now have butterflies all day!
> 
> Those with a LO already are you feeling emotional about them not been your only one anymore everytime I look at DD i start filling up thinking she wont be my baby anymore and the thought of putting her to bed on wednesday night well just fills me with so many emotions, its been such a long road for us to become parents and we never thought we would have one child let alone 2 i just know this week im going to be such an emotional mess x
> 
> Oh my god, I feel exactly this, I think while
> I'm at home on my own at the moment I over think things, like is she gonna feel sad/happy about baby :( it's funny because I love her so much, am I gonna love this baby this much? I'm just going to try and get over it, make sure Ava is involved as much as possible and treat her like a queen for the next couple of weeks months or years :haha:Click to expand...

the thing is i know she will be totally fine and she is really excited about having a baby brother and keeps telling me what shes going to help me with etc I just worry how im going to split my time and make sure she doesnt feel blown out, its like i almost want the first 3/4 weeks to be just the 4 of us but obv know that will never happen with my family lol! ive been left work for 9 weeks so its literally been just the 2 of us and shes loved having me to herself all day everyday! 

there will definatley be so mammy daughter time happening lots! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yes! We started "girls time" as soon as I found out I was pregnant, where we go for a coffee/babychino :haha: or paint nails and things have a chat every week so that will defiantly continue forever 

I'm trying to persuade OH to have sex with me :lol: it's making me a bit sad cos my cestion date would have been tomorrow, I don't want to go overdue again :( people keep telling me if I don't go into labour naturally a induction will lead to cestion, it makes me think what's the point of trying for a vbac! Ahhhh! :(


----------



## FleurDeMai

Hannah, there's still time! Best of luck with your vbac :)

My OH wasn't hard to convince to dtd. He's just as impatient as I am and must feel powerless as there's not much he can do... So when i told him there was in fact something he could do... :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

HannahGraceee said:


> Yes! We started "girls time" as soon as I found out I was pregnant, where we go for a coffee/babychino :haha: or paint nails and things have a chat every week so that will defiantly continue forever
> 
> I'm trying to persuade OH to have sex with me :lol: it's making me a bit sad cos my cestion date would have been tomorrow, I don't want to go overdue again :( people keep telling me if I don't go into labour naturally a induction will lead to cestion, it makes me think what's the point of trying for a vbac! Ahhhh! :(

hopefully DH co operates lol ;) before i found out about GD hospital agreed to not let me go past due date but would mean induction but success rates were fairly decent, but when i found out about GD and asked what the VBAC rate was they had just that month done a study and the figures showed that there was 0 succesful vbacs with GD but they have such a strict policy on what they will do for induction so if they cant break your waters thats pretty much it there is one consultant who will give 1 pessary the others wont, so thats what made my decision of an elective section, it does make me sad that I will never ever experience labour or a contraction but the main thing is baby gets delivered safely which is most important x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeah defiantly! Anything that will help baby come out safely will be perfect! OH normally says no straight away (we haven't had sex for 34 weeks :lol:) but he's said maybe:haha:


----------



## Felix26

HannahGraceee said:


> First day I've woken up with period pains!!! Please come on!
> 
> 
> I can't remember but is someone going in today for a cestion?

It was me!
But baby is still head down, so section cancelled. 
Baby isn't engaged yet, but we bought a ball, so I'm bouncing right now to get that head in.


----------



## nic18

Hannah tell your OH he needs to have sex :haha:!
We dtd last night and it's not helped!


----------



## Lilly12

Evening primrose oil has the same stuff semen has in it, to help soften the cervix :)
You can take it orally & stick some up there before you go to sleep (it'll leak so wear a pad).


----------



## emalou90

Feel like I'm close to popping! (Or snapping! Stupid SPD)
I've had a busy weekend (hubby's American football game and a charity harley ride) and today can hardly walk, had to get my mum to help me do my big shop today and she was a star helping around my house too.
Made her some lunch and plenty of coffee to say thank you.
Feeling very sore and just exhausted today, roll on DDs bedtime, she's tired, I'm tired, I just want dinner and tv on the sofa with a quilt :thumbup:
Oh and a cuddle from my OH :hugs:

Anyone else feeling vulnerable? 
I'm a very strong person but recently am swaying towards needing someone to hold my hand :haha:


----------



## x__amour

We're ready to share our secret! :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_3683B_zps1c469103.jpg

Bryson Zachary.
April 27th, 2014.
7lbs, 8oz. 18 inches.
8:51pm.


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay! Gorgeous boy! I hope you got your VBAC!!!


----------



## nic18

Shannon congratulation he's beautiful :D!

I was wondering earlier if you'd had your baby!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrats x_amour he is beautiful!


----------



## maria2611

Ahhh, congratulations :) x


----------



## maria2611

Some period like pains last night and today. Wondering whether my body is gearing up!


----------



## Rosie06

x_amour hes gorgeous! Congratulations hope you got your VBAC! 

Ive had some random tightenings and pains all day but for the past hour ive had pains and tightenings every 4-6mins lasting 40-60 seconds, i know ive already got a DD but i never got into labour so ive no idea what contractions feel like, the pains are strong period pains which start off mild then intesify then die down, i really hope this is the start of something to hopefully avoid section on thursday x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations :kiss:


----------



## emalou90

Congrats amour!! 
x


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations armour


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Gaves - Sounds like it won't be long for you now! :D 

Stargazer - I hope baby arrives soon! 

Amour - Congratulations! He's beautiful :cloud9: 

No mention of Induction today, got to go back on Friday for a Stretch and Sweep. I am gutted but I guess Friday isn't that far away! They are having to test my blood again from the beginning of my pregnancy as somewhere along the lines, I have been exposed to Slapped Cheek Syndrome, also known as Fifths Disease, they don't know whether I caught it during my pregnancy or whether I have had it earlier on in life, they will be able to tell me more when we go back on Friday, they think that might be the cause of the extra fluid. At the moment, until I get the results back, I can't have the water birth that I wanted as if I have had Slapped Cheek Syndrome during my pregnancy, they need me on a bed and then they can run some tests on Jayden when he's born. Roll on Friday!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, amour!

Rosie - good luck, hope this is the start of something. Right now only time will tell if it's the real thing or not, but it does sound like you're having contractions.


----------



## gaves99

YAY! Congrats amour!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats amour!! He's so cute!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats shannon he is beautiful xx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Amour - Congrats! ! Your son is so handsome!


----------



## gaves99

How much does DTD actually help? I haven't since nov bc of how bad it hurt and now I'm actually scared to. I keep getting told how much it helps w the cervix... just didn't know if it's another myth.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Amour - congratulations!

Gaves - I've no idea how much dtd helps, but sperm contains a good amount of prostaglandin that softens your cervix, so it's not 100% an old wives tale... and I agree with you, it can be painful, but if you take things slow and adjust your positions as you go, you can make it a more comfortable.


----------



## gaves99

Thanks fleur. I know u have been trying it too, lol. Think I may suggest it! Happy 39 weeks!


----------



## bumpin2012

Good luck Rosie!


----------



## Phantom

Congratulations Amour!! 

I've been booked for a high risk ultrasound on Thursday to assess baby's growth. Just when I thought I was home-free. I can't wait to see baby again though.

Lots of Braxton hicks all the time now.


----------



## Starry Night

Phantom - good luck with your scan and hope all is well with baby. Enjoy seeing her again.

afm - got a terrible charlie horse yesterday morning and my leg is still sore and tight. :( My other leg feels like it's on the verge of a charlie horse as well. I've gotten them quite a few times while not pregnant but I seem more prone to them now. 

Otherwise, trying to get things ready. I keep getting overtired and sore from everyday chores so my baby-related projects keep getting pushed back. The gear has all been washed though. But I need to thoroughly clean our room so I can set up the bassinet.


----------



## Felix26

Congratulations amour! Gorgeous! So excited for our own little bundle to arrive now xxx


----------



## stargazer0726

Baby boy born today, after the longest induction ever I only labored for 5 hours from 3 cm to delivered. Some of the most painful hours of my life, but he's here and he's perfect! 8lbs 12 oz 20 inches long!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations stargazer!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations :) :kiss:


----------



## nic18

Congratulation stargazer!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Today my baby is coming out.. I have two huge mugs of raspberry left tea, I'm making curry as we speak, taking Ava for a huge walk after school.. I'm a mess, I'm emotional, I cried the whole way during obem, because they had their babies and I didn't :( I'm a monster


----------



## nic18

Hannah! I'm the exact same, making curry for dinner, sitting on my ball instead of the couch taking the dog out a walk :haha:!couldn't even watch OBEM because I'd cry with them having babies :haha:! I usually cry when they get handed their baby but now I cry cause I wish it was me :haha:!


----------



## emalou90

:haha: Hannah you silly billy.
You can rub it in my face when you have your baby and mines still stuck inside to make yourself feel good! :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahah! Ema, you say that, you will probs go before I do :haha:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Hahah! Ema, you say that, you will probs go before I do :haha:

Only a week between us! Let the race commence :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats stargazer!!! 

I must be the only one who wants to wait until 40 weeks then!!


----------



## Felix26

Congratulations stargazer!
2 babies here already, 2 boys too.

I also feel ready for baby to come now, I felt geered up ready because it should have been yesterday with the section, so I feel its a long waiting game, and my regular Braxton hicks have disappeared too. 
I'm trying not to labour symptom spot - it did me no good when ttc, surely it can do no good now either. Just going to relax into these last few week just me and oh. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Stargazer!!

Eek! It's happening. Babies will start dropping now!

Hannah/Nic- hope your hard work pays off today :)


----------



## Rosie06

Congratulations stargazer!!!!


Clearly false alarm and my body been cruel to me but after 3 half hours of regular pains and tightenings they stopped :( had a couple for an hour this morning then stopped, wish my body would stop playing tricks on me :cry:


----------



## nic18

rosie, our bodies are so cruel aren't they :(!


----------



## bumpin2012

ugh. So sorry Nic/Rosie. I know exactly how you feel :hugs: Hopefully it wont be long now.

Congrats Stagazer!

Im physically ready for this baby to come out. Sooooo ready to be able to roll over without the production its become. Emotionally, she can wait until her due date. G has been a nightmare sleeper this week, his birthday is coming up soon, and I just don't feel ready to have a NB in the mix!


----------



## nic18

happy 38 weeks bumpin! 

sorry G hasn't been sleeping well this week :hugs: hope your little bub stays in a little longer!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, stargazer!


:hug: to those whose bodies are playing tricks on them. It's not even May yet so it is not surprising our little ones are not here yet. But the good news is May is just days away. Our babies WILL come out. And with all the BH and other 'signs' it sounds like some of these babies are just days away as well. I hope all the curry and other things help speed things up!

afm - getting a little concerned. I am used to having a stiff and sore leg after getting a charlie horse leg cramp but now it's been 2 days and I can still hardly walk on it. Had to pop some Tylenol this morning because the pain is getting too much. But DH won't listen to my concern because he thinks I'm being such a hypochondriac. Whenever I say I'm worried he almost yells at me and he's normally such a sweetie.


----------



## nic18

starry night, I honestly don't think men know what our bodies are going through! sorry to hear DH is acting like that :hugs:


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats Stargazer!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

I think I'm defective. At the hospital waiting for an ultrasound, because it seems baby is not growing. My weight gain has been perfect, but now my fundal height is 4cm behind. Seriously upset right now. Been down this road before, and I really did not want to be on it again. I've done everything I can, and it doesn't seem to enough.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

bumpin2012 said:


> I think I'm defective. At the hospital waiting for an ultrasound, because it seems baby is not growing. My weight gain has been perfect, but now my fundal height is 4cm behind. Seriously upset right now. Been down this road before, and I really did not want to be on it again. I've done everything I can, and it doesn't seem to enough.

Hope the scan goes well, baby may have just shifted or growth slowed cos she's as big as she needs to be. You're definitely not defective and if they decide it's time for her to come out then at 38+weeks she'll be fine.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Only 1 more day at work left and I get to finish that day with a trip to the hospital for a sweep. 

Not sure if I want the sweep to work or not, it would be nice to have a couple of days to rest between finishing work and having a baby :D


----------



## FleurDeMai

bumpin2012 said:


> I think I'm defective. At the hospital waiting for an ultrasound, because it seems baby is not growing. My weight gain has been perfect, but now my fundal height is 4cm behind. Seriously upset right now. Been down this road before, and I really did not want to be on it again. I've done everything I can, and it doesn't seem to enough.

Don't be too hard on yourself :hugs:
Hope all goes well!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Ugh, I'm so sick of waiting! Yesterday it felt like it could happen anytime, lost a bit of plug, had lots and lots of contractions (but not intense enough to justify calling the midwife)... and today I feel even less pregnant than I did last week.


----------



## Starry Night

Just realized it is the 30 day countdown for me. :) Hope she doesn't come too late.


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin2012 said:


> I think I'm defective. At the hospital waiting for an ultrasound, because it seems baby is not growing. My weight gain has been perfect, but now my fundal height is 4cm behind. Seriously upset right now. Been down this road before, and I really did not want to be on it again. I've done everything I can, and it doesn't seem to enough.

:hugs: I know it's hard but don't blame yourself. You did all could. Sometimes these things just happen. And who knows? Maybe the scan will show everything is absolutely fine. Maybe you just have small babies. It is scary though.

I can identify with feeling defective. My body doesn't have a good history with pregnancy or delivery either. I've been entirely skeptical about my ability to VBAC. It's hard to be positive sometimes.

Good luck. I really hope the scan shows a perfectly healthy baby.


----------



## Lilly12

Have you been measuring small all along?
I know that my fundal height is smaller when baby has dropped.
I was measuring a week ahead until she dropped, now I was measuring a week or so behind.
Happened with my first too and I looked it up on google and it is totally normal :)


----------



## nic18

Bumpin, I had to have a scan last week because I was measuring 4cm smaller aswell everything turned out to be fine with baby! You'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I think sometimes, doctors say things without realizing that they are freaking/stressing you out. To them it's every day conversation, but to us it can be scary. 

AFM - my acid reflux has gotten 20X's worse and is keeping me up all night with a fire in my chest. Baby is kicking his little heart out 24/7, too. Hang in there ladies!! the wait is almost over (for most of us anyways). I'm a month out! :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Annnnnd...baby has the hiccups. So sweet.


----------



## bumpin2012

baby is measuring less than 5th percentile, and has very low fluid levels :cry: She's healthy on ultrasound, but my Dr feels that she needs more nutrition than I can provide, and probably will not be as healthy if we wait until her due date. I'm being admitted and induced tomorrow morning. It seems that I really can't grow my babies properly.


----------



## FleurDeMai

bumpin2012 said:


> baby is measuring less than 5th percentile, and has very low fluid levels :cry: She's healthy on ultrasound, but my Dr feels that she needs more nutrition than I can provide, and probably will not be as healthy if we wait until her due date. I'm being admitted and induced tomorrow morning. It seems that I really can't grow my babies properly.

:hugs: sorry to hear that! But it's not your fault. As you said, you did everything you could, it's just that your body likes to make small babies. Hopefully all goes smoothly for you tomorrow and you get to cuddle with your _healthy_ daughter soon :)
That being said, I get that it must be stressful for you. Doctors have a way to make us feel guilty sometimes, for things we have no control over :dohh:


----------



## Rosie06

Starry Night said:


> Congratulations, stargazer!
> 
> 
> :hug: to those whose bodies are playing tricks on them. It's not even May yet so it is not surprising our little ones are not here yet. But the good news is May is just days away. Our babies WILL come out. And with all the BH and other 'signs' it sounds like some of these babies are just days away as well. I hope all the curry and other things help speed things up!
> 
> afm - getting a little concerned. I am used to having a stiff and sore leg after getting a charlie horse leg cramp but now it's been 2 days and I can still hardly walk on it. Had to pop some Tylenol this morning because the pain is getting too much. But DH won't listen to my concern because he thinks I'm being such a hypochondriac. Whenever I say I'm worried he almost yells at me and he's normally such a sweetie.

last week i got cramps in both calfs 3/4 nights in a row bless dh though as he always gets up and massages out but after last week for about 4 days after the pain and tightness in my calf was awful walking really hurt, i had lots of warm baths and got DH to massage it for me, eat bannans before bed and drink tonic water(the quinine in it helps) helped alot x



bumpin2012 said:


> baby is measuring less than 5th percentile, and has very low fluid levels :cry: She's healthy on ultrasound, but my Dr feels that she needs more nutrition than I can provide, and probably will not be as healthy if we wait until her due date. I'm being admitted and induced tomorrow morning. It seems that I really can't grow my babies properly.

so sorry your having to got through that, but your 38 weeks which is great, hope induction goes smoothly for you tomorrow look forward to your update x


----------



## nic18

I hope your induction goes smoothly! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thinking of you bumpin! Good luck sweet xx


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> baby is measuring less than 5th percentile, and has very low fluid levels :cry: She's healthy on ultrasound, but my Dr feels that she needs more nutrition than I can provide, and probably will not be as healthy if we wait until her due date. I'm being admitted and induced tomorrow morning. It seems that I really can't grow my babies properly.

Darling you've grown your baby for long enough! 37 is term, you've done so well.
You'll soon have your baby here and safely which is the main thing.
I'll be thinking of you. Good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Sounds like baby is ready to meet you Bumpin. Sending good vibes your way for a seamless induction and a beautiful healthy baby!


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks ladies. Just trying to get everything ready for her arrival. Hopefully she doesn't need an extended stay or NICU. I'll update when I get a chance :flower:


----------



## magicwhisper

Thinking of you bumpin.:kiss:


----------



## gaves99

Good luck bumpin. Keep us in the loop when you can... just think you will be holding bubs soon and it will all be OK and worth it!!! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wow, I can't walk, it's head is so down it Hurts so bad :(


----------



## Madrid98

Bumpin don't be so hard on yourself hun!! You've done an excellent job keeping her for over 37 weeks and she's just ready to meet you know! All the best for the induction!

Only one week to go Hannah! I don't think it's going to be your turn very very soon! :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Madrid98 said:


> Bumpin don't be so hard on yourself hun!! You've done an excellent job keeping her for over 37 weeks and she's just ready to meet you know! All the best for the induction!
> 
> Only one week to go Hannah! I don't think it's going to be your turn very very soon! :thumbup:

I'm hoping that's a typo, and not secert sign from the pregnancy gods I'm going to go overdue :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

HannahGraceee said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Bumpin don't be so hard on yourself hun!! You've done an excellent job keeping her for over 37 weeks and she's just ready to meet you know! All the best for the induction!
> 
> Only one week to go Hannah! I don't think it's going to be your turn very very soon! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping that's a typo, and not secert sign from the pregnancy gods I'm going to go overdue :haha:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry!!! It's a typo!:dohh: I meant just the opposite! I was saying that I think is going to be your turn very very soon!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Madrid98 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Bumpin don't be so hard on yourself hun!! You've done an excellent job keeping her for over 37 weeks and she's just ready to meet you know! All the best for the induction!
> 
> Only one week to go Hannah! I don't think it's going to be your turn very very soon! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping that's a typo, and not secert sign from the pregnancy gods I'm going to go overdue :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry!!! It's a typo!:dohh: I meant just the opposite! I was saying that I think is going to be your turn very very soon!Click to expand...

:haha::haha: I do it all the time, I have fat fingers on my phone :lol: but I have come to the conculsion if I go over due it's only another 2 weeks not forever haha xxxxx


----------



## Felix26

Good luck bumpin! Another baby will be in the mix very soon. 

Afm, nothing happening this end. In one way I don't want this pregnancy to end, I've loved being pregnant, I'm just enjoying these last few days or weeks with my bump! Xx


----------



## Rosie06

Eeeek tomorrow is section day and to be quite honest i am now shitting myself :shrug: Im so nervous and cant quite believe its tomorrow its gone so so fast. I know for a fact I wont get any sleep at all tonight and its the night i could do with the best nights sleep.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhh Rosie!!! :) I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Madrid98

Rosie so exciting!!!!

Just finished at the hospital. Growth scan in 2 weeks and if the baby is too big I'll be induced soon after that.


----------



## gaves99

Good luck Rosie!!! :flower:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just finished work for mat leave and got all emotional. They shut the phone lines down and over a hundred people came to see me off and give me a pressie. Never been so red in my life.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww how cute is that!!! 

I've been waiting for pushchair all day! Hurry up!!


----------



## Felix26

Good luck Rosie, and madrid too with next scan xx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck tomorrow, Rosie!


----------



## nic18

Rosie! Good luck will be thinking of you :)


----------



## Starry Night

Wannabe - that was so sweet and kind of everyone! Enjoy your days of maternity leave before baby arrives. Not much longer!

Rosie - good luck!

Madrid - good luck with your upcoming scan


----------



## HannahGraceee

My pushchair didn't come.. I hate mothercare


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

HannahGraceee said:


> My pushchair didn't come.. I hate mothercare

That sucks!

Take advantage, complain to them and insist on compensation you'll be able to use the vouchers for something useful.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Good luck Rosie!


----------



## Excalibur

Phantom - I hope everything goes well at your ultrasound tomorrow. 

Stargazer - Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy :flower: 

Hannah & Nic - Happy 39 weeks :flower:

Emalou - Happy 38 weeks :flower: 

Rosie - I'm sorry to hear that your body is playing tricks on you :( 

Mrs.Stefka - I'm totally with you on the Acid Reflux! My chest also feels like it's on fire 24/7!

Bumpin - I'm sorry to hear that you have low fluid levels but I'm glad to hear that baby was healthy on your ultrasound. I hope everything goes well with your induction :hugs: 

Rosie - I hope everything goes well with your section tomorrow :flower: 

As for me, 2 more sleeps until I'm booked in for a Stretch and Sweep! I hope it works!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Excalibur - Hope it works and gets things moving along!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I just realized the baby on my ticker finally moved into the last spot. I've been waiting to see that for a while now! There IS a light at the end of the tunnel :)


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - Thank you, fingers crossed!

Yay for baby on your ticker moving to the last spot, not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## nic18

Hannah, I second phoning and complaining! that's ridiculous! 
Excailbur, fx S&S works for you!


----------



## emalou90

Yes Hannah, complain tomorrow morning! That's awful.

Good luck Rosie!

Argh so much going on I can't keep up.

My belly is rock hard everytime I Stand up now :( so painful
Yet baby insists on sticking bits of leg and bum in my ribs :( that hurts more!


----------



## Excalibur

Nic - Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Oh no... Baby had hiccups on my side... argh possible she could have turned sideways?!
She's been extremely active today.


----------



## FleurDeMai

emalou90 said:


> My belly is rock hard everytime I Stand up now :( so painful
> Yet baby insists on sticking bits of leg and bum in my ribs :( that hurts more!

:haha: I was going to say the same thing about my LO. It's like he has decided he's coming out from my mouth instead of taking the traditional route. Okay... THAT was a gross image.

About the hiccups, I wouldn't think it means baby has turned sideways necessarily. Sometimes I feel hiccups higher than usual, then I check and he's still head down.


----------



## Rosie06

thank you so much girls ive got constant butterflies im off to bed now in the hope to get some sleep! ill update as soon as i can :) xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've already angry tweeted about it girls :lol:


----------



## bumpin2012

Hey ladies, just a quick update. Baby needs frequent monitoring because of frequent dips in her heart rate. They aren't sure if she's going to tolerate active labour. Gel went in at 2, now having mild tightenings and period like pains. Hoping things get moving along soon.


----------



## Starry Night

bumpin2012 said:


> Hey ladies, just a quick update. Baby needs frequent monitoring because of frequent dips in her heart rate. They aren't sure if she's going to tolerate active labour. Gel went in at 2, now having mild tightenings and period like pains. Hoping things get moving along soon.

I had something similar with my son's labour which ended up with a section. But I hope your girl's heart rate steadies and that everything goes smoothly.

Good luck and thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck, Bumpin! No matter what, you just have to keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## Phantom

Wow, babies are coming! :happydance: So exciting!

I really hope they give me some info at my ultrasound. Not like last time. It feels like everyone is keeping info from me. I'm not even sure why I'm getting this ultrasound or why they used the term "high risk". Can't wait to see baby again though.


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck bumpin!!

Ugh had a migraine today, first one I've had in about 10 years :(
Hope this is not the start of having them again all the time!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Bumpin - Good luck!

Phantom - That's weird they're not giving you info. You should demand to know what's going on, they can't throw the term "high risk" and not explain what they mean by it! Being pregnant is stressful enough without doctors keeping secrets from you. Hopefully it's nothing bad.


----------



## mayb_baby

Trying to catch up lol

Phantom - hope your ultrasound goes well tomorrow x

Stargazer - Congratulations on your little boy:cloud9:

Rosie -good luck with your section.

I'm due tomorrow :( so looks like I'm going over again, I'm having irregular contractions the past 2 days and they just stop.
Sick of my ball, sick of walking.
Have me today and think I'm getting a Stretch and Sweep, dtd yesterday and it didn't work so I hope this works.
I just pray he's here by sunday, I'll be 40+2.


----------



## Rosie06

just getting ready to set off to hospital, feel sick :S

DD just woke up singing do you wanna build a snowman, so popped in to see her didnt think i would get chance because shes normally asleep, had the biggest cuddles and smiles and loads of I love yous and she cant wait to see me at hospital, and apparantley shes going to asda to buy me some malteasars but if they dont have any shes getting me pizza instead lol! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

That is the cutest Rosie!!! They really do come out with the cutest things! Good luck! :kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Phantom - I hate when doctors keep stuff from patients. I get that quite a bit too. But here in Manitoba all the doctors' offices have posters listing all of the patient rights how it's our right to ask questions about our medications or other treatments and why we're taking them and what exactly is going on. But I find if you don't press for that info then the doctors won't tell you. It's highly irritating. I can't imagine your rights are much different in Ontario so next visit demand to know what is going on and if anything seems vague ask for clarification.

Rosie - aw, glad you got that little moment with your DD before heading off. And how precious it is that she wants to bring her Mommy some snacks. What a dear.

afm - finally 9 months pregnant! :) Trying to accept that odds are I won't be going early. Need to prepare myself for the overdue club as well but not quite ready to let myself go there yet. Just looking ahead to the due date now.


----------



## emalou90

Bumpin, keep focusing in that baby! Whatever way she's delivered you can cope with! :hugs: she'll be safer with whatever they decide.

Rosie! Thinking of you today! You'll have your baby soon xxxxx



Argh it's scary, babies are arriving!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Rosie- those little moments mean everything. Such a sweet send off this morning. 

May _b - you're almost there! My DD was 2 weeks late, so I know the waiting game can be very annoying. 

Stargazer - Happy 36 weeks!!!!

Lily - Hope the migraine goes away and isn't a sign of more to come.


----------



## nic18

Rosie good luck today x


----------



## Felix26

Good luck to everyone today, will be looking forward to updates later on. Can't believe since the start of this week babies are coming!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Went to my hospital appt yesterday thinking I was getting a sweep but the midwife was the wrong one apparently so going in tomorrow instead. DTD this morning to try and encourage cervix to be more favourable so we will see if that worked.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies! She's here! She did wonderfully, tolerated active labour until just before the end. She is beautiful. Jillian Nicole, made her entrance with only a few pushes at 557 am, weighing a whopping 5 lbs, 14 oz. She's so tiny, but she's eating well, and absolutely perfect


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, congrats, bumpin!! Under 6 pounds is teeny but I think little babies are so cute. Hoping for another small baby for that reason. ha ha Rest up and enjoy your new addition.


----------



## gaves99

Congrats Bumpin!!! Cant wait to see pictures. Enjoy your time


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations, bumpin!

Midwife appointment went well. I haven't gained any weight since last time though, so the recommendation is to avoid taking walks, sleep, sleep, sleep, and eat a lot. Baby's doing all right, he's full of energy (stealing all mine!), his head is engaged, and midwife seemed to think it's just a matter of days before he's there :)
(For some reason, in my midwife's papers, I'm due May 10th...)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations bumpin! :kiss:


As ema can Proberaly tell from my fb status my pushchair didn't come again.. I am so sad :(


----------



## emalou90

Yay bumpin!! Congrats Hun. Rest up xxx

I know Han, that's rubbish, what crap customer service they have.
Did you contact them today?


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations on your little girl bumpin :kiss:

How annoying with the pushchair


----------



## emalou90

Shaved my legs last night. That should be the last time hopefully.
So much effort...


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Bumpin! Glad your little girl made a healthy entrance into the world!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats bumpin!!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Aww that is so sweet of your DD! :cloud9: 

Starry - Happy 36 weeks :D 

Wannabe - I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get your sweep, fingers crossed for tomorrow! I'm having a Stretch and Sweep in the morning also :D 

Bumpin - Congratulations on the birth of your little Princess! :hugs: :cloud9: 

Fleur - Glad to hear that your Midwife appointment went well.

Hannah - Sorry to hear that your pushchair didn't arrive again..how frustrating for you! :( 

Stretch and Sweep in the morning for me...nervous but excited! Eeeeeks! <3


----------



## Felix26

Congratulations bumpin, please post pictures soon xxxx


----------



## magicwhisper

Any shaving is a task amd a half :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

You would think mothercare would be a bit more considerate to a heavly pregnant women grrrr!


----------



## nic18

Congrats bumpin! X


----------



## Starry Night

Is Mothercare a store?

I just got a massive kick to my hips. Think baby is breach again. How does she even have room to flip around? And I"m sure it was a kick and not a head butt. It really was massive and I could almost feel her coil up before letting loose. I've been trying to look up the Spinning Babies website but it's not working for me.


----------



## mayb_baby

No sweep for me, he was engaged last week and they wouldn't sweep as he was free :cry: induction booked for the 11th


----------



## Phantom

Congrats bumpin!

Had my high risk ultrasound today. She refused to tell me anything so I still have no info. Baby looked ok to me though. 



I'm getting so nervous!! Running around packing bags and trying to get organized. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Sorry they are still making you wait May_B!

Phantom - your baby looks perfect to me!


----------



## mayb_baby

Phantom baby looks fine to me too but I'm no expert, I'd demand to know why you had a high risk scan xx


----------



## emalou90

Happy due date Mayb xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy due date mayb :kiss:


----------



## bumpin2012

I hope someone gives you some answers soon phantom!
Happy due date mayb!

Here's a picture of little miss. Won't let me upload the others :(
 



Attached Files:







download_20140501_080404.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwwww! So cute!!! And look at you smoking hot mumma! ;) x


----------



## nic18

Gorgeous! You look amazing for just giving birth! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks! Hubby took a really good photo, I was impressed. I usually don't look nearly that good in photos I'm all done up for :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

First family photo. G has just met his baby sister :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_295891776847390.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god so cute!!!

The first family shot of me with Ava, I passed out.. So I'm actually passed out :haha: I can't even remember any of her first day of life, apart from being sick and her going to scbu :/ I hope I'm not so drugged up this time :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrats and great pictures. Baby is beautiful!

Just had my sweep went really well cervix favourable, bishop score of 6 and she said if they needed to induce today they'd be able to just break my waters which is good to know.


----------



## emalou90

That's great news wannabe!


----------



## emalou90

bumpin2012 said:


> First family photo. G has just met his baby sister :)

Beautiful bumpin :flower: xxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

To anyone else getting a sweep done soon, I was really nervous as had read about how it's really painful and hideous to have done and I can honestly say it did not hurt when I had it done this morning. It was a little uncomfortable but no where near painful.


----------



## ShanandBoc

bumpin2012 said:


> Hi ladies! She's here! She did wonderfully, tolerated active labour until just before the end. She is beautiful. Jillian Nicole, made her entrance with only a few pushes at 557 am, weighing a whopping 5 lbs, 14 oz. She's so tiny, but she's eating well, and absolutely perfect

Congratulations Bumpin shes beautiful. And thank you for setting the bar so high for after birth pics :haha: you look great

Love your family pic :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats bumpin! Such cute pics!!!

I also want my pushchair here now!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

So so close ladies May is here!! Hope u are all well and probably as fed up but excited as i am :D

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and the middy i saw peeved me off big time. I was all set for my vbac and she did an internal and couldnt barely reach my cervix as its still high and hard so no stretch and sweep but my fundal height measured between 40-41 weeks. So according to this which she freely admitted can be quite inaccurate im going to have a huge baby and need a c section. She wasnt even interested in sending me for a growth scan as she said that they arent much more accurate anyway??? But she was soo happy to book me in for a section because of it. Not to mention bubs is no longer engaged (little rascal) where as last appointment she was so that in itself will make me measure bigger cause her heads popped back out.

Grrr so annoyed as she stressed me out so much. Refusing to see her next week and am getting a second opinion. Shes worried about Shoulder distocia - but all based on a unreliable growth method and half of all dystocia births occur in babies under 8 pound (my first was 8p 1oz) 

Rant over sorry ladies!!


----------



## Madrid98

Wannabe Mommy said:


> To anyone else getting a sweep done soon, I was really nervous as had read about how it's really painful and hideous to have done and I can honestly say it did not hurt when I had it done this morning. It was a little uncomfortable but no where near painful.

It must depend on the midwife or doctor. I had it done with previous pregnancy & was really really painful.


----------



## Felix26

bumpin2012 said:


> First family photo. G has just met his baby sister :)

This photo is amazing! Congratulations to you all, she's beautiful xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Madrid98 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> To anyone else getting a sweep done soon, I was really nervous as had read about how it's really painful and hideous to have done and I can honestly say it did not hurt when I had it done this morning. It was a little uncomfortable but no where near painful.
> 
> It must depend on the midwife or doctor. I had it done with previous pregnancy & was really really painful.Click to expand...

Glad I got lucky with a good MW then :D 

It amazes me how some medical professionals can be so much worse than others and still do the job!


----------



## emalou90

Madrid98 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> To anyone else getting a sweep done soon, I was really nervous as had read about how it's really painful and hideous to have done and I can honestly say it did not hurt when I had it done this morning. It was a little uncomfortable but no where near painful.
> 
> It must depend on the midwife or doctor. I had it done with previous pregnancy & was really really painful.Click to expand...

I agree with Wannabe. I had one with my DD1. Mine did nothing.
BUT if it does hurt, bonus is it may be done with a bit more force :thumbup:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Bumpin - cute pictures!

Shana - hopefully you'll get a better midwife for your second opinion.


----------



## Starry Night

Phantom - is there any way you can call up your doctor and request/demand a follow up appointment? I know technicians are really not allowed to tell us anything, but you'd think a high risk scan would see them rush the results to the doctor so you don't have to sit and wait. When I was in Ontario I had my high risk scans done at McMaster and I would get the results within the hour. The high risk OB would sit down with me and explain everything. It was so reassuring. I hope you get some answers soon. It's so wrong they're stressing you out like this.

Your baby looks so adorably perfect though! I hope all is OK.

bumpin - too cute! Love the family photo! 

afm - getting a little worried about baby's movements. She moves well when sitting or if I just been moving around but lying down makes her stop all together (ESPECIALLY the left side) and each time I go to sleep it takes longer and longer for her to wake up again after I start moving. I left a message with my OB last night so hope they call first thing this morning. Otherwise I will call again. But DH and everyone thinks I'm a freak so I feel like I'm really bothering people. I'm too scared of being yelled at to even consider the ER. And like I said, she moves well as long as I"m not lying down. I just don't like that I'm too scared to sleep. I'm scared I'm cutting something off.


----------



## Lilly12

Aw bumpin, great pics!!! So cute :)

Yay I'm full term today, finally :)


----------



## gaves99

bumpin2012 said:


> First family photo. G has just met his baby sister :)

I love this! Looking great Bumpin. Perfect little family. She is beautiful. :flower:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Turns out I'm crap at being on maternity leave. Second full day off, I'm bored and time is moving slow. I have no energy so have been watching TV reading my book and pottering around the house but now I'm just bored bored bored!

Think this baby needs to show up now so I have something to do :D


----------



## Starry Night

I'm a SAHM and kind of feeling the same way right now. There are lots of piddly things I could be doing but am so sore and tired...no...EXHAUSTED...all the time that I just can't bring myself to do them. They'd speed things up for sure! I remember at the end with my son I was on leave for the first time ever and I gave myself 'office hours'. I cleaned and cooked all day. Even made meals from scratch for lunch. I had so much energy. This time around....nadda.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god! I'm BORED! How much tv can I watch? But I just cba to do anything else


----------



## gaves99

People keep saying that to me as I count down my work days. 1/2 day today and M-F next week then DONE! Just over it. Way too antsy and keep walking away from my desk to do this or that, or clean. OOPS


----------



## Starry Night

I sleep a lot. DS still has quiet time in his room for the afternoon so that helps.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I was desperate to leave work counting down the seconds on my last day. Now I have no idea what to do with myself just waiting for baby to arrive and eating. 

Having a big eating day today stomach seems to have expanded or something and no matter what or how much I eat I'm still hungry.


----------



## emalou90

Bored too....


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Bumpin - Beautiful baby and family pic!

Happy full term Lily.

AFM - I'm bored with working!! My stomach itches so bad I can't stand it today, too. No matter how much I itch it, it won't let up!! What the hell? Baby boy has also been kicking pretty much non-stop since about 2 am. Just a few more weeks, just a few more weeks...


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_baby - I'm sorry to hear that they are making you wait :( 

Phantom - I wonder why they are refusing to tell you anything? :wacko:

Bumpin - Love the photo's! So cute! :cloud9: 

Wannabe - That's great news but I had a Stretch and Sweep this morning and it was so painful! :(

Shan - Sorry to hear that the Midwife that you saw p'd you off :(

Starry - I'm always being told that if you think something is wrong, then to call your Midwife, L&D or go to A&E. I am exactly like you though, I'm always worried that I am wasting their time. I hope everything is ok :hugs: 

Stretch and Sweep was done this morning, I have been booked in for induction just incase it doesn't work but the Doctor doesn't think I will need to be induced, I am already 3cm dialated and my cervix is soft, woohoo! It hurt like a bugger, I nearly ended up squeezing the Doctor's arm haha! Been out walking for most of the day so hopefully that should help things along, I have been feeling pressure throughout the day and my bump has been tightening, I have also seen some streaks of blood whilst using the toilet but the Doctor did say that might happen following the Stretch and Sweep, if it gets worse then I have to go in. The Doctor also said that if it did come to me being induced, he thinks it would probably just be a case of breaking my waters rather than needing a pessary etc. Fingers crossed things progress soon. The Doctor also said that he could feel Jayden's head and my waters surrounding him, how amazing is that?!? :cloud9:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Had anyone heard from Rosie?


----------



## magicwhisper

Im glad the sweep went well sorry it hurt! It must depend on the midwife then :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Excalibur- when did they say they were going to induce you if you don't start labor on your own?


----------



## nic18

lightening crotch pains = no fun! :shock:


----------



## x__amour

Hi beautiful mamas! Hope you all are doing well! Congratulations to all the new mamas. :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been able to update since, life has been crazy hectic but oh so beautiful. I just wanted to thank you all for the support and share my birth story and pictures.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-2nd-babys-birth-our-big-secret-revealed.html

Feel free to add me on Facebook, just let me know who you are! Best of luck to everyone else and I'll see you all in Baby Club! :hugs:


----------



## Lilly12

Been having a ton of contractions tonight along with period like cramps , but nothing regular.
I must say I got a bit scared lol, scared to be a mommy of 2 & scared of how my DD will feel after #2 is here. 
Just overwhelming thoughts, I'm sure it'll all be alright, right? 
Anyhow my body is def gearing up for the big day , never had this with DD, never even felt braxton hicks with her


----------



## Phantom

Lilly12 said:


> Been having a ton of contractions tonight along with period like cramps , but nothing regular.
> I must say I got a bit scared lol, scared to be a mommy of 2 & scared of how my DD will feel after #2 is here.
> Just overwhelming thoughts, I'm sure it'll all be alright, right?
> Anyhow my body is def gearing up for the big day , never had this with DD, never even felt braxton hicks with her

I feel the exact same way. I feel like I'm turning my son's world upside down. Its making me cry a lot.


----------



## Lilly12

Phantom said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Been having a ton of contractions tonight along with period like cramps , but nothing regular.
> I must say I got a bit scared lol, scared to be a mommy of 2 & scared of how my DD will feel after #2 is here.
> Just overwhelming thoughts, I'm sure it'll all be alright, right?
> Anyhow my body is def gearing up for the big day , never had this with DD, never even felt braxton hicks with her
> 
> I feel the exact same way. I feel like I'm turning my son's world upside down. Its making me cry a lot.Click to expand...

:hugs:
Yes I TRY not to dwell on it too much, not much I can do now but talk to her a lot and try to prepare her . I've been reading a lot online and best thing to do is talk a lot to your child and explain everything to them and involve them in everything and spend 1 on 1 time with them every day, even if it's for a minute, read books or play or do whatever they wanna do.
I know my DD will be excited but I'm so scared of her feeling hurt, sad, abandoned etc. she's very sensitive and she's always been our world so I'm sure it'll be tough for her once the initial excitement wears off.
She's still nursing so we will be tandem nursing, I also think that will help them bond and her still feel our closeness . 
Everything will be fine!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Wide awake and eating croissants at 5am. No contractions from my sweep yesterday but hoping the general discomfort and inability to sleep is a sign something is starting!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've woken up with the worst tummy ache :( please baby come say hey!


----------



## Felix26

x__amour said:


> Hi beautiful mamas! Hope you all are doing well! Congratulations to all the new mamas. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to update since, life has been crazy hectic but oh so beautiful. I just wanted to thank you all for the support and share my birth story and pictures.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-2nd-babys-birth-our-big-secret-revealed.html
> 
> Feel free to add me on Facebook, just let me know who you are! Best of luck to everyone else and I'll see you all in Baby Club! :hugs:

Fab birth story, sorry you didn't get the vbac you wanted in the end. Your son is gorgeous. I'm also team yellow, and can't wait to find out the sex. Congratulations to you all. 
Xxx


----------



## gaves99

NO sleep whatsoever last night. I'd say awake every hour but sometimes only 30-45 min. Todays gonna be a long day amd a nap will be needed... Also keep getting really bad Charlie horse cramps in my calf. Anyone know how to help them?!


----------



## Excalibur

Magic - Thank you. I guess the more it hurts, the more rough they do it to try and kick start things? :D

Mrs.Stefka - They have booked me in for Induction for the 14th May. The Doctor wants to give me the best possible chance to go into Labour on my own. I had a "bloody show" this morning and have been having some cramping so fingers crossed the Sweep worked :D

Nic - Hope the lightening crotch pains ease up soon, sounds like Lyle will be here soon :happydance: 

Amour - Happy 6 days young to Bryson :D I will hopefully get round to reading your birth story very soon :D 

Lilly - Sounds like your body is definitely gearing up for Labour :)

Hannah - I hope your tummy ache means something, come on baby! ;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

It stopped :/


----------



## Madrid98

Excalibur it seems you may be next!! :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

gaves - I had been getting really bad charlie horses too but then I took a Tyelnol, a warm bath and then started eating bananas before bed for a few nights (read it's supposed to help). I also looked up online that you're supposed to stretch into your heels to lessen them. In the morning I love to stretch my legs and I normally stretch into my toes and if I overstretch I'd get the worst charlie horses. But now that I stretch into my heels I don't get them anymore.

afm - after all my hand-wringing over baby movements, my little girl has gone back into ninja mode. Woke up to her dancing in my ribs.


----------



## Phantom

I had painful contractions all night. They stopped around 6am though. :dohh:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Same here. I had (irregular) painful contractions for about 4 hours, then nothing :(


----------



## Starry Night

That's so frustrating! I hope your bodies get into gear soon and push out those babies!

I'm getting tons of BH everyday now and some are rather painful but none feel real so I can't even get my hopes up. I do get excited every time I see another piece of the plug and so super disappointed when I don't. ha ha So pathetic.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm also getting lots of Braxton hicks!! It's freaking me out a bit but I know it's normal.


----------



## emalou90

BH are annoying me so much. Everytime I'm up and walking.
Extra tight if baby is moving in there too!!

Also, I can feel baby pushing on my pubic bone, hurting hurting hurting!

Moany pants.
It's been a beautiful day today otherwise :flower:


----------



## Rosie06

hi girls sorry for the late update its been a manic couple of days,

all went amazingly well on thursday with my elective and our gorgeous boy arrived weighing a lovely 8lb hes just totally perfect :cloud9: and completes our family :cloud9: got out of hospital yesterday its just been manic with visitors and obs us wanting to spend time with DD aswell, 

congrats too anyone who ive missed whos ahd there baby too ive not had chance to read back just yet!


----------



## Felix26

Rosie06 said:


> hi girls sorry for the late update its been a manic couple of days,
> 
> all went amazingly well on thursday with my elective and our gorgeous boy arrived weighing a lovely 8lb hes just totally perfect :cloud9: and completes our family :cloud9: got out of hospital yesterday its just been manic with visitors and obis us wanting to spend time with DD aswell,
> 
> congrats too anyone who ive missed whos ahd there baby too ive not had chance to read back just yet!

Congratulations Rosie, another little boy added to this group. What have you named him? Xxx


----------



## Felix26

Also it cracks me up when a few of you call cramps "charlie horses", I actually had to look up what they were...


----------



## emalou90

Felix26 said:


> Also it cracks me up when a few of you call cramps "charlie horses", I actually had to look up what they were...

:haha: me too! I knew what a Charlie horse was but never used that saying :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Rosie!!!


----------



## nic18

Congratulations Rosie x


----------



## Starry Night

emalou90 said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> Also it cracks me up when a few of you call cramps "charlie horses", I actually had to look up what they were...
> 
> :haha: me too! I knew what a Charlie horse was but never used that saying :shrug:Click to expand...

I wouldn't know what else to call them! :haha: "Charlie Horse" refers to that specific cramp where it feels like your calf muscle is going to tighten so tight within itself that it will create a vacuum in space and time (aka "black hole") inside your leg. ha ha To me "leg cramp" is any generic ache or cramp in your leg. And it's just fun to say.:p

Rosie - congratulations!!! I'm glad all went well. Enjoy your new family.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Rosie!!


----------



## mayb_baby

2days over


----------



## gaves99

DH was always predicting 5/3, no luck. 39 weeks today so anytime would be great! Only need to get thru 5 of work now this week.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Was feeling bored so decided to make a ring sling today. I really hope baby likes being carried around cos it works really well with my stuffed bagpuss toy :D


----------



## stouffer

Congratulations to everyone who's had their babies!

It seems like things are happening for quite a few of us.

I'm slightly jealous since I have no indicators that labour is close for me. I still have 2.5 weeks until my due date though I can't help watching for signs. It's like being in the 2ww again!

Is anyone else getting frequent, almost regular BH? For the past week every night from about 8pm until I go to bed I get about 15 BHs per hour. I time them and they're semi-regular but nothing is happening :(


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've just had a massive plate of red hot buffalo wings in an attempt to smoke her out :D

If it doesn't induce labour at least it's cleared up my stuffy nose.


----------



## Lilly12

Stoufer I'm bout as far along as you and been having ton of bh at night from about 6pm until I go to bed for the past few days!


----------



## nic18

I'm due Wednesday & had absolutely nothing! :(


----------



## emalou90

SPD is destroying me.
My mood is shot, I have no patience.
I'll be glad when I can start recovering


----------



## Lilly12

:hugs: hang in there! Soon we will be holding our LO's and we will be complaining about no sleep lol.
I'll be glad to not be pregnant anymore though!!
Having a much rougher time now than I did with my first.


----------



## emalou90

Lilly12 said:


> :hugs: hang in there! Soon we will be holding our LO's and we will be complaining about no sleep lol.
> I'll be glad to not be pregnant anymore though!!
> Having a much rougher time now than I did with my first.

It's certainly harder this time :shrug: who knew eh? :dohh:

I'd rather have no sleep than pain though :cry:


----------



## nic18

emalou, hope bubs makes a move soon! & you have a speedy recovery from SPD :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> emalou, hope bubs makes a move soon! & you have a speedy recovery from SPD :hugs:

Thanks Hun, intensive physio on the books 6 weeks after birth to address my back problems anyway.

Hope you're doing ok, we all need our babies out nooooowwwwww!!


----------



## gaves99

I have SERIOUS hip pain today. Hurts to sit, walk, lay... everything. When I stand and try to walk the weight on my right leg makes my hip want to completely give out. Almost fell over... hopping into a warm tub now. Is she hitting something?! OUCH!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

gaves99 said:


> I have SERIOUS hip pain today. Hurts to sit, walk, lay... everything. When I stand and try to walk the weight on my right leg makes my hip want to completely give out. Almost fell over... hopping into a warm tub now. Is she hitting something?! OUCH!

She's probably hitting a nerve, I've had sciatica for a few weeks now because she's taken up residence on my sciatic nerve. I find shot water bottle on my lower back/ hip area helps a little and a couple of paracetamol take the edge off too .


----------



## emalou90

Ooooooo hot water bottle!!!
(Well, a wheat pack that I have might help me today)


----------



## Madrid98

emalou90 said:


> SPD is destroying me.
> My mood is shot, I have no patience.
> I'll be glad when I can start recovering

I've been told I have SPD too this time around. Did you have it with your previous pregnancy & did it affect labour lots? I'm a but concerned about that! Thanks!


----------



## emalou90

Madrid98 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> SPD is destroying me.
> My mood is shot, I have no patience.
> I'll be glad when I can start recovering
> 
> I've been told I have SPD too this time around. Did you have it with your previous pregnancy & did it affect labour lots? I'm a but concerned about that! Thanks!Click to expand...

I didn't have it first time round.
(But I have since suffered with sciatica/lower back problems since the birth of my first)

I'm worried if it'll affect my labour but hopefuly it shouldn't if I get my Waterbirth! I can practically stand up and let gravity do some work for me.


----------



## stouffer

I've had it both times. The first time it kicked in around 22 weeks and this time I've had it from 8 weeks. Like you Emalou, I feel like sleep deprivation would be preferable to this!

It didn't affect labour for me last time. You just have to avoid using stirrups apparently.

My SPD was gone almost instantly after giving birth but I wonder if I'll be as lucky this time since it started so early too.


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you stouffer!! The physio told me about so many positions I couldn't use including pressing my feet against something while pushing that I'm a bit scared but you saying that makes it a bit more doable, if you know what I mean. Thanks!!


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks emalou!!! A water birth sounds nice!! Hopefully it'll be easy on us!!


----------



## emalou90

Thanks stouffer :thumbup:
Yes Madrid I hope so too, wish you all the best with it x

Hope I'm not moaning about nothing but it's getting worse.. eeeep early labour would be great as OH is off work tomorrow and at home! yay.


----------



## Excalibur

Madrid - Still no baby here yet! :( Happy 37 weeks :happydance: 

Rosie - Congratulations on the birth of your little man! Glad to hear that everything went well :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Fx'd emalou!!

Excalibur such a shame all stopped! You've passed your due date so it shouldn't be too long now!! :winkwink:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just watched the British Eurovision entry on YouTube we should just rule out any possibility of winning now we have zero chance. Ah well.


----------



## magicwhisper

Im glad somwone wlse thinks we have no chance with the eurovision. Whats happened to our song for that theres shockingly bad :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck to all of you getting signs of labor. I'm sure we will see some babies this week.

Afm- it's looking like I won't be getting too much sleep til baby gets here. Had an all day beach fay yesterday that completely wiped me out. Now it's cramp central! I can't wait to meet my son!


----------



## emalou90

No labour for me! Just killer back pains. Heyho!


----------



## HannahGraceee

None for me either, just tested my breast pump tho :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just bought some lavender oil and gonna give the bump a massage later. 

Legs are feeling very achy today so gonna give the walking a break seeing as it's not actually convinced madam to extricate herself anyway.


----------



## FleurDeMai

It's my due date but still no baby :(

I was never diagnosed with SPD, but since about 20 weeks I had symptoms that looked like it... except in the past few days, inexplicably I was feeling all right and didn't even get a back ache! Well, this morning the pain is back, and it's worse than it ever was.

Bright side of the day, OH's boss gave him the day off "just in case".


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> None for me either, just tested my breast pump tho :haha:

:haha::haha:
Have fun?


----------



## Felix26

It's my due date today! No sign of anything happening tho, fashionably late I'm sure xx


----------



## Starry Night

Felix & Fleur - happy due date! Hope your babies get a move on and come on out!!

Fleur - I was never diagnosed with SPD either but I also wonder sometimes. I get clicks and cracks and crunches in my hips and tail bone whenever I try to get in and out of bed and sometimes when I walk it feels like my hips are going to give out on me. The other day I was sitting still and I felt and HEARD a crack in my pubic bone when my baby moved. I've tried mentioning it to my OB but she always just smiles and says it's normal. I've been feeling it since 11 weeks so it can't just be the size of my bump.

Hannah - how did the pump treat you? Mine always made a funny noise and felt like it was going to suck my nipples off. lol

afm - first internal today for my Strep B swab. Secretly hoping OB will tell me that I'm like crazy dilated and baby will pop out at any moment (yeah right) but she hasn't even engaged yet.


----------



## Lilly12

Lost my mucus plug this morning after a cervical check yesterday! (about 1cm dilated).. It was quite large, so thinking it must have been the whole thing, or a huge part of it.
Never lost anything with Aleena until I was in early labor at 41 weeks.
:yipee:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Fleur and Felix - Happy Due Date!!

Lilly - Hoping that means your just days away! Progress.

I am feeling like I have no energy in my body left to give and everything is swollen. As for sleep...what sleep? Hurry up baby!!


----------



## Rosie06

Felix26 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls sorry for the late update its been a manic couple of days,
> 
> all went amazingly well on thursday with my elective and our gorgeous boy arrived weighing a lovely 8lb hes just totally perfect :cloud9: and completes our family :cloud9: got out of hospital yesterday its just been manic with visitors and obis us wanting to spend time with DD aswell,
> 
> congrats too anyone who ive missed whos ahd there baby too ive not had chance to read back just yet!
> 
> Congratulations Rosie, another little boy added to this group. What have you named him? XxxClick to expand...

we have called him oliver joseph just so in love with him hes been amazing so placid and content :cloud9:


----------



## gaves99

Ok stupid FTM question here.. all day I have been getting what I call bad period cramps. Are these contracts? Should I be paying attention to when, how often etc. or I am just getting excited for something to happen and this is nothing??


----------



## Madrid98

Contractions are like period pains that get stronger and more frequent over time. You should feel your bump tightening when you're having one too. If they aren't very close you don't have to monitor them.


----------



## gaves99

Just for curiosity I have been tracking. Anywhere from 10-15 min apart and each lasts 1-1.5 in length. All over the place but looks like nothing track able or progression. Attempting sleep now I'm usually asleep for 2 hours already at this point..


----------



## Phantom

Saw my ob today, all he said about the "high risk" ultrasound was that baby looked ok. Her head is down very low. I asked if he was going to check my cervix at all and he said no, he doesn't do that, women don't like it anyway. Um, ok, no we don't like it but isn't it a good thing to do? :shrug: I really hate my ob.


----------



## FleurDeMai

It's not always useful to check the cervix... you could be dilated early like you could start only at the last minute, there's no way to know for sure. That's what I understood anyway.

I've had contractions all evening, they're a bit painful but I know they should get more intense... must be the first time I said something along the line of "fingers crossed it starts hurting more soon" :haha:


----------



## emalou90

Phantom said:


> Saw my ob today, all he said about the "high risk" ultrasound was that baby looked ok. Her head is down very low. I asked if he was going to check my cervix at all and he said no, he doesn't do that, women don't like it anyway. Um, ok, no we don't like it but isn't it a good thing to do? :shrug: I really hate my ob.

Phantom it's no big deal not having your cervix checked, we don't in the uk until labour just to eliminate the risks of infection. It's not necessary really :flower:
Not sure why the US seems to do it so readily.
Glad baby is looking ok though :thumbup: but it's a shame you feel let down by your ob :( xx


----------



## Madrid98

Gaves & Fleur fx'd for you two!!! Hopefully you'll be holding your baby's in hours. 

Phantom don't be upset with the ob. It isn't worth it! Main thing baby is ok & like emalou said, in the UK they never check our cervix until labour so it's probably not important. Take it easy!!

Today we're going to get the pushchair!! Can't wait!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's my due date tomorrow! :shock:


----------



## nic18

Hannah me to! And still no signs :(


----------



## emalou90

Hannah and Nic - get your babies out. So many people having babies now.
I want mine out tooooooooo!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hannah/ Nic- Happy due date!! Hopefully your babe's decided to get here soon!


----------



## gaves99

The cramps seem to have subsided overnight a bit but Def not gone. I need to not get my hopes up here. For about 7 days in a row I have had diarrhea. It's been 2-3 times a day; when I first get up, lunch and sometimes again in the afternoon.


----------



## Felix26

Had a sweep this morning, I'm not dilated yet and baby is 1/5th engaged. Midwife could get a fingertip in and touch baby's head. So did a little sweep but not a stretch. It was very uncomfortable, she must have had her whole hand inside me I'm sure! Booked for another next Monday.


----------



## nic18

felix! good luck


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck Felix!


----------



## Felix26

Thanks both, I don't feel any different, I had a little back pain earlier but that's all gone now. I feel no different to usual.
Oh has said he doesn't want sex now tho because midwife could feel babys head, tut. I should be so lucky eh! Haha. I'll try to persuade him, he's been holding back on sex this past week and I'm positive it'll work lol. Xx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Whats wrong with the men in this group? You would think they would want to take you up on the sex offer!

I'm noticing mine starting to get weird about it, too! I think they are giving themselves too much credit:haha:


----------



## emalou90

To be honest, if I was a man, putting your man bits into places that house your offspring is a major weird thought! :haha:

But on the other hand, this is probably the only time we're begging for it after BFPs hahaha


----------



## stouffer

Tried DTD to get things moving. So far just lost a bit of MP. Oh well, I suppose we'll just have to do it again ;)


----------



## Felix26

Well when midwife was doing the sweep, apart from thinking how uncomfortable it was I was thinking how true it is when people say a penis won't touch babies head. All I was thinking was "oh has never gone up that high". She must have curved her finger around a bend somewhere, either that or her whole hand was in my stomach! Haha x


----------



## FleurDeMai

I must be lucky because only problem OH has with dtd now is that he sees I'm not into it.


----------



## emalou90

Felix26 said:


> Well when midwife was doing the sweep, apart from thinking how uncomfortable it was I was thinking how true it is when people say a penis won't touch babies head. All I was thinking was "oh has never gone up that high". She must have curved her finger around a bend somewhere, either that or her whole hand was in my stomach! Haha x

Yep, upto her elbow if you had looked, like a cow :haha:

That's what my work colleagues said they'd do to move baby when she was breech!


----------



## nic18

Due date tomorrow :shock: 
& midwife, think she will offer me a sweep, which I'm not looking forward to :(


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> Due date tomorrow :shock:
> & midwife, think she will offer me a sweep, which I'm not looking forward to :(

Honestly, it's not too bad, think of the possible outcome!
Let's also put it this way... it don't hurt as much as labour :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

They don't tend to do a sweep with your first, they never gave me one with Ava anyway :(


----------



## Felix26

Honestly the sweep wasn't that bad. It wasn't comfortable but it was over very quickly. It's the same thing they do to check dilation in labour, so its worth getting an idea of how it'll feel. 

Back pain had come back, but now its gone again. Seems to be just a bad back. Never mind x


----------



## gaves99

Just did a quick mile walk. About all my hip could allow. Now hip and back are throbbing. Stepped up the raspberry tea today too. Climbing in bed now to relax w my book.


----------



## Starry Night

Does regular raspberry tea work or do I need to buy something special? Could I find it in a grocery store? I promised DH I wouldn't try anything until at least after my next appointment (on the 12th) but getting really fed up. My hips hurt so, so SO much and lightning crotch is going to be the death of me. :cry: After being on my feet all afternoon yesterday I got the most horrendous BH that lasted for HOURS. They never felt real but they did hurt quite badly and many lasted a full minute. Still was getting some this morning. I'm so sick and tired of being pregnant. But baby hasn't even engaged or dropped yet and I"m only days from being term.

And now I found out my friend due end of June is getting induced the second week of that month because she's having twins and her doc won't let her go to due date. But my doctor won't induce me until I'm 42 weeks which is the second week of June. She could end up having her babies before me. I know it's not a race but when someone due 4 weeks after you has their babies before you....it's so discouraging!


----------



## FleurDeMai

I don't think regular raspberry tea is the same thing at all... And I've had no luck finding rlt in a grocery store, they only have it in natural products shops here.
I hope your baby won't make you wait until the middle of June!

Still getting mildly painful contractions that seem to be getting nowhere.


----------



## Phantom

My feet and legs are triple their normal size. :dohh: I'm sure you ladies know what that's like. I'm going to have to start nagging OH to bring the laundry up and down the stairs and get up with our son because between the pelvic pain and the swelling its just getting too hard. 

Here's an odd question, do any of you know the poem "Monday's child"? I think that's what its called. Well I learned it when I was little and ever since I am terrified to have a child on Wed or Thurs. Wednesday's child is full of woe, and Thursday's child has far to go. Its a silly superstition but it has stuck with me all these years.


----------



## gaves99

DH found me raspberry leaf tea in the grocery store but not in the tea section. It was in the aisle w all the organic items. Good luck! At this point that's the most I'll try. Talk to me again next week.. lol


----------



## nic18

It's due day!

Hannah these babies better make an appearance!


----------



## schultzie18

I had really hard contractions for 3 days straight non stop but I wasn't dilating so my doctors didn't want to do anything even though I wasn't sleeping and was in so much pain. Finally on Monday night my waters broke and when I was checked the baby had a bowel movement inside. I then also found out I had a pretty bad infection that was in my placenta and at that point I couldn't get an epidural until I had 2 bags of iv antibiotics and after 3 days of never ending contractions I just wanted to get the epidural so I could rest before pushing. Well finally after receiving 2 bags of two different antibiotics I was allowed to get the epidural and was able to rest for a little while before they gave me meds to increase contractions. After a few hours we started to push and 1/2 hour later Arya Rose was born but not doing great because of the bowel movement she had and the infection that was in the placenta. So they rushed her off to the nursery and the doctor couldn't get my bleeding under control so I was sent off in a hurry to the OR. Scary to say the least. Once I got out of the OR my husband and my parents told me that Arya was doing much better but still needs to stay in the nursery getting oxygen and antibiotics. As long as she continues to get better she can stay here but if anything comes up they will be sending her to a neonatal place. I am doing a lot better too. I will post pictures her once i can!


----------



## emalou90

Congrats schultzie! Sounds a bit traumatic but hope you and baby recover well xxx


Yay due dates for Nic and Han! Come on babies don't make mummies wait much longer!


----------



## nic18

Congratulations! Hope you both make a speedy recovery x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations hope everything's ok :) and hope for speedy recovery xx


Yes nic- babies get out!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 39 weeks em!! Xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congratulations schultzie!

Hoping for a quick recovery for you and bubs .


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Baby has dropped even further overnight, hr feet aren't up under my boobs anymore which is making sitting much more comfortable. 

Wonder who will be next to have their baby?


----------



## emalou90

I can't wait for baby newssssss


----------



## Felix26

Congratulations! Hope everything works out ok and you both are home soon xx

Another baby in the mix, I feel quite jealous lol.


----------



## nic18

Midwife appointment didn't go aswell as I hoped! Baby only 3/5th engaged, tried to do a sweep but couldn't as cervix still to high and not soft enough. Induction booked for the 19th!


----------



## emalou90

Sorry it didn't go as well as you hoped Nic. But that's good engagement. You can do the rest during labour 
I went spontaneously 3 days before induction with my first so hang in there, all hope is not lost xxx


----------



## Felix26

My induction will be around the 17th, but it'll be booked for definate this Friday. 

Sorry nic, that your sweep didn't go well, will you be having another befor your induction?


----------



## nic18

Yeah next Wednesday at 41week's she will try again! So fingers crossed x


----------



## Felix26

I've lost a chunk of my mucus plug today so my sweep has definitely triggered something. Oh still refusing to have sex, even though midwife recommends it. I'm sure it'll work too. Bought 2 pineapples and going for a walk later too xx


----------



## emalou90

Apparently I have an infection from my last urine test, but I don't have any symptoms of anything, so they aren't going to give me antibiotics unless I get symptoms.

Is this the done thing?
My midwife was lovely and just said that antibiotics and pregnant women aren't always the best thing and that they put it off if they can.


----------



## gaves99

Best start to the morning! I work from home and my team in the office, mailed a secret package to DH. When I went to bed last night, he came into my office to decorate and they had a "virtual shower" for me! I walked into my office and started crying this morning. lol :thumbup:

Unfort, for the rest, the cramps seem to have subsided. I have an appt tomorrow and interested to see if they start talking about taking measures or not until a potential appt next week. Still horrible diarhea every morning too!
 



Attached Files:







virtual shower.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

gaves99 said:


> Best start to the morning! I work from home and my team in the office, mailed a secret package to DH. When I went to bed last night, he came into my office to decorate and they had a "virtual shower" for me! I walked into my office and started crying this morning. lol :thumbup:
> 
> Unfort, for the rest, the cramps seem to have subsided. I have an appt tomorrow and interested to see if they start talking about taking measures or not until a potential appt next week. Still horrible diarhea every morning too!

How sweet of them! Looks like a lovely shower.

These babies are stubborn I think my little girl is stuck in there with grappling hooks. Every time I think she's making a move it all stops. 

We will have these babies by fair or foul means they will be out soon!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I know my ticker says I'm a few weeks out, but this baby is sitting so low, I don't know how he's going to make it.. I feel like he could just pop on out at any time:haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

I've felt "off" for the last couple of days I can't explain it I just haven't felt right. Starting last night I've had terrible bowl movements constantly (sorry for the tmi) and I now feel sick and eating my dinner is the last thing on my mind!

Last time my tummy was as bad as this I had food poisoning but I have literally not eaten anything that could give me that. Not even a maybe it could be this item! And it isn't the same as my ibs. 

I'm really hoping its a pre labour clear out and it's not a bug or anything. But I'm not thinking anything of it yet :/


----------



## Felix26

magicwhisper said:


> I've felt "off" for the last couple of days I can't explain it I just haven't felt right. Starting last night I've had terrible bowl movements constantly (sorry for the tmi) and I now feel sick and eating my dinner is the last thing on my mind!
> 
> Last time my tummy was as bad as this I had food poisoning but I have literally not eaten anything that could give me that. Not even a maybe it could be this item! And it isn't the same as my ibs.
> 
> I'm really hoping its a pre labour clear out and it's not a bug or anything. But I'm not thinking anything of it yet :/

Sounds positive. Good luck and keep us informed x


----------



## magicwhisper

If it comes to anything you will all know xD


----------



## HannahGraceee

Last hour of due date and no signs of baby :(


----------



## magicwhisper

HannahGraceee said:


> Last hour of due date and no signs of baby :(

Huge hugs. It is really frustrating. Plus I've seen loads of people on your FB telling you to have the baby which I doubt helps :dohh:


----------



## FleurDeMai

magicwhisper said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Last hour of due date and no signs of baby :(
> 
> Huge hugs. It is really frustrating. Plus I've seen loads of people on your FB telling you to have the baby which I doubt helps :dohh:Click to expand...

People say the same thing to me. "Hey. Have your baby. NOW." If it was that easy, I would've given birth 2 weeks ago!
Most of them have stopped after I made a post saying "don't take it personally, but it's starting to piss me off that everyone, and I mean EVERYONE is asking if I've had the baby yet. Trust me, when it happens, you'll know. Until then...shhhhh!"
I don't know if anyone did take it personally, but to be honest idgaf.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: to the overdue ladies. I know how terribly I feel and I'm not full-term until tomorrow. I hope your babies come soon.

emalou - I'm surprised they're not treating your bladder infection. I was always under the understanding that infections in pregnancy are bad as they can transfer to the baby. I had a slight cut that was infected and got seen and treated straight away. I can see your midwife's point that you don't want to go overboard with the antibiotics but sometimes it's necessary. I'm not a medical professional but that's the first time I heard of someone leaving a bladder infection untreated. Even when not pregnant they can go to the kidneys. I didn't think symptoms have an effect one way or the other. Girls on this board have had 2nd tri miscarriages or gone into preterm labour from undiagnosed bladder infections and uti's.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I am absolutely knackered but am out of bed at 3.25am because of heartburn and my bloody sciatica acting up and making every move agony. 

I'm gonna because complete cow tomorrow!


----------



## runawayface

AHHH! So excited/nervous/scared/anxious/all of the above! My scheduled C-section is in less than 12 hours!!! LO has been breech the entire pregnancy so we're going the scheduled C-section route. Not my ideal birth plan, but hey, whatever gets baby here safely. I'm not gonna lie, it actually has been very convenient to tell friends and loved ones exactly when she'll be here and have my husband know in advance what to tell his work for time off.

Anyway, the point of the matter is that I'M GONNA BE A MOMMY TOMORROW MORNING!!! :happydance:


----------



## Phantom

Good luck runawayface!
And hugs to all you overdue mommies. :hugs:

I'm having baby name issues. We've had our name picked for months, but I just found out my mom doesn't like the middle name which is supposed to be a tribute to her. Urgh, my brain hurts. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Starry Night

runawayface said:


> AHHH! So excited/nervous/scared/anxious/all of the above! My scheduled C-section is in less than 12 hours!!! LO has been breech the entire pregnancy so we're going the scheduled C-section route. Not my ideal birth plan, but hey, whatever gets baby here safely. I'm not gonna lie, it actually has been very convenient to tell friends and loved ones exactly when she'll be here and have my husband know in advance what to tell his work for time off.
> 
> Anyway, the point of the matter is that I'M GONNA BE A MOMMY TOMORROW MORNING!!! :happydance:


Good luck! I agree that planned sections are very convenient for those reasons and I had kind of wanted one too just so things would be easier to plan (my mom has to fly in to come help around the house and we need to settle a sitter for DS, etc) but my OB talked me out of it. lol

Phantom - that is a tough one. If she simply didn't like it then I would say it's your baby so ultimately your choice but as the name was supposed to be a tribute to her it would be awkward to go ahead with it against her wishes. I'm honestly not sure what I'd do in that situation either. Does she know you meant it as a tribute? But if you do pick a new middle name maybe keep it a secret until baby is born so you don't get the negative feedback.


----------



## emalou90

Haha me and OH have planned baby to arrive on a Friday so he gets two extra days off over the weekend.
Ahhhh wishful thinking!! Tomorrow then... Or next week? :haha:


----------



## Felix26

Starry Night said:


> :hugs: to the overdue ladies. I know how terribly I feel and I'm not full-term until tomorrow. I hope your babies come soon.
> 
> emalou - I'm surprised they're not treating your bladder infection. I was always under the understanding that infections in pregnancy are bad as they can transfer to the baby. I had a slight cut that was infected and got seen and treated straight away. I can see your midwife's point that you don't want to go overboard with the antibiotics but sometimes it's necessary. I'm not a medical professional but that's the first time I heard of someone leaving a bladder infection untreated. Even when not pregnant they can go to the kidneys. I didn't think symptoms have an effect one way or the other. Girls on this board have had 2nd tri miscarriages or gone into preterm labour from undiagnosed bladder infections and uti's.

I would also query why they aren't giving you antibiotics, an infection can transfer to baby. I know a lady, who sadly at 23 weeks lost her baby because the midwife refused to believe her when she said she had an infection, a post mortam showed the infection is what killed the baby. There is a huge investigation into it now, and that midwife has been suspended...
But what I'm saying is, please don't just drop it, just in case. I don't mean to scare you, I realise what I've written isnt nice, but it is true. Good luck xx


----------



## Felix26

FleurDeMai said:


> magicwhisper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Last hour of due date and no signs of baby :(
> 
> Huge hugs. It is really frustrating. Plus I've seen loads of people on your FB telling you to have the baby which I doubt helps :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> People say the same thing to me. "Hey. Have your baby. NOW." If it was that easy, I would've given birth 2 weeks ago!
> Most of them have stopped after I made a post saying "don't take it personally, but it's starting to piss me off that everyone, and I mean EVERYONE is asking if I've had the baby yet. Trust me, when it happens, you'll know. Until then...shhhhh!"
> I don't know if anyone did take it personally, but to be honest idgaf.Click to expand...


Aarrghhh yes! Ive been having this since 39 weeks, "any news" "still waiting for news" "hurry up I want cuddles"... I give the same "nothing yet" to everyone. I had about 10 messages yesterday, but usually no fewer than 5. I'm pleased people really care, and I know I'd be sad if nobody was interesed, but seriously its like as if I'm not going to tell anyone when baby is here, which now I'm tempted not to lol. And end up saying "oh yeah I had baby last week, just forgot to mention it"


----------



## Felix26

runawayface said:


> AHHH! So excited/nervous/scared/anxious/all of the above! My scheduled C-section is in less than 12 hours!!! LO has been breech the entire pregnancy so we're going the scheduled C-section route. Not my ideal birth plan, but hey, whatever gets baby here safely. I'm not gonna lie, it actually has been very convenient to tell friends and loved ones exactly when she'll be here and have my husband know in advance what to tell his work for time off.
> 
> Anyway, the point of the matter is that I'M GONNA BE A MOMMY TOMORROW MORNING!!! :happydance:

Good luck today, update us with pictures when you can x


----------



## mayb_baby

Harry was born
7.5.2014, 6.21am, 8lb 11oz, 55cm, 11 1/2hours of labour, natural delivery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations mayb!!! Such a cutie :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Birth story:
Waters burst at 6.40pm on the 6th with light meconium staining, hospital automatically placed me in high risk so had to go to labour instead of mid led.
Contraction were strong from 7.30pm 3mins apart but were only 30-40secs long, so they put me in a drip to make the contractions stronger, gas and worked and I managed wit it until 10.45pm where I was 3cm.
I then got diamorphine at 11pm which helped take the edge off, checked again at 12am was only 4cm and it all went slowly from there. They put it down to my cell removal of pre cancerous cells after michael.
5.10am I was 5cm and they were talking about assisting me if I hadn't progressed by 7am as I was exhausted and wanted to give up.
6am I needed to push, pushed for 21 mins had ventouse (which popped off twice) and an episiotomy which resulted in 29stitches.
So I'm sore and had to stay a night due to checks on him being born in meconium and then home today&#128516;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thankfully I don't mind the Facebook comments hahah! I feel like royalty ;) haha! 


Ohhh my I'm not happy tho, I don't know if any of you remember bit about 5 times so far I've woken up in the night with the WORST tummy ache, last night it happened again. At first I thought labour? Nope the pain is constant for about 5 hours, being sick acid and number 2 :( bed time for me again in a sec :( xxx


----------



## nic18

Mayb congratulations :D! 

Runawayface good luck today x


----------



## Madrid98

Runaway good luck!!

Mayb congrats on the birth if you cute baby boy!! So sorry to hear you needed so many stitches. Wishing you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Felix26

Congratulations maybe, love the name harry. It was on my list.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations maybe!

Well, broke my water at 5:20 this morning, midwife told me to be at the birth center by 6:30/7:00, so I think it's safe to say I'm having this baby soon! Getting nervous about active labour... this is new, I've never been nervous about it before.


----------



## Felix26

Your all having your babies... Where is mine?


----------



## nic18

Felix26 said:


> Your all having your babies... Where is mine?

I'm thinking the exact same :haha:!


----------



## Madrid98

Yay fleur!!!! Don't be scared!!! It's an amazing experience!! Good luck!


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> Your all having your babies... Where is mine?
> 
> I'm thinking the exact same :haha:!Click to expand...

I'm turning against all of you ladies, feeling the green eyed monster rising up within me :rofl:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

emalou90 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> Your all having your babies... Where is mine?
> 
> I'm thinking the exact same :haha:!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm turning against all of you ladies, feeling the green eyed monster rising up within me :rofl:Click to expand...

Some similar feelings over this way too! Come on baby press the eject button, mommy needs a cuddle.


----------



## Madrid98

Lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha: come on baby mumma wants a vbac! ;) x haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think my midwife jinx'd me, she said last time : I don't think I'll be seeing you again.. Well I'll see you tomorrow babes :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

HannahGraceee said:


> I think my midwife jinx'd me, she said last time : I don't think I'll be seeing you again.. Well I'll see you tomorrow babes :haha:

Exactly what the NW said to me last week and geuss where I'm going at. 9am tomorrow!

On a different topic I have colostrum!!!


----------



## gaves99

Way TMI: I have had bad diarhea now everyday, a few times a day for like a week. With going that much, it now hurts to sit bc of how bad the hemmeroids are!!! I dont want to start labor already sore... :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

gaves99 said:


> Way TMI: I have had bad diarhea now everyday, a few times a day for like a week. With going that much, it now hurts to sit bc of how bad the hemmeroids are!!! I dont want to start labor already sore... :nope:

I could have written this!! Everyday, a couple of times, it hurts and the hemmeriods!! Ouch!! :( xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

Wannabe Mommy said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix26 said:
> 
> 
> Your all having your babies... Where is mine?
> 
> I'm thinking the exact same :haha:!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm turning against all of you ladies, feeling the green eyed monster rising up within me :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Some similar feelings over this way too! Come on baby press the eject button, mommy needs a cuddle.Click to expand...

I agree with the green eye monster bit :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

My SPD has been baddddd the last 2 days. I walk as if I've been horse riding non stop for days!! Ughhhh!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Madrid - that was me on Monday. I feel for you and hope you feel better soon!

afm - definitely feeling the jealousy. I'm not due until the very, very end of May. And DH is convinced all these natural means of inducing labour are dangerous and that baby will come when she's ready. Of course, he is also convinced she is going to come early. It's so annoying! My baby hasn't dropped at all yet!! He still won't rub my ankles for me and they're so sore! I rub them myself and nothing happens.


----------



## gaves99

Just got in from the Dr. She has dropped and her head is super low and ready. She's on the right and up against my hip, so it's why I'm limping and in so much pain. Appt next week on Thurs if needed, we will set induction then if needed.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My sciatica has really been flaring up today, got zero sleep last night cos just couldn't get comfy and every move hurts today.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

May_b - Beautiful baby boy! Congrats!

Runawayface - Good luck!

Fleur - I hope you get to meet your little one today! So exciting!

All others in the waiting game - I'm sending good vibes your way. Hopefully babes just start popping out all over the place! :)

I have started using Tums and my acid reflux disappeared. I can officially say I got a full nights sleep last night. The problem this morning was waking up for work!! It's crazy how a little sleep can bring you back to life!


----------



## magicwhisper

Starry Night said:


> Madrid - that was me on Monday. I feel for you and hope you feel better soon!
> 
> afm - definitely feeling the jealousy. I'm not due until the very, very end of May. And DH is convinced all these natural means of inducing labour are dangerous and that baby will come when she's ready. Of course, he is also convinced she is going to come early. It's so annoying! My baby hasn't dropped at all yet!! He still won't rub my ankles for me and they're so sore! I rub them myself and nothing happens.

If it's any help my bump haven't dropped at all :shrug: she has moved down though


----------



## Starry Night

I've been carrying low the entire pregnancy and I usually feel her in my hips so I guess she doesn't have far to go anyways. She feels like she has dropped while I'm standing but when I sit she feels a bit higher up. I'm not getting that "sitting on baby's head" feeling I got the last month with DS.

Mrs.stefka - I pop Tums like candy. I often will jolt awake and I have to immediately reach for my Tums. I still find that a glass of milk and gravity work the best though.


----------



## magicwhisper

I was speaking to someone on a thread and they said my huge increase in watery discharge could be my waters slowly leaking! Well after doing a couple of things recommended online to check. I walked around bake and if your damp after a little walk it could be your waters. I put on clean pants and after a while sniff them apparently if it smells like semen or sweet it could be your waters. Well it smells sweet I've never smelt anything like it before 

I rung up the labour ward and they said it possibly could be but because I don't have contractions try put me through to triage. The midwife said it was pee! It definatly isn't pee. It smells sweet and I hardly purposely sniff pee but pee dosent smell sweet to me. Because I wouldn't take that it was pee for a answer she told me it couldn't be my waters cos it would be a big leak or gush. She then told me to put a maternity pad on and if it's soaked come in but ring up anyway. Well it won't be soaked because if it is my waters I'm not leaking at that crazy amount only a little. 

Either way I plan to go to triage tomorrow and ask to be seen. It's worrying me that it could be my waters and if it is nd it's ignored Ella could get ill


----------



## gaves99

I have felt the same way magic. Seems to be too much for discharge and it seems to just be wet. I've been wondering if I had a leak. Let me know what they say


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies, sorry I've gone AWOL. Life has been a bit hectic here. J is a pretty awesome baby. Eats, sleeps and snuggles. G has been testing boundaries, as expected. He's completely in love with his sister, always trying to kiss and hug her, but not always understanding "gentle"

I've updated the front page, but if I missed someone please let me know!

Ladies still waiting, hopefully things start happening for you soon

Good luck Fleur. Birth is a wonderful experience, and you will do amazing!


----------



## Phantom

Madrid98 said:


> My SPD has been baddddd the last 2 days. I walk as if I've been horse riding non stop for days!! Ughhhh!!!

I'm right there with you. I wish I could just take my son outside to play but I can barely move.


----------



## emalou90

Phantom said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> My SPD has been baddddd the last 2 days. I walk as if I've been horse riding non stop for days!! Ughhhh!!!
> 
> I'm right there with you. I wish I could just take my son outside to play but I can barely move.Click to expand...

Ditto. Feel like I'm going to crumble if I go out for a walk. :cry:




Magic, just take yourself up there if you're worried, they can't refuse you at the door!!
But discharge does increase and change a lot. I'm sweating a bit more down there even though it's not hot for example :dohh:


----------



## magicwhisper

you see i,m tempted to go in but i would feel really stupid if its sweat or something gross


----------



## Madrid98

They may or may not see you magic! At this stage it feels like leaking but it's probably sweat. They're quite busy at triage so they only tend to see those with strong pain, bleeding, blood pressure issues and stuff like that. 

Phantom and emalou I've tried resting as much as possible and doing the exercises but so far only improves for a short period of time before returning again. My youngest is too young to understand why I'm lying down so much & it makes it harder.


----------



## emalou90

That's all we can do Madrid.
Must be hard with a young one too. At least my DD brings me a blanket or picks things up off the floor for me. I can't wait to be pain free x


----------



## gaves99

LAST DAY OF WORK!!! :happydance:

Now let's just get this going little girl! After starting to time things on Monday, nothing since...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Have a good last day Hun!!!

My midwife said no to sweep :( not happy


----------



## magicwhisper

Why no sweep? I thought they offered it at full term?
Well ive just got back from hospital. They tested and said its not my waters. Its the start of my show! Cervix is forward but hard and not dilated. Not the answer i hoped for but could of been worse.


----------



## HannahGraceee

She said she wanted to see if it happened on it's own :( it's so annoying (it was my horrible midwife) I've been told loads if induced it reduces me chances for vbac and so now I have to wait till Wednesday, no induction booked yet either :( ahhhh!


----------



## emalou90

Consultant today.
Sweep performed, favourable.
Just lost a tonne of discharge/browny/pink 
Another sweep booked for 14th
Induction booked 19th because of SPD 

Baby is slowing her growth now though, she's smaller said my consultant so keeping an eye on movements. 
Eeeeeeek!! Scary but great!!



Hannah I'm disappointed for you!!! :( that's awful xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

thats awful hannah im sorry :( how fustrating


----------



## Felix26

Hannah I'm sorry, hope you can get one soon

Afm - I went to clinic today, and my blood pressure has shot up since Wednesday. Sooooo they've sent me to the hospital, to be induced. Had the first pessary at half 1. 
Will update when I can xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm very disapointed :( I thought would have been atleast induction booked considering I'm vbac and need antibiotics during labour! Grrrr! Im
Not happy!

Hope everyone's feeling better then I am xx


----------



## Starry Night

Hannah - that really stinks. I don't get the inconsistencies with prenatal care. Some doctors are so intervention-happy while others are so "natural first" that they let women suffer and ignore any potential issues just so they don't have to do anything.

Felix - sorry your bp went up but good luck with your induction! Not much longer and baby will be here!

emalou - good luck, hope this is the beginning for you!

magicwhisper - hope your LO is getting ready to arrive. The cervix can change very quickly.

afm - started getting anxiety dreams. Dreamed I had my baby and I kept dropping her and she was rolling off the bed and nursing was a total bust! The part about the dropping her was the worst though. I hate these dreams. Earlier in the pregnancy I dreamed she got stuck under a couch cushion and I kept sitting on her. I wish my baby dreams could just be happy. lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I totally agree, one of my midwifes was so up for giving me one today, but I didn't have her :( ohhh well, just lost some plug so me and Ava ran round the block twice and I walked up our 3 floors of stairs :haha:


----------



## nic18

Hannah so sorry :hugs:!
Emalou our induction is the same day :)!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Felix - Hope all goes well with your induction. Can't wait to see updates.

Hannah - Sorry you have a crappy midwife! they should definitely be able to do something to help things along, especially since you are past your due date!! Good luck! Hopefully, the walking/stair climbing pays off.

Baby shower tomorrow! Maybe it will be so exciting that I go into labor :) Have a great weekend ladies!!!


----------



## Starry Night

HannahGraceee said:


> I totally agree, one of my midwifes was so up for giving me one today, but I didn't have her :( ohhh well, just lost some plug so me and Ava ran round the block twice and I walked up our 3 floors of stairs :haha:

Today I braved my allergies and went outside to chase DS around and do lunges around the yard. Don't think it did anything but at least I got some old fashioned Vitamin D. 

Mrs Stefka - enjoy your baby shower tomorrow! I can imagine the stir it would cause if you went into labour in the middle of it. Almost out of a movie! :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Hannah I'm so sorry she didn't try to help you considering you want to try vbac this time around. I know they won't induce you until the very last minute because of the scar but there are other ways to help things moving. 

Good luck emalou! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## schultzie18

Bumpin can you change Arya's birthday to the 6th. Thanks!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Had an amazing nights sleep last night 12 am- 8am with only 1 bathroom break. Compared d to my normal 4 hrs total and 3-5 bathroom trips .

So why am I so tired today? Only been up a few hours and I need a nap.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Had an amazing nights sleep last night 12 am- 8am with only 1 bathroom break. Compared d to my normal 4 hrs total and 3-5 bathroom trips .
> 
> So why am I so tired today? Only been up a few hours and I need a nap.

I slept the same 11-7 NO bathroom breaks :0! And I've already napped 10-12 :shock: no wonder this baby won't leave haha


----------



## gaves99

BITCHING RANT- just plain miserable. So much pain. Been having loose bm 2-3 times a day. Bc of that and the wiping I have the worst case of hemorrhoid. Huge, painful... got sitz bath, using wipes and gel and it's doing nothing! In fact now hard to use bc it stings, think there's a cut too. Don't know what else to do but I keep sobbing...:cry:


----------



## nic18

Gaves :hugs: xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm always ready for a nap. DS still has quiet time in the afternoon so I can sleep for hours. 

gaves - :hugs::hugs: 

afm - getting sick of all this false labour! Yesterday, I had cramps all afternoon and into the night. Resting and drinking water didn't stop them but they most definitely were BH. In the midst I could feel baby dropping but once they stopped she went back up. I only remember getting one bout of false labour with DS but this pregnancy I am getting it all the time. DH thinks it's a sign she's going to come early but I don't think it means anything at all. Just a big tease.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

gaves99 said:


> BITCHING RANT- just plain miserable. So much pain. Been having loose bm 2-3 times a day. Bc of that and the wiping I have the worst case of hemorrhoid. Huge, painful... got sitz bath, using wipes and gel and it's doing nothing! In fact now hard to use bc it stings, think there's a cut too. Don't know what else to do but I keep sobbing...:cry:

That sounds awful so sorry you hurt this much !

Have you tried ice to reduce the inflammation, either an ice pack or wetting a sanitary towel with a little water and aloe Vera and freezing that?


----------



## Madrid98

Awww gaves!! Have you told the midwife or doctor? It's truly awful to be in so much pain! 

Emalou haven't been around here all day so I'm guessing she's having her baby now too!!!!

I wonder what happened with Fleur too!!


----------



## gaves99

Trying the aloe thing now. My nurse sister in law dropped off a numbing spray! It's heavenly... still bad but it helps.. played phone tag w Dr yesterday bc I'm having phone issues. Heading out soon to have it looked at. Oye!

Was wondering the same w fleur and Em. I love all the activity!!!


----------



## emalou90

Haha!! Just busy Madrid! Catch up later! No baby here xxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Does nesting count if you have the desire to clean but not the drive to do it?


----------



## Rachie004

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Does nesting count if you have the desire to clean but not the drive to do it?

This is me! There are lots of jobs I want to do but quite frankly eating rubbish while sitting on the sofa is more appealing!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm starting to get the urge to clean but I'm so out of breath all the time. My pregnancy has re-triggered my seasonal allergies that have been pretty much dormant since I was a pre-teen. Though now it's coming out as asthmatic (I don't have asthma) when I had always had the traditional stuffy nose and scratchy throat and burning eyes. Still getting the burning eyes. 

the breathlessness is getting better as the baby drops. I'm hoping she's dropping. Last night I felt this heavy, heavy weight on the bottom of my bump and I'm starting to get a constant pressure on my butt. It still isn't the same as when my DS engaged though so I think she hasn't engaged at all yet. Just sitting lower.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Managed a few bits of light cleaning now I'm sat enjoying the Eurovision and eating too much food.


----------



## magicwhisper

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Does nesting count if you have the desire to clean but not the drive to do it?

Omg this is so me :rofl:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hubby just noticed my plate and said "that's the most pregnant thing you've eaten do far"

Plate contains: cocktail sausages, cheesestrings, a carrot and some branston pickle with a pot of ambrosia chocolate custard on the side.

On reflection it is a bit of a weird selection but everything made sense when I was raiding the kitchen.


----------



## emalou90

It all makes sense separately! Not sure about dipping carrots in choc custard though haha


----------



## emalou90

Argh. More plug!!! 
Feel more uncomfortable too!!
I'll try to keep you all updated (maybe on my journal!) but I'd be surprised if nothing happens tonight xxx


----------



## Madrid98

That's a very good sign I think emalou!! I'll be stalking your journal!


----------



## gaves99

Anyone ever try castor oil??


----------



## Phantom

Woke up drenched with sweat last night. I was actually scared my water had broken because I was soaked. Got very little sleep. I hope it doesn't happen again tonight because I am exhausted. Lots of pressure down there at times.


----------



## Lilly12

I sweat so bad at night , almost every night I wake up drenched in sweat! So gross !!
I turn the ac cold and I still sweat badly.

Barely any BH's today , went for the longest walk in weeks as well. 
I'm hoping for some contractions soon so I know my body is working at going into labor soon.
Did lose my mucus plug almost a week ago, but after that my discharge has been the same as usual. Nothing mucusy. Booo!


----------



## maria2611

Cramps and backache. Owwww!


----------



## gaves99

....and water broke! AHHH. Good girl on due date!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Great gaves!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Yay gaves!

emalou - sounds like you're getting closer!

hannah - hope your baby comes soon!

Getting so much false labour!!! I am so angry over it, it is so emotionally draining to think something is starting but then goes nowhere. On Friday I got the worst cramps and had a bm clear out. All evening I just felt heavy and uncomfortable. I was rocking back and forth, rubbing my belly for hours. Then last night I got horrible cramps and back aches including this downward pressure and pain on my cervix. And then....nothing. I could tell LO didn't really like all the fuss either. As far as I can tell she has not engaged. So stubborn!


----------



## gaves99

Admitted!! 1cm, 70%, contractions 5 min apart and Dr can already feel her head... OMG this is really happening.


----------



## emalou90

Thanks for the update gaves, wish you all the luck xxx


----------



## nic18

Thinking of you gaves!


----------



## Madrid98

gaves99 said:


> Admitted!! 1cm, 70%, contractions 5 min apart and Dr can already feel her head... OMG this is really happening.

This is it!!! Good luck Hun!! Looking forward to see your baby girl very soon!!


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck gaves!!


----------



## gaves99

Quick update!!!
Molly Elizabeth
19 inches. 6 lbs 8 oz
5/11 7:12pm
More to come...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations hunny xxx


----------



## emalou90

Congrats gaves!!!! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Hun!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I haven't seen our girl nic yet... Fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## nic18

Congratulations gaves! :)

Hannah I'm still here :haha: :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhhh noo! I thought one of us would have poped by now :lol:


----------



## nic18

Can't believe we've both held on!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know!!!

Only another 1 day 23 hours and 45 mins till my sweep :lol:


----------



## nic18

Not that your counting :haha:!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha:


----------



## nic18

Infact I've got a sweep Wednesday to! Why am I not counting down :haha:?


----------



## HannahGraceee

What time is your sweep? xx


----------



## emalou90

It's a race between you two!! Haha we should start putting bets down!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I recon nic will have hers on Thursday early hours like 3/4am and I'll be induced :lol: OH's mum was induced with all her 4 babies, so I think I'm in that boat :lol:?


----------



## nic18

Half 11 babe! 

I think you'll have yours at the weekend Hannah, and I'll be next Tuesday!


----------



## bumpin2012

congrats Gaves! Can't wait to see pictures :)


has anyone heard from Fleur? I hope everything went well for her


----------



## magicwhisper

Congrats graves!

Pre labour signs but no labour signs getting fed up


----------



## emalou90

Me too. Bored of waiting.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

After my shower on Saturday, after walking around and being on my feet all day, I got home and went to bed and had what I thought were pretty major contractions for almost an hour...then they stopped. Hoping something happens this week. I am so ready to not be pregnant anymore!!

Gaves - BIG congrats!!!

To everyone else - Keep on, keepin on!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats gaves!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Arthur was born May 9th, at 3:43am. He's a tiny baby, birth weight was 5lbs 11oz, and he has troubles with his sugar levels so they're keeping him at the NICU, but on every other aspects he's healthy, strong and vigorous... a very cuddly baby, it's hard being apart. If I could I would stay with him long after I've fed him (breastfeeding is going well) but the nurses are sending me to rest.
I've had a long labour and nothing went as planned. Was hoping for a natural birth at the birth center, ended up with an epidural at the hospital! I was just too exhausted to work with the pain :(
I'll show pictures later, it's time to feed Arthur.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations sweet! Glad he's all ok xx


----------



## nic18

congratulations gaves & fleur x


----------



## emalou90

Congrats fleur, rest as much as you can xxxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrats fleur!

10 hrs till I call the hospital and find out what time they want me in tomorrow to be induced.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Fleur!!!! Don't be so hard on yourself Hun! We all want to try natural at least the first time but it's because we don't know how much it'll be or whether we'll manage to cope with it. Main thing is that you two are well!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Fleur!!!

Wannabe- Good luck with the induction!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, fleur!!

afm - from time to time I get the most rip-roaring cervical pain. I can't tell if it's simply baby putting pressure on, if it's the varicose veins or if she's trying to engage. Sometimes it feels like everything is about to rip open. But no real cramps since my false labour Saturday night.


----------



## emalou90

Update on my journal girls.

Good luck to you all, I may be AFK for a while :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Madrid98

Had the scan today and baby is measuring a bit too big so they've decided to induce me next week. The 22nd at 8am. She offered a sweep but I said no. She did check my cervix and said I'm 2cm dilated already.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well pessary was inserted at 10.30am and finally starting to have some light contractions. This is the longest I have ever spent I hospital and it's not for me. Come on baby get out so we can go home!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, emalou!


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck wannabe!!


----------



## Phantom

Aria Anabelle was born May 12 weighing 6 lbs 11 oz. It was very fast. Contactions started after 4 am. I asked my husband to go to the hospital at 5am. Arrived at the hospital at 6:20am and I was fully dialated. No time for any pain relief. It was insane. But she is perfect.


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Phantom!! Wow, that really was fast! She is so teeny and perfectly cute!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats! She's adorable :)


----------



## nic18

Congratulations phantom! She's beautiful :) 

I had the start of my bloody show yesterday & more today, how long can this go on for?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congratulations phantom she is absolutely beautiful.

After a night of very little sleep in the hospital due to mini contractions which have fizzled out and the fact they keep the thermostat set to volcano I still do not have a baby.

Looks like I'm gonna be one of those women who has a 3 day induction at this rate. 

They should be taking the pessary out around 10am so hopefully I'll have dilated enough for then to break my waters and get this show on the road!


----------



## nic18

Good luck wannabe! X


----------



## emalou90

Congrats phantom :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Fast and perfect phantom!!! Excellent!! Congratulations!!!

Nic it can last days I'm afraid! 

Wannabe good luck! The hospital wards are just too warm!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My sweep is in an hour and a half ahhhhh! Ok scared


----------



## nic18

Thanks Madrid! :)

Hannah good luck :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Hannah!

Wannabe - from the other thread it seems your baby is well on its way! HOpe all goes smoothly!

nic - good luck to you too!

afm - last night I was talking to my mom and she said that she was telling my grandma about my false labour over the weekend and apparently my grandma was saying to give it 10 days and the real thing will start. My grandma has some insane theories. But then I realized that 10 days after my false labour is the 21st and months ago I dreamed I had the baby on the 21st and a few moments ago I realized that I did go into real labour with my son 10 days after having false labour. LOL I know it's nuts and there is no science to it, but I just have to hold onto these crazy ideas because a big part of me is convinced I"m going to 42 weeks and that is so depressing.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I forgot to write in here, I had to go to the day unit at the hospital with high blood pressure, all normal when I got there :lol: had a sweep and induction booked for Friday xx


----------



## maria2611

Now officially more pregnant than I've ever been (had #1 32 mins into 38+4). Bit of a let down :(


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Alexandra 'Lexi' Walker born at 5.47pm on 14th May 2014.

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/B9C66A50-D3F8-4A89-971E-C15E5428B492_zpsitu8p2nt.jpg


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations ladies


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations wannabe!!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Wannabe! !!

Hannah- Exciting! Good luck with your induction on Friday! 

Nic - hope that the show means labor is close!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations wannabe!! Beautiful!! Xx


----------



## emalou90

Congrats wannabe! Gorgeous! xxx


----------



## nic18

Lyle was born on 14th May 11.19pm!
Went in at 9pm and was 8cm x


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> Lyle was born on 14th May 11.19pm!
> Went in at 9pm and was 8cm x

Congrats :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations wannabe and Nic! and everyone else who had their babies while i was away!

We're finally back home with Arthur, and here he is


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, how precious! He looks so wee and adorable and so serene.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Nic!

Fleur- he's beautiful!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

nic18 said:


> Lyle was born on 14th May 11.19pm!
> Went in at 9pm and was 8cm x

Congratulations. I love the name!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats nic!!

Very cute Fleur!!

Hannah good luck with your induction today!!!


----------



## nic18

Hannah thinking of you babe! X


----------



## magicwhisper

Thinking of you Hannah :kiss:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Hannah! Hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you and baby.

afm - am in a world of hurt. Don't know how much more my hips, knees, legs and well, everything can take. Last night I was bawling from pure pain. I hate taking medication in pregnancy but had to take two Tylenol just so I could sleep. Warm baths don't help either because baby hates them and thrashes around so much that it hurts even more and leaves me super anxious that I'm putting her into distress (fetal distress is what caused my emergency section with DS).


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats ladies! I love seeing all the pictures of these beautiful May babies!

Good luck today Hannah! Can't wait for the yellow reveal :)

Front page has been updated, so let me know if I missed anyone, or info is wrong :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Miss J was weighed yesterday, she is a whopping 6 lbs 11 oz at 14 days old! breastfeeding must be going well, she gained 13 oz in 10 days! After the nightmare that G put us through, I am feeling pretty amazing hearing that! She is such a content, happy baby...G loves her to death. I can't help feeling that life is just about perfect <3


----------



## magicwhisper

Im glad everything is going well with your lo :kiss:


----------



## Felix26

George Leo was born on 13.05.14, 8.25pm, weighing 8lb 2.5oz
A 5 day induction, ending in failure to progress past 5cm, and an emergency section.
Both home now and doing well. Finding breastfeeding difficult, but trying to stick at it. 

Congratulations to all those who have had their babies in my absance, I did look back on all posts I've missed. And good luck to everyone yet to have their beautiful bundle xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Felix!!! Glad to hear you're recovering well. Bf'ing isn't easy at the beginning but if you stick to it you'll succeed. :hugs:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrats felix!

I have been topping up BFing with formula as Lexi is a hungry monster and I just couldn't fill her up. 

I was really lucky and had a very quick labour after waters were broken 24 hrs into induction but did end up with a 2nd degree perineum tear which is very very sore.


----------



## stouffer

Congratulations to every one who's had their baby! 

Who is still waiting? Any symptoms?

I keep losing big bits of plug but no show yet. Been very moody but that's about it. I've got to the stage where I really want my BH to turn into proper painful contractions!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats felix!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats, Felix!

Stauffer - I'm still here with you! Baby is just content where he's at currently. Sore ever where at the moment so hoping my little one decides to meet me soon!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Felix!


I'm still here too. Had some serious false labour last weekend but nothing since. The physical pain and hormones are really catching up to me but it could be awhile yet. DS was 4 days overdue so I'm hoping I don't have to go to 42 weeks.


----------



## Madrid98

And me!!! Do you have inductions booked too?


----------



## emalou90

Congrats Felix, our babies share a birthday xxxx


----------



## Lilly12

Starry Night said:


> Congrats, Felix!
> 
> 
> I'm still here too. Had some serious false labour last weekend but nothing since. The physical pain and hormones are really catching up to me but it could be awhile yet. DS was 4 days overdue so I'm hoping I don't have to go to 42 weeks.

I hope I don't go till 42 weeks too!!
My DD1 was born at 41 weeks.
6 more days until due date, yay! Not TOOO much longer now lol


----------



## FleurDeMai

I didn't really have any pre-labour symptoms before waters broke. Didn't even have a bloody show until after going to the birth center. Hopefully your LOs will take you by surprise as well and your lack of symptoms don't mean you'll go overdue :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I have an induction booked for the 28th. I'm hoping I don't get that far, but my daughter came at 42 weeks, so I'm not really sure what to expect from this little guy.


----------



## magicwhisper

Well I've been getting a bloody show. So hopefully it's the start of something.


----------



## stouffer

Good luck magicwhisper, it sounds promising!

Last time I was induced because my waters broke. So while I know what labour feels like, I don't know what it feels like to go into labour if you know what I mean. This has led to some serious symptom spotting and googling "prelabour symptoms" a lot.

I think I'm going to drive myself nuts!


----------



## Madrid98

I'm being induced on the 22nd but I don't know if it'll start before then. I don't feel
particularly different and I don't know but my gut is telling me nothing will happen until that day. We'll see!!


----------



## gaves99

Hi everyone sorry I've been absent. Hands full and tired! Molly is doing perfectly. She eats and sleeps like a champ. Getting the hang of it all better as well as the breastfeeding. Still sore after 2nd degree lacerations but everyday is better. Full birth story and pics to come! :cloud9:

Congrats to all the other babies this week!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hello everyone,

Sorry I'm so late in updating you all, life got pretty busy around here! Jayden George Wrigley was born on the 7th May 2014 at 3:04am weighing 9lbs 4oz! He is just perfect, like his big brother <3


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations!! :)

Starting to get the "where's the baby?" remarks. Still 1 1/2 weeks to go to due date. Started drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea but so far it's just producing short spurts of cramps right after drinking.


----------



## Lilly12

Thats all RRLT will do, it will make your contractions more effective so when pushing time comes, your uterus will be nice and toned and will get that baby out quickly!
It's not going to induce labor.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Sorry for no update guys! 

Baby BOY Noah was born at 1.39am by c-section so no vbac for me, 7 hours induced labour 4 contractions every 10 mins back to back in the last hour, 4 failed epidural attempts! When I had my sweep I was 2cm - at this point I was 2cm the pain was unreal and constant! So I asked for a section! I could take it anymore, which the lead to 3 failed spinal attempts but now it's all done :) my yellow bump is now blue and he's a little chunk at 9lbs 8oz 

Congratulations everyone else :) 

And everyone else it's all worth it in the end xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Hannah!!! What a big boy!!! I love the name! Such a shame you couldn't have your vbac but you tried your best and that's the main thing. Enjoy your baby boy!! 

Still nothing around here! Only 3 days to induction!


----------



## nic18

Yay for team blue Hannah! Congratulations babe :kiss:


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Hannah! Was he born on the 18th?


----------



## HannahGraceee

No 17th :) 1.39am! 

Literally got home 3 hours ago hehe! Thank you everyone :kiss:


----------



## magicwhisper

Ella Laura was born on the 18th May 1.35pm with a 12 hour labour. We are heading home now!.


----------



## Lilly12

congrats!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats magic!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats Hannah/Magic!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...may-emeralds-2014-parenting.html#post32695853

I created a parenting group for us :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Hannah and magic!!

afm - getting to that point in the pregnancy where it's tough to decide on what social engagements to commit too. I am invited to a Mother/Daughter Tea at our church and I had to give a conditional RSVP. I really want to go but it's only 5 days out from my due date. I feel badly not offering to help set up or bring anything but I don't even know if I should go. If I have my baby beforehand (yeah right) then obviously I won't. But even if she is snug and tight inside it will have to depend on how I feel. I'm already popping in Tylenol before outings just so I don't cry the whole time. LOL Though I think a tea involves lots of sitting...

I also keep thinking of people and that I should call them for a get together and then decide against because I just don't know what's going to happen and I'd hate to have to cancel. I've had to turn down two wedding invites though those would involve flying out so those would be impossible to attend. Still disappointing because I really wanted to go!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I went to the doctor today and I am 4 cm!!! Come on baby!!


----------



## Madrid98

Well done Mrs!!! Things are moving in the right direction!! Yayyyy!!

Nothing here! Only 2 sleeps until induction!!


----------



## nic18

Mrs s! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

Good luck :D


----------



## gaves99

Good luck mrs!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

good luck! it's gone quiet in here. hopefully some new squishy faces are on their way!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thanks ladies! I hope something happens soon.

I think it's quiet because almost everyone has had their babies already! Fingers crossed the rest of us are soon to follow!


----------



## Madrid98

Well; it seems it's going to be tomorrow for me after all. I knew it'd never happen this early naturally.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Good luck for tomorrow Madrid and hoping the rest of you lovely ladies get to hold your babies soon.

As a FTM I couldn't have imagined how much my life and priorities would change so quickly. I can honestly say I have never loved anything as much as I love my little Lexi, I watch her all day and every facial expression and movement melts my heart. 

It is just the most amazing thing ever!


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - Thank you :flower:

Hannah - Congratulations on the birth of your little boy, he's so cute! I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get your VBAC though :( :hugs:

Magic - Congratulations! :D 

Mrs.Stefka - Good luck! :) 

Madrid - Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Congratulations to everyone else who has already had their little one's <3


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck tomorrow, Madrid!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck tomorrow, Madrid.

afm - cervix still high and closed. Poo! Really want baby to come soon. OB told me to keep active in order to keep back the hip and pubic bone pain but my hips hurt so much that I can hardly walk. Then comes the lightning crotch. Not sure how I can be active through that.


----------



## stouffer

Due date today. Woke up to a bloody show.

I hope this means baby comes soon!


----------



## bumpin2012

good luck today Madrid!

stouffer, Hopefully baby it's on his/ her way! Yay for a possible gender reveal!


----------



## emalou90

Feel like I'm missing out!
Congrats on all the new bundles :)
Good luck to all the ladies due to be induced/csec :hugs:

xxx


----------



## runawayface

I'm a little late on posting this but, what can I say, it's been a fantastic two weeks!

My little girl is finally here!!! I had to have a C-section due to DD being head-up the entire pregnancy, so my doctor had scheduled me for 39 weeks (on May 8th). I was really bummed about it at first, as my birth plan had always been to have as natural a birth as possible, but once my daughter was born, it didn't matter at all to me how she got here, as long as she arrived happy and healthy!!!

She was born at 8:00am on May 8th, 6 lb. 5 oz., 18.5" long and she is absolutely perfect!!! The last two weeks with her have been the best time of my life!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2710.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, runaway face! She's beautiful!

stouffer - hope this is the start for you!


----------



## nic18

Good luck to the ladies still waiting!
Congratulations on the new babies :)


----------



## Excalibur

Stouffer - I hope baby is on his/her way if they haven't arrived already :happydance:

Runawayface - Congratulations! Audrey is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## stouffer

Still waiting :( no contractions just more show. I'm feeling really sick and dizzy today so I hope that's some kind of early labour symptom.

Congratulations runaway!


----------



## Lilly12

Still waiting here. Nothing going on, not even losing any mucus lol I feel like this baby isn't going to come out!
Although with DD1 I didn't have any signs of labor until it happened , so there is hope


----------



## Starry Night

No signs either. Yesterday, I had this really heavy feeling in my crotch like everything was going to fall out and my lower back was KILLING me so I was hoping it was some sort of pre-labour sign but by evening it eased. 

stouffer - I had a four day gap between losing my plug and having my son. Sometimes it takes a few days but I'd say your little one is definitely on the way.


----------



## Excalibur

I hope things start for you ladies soon! Sending Labour dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Nothing here either ladies! I sure hope he comes tonight and gives me a long labor day weekend! If not, he is being evicted on Wednesday :)

Good luck girls!


----------



## gaves99

Good luck ladies! Come on babies!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Sending loads of labour dust:
Haven't been on much in the last 16 days so here is my little man.

Here is my baby boy
Harry Lee OKane, 07/05/14
Photospam 

Spoiler
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1240449_794663240558688_6174841032343440602_n_zpsfe7e918e.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10277706_798432190181793_3248518074496051819_n_zpsa5dce660.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10376044_797370316954647_3800236888036362246_n_zpse059bf57.jpghttps://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10371451_797367250288287_6774362762189982697_n_zps3e11dfd1.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10295808_800756323282713_6521235541465740242_n_zps5dfcc7c5.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10381979_800766763281669_2432473518407843264_n_zpsd05ea7ca.jpg


----------



## FleurDeMai

Aww, he's beautiful :)
Looks like you, too.


----------



## Excalibur

Mayb_baby - Aww Harry is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks for the photos Mayb! He's gorgeous! How much did he weigh?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

ADORABLE little boy Mayb!


----------



## emalou90

mayb_baby said:


> Sending loads of labour dust:
> Haven't been on much in the last 16 days so here is my little man.
> 
> Here is my baby boy
> Harry Lee OKane, 07/05/14
> Photospam
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/1240449_794663240558688_6174841032343440602_n_zpsfe7e918e.jpg
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10277706_798432190181793_3248518074496051819_n_zpsa5dce660.jpg
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10376044_797370316954647_3800236888036362246_n_zpse059bf57.jpghttps://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10371451_797367250288287_6774362762189982697_n_zps3e11dfd1.jpg
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10295808_800756323282713_6521235541465740242_n_zps5dfcc7c5.jpg
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/10381979_800766763281669_2432473518407843264_n_zpsd05ea7ca.jpg


He's so long! Florence is around the same length as Harry! (Especially all stretched out) xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'm sorry but I had no internet connection until now that I've arrived home from the hospital. 

Induction was booked for Thursday at 8am but they didn't give me a room until 4pm and I was so tired. Labour was very long and painful due to many issues. Baby Yasser Yahya arrived yesterday 23rd of May at 12:12pm. He weighted 4.640kg which confirmed what the doctors were saying all alone about the size.


----------



## bumpin2012

4.640 kg.... um OUCH!!! Good work Madrid! you are a trooper!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, mayb and Madrid! I love the photos. So adorable!!

afm - it suddenly got hot out ( we went straight from winter to summer it seems) and my feet and ankles are paying the price. Yikes. It looks like they're made of marshmallows. Glad I painted my toenails otherwise I think I'd cry. ha ha

Baby is getting very heavy and have a lot of pressure between my legs. I just wish I'd go into labour to get rid of that feeling.


----------



## Madrid98

Bumpin I'm still in disbelief!! How could I manage that?? I'm so so happy!!! :cloud9:


----------



## stouffer

I'm in labour. Went in last night to get checked because although my contractions weren't bad they were 2-3 mins apart. I was sent home as I expected.

Contractions are getting more painful so fingers crossed for baby to come today.


----------



## Madrid98

Yay stouffer!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Thanks everyone
Bumpin he was 8ln 11oz and 55cm :) x


----------



## Misscalais

So I had totally forgotten about this thread and just found it!
I was due may 18th, still pregnant! Lol!


----------



## Starry Night

stouffer - good luck! I figured you'd be going soon after losing your bloody show. Hope it all goes smoothly.

Misscalis - I think you need to get your boys to convince your LO that it is much more fun on the outside.


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck stouffer!

Another day of being pregnant. 
Lost a tiny bit of mucus plug yesterday (lost a huge piece 2 weeks ago). Hoping this means something but doubt it as it's just mucus and not bloody 
Have a feeling I'll be pregnant forever lol


----------



## OnjNairne

Lilly12 said:


> Good luck stouffer!
> 
> Another day of being pregnant.
> Lost a tiny bit of mucus plug yesterday (lost a huge piece 2 weeks ago). Hoping this means something but doubt it as it's just mucus and not bloody
> Have a feeling I'll be pregnant forever lol

I just found this thread. I was due on the 21st. I am starting to feel like I might be pregnant forever too!!!


----------



## stouffer

:yellow: -> :pink: 

Baby Lucy was born last night weighing 8lbs 9oz. I didn't get my water birth because she was measuring 33 weeks. Goes to show fundal height isn't all that accurate!

The birth was perfect though. Did almost all of it on gas and air and at the end I had some horrible opiate that spaced me out but didn't take away the pain. Pushed her out in 17 mins without a tear!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everyone else who's waiting sees some action soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, stouffer! Sorry you didn't get your water birth but hurray to no tears! I love to see the name Lucy making a comeback. Such a lovely choice!

afm - feeling really hyper and nesty tonight. I hope, hope, HOPE that is a sign baby will come in the very near future. I got really weird and hyper the night before DS was born. I haven't had many other signs yet (with DS I had had 3 days of semi-regular contractions and bloody show beforehand) but I have been going to the bathroom loads and feeling so super heavy. Please, PLEASE come on time, little darling!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congtats, Stouffer! It sounds like you had an ideal birth even though it wasn't the water birth you were planning on. 

I have been juice and crampy all day and baby has been very, very quiet. I'm hoping it's the calm before the action! I am so over this pregnancy! !


----------



## nic18

Congratulations stouffer!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats stouffer!!

I'm starting to get impatient.
I was fine up until yesterday, fed up being pregnant now. Can't do anything without being exhausted and my feet are swelling, so annoying. I feel so heavy and big.
Doesn't help it's 90+ degrees out (32+ celcius) every day so we have been stuck in the house because it's too hot for me and I'm too tired to do something. Feel bad for my 3 year old :( 
Can't wait until baby Layla is here so we can go for walks again in the evenings and go to the beach in the evening and I can pick my 3 year old up again for longer than a min and take her to the park . 
Ughhh
Really do not feel like labor is near at all though .
Barely have any contractions and the ones I do have are not even uncomfortable, I check my toilet paper when I wipe every time hoping for something but nope. 
So fed up


----------



## maria2611

Had my little girl Gwennan today (26th May) at 07:52 am. Labour was intense and super quick 1.5 hours!!! All good. Bit of poo in my waters when they broke so hospital keeping an eye on her. 40+3, 7lbs 8.5oz :)


----------



## Excalibur

Madrid - Congratulations! :D 

Stouffer - Congratulations! :happydance: 

Misscalais - I hope things start for you soon! :dust: 

Lily - I hope things start for you soon :dust:

OnjNairne - Welcome to the thread :wave: I hope things start for you soon. 

Starry - I hope that's a sign that things will start soon, fingers crossed! 

Mrs.Stefka - Fingers crossed things progress soon :dust: 

Maria - Congratulations :D


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Big congrats, Maria!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Induction on Wednesday. I may just sleep until then :) So anxious to meet my sweet boy! Pizza and ice cream today, because all of that stops once baby gets here! My daughter is definitely not complaining about my current ice cream addiction, though.


----------



## Starry Night

maria - congratulations! Hope all is well with baby and she can come home right away.

All these quick labour stories are freaking me out. Why do I have to live so far away from civilization?? :wacko:

afm - another check today and cervix still high and closed. poo!!! :growlmad: OB was like "it's not your due date yet so you have lots of time". Um, due date is 3 days away!!! And I really do not want to be here for another 2 weeks. I'm so uncomfortable. We used to make a day of it when I would go into the city for my appointments (it's a long drive for a 2 minute appointment) but I just can not force myself to walk anywhere. I was almost throwing up from the pain...I just feel so heavy in the belly and crotch and my hips feel like they're crumbling. I also keep losing circulation in my legs. :cry:

Trying to remember this stuff can happen overnight. My mom told me she was told everything was shut and tight with me and I was born the next day.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I've heard friends of kine say that they were closed but had baby within a day or 2. All pregnancies are different, and anything is possible.


----------



## Lilly12

i had no labor signs with DD1 and was 1cm dilated and not effaced or soft at all.
Went into labor and although labor was very long (32 hrs due to her being back to back), still had her all natural at home !
Took me almost a day to go from 1cm to 4cm with bad back labor, hoping this labor all go more smoothly as baby is in perfect position to be born (LOA)
My cervix was 1cm dilated at 38 weeks and soft and 40% effaced, so more progress :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm trying to remember it can go quickly. I was shut and tight with DS as well and had him about 5 or 6 days later. He was 40+4 so really hoping this little lady doesn't come any later than that.

I got quite a bit of back pain with DS but I don't think it was true back labour. My poor mom said she had back labour with all three of us. Poor woman. And I was the only one she could get an epidural for as the other two came too quick.

lily - I'm glad your baby is in a better position this time.


----------



## mayb_baby

Starry Night said:


> maria - congratulations! Hope all is well with baby and she can come home right away.
> 
> All these quick labour stories are freaking me out. Why do I have to live so far away from civilization?? :wacko:
> 
> afm - another check today and cervix still high and closed. poo!!! :growlmad: OB was like "it's not your due date yet so you have lots of time". Um, due date is 3 days away!!! And I really do not want to be here for another 2 weeks. I'm so uncomfortable. We used to make a day of it when I would go into the city for my appointments (it's a long drive for a 2 minute appointment) but I just can not force myself to walk anywhere. I was almost throwing up from the pain...I just feel so heavy in the belly and crotch and my hips feel like they're crumbling. I also keep losing circulation in my legs. :cry:
> 
> Trying to remember this stuff can happen overnight. My mom told me she was told everything was shut and tight with me and I was born the next day.

I was checked at 2.30pm and all was shut tight (not effaced/engaged/dilated at all) and nothing was happening, at 6.40pm my waters broke, contractions started 15mins later and he was here the next day at 6.21am
Loads of :dust:


----------



## Starry Night

That makes me feel better. Still not really getting any sign or inkling she's coming but DH feels certain she'll be here by the end of the week. I hope his instincts are right.


----------



## Excalibur

Come on babies! :D :dust:


----------



## Lilly12

No signs here either!


----------



## Starry Night

Got a bit of nesting in the middle of the night and lost a small chunk of brown-tinged plug this morning but no new signs since. Not even a single cramp. Still a chance she'll come by the end of the week, I suppose.


----------



## stouffer

Starry Night said:


> Got a bit of nesting in the middle of the night and lost a small chunk of brown-tinged plug this morning but no new signs since. Not even a single cramp. Still a chance she'll come by the end of the week, I suppose.

I hope that's the beginning of something! I had my show for 4 days and felt nothing was happening. The day I went into labour I went for a long walk and did a big cleaning spree and I really think that's what got things started. Until then I always thought that was a myth.

Keep us updated :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

My sweet baby finally got here yesterday! He was 8 lbs 10oz, and 21 3/4 inches long. I'm madly in love already!!! Pictures to come!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats mrs!!! 

Nothing going on here ... might ask for a sweep today.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Mrs Stefka!

Lily - hope a sweep gets things going for you! 

afm - having another extended labour it seems. I had over 3 days of early/pre labour with DS and it seems the same thing is happening again. Had about 5 hours of contractions every 5 minutes last night but they nearly stopped overnight though I got loads of pressure on my crotch and was constantly feeling her head. Now my contractions are about every 15 to 30 minutes. They're getting more sore but still not lasting longer than 40ish seconds. I hope the early stage doesn't last as long this time. I'm worried it will hamper my VBAC attempts as I imagine it would tire the baby out for the cramps to last so long.


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - That sounds like it could have been your bloody show! Fingers crossed! :happydance: 

Mrs.Stefka - Congratulations! :flower: 

Lilly - I hope you got your sweep and that it kick starts things for you :D


----------



## Starry Night

Everything has stopped. :cry: I took a nap this afternoon and there is just nothing. Just before the nap I was only getting cramps every 20ish minutes or so but they were getting stronger and I lost another piece of plug (not bloody though). But now...it doesnt feel like anything had been happening or will be soon. So frustrated. My next appointment is on Monday and I"m scared OB will tell me I'm still high and closed. Just so done with all of this.


----------



## Lilly12

:hugs:

I'm only 1cm dilated but baby has dropped and she didn't have much problem getting to my cervix so I'm guessing it's moving forward. She said cervix is still a bit firm while last time she said it was soft lol. 
Whatever , doesn't matter, went into labor with DD1 being 1cm dilated and 30 % effaced, high and firm.


----------



## emalou90

Hope you're all hanging in ok, end of May mummies. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Starry - I'm sorry to hear that everything has stopped for you, fingers crossed things will pick up again real soon! :dust: 

Lilly - I hope things start happening soon for you too! :dust:


----------



## Lilly12

Tnx ladies. I'm ok with her coming when she's ready :)


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly - I learnt that the hard way, that they will only come when they are ready, I tried lot's of things to try and help Tyler along but he was still 9 days late :)


----------



## Lilly12

Aleena was born at 41 weeks .... (im 41 weeks TODAY!) So this little lady is going to be even later than her big sister, ha! never expected that :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm only one day overdue but the fact I had such convincing false labour the night before the due date (even called the hospital at one point) makes it a little more of a bitter pill to swallow than if I had never had any signs at all.

My cervix never dropped during my son's labour so that in of itself doesn't concern me. Though the hospital almost sent me home because of that even though I was 5cm already. They only admitted me because my son's heart rate dropped with every contraction. It was a weird labour. My cervix never dropped and I never got regular contractions (both time and intensity wise) until the end when they were right on top of each other.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Here's my baby boy! Happy and healthy!

For those of you still waiting, I'm sending positive labor vibes your way!
 



Attached Files:







Jack1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, he looks so happy to finally be out and in momma's arms!! What a sweet, perfect face.

afm - still pregnant. Got more cramps last night and some were quite strong (couldn't focus on anything during them) but they're gone again. However, now I defintely have the "sitting on baby's head" feeling and I lost a huge chunk of plug this morning. It wasn't bloody but it's the biggest chunk I've ever lost. I didn't even lose that much before I went into labour with DS. Feeling very heavy and uncomfortable so hopefully the real thing starts soon! 

My son's early/pre labour was start and stop over a period of 4 days so I hope this doesn't stretch out as much. I feel it will make another section more likely and it's just stressful emotionally.


----------



## Excalibur

Mrs.Stefka - Your little man is adorable! :cloud9: 

Sending you ladies lot's of labour dust, can't wait to hear that your little one's have arrived safe and sound! :D


----------



## Lilly12

Layla Rose made her appearance today at 11.30ish in the morning.
She was born at home in the pool, a whopping 9 lbs!


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Layla Rose! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Lilly!!

Go starry go!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congratulations, Lily!!!


----------



## emalou90

Lilly12 said:


> Layla Rose made her appearance today at 11.30ish in the morning.
> She was born at home in the pool, a whopping 9 lbs!

We share a birthday!!
Congrats xxxxx


----------

